# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Soviet songs in German by Ernst Busch and russian originals.

## FL

Ernst Busch (22 January 1900 - 8 June 1980) was a German singer and actor. He was born in Kiel and died in Berlin. 
Busch first rose to prominence as an interpreter of political songs, particularly those of Kurt Tucholsky, in the Berlin cabaret scene of the 1920s. He starred in the original 1928 production of Bertolt Brecht's Threepenny Opera, as well as the subsequent 1931 film by Georg Wilhelm Pabst. He also appeared in the movie Kuhle Wampe. 
A lifelong Communist, Busch fled Nazi Germany in 1933 with the Gestapo on his heels, eventually settling in the Soviet Union. In 1937 he joined the International Brigades to fight against fascism in Spain. After Spain fell to Franco, he emigrated to Belgium, where he was interned during the Nazi occupation and later imprisoned in Camp Gurs, France and Berlin. Freed by the Red Army in 1945, he settled in East Berlin, where he worked with Bertold Brecht and Erwin Piscator at the "Berliner Ensemble". A beloved figure in the German Democratic Republic, he is best remembered for his performance in the title role of Brecht's Galileo, and for his stirring recordings of workers songs, including many written by Hanns Eisler. He also made a memorable and haunting recording of Peat Bog Soldiers.

----------


## FL

Title: Dorogi - 04:01 
Description: Music: A.Novikov Lyrics: L.Oshanin Singer: Mark Reyzen 1946г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... me=dorogi1 
Эх, дороги
Музыка: А. Новиков Слова: Л. Ошанин 
Эх, дороги... 
Пыль да туман, 
Холода, тревоги 
Да степной бурьян. 
Знать не можешь 
Доли своей, 
Может, крылья сложишь 
Посреди степей.  
Вьется пыль под сапогами 
степями, 
полями. 
А кругом бушует пламя 
Да пули свистят.  
Эх, дороги... 
Пыль да туман, 
Холода, тревоги 
Да степной бурьян. 
Выстрел грянет, 
Ворон кружит: 
Твой дружок в бурьяне 
Неживой лежит...  
А дорога дальше мчится, 
пылится, 
клубится, 
А кругом земля дымится 
Чужая земля.  
Эх, дороги... 
Пыль да туман, 
Холода, тревоги 
Да степной бурьян. 
Край сосновый. 
Солнце встает. 
У крыльца родного 
Мать сыночка ждет.  
И бескрайними путями, 
степями, 
полями 
Всё глядят вослед за нами
Родные глаза.  
Эх, дороги... 
Пыль да туман, 
Холода, тревоги 
Да степной бурьян. 
Снег ли, ветер, -- 
Вспомним, друзья!.. 
Нам дороги эти 
Позабыть нельзя.  
1945
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Title: Ekh, dorogi (Ach, ihr Wege) na nemetskom yazike - 02:22 
Description: Music: A Novikov Lyrics: Zigmunt Khermlin i Ernst Bush Singer: Ernst Bush 1967г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=ekhdorog 
Ach, ihr Wege
Text: Lew Oschanin (dt. v. Ernst Busch/Stephan Hermlin); Musik: A. Nowikow 
Ach, ihr Wege
trostlos, endlos weit.
Tag und Nacht, der Regen
gibt und Frontgeleit.
Bruder, weißt du
was uns morgen blüht?
Ob nicht unser Leben
morgen schon verglüht?
Schlamm regiert auf allen Wegen
wir waten, wir spaten.
Ringsum Qualm und Feuerregen,
des Kriegshunds Gebell. 
Ach, ihr Wege
trostlos, endlos weit.
Tag und Nacht, die Kälte
gibt uns Frontgeleit.
Panzer rollen.
Hör die Raben schrei'n.
Sterbend liegt dein Bruder
an des Weges Rain.
Kämpfend für das Land der Väter
für Hammer und Sichel
starb er hier durch Übeltäter
aus Nazi-Deutschland. 
Ach, ihr Wege
trostlos allezeit;
wo der Kriegsbrand lodert
gibt's nur Tod und Leid.
Blut'ge Tränen
fallen in den Sand
blut'ge Tränen weinen
unsre Mütter im Land.   
Text: Lew Oschanin
Deutsche Fassung: Ernst Busch
Musik: A. Nowikow

----------


## FL

*Песня о Родине (1936)* 
Название: Песня о Родине  
Описание: "Широка страна моя родная..." 
Песня из к/ф "Цирк" (1936).
Музыка: И. Дунаевский Слова: В. Лебедев-Кумач 1936г.  *1. Запись содержит куплеты: 1, 3, 4.*
Оригинальная версия 1930-х гг. с куплетом о Сталине: "Золотыми буквами мы пишем Всенародный Сталинский закон"*.
Музыка: И. Дунаевский Слова: В. Лебедев-Кумач 1936г. Исполняет: Марк Рейзен** Исполнение: 1937г.
Download mp3 file:   http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=shstran2 
*Песня написана к всенародному обсуждению проекта новой Советской Конституции. Конституцию приняли 5 декабря 1936 года на 8-ом Чрезвычайном Всесоюзном съезде Советов - а до этого почти целый год её обсуждали. 
**Марк Рейзен - Народный артист СССР (1937).
Солист Ленинградского оперного театра с 1925 г., и Большого театра с 1930 по 1954 годы.    *2. Запись содержит куплеты: 1, 2, 4.*
Первый, третий и четвёртый куплеты основного текста.
Музыка: Исаак Дунаевский Слова: Василий Лебедев-Кумач 1936г. Исполняет: Из к/ф "Цирк".
Download mp3 file:   http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=shstrana 
Песня о Родине
Музыка: И. Дунаевский Слова: В. Лебедев-Кумач 
Припев:
Широка страна моя родная, 
Много в ней лесов, полей и рек! 
Я другой такой страны не знаю, 
Где так вольно дышит человек.  
1.
От Москвы до самых до окраин, 
С южных гор до северных морей 
Человек проходит как хозяин 
Необъятной Родины своей.  
Всюду жизнь и вольно и широко, 
Точно Волга полная, течет. 
Молодым везде у нас дорога, 
Старикам везде у нас почет.  
Припев. 
2.
Наши нивы глазом не обшаришь, 
Не упомнишь наших городов, 
Наше слово гордое - товарищ - 
Нам дороже всех красивых слов. 
С этим словом мы повсюду дома. 
Нет для нас ни черных, ни цветных.
Это слово каждому знакомо, 
С ним везде находим мы родных.  
Припев. 
3.
За столом у нас никто не лишний, 
По заслугам каждый награжден, 
Золотыми буквами мы пишем 
Всенародный Сталинский закон.  
Этих слов величие и славу 
Никакие годы не сотрут: 
Человек всегда имеет право 
На ученье, отдых и на труд. 
Припев. 
4.
Над страной весенний ветер веет. 
С каждым днем все радостнее жить, 
И никто на свете не умеет 
Лучше нас смеяться и любить.  
Но сурово брови мы насупим, 
Если враг захочет нас сломать, 
Как невесту, Родину мы любим, 
Бережем, как ласковую мать.  
Припев:
Широка страна моя родная, 
Много в ней лесов, полей и рек! 
Я другой такой страны не знаю, 
Где так вольно дышит человек.  
1936  *3. Запись на немецком языке.*
Название: Песня о Родине Das Lied vom Vaterland - Немецкий - 03:51 
Описание: Известная всем песня "Широка страна моя родная..." на немецком языке.
Музыка: И.Дунаевский Слова: В.Лебедев-Кумач (перевод Erich Weinert) 1936г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)* Исполнение 1967г.**
Download mp3 file:   http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=shstrand 
*Песня исполнялась Эрнстом Бушем с 1936 года. 
**Третий куплет в записи отсутствует. 
Песня о Родине Das Lied vom Vaterland - Немецкий
Музыка: И.Дунаевский Слова: В.Лебедев-Кумач (немецкий текст Erich Weinert) 
DAS LIED VOM VATERLAND 
Vaterland, kein Feind soll dich gefährden!
Teures Land, das unsre Liebe trägt!
Denn es gibt kein andres Land auf Erden, 
Wo das Herz so frei dem Menschen schlägt. 
Von Amur bis fern zum Donaustrande,
Von der Taiga bis zum Kaukasus,
Schreitet froh der Mensch in unserem Lande,
Ward das Leben Wohlstand und Genuß.
Mächt'ge Kraft ist unserm Land entsprungen,
Mächtig wie die Wolga braust ins Meer.
Überall die Bahn frei unsern Jungen!
Überall dem Alter Schutz und Ehr! 
Vaterland, kein Feind ... 
Herrlich liegt die Zukunft uns erschlossen.
Kühn erbaun wir unsre neue Welt.
Sagen wir das stolze Wort - Genossen - ,
Fühlen wir, was uns zusammenhält.
Nicht mehr Haß der Rassen und Nationen!
Gleiches Recht für jeden, der hier schafft!
Überall, wo unsre Völker wohnen,
Hat das Wort Genosse Klang und Kraft. 
Vaterland, kein Feind … 
Jeder darf am Tisch des Lebens weilen,
Jedem Ehre, dem Verdienst gebührt!
Unser Stalin schrieb 's mit goldnen Zeilen,
Das Gesetz, das seinen Namen führt.
Diese Worte, strahlend wie Kristalle,
Bleiben stehn, dem Feinde zum Verdruß,
Unzerstörbar steht das Recht für alle:
Recht auf Arbeit, Bildung und Genuß! 
Vaterland, kein Feind … 
Atmet tief! Der Völker Frühlingsmorgen
Leuchtet hell, von Wolken ungetrübt,
Denn befreit von Sklavennot und Sorgen
Wuchs die Welt, die fröhlich lacht und liebt.
Aber drohn die feindlichen Banditen,
Wir sind da und wachsam und bereit.
Dieses Land, wir werden es behüten.
Unser Herz gehört ihm allezeit. 
Vaterland, kein Feind ... 
Zitiert nach Ernst Busch: Internationale Arbeiterlieder. Berlin (Lied der Zeit) 1952, S. 44-45. 
Перевод: 
Песня о Родине 
Припев:
Родина, ни один враг не смеет тебе грозить!
Дорогая земля, которая нашу любовь несет!
Нет никакой другой страны на Земле,
где сердце человека бьется так свободно. 
От Амура и до берегов Дона,
от тайги до Кавказа,
проходит радостно человек по нашей стране,
стала жизнь зажиточной и наслаждением.
Могучей силой наша страна становится,
Могучая, как Волга, бушующая морем.
Везде дорога свободна нашей молодежи!
Везде старикам защита и честь! 
Припев. 
Прекрасное будущее лежит, нам открытое,
Смело строим мы наш новый мир.
Говорим мы гордое слово - товарищи -
Чувствуем, что нас вместе держит. 
Нет больше ненависти рас и национальностей!
Равные права для всех, кто здесь создает!
Везде, где наш народ живет,
Слово - товарищ - имеет звучание и силу. 
Припев. 
Каждый имеет право на стол жизни,
Каждому честь по заслугам воздается!
Наш Сталин пишет золотыми строками,
Закон, который его именем идет.
Эти слова, лучистые, как кристалл,
останутся стоять врагам назло.
Стойко стоит право для всех:
Право на работу, образование и отдых! 
Припев. 
Глубоко дышится! Народное весеннее утро
светит ярко, облаками не заслоняемое,
Т. к. освобожденный от рабских нужды и забот,
Растет мир, который радостно смеется и любит.
Однако грозят вражеские бандиты,
мы здесь бдительны и готовы.
Эту землю, мы будем ее защищать.
Наше сердце принадлежит ей всегда. 
Припев. 
1936     
Фото. Страница из песенника "Canciones de las Brigadas Internacionales", изданного Эрнстом Бушем в Испании в 1938 году.
Слова немного отличаются (в первом куплете от варианта 1952 года, который соответствует приведенной записи, кроме одного отсутствующего куплета). 
==================================================  ======= 
Цитата с сайта http://www.songkino.ru/ http://www.songkino.ru/other/hist2.html
" *Евгений Долматовский*  (1915-1994), советский поэт, прозаик. *"Рассказы о твоих песнях"*  
Песня о Родине
"Широка страна моя родная"   
Только прозвучат по радио начальные такты "широка страна моя родная ", и от края до края нашего государства люди прислушиваются с замиранием сердца . если раздались в эфире эти звуки , значит , сейчас будет передано важнейшее сообщение . Так уже сложилось в нашем обществе , это традиция , ритуал .  
Песня о Родине была создана Василием Лебедевым - Кумачом и Исааком Дунаевским для фильма " Цирк " ( 1936 год ). После успеха " Веселых ребят " режиссер Григорий Александров и его коллектив взялись за новую картину. К участию в ее создании были привлечены выдающиеся мастера литературы : Илья Ильф и Евгений Петров работали над сценарием , автором темы был Валентин Катаев , диалоги писал Исаак Бабель . За легкой формой циркового обозрения таились очень серьезные мысли , вызванные событиями тех лет : В Америке ку - клукс - клан расправлялся с неграми , в Абиссинии итальянские фашисты травили эфиопов газами . Как оплот интернационализма возвышалась над бурлящим миром наша страна . И передовые мастера кино и литературы хотели рассказать миру об интернационализме советских людей и о их любви к своей стране , патриотизме интернационалистов .  
"Цирк " , подобно " Веселым ребятам " , создавался как музыкальная комедия . Любовь к своей стране , служение ее высоким идеалам за годы Советской власти стали основой характера ее сыновей и дочерей . Но я не покривлю против правды , если вспомню , что такие слова и выражения , как " Родина - мать ", " Отечество " , не были всеобщими в лексиконе тех лет . Почему ? Наверное , потому , что не так много времени прошло с тех пор . когда этими словами пользовались лживо и бесчестно и царь , и буржуазия , и белогвардейцы . Необходимо было время , чтобы забылось старое звучание этих слов и возникло звучание новое . Так что название " Песня о Родине " в 1936 году оказалось новаторским , смело утверждающим новое , подлинно народное значение слова Родина.  
Лебедев - Кумач и Дунаевский работали над песней полгода . Да , полгода , и не просто в течении шести месяцев время от времени возвращались к трудно слагающейся песни , но , как говорится , не отходя от стола и рояля , не зная ни покоя , ни отдыха . Ведь надо было спрессовать на одной страничке огромное содержание , а музыка должна была звучать и торжественно , и проникновенно .  
Ни музыка , ни текст не удовлетворяли его творцов . Кумач и Дунаевский не могли остановится на одном каком - то варианте слов , на одной мелодии . Варианты отвергались целиком , и песня писалась каждый раз заново . ( Между прочим , некоторые песни , предназначавшиеся для " Цирка ", в дальнейшем стали самостоятельными песнями , прозвучали в других фильмах . Известная песня " А ну - ка , песню нам пропой , веселый ветер " - это тоже один из первоначальных поисков главной песни для фильма " Цирк " )  
В послевоенные годы мне посчастливилось жить в близком соседстве с Василием Ивановичем Лебедевым - Кумачом и Исааком Осиповичем Дунаевским во Внукове . Мы часто встречались на зеленых дорожках дачного поселка . Подолгу гуляли , споря и беседуя о нашем деле - о стихах и песнях . Кумач был человеком скромным и сдержанным . Поэтическую работу он рассматривал прежде всего как труд , бессонный и бесконечный . Вспоминая о работе над " Песней о Родине " в присутствии Дунаевского , Кумач , улыбаясь , упрекал Дунаевского : " Все жилы вымотали мы друг другу , особенно ты мне " . Дунаевский не спорил : мы , поэты , знали , что более строгого редактора , чем Дунаевский, нам не сыскать ; он добивался точного звучания каждого слова , полного слияния текста и музыки . Кумач и Дунаевский перечисляли варианты . Некоторые из них были очень хороши , но слишком серьезны , другие - слишком легковесны . За полгода было написано тридцать пять вариантов . Тридцать пять !  
И лишь тридцать шестой вариант удался . Поэт и композитор встретились ( в который раз ! ) с Александровым и его коллективом . Ощущение удачи , победы овладело всеми . Пели песню , повторяли ее несколько раз , еще вносили небольшие поправки . Наконец режиссер распорядился : подготовить запись музыки .  
С первых дней демонстрации фильма " Цирк " "Песня о Родине " запелась повсеместно . Она стала событием в духовной жизни народа , его словами , музыкой его сердца .  
В отдаленные области Союза фильм дошел не сразу - медленно печатались копии , медленно развозились по стране . Через год после московской премьеры " Цирк " демонстрировался на уральском прииске Журавлик . Оттуда от шахтеров пришло в Москву письмо : " Спасибо , дорогие товарищи , вы правильно сделали , что вставили народную песню о Родине в картину " Если вы помните , в сюжете фильма была история с черным ребенком . Это отсюда вышла строка : " Нет для нас ни черных , ни цветных " . Маленького негра звали Джеймс Паттерсон , он был сыном американца , приехавшего в Советский Союз . Как сложилась его судьба ? Так , как многие советские судьбы . Он был курсантом нахимовского училища , стал офицером подводником . Плавая на подводной лодке , начал писать стихи . Джеймс закончил Литературный институт имени Горького , выпустил несколько стихотворных сборников .  
Есть сотни документов , подтверждающих и распространение " Песни о Родине " , и ее роль в жизни очень многих людей . Но мне хочется привести лишь одно письмо , полное драматизма , показывающее , что значила и значит для советских людей эта песня .  
3 января 1937 года в районе Кордовы в Испании в бою с фашистами погиб советский летчик - доброволец Владимир Никифорович Зотов . Накануне своего последнего боевого вылета Зотов написал письмо жене , Александре Зотовой . Письмо пришло на родину , когда героя уже не было в живых .  
Герой - доброволец писал :" Я погиб за революцию в Испании , в борьбе с фашизмом . Вспоминайте меня любимой моей песней - " Песня о Родине " : хороша страна моя родная , много в ней лесов , полей и рек , я другой такой страны не знаю , где так вольно дышит человек . Шурик , расскажи сыну , кто был его отец и за что погиб ".  
Для многих миллионов советских людей эта песня является как бы личным гимном .
"  
«Привет борцам против фашизма» 
Корецкий В. Б., 1937  http://www.plakaty.ru/posters?cid=5&part=1937&id=664

----------


## FL

Title: Longing for Motherland (Toska po Rodine) - 03:05 
Description: Music: D.Shostakovich Lyrics: A.Dolmatovskiy Singer: G.Vinogradov 1949г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=toskapor 
Тоска по Родине
Музыка: Д. Шостакович Слова: Е. Долматовский 
Слышен голос Отчизны родимой 
От свободных просторов вдали. 
Ничего нет на свете любимей (певец поет "родимей")
И дороже Советской земли.  
Ничего нет на свете красивей, 
Ничего нету в мире светлей 
Нашей матери, гордой России, 
И не счесть у нее сыновей.  
Повидали мы дальние страны, 
Но в разлуке нам снятся всегда
Наши реки, березы, поляны 
И под красной звездой города.  
Нашу правду с открытой душою 
По далеким дорогам несем. 
Сердце русское очень большое -
Вся великая Родина в нем.  
Ничего нет на свете красивей, 
Ничего нету в мире светлей 
Нашей матери, гордой России, 
И не счесть у нее сыновей  
1949 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Title: Longing for Motherland (Sehnsuscht nach der Heimat) na nemetskom yazike - 02:39  
Description: Music: D. Shostakovich Lyrics: S. Khermlin Singer: Ernst Bush 1967г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=toskapo2 
Sehnsucht nach der Heimat
Text: Ewg. Dolmatowski (dt. v. Ernst Busch); Musik: Dmitri Schostakowitsch 
SEHNSUCHT NACH DER HEIMAT 
Süße Stimme vom heimatlichen Wald und Feld,
Immerzu hör' ich dich in der Fern!
Und die Sehnsucht wird groß nach dem Himmelszelt,
Nach der Heimat, dort unter'm roten Stern. 
Auf der ganzen, großen weiten Erde,
Ist das Schönste für uns Sowjetrußland.
Unsre Mutter bist du, Heimaterde,
Wo wir spielten als Kinder im Sand. 
Manche Städte und Länder sah'n wir, fremd und schön,
Doch im Traume nur dich, ach so fern,
Mit den Birken, den Feldern, den großen Seen,
Liebe Heimat, dort unter'm roten Stern. 
Auf der ganzen, großen weiten Erde ... 
Unsre Sprache ist kühn und voller Freundlichkeit,
Unser Tun hat Verstand und Sinn.
Und das russische Herz ist groß und weit
Wie die Wolga strömt zum Meer dahin. 
Auf der ganzen, großen weiten Erde ... 
Text: Ewg. Dolmatowski
Deutsche Fassung: Ernst Busch
Musik: Dmitri Schostakowitsch

----------


## FL

*1. Запись 1938 года, с музыкой Ю. Милютина (с оркестром).*
Название: Гибель Чапаева - 02:49 
Описание: "...и раненый в руку Чапаев плывет..."
Песня описывает гибель Василия Ивановича Чапаева.
Музыка: Ю. Милютин Слова: З. Александрова 1936г. Исполняет: А. Королёв, орк. Мос. гос. филармонии п/у Л. Штейнберга Исполнение 1938г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=g_chapai 
Гибель Чапаева
Музыка: Ю. Милютин Слова: З. Александрова 
В уральских степях непогода и мрак,
Летит и во тьме пробирается враг,
Чапаев не слышит, чапаевцы спят,
Дозор за рекой неприятелем снят. 
Урал, Урал-река, 
Ни звука, ни огонька. 
/* -- в записи этой части нет -------------
Чапаев винтовку сорвал со стены: 
"Ребята, не время досматривать сны!" 
Казацкие кони храпят у ворот, 
Тревожный рассвет над станицей встаёт.  
Урал, Урал-река, 
Тяжёлые облака.  
Чапаев, удача рассталась с тобой. 
Везде и всегда ты выигрывал бой, 
Но в этом бою погибают друзья, 
Враги окружают, и медлить нельзя...  
Урал, Урал-река, 
Вода холодней штыка. 
---------------------------------------------- */ 
Последнюю пулю пошли по врагу. 
Живые, скрывайся на том берегу 
Вдогонку палят: недолёт, перелёт... 
И, раненный в руку, Чапаев плывёт.  
Урал, Урал-река, 
Слабеет его рука.  
Проклятая пуля догнала в воде. 
"Товарищ Чапаев!" Не видно нигде. 
"Товарищ Чапаев, наш друг боевой!" 
Круги разошлись над его головой.  
Урал, Урал-река, 
Могила его глубока.  
До красных отрядов, река, добеги, 
Скажи, что товарищ Чапаев погиб. 
Пусть конница мчится, пусть пули свистят, 
Пусть красные белым за всё отомстят!  
Урал, Урал-река, 
Бурлива и широка...  
1936   

> Примечание:
> Приведенный выше вариант песни записан с музыкой композитора Ю. Милютина. На всесоюзном конкурсе на детскую песню 1936 года она заняла первое место. Другой вариант музыки на эти же слова написан композитором В. Соловьевым-Седым. Песня с вариантом музыки Соловьева-Седого заняла на конкурсе третье место:
> "
> Постановление 
> жюри всесоюзного конкурса на детскую песню 
> Присудить третью премию песне "Гибель Чапаева" (В Уральских степях) - текст З. Александровой, музыка В. Седой. 
> Утверждено Секретариатом ЦК ВЛКСМ 
> от 4/VI 1936 г. 
> " 
> ...

 *2. Запись на немецком языке 1967 года с музыкой В. Соловьева-Седого (с оркестром).*
Название: Tschapajews Tod (Гибель Чапаева) - немецкий - 02:31 
Описание: Немецкая версия песни "Гибель Чапаева". Перевод сделан в 1936 г. И с этого времени исполнялась Эрнстом Бушем.
Музыка: Wassili Solowjow-Sedoi Слова: З. Александрова, пер. Эрих Вайнерт 1936г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1967г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=tschapaj 
Tschapajews Tod
Text: Z. Alexandrowa (Deutsche Fassung: Erich Weinert); Musik: Wassili Solowjow-Sedoi 
Der Steppenwind heulte, der Eisregen rann.
Es schleicht sich der Feind in der Dunkelheit an.
„Tschapajew, so hör doch! Es schläft deine Schar.
Ergreift eure Waffen! Es droht euch Gefahr!“
Ural – Ural – du mächt'ger Fluß.
Kein Laut und kein Warnungsschuß. 
Sie schossen die letzten Patronen hinaus.
Was leben blieb, sprang in der Fluten Gebraus,
Verfolgt von den Kugeln. Sie schwammen zum Land.
Da trifft den Tschapajew ein Schuß in die Hand.
Ural – Ural – du mächt`ger Fluß.
Kein Laut und kein Abschiedsgruß. 
Nun fließ' zu den Brüdern, du blutender Fluß.
Erzähl', wie Tschapajew hat sterben gemußt,
Und muß' er auch sterben, er geht vor uns her,
Es spricht seine Stimme aus jedem Gewehr.
Ural – Ural – du mächt'ger Fluß.
Bring ihm unsern Freiheitsgruß. 
1936 
В немецком варианте концовка отличается от оригинала.
Перевод:
"И хоть он должен был умереть, он идет перед нами,
Его голос говорит из каждой винтовки.
Урал-Урал - могучая река,
донеси ему наш привет свободы." 
==================================================  ==============
Песня интернационального батальона Чапаева, сражавшегося в Испании в 1936-39 гг. 
Фото. Страница из песенника "Canciones de las Brigadas Internacionales", изданного Эрнстом Бушем (Ernst Busch) в Испании, в Барселоне, в 1938 году.  
Название: *Tschapajew - Sturmbataillon*
Описание: Песня интернационального батальона Чапаева, сражавшегося в Испании в 1936-39 гг.
Dieses Lied wurde von unserem unvergesslichen Genossen Walter Fuchs gedichtet, der an der Teruelfront gefallen ist. 
Эта песня была написана нашим незабываемым товарищем Вальтером Фухсом, который погиб на Теруэльском фронте.
Melodie: Roter Armeemarsch. 
Мелодия - марш Красной Армии ("Белая армия, черный барон снова готовят нам царский трон..." ( :: ) 
1.
Zweimal zehn Jahre vergangen sind schon,
Da siegte in Russland die Revolution.
Lenin rief laut. Und zum Sieg führte an,
Vorwärts, Tschapajew, der Partisan. 
Wir werden Francos Plan zerstören.
Tschapajew selbst geht uns voran.
Heut liegt die Freiheit in den Gewehren.
No pasaran! No pasaran! 
2.
Leuchtfeuer rot, das in Russland entfacht.
Leuchtet hinein in die finstere Nacht.
Ruft der Faschismus zum blutigen Krieg,
Zeigt uns das Feuer den Weg zum Sieg. 
Wir werden Francos Plan zerstören... 
3.
Franco und Hitler, ihr rechnetet schlecht.
Wir schützen Spaniens Freiheit und Recht.
Jeder von uns ist Tschapajews Sohn.
Vorwärts, zum Sieg! Erstes Sturmbataillon. 
Wir werden Francos Plan zerstören... 
~1937 
Перевод:   

> Источник:
> "Чапаев. Батальон двадцати одной национальности", Государственное изд. "Худ. литература", Москва, 1939 год. Очень интересная книга о легендарном батальоне. Там, кстати, упоминается некая "Чапаевская песня". Текст Ульриха Фукса [Вальтер Ульрих], убитого под Теруэлем. На мотив "Белая армия, чёрный барон"(.

 *Чапаевская песня*   
Славных прошло два десятка лет 
Революционных в России побед. 
Ленин позвал, - и на вражеский стан 
Храбрый Чапаев повёл партизан.  
Припев:
Все планы Франко 
Мы в прах разрушим, 
Наш вождь - Чапаев-партизан. 
Несём свободу 
На дулах ружей. 
Но пасаран, но пасаран!  
Красный маяк, что Советы зажгли, 
Светит нам ярко средь ночи и мглы. 
Кровью фашизм заливает поля, 
Путь освещают нам звёзды Кремля.  
Припев. 
Франко и Гитлер, плох ваш расчёт. 
Мы защищаем испанский народ. 
Каждый из нас Чапаева сын. 
В штурм, на победу, вперёд, как один! 
Припев. 
~1937 
* "Белая армия, черный барон" ("Красная Армия всех сильней") - советская песня (1920). Автор слов - поэт П. Григорьев (Горинштейн, 1895-1961), музыки - пианист и композитор Самуил Покрасс. Написана для войск Киевского военного округа. За границей известна под названием "Марш Красной Армии". С новыми текстами - "Марш венских рабочих", "Марш красных резервов" (Венгрия), "Марш батальона имени Чапаева" в Испании (во время гражданской войны) и др.  
Смирнов Б.А. "Небо моей молодости". — М.: Воениздат, 1990: http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/smirnov_ba/01.html 
Цитата:
"
Еще до нашего появления в Мадриде на Центральный фронт прибыл батальон имени Чапаева. Это замечательное подразделение, слава о нем давно перекинулась через границы Испании. Его одинаково хорошо знают друзъя и враги республики. Радио Саламанки захлебывается от ненависти при одном упоминании о Чапаевском батальоне. Чудом минуя тьму почтово-таможенных преград, к чапаевцам доходят восторженные письма из многих уголков земли.  
Батальон организовался в Альбасете в октябре 1936 года. В его состав вошли антифашисты двадцати одной страны. «Батальон двадцати одной нации», — говорят о нем. Каждый боец — это героическая биография. Люди, не раз томившиеся в фашистских застенках, опытнейшие подпольщики, годами мечтавшие об открытой, с оружием в руках, борьбе с фашизмом как о самом большом долге в жизни.  
И вот они встали в строй — слесари и горняки, поэты и ученые; немцы и итальянцы, французы и шведы. Тогда среди них еще не было ни одного русского, но все бойцы с восторгом поддержали чье-то предложение присвоить Интернациональному батальону имя русского героя Василия Чапаева.  
Накануне своего первого боя под Теруэлем батальон разучил «Песню чапаевцев». Ее пели на мотив песни «Белая армия, черный барон». В ней были такие слова:  
Франко и Гитлер, погибель вас ждет. 
Здесь мы — Испании вольный оплот. 
Сын ведь Чапаева каждый из нас! 
Близок победы решительный час!  
Автор этого гимна и боевого марша Чапаевского батальона немецкий поэт-антифашист Ульрих Фукс погиб под Теруэлем. Слова песни стали святыми для чапаевцев.  
По всей Испании о них ходят легенды. Прошло немного дней, как мы приехали сюда, а уже слышали и от авиамехаников и от жителей, как в феврале этого года (23 февраля — в день праздника Советской Армии) Чапаевский батальон осуществил необычайный по дерзости маневр в горах Сьерра-Невада, отбил у фашистов семь деревень, в том числе самую высокогорную в Испании деревню Треволес, захватил много оружия и боеприпасов, освободил окруженных фашистами в горах, измученных, полуголодных и почти безоружных восемьсот республиканских бойцов, и все восемьсот тотчас же встали в строй. 
"

----------


## FL

Title: While murderers walk by the world (Poka ubiytsi khodyat po zemle) - 02:40 
Post-WWII song appealling to look for fascist executioners and punish them. 
Название: Пока убийцы ходят по земле - 02:40 
Описание: "Пускай в аду давно уже набито, там явно не хватает многих лиц..."
Песня о ненависти к фашистским преступникам.
Музыка: Э. Колмановский Слова: Е. Евтушенко Исполняет: Марк Бернес
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=pokaubiy 
Пока убийцы ходят по земле
Музыка: Э. Колмановский Слова: Е. Евтушенко 
В ночи гудели печи, не стихая, 
Мой пепел ворошила кочерга. 
Но, дымом восходя из труб Дахау, 
Живым я опускался на луга.  
Мне кое с кем хотелось расквитаться, 
Не мог лежать я в прахе и золе. 
Не мог в земле убитым оставаться, 
Пока убийцы ходят по земле.  
Пускай в аду давно уже набито, 
Там явно не хватает многих лиц. 
И песней поднимаю я убитых, 
И песней их зову искать убийц.  
Идите по земному шару гневно, 
Ищите и при свете, и во мгле. 
Как можешь ты синеть спокойно, небо, 
Пока убийцы ходят по земле!?  
Восстаньте же, замученные дети, 
Среди людей ищите нелюдей 
И мантии судейские наденьте 
От имени всех будущих детей!  
И вы не спите, вы не спите, люди, 
В Париже, и Варшаве, и Орле 
Пусть ваша память вас ночами будит, 
Пока убийцы ходят по земле! 
1965 
Название: Пока убийцы ходят по земле Solang die Mörder leben auf der Welt - немецкий
Музыка: Э. Колмановский Слова: Е. Евтушенко (немецкий текст Wladimir Wischnjak) 1965г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1967г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10509 
Solang die Mörder leben auf der Welt
Text: Jewgeni Jewtuschenko; Musik: Eduard Kolmanowski 
In jenen Nächten, da die Flammen lohten
Und Ofenzug durch meine Asche fuhr,
Stieg ich als Rauch empor aus Dachaus Schloten
Und sank herab lebendig auf die Flur,
Ich wollt mich rächen, meinem Tod entstiegen,
An Manchem, der mich noch für Asche hält,
Wie kann ich ruhig in der Erde liegen,
Solang die Mörder leben auf der Welt! 
Die Hölle ist schon vollgepfercht mit Sündern,
Doch fehlt dort manche zünftige Figur,
Da ruft mein Lied die Opfer jener Schinder
Und bringt sie den Verbrechern auf die Spur,
Geht fahnden durch Gedränge und Gewimmel,
Gehr ahnden rasch, von heißem Haß erhellt,
Wie kannst Du ruhig leuchten, blauer Himmel,
Solang die Mörder leben auf der Welt! 
Steht auf, ihr Kinder, die ihr schon vor Jahren,
Von Henkersknechten totgemartert seid.
Ergreift die Mörder, richtet in Talaren
Im Namen aller Kinder künftger Zeit,
Und Ihr, die Ihr noch lebt aus diesen Tagen,
In Warschau, Minsk, Paris, am Rhein, am Belt,
Erinnerung soll aus dem Schlaf euch jagen,
Solang die Mörder leben auf der Welt! 
1965 
Есть также другая песня на ту же музыку:  

> Название: Американцы, где ваш президент
> Описание: "...Колокола в Америке рыдали..."
> Музыка: Э. Колмановский Слова: Е. Евтушенко 1964г. Исполняет: М. Бернес
> Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9615

 Первоисточник песни "Пока убийцы ходят по земле" - стихотворение Евгения Евтушенко "Монолог Тиля Уленшпигеля" (1965 год). Песня - сокращенный вариант стихотворения с небольшими изменениями. 
Е. Евтушенко 
МОНОЛОГ ТИЛЯ УЛЕНШПИГЕЛЯ 
Я человек - вот мой дворянский титул. 
Я, может быть, легенда, может, быль. 
Меня когда-то называли Тилем, 
И до сих пор - я тот же самый Тиль.  
У церкви я всегда бродил в опальных 
И доверяться богу не привык. 
Средь верующих - то есть ненормальных - 
Я был нормальный, то есть еретик.  
Я не хотел кому-то петь в угоду 
И получать подачки от казны. 
Я был нормальным - я любил свободу 
И ненавидел плахи и костры.  
И я шептал своей любимой - Неле 
Под крики жаворонка на заре: 
"Как может бог спокойным быть на небе, 
Пока убийцы ходят по земле?"  
И я искал убийц... Я стал за бога. 
Я с детства был смиренней голубиц, 
Но у меня теперь была забота - 
Казнить своими песнями убийц.  
Мои дела частенько были плохи, 
А вы торжествовали, подлецы, 
Но с шутовского колпака эпохи 
Слетали к черту, словно бубенцы.  
Со мной пришлось немало повозиться, 
Но не попал я на сковороду, 
А вельзевулы бывших инквизиций 
На личном сале жарятся в аду.  
Я был сожжен, повешен и расстрелян, 
На дыбу вздернут, сварен в кипятке, 
Но оставался тем же менестрелем, 
Шагающим по свету налегке.  
Меня хватали вновь, искореняли. 
Убийцы дело знали назубок, 
Как в подземельях при Эскориале, 
В концлагерях, придуманных дай бог!  
Гудели печи смерти, не стихая. 
Мой пепел ворошила кочерга. 
Но, дымом восходя из труб Дахау, 
Живым я опускался на луга.  
Смеясь над смертью - старой проституткой, 
Я на траве плясал, как дождь грибной, 
С волынкою, кизиловою дудкой, 
С гармошкою трехрядной и губной.  
Качаясь тяжко, черные от гари 
По мне звонили все колокола, 
Не зная, что убитый в Бабьем Яре, 
Я выбрался сквозь мертвые тела.  
И, словно мои преданные гёзы, 
Напоминая мне о палачах, 
За мною шли каштаны и березы, 
И птицы пели на моих плечах.  
Мне кое с кем хотелось расквитаться. 
Не мог лежать я в пепле и золе. 
Грешно в земле убитым оставаться, 
Когда убийцы ходят по земле!  
Мне не до звезд, не до весенней сини, 
Когда стучат мне чьи-то костыли, 
Что снова в силе те, кто доносили, 
Допрашивали, мучили и жгли.  
Да, палачи конечно постарели, 
Но все-таки я знаю, старый гёз, - 
Нет истеченья срокам преступлений, 
Как нет оплаты крови или слёз.  
По всем асфальтам в поиске бессонном 
Я костылями гневно грохочу 
И, всматриваясь в лица, по вагонам 
На четырех подшипниках качу.  
И я ищу, ищу, не отдыхая, 
Ищу я и при свете, и во мгле... 
Трубите, трубы грозные Дахау, 
Пока убийцы ходят по земле!  
И вы из пепла мертвого восстаньте, 
Укрытые расползшимся тряпьем, 
Задушенные женщины и старцы, 
Идем искать душителей, идем!  
Восстаньте же, замученные дети, 
Среди людей ищите нелюдей, 
И мантии судейские наденьте 
От имени всех будущих детей!  
Пускай в аду давно уже набито, 
Там явно не хватает "ряда лиц", 
И песней поднимаю я убитых, 
И песней их веду искать убийц!  
От имени Земли и всех галактик, 
От имени всех вдов и матерей 
Я обвиняю! Кто я? Я голландец. 
Я русский. Я француз. Поляк. Еврей. 
Я человек - вот мой дворянский титул. 
Я, может быть, легенда, может, быль. 
Меня когда-то называли Тилем, 
И до сих пор - я тот же самый Тиль.  
И посреди двадцатого столетья 
Я слышу - кто-то стонет и кричит. 
Чем больше я живу на белом свете, 
Тем больше пепла в сердце мне стучит!  
1965   

> Послевоенная ФРГ – страна с сорванной денацификацией, с политическим, военным и бизнес-руководством, пересевшим в свои высокие кресла непосредственно из аналогичных нацистских. Послевоенное западногерманское общество – общество более чем консервативно настроенных мещан (бундесбюргеров) – было продуктом нацистского режима, который истребил оппозицию. 
> ... в большей или меньшей степени профашистски настроенная, мещанская ФРГ эпохи Аденауэра была местом, где действовали ханжеские правила, предписывавшие на людях осуждать Гитлера, а дома, за обеденным столом восхвалять его. 
> Антифашисты в этой стране были изгоями. ...к началу 70-х гг. они собрали доказательства вины 364 тысяч военных преступников (а это была заведомо незначительная часть от общего числа), в то время как перед судом (к 1980 г.) представло лишь 86 498 человек, из которых осудили лишь 6329, причем почти всех – на символические сроки. Нацистских судей-палачей вообще не судили никогда: ведь они «всего лишь действовали в соответствии с тогдашними законами». Даже тех, кого за военные преступления осудили в других странах – в том числе и у союзников по НАТО (во Франции, Нидерландах, Дании), – западногерманская фемида укрывала и защищала. 
> Офицерский корпус ФРГ (и в первую очередь высшее офицерство) практически сплошь состоял из военных преступников, которые чувствовали себя настолько уверенно, что даже создали (еще до официального провозглашения ФРГ, при оккупационных властях) первую неофашистскую организацию. 
> Хотя уже для Нюрнбергского трибунала был подготовлен солидный список германских промышленников и банкиров – нацистских военных преступников, почти все они избежали наказания, а те немногие, кто предстал перед судом и был осужден, отделались символическими сроками, да и те вскоре сменились помилованием. Такая «безобидная» и «гуманная» организация, как Красный Крест ФРГ, снабжала нацистских преступников деньгами и предупреждала об опасности тех из них, кого разыскивали правоохранительные органы других стран. В конце концов, только в СА и СС, признанных, по Нюрнбергу, «преступными организациями», в концу войны состояло 4 млн. 450 тыс. человек. 
> Стоит ли удивляться в таких условиях тому, что из 300 доказанных военных преступников, убивших тысячи людей в Освенциме, в 5 процессах с 1965 по 1974 г. западногерманские суды оправдали 285, а из оставшихся 15 лишь 6 были осуждены пожизненно, причем за исключением одного, умершего в тюрьме, все они вскоре вышли на свободу. 
> ... левые разоблачали и разоблачали нацистских убийц – а бундесбюргеры избирали и избирали разоблаченных в бундестаг и в ландтаги. ... 
> Добавим к этому, что западногерманское государство, только возникнув, стало одну за другой запрещать именно антифашистские организации: вслед за "Объединением лиц, преследовавшихся при нацизме", были запрещены Демократический женский союз, Союз свободной немецкой молодежи, Национальный фронт демократической Германии, Культурбунд, Комитет борцов за мир. После запрета КПГ застал черед ее «дочерних» организаций (как действительно дочерних, так и провозглашенных таковыми властями). В то же время, запретив в начале существования ФРГ Социалистическую партию Германии (прямо провозглашавшую себя преемником НСДАП), далее власти стали систематически отказывать в требованиях запрета неофашистских организаций.

----------


## FL

Title: Wait for me (Zhdi menya) - 02:46  
Description: Music: M. Blanter Lyrics: K. Simonov Singer: Eduard Khil
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=zhdimen2 
Название: Жди меня - 02:46  
Описание: "Жди меня, и я вернусь. Только очень жди, Жди, когда наводят грусть Желтые дожди. "
Еще один вариант исполнения этой знаменитой песни - Эдуарда Хиля 1968 года. Отличается суровым, мужественным исполнением, без часто привносимой другими певцами сентиментальности.
Музыка: М. Блантер Слова: К. Симонов Исполняет: Эдуард Хиль Исполнение 1968г.  
Жди меня
Музыка: М. Блантер Слова: К. Симонов 
Жди меня, и я вернусь. 
Только очень жди, 
Жди, когда наводят грусть 
Желтые дожди, 
Жди, когда снега метут, 
Жди, когда жара, 
Жди, когда других не ждут, 
Позабыв вчера. 
Жди, когда из дальних мест 
Писем не придет, 
Жди, когда уж надоест 
Всем, кто вместе ждет.  
Жди меня, и я вернусь, 
Не желай добра 
Всем, кто знает наизусть, 
Что забыть пора. 
Пусть поверят сын и мать 
В то, что нет меня, 
Пусть друзья устанут ждать, 
Сядут у огня, 
Выпьют горькое вино 
На помин души... 
Жди. И с ними заодно 
Выпить не спеши.  
Жди меня, и я вернусь, 
Всем смертям назло. 
Кто не ждал меня, тот пусть 
Скажет: - Повезло. 
Не понять, не ждавшим им, 
Как среди огня 
Ожиданием своим 
Ты спасла меня. 
Как я выжил, будем знать 
Только мы с тобой,- 
Просто ты умела ждать, 
Как никто другой.  
1942 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Название: Wait for me Жди меня Wart auf mich на немецком языке 
Описание: Жди меня, и я вернусь, только очень жди...
Исполнитель, коммунист-антифашист, был бойцом интербригад в Испании; с 1940 г. узником концлагерей во Франции, а позже 1943-45 гг. Моабита и Бранденбургской тюрьмы. Освобожден советскими солдатами в апреле 1945 г.
Музыка: М. Блантер Слова: К. Симонов (перевод Klara Blum) 1967г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1967г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9263 
Wart auf mich
Text: Konstantin Simonow / dt. Fassung: Klara Blum; Musik: Matwey Blanter Singer: Ernst Busch 
Wart auf mich, ich komm zurück,
Aber warte sehr.
Warte, wenn der Regen fällt
Gelb und trüb und schwer.
Warte, wenn der Schneesturm tobt,
Wenn der Sommer glüht.
Warte, wenn die andern längst,
Längst des Wartens müd –
Warte, wenn vom fernen Ort
Dich kein Brief erreicht,
Warte – bis auf Erden nichts
Deinem Warten gleicht. 
Wart auf mich, ich komm zurück!
Kalt und stolz hör zu.
Wenn der Besserwisser lehrt:
„Zwecklos wartest Du!“
Wenn die Freunde wartensmüd
Mich betrauern schon,
Trauernd sich ans Fenster setzt
Mutter, Bruder, Sohn,
Wenn sie mein gedenkend, dann
Trinken herbe Wein.
Du nur trink nicht – warte noch
Mutig, stark, allein. 
Wart auf mich, ich komm zurück!
Ja, - zum Trotz dem Tod,
Der mich hundert-, tausendfach
Tag und Nacht bedroht.
Für die Freiheit meines Lands
Rings umdröhnt, umblitzt,
Kämpfend fühl ich, wie im Kampf
Mich dein Warten schützt.
Was am Leben mich erhält;
Weißt nur Du und ich:
Daß Du, so wie niemand sonst
Warten kannst auf mich. 
Text: Konstantin Simonow
Deutsche Fassung: Klara Blum
Musik: Matwey Blanter

----------


## FL

Title: Forward, Red Marines - 03:13  
Description: "The world storm will thunder - the last battle against the enemy..."
A good pre-WWII song. "World Revolution is near!"
Music: K. Korchmarev Lyrics: A. Bezimensky 1926г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... ame=fleet2 
Название: Вперёд, Краснофлотцы - 03:13  
Описание: Варианты названия: "Низвергнута ночь", "Комсофлотский марш"
"Пока не ударит всемирный штормяга - последняя схватка с врагом..." ... "По всем океанам и странам развеем мы алое знамя труда...
Довольно неплохая довоенная краснофлотская песня.
Музыка: К.Корчмарев Слова: А.Безыменский 1926г. Исполняет: Хор моск. гос. филармонии  
Вперёд, Краснофлотцы
Музыка: К.Корчмарев Слова: А.Безыменский 
Низвергнута ночь. Подымается солнце 
На гребнях рабочих колонн. 
Вперёд, краснофлотцы, вперёд, комсомольцы, 
На вахту грядущих веков!  
Припев: 
Вперёд же по солнечным реям 
На фабрики, шахты, суда! 
По всем океанам и странам развеем 
Мы алое знамя труда.  
Мы молот и серп зажигаем звездою 
На небе фланелевых блуз. 
Наукой матрос, комсомолец – борьбою 
Скрепляют свой братский союз!  
Припев.  
Мы - дети заводов и моря - упорны, 
Мы волею словно кремни. 
Не страшны нам, юным, ни бури, ни штормы, 
Ни серые страдные дни.  
Припев.  
Сгустились на Западе гнёта потёмки, 
Рабочих сдавили кольцом. 
Но грянет и там броненосец «Потёмкин», 
Но только с победным концом.  
Припев.  
Смелее, бодрее, под огненным стягом, 
С наукой, борьбою, трудом! 
Пока не ударит всемирный штормяга – 
Последняя схватка с врагом!  
Припев.  
Пусть сердится буря, пусть ветер неистов,- 
Растёт наш рабочий прибой. 
Вперёд, комсомольцы! Вперёд, коммунисты! 
Вперёд, краснофлотцы, на бой!  
Припев.  
1926 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Title: Marines from Kronshtadt (Matrosen von Kronstadt) na nemetskom yazike - 02:26 
Description: Music: K Korchmaryov Lyrics: Gelmut Shinkel Singer: Ernst Bush 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=matrosii 
Matrosen von Kronstadt (Вперёд, Краснофлотцы) - Немецкий
Музыка: К Корчмарёв Слова: Гельмут Шинкель 
Verronnen die Nacht
und der Morgen erwacht
Rote Flotte mit Volldampf voraus.
In Stürmen und Tosen
wir roten Matrosen
wir fahren als Vorhut hinaus.  
Vorwärts an Geschütze und Gewehre
auf Schiffen, in Fabriken und im Schacht
Tragt über den Erdball, tragt über die Meere
die Fahne der Arbeitermacht!  
Ihr Kinder der Fabriken,
wir Kinder des Meeres,
wie Erz unser Willen zum Sieg.
zur Arbeit geboren,
dem Meere verschworen
wir fürchten nicht Kämpfe noch Krieg  
Vorwärts...  
Noch tragen die Völker
des Westens die Ketten
noch hüllen die Wolken das Recht.
Doch rote Fahnen wehen
auch dort wird er stehen
Potemkin, der Kreuzer zum Gefecht.  
Vorwärts...  
Mag der Sturm uns zerzausen,
die Wellen sie brausen
die rote Flut sie steigt an.
Vorwärts Kommunisten!
Zum Endkampf wir rüsten
die rote Marine voran!  
Vorwärts...
Vorwärts...

----------


## FL

"Левый марш" - одна из самых знаменитых песен Эрнста Буша.
Написана на слова Владимира Маяковского. 
ЛЕВЫЙ МАРШ 
(Матросам)  
Разворачивайтесь в марше! 
Словесной не место кляузе. 
Тише, ораторы! 
Ваше 
слово, 
товарищ маузер. 
Довольно жить законом, 
данным Адамом и Евой. 
Клячу историю загоним, 
Левой! 
Левой! 
Левой!  
Эй, синеблузые! 
Рейте! 
За океаны! 
Или 
у броненосцев на рейде 
ступлены острые кили?! 
Пусть, 
оскалясь короной, 
вздымает британский лев вой. 
Коммуне не быть покоренной. 
Левой! 
Левой! 
Левой!  
Там 
за горами горя 
солнечный край непочатый. 
За голод, 
за мора море 
шаг миллионный печатай! 
Пусть бандой окружат нанятой, 
стальной изливаются леевой, - 
России не быть под Антантой. 
Левой! 
Левой! 
Левой!  
Глаз ли померкнет орлий? 
В старое ль станем пялиться? 
Крепи 
у мира на горле 
пролетариата пальцы! 
Грудью вперед бравой! 
Флагами небо оклеивай! 
Кто там шагает правой? 
Левой! 
Левой! 
Левой!  
[1918]  
------------------------------------------------------------ 
Title: Linke Marsch - German - 02:41  
Description: "Left march" "Du hast das Wort, rede, Genosse Mauser! "
German labour song
Lyrics: V. Mayakovsky Singer: Ernst Busch
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=leftmarc 
Название: Linker Marsch - Немецкий - 02:41  
Описание: "Ваше слово, товарищ Маузер!"
Немецкий перевод "Левого марша" Маяковского
Музыка: Г.Эйслер Слова: В.Маяковский Исполняет: Эрнст Буш 
Linker Marsch
Text: Wladimir Majakowski; Musik: Hanns Eisler 
Entrollt euren Marsch, Burschen von Bord!
Schluß mit dem Zank und Gezauder.
Still da, ihr Redner!
Du
hast das Wort,
rede, Genosse Mauser!
Brecht das Gesetz aus Adams Zeiten.
Gaul Geschichte, du hinkst ...
Woll'n den Schinder zu Schanden reiten.
Links!
Links!
Links! 
Blaujacken, he!
Wann greift ihr an?
Fürchtet ihr Ozeanstürme?!
Wurden im Hafen euch eurem Kahn
rostig die Panzertürme?
Laßt
den britischen Löwen brüllen – 
zahnlosfletschende Sphinx.
Keiner zwingt die Kommune zu Willen.
Links!
Links!
Links! 
Dort
hinter finsterschwerem Gebirg 
liegt das Land der Sonne brach.
Quer durch die Not
und Elendsbezirk
stampft euren Schritt millionenfach!
Droht die gemietete Bande
Mit stählerner Brandung rings, - 
Russland trotzt der Entente
Links!
Links!
Links! 
Seeadleraug' sollte verfehlen?!
Altes sollte uns blenden?
Kräftig
der Welt ran an die Kehle,
mit proletarischen Händen.
Wie ihr kühn ins Gefecht saust!
Himmel, sei flaggenbeschwingt!
He, wer schreitet dort rechts raus?
Links!
Links!
Links! 
Text: Wladimir Majakowski
Deutsch: Hugo Huppert
Musik: Hanns Eisler 
Интересно, что Буш и лично встречался с Маяковским:   

> ...великий советский поэт, услышав в ноябре 1928 года на одном из литературно-политических вечеров в Берлине выступление Эрнста Буша, сразу же признал в нем "своего". Как рассказывает Буш, в этот вечер Маяковский читал свои стихи. Незнание русского языка не помешало Бушу почувствовать в стихах советского поэта, в его удивительном мастерстве чтеца-оратора боевой дух новаторского искусства. Немецкий артист сохранил теплые воспоминания об этом знаменательном вечере, о дружеской встрече с Маяковским, о его крепком товарищеском объятии, которым поэт выразил свое одобрение искусству певца. 
> <...> 
> "Левый марш" и "Песню о субботнике" (из поэмы "Хорошо") Эйслер написал на инициативе Буша, игравшего роль Председателя укома в пьесе  В. Билль-Белоцерковского "Шторм". Тогда же, в 1957 году обе песни были записаны Бушем в сопровождении симфонического оркестра и хора под управлением Вальтера Гера.
> Исполняя эти песни по-немецки в хорошем переводе Гуго Гупперта, сохраняющем ритмику оригинала, Буш великолепно передает ораторскую интонацию Маяковского: "Кто там шагает правой? Левой! Левой! Левой!" 
> Г.Шнеерсон, "Эрнст Буш и его время", 1971.

 Ганс Эйслер (за роялем) и Эрнст Буш. 1950-е гг.

----------


## FL

Title: Pesnya mira - 02:51  
Description: "Nashi nivi tsvetut - mi otstoyali vesnu."
Music: Dmitriy Shostakovich Lyrics: Evgeniy Dolmatovskiy Singer: KAPPSA p/u A.V.Aleksandrova 1949г.
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download.php?fname=pmira 
Название: Песня мира - 02:51  
Описание: "Наши нивы цветут - мы отстояли весну."
Из к/ф "Встреча на Эльбе"
Музыка: Дмитрий Шостакович Слова: Евгений Долматовский 1949г. Исполняет: КАППСА п/у А.В.Александрова Исполнение 1975г.  
Песня мира
Музыка: Дмитрий Шостакович Слова: Евгений Долматовский 
Ветер мира колышет знамена побед,
Обагрённые кровью знамёна.
Озарил миру путь нашей Родины свет,
Мы на страже стоим непреклонно. 
Припев:
Наши нивы цветут, -
Мы отстояли весну.
Наши силы растут, -
Мир победит войну!  
Мы сильны! Берегись, поджигатель войны,
Не забудь, чем кончаются войны!
С нами люди простые из каждой страны,
Мы в грядущее смотрим спокойно. 
Припев. 
Чтоб свободно и радостно жил человек,
Укрепляем мы нашу Отчизну.
Люди к счастью придут, потому что в наш век
Все дороги ведут к коммунизму. 
Припев. 
1949
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Title: Frieden der Welt (Für den Frieden der Welt) Pesnya mira - 02:02  
Description: Music: Dmitriy Shostakovich. Lyrics: Evgeniy Dolmatovskiy. Singer: Ernst Bush (Ernst Busch) 1973
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=pesmiran  
Frieden der Welt (Für den Frieden der Welt)
Text: Jewgeni Dolmatowski (dt. Text v. Kuba); Musik: Dimitri Schostakowitsch 
Für den Frieden der Welt steht die Menschheit auf Wacht,
Denn die Brandstätten warnen und mahnen.
O, du Atem der Heimat, entfalte die Macht
Deiner friedlich flammenden Fahnen 
Herrschaft des Volkes begann.
Pflüger die Erde bestellt!
Wer dieses Leben lieb gewann,
Kämpft für den Frieden der Welt. 
He, du Kriegshetzer, mal kein Gespenst an die Wand!
Du verbrennst in den eigenen Bränden.
Nimmt das einfache Volk sein Geschick in die Hand,
Liegt die Erde in guten festen Händen. 
Herrschaft des Volkes begann.
Pflüger die Erde bestellt!
Wer dieses Leben lieb gewann,
Kämpft für den Frieden der Welt 
Siegt das Brot und der Wein über Pulver und Blei,
Schmilzt Metall in gebändigten Flammen,
Strömt der Wohlstand der Völker beruhigt und frei
In dem Reichtum der Menschheit zusammen. 
Herrschaft des Volkes begann.
Pflüger die Erde bestellt!
Wer dieses Leben lieb gewann,
Kämpft für das Glück der Welt. 
Text: Jewgeni Dolmatowski (dt. Fassung: Kuba)
Musik: Dimitri Schostakowitsch

----------


## Zubr

Ah, Ernst Busch! What a great classic. I didn't know that Linker Marsch was adapted from Majakovski.   _Arbeiter, bauern, nehmt die Gewehre, nehmt die Gewehre zur Hand!_

----------


## FL

> _Arbeiter, bauern, nehmt die Gewehre, nehmt die Gewehre zur Hand!_

 Самая популярная песня Эрнста Буша в рунете. 
Знаменитый "Тревожный марш" ("Der Heimliche Aufmarsch") - песня, призывающая всех трудящихся к защите СССР.  
Стихотворение "Тревожный марш (Тайный поход против Советского Союза)" написано в 1927 или, по другим данным, в 1928 году. На эти стихи Ганс Эйслер создал знаменитую песню "Тревожный марш", первоначально для программы агитпроптеатра "Красные рупора". Позднее она прозвучала в антивоенном фильме "Niemandsland" ("Ничейная земля", 1931) и стала известна благодаря исполнению Эрнста Буша. 
"Тревожный марш" ("Der Heimliche Aufmarsch")
Singer: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=derheiml 
Der Heimliche Aufmarsch ("Arbeiter, Bauern, nehmt die Gewehre")
Text: Erich Weinert 
Es geht durch die Welt ein Geflüster.
Arbeiter, hörst du es nicht?
Das sind die Stimmen der Kriegsminister.
Arbeiter, hörst du sie nicht?
Es flüstern die Kohle- und Stahlproduzenten,
es flüstert die chemische Kriegsproduktion,
es flüstert von allen Kontinenten:
Mobilmachung gegen die Sowjetunion! 
Припев: 
Arbeiter, Bauern, nehmt die Gewehre,
nehmt die Gewehre zur Hand!
Zerschlagt die faschistischen Räuberheere!
Setzt alle Herzen in Brand!
Pflanzt eure roten Banner der Arbeit
Auf jeden Acker, auf jede Fabrik!
Dann steigt aus den Trümmern der alten Gesellschaft
die sozialistische Weltrepublik! 
Arbeiter, horch, sie ziehen ins Feld
und schrein "Für Nation und Rasse!"
Das ist der Krieg der Herrscher der Welt
gegen die Arbeiterklasse;
denn der Angriff gegen die Sowjetunion
ist der Stoß ins Herz der Revolution,
und der Krieg, der jetzt durch die Länder geht,
ist der Krieg gegen dich, Prolet! 
Припев. 
Перевод: 
«Der heimliche Aufmarsch» (Тайный марш). 
По миру идёт шепот.
Рабочий, ты это не слышишь? 
Это голоса военных министров! 
Рабочий, ты это не слышишь?
Это шепчут производители угля и стали!
И химической военной продукции тоже!
Шепот со всех континентов:
Мобилизация...
против...
Советского Союза! 
Припев:
Рабочий, крестьянин, берите винтовки,
Берите в руки винтовки!
Разбейте фашистские хищнические войска!
Зажгите во всех сердцах огонь!
Устанавливайте красные рабочие знамёна
На каждом поле, на каждой фабрике!
И тогда поднимется на руинах старого общества 
Социалистическая Всемирная Республика! 
Рабочий, прислушайся, они выходят в поле,
И взывают: "За нацию и расу!"
Это война властителей мира
Против рабочего класса! 
Так как нападение на Советский Союз -
Это удар в сердце революции! 
И война, которая сейчас идёт по странам, 
Это война против тебя, пролетарий! 
Припев.   

> С захватывающей мощью в предгрозовые 30-е годы, когда черные силы гитлеровского рейха вынашивали разбойничьи планы порабощения Европы и нападения на Советский Союз, звучала замечательная песня Вайнерта-Эйслера "Тревожный марш". 
> Буш исполнял эту песню в очень своеобразной манере: драматически напряженный запев, в котором звучит грозное предостережение о готовящемся тайном походе, он не поет, но произносит, выкрикивает с взволнованной ораторской интонацией на фоне музыки. Припев песни: "Рабочий, крестьянин, вырвем оружие..." - он поет с огромным подъемом и энергией боевого призыва, втягивая в пение аудиторию. 
> Наряду с великолепной "Песней Единого фронта", "Тревожный марш" был обязательным во всех выступлениях Буша в Советском Союзе.

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------
Приведенная выше запись - это "каноническая" версия, записанная Эрнстом Бушем в 1960-е гг. (в частности для альбома "Красный Октябрь", 1967 г.). Интересны изменения по сравнению с ранней версией 1930-го года (возможно, собственно оригиналом стихотворения, исполнявшимся в 1930-е гг.). 
Ранняя версия знаменитого "Тревожного марша (Тайного похода против Советского Союза)", призывающего всех трудящихся к защите СССР. Исполняет автор стихов - поэт Э. Вайнерт.
Вместо классической муз. композиции Г.Эйслера использован другой вариант. Композитор Владимир Фогель, который также писал музыку для рабочего движения, создал на текст Эриха Вайнерта свою композицию. Текст имеет дополнительный куплет и некоторые другие отличия от "канонической" версии, записанной Эрнстом Бушем в 1960-е гг. Музыка: Vladimir Vogel Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 1928г. Исполняет: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) Исполнение 1930г. Запись: Versandhaus "Arbeiter-Kult", Mech. Cop. 1930.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9473 
Der heimlichen Aufmarsch gegen die Sowjetunion
Тревожный марш (Тайный поход против Советского Союза) 
Es geht durch die Welt ein Geflüster.
Arbeiter, hörst du es nicht?
Das sind die Stimmen der Kriegsminister.
Arbeiter, hörst du es nicht?
Es flüstern die Kohle- und Stahlproduzenten,
es flüstert die chemische Kriegsproduktion,
es flüstert von allen Kontinenten:
Mobilmachung gegen die Sowjetunion! 
Arbeiter, Bauern, nehmt die Gewehre,
nehmt die Gewehre zur Hand!
Zerstampft die faschistischen Räuberheere!
Setzt alle Länder in Brand!
Pflanzt eure roten Fahnen des Sieges
auf jede Schanze, auf jede Fabrik!
Dann blüht aus den Asche des letzten Krieges
die sozialistische Weltrepublik!*) 
Es rollen die Züge Nacht für Nacht:
Maschinengewehre für Polen!
Für China deutsche Gewehre 08,
für Finnland Armeepistolen!
Schrapnells für die Tschechoslowakei!
Fur Rumänien Gasgranaten!
Sie rollen von allen Seiten herbei
gegen die roten Soldaten! 
Arbeiter, Bauern... 
Arbeiter, horch, sie ziehen ins Feld,
doch nicht für Nation und Rasse!
Das ist der Krieg der Herrscher der Welt
gegen die Arbeiterklasse!
Der Aufmarsch gegen die Sowjetunion
ist der Stoß ins Herz der Revolution!
Der Krieg, der jetzt vor der Türe steht,
das ist der Krieg gegen dich, Prolet! 
Arbeiter, Bauern... 
*) Diese Bezeichnung entsprach Vorstellungen über ein künftiges Zusammenleben der Völker im Sozialismus. 
Перевод: 
По миру идёт шепот.
Рабочий, ты это не слышишь? 
Это голоса военных министров! 
Рабочий, ты это не слышишь?
Это шепчут производители угля и стали!
И химической военной продукции тоже!
Шепот со всех континентов:
Мобилизация...
против...
Советского Союза! 
Припев: 
Рабочий, крестьянин, берите винтовки,
Берите в руки винтовки!
Растопчите фашистские хищнические войска!
Зажгите во всех странах огонь!
Устанавливайте красные знамена победы
На каждом держателе, на каждой фабрике!
И тогда расцветет на пепле последней войны 
Социалистическая Всемирная Республика! 
Вагоны идут ночь за ночью:
Пулеметы для Польши!
Для Китая немецкие винтовки 08,
для Финляндии армейские пистолеты!
Снаряды для Чехословакии!
Для Румынии газовые гранаты!
Это идет со всех сторон 
против красных солдат! 
Припев. 
Рабочий, прислушайся, они идут в поле,
Однако, не за нацию и расу!
Это война властителей мира
Против рабочего класса! 
Поход против Советского Союза -
Это удар в сердце революции! 
И война, которая сейчас стоит у дверей, 
Это война против тебя, пролетарий! 
Припев. 
Erich Weinert in Falkenberg 1926 auf einem Volksfest.
Эрих Вайнерт - автор стихотворения выступает на празднике в  Фалкенберге. 1926 г.  
Вальтер Ульбрихт (слева) и Эрих Вайнерт (справа) через окопную говорящую установку обращаются к немецким солдатам и офицерам. Сталинградский фронт, декабрь 1942 года. 
Эрих Вайнерт в годы войны был президентом созданного в СССР Национального комитета "Свободная Германия" (НКСГ).  
Название: Der Heimliche Aufmarsch Тревожный марш - немецкий
Описание: По миру проносится шорох: "Народным демократиям война!" Рабочий, крестьянин, вырвем оружье...
Послевоенная версия известного "Тревожного марша". Запись с пластинки 1966 года, ГДР.
Музыка: Г.Эйслер Слова: Э. Вайнерт (новая редакция - Э. Буш) Исполняет: Lin Jaldati 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9447 
Der Heimliche Aufmarsch Тревожный марш - немецкий
Музыка: Г.Эйслер Слова: Э. Вайнерт (новая редакция - Э. Буш 1952 г.) 
Es geht durch die Welt ein Geflüster,
Arbeiter, hörst du es nicht?
Das sind die Stimmen der Kriegsminister.
Arbeiter, hörst du sie nicht?
Es flüstern die Kohle- und Stahlproduzenten.
Es flüstern die chemischen Kriegsindustrien.
Es flüstert von all ihren Kontinenten:
Krieg den Volksdemokratien! 
Arbeiter, Bauern, schlagt den Faschisten
Dolch und Gewehr aus der Hand!
Entreißt die Atome den Militaristen,
Eh' alle Länder in Brand!
Pflanzt eure roten Banner der Arbeit
Auf jeden Acker, auf jede Fabrik!
:,: Dann steigt aus den Trümmern
Der alten Gesellschaft
Die sozialistische Volksrepublik! :,: 
/* этот куплет в записи не исполняется */
Es rollen die Flugzeuge Tag und Nacht (bzw. bei Schneerson: Es rollen die Skymasters ...)
Durch imaginäre Blockaden.
Sie haben Berlin um die Kohlen gebracht,
Den Tod für die Griechen geladen.
So bauen sie kühn ihre Stützpunkte aus
In Japan - in Iran - in Wien und Berlin.
Sie fürchten die Weltwirtschaftskrise zu Haus.
Drum: Krieg den Volksdemokratien! 
Arbeiter, Bauern ... 
Sie trommeln schon wieder: Hurrah, ins Feld!
Für Freiheit, Nation und Rasse!
So hetzen sie euch für den Geldsack der Welt
Gegen die Arbeiterklasse.
Der Überfall auf die Sowjetunion
Steht im Marschplan zur Rettung der Reaktion,
Und der Krieg, der jetzt durch die Länder geht,
Ist der Krieg gegen dich, Prolet! 
Arbeiter, Bauern ... 
Перевод: 
По миру проносится шорох...
Рабочий, ты слышишь его?
Шуршит чуть слышно на складах порох...
Рабочий, ты слышишь его?
Там шепчутся бомбы на атомных складах,
Химическим фабрикам в ночь не до сна,
и вторят им в доках линкоров громады:
"Народным демократиям война!" 
Припев:
Рабочий, крестьянин, вырвем оружье
прочь из разбойничьих рук,
пока еще атом весь мир не разрушил,
земля не пылает вокруг.
Выше вздымайте над головою
знамени братства призыв огневой,
чтоб встал из развалин прогнившего строя
свободных народов союз мировой! 
Уже завопили банкиры опять:
"Да здравствуют высшие расы!"
Хотят нас заставить за них воевать
и против рабочего класса.
В их планах секретных рассчитана точно
смертельная схватка с Советской страной...
Так знай же, крестьянин, так помни, рабочий:
ведь это на тебя идут войной! 
Припев. 
(Перевод С.Болотина) 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Еще более поздняя версия текста. 
Название: Der offene aufmarsch - Немецкий - 03:03 
Описание: Логическое продолжение "Тревожного марша". Новые угрозы - новый марш.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер Исполняет: Эрнст Буш 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=deroffen

----------


## FL

http://www.belcanto.ru/eisler.html  

> Эйслер обращается и к более развернутой форме, к балладе, но и здесь он не ставит перед исполнителем чисто вокальных трудностей - тесситурных, темповых. Все решает страстность, патетика интерпретации, разумеется, при наличии соответствующих вокальных ресурсов. Этот исполнительский стиль обязан в наибольшей степени Эрнсту Бушу - человеку, подобно Эйслеру, посвятившему себя музыке и революции. Драматический актер с широкой амплитудой воплощенных им образов: Яго, Мефистофель, Галилей, герои пьес Фридриха Вольфа, Бертольта Брехта, Лиона Фейхтвангера, Георга Бюхнера - он обладал своеобразным певческим голосом, баритоном высокого металлического тембра. Поразительное чувство ритма, идеальная дикция в сочетании с актерским искусством перевоплощения помогли ему создать целую галерею социальных портретов в различных жанрах - от простенькой песенки до дифирамба, памфлета, ораторского агитационного выступления. Более точного совпадения композиторского замысла и исполнительского воплощения, чем ансамбль Эйслер - Буш, трудно себе представить. Их совместное исполнение баллады "Тайный поход против Советского Союза" (Эта баллада известна под названием "Тревожный марш") и "Баллады инвалидов войны" производили неизгладимое впечатление. 
> Приезды Эйслера и Буша в Советский Союз в 30-х годах, их встречи с советскими композиторами, писателями, беседы с А. М. Горьким оставили глубокий след не только в воспоминаниях, но и в реальной творческой практике, так как *многие исполнители восприняли стилевые черты интерпретации Буша, а композиторы - специфическую манеру письма Эйслера*. Такие разные песни, как "Полюшко-поле" Л. Книппера, "Вот солдаты идут" К. Молчанова,* "Бухенвальдский набат" В. Мурадели*, "Если бы парни всей земли" В. Соловьева-Седого, при всем их своеобразии, унаследовали гармонические, ритмические, в чем-то и мелодические формулы Эйслера.

 Great soviet song in Busch's style: Buchenwald bell  
Title: Buchenwald bell - 04:03  
Description: "People of the world, stand still for a minute..."
Very famous song about prisoners of the german death camps (если внимательно слушать слова, будет понятно, что эта песня посвящается не только жертвам концлагерей, но и всем жертвам от "заживо сожжённых" жителей белорусских деревень до "вихрем атомным объятых" жителей Хиросимы и Нагасаки). 
Music: V. Muradeli Lyrics: A. Sobolev Singer: M. Magomaev 1958г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... me=buchenw 
Название: Бухенвальдский набат - 04:03  
Описание: "Люди мира, на минуту встаньте..."
Самая известная песня об узниках фашистских концлагерей
Музыка: В. Мурадели Слова: Александр Соболев 1958г. Исполняет: М. Магомаев  
Бухенвальдский набат
Музыка: В. Мурадели Слова: Александр Соболев 
Люди мира, на минуту встаньте! 
Слушайте, слушайте: гудит со всех сторон – 
Это раздается в Бухенвальде 
Колокольный звон, колокольный звон. 
Это возродилась и окрепла 
В медном гуле праведная кровь. 
Это жертвы ожили из пепла 
И восстали вновь, и восстали вновь! 
И восстали, 
И восстали, 
И восстали вновь!  
Сотни тысяч заживо сожженных 
Строятся, строятся в шеренги к ряду ряд. 
Интернациональные колонны 
С нами говорят, с нами говорят. 
Слышите громовые раскаты? 
Это не гроза, не ураган - 
Это, вихрем атомным объятый, 
Стонет океан, Тихий океан. 
Это стонет, 
Это стонет 
Тихий океан!  
Люди мира, на минуту встаньте! 
Слушайте, слушайте: идут со всех сторон – 
Это раздается в Бухенвальде 
Колокольный звон, колокольный звон. 
Звон плывет, плывет над всей землею, 
И гудит взволнованно эфир: 
Люди мира, будьте зорче втрое, 
Берегите мир, берегите мир! 
Берегите, 
Берегите, 
Берегите мир! 
1958 
--------------------------------------------------------
Немецкий перевод: 
BUCHENWALDS MAHNGELÄUT  
Halt, ihr Menschen aller Kontinente! 
Höret ihr, höret ihr den mahnend, dumpfen Klang? 
Haltet inne, arbeitsame Hände! 
Es läutet hohl und bang! Es läutet hohl und bang! 
Buchenwald, in deinem Mahngeläute 
pocht Millionen Opfer Herzensblut, 
aller, die hier auferstanden heute 
aus der Öfen Glut, aus der Öfen Glut, 
auferstanden, auferstanden 
aus der Öfen Glut.  
Alle, die hier eingeäschert, kommen, 
richten sich, richten sich in Reihen, Mann an Mann. 
Internationale ziehn Kolonnen. 
Seht, sie treten an! Seht, sie treten an! 
Und ein Tosen, Grollen aus den Tiefen 
rollt wie Donnerschlag auf uns zurück. 
Vom Atomsturm unheilvoll ergriffen, 
stöhnt der Pazifik, stöhnt der Pazifik, 
stöhnt und grollet, stöhnt und grollet, 
stöhnt der Pazifik.  
Halt, ihr Menschen aller Kontinente! 
Höret ihr, höret ihr den mahnend dumpfen Klang? 
Haltet inne, arbeitsame Hände! 
Es läutet hohl und bang! Es läutet hohl und bang! 
Dies Geläut umschwebt die ganze Erde, 
und im Äther rauscht es immerfort: 
Menschen, wachsam seid, dаss Frieden werde, 
Frieden allerort! Frieden allerort! 
Hütet, Menschen ihr, den Frieden, 
Frieden allerort!

----------


## FL

Эрнст Буш у микрофона радио Коминтерн, Москва, 1935-37 гг.
Ernst Busch, Radio Comintern, Moscow, 1935-37. 
Title: An anthem of the Communist International 
Description: "Our slogan - World Soviet Union!"
Official anthem of Comintern. 
The other way... 
The song created by Hanns Eisler originally gained popularity in Germany in Busch's performance.
And then russian version was written as Official anthem of Comintern (Communist International) in 1930 year.
In this way russian words are not translated German text. 
First track:
Early record of the 30-s that contains original German text: "Die Parole: Welt-Sowjetunion!". 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=kominter 
Singer: Ernst Busch 
Kominternlied
Text: Franz Jahnke/Maxim Vallentin
Musik: Hanns Eisler  
Verlasst die Maschinen! heraus, ihr Proleten!
Marschieren, marschieren! Zum Sturm angetreten!
Die Fahnen entrollt! Die Gewehre gefällt!
Zum Sturmschritt! Marsch, marsch! Wir erobern die Welt!
Wir erobern die Welt! Wir erobern die Welt! 
Wir haben die Besten zu Grabe getragen,
Zerfetzt und zerschossen und blutig geschlagen.
Von Mördern umstellt und ins Zuchthaus gesteckt,
Uns hat nicht das Wüten der Weßen geschreckt! 
Die neuen Kämpfer, heran, ihr Genossen!
Die Fäuste geballt und die Reihen geschlossen.
Marschieren, marschieren! Zum neuen Gefecht!
Wir stehen als Sturmtrupp für kommendes Recht! 
In Russland, da siegten die Arbeiterwaffen!
Sie haben's geschafft — und wir werden es schaffen!
Herbei, ihr Soldaten der Revolution!
Zum Sturm! Die Parole heißt: Sowjetunion!
Zum Sturm! Die Parole: Welt-Sowjetunion! 
Перевод: 
первоначальный текст, написанный в 1928 г. (или несколько ранее). 
Покидайте машины! Выходи, пролетарий!
Шагайте, шагайте! Штурм начат!
Знамена развертывайте! Винтовки наперевес!
Наступающей поступью! Марш, марш! Мы захватываем мир!
Мы захватываем мир! Мы захватываем мир! 
Мы принесли лучших к могиле,
Искромсанных, расстрелянных и кроваво истерзанных,
Захваченных убийцами и брошенных в тюрьму,
/: Бушевание белых не испугало нас!:/ 
Новые борцы, сюда, товарищи!
Кулаки сжаты и ряды сомкнуты.
Шагайте, шагайте! К новому бою!
/: Мы стоим как группа штурма для наступающей справедливости!:/ 
В России - там побеждало рабочее оружие!
Они создали это - и мы создадим!
К бою, солдат революции!
На штурм! Пароль называется: Советский Союз!
На штурм! Пароль: Всемирный Советский Союз! 
Second track:
Post-WWII version with new words.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9454 
Singer: Ernst Busch 
Lied der Werktätigen (Kominternlied)
Text: Stephan Hermlin
Musik: Hanns Eisler 
Brüder, seid bereit!
Brüder, es ist Zeit!
Tragt die kampferprobte Fahne weiter jetzt!
Wir haben die Besten zu Grabe getragen,
Zerfetzt und zerschossen und blutig geschlagen,
Von Mördern umstellt und ins Zuchthaus gesteckt,
Uns hat nicht das Wüten der Henker geschreckt! 
Brüder, seid bereit!
Brüder, es ist Zeit!
Tragt die kampferprobte Fahne weiter jetzt!
Wir standen auf Spaniens Gefilde zusammen,
Wir gingen gemeinsam durch Folter und Flammen.
Heut' bauen wir kühn unsern eigenen Staat
Des tätigen Friedens, der friedlichen Tat. 
Brüder, seid bereit!
Brüder, es ist Zeit!
Tragt die kampferprobte Fahne weiter jetzt!
In Rußland da siegten die Arbeiterwaffen.
Sie haben 's geschafft und wir werden es schaffen.
Es wächst auch wenn es unserm Feind nicht gefällt
Die neue, die Bauern und Arbeiterwelt
Brüder, seid bereit!
Brüder, es ist Zeit!
Tragt die kampferprobte Fahne weiter jetzt!  
Перевод: 
Братья, будьте готовы!
Братья, час пробил!
Несите дальше уже испытанное в борьбе знамя! 
Мы принесли лучших к могиле,
Искромсанных, расстрелянных и кроваво истерзанных,
Захваченных убийцами и брошенных в тюрьму,
Бушевание палачей не испугало нас! 
Братья, будьте готовы!
Братья, час пробил!
Несите дальше уже испытанное в борьбе знамя! 
Мы стояли вместе на равнине Испании,
Мы вместе шли пыткой и огнями.
Сегодня мы строим смело наше собственное государство,
утверждающее мир и мирную жизнь. 
Братья, будьте готовы!
Братья, час пробил!
Несите дальше уже испытанное в борьбе знамя! 
В России - там побеждало рабочее оружие.
Они создали это - и мы создадим.
Он растет, и нашему врагу его не свалить, -
Новый мир рабочих и крестьян! 
Братья, будьте готовы!
Братья, час пробил!
Несите дальше уже испытанное в борьбе знамя! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Title: An anthem of the Communist International  
Description: "Our slogan - World Soviet Union!"
Official anthem of Comintern.
Music: Hanns Eisler  Lyrics: I. Frenkel 1930.  
Описание: "Наш лозунг - Всемирный Советский Союз!"
Официальный гимн Коминтерна, просуществовавшего, как известно, до 1943г.
Музыка: Г.Эйслер Слова: И.Френкель 1930.  
First track:  01:46 
Performance - 1933 year, original version that contains words: "Our slogan - World Soviet Union!"
Low sound quality and only one couplet. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=cominter 
Second track: 04:19
Post-WWII record contains all couplets but some words are changed.
Песня в другом исполнении. Эта запись по трансляции на магнитофон сделана в середине 70-х. Комментарии - Александра Пахмутова.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=zavodivs 
Коминтерн (Заводы, вставайте)
Музыка: Г.Эйслер Слова: И.Френкель 
Заводы, вставайте! Шеренги смыкайте! 
На битву шагайте, шагайте, шагайте! 
Проверьте прицел, заряжайте ружьё! 
На бой, пролетарий, за дело своё! 
На бой, пролетарий, за дело своё!  
Товарищи в тюрьмах, в застенках холодных, 
Вы с нами, вы с нами, хоть нет вас в колоннах, 
Не страшен нам белый фашистский террор, 
Все страны охватит восстанья костёр! 
Все страны охватит восстанья костёр!  
На зов Коминтерна стальными рядами 
/* В послевоенном варианте: На зов коммунистов стальными рядами */
Под знамя Советов, под красное знамя. 
Мы красного фронта отряд боевой 
И мы не отступим с пути своего! 
И мы не отступим с пути своего!  
Огонь ленинизма наш путь освещает, 
На штурм капитала весь мир поднимает! 
Два класса столкнулись в последнем бою; 
Наш лозунг - Всемирный Советский Союз! 
Наш лозунг - Всемирный Советский Союз! 
/* В послевоенном варианте: Товарищ, борись за свободу свою! */ 
1930   

> Коммунист, глубоко симпотизирующий новому социалистическому государству, строящемуся на востоке, Эйслер часто посещал Советский Союз, вынося из этих поездок многое для себя. "Я знакомился с советскими людьми и восхищался героикой социалистического строительства", - говорит он в краткой автобиографии. 
> В свою очередь, искусство Эйслера получило широкий резонанс в Стране Советов. Особенно горячо был принят его "Коминтерн". 
> "Заводы, вставайте! Шеренги смыкайте!" - этим призывом начинается песня "Коминтерн", переведенная Ильей Френкелем, которую запел весь советский народ. С непостижимой быстротой мелодия распространилась по нашей стране. Особенно полюбилась она комсомольцам - строителям новых заводов, шахт, железных дорог. Им была близка непреклонная энергия, мужество и драматически-напряженная поступь этого могучего марша. Мелодия "Коминтерна" вошла в сознание советских людей как своеобразный музыкальный символ эпохи первых пятилеток. 
> Посещая Советский Союз в 1930, 1931 и 1932 годах, Эйслер мог слышать свою песню на каждом шагу - в рабочем клубе, на молодежном собрании, по радио, в исполнении самодеятельных и профессиональных певцов и коллективов.

----------


## FL

Title: An anthem of the Communist International - History of creation of the song.
Description: "I. Frenkel (author of the russian text version) tells history of the song." 
Название: Гимн Коминтерна - История создания песни - 06:14 
Описание: "Рассказывает Илья Львович Френкель."
Оцифровка из звукового журнала "Кругозор" N 9, 1979 год
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер Слова: Илья Френкель 1930г. Исполнение: 1979г.   
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=istoriy1 
In his story I. Frenkel mentions of TALE OF THE MILITARY SECRET by Arkady Gaidar (1) and Notes from the Gallows (Report With a Noose Round my Neck) by Julius Fuchik (2). 
1) TALE OF THE MILITARY SECRET by Arkady Gaidar http://www.sovlit.com/militarysecret/vo ... ina08.html  

> — Отчего, Мальчиш, проклятый Кибальчиш, и в моём Высоком Буржуинстве, и в другом—Равнинном Королевстве, и в третьем — Снежном Царстве, и в четвёртом—Знойном Государстве в тот же день, в раннюю весну, и в тот же день, в позднюю осень, на разных языках, но те же песни поют, в разных руках, но те же знамена несут, те же речи говорят, то же думают и то же делают? 
>  Вы спросите, буржуины: 
> — Нет ли, Мальчиш, у Красной Армии военного секрета? И пусть он расскажет секрет. 
> — Нет ли у наших рабочих чужой помощи? И пусть он расскажет, откуда помощь. 
> — Нет ли, Мальчиш, тайного хода из вашей страны во все другие страны, по которому как у вас кликнут, так у нас откликаются, как у вас запоют, так у нас подхватывают, что у вас скажут, над тем у нас задумаются?

 viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6738&p=74396#p74396  

> TALE OF THE MILITARY SECRET 
> by Arkady Gaidar 
> (1935)  
> "Why, you damned boy Kibalchish, in my Grand Bourgeois Land, in the Kingdom of the Plains, in the Snowy Tsardom, in the Hot Arid State, on the same day in early spring, on the same day in late autumn, in different langauages do they sing the same songs, in different hands carry the same banners, give the same speeches, think the same and act the same?"  
> "Ask him, bourgeois:  
> "'Boy, does the Red Army have some military secret?' And let him tell you that secret.  
> "'Are our workers receiving foreign help?' And let him tell you from where that help is coming.  
> "'Boy, is there some secret way from your country into all other countries, a way by which, when you call, among us they respond, when you begin singing, among us they take up the song, when you speak, among us they have the same thoughts?'"

 2) "Reports Written Under the Noose", written by Czech journalist Julius Fucik, who had been executed by the Nazis.  
First, Fučík was detained in Pankrác Prison in Prague where he was also interrogated and tortured. In this time arose Fučík's Notes from the Gallows (Czech: Reportáž psaná na oprátce, literally Reports Written Under the Noose), which was written on pieces of cigarette paper and smuggled out by sympathetic prison warders named Kolínský and Hora. The book describes events in the prison since Fučík's arrest and is filled with hope for a better, Communist future.   http://newoldbooks.narod.ru/fucik/repor ... intermezzo  

> Юлиус Фучик "РЕПОРТАЖ С ПЕТЛЕЙ НА ШЕЕ"
> МАЙСКОЕ ИНТЕРМЕЦЦО 1943 ГОДА
> "
> Мы снова в камере. Девять часов. Сейчас часы на кремлевской башне бьют десять и на Красной площади начинается парад. Папаша, мы идем вместе с ними. Там сейчас поют "Интернационал", он раздается во всем мире, пусть зазвучит он и в нашей камере. Мы поем. Одна революционная песня следует за другой, мы не хотим быть одинокими, да мы и не одиноки, мы вместе с теми, кто сейчас свободно поет на воле, с теми, кто ведет бой, как и мы... 
> Товарищи в тюрьмах,
> В застенках холодных,
> Вы с нами, вы с нами,
> Хоть нет вас в колоннах...   
> Да, мы с вами. 
> ...

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *Испанская версия "Гимна Коминтерна".*
Название: La Cominter - Испанский - 02:15 
Описание: "Наш лозунг - Всемирный Советский Союз!" на испанском
Испанская версия гимна Коммунистического Интернационала
Музыка: Г.Эйслер Слова: Texto en Español: Salvador Chardi 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=sp_ecci 
La Cominter - Испанский
Музыка: Г.Эйслер Слова: Texto en Español: Salvador Chardi 
Legión proletaria, legión campesina,
en filas compactas marchemos al frente.
Al hombro el fusil, y con ojo avizor.
Disponte a batir con enérgico ardor
al capitalismo, que es nuestro opresor. 
Del paria que sufre prisión o destierro
está con nosotros su gesto rebelde.
Sin miedo al terror del fascismo cruel,
lucharemos unidos en haz contra él
y al mundo del fraude podremos vencer. 
En filas de acero, llevemos delante
la roja bandera del Soviet triunfante.
Nuestro frente rojo siempre ha de volver,
del duro camino que ha de recorrer,
siguiendo la linea de la Cominter. 
La luz leninista alumbra el camino.
De frente, al asalto del capitalismo.
Dos clases están a la lucha final.
La consigna nuestra: el Soviet mundial.
¡En pie, proletarios, con temple a luchar! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *Французская версия "Гимна Коминтерна".*
Название: L’appel du Komintern - французский
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер 1929г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10012 
L’appel du Komintern - французский
Музыка: Г.Эйслер 
Quittez les machines, 
Dehors, prolétaires, 
Marchez et marchez, 
Formez-vous pour la lutte 
Drapeau déployé 
Et les armes chargées 
Au pas cadencé. 
Pour l’assaut, avancez, 
Il faut gagner le monde, 
Prolétaires, debout.  
Le sang de nos frères 
Réclame vengeance, 
Plus rien n’arrêtera 
La colère des masses, 
A Londres, à Paris, 
Budapest et Berlin, 
Prenez le pouvoir, 
Bataillons ouvriers, 
Prenez votre revanche, 
Bataillons ouvriers.  
Les meilleurs des nôtres 
Son morts dans la lutte 
Frappés, assommés, 
Enchaînés dans les bagnes. 
Nous ne craignons pas 
Les tortures et la mort, 
En avant, prolétaires, 
Soyons prêts, soyons forts, 
En avant, prolétaires, 
Soyons prêts, soyons forts. 
Le seul léninisme
Nous montre la route,
Et nous mettrons
Le capital en déroute.
Deux classes﻿ saffrontent
Dans un choc final,
Notre mot dordre est:
Pour un Soviet Mondial!
Union Soviétique, Soviet Mondial!   *Английская версия "Гимна Коминтерна".*
Примечание: Запись в mp3 отсутствует.
Текст цитируется по песеннику "Canciones de las Brigadas Internacionales", изданному Эрнстом Бушем в Испании в 1938 году (см. фото ниже). 
Comintern - английский
Музыка: Г.Эйслер  
Rise up, fields and workshops, come out, workers, farmers!
To battle march onward, march on, world stormers!
Eyes sharp on your guns, red banner unfurled,
/: Advance, proletarians, to conquer the world! :/ 
O you who are missing, o comrades in dungeons,
You're with us, you're with us, this day of our vengeance!
No fascist can daunt us, no terror can halt
/: All lands will take flame with the fire of revolt! :/ 
The Comintern calls you: Raise high Soviet banner!
In steeled ranks to battle! Raise Sickle and Hammer!
Our answer: Red legions we rise in our might!
/: Our answer: Red shock troops, we lunge to the fight! :/ 
From Russia victorious, the workers October
Comes storming reaction's regime the world over.
We're coming with Lenin for Bolshevik work
/: From London, Havana, Berlin and New York. :/ 
Repeat first verse  
Фото. Страницы из песенника "Canciones de las Brigadas Internacionales", изданного Эрнстом Бушем в Испании в 1938 году. 
Фото. Страницы из песенника "Canciones de las Brigadas Internacionales", изданного Эрнстом Бушем в Испании в 1938 году.  
Фото: Агитация КПГ за московское радио, 1932 г.
Надпись: "Свободную дорогу красному радиовещанию! Слушай Москву..."  
Берлин, 1 мая 1928 г. Всегерманский слет Союза красных фронтовиков (Рот-Фронт).  
Берлин, 1 мая 1928 г. Всегерманский слет Союза красных фронтовиков (Рот-Фронт).

----------


## FL

*1. Запись 1942 года.*
Название: Песня мщения
Описание: "...Железной пятой затоптаны поля, в огне дымятся твой дом и двор, всё то, что могла уродить земля, уносит безжалостный вор..."
Название говорит само за себя. Песня-набат.
Музыка: Матвей Блантер Слова: Виктор Винников Исполняет: Владимир Бунчиков Исполнение 1942г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10710 
Песня мщения
Музыка: Матвей Блантер Слова: Виктор Винников 
Вставайте, друзья! Вперёд, бесстрашно в бой!
Земля кругом залита огнём,
Бандит озверелый творит разбой,
Всех грабя и ночью, и днём.
Он хочет отнять сокровища твои -
Свободу, землю, и честь, и кров,
Он жаждет весь мир потопить в крови
И стать властелином рабов. 
Припев:
К оружью зовёт священная месть!
За волю! За счастье! За честь!
Ты слышишь, идущий на бой:
Все народы с тобой!
За позор и за кровь отомсти!
Злых собак фашистских бей
И прах развей!
Всем народам ты мир возврати! 
Железной пятой затоптаны поля,
В огне дымятся твой дом и двор,
Всё то, что могла уродить земля,
Уносит безжалостный вор.
По рекам из слёз, дорогам из костей
Крадётся зверь, занеся топор,
Он рубит на части твоих детей,
Жену отдаёт на позор. 
Припев. 
Вставайте, друзья, на бой за честь свою,
Навек расправьтесь за всё с врагом!
Нам лучше погибель найти в бою,
Чем жить у фашиста рабом!
Бесстрашно иди на бешенного пса,
Коли его и руби, и рви!
Пускай за злодейства свои он сам
В своей захлебнётся крови! 
Припев. 
1941-1942  *2. Эта же песня на немецком языке, адаптированная для целей пропаганды среди вражеских войск.*
(в интернете есть вариант ее датировки - 1941 г.).
Название: Alle Waffen gegen Hitler Всё оружие против Гитлера - немецкий - 01:59 
Описание: Шедевр пропаганды, песня предрекает немцам скорую смерть на берегах Волги и призывает их подняться с оружием в руках против кровавого режима. Запись 1960-х гг.
Музыка: Матвей Блантер Слова: Виктор Винников (немецкий текст Erich Winter)* Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=allewaff 
* Инф. отсюда http://www.discogs.com/Ernst-Busch-Auro ... se/1655610 
Alle Waffen gegen Hitler Всё оружие против Гитлера - немецкий
Музыка: Матвей Блантер Слова: Виктор Винников (немецкий текст Erich Winter)  
Es dröhnt durch die Welt, 
ihr herrisches Geschrei. 
Auf ihren Spuren ist Brand und Tod. 
Es folgt ihren Horden die Sklaverei, 
und Galgen, Vernichtung und Tod.  
Mit Trug und Betrug, 
mit Meuchelmord und Blut, 
entehrten sie Deutschland vor aller Welt. 
Sie raubten und plünderten Hab und Gut, 
und jagten Millionen ins Feld.  
Refrain: 
Ihr Völker der Welt, 
die Waffen zur Hand, 
zerschlagt die faschistische Brut. 
ihr deutschen Soldaten befreit 
euer Land, brecht die feurige Wut, 
das vergossen der Blut.  
Schlagt die Hunde tot die euch in diesem Krieg gehetzt 
und die Völker sind glücklich und frei.  
Dreh um das Gewehr 
betrogener Soldat. 
Verbrecher regieren im deutschem Land. 
Dem Führern zu folgen ist Hochverrat, 
und sinnlos der Tod am Wolgastrand.  
Komm rüber wenn du, 
kein Arbeiterfeind. 
Es ist kein Verrat, wenn mit Wille und Tat, 
für ein freies Deutschland, das Volk sich eint, 
und Schluss macht mit dem Hitlerstaat!  
Refrain: 
Ihr Völker der Welt, 
die Waffen zur Hand, 
zerschlagt die faschistische Brut. 
ihr deutschen Soldaten befreit 
euer Land, brecht die feurige Wut, 
das vergossen der Blut.  
Schlagt die Hunde tot die euch in diesem Krieg gehetzt 
und die Völker sind glücklich und frei.   
Перевод:   
Всё оружие против Гитлера  
Гремит по миру 
их повелительный крик. 
По их следам пожары и смерть. 
За их полчищами следуют рабство, 
виселицы, истребление и смерть.  
Обманом и мошенничеством, 
злодейскими убийствами и кровью 
позорят они Германию перед всем миром. 
Они грабят и опустошают всё, 
и гонят миллионы в поле.  
Припев: 
Народы мира, 
оружие в руки, 
разбейте фашистский выводок. 
Немецкие солдаты, освободите 
свою страну, сломайте пылающее бешенство, 
которое льет кровь.  
Забейте до смерти собак, которые вас в эту войну втравили, 
и народы будут счастливы и свободны.  
Поворачивай винтовку, 
обманутый солдат. 
Преступники правят в Германии. 
За фюрерами следовать - государственная измена 
и бессмысленная смерть на берегу Волги.  
Переходи на эту сторону, 
если ты не враг рабочих. 
Это не измена, если волей и делом, 
за свободную Германию, народ объединится, 
и положит конец гитлеровскому государству!  
Припев: 
Народы мира, 
оружие в руки, 
разбейте фашистский выводок. 
Немецкие солдаты, освободите 
свою страну, сломайте пылающее бешенство, 
которое льет кровь.  
Забейте до смерти собак, которые вас в эту войну втравили, 
и народы будут счастливы и свободны. 
1941-1942  
Еще одна песня Винникова 1941 года - "Смерть врагам": 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Title: Death to enemies - 02:18  
Description: We will fight like lions for our Motherland
Singer: V. Zakharov Performance: 1941. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download.php?fname=smert 
Название: Смерть врагам - 02:18  
Описание: "...нас ведёт за собой знамя самой Священной войны..."
Хорошая, грозная песня начала Войны.
Музыка: А. Цфасман Слова: В. Винников 1941г. Исполняет: Владимир Захаров Исполнение: 1941г.  
Смерть врагам
Музыка: А. Цфасман Слова: В. Винников 
В бой, товарищи, в бой! 
Нас ведёт за собой 
Знамя самой священной войны. 
За Отчизну свою 
На удар мы в бою 
Отвечаем ударом стальным!  
Припев: 
Наш закон прост и прям - 
Смерть врагам! Смерть врагам! 
Путь один лишь - вперёд - знает вольный народ. 
Смерть врагам! Смерть врагам!  
Много-много веков 
Всяких били врагов 
Бонапарта мы били дубьём. 
А теперь боевой 
Грозной силой стальной 
Мы фашистов навеки сметём!  
Припев.  
За знамёна Москвы 
Будем драться как львы, 
Чтоб Отчизна росла и цвела! 
Ради наших детей, 
Ради жён, матерей 
Мы врага уничтожим дотла!  
Припев.  
1941

----------


## FL

Title: On the lands of our happy Motherland - 02:50  
Description: "Stalin is our glory, Stalin is a flight of our youth..."
Official name: "Song about Stalin".
A good song about "Father of the nations".
Music: M.Blanter Lyrics: A.Surkov 1938г. Singer: V.Kandelaki. Performance: 1938. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... me=stalin1 
Название: Песня о Сталине (На просторах родины чудесной) - 02:50  
Описание: "Сталин - наша слава боевая, Сталин - нашей юности полет..."
Песня отличается редким славословием в адрес "Отца народов".
Музыка: М. Блантер Слова: А. Сурков 1938г. Исполняет: Владимир Канделаки. Исполнение 1938г.  
Песня о Сталине (На просторах родины чудесной)
Музыка: М. Блантер Слова: А. Сурков 
На просторах Родины чудесной 
Закаляясь в битвах и труде, 
Мы сложили радостную песню 
о великом Друге и Вожде.  
Припев: 
Сталин - наша слава боевая! 
Сталин - нашей юности полет! 
С песнями, борясь и побеждая, 
Наш народ за Сталиным идет!  
Солнечным и самым светлым краем 
Стала вся Советская земля. 
Сталинским обильным урожаем 
Ширятся колхозные поля.  
Припев. 
Нам даны сверкающие крылья, 
Смелость нам великая дана. 
Песнями любви и изобилья 
Славится Советская Страна. 
1938
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Title: Stalin, Freund, Genosse - German - 03:06  
Description: German version of the Soviet song about Stalin.
Music: M.Blanter Lyrics: Alexander Ott 1938 Singer: Ernst Busch and chorus Performance: 1949. 
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... me=stalin9 
Название: Stalin Freund Genosse - Немецкий - 03:06  
Описание: Немецкий вариант советской песни "На просторах Родины чудесной".
Музыка: М. Блантер Слова: Alexander Ott 1938г. Исполнение 1949г.  
Stalin, Freund, Genosse
Text: A. Surkow; Musik: Matwey Blanter 
In den weiten, wunderschönen Landen,
Aus der freien Arbeit froh, beschwingt,-
Ist der Freiheit hellstes Lied erstanden,
Das vom großen Freund der Menschheit singt: 
Stalin führte uns zu Glück und Frieden -
Unbeirrbar wie der Sonne Flug.
Langes Leben sei dir noch beschieden,
Stalin, Freund, Genosse, treu und klug! 
Heimatland der Freiheit hier auf Erden
Wurdest du , geliebtes Sowjetland.
Immer reicher unsre Ernten werden,
Wohlstand spendet jede fleiß'ge Hand. 
Stalin führte uns zu Glück und Frieden - ... 
Schöner als der klare Lenzesmorgen
Leuchtet unsrer Jugend Maienzeit.
Stalin lächelt  - lebt doch ohne Sorgen
Unsre Kinderschar in Lust und Freud. 
Stalin führte uns zu Glück und Frieden - ... 
Alle Wüsten werden wir bezwingen,
Alle Not der Welt durch eigne Kraft!
Und die allerschönsten Lieder klingen,
Wo der Mensch auf freier Erde schafft! 
Stalin führte uns zu Glück und Frieden - ... 
Text: A. Surkow (Deutsch von Alexander Ott)
Musik: Matwey Blanter

----------


## FL

Приведенная выше песня - это классика жанра. А вот самая необычная песня о Сталине. 
Название: Он - 04:34  
Описание: "Чуть седой, как серебряный тополь он стоит принимая парад. Сколько стоил ему Севастополь? Сколько стоил ему Сталинград? "
Безусловно одна из лучших песен о Сталине. Существует множество перепевок, а это - оригинал.
Музыка: А.Вертинский Слова: А.Вертинский 1945 г. Исполняет: А.Вертинский. Исполнение: 1945 г.  
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=vertinsk 
Он
Музыка: А.Вертинский Слова: А.Вертинский 
Чуть седой, как серебряный тополь,
Он стоит, принимая парад.
Сколько стоил ему Севастополь?
Сколько стоил ему Сталинград? 
И в слепые морозные ночи,
Когда фронт заметала пурга,
Его ясные, яркие очи
До конца разглядели врага. 
В эти черные тяжкие годы
Вся надежда была на него.
Из какой сверхмогучей породы
Создавала природа его? 
Побеждая в военной науке,
Вражьей кровью окрасив снега,
Он в народа могучие руки
Обнаглевшего принял врага. 
И когда подходили вандалы
К нашей древней столице отцов,
Где нашел он таких генералов
И таких легендарных бойцов? 
Он взрастил их. Над их воспитаньем
Много думал он ночи и дни.
О, к каким грозовым испытаньям
Подготовлены были они! 
И в боях за Отчизну суровых
Шли бесстрашно на смерть за него,
За его справедливое слово,
За великую правду его. 
Как высоко вознес он державу,
Мощь советских народов-друзей,
И какую всемирную славу
Создал он для Отчизны своей! 
Тот же взгляд, те же речи простые.
Так же скупы и мудры слова,
Над военною картой России
Поседела его голова. 
1945
-----------------------------------------------------------------
P.S.
Оказывается, Вертинский пел не только в салонном стиле. 
Песня 1944 года с очень интересным текстом. 
Название: Юность мира - 02:46  
Описание: "Там, где трупы германских дивизий легли, там, на пажитях нашей земли, вновь решаются судьбы на много веков всех народов и материков".
Очень интересная песня.
Музыка: А.Вертинский Слова: П.Антокольский 1944 г. Исполняет: А.Вертинский 1944 г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=yunostmi 
Юность мира
Музыка: А.Вертинский Слова: П.Антокольский 
Юность мира! В траншеях, на вахтах морей, 
За колючками концлагерей, 
В партизанских отрядах, в дремучих лесах, 
У костров, на ветру, на часах...  
Где бы ты ни была, отзовись, прокричи 
Свой пароль в европейской ночи! 
Есть один только враг у тебя на Земле - 
Тот, что душит Европу в петле.  
Что сметает народы, бомбит города, 
Враг святого людского труда. 
Полыхают фронты, государства горят 
Три погибельных года подряд.  
Там, где трупы германских дивизий легли, 
Там, на пажитях нашей земли, 
Вновь решаются судьбы на много веков 
Всех народов и материков.  
Судьбы школ, судьбы книг, непрочтенных тобой,
Поколенье, идущее в бой. 
Судьбы формул ненайденных, судьбы планет, 
Для которых имен еще нет.  
Юность мира, мы дышим с тобой заодно, 
Нам великое право дано - 
Рассказать на короткой и длинной волне 
Слово правды об этой войне.  
Отзовись, отзовись, если хочешь помочь, 
Сквозь глухую фашистскую ночь! 
Сквозь ночной ураганный огонь батарей, 
Отзовись, ради всех матерей!  
Ради Родины, ради ее торжества, 
Ради жизни, что будет жива, 
И воспрянет, и грянет в открытую высь: 
Отзовись! Отзовись! Отзовись!  
1944

----------


## FL

Title: Funeral march (In prison tormented to death) - 05:27 
Description: Old Russian revolutionary song.
Lyrics: G. Machtet 1876. Music: russian folk song. Perfomance: 1939.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=zamuchen 
Название: Замучен тяжелой неволей - 05:27  
Описание: "В борьбе за рабочее дело ты голову честно сложил..."
Известнейшая революционная песня.
Музыка: обр. Л. Шульгина Слова: Г. Мачтет 1876г. Исполняет: Гос. хор СССР п/у Н. Данилина Исполнение: 1939 г.  
Замучен тяжелой неволей
Музыка: обр. Л. Шульгина Слова: Г. Мачтет  
Замучен тяжелой неволей, 
Ты славною смертью почил... 
В борьбе за рабочее дело 
Ты голову честно сложил... 2 раза  
Служил ты недолго, но честно 
Для блага родимой земли... 
И мы, твои братья по делу, 
Тебя на кладбище снесли. 2 раза  
Наш враг над тобой не глумился... 
Кругом тебя были свои... 
Мы сами, родимый, закрыли 
Орлиные очи твои. 2 раза  
Не горе нам душу давило, 
Не слезы блистали в очах, 
Когда мы, прощаясь с тобою, 
Землей засыпали твой прах. 2 раза  
Нет, злоба нас только душила! 
Мы к битве с врагами рвались 
И мстить за тебя беспощадно 
Над прахом твоим поклялись! 2 раза 
С тобою одна нам дорога; 
Как ты, мы по тюрьмам сгнием. 
Как ты, для рабочего дела 
Мы головы наши снесем. 2 раза  
Как ты, мы, быть может, послужим 
Лишь почвой для новых людей, 
Лишь грозным пророчеством новых, 
Грядущих и доблестных дней. 2 раза 
Но знаем, как знал ты, родимый, 
Что скоро из наших костей 
Подымется мститель суровый 
И будет он нас посильней! 2 раза  
1876 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Title: Im Kerker zu Tode gemartert - 05:27 
Lyrics: Ernst Busch Music: russian folk song. Singer: Ernst Busch. Perfomance: 1967.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=imkerker  
Im Kerker zu Tode gemartert
Deutscher Text: Ernst Busch 
Im Kerker zu Tode gemartert
Vom Feinde in ohnmächt'ger Wut.
Im Kampf für das Volk und die Freiheit
Gabst du dein Leben, dein Blut 
Dein Leben war Sorge und Kummer.
Das Heimatland liebtest du treu.
Sie konnten den Geist dir nicht brechen,
Sie brachen das Herz dir entzwei. 
Es fiel keine Träne der Trauer,
Als wir dich senkten hinab.
Wir standen, geballt unsre Fäuste,
Als deine Rächer am Grab. 
Wir glauben so fest, wie du glaubtest,
Daß uns einst die Zukunft gehört.
Wir wissen, daß morgen die Freiheit
Die Kerkermauern zerstört.  
Deutscher Text: Ernst Busch
Musik: russ. Volkslied

----------


## FL

Title: The Sacred War - 03:02 
Description: "Arise, great country! Arise to deadly fight!"
This song appeared when Hitler attacked the USSR in 1941 and became a symbol of the Great Patriotic War (WWII)
Music: A. Alexandrov Lyrics: V.Lebedev-Koumach 1941.
Track recorded in Russian with translation in German by Ernst Busch.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=derheili  
Название: Священная война Der heilige Krieg - Немецкий - 03:02  
Описание: "Вставай, страна огромная, вставай на смертный бой!"
Интересная запись - фоном идет исполнение КАППСА, а Эрнст Буш переводит.
Музыка: А.Александров Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 1967.  
Священная война
Музыка: А. Александров Слова: В.Лебедев-Кумач  
Вставай, страна огромная, 
Вставай на смертный бой 
С фашистской силой тёмною, 
С проклятою ордой.  
Припев:  
Пусть ярость благородная 
Вскипает, как волна, — 
Идёт война народная, 
Священная война!  
Припев.  
Дадим отпор душителям 
Всех пламенных идей, 
Насильникам, грабителям, 
Мучителям людей!  
Припев.  
Не смеют крылья чёрные 
Над Родиной летать, 
Поля её просторные 
Не смеет враг топтать!  
Припев.  
Гнилой фашистской нечисти 
Загоним пулю в лоб, 
Отребью человечества 
Сколотим крепкий гроб!  
Припев. 
1941 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
DER HEILIGE KRIEG 
Steh auf, steh auf, du Riesenland!
Heraus zur großen Schlacht!
Den Nazihorden Widerstand!
Tod der Faschistenmacht! 
Es breche über sie der Zorn
wie finstre Flut herein.
Das soll der Krieg des Volkes,
Der Krieg der Menschheit sein. 
Den Würgern bieten wir die Stirn,
Den Mördern der Ideen.
Die Peiniger und Plünderer,
Sie müssen untergehn. 
Es breche über sie ... 
Die schwarze Schwinge schatte nicht mehr
Uns überm Heimatland.
Und nicht zertrete mehr der Feind
Uns Feld und Flur und Strand. 
Es breche über sie ... 
Wir sorgen dafür, dass der Brut
Die letzte Stunde schlägt.
Den Henkern ein- für allemal
Das Handwerk jetzt gelegt! 
Es breche über sie ... 
1941 
Text: Wassili Lebedew-Kumatsch
Deutsche Fassung: Stephan Hermlin
Musik: Alexander Alexandrow   

> «Свяще́нная война́» — патриотическая песня периода Великой Отечественной войны, ставшая своеобразным гимном защиты Отечества. Известна также по первой строчке: «Вставай, страна огромная!» 
> 24 июня 1941 г. одновременно в газетах «Известия» и «Красная Звезда» были опубликованы стихи поэта В. И. Лебедева-Кумача «Священная война». Сразу же после публикации композитор А. В. Александров написал к ним музыку, и уже 26 июня 1941 г. на Белорусском вокзале одна из не выехавших ещё на фронт групп Краснознамённого ансамбля красноармейской песни и пляски СССР впервые исполнила эту песню. 
> Однако, вплоть до 15 октября 1941 года «Священная война» широко не исполнялась, так как считалось, что она имеет чрезмерно трагичное звучание: в ней пелось не о скорой победе «малой кровью», а о тяжёлой смертной битве. И только с 15 октября 1941 года, когда фашисты захватили уже Калугу, Ржев и Калинин, «Священная война» стала ежедневно звучать по всесоюзному радио — каждое утро после боя кремлёвских курантов. 
> Песня приобрела массовую популярность на фронтах Великой Отечественной войны и поддерживала высокий боевой дух в войсках, особенно в тяжёлых оборонительных боях.

----------


## Wowik

> Deutsche Fassung: Ernst Busch

 Круто! Да он еще и поэт.

----------


## FL

> Originally Posted by FL  Deutsche Fassung: Ernst Busch   Круто! Да он еще и поэт.

 Да. Когда поэта под руками не было или самому хотелось - сам стихи писал.
Когда композитора под руками не было - сам мелодию писал. 
Вот, например: 
Название: Abschied von der Front Прощание с фронтом Прощание интербригад 
Описание: "Мы идем назад, в другой мир, как партизаны, не как ветераны."
Песня посвящена бойцам интербригад, покидающим Испанию после расформирования интербригад в октябре 1938 г. Интербригады просуществовали два года: с октября 1936 по октябрь 1938 г.
Музыка: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)  
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9316 
Abschied von der Front (Abschied der Internationalen Brigaden)
Text: Erich Weinert; Musik: Ernst Busch 
Wie schön der Tag, als wir mit hartem Schritt,
ein Aufgebot aus vielen Vaterländern,
in hundert Sprachen sangen durch Madrid,
von Blumen überwogt und bunten Bändern;
da klang Madrid, und ganz Madrid zog mit. 
Zwei heiße Jahre Sieg und Widerstand!
Wir gingen treu mit euch durch Blut und Flammen.
Das bleibt in allen Herzen eingebrannt.
Mit unsren Leibern hielten wir das Land.
So lebten wir, so starben wir zusammen. 
In dieser letzten Stunde laßt uns nun
von den gefallnen Brüdern Abschied nehmen,
die überall in Spaniens Erde ruhn!
Das ist kein Klagelied, wenn wir uns grämen.
Wir brauchen uns der Tränen nicht zu schämen. 
Wir gehn zurück in eine andre Welt,
als Partisanen, nicht als Veteranen.
Wir bleiben weiter unter unsren Fahnen.
Und wo der Feind sich auch entgegenstellt:
Der Kampf geht weiter bis die Festung fällt!  
Перевод: 
Прощание с фронтом (Прощание интербригад).
Текст: Эрих Вайнерт; музыка: Эрнст Буш 
Как прекрасен день, когда мы, твердо шагая,
Единым отрядом из многих Отечеств,
на ста языках пели по всему Мадриду,
полному цветов и пестрых лент;
там звенел Мадрид, и весь Мадрид шел вместе. 
Два горячих года побед и сопротивления!
Мы шли верно с вами кровью и огнями.
Это остается выжженным во всех сердцах.
Нашими телами мы удерживали страну.
Так мы жили, так мы вместе умирали. 
В этот последний час мы
прощаемся с павшими братьями,
всюду в земле Испании лежащими!
Это не плач, если мы печалимся.
Мы не должны стыдиться слез. 
Мы идем назад, в другой мир,
как партизаны, не как ветераны.
Мы остаемся дальше под нашими знаменами.
И враг также противостоит:
Борьба продолжается до разгрома врага! 
1938 
Прощальный парад интербригад в Барселоне.
Октябрь 1938 г.  http://rusarchives.ru/evants/exhibition ... /204.shtml   

> Еще до окончательного поражения республиканской Испании под давлением извне Республиканским правительством было принято решение о роспуске интернациональных бригад. В начале октября 1938 года интербригадовцы начали растянувшийся на долгие месяцы печальный уход из Испании. Они оставляли страну, за свободу и счастье которой пролили столько крови, отдали столько жизней. Чувства и мысли добровольцев, покидавших Испанию, нашли прекрасное выражение в песне "Прощание с фронтом", слова которой написал Эрих Вайнерт, а музыку Эрнст Буш. 
> Тысячи и тысячи бойцов интернациональных бригад были эвакуированы в Каталонию, где они дожидались решения своей дальнейшей судьбы. 
> В своем дневнике Эрих Вайнерт записал: 
> "Барселона, 29 октября 1938 года 
> Вчера состоялось торжественное прощание с интернациональной бригадой. Это был первый холодный день. Резкий ветер дул над бульварами Барселоны, над Диагональю и Пасео де Гарсиа. С полудня весь город на ногах. Все, кто не обязан оставаться в конторах и на предприятиях, высыпали на Пасео де Гарсиа. Мужчины в поношенных пиджаках, рабочие, работницы, в руках у них цветы: хризантемы, розы, лилии... Над городом на высоте нескольких сотен метров показывается группа самолетов. Раздаются громкие радостные крики: "Nuestros, nuestros!" ("Наши, наши!"). За эскадрой тянется длинный шлейф. Когда он спускается на площадь, кажется, что с облаков сыпется серебряная пыль: тысячи и тысячи листовок трепещут над толпой. Это прощальный привет республиканской авиации интернациональным бригадам: 
> "Nunca olvidaremos vuestra solidaridad, queridos hermanos!" ("Мы никогда не забудем вашу солидарность, дорогие братья!") 
> ...В три часа гремит залп. Парад начался. Последний парад интернациональных бригад... Бригады проходят молча мимо трибун, они маршируют в своих простреленных и изношенных мундирах, серых, как серы земли на Эбро, в Арагоне, Андалусии, под Мадридом, на которых два года они спали, бодрствовали, сражались и истекали кровью. Солдаты смотрят прямо перед собой. И те, кто смотрят им в лица, плачут. Многие не могут сдержать слез..." 
> Только в середине января было получено извещение о решении французкого правительства допустить на свою территорию разоруженные части интернациональных бригад с тем, чтобы интернировать их в специально построенных концентрационных лагерях. 
> Г.Шнеерсон, "Эрнст Буш и его время", М., 1971

----------


## Wowik

> Да. Когда поэта под руками не было или самому хотелось - сам стихи писал.

 Не знал.  :: 
У меня папашка его любит. Он в школе немецкий учил, поэтому даже понимал что там Буш поет и даже подпевать может. С детства помню напевал что-то маршевое с "Айн, цвай".

----------


## FL

Самая известная песня на стихи Эрнста Буша, очень в свое время популярная в обеих Германиях.
Здесь он очень прикольно поет. 
Название: Ami - Go Home! 
Описание: "Go home, ami, ami, go home..."
Эрнст Буш призывает американцев убраться из Европы и перестать грозить всем войной. Как всегда великолепно!
Музыка:  "God Save Ireland" (George F. Root; arr. Hanns Eisler)  Слова: Ernst Busch 1952 г. Исполняет: Ernst Busch Исполнение: 1952 г.  
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9046 
Ami - Go Home! 
Was ist unser Leben wert,
Wenn allein regiert das Schwert
Und die ganze Welt zerfällt in toten Sand?
Aber das wird nicht geschehn,
Denn wir wolln nicht untergehn.
Und so rufen wir durch unser deutsches Land: 
Go home, Ami! Ami, go home!
Spalte für den Frieden dein Atom.
Sag: Good bye dem Vater Rhein.
Rühr' nicht an sein Töchterlein –
Lorelei – solang du singst,
Wird Deutschland sein! 
Clay und Cloy aus USA
Sind für die Etappe da.
„Solln die „german boys“ verrecken in dem Sand“.
Noch sind hier die Waffen kalt.
Doch der Friede wird nicht alt,
Hält nicht jeder schützend über ihn die Hand! 
Go home, Ami! Ami, go home ... 
Ami, lern die Melodei
Von der Jungfrau Lorelei,
Die dort oben sitzt und kämmt ihr goldnes Haar.
Wer den Kamm ihr bricht entzwei,
Bricht sich selbst das G'nick dabei.
Uralt ist das Märchen, traurig, aber wahr! 
Go home, Ami! Ami, go home!
Laß in Ruh den deutschen Strom!
Denn für deinen „Way of Life“
Kriegst du uns ja doch nicht reif.
Gruß von Lorchen: „Bon plaisir“
Der Kamm bleibt hier! 
Ami, hör auf guten Rat:
Bleib auf deinem Länggengrad,
Denn dein Marshall bringt uns zuviel Kriegsgefahr.
Auch der Frieden fordert Kampf.
Setz' die Kessel unter Dampf.
Anker hoch! Das Schiff ahoi! Der Kurs ist klar! 
Go home, Ami! Ami, go home!
Spalte für den Frieden dein Atom.
Sag: Good bye dem Vater Rhein.
Rühr' nicht an sein Töchterlein –
Lorelei – solang du singst,
Wird Deutschland sein! 
1952 
Text: Ernst Busch
Musik: "God Save Ireland" (George F. Root; arr. Hanns Eisler)

----------


## FL

Title: Red cavalry song - 02:17 
Description: "If the new wars with machine-gun cloudburst will pour into our peaceful country..." Well-known pre-WWII march of the Budenniy's Cavalry.
Music: Dmitriy & Daniil Pokrass Lyrics: A.Surkov 1936. 
First track: 02:17
Performance - 1937 year. Singer: Арт. ВРК Даниил Демьянов, орк. ГАБТ СССР и хор п.у. Дм. Покрасс.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... ame=18year 
Second track: 02:52 
Post-WWII record (good sound quality). Singer: Red Army Choir (Еще одно классическое исполнение песни).
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=konarme1  
Название: Конармейская   
Описание: "Если в край наш спокойный хлынут новые войны проливным пулеметным дождем, - по дорогам знакомым за любимым наркомом мы коней боевых поведем!.."
Грозная и оптимистическая песня будённовской конницы.
Музыка: Дмитрий и Даниил Покрасс Слова: А. Сурков 
Конармейская
Музыка: Дмитрий и Даниил Покрасс Слова: А. Сурков 
По военной дороге
Шел в борьбе и тревоге
Боевой восемнадцатый год.
Были сборы недолги,
От Кубани и Волги
Мы коней поднимали в поход. 
Среди зноя и пыли
Мы с Буденным ходили
На рысях на большие дела.
По курганам горбатым,
По речным перекатам
Наша громкая слава прошла. 
На Дону и в Замостье
Тлеют белые кости,
Над костями шумят ветерки.
Помнят псы-атаманы,
Помнят польские паны
Конармейские наши клинки. 
Если в край наш спокойный
Хлынут новые войны
Проливным пулеметным дождем, -
По дорогам знакомым
За любимым наркомом
Мы коней боевых поведем! 
1936 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Title: Budjonny Reiterlied (Конармейская) - Немецкий - 02:09 
Description: "Wir vertrieben vom Lande die verruchten Bande, Atamane und polnischen Pans."
Music: Dmitriy & Daniil Pokrass Lyrics: Erich Weinert 1936. Singer: Ernst Busch and "Oktoberklub"*. Perfomance: 1968.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=budjonny 
Und sie nahten sich brausend an die hundertmaltausend,
unsern Sieg zu ersticken in Blut.
Doch wir saßen zu Pferde und es stand unsre Erde
vom Kuban bis zur Wolga in Blut. 
Und wir sprengten geschlossen als Budjonnys Genossen
wie ein Sturm in den feurigen Dampf.
Und wir packten die Zügel, über Täler und Hügel
ging es vorwärts, zum ruhmvollen Kampf. 
Und es bleichen wie Steine die verfluchten Gebeine
unsrer Feinde nach blutigem Tanz.
Wir vertrieben vom Lande die verruchten Bande, 
Atamane und polnischen Pans. 
1936 
* Эрнст Буш был создателем и руководителем восточногерманского ансамбля политической песни"Oktoberklub".

----------


## FL

Brothers Dmitriy & Daniil Pokrass (composers of the song mentioned above) wrote their first famous song about Red Cavalry during the Civil War. The song is "Budjonniy's march".  
Любимая песня моего прадеда, долгое время прослужившего в кавалерии, правда, еще в царской армии. 
Title: Budjonniy's march - 02:17 
Description: Song of the Civil War (created in 1919). First march of the Red Budenniy's Cavalry.
Music: Dmitriy & Daniil Pokrass Lyrics: A.Frenkel 1919. Singer: Red Army Choir.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... e=marshbu3 
Название: Марш Буденного - 02:21  
Описание: "Мы - красная кавалерия, и про нас былинники речистые ведут рассказ..."
Музыка: Братья Покрасс Слова: А. Френкель Исполняет: КАППСА  
Марш Буденного
Музыка: Братья Покрасс Слова: А. Френкель 
Мы - красная кавалерия, 
И про нас 
Былинники речистые 
ведут рассказ 
О том, как в ночи ясные, 
О том, как в дни ненастные 
Мы гордо, 
Мы смело в бой идём.  
Припев:
Веди ж, Будённый, нас смелее в бой! 
Пусть гром гремит, 
Пускай пожар кругом, пожар кругом. 
Мы - беззаветные герои все, 
И вся-то наша жизнь есть борьба!  
Будённый - наш братишка, 
С нами весь народ. 
Приказ: "Голов не вешать 
и глядеть вперёд!" 
Ведь с нами Ворошилов, 
Первый красный офицер, 
Сумеем кровь пролить 
за СССР.  
Припев. 
Высоко в небе ясном 
Вьётся алый стяг, 
Мы мчимся на конях 
Туда, где виден враг. 
И в битве упоительной 
Лавиною стремительной: 
Даёшь Варшаву! Дай Берлин! 
Уж врезались мы в Крым.  
Припев. 
1919   

> Песня писалась в смутные времена, читал не помню чьи воспоминания, и там было написано, как братья Покрасс прилизались к Первой конной. Я не помню, что их подтолкнуло на это, кажется голод, но сочинили они наскоро, исполнили перед Буденным - ему понравилось. Он сказал:"Молодцы! Хе-хе, композиторы, поедете в обозе Первой конной, прокормим!" Вот так и полетела, пожалуй, первая песня о Первой конной армии...

----------


## FL

Интересная пластинка, записанная Эрнстом Бушем в Москве в 1936 г. совместно с Василием Ивановичем Качаловым.   

> В Международном музыкальном бюро еще в 1934 году были получены две песни, написанные рабочим композитором-самоучкой Мануэлем Рамосом "Roja Bandera" ("Красное знамя") и "UHP" ("Союз братьев-пролетариев"). Записанные неумелой рукой, с ошибками в отношении нотной орфографии, песни тем не менее оказались очень яркими по мелодическому материалу. Я принес их Бушу, Вайнерт сделал перевод на немецкий язык, и после несложной обработки для голоса с фортепьяно обе песни в исполнении Буша зазвучали по радио, завоевав широкую популярность у советских слушателей. 
> <...> 
> Артистическое дарование Эрнста Буша встречало самую высокую оценку со стороны крупнейших представителей московского театрального мира. Мне очень ярко запомнился утренник Буша и Вайнерта в Московском Художественном театре для актеров этого театра. Помню с каким искренним восхищением слушали выступление Буша крупнейшие деятели МХАТа - В. Качалов, И. Москвин, М. Тарханов, А. Тарасова, Н. Хмелев. Особенно полюбил Буша В. Качалов. Осенью 1936 года он с большой охотой согласился сделать совместно с Бушем Пластинку, посвященную героической борьбе испанского народа против фашистской агрессии. Материалом для этой записи, выполненной по заданию Грампласттреста, послужили уже упоминавшиеся две песни Мануэля Рамоса "Красное знамя" и "Союз братьев-пролетариев". Василий Иванович Качалов на фоне музыки, в ритме песни, читает русский перевод одной из песен, затем без перерыва выступает Буш, исполняющий песню по-испански: 
> ...Мы идем боевыми рядами. Дело славы нас ждет впереди.
> Солнце Ленина светит над нами, имя Ленина несем мы в груди...
> (Перевод Б. Турганова) 
> На обратной стороне пластинки записана вторая песня - "Красное знамя". Несмотря на техническое несовершенство записи, пластинка, сделанная двумя большими мастерами, представляет огромный художественный и исторический интерес. Вспоминаю ход этой записи, то внимание с которым В. Качалов прислушивался к пению Буша. Как хорошо оба артиста почувствовали друг друга, как по-дружески просто и сердечно обнял Буша Качалов после окончания работы! 
> "Эрнст Буш и его время", Г. Шнеерсон, Москва, 1971.

 
Москва тех лет. 1938 г. Реконструкция Москвы, улица Горького. 
Первая сторона пластинки: 
Title: UPH Союз братьев-пролетариев
Description: "Пролетарии, на баррикады! Во гневе сгорит горизонт! Мы свободы и мира отряды! Вперед, народный фронт!" Union de Hermanos Proletarios (UHP) - Союз испанских рабочих, созданный для борьбы с фашизмом в 1934 г.
Василий Иванович Качалов на фоне музыки, в ритме песни, читает русский перевод песни, затем без перерыва выступает Эрнст Буш, исполняющий песню по-испански. Производство - Грампласттрест.
Музыка: Мануэль Рамос 1934г. Исполняет: Василий Качалов и Эрнст Буш Исполнение 1936г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9435 
Текст, который читает Качалов 
(перевод адаптирован под советского слушателя): 
Мы идем боевыми рядами,
Дело славы нас ждет впереди,
Солнце Ленина светит над нами,
Имя Ленина несем мы в груди. 
Мы взорвем черных тюрем ограды,
Где народ в кандалах изнурен. 
Пролетарии, на баррикады!
Во гневе сгорит горизонт!
Мы - свободы и мира отряды,
Вперед, народный фронт! 
От нагорий до волн океана
Мрачной тенью покрыта страна.
Крепче ружья держи, партизаны,
Наша цель неизменно ясна: 
Нет фашистским убийцам пощады,
Прочь обломки дворянских корон! 
Пролетарии, на баррикады!
Во гневе сгорит горизонт!
Мы - свободы и мира отряды,
Вперед, народный фронт!   

> Uníos Hermanos Proletarios 
> Uníos Hermanos Proletarios (UHP) o Uníos Hijos del Proletariado, es una consigna simbolizada en la alianza obrera suscrita por la Federación Socialista Asturiana, la Unión General de Trabajadores y la Confederación Regional del Trabajo de Asturias, León y Palencia de la CNT, en febrero de 1934. 
> La consigna fue idea de Amador Fernández, destacado dirigente socialista. A esta alianza se sumaron al poco las dos organizaciones trotskistas existentes: el Bloque Obrero y Campesino y la Izquierda Comunista de Manuel Grossi. En septiembre el PCE pidió el ingreso. 
> La consigna fue adoptada por los revolucionarios en la Revolución de Octubre de 1934, buscando representar la unidad de acción del proletariado asturiano y sus diversas tendencias. 
> Más tarde fue una proclama habitual del bando republicano y sus defensores en la Guerra Civil.

 ----------------------------------------------------------------- 
Вторая сторона пластинки: 
Title: Bandera roja Красное знамя
Description: "Красное знамя, гордо рей над нами! Знамя единения, рей зарей весеннею, революционным пламенем побед!..." Революционная испанская песня 1934 г.
Василий Иванович Качалов на фоне музыки, в ритме песни, читает русский перевод песни, затем без перерыва выступает Эрнст Буш, исполняющий песню по-испански. Производство - Грампласттрест.
Музыка: Мануэль Рамос Слова: Galeote 1934г. Исполняет: Василий Качалов и Эрнст Буш Исполнение 1936г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9436 
Текст, который читает Качалов 
(перевод адаптирован под советского слушателя): 
Красное знамя,
Гордо вей над нами!
Красное знамя,
Лей свой яркий свет! 
Знамя единения,
Вей зарей весенней,
Революционным
Пламенем побед! 
Марш, фронт народный,
В бой на край свободный!
В наших рядах 
Не дрогнет ни один. 
Мы к борьбе готовы,
Знамя жизни новой,
Ты даешь нам силу,
С тобой мы победим! 
Вместе с рабочим,
Крестьянин, шагай,
С песней иди на врага! 
Мы от фашистов
Очистим свой дом,
Церкви и замки
На воздух взорвем! 
Смело, товарищ!
Добудем в бою
Счастье свое 
И свободу свою! 
Примечание: католическая церковь поддерживала фашистов. 
Roja Bandera (Bandera Roja; Nuestra Bandera; "Blutrote Fahne")
Text: Galeote ; Musik: M. Ramos 
Bandera roja,
tú eres nuestra guía.
Bandera roja,
tú forjas la unión.
Tú eres la esperanza
de que un nuevo día
saludes triunfante
la revolución. 
Tras ti marchamos
sin miedo a la muerte;
por ti luchamos
sin desfallecer.
Bandera roja,
contigo más fuerte
va marchando el paria
que habrá de vencer. 
Obreros y campesinos, cantad
a nuestro rojo pendón.
Marchemos todos unidos detrás
que la victoria es la unión.
Camaradas proletarios, cantad
que nuestro triunfo se acerca fatal. 
Bandera roja,
tú eres nuestra guía.
Bandera roja,
tú forjas la unión.
Tú eres la esperanza
de que un nuevo día
saludes triunfante
la revolución. 
Перевод: 
Красное знамя,
ты - наш вожак.
Красное знамя,
ты куешь союз.
Ты - надежда,
которой новый день
салютует триумфально
революции. 
Вслед за тобой мы идем
без страха перед смертью;
за тебя мы сражаемся,
не лишаясь сил.
Красное знамя,
с тобой много сильнее
идущая пария,
которая должна победить. 
Рабочие и крестьяне, спойте
про наш красный штандарт.
Давайте идти все вместе за ним,
которого победа - союз.
Пролетарские товарищи, спойте
что наша победа приближается неизбежно. 
Красное знамя,
ты - наш вожак.
Красное знамя,
ты куешь союз.
Ты - надежда,
которой новый день
салютует триумфально
революции. 
1934

----------


## FL

Title: Bandera roja Красное знамя
Description: Революционная испанская песня 1934 г. Другие названия: "Nuestra Bandera", "Blutrote Fahne".
Эту же песню Буш исполняет на совместной пластинке с Качаловым 1936 года. Здесь запись 1960-х гг. Буш поет по-испански, а хор по-немецки. Интересно, что одну строку в песне меняли три раза (см. текст).
Музыка: Мануэль Рамос Слова: Galeote (немецкий текст - Hugo Huppert) 1934г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9529 
Исполняемый текст: 
/*испанский*/
Bandera roja,
tú eres nuestro guia.
Bandera roja,
tú forjas la unión.
Tú eres la esperanza
de que un nuevo dia
saludes triunfante
la revolución. 
/*немецкий*/
Volksfront, marschiere,
kämpf' ums neue Leben.
Kämpf' um die Freiheit
stark und unbeirrt.
Fahne unsrer Hoffnung,
wenn wir dich erheben,
gibst du uns die Kraft,
die Kraft, die siegen wird. 
/*испанский*/
Obreros y campesinos, cantad
a nuestro rojo pendón.
Marchemos todos unidos detrás,
que la victoria es la unión.
Camaradas proletarias, cantad
que nuestra lucha sera triunfal. 
/*немецкий*/
Blutrote Fahne
führ' das Volk zum Siege,
Blutrote Fahne
lass dein Feuer lohn.
Fahne unsrer Einheit
in den Morgen fliege,
leuchte dem Triumph
der Revolution. 
==================================================  ====
Интересно, что несколько раз изменялась одна строка.
Третий куплет: 
Obreros y campesinos, cantad
a nuestro rojo pendón.
Marchemos todos unidos detrás
que la victoria es la unión. 
Alzad la voz, Camaradas, cantad,
que nuestro triunfo se acerca fatal.
Поднимите голос, товарищи, спойте,
что наша победа приближается неизбежно (фатально).
/* видимо, первоначальный вариант */ 
Camaradas proletarios, cantad
que nuestro triunfo se acerca fatal.
Товарищи пролетарии, спойте,
что наша победа приближается неизбежно (фатально). 
/* вариант на пластинке 1936 года */ 
Camaradas proletarias cantad,
que nuestra lucha sera triunfal.
Товарищи пролетарии, спойте,
что наша борьба будет триумфальной.
/* вариант на записи 1960-х гг. */ 
==================================================  ====
Полностью немецкий текст: 
Blutrote Fahne
führ' das Volk zum Siege.
Blutrote Fahne
lass dein Feuer lohn.
Fahne unsrer Einheit
in den Morgen fliege,
leuchte dem Triumph
der Revolution. 
Volksfront, marschiere,
kämpf' ums neue Leben.
Kämpf' um die Freiheit
stark und unbeirrt.
Fahne unsrer Hoffnung,
wenn wir dich erheben,
gibst du uns die Kraft,
die Kraft, die siegen wird. 
Arbeiter, Bauern, sie schlagen vereint
ihren gemeinsamen Feind.
Treiben die Söldner und Herren zu Hauf, 
Kerker uns Schlösser, die brechen sie auf.
Vorwärts, Genossen,
nun schlaget die Schlacht! 
Euer der Morgen und euer die Macht. 
Blutrote Fahne
führ' das Volk zum Siege,
Blutrote Fahne
lass dein Feuer lohn.
Fahne unsrer Einheit
in den Morgen fliege,
leuchte dem Triumph
der Revolution.   

> http://enc.lib.rus.ec/bse/008/084/083.htm 
> Октябрьские бои 1934 в Испании, революционное выступление испанского пролетариата и др. антифашистских, демократических сил в ответ на включение в правительство 4 октября трёх членов право-клерикальной Испанской конфедерации автономных правых (СЭДА). 4 октября Социалистическая партия опубликовала призыв к всеобщей политической забастовке и вооруженному восстанию. Лидеры Национальной конфедерации труда во всех районах, кроме Астурии, отказались поддержать выступление. Коммунистическая партия, отметив, что выступление недостаточно политически и технически подготовлено, приняла в нём активное участие, считая, что долг коммунистов — быть в авангарде борцов против реакции. В ночь с 4 на 5 октября всеобщая политическая забастовка охватила Мадрид, Каталонию, Бискайю, Валенсию, Леон и Астурию; в некоторых районах забастовка стала перерастать в вооруженные бои. 6–9 октября выступления были подавлены во всех областях Испании, за исключением Астурии, где, в отличие от других областей страны, был создан единый фронт с участием коммунистов, социалистов, анархистов, образованы революционные комитеты на местах и провинциальный комитет для общего руководства развернувшейся борьбой, налажено производство на занятых рабочими военных заводах, создана 20-тысячная армия. Против повстанцев были брошены иностранный легион и марокканские части, на стороне которых было подавляющее превосходство в силах. К 20 октября борьба закончилась поражением повстанцев. По официальным данным, в О. в. 1934 в Испании было убито 1435 чел. (в Астурии — 1084), ранено 2956 (в Астурии — 2091), повреждено 1032 здания (в Астурии — 829). Жестоким репрессиям подверглось 30 тыс. чел. 
> Лит.: История Коммунистической партии Испании, М., 1961; Тепер Е. М., Пламя над Овьедо (Астурийская эпопея), М., 1965.

 После поражения восстания многие его участники, астурийские горняки, эмигрировали в СССР, где они работали на шахтах Донбасса. Два года спустя, в 1936 году, они вернулись в Испанию и участвовали в гражданской войне.  
Celebración del 1º de mayo de 1936, Gijón 
В 1934 рабочие Астурии подняли антифашистское вооруженное восстание, в июле 1936 - октябре 1937 героически отстаивали Астурию от осаждавших её фашистских войск. В 1937-48 Астурия - один из основных центров антифашистского партизанского движения. 
"В горах Астурии": http://militera.lib.ru/prose/russian...rg_ig1/03.html

----------


## FL

Title: Give me your hand, my friend in the faraway - 02:38  
Description: "We are marching in the one column, comrade..."
Song about international solidarity in the anti-war movement
Music: S. Kats Lyrics: A. Sofronov 1947 Singer: G. Ots 1959
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... me=dairuku 
Название: Дай руку, товарищ далёкий - 02:38  
Описание: "Мы идём с тобой в едином строю..."
Выдающаяся монументально-суровая песня о солидарности народов в борьбе за мир.
Музыка: Сигизмунд Кац Слова: Анатолий Софронов 1947г. Исполняет: Георг Отс Исполнение 1959г.  
Дай руку, товарищ далёкий
Музыка: Сигизмунд Кац Слова: Анатолий Софронов 
Мы идём с тобой в едином строю, 
Цель одна у нас в труде и в бою: 
Мир построить на земле навсегда, 
Светлый мир людей труда.  
Припев: 
Дай руку, товарищ далёкий, 
Мы рядом с тобою стоим. 
Единой судьбой, 
Суровой борьбой 
Союз наш непобедим! 
Дай руку, товарищ далёкий, 
Ведь наш союз непобедим.  
Чтобы мирный день не скрылся в дыму, 
Не дадим войну зажечь никому. 
Будем мы на страже мира стоять, 
Порох свой сухим держать.  
Припев.  
Песню дружбы запевай, громче пой!
Наша сила - наша дружба с тобой!
Дружным строем по земле мы пройдём
Боевым прямым путём! 
Припев. 
1947 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Title: Die Hand reich mir Freund in der Ferne - German 
Description: "Дай руку, товарищ далёкий, мы рядом с тобою стоим. Единой судьбой, суровой борьбой, союз наш непобедим!"
Песня о солидарности народов в борьбе за мир. Немецкий вариант советской песни. Песня абсолютно согласуется с биографией исполнителя коммуниста-антифашиста. Запись из альбома "Lied der Zeit - Originalaufnahmen 1946-1953 (II)".
Музыка: Сигизмунд Кац Слова: Анатолий Софронов 1947г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9455 
Немецкий текст: ????

----------


## FL

Еще одна легендарная песня, широко известная в СССР. Песня имеет несколько вариантов текста, отражающих разные исторические периоды. 
История песни. 
С декабря 1928 года в Берлине были запрещены демонстрации. Социал-демократический полицай-президент Карл Цергибель отказался снять этот запрет для традиционной первомайской демонстрации трудящихся 1 мая 1929 года. Когда вопреки полицейскому запрету демонстрация, организованная КПГ, все же состоялась, он отдал приказ открыть огонь по безоружной толпе. В ответ на зверский акт насилия, вошедший в историю под названием "Кровавый май 1929", берлинский пролетариат поднял восстание и начал строить баррикады, главным образом, в рабочих кварталах Wedding и Neukölln. Это стихийное проявление народного гнева было подавлено огнем и мечом. С 1 по 3 мая погибло 32 человека и десятки были ранены. 
Эти события послужили глубокому разделению между социал-демократами и коммунистами Германии, которое так и не было преодолено в последующие годы, несмотря на усиление экономического кризиса и подъем нацизма. 
По просьбе агитпроптеатра КПГ Эрих Вайнерт написал стихотворение, посвященное этим событиям. Оно немедленно было положено на музыку Гансом Эйслером. И сразу же получило огромный успех среди рабочих. Позже песня исполнялась в переделанной версии Эрнстом Бушем. 
Фото. 1 мая 1929 года. Берлин, район Веддинг.  
Фото. 1 мая 1929 года. Берлин, район Neukölln, баррикада.  
Фото. 1 мая 1929 года. Берлин.  
Der rote Wedding Красный Веддинг - немецкий
Первоначальная версия знаменитой песни немецкого рабочего движения.
Песня "Der rote Wedding (Красный Веддинг)" первоначально была выходной песней одноименной агитпропгруппы. Появление песни связано с событиями известными как "Кровавый май 1929 г." в Берлине. Подробнее историю песни, текст и перевод см. в "Тексте".
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 1929г. Исполняет: Agitprop-Truppe "Der rote Wedding", Berlin Исполнение 1929г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9499 
Знаменитая песня рабочего движения "Roter Wedding (Красный Веддинг)" первоначально была выходной песней одноименной агитпропгруппы "Roter Wedding (Красный Веддинг)". 
По данным КПГ, в сезоне 1928/29 в Германии работало 180 агитпропгрупп, давших представления перед 3 600 000 зрителей. Организационно эти группы были объединены в "Немецком рабочем театральном союзе Германии", работавшем под эгидой КПГ. 
Имеется отчетливый намек на то, что песня изначально исполнялась на театральной сцене: "то, что мы играем - классовая борьба", "мы поднимаем занавес", "теперь наше представление начинается". Когда песня обособлялась и пелась в других ситуациях, эти переходы переделывались, поэтому сегодня имеется очень много разных версий текста. 
Roter Wedding (первоначальная версия): 
Links, links, links, links! Die Trommeln werden gerührt!
Links, links, links, links! Der "Rote Wedding" marschiert!
Hier wird nicht gemeckert, hier gibt es Dampf
denn was wir spielen, ist Klassenkampf
nach blutiger Melodie!
Wir geben dem Feind einen kräftigen Tritt,
und was wir spielen, ist Dynamit
unterm Hintern der Bourgeoisie. 
"Roter Wedding" grüßt euch, Genossen,
haltet die Fäuste bereit!
Haltet die roten Reihen geschlossen,
denn unser Tag ist nicht weit!
Drohend stehen die Faschisten
drüben am Horizont!
Proletarier, ihr müßt rüsten!
Rot Front! Rot Front! 
Links, links, links, links! Trotz Zörgiebels Polizei!
Links, links, links, links! Wir gedenken der Ersten Mai!
Der herrschenden Klasse blut'ges Gesicht,
der rote Wedding vergißt es nicht
und die Schande der S.P.D.!
Sie wollen uns das Fell über die Ohren ziehn,
doch wir verteidigen das rote Berlin,
die Vorhut der roten Armee. 
"Roter Wedding" grüßt euch, Genossen... 
Links, links, links, links! Wir ziehen den Vorhang auf! 
Links, links, links, links! Nun nimmt das Spiel seinen Lauf!
Die Republik ist ein schöner Palast,
doch sie steht auf dickem Morast
von Dummheit und Reaktion.
Wir rücken an, wir misten aus!
Und bauen uns ein neues Haus:
die deutsche Sowjetunion! 
"Roter Wedding" grüßt euch, Genossen... 
Перевод: 
Красный Веддинг (первоначальная версия). 
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой! Гремят барабаны!
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой! "Красный Веддинг" идет!
Здесь не ворчат, здесь нагнетают пар,
так как то, что мы играем - классовая борьба
после кровавой музыки!
Мы даем сильный отпор врагу,
и то, что мы играем, динамит
под задом буржуазии. 
Припев: 
"Красный Веддинг" приветствует вас, товарищи,
Держите кулаки готовыми.
Держите красные ряды сомкнутыми,
так как наш день близок!
Угрожающе стоят фашисты
там на горизонте!
Пролетарии, вы должны вооружаться!
Красный фронт! Красный фронт! 
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой! Вопреки полиции Цергибеля!
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой! Мы помним Первое Мая!
Кровавое лицо господствующего класса,
Красный Веддинг не забудет это
И стыд СПГ (Социал-демократической партии Германии)!
Они хотят навесить нам лапшу на уши,
Однако, мы защищаем Красный Берлин -
Авангард Красной Армии. 
Припев. 
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой! Мы поднимаем занавес! 
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой! Теперь наше представление начинается!
Республика - это прекрасный дворец,
Однако, она стоит на глубоком болоте
глупости и реакции.
Мы продвигаемся, мы наводим порядок!
И строим новый дом:
Немецкий Советский Союз! 
Припев. 
1929 
Фото. Плакат: 1 мая 1929 г., 10 лет Коминтерну.  
Фото. Agitprop-Truppe "Roter Wedding" bei der Wahlagitation (1930).
Агитпроп-труппа "Roter Wedding (Красный Веддинг)" 
во время предвыборной агитационной кампании, 1930 г.  
==================================================  =================
Der rote Wedding Красный Веддинг - немецкий
Первоначальный текст песни, посвященной кровавому 1 мая 1929 г. в Берлине, в исполнении ГДР-овского времени.
Запись из альбома "100 Jahre Deutsches Arbeiterlied - Eine Dokumentation (Eterna 1967) " ГДР. Запись немного пробуксовывает в середине.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 1929г. Исполняет: Karl-Heinz Weichert и Chor des Stephan-Hermlin-Ensembles der PädagogischenHochschule Potsdam Instrumentalgruppe Leitung: Manfred Grüttner
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9501 
==================================================  =================
Der rote Wedding Красный Веддинг - немецкий
"Doch der Wedding lebt und Berlin bleibt rot... Но Веддинг жив, и Берлин остается красным..."
Вариант текста 1930-х гг., призывающий к борьбе с фашистами (см. текст и перевод). Основной, классический вариант песни, в частности, он приводится в песеннике 1938 г., изданном Э.Бушем в Испании, и советских переводах 1930-х гг. Запись 1960-х гг.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 1929г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9505 
1.) 
Links! Links! Links! Links! 
Die Trommeln werden gerührt! 
Links! Links! Links! Links! 
Der rote Wedding marschiert! 
Wir tragen die Wahrheit von Haus zu Haus 
Und jagen die Lüge zum Schornstein hinaus, 
Wie uns die Genossen gelehrt. 
Wir nähren den Hass und wir schüren die Glut, 
Wir heizen die Herzen mit Kraft und Mut 
Bis der Prolet uns gehört.  
Ref.: 
Roter Wedding, grüßt Euch, Genossen, 
Haltet die Fäuste bereit. 
Haltet die roten Reihen geschlossen, 
Dann ist der Tag nicht mehr weit. 
Schon erglüht die rote Sonne 
flammend am Horizont. 
Kämpft, Genossen, Sturmkolonne! 
Rot-Front! Rot-Front!  
2.) 
Links! Links! Links! Links! 
Ein Lump wer kapituliert! 
Links! Links! Links! Links!
Der rote Wedding marschiert! 
Sie schlagen uns die genossen tot, 
Doch der Wedding lebt und Berlin bleibt rot. 
Es wächst unser heimliches Heer 
Und holt das Volk seine Freiheit zurück, 
Dann spürt der Faschist unsere Faust im Genick. 
Dann entreissen wir ihm das Gewehr.  
/* в записи поется: Wie entreissen ihm Dolch und Gewehr. */ 
Ref.: 
Перевод (подстрочник): 
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой! Гремят барабаны!
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой! Красный Веддинг идет!
Мы несем правду от дома к дому
И выгоняем ложь в дымовую трубу,
Как нас товарищи учили.
Мы питаем ненависть и мы разжигаем жар.
Мы греем силой и мужеством сердце
Пролетария, нас слушающего. 
Припев: 
Красный Веддинг приветствует вас, товарищи,
Держите кулаки готовыми!
Держите красные ряды сомкнутыми,
так как наш день близок!
Уже загорается красное солнце,
Воспламеняя горизонт.
Боритесь, товарищи, в бой, колонны!
Рот фронт! Рот фронт! 
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой! Отребье, кто капитулирует!
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой! Красный Веддинг идет!
Вы забили наших товарищей до смерти,
Но Веддинг жив и Берлин остается красным.
Растет наша тайная армия,
Которая несет назад народу его свободу.
Тогда фашист почувствует наш кулак у своего затылка,
Тогда мы отнимем у него винтовку. 
/* в записи поется: Когда отнимем у него кинжал и винтовку. */ 
Припев. 
--------------------------------------------------------
Перевод С.Болотина и Т.Сикорской (1936 г. или ранее) 
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой!
Гремят барабаны в поход!
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой!
То Красный Веддинг идет.
Убийцы душат рабочий класс,
Но Веддинг жив и Берлин за нас.
Мы тайно смыкаем наш строй.
Начнется бой и узнает враг,
что страшен фашистам рабочий кулак,
занесенный над их головой. 
Припев: 
Красный Веддинг,
к бою! К победе!
Крепче сожмем кулаки!
Силы готовьте к битвам последним,
дни избавленья близки!
Блеском солнца раскаленным
залит весь горизонт.
Выше знамя! В бой, колонны!
Рот фронт! Рот фронт! 
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой!
Лишь трус напуган борьбой.
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой!
Марш, Красный Веддинг, на бой!
Несем мы правду из дома в дом,
и против лжи мы в поход идем,
как наши товарищи шли.
Мы ненависть плавим в груди бойца,
горячей отвагой зажжем сердца
от края до края земли! 
Припев. 
Иллюстрация фразы из песни: "Doch der Wedding lebt und Berlin bleibt rot (Но Веддинг жив и Берлин остается красным)". Берлин называли во времена Веймарской республики "красным", т. к. большинство голосов на выборах там, в сумме, получали левые партии: социал-демократы и коммунисты. На фото ниже такая же фраза применительно к Гамбургу: "Hamburg bleibt rot trotz verbot (Гамбург остается красным несмотря на запрет)".  
Украшенный агитпункт Гамбургского Коммунистического союза молодежи в Сан-Паули по поводу выборов в рейхстаг 1932 года (Ausgeschmücktes Agitationslokal des Hamburger Kommunistischen Jugendverbandes in St. Pauli anlässlich der Reichstagswahl von 1932). 
Фото. Страница из песенника, изданного Эрнстом Бушем в Испании в 1938 г.
Песня "Der rote Wedding" с классическим текстом 1930-х гг.  
Интересные воспоминания об исполнении песни "Красный Веддинг" из книги Г.Шнеерсона (он был аккомпаниатором Буша во время его пребывания в СССР).  

> Осенью 1936 года Эрнст Буш вместе с Эрихом Вайнертом приехал в Ленинград. 
> <...> 
> Среди ленинградских встреч ярко запомнился вечер в Клубе иностранных моряков для только что прибывших из гитлеровской Германии торговых судов. Задача была необычная, и Буш отнесся к ней как к ответственному партийному поручению. 
> В назначенный час мы приехали в клуб, расположенный в Ленинградской гавани. Атмосфера в зрительном зале, заполненном немецкими моряками, была крайне напряженной. Очевидно, заранее обработанные своими командирами, они держались настороженно и недружелюбно... 
> Перед выходом на сцену Буш попросил выключить свет в зале. Я видел, что он с трудом сдерживает волнение. Но это было волнение борца перед решающим сражением. 
> Прозвенел звонок, раздвинулся занавес, и Эрнст Буш предстал перед тремя сотнями глаз своих соотечественников. На сей раз мы начали программу не с боевых песен и баллад Эйслера, а с немецких народных песен. С неподражаемым юмором и задушевной простотой Буш спел несколько песен, вызвавших немедленный бурный отклик слушителей. Это были популярнейшие "Es, es, es und es", "Muß ich denn", "Am Brunnen vor dem Tore" и, конечно, знаменитая песенка "Tot von Basel" ("Смерть из Базеля"), рассказывающая о незадачливом юнце, взявшем в жены старуху. 
> С каждой песней атмосфера в зале становилась все теплей и непринужденней. После двух-трех номеров по сигналу Буша моряки начали подпевать знакомые куплеты, а когда очередь дошла до песни "Tot von Basel", ее веселый припев дружно подхватывал весь зал. 
> Теперь наступило время и для других песен. Буш запевает стремительный марш "Красный Веддинг": 
> Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой!
> ...

 ==================================================  =================
Der rote Wedding Красный Веддинг - немецкий
"Der Wedding kommt wieder, Berlin bleibt rot... Веддинг возвращается, Берлин остается красным..." 
Послевоенная редакция текста, в которой отражено объединение КПГ и СДПГ в 1946 г. в Социалистическую единую партию Германии (СЕПГ) - правящую партию ГДР. См. текст и перевод. Запись 1960-х гг.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Э.Вайнерт (новая редакция - Э.Буш) 1929г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9508
Ref.:
Roter Wedding grüßt euch, Genossen,
Haltet die Fäuste bereit!
Haltet die roten Reihen geschlossen,
Dann ist der Tag nicht mehr weit!
Kämpfen wir als Sozialisten
Endlich in einer Front!
Arbeitsbrüder, Kommunisten,
Rot Front! Rot Front! 
Links, links, links, links!
Die Trommeln werden gerührt.
Links, links, links, links!
Die Arbeiterklasse marschiert.
Wir fragen euch nicht nach Verband und Partei
Seid ihr nur ehrlich im Kampf mit dabei
Gegen Unrecht und Reaktion.
Wir sind durch die Not, durch den Hunger vereint,
Uns binden die Opfer im Kampf vor dem Feind,
Unsre Lieder der Revolution! 
Ref. 
Links, links, links, links!
Der Kampf wird weiter geführt.
Links, links, links, links!
Ein Lump, wer kapituliert!
Wir tragen die Wahrheit von Haus zu Haus
Und jagen die Lüge zum Schornstein hinaus.
Wie Karl Marx es und Lenin gelehrt.
Und schlug auch der Feind unsre Besten tot,
Der Wedding kommt wieder; Berlin bleibt rot,
Damit Deutschland den Deutschen gehört. 
Ref. 
Перевод: 
Припев:
Красный Веддинг приветствует вас, товарищи,
Держите кулаки готовыми!
Держите красные ряды сомкнутыми,
так как наш день близок!
Сражаемся мы, как и социалисты,
Наконец, в едином фронте.
Братья-рабочие, коммунисты,
Рот фронт! Рот фронт! 
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой!
Гремят барабаны!
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой!
Рабочий класс идет!
Мы не спрашиваем вас о обществах и партиях,
Если вы честно боретесь
Против несправедливости и реакции.
Мы вместе шли сквозь нужду и голод,
Жертвы призывают нас к борьбе с врагом,
Наши песни революции! 
Припев. 
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой!
Борьба продолжается дальше.
Левой! Левой! Левой! Левой!
Отребье, кто капитулирует!
Мы несем правду от дома к дому
И выгоняем ложь в дымовую трубу,
Как Карл Маркс и Ленин учили.
Пусть враги убили наших лучших товарищей,
Веддинг возвращается; Берлин остается красным,
Чтобы Германия принадлежала немцам. 
Припев. 
Фото. Надписи: "Единство. Социалистическая единая партия". 
На улицах Лейпцига. Июнь, 1945г.
Время и место:   Европа / Германия, 1945. 
Фотограф: Редькин Марк (1908-1987) - Москва 
О послевоенной Германии:  

> В начале мая 1945 г. Эрнст Буш уже в Берлине. Вопреки своему ранению он бросается в работу. "И даже если они получили меня, - говорит он твердо, - они не победили меня". Несмотря на все послевоенные трудности, следующие годы - это для Буша время исключительно производительного, плодотворного и успешного творчества. В поздней заметке он оценивает 1945-1953 гг. как свое "героическое время". 
> Работа разнообразна. Буш снова появляется на берлинских сценах и он также снова поет, хотя левая половина лица парализована. В нем вспыхивает старый огонь борьбы за мир, справедливость, социализм. Однако опустошения нацистским господством и войной огромны, в духовном плане еще больше, чем в материальном.  
> В письме голландскому другу весной 1947 г. Буш пишет:
> "Наша борьба за Германию идет своим ходом. Никакой легкой вещи. Всё же, ты знаешь упрямых козлов. Они обижаются на Гитлера только за то, что он проиграл войну. Всё остальное было великолепно. Уничтожение народов, преследование евреев - всё в порядке. И с ними делай демократию. Мы сражаемся здесь за второй Сталинград. Где нам нужно семьдесят парней, у нас есть только полдоли от семи. Если Вы хотите помогать нам, расчищать умственные руины (а они самые наихудшие), добро пожаловать." 
> Оригинал текста: 
> Anfang Mai 1945 ist Ernst Busch schon in Berlin. Trotz seiner Verletzung stürzt er sich in die Arbeit. "Und wenn sie mich auch gekriegt haben," sagt er hintergründig, "untergekriegt haben sie mich nicht." Ungeachtet aller nachkriegsbedingten Widrigkeiten sind für Busch die folgenden Jahre eine Zeit außerordentlich produktiven, fruchtbaren und erfolgreichen Schaffens. In einer späten Notiz schätzt er die Jahre von 1945 - 1953 als seine "heroische Zeit" ein. 
> Die Arbeit ist vielseitig. Busch erscheint wieder auf Berliner Bühnen und er singt auch wieder, obwohl die linke Gesichtshälfte streikt. In ihm lodert das alte Feuer des Kampfes für Frieden, Gerechtigkeit, Sozialismus. Doch die Verheerungen durch Naziherrschaft und Krieg sind riesig, ideell mehr noch als materiell. In einem Brief an einen holländischen Freund schreibt Busch im Frühjahr 1947: 
> "Unser Kampf um Deutschland geht seinen Gang. Keine leichte Sache. Du kennst doch die sturen Böcke. Sie nehmen dem Hitler nur eines krumm, daß er ihren Krieg verloren hat. Alles andere war großartig. Völker ausrotten, Judenverfolgung, alles in Ordnung. Und mit denen mach Du mal Demokratie. Wir kämpfen hier um ein zweites Stalingrad. Wo wir siebzig Kerle brauchen, haben wir nur sieben halbe Portionen. Wenn Ihr uns helfen wollt, die geistigen Trümmer (und das sind die schlimmsten), etwas mit weg zu schaufeln, herzlich willkommen."

 Цитата с http://www.ernst-busch.net/?page=art&artid=31

----------


## FL

Фото. Пограничный переезд "Негорелое" (далее ж.д. на Минск). Западная граница СССР, 1930-е гг.
Надпись: "Привет трудящимся Запада!"  
В продолжение темы агитпропгрупп. 
Das Komsomolzenlied Песня комсомольцев - немецкий
"GPU und Milizei kämpfen mit Lenins Partei für die Sowjetunion... ГПУ и милиция борются вместе с ленинской партией за Советский Союз..."
После турне по Советскому Союзу в 1929 г. агитпропгруппа "Красные рупора" подготовила программу под названием "За советскую власть", куда вошли песни на советские мелодии с новыми немецкими текстами. Одна из песен этой программы. См. текст и перевод.
Музыка: советская песня комсомольцев Слова: Agitprop-Truppe "Das Rote Sprachrohr", Berlin 1930г. Исполняет: Agitprop-Truppe "Das Rote Sprachrohr", Berlin Исполнение 1930г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9511 
Im Betrieb: Komsomol!
Auf dem Land: Komsomol!
Überall: Komsomol!
Bricht dem Sozialismus Bahn.
Ja, die Komsomolzen,
was sind das doch für Kerle!
Knorke, knorke, knorke alle Mann! 
Landwirtschaft und Industrie
produzieren wie noch nie
in der Sowjetunion.
Bauer, der so lange schlief,
schafft jetzt mit dem Kollektiv
für die Sowjetunion. 
Im Betrieb... 
Lenin spricht: Elektrokraft
mit am Sozialismus schafft
in der Sowjetunion.
Mit Traktor und Eisenbahn
bauеn wir am Fünfjahresplan
für die Sowjetunion. 
Im Betrieb... 
Technik und das Alphabet
bringt aufs Dorf der Stadtprolet
in der Sowjetunion.
Volksverdummung ist gewesen,
heute lernt der Bauer lesen
für die Sowjetunion. 
Im Betrieb... 
Hüte dich, du Weißgardist,
immer wacht der Rotarmist
in der Sowjetunion!
GPU und Milizei :: 
kämpfen mit Lenins Partei
für die Sowjetunion. 
Im Betrieb... 
Hör, Berliner Jungprolet,
stolz die rote Fahne weht
in der Sowjetunion.
Kämpfe und verzage nie,
kämpf mit aller Energie
für die Sowjetunion. 
Im Betrieb... 
Перевод: 
Припев: 
На предприятии: Комсомол!
В деревне: Комсомол!
Всюду: Комсомол
Прокладывает путь социализму!
Да, комсомольцы -
парни что надо!
Отличные, отличные, отличные все ребята! 
Сельское хозяйство и промышленность
работают, как никогда прежде,
в Советском Союзе.
Крестьянин, который спал так долго,
теперь создает в коллективе
для Советского Союза. 
Припев. 
Ленин сказал: Электрофикация
условие создания социализма
в Советском Союзе.
С трактором и железной дорогой
строим мы по плану пятилетки
для Советского Союза. 
Припев. 
Технику и алфавит
приносит в деревню городской пролетарий
в Советском Союзе.
Одурачивание народа было,
сегодня крестьянин учится читать
для Советского Союза. 
Припев. 
Берегись, белогвардеец,
Всегда бодрствует красноармеец
В Советском Союзе!
ГПУ и милиция 
борются вместе с ленинской партией
за Советский Союз. 
Припев. 
Слушай, берлинский молодой пролетарий,
Гордо развевается красный флаг
В Советском Союзе.
Борись и никогда не унывай,
Борись со всей энергией
за Советский Союз. 
Припев. 
1930  
Демонстрация. XIV Международный юношеский день. Красная площадь. Москва. 1929 г.
Фотограф: Аркадий Шайхет (1898-1959). 
На переднем плане, видимо, немецкая делегация (тельманки-юнгштурмовки и характерные сапоги). 
МЮД - Международный Юношеский День, отмечался 12 сентября.  

> "Поздравляем вас с праздником трудящейся молодежи всего мира... Миллионы юношей и девушек нашей родины вместе с передовой антифашистской молодежью всех стран в ХХIII Международный Юношеский День демонстрируют свою силу и мощь, свою непреклонную готовность бороться до последнего вздоха против кровавого фашизма, против новых империалистических войн, за мир, за социализм, за братство народов всех стран, наций и рас..."

 Подробнее см. http://www.oldgazette.ru/pravda/13091937/index1.html
13 СЕНТЯБРЯ 1937г. П Р А В Д А. №253 (7219).

----------


## FL

Roter Raketenmarsch Марш Красных ракет - немецкий
"Красная Россия, ты - рабочее государство, идущее впереди нас в деле освобождения. Из угнетения и нужды возникшее Свободное Отечество всех трудящихся..."
Выходная песня агитпропгруппы ""Rote Raketen (Красные ракеты)", одной из ведущих групп немецкого рабочего театра 1920-30-х гг. Текст и перевод прилагаются. Запись Versandhaus "Arbeiter-Kult" Mech. Cop. 1929.
Слова: Max Jensen Исполняет: Agitprop-Truppe "Rote Raketen", Berlin Исполнение 1929г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9515  
Elend und Hunger bedrücken uns schwer,
versklavt, unterjocht ist der Arbeiter Heer.
Weißer Terror rast erbarmungslos,
vorwärts, Proleten, zum Gegenstoß! 
Rote Raketen erhellen die Nacht,
zeigen den Weg zur Entfaltung der Macht.
Arbeiter, Bauern, in Stadt und Land,
reicht euch zum Kampfe die Hand. 
Rotes Rußland, du Arbeiterstaat,
gingst uns voran mit befreiender Tat.
Aus Unterdrückung und Elend entstand
frei aller Schaffenden Vaterland. 
Rote Raketen erhellen die Nacht,
rote Soldaten stehen auf der Wacht.
Arbeiter, Bauern der Sowjetunion
schützen die Revolution. 
Sklaven am Pflug, in Schacht und Fabrik,
erkämpft euch die Arbeiterrepublik.
Werft endlich ab eurer Fessel Last,
schließt euch zusammen und Tritt gefaßt! 
Rote Raketen erhellen die Nacht,
geben Signale zur letzten Schlacht.
Arbeiter, Bauern, macht euch frei,
vorwärts, folgt Lenins Partei! 
Перевод: 
Нищета и голод тяжело гнетут нас,
Порабощена, угнетена рабочая армия.
Белый террор неистовствует безжалостно,
вперед, пролетарии, в контратаку! 
"Красные ракеты" освещают ночь,
показывают дорогу к раскрытию сил.
Рабочий, крестьянин, в городе и деревне,
поднимите руку для борьбы. 
Красная Россия, ты - рабочее государство,
идущее впереди нас в деле освобождения.
Из угнетения и нужды возникшее
Свободное Отечество всех трудящихся. 
"Красные ракеты" освещают ночь,
красные солдаты стоят на посту.
Рабочие и крестьяне Советского Союза
Защищают революцию. 
Порабощенные, за плугом, на шахтах и фабриках,
боритесь за Рабочую Республику.
Сбросьте, наконец, груз ваших оков,
Объединитесь и шагайте вместе! 
"Красные ракеты" освещают ночь,
дают сигналы к последней битве.
Рабочий, крестьянин, освободите себя,
вперед, за партией Ленина! 
Фото. Агитпропгруппа "Rote Raketen (Красные ракеты)", 1928 г.
Rote Raketen Berlin 1928 Tourneeauto"Der Wundergaul - genannt 'Die große Koalition'"

----------


## FL

Kampflied gegen den Faschismus Боевая песня против фашизма - немецкий
Песня призывает рабочий класс Германии к единству и сплоченности в борьбе с фашизмом.
В песне отражена политическая ситуация 1932 года в Германии, накануне прихода Гитлера к власти. Запись Versandhaus "Arbeiter-Kult" Mech. Cop.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 1932г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Studioorchester Dirigent Hanns Eisler Исполнение 1932г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9539 
Kampflied gegen den Faschismus Боевая песня против фашизма - немецкий
Запись 1960-х гг. Текст изменен по сравнению с оригиналом (убраны упоминания о "Железном фронте") и сокращен на один куплет.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 1932г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9540 
Kampflied gegen den Faschismus Боевая песня против фашизма  (1932 г.)
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 
Wer zahlt das Geld für Hitler und seine Kompanie?
Das sind die Großprofitler der Kanonenindustrie.
Ihre Parole ist der Arbeitermord, sie singen vom blutigen Tag.
Setz dich zur Wehr, Du Arbeiterheer, hol aus zum Gegenschlag! 
Weg mit dem Schwindel der Eisernen Front, den Betrügern am Proletariat
Uns hilft nur die Rote Einheitsfront aus Arbeiter, Bauer und Soldat
Heraus aus dem alten Wahne, die Einheitsfont marschiert
Unter der roten Fahne, die Sichel und Hammer führt. 
Es schrein die Reformisten: Der Hitler darf nicht zur Macht!
Doch wer hat den Faschisten die Bahn erst frei gemacht?
Sievering verbot den Roten Frontkämpferbund, doch niemals die braune Armee
Drum Kampf angesagt, zum Teufel gejagt die Führer der SPD! 
Weg mit dem Schwindel der Eisernen Front, den Betrügern am Proletariat
Uns hilft nur die Rote Einheitsfront aus Arbeiter, Bauer und Soldat
Heraus aus dem alten Wahne, die Einheitsfont marschiert
Unter der roten Fahne, die Sichel und Hammer führt. 
Und drohn des Hitlers Horden, der Kampfbund steht bereit.
Dann ist es Schluss mit dem Morden, dann kommt eine andere Zeit!
Wenn wir im Bund mit der Sowjetunion den Henkern das Handwerk gelegt,
Und die einige Kraft der Arbeiterschaft die weiße Front zerschlägt. 
Weg mit dem Schwindel der Eisernen Front, den Betrügern am Proletariat
Uns hilft nur die Rote Einheitsfront aus Arbeiter, Bauer und Soldat
Heraus aus dem alten Wahne, die Einheitsfont marschiert
Unter der roten Fahne, die Sichel und Hammer führt. 
Перевод: 
Кто платит деньги за Гитлера и его компанию?
Это получающие крупные барыши от производства пушек.
Их пароль - убийство рабочих, они поют о кровавом дне.
Обороняйся, рабочая армия, готовь контрудар! 
Прочь от обмана "Железного фронта"*, мошенников возле пролетариата,
Нам поможет только Красный Единый фронт рабочих, крестьян и солдат,
Выходите из старой иллюзии, Единый фронт марширует
Под красным знаменем, которое ведет серп и молот. 
Это крик реформистов: Гитлер не может прийти к власти!
Однако, кто только освободил дорогу фашистам?
Зеверинг** запретил Красный фронтовой союз, однако никогда не запрещал коричневую армию.
Так объявленная борьба, послана к черту руководителями СДПГ! 
Прочь от обмана "Железного фронта", мошенников возле пролетариата,
Нам поможет только Красный Единый фронт рабочих, крестьян и солдат,
Выходите из старой иллюзии, Единый фронт марширует
Под красным знаменем, которое ведет серп и молот. 
И против угрозы орд Гитлера готов боевой союз.
Тогда конец убийствам, тогда начинается другое время!
Когда мы в союзе с Советским Союзом палачам положим конец,
И силы рабочего класса белый фронт уничтожат. 
Прочь от обмана "Железного фронта", мошенников возле пролетариата,
Нам поможет только Красный Единый фронт рабочих, крестьян и солдат,
Выходите из старой иллюзии, Единый фронт марширует
Под красным знаменем, которое ведет серп и молот.   

> *Военизированный союз "Райхсбаннер" ("Знамя страны") был организован социал-демократами и либералами в 1924 году для защиты конституции от крайне правых военизированных групп (капповцев, фашистов и пр.) и численно являлся весьма внушительным. Социал-демократические рабочие преобладали в рядах организации, лидеры СДПГ направляли ее политику. Это руководство отрицало необходимость вооружения своих членов и всячески противилось попыткам рядовых активистов вступать в борьбу с гитлеровскими штурмовиками. Под давлением критики слева СДПГ в декабре 1931 года была вынуждена реорганизовать "Райхсбаннер" в собственную партийную боевую организацию, "Железный Фронт". Массы рабочих-социалистов вступили сначала в "Железный Фронт", но так же как и в отношении прежней "демократической" боевой организации, социал-демократы не имели никаких намерений вооружить рабочих и своими силами защищать их организации от нападений штурмовиков Рема.  
> Во время голосования на пост Президента германского рейха в апреле 1932 г. социал-демократы поддержали кандидатуру фельдмаршала Гинденбурга (теория "меньшего зла") и использовали "Райхсбаннер" и "Железный Фронт" в качестве пропагандистов этого реакционера, который через несколько месяцев назначил Гитлера на пост канцлера. Ясно, что этим они нанесли фатальный удар готовности рабочего класса сопротивляться фашистскому взятию власти. Когда 22 января 1933 г. фашисты устроили провокационный марш на штаб-квартиру Коммунистической партии, социал-демократы увели дивизии "Железного Фронта" из Берлина под предлогом полевых учений, чтобы предотвратить сплоченную борьбу рабочих военных организаций против штурмовиков.  
> **Социал-демократическое правительство Отто Брауна и Карла Зеверинга в Пруссии, крупнейшей провинции Германии (1931).

 
Фото. Митинг "Рот-Фронта" (Roten Frontkämpferbund - RFB).
Надписи: "Смерть фашизму", "Развитие Советскому Союзу", "Рот-Фронт уничтожит реакцию", "Рот-Фронт борется в духе Ленина".  
Фото: Дом "Карл Либкнехт", Берлин, Бюловплац (штаб-квартира КПГ с 1926 г.). Во время агитационной кампании выборов в рейхтаг 1932 г. Надпись: "Выходи на антифашистские акции против войны, голода и фашизма. Голосуй за коммунистов. Голосуй за КПГ. КПГ - список №3".  
Das Karl-Liebknecht-Haus am Berliner Bülowplatz, bei einem Aufmarsch der SA am 22. Januar 1933.
Фото. Дом "Карл Либкнехт", Берлин, Bülowplatz, во время фашистского марша на штаб-квартиру Коммунистической партии 22 января 1933 г. 
На здании портреты Ленина, Карла Либкнехта и Розы Люксембург.  
Фото: Дом "Карл Либкнехт", Берлин, Bülowplatz, во время фашистского марша на штаб-квартиру Коммунистической партии 22 января 1933 г.  
Title: Berlin, Bülowplatz, SA-Aufmarsch 
Description: Zentralbild Berlin, Januar 1933.
Aus Anlass der Horst-Wessel-Feier der NSDAP veranstaltete die SA am 22.1.33 einen provokatorischen Aufmarsch zum Bülowplatz in Berlin. Ein riesiges Polizeiaufgebot gegenüber dem Liebknecht-Haus am Bülowplatz zum Schutz der faschistischen Provokation.
Date: 22 January 1933 (1933-01-22)

----------


## FL

Фото. Мадрид, 1936 г. 
Надпись: "Фашизм хочет завоевать Мадрид. Мадрид будет могилой фашизма".
Лозунг, разошедшийся на цитаты и песни. 
Название: Испания будет свободной - 02:47 
Описание: "Идите, идите, шакалы - могилой вам будет Мадрид!.."
Песня о гражданской войне в Испании 1936-1939 гг.
Музыка: П. Туртыгина Слова: С. Алымов 1936 г. Исполняет: В. Канделаки, хор т-ра им. В. Немировича-Данченко п/у А. Капульского. Исполнение: 1938 г.  
Title: Spain will be free - 02:47 
Description: "Go on, jackals - Madrid will be your tomb"
Song about Civil war in Spain 1936-1939
Music: P.Turtigina Lyrics: S. Alimov 1936 Singer: V. Kandelaki Performance: 1938. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/english/download ... me=ispania  
Испания будет свободной
Музыка: П. Туртыгина Слова: С. Алымов 
Идут на Мадрид генералы, 
Испания гневом кипит. 
Идите, идите, шакалы, 
Могилой вам будет Мадрид!  
Припев: 
Пылают деревни, горят города, 
Но фронт не слабеет народный. 
В крови захлебнется фашистов орда, 
Испания будет свободной!  
На скалах высоких и серых, 
В раздольях испанских равнин, 
В морях, омывающих берег, 
Припев наших песен один:  
Припев.  
Возьмем, отобьем Овиедо, 
В Толедо дорогу найдем,
В Севилью родную с победой 
И песней победной войдем!  
Припев.  
Идут на Мадрид генералы, 
Идут на Мадрид палачи, 
Навстречу с грохочущим шквалом
Геройская песня звучит:  
Припев: 
Пылают деревни, горят города, 
Но фронт не слабеет народный. 
В крови захлебнется фашистов орда, 
Испания будет свободной! 
1936  
Spain will be free 
Generals go to Madrid, 
Spain boils with anger. 
Go, go on, jackals, 
Madrid will be your tomb! 
Refrain: 
Villages flame, cities burn, 
But the popular front does not weaken. 
In blood the fascist horde will have choked, 
Spain will be free!  
On the high and grey rocks, 
In expanses of Spanish plains, 
In the seas washing coast, 
Refrain of our songs is only one:  
Refrain.  
We will have retaked Oviedo, 
we will have opened a road to Toledo. 
To native Seville with a victory 
And song victorious we will have entered!  
Refrain.  
Generals go to Madrid, 
Executioners go to Madrid, 
Towards them with roaring squall
The heroic song sounds:  
Refrain: 
Villages flame, cities burn, 
But the popular front does not weaken. 
In blood the fascist horde will have choked, 
Spain will be free! 
1936 
Фото. Республиканская народная милиция. Барселона. Отправка на фронт в Сарагосу.
29 августа 1936 г.  
Название: No pasarán! - 01:18 
Описание: Песня о Гражданской войне в Испании.
Музыка: Hanns Eisler Слова: Herrera Petere 1936г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш и "OktoberKlub"(?)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=no_pas 
¡No pasarán!
Eisler, el gran compositor expulsado de la Alemania hitleriana por su origen judío escribió la música de esta canción a principios del año 1937, cuando llegó a España desde Nueva York para conocer de cerca el espíritu invencible de los milicianos que hacían inexpugnable la capital de la República. (Carlos Palacio, "Colección de Canciones de Lucha", Febrero 1939) 
Другое название песни - "Пятый полк". Песня была также официальным гимном прославленного Пятого полка. Первоначально значительную его часть составляли рабочие-металлисты.    

> Большая советская энциклопедия:  
> «Пятый полк», объединение добровольных военных формирований компартии Испании, созданное в августе 1936 и предоставленное в распоряжение республиканского правительства. Назван так потому, что до фашистского мятежа, начавшегося 17—18 июля 1936, в Мадриде дислоцировалось четыре регулярных полка. «Пятый полк» отличался чёткой воинской организацией, дисциплиной. Его ядро составили 400 рабочих-коммунистов. Всего через «Пятый полк» прошло около 70 тыс. чел., из которых 50% были коммунистами, 25% — социалистами, 15% — левыми республиканцами, 10% — беспартийными. Штаб «Пятый полк» находился в Мадриде, а десятки батальонов — во всех крупных городах республики, где готовились бойцы и командиры всех родов войск. «Пятый полк» стал ядром Народной армии республики. В декабре 1936 компартия передала «Пятый полк» под полный контроль правительства Народного фронта.

 ¡No pasarán!
Texto: Herrera Petere
Música: Hans Eisler 
¡No pasarán!
¡no pasarán!
los de acero firmes están!
temple duro, roca viva
que al fascismo aplastará, ¡vencerá!
bomba al cinto, bayonetas,
al combate acero va, ¡pasará! 
¡No pasarán!
¡no pasarán!
por la tierra y por el pan
vista al frente, pulso firme,
los fusiles apuntad: ¡disparar!
salte tierra a cañonazos
nada importa, ¡acero va! ¡pasará! 
!No pasarán!
¡no pasaran!
el fascismo se detendrá
ante el muro de granito
que el acero le opondrá, ¡vencerá!
por la España antifascista,
a la guerra acero va, ¡pasará!
--конец исполняемого в записи текста---- 
¡No pasarán!
¡no pasarán!
corte el viento el ademán,
las bayonetas de acero
al invasor detendrán, ¡clavarán!
en la tierra que es de España
y del pueblo, acero va, ¡pasara!, 
Ra ra ra ra
ra ra ra ra
metalúrgicos a luchar.
Con el 5º Regimiento
los obreros del metal ¡vencerán!
Adelante, compañías
al grito de acero va
¡pasará!  
Перевод:  
Они не пройдут! 
Они не пройдут! 
Те, что из стали, - тверды! 
Закалка прочная - живая скала, 
которая фашизм разгромит: победит! 
Граната на поясе, штыки, 
в бой сталь идет: она пройдет!  
Они не пройдут! 
Они не пройдут! 
За землю и за хлеб, 
цель перед глазами, пульс спокойный, 
ружья на изготовку: огонь! 
Взорвите землю орудийными залпами - 
всё равно: сталь идет - она пройдет!  
Они не пройдут! 
Они не пройдут! 
Фашизм остановится 
перед стеной из гранита, 
которую сталь противопоставит ему: она победит! 
За антифашистскую Испанию 
на войну сталь идет: она пройдет!  
Они не пройдут! 
они не пройдут! 
Укротите движение урагана, 
штыки из стали, 
они задержат захватчика: они вонзятся в них! 
По земле, которая принадлежит Испании 
и народу, сталь идет: она пройдет!  
Ra ra ra ra 
ra ra ra ra 
металлурги, которые должны сражаться. 
С 5-ым полком 
рабочие-металлисты: они победят! 
Вперед, роты, 
в грохот стали идут, 
они пройдут!    

> В марте 1937 года в Мадрид приехал Ганс Эйслер. Эрнст Буш в это время был еще в Валенсии. 
> Благодаря Бушу многие песни Эйслера были широко известны в Испании. Особенно полюбился здесь его боевой марш "Пятый полк" на слова испанского поэта Эррера Петера и лирическая песня "На испанской земле" на стихи Людвига Ренна. 
> Вот что рассказывает о своей встрече с Эйслером Карлос Паласио: 
> "Мадрид жил в те дни в предельном напряжении. Вражеское радио слало на весь мир победные реляции, возвещавшие, что не сегодня-завтра генерал Франко торжественно въедет в столицу на белом коне... В одно прекрасное утро в помещении руководимой мною агитгруппы "Фронтовой громкоговоритель" раздался телефонный звонок и голос полковника Бениго мне сообщил, что в Мадрид прибыл композитор Эйслер, что он находится в штабе Пятого полка и ждет меня. Я никогда еще не встречался с ним, но уже давно восхищался его музыкой, знал многие его песни и в своем творчестве всегода стремился следовать его путем. И вот сйчас мне предстоит встретиться с этим великим мастером революционной песни! 
> Вместе с поэтом Эррера Петера мы входим в помещение штаба Пятого полка. В одной из комнат стоит рояль, за роялем - невысокий, полный, улыбающийся человек, который порывисто вскакивает и идет мне навстречу. Первое, что он мне говорит, дружески обнимая меня, это добрые слова о моей песне "Стальные колонны". Он рад, что его и Э.Петера песня "Пятый полк" стала любимой в Испании и служит официальным гимном прославленному в боях полку". 
> Эйслер пробыл в Испании около месяца. Он несколько раз выезжал на передовые позиции, где устраивались его встречи с отдельными группами бойцов Одиннадцатой интербригады, разучивал с ними новые песни, рассказывал о немецких деятелях культуры, находящихся в эмиграции. Не раз выступал он и в военных лазаретах. Привожу фрагмент из его воспоминаний об одной из встреч с бойцами интербригад: 
> "В пять часов вечера начался самый своеобразный в моей жизни концерт. На  сцене сидели добровольцы. Часть из них - ранены, в повязках. В зрительном зале - тоже добровольцы и испанские солдаты. Меня поразила их дикая жажда общения с культурой, пусть даже в ее простейшей форме. Это надо правильно понимать. Добровольцы перенесли уже огромные испытания и еще большие испытания ждали их впереди. Пришедшие с передовых позиций, они испытывали потребность выразить свои переживания, поделиться этим со своими товарищами из других батальонов, побрататься с ними. 
> Это было действительно захватывающее представление. Это было не пение: хриплые голоса, простуженные в холодных траншеях. Но все, что пелось было свежо и исполнено восторга. Так должны были петь крестьяне свои боевые гимны во времена Крестьянской войны, так, наверно, пели табориты, так должна была звучать впервые спетая "Марсельеза". Для меня, как композитора, это был поучительнейший вечер, который показал мне, как нужна людям музыка и какую важную роль она может играть в борьбе за новый мир". 
> Г.Ш.

----------


## FL

В продолжение темы ленинградской поездки Буша и Вайнерта 1936 года.  

> Осенью 1936 года Эрнст Буш вместе с Эрихом Вайнертом приехал в Ленинград.
> <...>
> С большим подъемом прошли встречи с ленинградскими композиторами, проявившими горячий интерес к искусству певца и к его репертуару. Особенно увлекся Бушем и Вайнертом молодой композитор Виктор Томилин, не пропускавший ни одного выступления, ни одной встречи с немецкими друзьями. Он приходил на наши занятия с Бушем, беседовал с ним, стремясь постигнуть тайну воздействия певца на слушателей. Тогда завязалась творческая дружба Томилина с Эрихом Вайнером, на стихи которого композитор написал несколько отличных песен, посвященных теме антифашистской борьбы испанского народа. 
> Г. Шнеерсон

    

> Томилин Виктор Константинович [2 (15) V 1908, Бердичев - 1 XII 1941, погиб в бою у Невской Дубровки, под Ленинградом] - советский композитор.  
> В 1927 окончил Киевский муз.-драм. институт им. Н. В. Лысенко, в 1927-28 учился в Ленингр. центр. муз. техникуме по классу композиции у П. Б. Рязанова, в 1932 окончил Ленингр. консерваторию по классу композиции у В. В. Щербачёва.  
> Большую творческую работу он сочетал с общественной. Участник фольклорных экспедиций в Крым, Чувашию, Кабардино-Балкарию.  
> Успешно работал в области массовой песни (осн. темы - революционная, Гражданской войны); лучшие песни Т. получили широкое распространение, среди них "Песня о Тельмане" (сл. Е. И. Рывиной, 1934); "Песня советских моряков" (сл. Рывиной, 1937), "Песня народного фронта" (сл. Э. Вайнерта, рус. пер. Вс. Б. Азарова, 1937), "Песня о Долорес Ибаррури" (1937), "Лина Одена" (сл. Е. Г. Полонской, 1937), "Пауль Лука" (сл. Азарова, 193, "На дубу зелёном" (слова народные, 1941), "Батарейная", "Песня Народного ополчения" и "Артиллерийская" (1941).  
> Значит. внимание уделял музыке для детей. Преподавал в муз. школах Киева и Ленинграда, с 1934 - в Муз. техникуме при Ленингр. консерватории (ныне Муз. уч-ще им. Н. А. Римского-Корсакова), руководил коллективами художеств. самодеятельности. 
> В начале войны Виктор Томилин поступил в школу младших лейтенантов, по окончании ее сражался на передовой и погиб 1 декабря 1941 года в бою у Невской Дубровки, под Ленинградом.

  

> Много лет назад в ленинградской школе № 235 был создан теперь уже ставший народным музей «А музы не молчали».  
> И все эти годы мы убеждаемся: какое это могучее средство становления характеров — память!  
> Когда-то поэт Михаил Дудин сказал ребятам: «Ваш музей — мостик от вас к нам». Вот он, этот мостик: сегодняшние экскурсоводы по музею и — снова проживающие свое детство открыватели первой нашей выставки, посвященной великому немецкому певцу Эрнсту Бушу и композитору Виктору Томилину, погибшему в атаке на Невской Дубровке. Друг Томилина, балтийский поэт, автор текстов его песен Всеволод Азаров и — нарядные малыши, вручающие ему гвоздики.  
> <..> 
> Н. КОСТИЦИНА: А с какого экспоната началось создание коллекции музея? 
> О. ПРУТТ: Вы знаете, наверное, самым первым... Мы, в общем, до сих пор как-то не можем остановиться на этом, потому что разные люди вспоминают... 
> Н. КОСТИЦИНА: А сколько уже экспонатов? 
> О. ПРУТТ: Вы знаете, больше 20 тысяч подлинников. Первый экспонат, я Вам могу сказать, это очень интересно, потому что, может быть, он был и первым, а, может быть, он был в числе первых. Дело в том, что ребята поехали в Невскую   Дубровку  и увидели там улицу имени композитора  Томилина  -  Виктора  Томилина. И вот они заинтересовались, почему, - война, бои, это страшное место, - почему композитор? И вообще, какова его судьба? И по просьбе Евгения Алексеевича Линда, учителя нашей школы, который как раз инициатором был, вот таким генератором в работе по созданию музея, они взяли метр квадратный земли и привезли. То есть, не просеивая, все, что там было в этом метре. Вот этот метр земли положили у нас под стекло. Вот та витрина, которая связана с Томилиным, и вот эта вот земля - это то, с чего начинался наш музей. Искусство и война. Земля, в которой было еще очень много осколков, всяких ржавых каких-то кусочков, корни травы, которая не взошла, и земля, которая пропитана и кровью, и болью. В общем, вот такой вот совершено уникальный у нас экспонат. И можно считать, что это первый экспонат.

  

> В предвоенные тридцатые годы молодые композиторы были полны энтузиазма, разнообразны были их творческие устремления. Они отражали в своих сочинениях не только глобальные темы своей эпохи, но и внутренний мир современника. Они могли еще творить, талант их только расцветал, обретая силу, глубину, зрелость. Но в годы войны многие композиторы ушли добровольцами на фронт, многие из них погибли в боях за Родину или в оккупации. "Если бы они были живы, они стали бы гордостью нашей музыкальной культуры. Они отдали за Родину самое дорогое - жизнь",- так писал о них композитор Тихон Хренников.  http://unilib.chel.su:81/news/source/mir.htm

 Название: Lied der Volksfront Песня Народного фронта - немецкий язык
Описание: "Was einst geschlecht sich um geschlecht in heißem kampf errang..." Народный фронт - коалиция коммунистов, социалистов и всех демократических сил, созданная для борьбы с фашизмом в Испании в 1936 г.
Одна из тех песен, которые Эрнст Буш исполнял в Испании в 1937-38 гг. Запись 1960-х гг. Памяти композитора Виктора Томилина - погиб 1 декабря 1941 г. в бою под Ленинградом у Невской Дубровки.
Музыка: Виктор Томилин Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 1937г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9412 
Еще один вариант исполнения с более полным текстом. 
Название: Lied der Volksfront Песня Народного фронта - немецкий язык
Описание: "Was einst geschlecht sich um geschlecht in heißem kampf errang..." Народный фронт - коалиция коммунистов, социалистов и всех демократических сил, созданная для борьбы с фашизмом в Испании в 1936 г.
Был также советский вариант песни в пер. В.Б. Азарова. Запись из альбома "100 Jahre Deutsches Arbeiterlied - Eine Dokumentation (Eterna 1967)".
Музыка: Виктор Томилин (обработка Kurt Greiner-Pol) Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 1937г. Исполняет: Karl-Heinz Weichert, Hermann Hähnel, Männerchor und Blasorchester Leitung: Heinz Arenz 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9411

----------


## FL

Более ранняя песня Томилина - "Песня о Тельмане" (1934) 
Название: Песня о Тельмане - 02:38 
Описание: "Мы отбили Димитрова, надо Тельмана отбить!.."
Яркая, выразительная песня, своим чеканным и напряженным ритмом и мелодией напоминающая о песнях Г.Эйслера.
Музыка: В. Томилин Слова: Е. Рывина 1934 г. Исполняет: Ансамбль п/у А. В. Александрова Исполнение: 1938 г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=pesnya45 
Песня о Тельмане
Музыка: В. Томилин Слова: Е. Рывина 
По горам и по равнинам, 
Над Гаронной, на Невой, 
Над Парижем, над Берлином, 
Над Советскою Москвой - 
Всем ветрам шумя навстречу, 
Загремев на всех путях, 
Клич идёт на всех наречьях: 
Всех возможных языках!  
Припев:  
И голоса звучат отдельно, 
Сливаясь вместе в один призыв: 
Дорогу Тельману! Свободу Тельману!
Вождь пролетариев да будет жив!  
Нашим вновь друзьям готовят 
Пытку, смерть или тюрьму. 
Эрнст виновен? В чём виновен? 
Он виновен потому, 
Что его простое слово 
Может пулею разить. 
Мы отбили Димитрова 
Надо Тельмана отбить!  
Припев.  
Страшный мрак фашистской ночи 
Простирается над ним, 
Сына гамбургских рабочих 
Мы врагу не отдадим. 
И одно должны сурово 
Миллионы повторить: 
Мы отбили Димитрова 
Надо Тельмана отбить!  
Припев.  
1934 
Song about Ernst Thaelmann 
Ernst Thälmann was the leader of the Communist Party of Germany (KPD) during much of the Weimar Republic. Thalmann was elected to the Reichstag in 1920 and over the next few years emerged as the leader of the KPD and was the party's presidential candidate in 1932. After the Reichstag Fire on 27th February, 1933, the Nazi Party launched a wave of violence against members of the German Communist Party and other left-wing opponents of the regime. This included Thalmann who was arrested and imprisoned on 3rd March 1933. Ernest Thalmann was executed in Buchenwald Concentration Camp on 18th August 1944.   

> Димитров, Георгий (1882-1949), болгарский коммунист, которого нацисты обвинили в поджоге рейхстага. 
> Вскоре после поджога рейхстага 27 февраля 1933 Димитров, Попов и Танев были арестованы нацистскими властями и предстали перед судом. На организованном германскими фашистами Лейпцигском процессе (21 сент.— 23 дек. 1933) Димитров разоблачил гитлеровское судилище и его организаторов. Его драматическое противостояние на суде с Германом Герингом облетело весь мир. Провал обвинения и широкое движение протеста во всём мире заставили суд оправдать Димитрова и других обвиняемых коммунистов. 
> О фильме «Борцы» («Kampfer») о Лейпцигском процессе 1933 года см. ниже.

  

> Эрнст Тельман (Ernst Thälmann; 16.4.1886, Гамбург, - 18.8.1944, концлагерь Бухенвальд), — лидер немецких коммунистов, один из главных политических оппонентов Гитлера. Родился 16 апреля 1886 в Гамбурге. Рабочий. В 1903 вступил в Социал-демократическую партию Германии (СДПГ), в 1904 - в профсоюз транспортных рабочих. В 1915 мобилизован в армию и отправлен на Западный фронт.  
> В 1918 Тельман участвовал в Ноябрьской революции в Германии в составе левого крыла Независимой социал-демократической партии Германии (НСДПГ). В 1920 вступил в Коммунистическую партию Германии (КПГ). С декабря 1920 председатель гамбургской организации КПГ и член городского совета. Летом 1923, как делегат 3-го конгресса Коминтерна, посетил Сов. Россию. В 1924-33 депутат рейхстага от КПГ. С начала 1925 возглавлял Союз красных фронтовиков.  
> В конце 1925 Тельман был избран председателем Центрального комитета КПГ. Дважды, в 1925 и в 1932 Тельман баллотировался на пост президента Германии. 
> После прихода Гитлера к власти в 1933 Тельман ушел в подполье. Через несколько дней после поджога рейхстага он был арестован и посажен в берлинскую тюрьму Моабит (1933-37), затем содержался в тюрьмах Ганновера (1937-43) и Бауцена (1943-44). В августе 1944 Тельман был переведен в концлагерь Бухенвальд, где и был расстрелян 18 августа 1944 по прямому указанию Гитлера и Гиммлера.  
> Подробнее об этом см.:
> П.Пшибыльский "ДЕЛО ОБ УБИЙСТВЕ ТЕЛЬМАНА" http://leftinmsu.narod.ru/polit_files/book...lmann_delo.html

 Агитация КПГ. "Ты должен выбрать Тельмана". Выборы март 1925 г.  
Эрнст Тельман (Ernst Thälmann) во главе колонны демонстрации, 1926 г.  
Эрнст Тельман (Ernst Thälmann) выступает перед ротфронтовцами на открытии памятника погибшим, июнь 1926 г.  
Эрнст Тельман (Ernst Thälmann), июнь 1927 г. http://i026.radikal.ru/0912/2d/6d6f1ab60271.jpg 
Эрнст Тельман (Ernst Thälmann) выступает на предвыборном митинге, 1932 г.  
Предвыборный плакат КПГ, 1932 г. "Борись против голода и войны! Голосуй за Тельмана!"  
Эрнст Тельман (Ernst Thälmann), 1932.  
Название: Тельман – речь 15 февраля 1928 в Колонном зале - 00:58 
Описание: Пламенное выступление немецкого коммуниста, председателя ЦК КП Германии, жизнь которого закончилась в застенках Бухенвальда. С русским недословным переводом и пояснениями.
Исполняет: Эрнст Тельман Исполнение 1928г.  
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=ernsttel  *Фильм о Лейпцигском процессе 1933 года «Борцы» («Kampfer»), «Межрабпомфильм», Москва (1936).*
Фильм есть в интернете на торрентах.  

> http://www.kinozapiski.ru/article/256/ 
> Фильм Вангенхайма «Борцы» — первая непосредственно антигитлеровская, антифашисткая картина, центральной сценой которой была речь Георгия Димитрова на Лейпцигском процессе.  
> Судьба этого фильма, созданного немцами-антифашистами на «Межрабпомфильме», удивительна. Его московская премьера состоялась в 1936 году, берлинская — 27 февраля 1963 года, почти тридцать лет спустя после поджога рейхстага. Фильм «вернулся»  к соотечественникам через двадцать семь лет… Это была судьба многих произведений немецкого искусства, немецкой литературы, созданных на чужбине и прошедших вместе с их авторами сложный и долгий путь на родину. 
> Интересна история создания этого фильма. 
> В марте 1934 года в Москву приехал герой Лейпцигского процесса, выпущенный нацистами благодаря деятельности широчайшего интернационального фронта солидарности с болгарским коммунистом. Среди эмигрантов-кинематографистов возникает идея сделать документальный фильм о Димитрове. Идея эта увлекала Йориса Ивенса. Давнишний соратник Димитрова, писатель и литературовед Альфред Курелла вызывается помочь Ивенсу. Но доступа к немецкой хронике нет. Тогда известный «левый» режиссер театра Веймарской республики, создатель швейцарской «Труппы 31» (кстати, именно в ней готовилась первая постановка «Профессора Мамлока» Вольфа), политэмигрант и антифашист Густав фон Вангенхайм решает поставить игровой фильм о Димитрове и международной солидарности. Сценарий был принят на «Межрабпоме». Кроме того, он получил высокую оценку крайне заинтересовавшегося им Горького. В фильме снимались немцы-эмигранты. Профессиональные актеры, такие, как Генрих Грайф и Роберт Трёш, Александр Гранах, Лотте Лёбингер, знаменитый Эрнст Буш, который в это время записывал пластинки в Москве, писатели Курт Трепте и Фриц Эрпенбек. Участники рабочих агтипропгрупп «Колонне Линкс» и «Ротен Ракетен». И просто люди, не имеющие к актерской работе никакого отношения. Среди последних была жена Фридриха Вольфа Эльза и десятилетний Кони — будущий знаменитый кинорежиссер ГДР Конрад Вольф. На озвучании фильма работали Эрвин Гешоннек, Хедда Циннер и Ханс Клеринг. Димитров согласился произнести часть своей лейпцигской речи перед камерой в Москве. Анри Барбюс повторил свое парижское выступление в защиту Димитрова в павильоне «Межрабпомфильма». 
> Резонанс картины был поистине невероятным, особенно среди антифашистской эмиграции в Москве, Париже, Нью-Йорке. «Дорогой Густав фон Вангенхайм, — написал тогда же в открытом письме режиссеру Макс Офюльс. — Я хочу поблагодарить Вас за все это. Я думаю, что многие присоединятся к моей благодарности — те, кто занимается одной с нами профессией, кто не хочет судить этот фильм, как они судят другие фильмы, кто вдруг перестает видеть картинку, драматургию, диалоги, монтажные стыки, ловкие и неловкие приемы, формальные достижения, — а начинает чувствовать в этой работе то, что еще никому не удавалось: поступок».   http://www.kinozapiski.ru/article/264/ 
> Эрнст Буш (1900–1980) — выдающийся немецкий актер, режиссер, певец. Сценическую деятельность начал в 20-е годы, играл в различных театрах Германии, в том числе у Пискатора и Брехта. Снимался во многих звуковых фильмах (в частности, в «Трехгрошовой опере», 1931, реж. Г.-В.Пабст; «Ничья земля», 1931, реж. В. Тривас; «Куле Вампе», 1932, реж. З.Дудов; и др.). В эмиграции с 1933 года — сначала в Голландии, затем в Лондоне, Цюрихе и с 1935 года — в Советском Союзе, где выступал с концертами в жанре революционной песни, записывал пластинки. Судья Сийверс — его единственная киноработа в Советском Союзе. В 1937 года в составе интернациональной бригады отправляется в Испанию, где выступает с концертами политической песни и издает сборник песен. В 1938–1940 годах работал в Бельгии, где он был интернирован, его депортировали во Францию и поместили в лагерь, затем передали нацистам. Освобожденный в 1945 году Красной Армией, он вернулся в Берлин, продолжил концертную и театральную деятельность, был одним из ведущих актеров брехтовского «Берлинер-ансамбль». В 1971 году сыграл одну из ролей в фильме Конрада Вольфа «Гойя, или Тяжкий путь познания». 
> По материалам книги: 
> G u n t e r  A g d e.   
> ...

----------


## FL

Еще песни с требованиями освобождения Тельмана.   

> Canción a Thaelmann 
> Esta canción, cuya letra compuso Rafael Alberti, es la primera de tipo social que se ha escrito en nuestra época en España destinada a ser cantada por la clase trabajadora. Alcanzó una gran popularidad, siendo muy conocida por los obreros, los cuales la cantaban en mítines, entierros y manifestaciones ya por el año 1933. (Carlos Palacio, "Colección de Canciones de Lucha")

 Canción a Thaelmann
Letra: Rafael Alberti
Música: Jesús Villatero 
¡Camaradas, hombro con hombro!
¡Camaradas, más firme el paso!
¡Para marchar en cadena
una cadena tejamos!
¡Para marchar en cadena
una cadena tejamos! 
¡Norte, Sur, Este y Oeste!
Unidos vienen cantando,
los proletarios avanzan,
ya avanza el proletariado,
¡Viva!.
Thaelmann será libertado. 
¡Camaradas, hombro con hombro!
¡Camaradas, más firme el paso!
¡Para libertar a Thaelmann
hoces y puños en alto!
¡Para libertar a Thaelmann
hoces y puños en alto! 
Ya las hachas retroceden,
tiembla Alemania sangrando,
rueda por tierra el fascismo,
¡Muera!
al pie del proletariado. 
==================================================  =========
Thälmann-Lied (Für den Kameraden Thälmann: Hoch die Faust!)
Text: Erich Weinert; Musik: Paul Arma 
Ernst Thälmann, der ging uns voran
die Faust geballt zum Schlagen.
Kolonnen wuchsen Mann an Mann,
den Kampf voranzutragen.
Er ging voran, wo die Fahne braust
Für den Kameraden Thälmann: Hoch die Faust! 
Er fiel den Schindern in die Hand,
die kaufen falsche Zeugen.
Er hält der Qual und Folter stand,
die konnten ihn nicht beugen
trotz Mord und Tod, der im Kerker haust.
Für den Kameraden Thälmann: Hoch die Faust! 
Es schallt Alarm: Das Mordgericht
will ihm den Kopf abschlagen.
Doch wenn die Welt zum Sturm aufbricht,
dann werden sie's nicht wagen.
Reißt weg das Beil, das schon niedersaust!
Für den Kameraden Thälmann: Hoch die Faust! 
Dimitroff haben wir befreit,
weil wie die Welt entflammten.
Drum wieder in die Ohren schreit
den Henkern, den verdammten.
Die Welt ist wach, die Empörung braust:
Für den Kameraden Thälmann: Hoch die Faust! 
Text: Erich Weinert (1934)
Musik: Paul Arma 
Zit. n. Schallplattenaufnahme von Ernst Busch für Gramplastrest, Moskau 1936.

----------


## FL

Первая совместная песня, созданная Г.Эйслером и Э.Бушем. Песня завоевала огромную популярность и сделала известными имена своих создателей. 
Название: Lied der Arbeitslosen Stempellied Песня безработного Штемпельная - немецкий
Описание: Поводом к созданию песни явилась страшная полоса безработицы во время мирового экономического кризиса, начавшаяся в Германии осенью 1929 г. Тогда безработные должны были отмечаться на бирже труда, где проставлялся штемпель в карту безработного. 
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: David Weber (= Robert Gilbert) 1929г. 
1)
Ранняя запись. В данной записи текст сокращенный (без второго куплета).
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Studioorchester Dirigent Hanns Eisler Исполнение: 1929г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9686 
2)
Запись с полной версией текста.
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение: 1964г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9687 
Lied der Arbeitslosen Stempellied Песня безработного Штемпельная - немецкий
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: David Weber (= Robert Gilbert) 
Keenen Sechser in der Tasche,
bloß 'n Stempelschein.
Durch die Löcher der Kledaasche
kiekt die Sonne rein.
Mensch, so stehste vor der Umwelt
jänzlich ohne was;
wenn dein Leichnam plötzlich umfällt,
wird keen Ooge naß.
Keene Molle schmeißt der Olle,
wenn er dir so sieht ..-.. Tscha
die Lage sieht sehr flau aus,
bestenfalls im Leichenschauhaus
haste noch Kredit. 
Stellste dir zum Stempeln an
wird det Elend nich behoben. –
Wer hat dir, du armer Mann,
abjebaut so hoch da droben? 
Ohne Arbeit, ohne Bleibe
biste null und nischt.
Wie 'ne Fliege von der Scheibe
wirste wegjewischt.
Ohne Pinke an der Panke
stehste machtlos da,
und der Burschoa sagt: Danke!
rückste ihm zu nah.
Äußerst schnell schafft
die Jesellschaft Menschen uff 'n Müll – 
Wenn de hungerst, halt de Fresse;
denn sonst kriegste 'ne Kompresse –
und das mit Jebrüll. 
Stellste dir zu pampich an,
setzt et jleich 'n Wink von oben –
denn es hab 'n dich armen Mann
abjebaut die hoch da droben. 
Und so kieken dir de Knochen
sachte aus der Haut.
Und du bist in wen'gen Wochen
völlig abjebaut.
Und du koofst dir een paar Latten
für 'ne letzte Mark;
denn für eenen dünnen Schatten
reicht 'n dünner Sarg.
Nur nich drängeln
zu die Engeln
kommste noch zur Zeit.
„Holde Rationalisierung“
singt dir de Jewerkschaftsführung
sinnig zum Geleit. 
Stell dir vorsichtshalber dann
Jleich zum Stempeln an auch oben –
denn du bleibst, als armer Mann,
abjebaut auch hoch da droben. 
Перевод: 
Ни одной монеты в кармане,
только штемпельная карточка.
Через дыры одежды
глядит ясное солнце.
Человек, так стоит перед окружающим миром
совершенно без ничего;
если твой труп упадет внезапно,
ни в одном глазу слез не будет.
Не поставят ни одной кружки старого пива,
когда на тебя смотрят таким образом.- Ша,
положение выглядит очень слабым,
в лучшем случае в морге
Имеешь еще кредит. 
Служащий со штемпелем
не избавит тебя от нищеты.
Кому ты нужен, ты, бедный человек,
уволенный так высоко там наверху? 
Без работы, без ночлега
Ты нуль и ничто.
Как муху с оконного стекла
тебя смахнут.
Без денег в Панке (район Берлина)
стоять бессмысленно,
и буржуа говорит: Спасибо!
Своя рубашка ему слишком близка.
Очень быстро убирают
товарищество людей в мусор – 
Если голодаешь, заткнись;
так как иначе получишь компресс
вместе с рычанием. 
Служащий тебе с наглостью
ставит сверху знак безразличия –
какое имеет к тебе, бедному человеку,
уволенному там высоко наверху. 
И так на тебе легко
проглядывают кости из кожи.
И ты в течение нескольких недель
полностью уволен.
И ты получаешь несколько планок
за последние марки,
так как для тонкой тени
достаточно тонкого гроба.
Только не напирай вперед
к ангелам,
успеешь еще вовремя.
„Прелестная рационализация“
так поют тебе профсоюзные руководители,
чуткие, на проводах. 
Становись тогда, на всякий случай,
К такому же штемпелю также наверху –
так как ты остаешься, как бедный человек,
уволенным также там высоко наверху. 
1929 
История песни.  

> Цитата из книги "Эрнст Буш и его время", Г.Шнеерсон, М., 1971. 
> " 
> Одним из примеров музыкально-политического репортажа, выполненного поэтом, композитором и певцом-актером на самом высоком уровне, может служить знаменитая "Штемпельная песня". Это была первая песня, написанная Эйслером для Буша и целиком рассчитанная на его актерские и вокальные данные. Поводом к созданию песни явилась страшная полоса безработицы, поразившая немецкий пролетариат осенью 1929 года. По правилам биржи труда, куда ежедневно в тщетной надежде найти хоть какую-нибудь работу приходили тысячи и тысячи бедняков, каждый безработный был обязан в определенные дни предъявлять свою карточку, на которую ставился штемпель, дававший право на получение работы, если таковая вдруг появлялась, и грошового пособия. Эта народная трагедия послужила поводом для поэта Давида Вебера написать стихи, а для Эйслера - музыку песни, которая вошла в историю рабочего движения Германии под ироническим названием "Штемпельная" ("Stempellied").  
> В стихах Вебера оживает тревожная атмосфера эпохи, жалкая и трагическая фигура безработного пролетария, жителя заводских кварталов Берлина (стихи написаны на характерном берлинском диалекте), без гроша в кармане, оборванного, голодного. Горькая ирония и тоска звучат в словах:  
> ...Нет надежды, все равно 
> Ты у биржи ждешь чего-то... 
> В высших сферах решено, 
> Что ты будешь без работы.  
> (Перевод С. Болотина)  
> ...

 
Пластинка с песней, выпущенная в Германии ~1930 г.  
Фото. Эрнст Буш, 1930 г.   

> Крах на Уолл-Стрит в декабре 1929 года положил конец идиллии мирного развития немецкого капитализма. Как мы уже указали, германская промышленность в очень большой степени зависела от внешнего рынка. Задолженность большого капитала перед иностранными кредиторами сразу же поставила немецкую буржуазию в отчаянное положение. Вот таблица, сравнивающая промышленные индексы США и Германии (1928 год уравнен баллу 100):  
>         США   Германия 
> 1929 106,3 101,4 
> 1931 64      60  
> Эти цифры говорят сами за себя. Падение внешнего рынка резко ударило по прибыльности тяжелой промышленности и банков, которые ссудили ей деньги. 11 мая 1931 года рухнул крупный венский банк Kredit-Anstalt; 13 июля закрылся один из крупнейших германских банков Danatbank. Повышение банковских ставок задушило кредит и привело к повальным остановкам концернов, особенно в тяжелой промышленности, а также к массовым увольнениям рабочих, которые в свою очередь ударили по благополучию средних промежуточных групп общества. Безработица в Германии выросла с 1.368.000 в 1929 г. до 3.144.000 в 1930 г., 5.668.000 в 1931 г. и 6.014.000 в 1932 г. (Pinson, p. 453). Для сравнения стоит заметить, что согласно переписи 1925 года население Германии насчитывало 63,18 миллиона человек, и согласно пепреписи 1933 г. увеличилось до 66 миллионов; обычно от четверти до трети населения могли составлять наемную рабочую силу.

 Современный вариант песни. 
В интернете попался также современный вариант песни. 
Собственно изменения текста только в двух местах: 
1) вместо "Stempelschein" (штемпельной карточки) - „HARTZ IV“-Schein (карточка „HARTZ IV“), 
2) вместо 
„Holde Rationalisierung“ singt dir de Jewerkschaftsführung 
„Прелестная рационализация“ так поют тебе профсоюзные руководители 
поставлено 
„Das ist Globalisierung “ singt dir de Regierung 
„Это - глобализация“ так поет тебе правительство.    

> Ich stelle fest, soviel anders ist es heutzutage auch nicht oder wie der alte Salomo zu sagen pflegte »Es gibt nichts Neues unter der Sonne.« 
> Und die Panke fließt gleich bei mir ums Eck! Meine U-Bahn ist die Pankstraße. 
> Im übrigen habe ich immer bei Regen die Furcht, die Panke könnte über die Ufer treten, wie damals 1888, als im Wedding viele Menschen in den Kellern ertrunken sin. 
> Kultur: STEMPELLIED 1929 - 2009 (Was hat sich in Deutschland seit 1929 geändert ????) 09.06.2009 Vorbemerkung: Dieses Lied entstand während der Weltwirtschaftskrise 1929 in Berlin. Damals mussten Arbeitslose sich jeden Tag beim Arbeitsamt melden, und bekamen dafür einen Stempel auf ihre Arbeitslosenkarte. Inzwischen haben wir das Jahr 2009. Deshalb habe ich statt „Stempelschein“ „Hartz-IV-Schein“ eingesetzt, statt Rationalisierung Globalisierung. 
> STEMPELLIED 1929 - 2009
> Keenen Sechser in der Tasche, bloß 'n *„HARTZ IV“-Schein*.
> Durch die Löcher der Kledaasche kiekt die Sonne rein.
> Mensch, so stehste vor der Umwelt jänzlich ohne was;
> wenn dein Leichnam plötzlich umfällt, wird keen Ooge naß.
> ...

----------


## FL

Еще  песня с упоминанием штемпеля и веревок. 
Название: Das "Rote-Fahne"-Lied Песня о газете "Роте Фане" - немецкий
Описание: Песня о газете КПГ 1920-30-х гг. "Роте Фане (Красное знамя)".
Песня написана коллективом агитпропгруппы "Красные рупора" в 1932 году как ответ на частые запреты коммунистической прессы со стороны правительства Веймарской республики. 
Вышла на одной из последних пролетарских пластинок, выпущенных в Германии до установления фашистской диктатуры. Запись Versandhaus "Arbeiter-Kult" Mech. Cop. 1932
Музыка: Edith Vallentin Слова: Maxim Vallentin 1932г. Исполняет: Agitprop-Truppe "Das Rote Sprachrohr", Berlin Исполнение 1932г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9677 
Das Rote Fahne Lied Песня о газете Роте Фане - немецкий
Музыка: Edith Vallentin Слова: Maxim Vallentin 
Das "Rote-Fahne"-Lied 
Kameraden, wir sind nie allein,
Leninisten sollen die Massen führen.
Wir wolln Helfer, Kämpfer, Führer sein,
das muß jeder Unterdrückte spüren.
Mancher stiehlt, und mancher greift zum Strick -
immer, überall, auf alle Fälle:
Greife ein, Genosse Bolschewik,
im Betrieb und auf der Stempelstelle! 
Hast du deine Waffe schon erkannt?
Halte hoch im Kampf die rote Fahne!
Trag sie täglich über Stadt und Land,
deine scharfe Waffe: "Rote Fahne"! 
Proletarier nehmen nichts in Kauf,
schreiben alles in der "Fahne" nieder.
Proletarier lesen's, horchen auf,
denn die "Fahne" gibt die Wahrheit wieder.
Mancher hat darüber nachgedacht,
er wird fordern, wird um Freiheit ringen;
er wird glauben an die Klassenmacht,
wird mit uns den Klassenfeind bezwingen! 
Hast du deine Waffe schon erkannt... 
Die Millionen schreiben selbst den Text,
ihrer Zeitung Fleisch und Blut zu geben.
Aus den Zeilen, aus den Spalten wächst
die Geschichte von dem harten Leben.
Die Millionen spüren ihre Kraft,
sie marschieren unter roten Fahnen
für den Sowjet, der die Freiheit schafft,
um in breiter Front den Weg zu bahnen! 
Hast du deine Waffe schon erkannt... 
Перевод: 
Песня о газете "Rote-Fahne (Красное знамя)". 
Товарищи, мы никогда не одни,
Ленинисты должны вести массы.
Мы хотим быть помощниками, борцами, руководителями,
Каждый подавляемый должен чувствовать это.
Многие крадут, и многие хватаются за веревку -
Всегда, всюду, в каждом случае:
Вмешивайся, товарищ большевик,
На предприятии и в штемпельном* месте! 
Припев:
Знаешь ли ты уже свое оружие?
Держи высоко в борьбе красное знамя!
Неси его ежедневно в городе и деревне,
Твое острое оружие: "Rote-Fahne (Красное знамя)"! 
Пролетарии не смиряются ни с чем,
записывают всё в "Fahne".
Пролетарии читают это, прислушиваются,
так как "Fahne" возвращает правду.
Многие размышляют над этим,
Будут требовать, будут бороться за свободу;
Будут верить в классовую власть,
преодолеют с нами классового врага! 
Припев. 
Миллионы пишут сами этот текст,
Своей газете плоть и кровь дают.
Из строк, из колонок растет
история о жестокой жизни.
Миллионы чувствуют ее силу,
они маршируют под красными знаменами
за Советы, которые создают свободу,
чтобы в широком фронте дорогу прокладывать! 
Припев. 
1932 
*"По правилам биржи труда каждый безработный был обязан в определенные дни предъявлять свою карточку, на которую ставился штемпель, дававший право на получение работы, если таковая вдруг появлялась, или грошового пособия".   
Фото. Дом имени Карла Либкнехта (Берлин, Бюловплац), где размещалась типография "Роте Фане".
Фото сделано 17 сентября 1930 г., в день выборов Рейсхтаг. 
Лозунг: "Gegen Youngplan, Massenelend und Faschismus. Gegen SPD-Verrat - kämpft mit der KPD Für Brot und Freiheit, für Sowjet-Deutschland Hinein in die KPD".
Перевод: "Против плана Юнга, массовой нищеты и фашизма. Против предательства СДПГ. Борись вместе с КПГ за хлеб и свободу, за советскую Германию".

----------


## FL

Песня о пятилетке (1930)
"...кризис охватывает капитал, а большевизм стоит, как сталь..." 
Первая пятилетка (1929—32). В конце 1932 г. было объявлено об успешном и досрочном выполнении первой пятилетки за четыре года и три месяца. 
Название: Lied vom Fünfjahresplan Песня о пятилетке - немецкий
Описание: Немецкий вариант советской "Песни о пятилетке". Эта песня передавалась Людвигом Ренном в 1930 г. в Москву.
Запись из альбома "100 Jahre Deutsches Arbeiterlied - Eine Dokumentation (Eterna 1967) " ГДР.
Музыка: советская песня (обработка Andre Asriel) Слова: Людвиг Ренн (Ludwig Renn) на основе советской песни 1930 г. Исполняет: Karl-Heinz Weichert и Chor des Stephan-Hermlin-Ensembles der PädagogischenHochschule Potsdam Instrumentalgruppe Leitung: Manfred Grüttner 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9391 
Lied vom Fünfjahresplan Песня о пятилетке - немецкий 
Музыка: советская песня (обработка Andre Asriel) Слова: Людвиг Ренн (Ludwig Renn) на основе советской песни 
Wir singen vom Fünfjahresplan,
denn damit fing was neues an,
die Krise faßt das Kapital,
der Bolschewismus steht wie Stahl. 
Refrain:
Ja, ja, das ist die neue Zeit,
und der Prolet ist jetzt befreit,
die Krise faßt das Kapital,
der Bolschewismus steht wie Stahl. 
Wo gestern Steppe, öd und kahl,
steht ‘ne Fabrik mit einem Mal,
der Viehhirt und der Bauer sieht,
was da mit seinem Land geschieht. 
Refrain: Ja, ja, ... 
Die Naphta quillt in Baku vor,
fließt nach Batum im Leitungsrohr,
und wirkt im Traktor als die Kraft,
die nun des Bauern Arbeit schafft. 
Refrain: Ja, ja, ... 
Sibirien mit Turkestan
verbindet eine Eisenbahn,
an Baumwoll’ hat der Norden Not,
er schickt dafür nach Süden Brot. 
Refrain: Ja, ja, ... 
1930 
Перевод: 
Мы поем о пятилетке,
так как с этим начинается новое,
кризис охватывает капитал,
а большевизм стоит, как сталь. 
Припев:
Да, да, это новое время,
и теперь пролетарий освобожден,
кризис охватывает капитал,
а большевизм стоит, как сталь. 
Где вчера была степь, пустынная и безлюдная,
уже стоит фабрика, разом возникшая,
пастухи и крестьяне смотрят,
что происходит с их страной. 
Припев. 
Нефть, бьющая ключом в Баку,
течет в Батум по трубопроводу,
и трактор работает как сила,
которая теперь работу крестьянина делает. 
Припев. 
Сибирь с Туркестаном
связывает железная дорога,
в хлопке у севера есть необходимость,
он посылает для этого на юг хлеб. 
Припев.  
Нефтепровод Баку-Батуми.  

> В марте 1921 года начал действовать трубопровод Баку - Батуми до Тифлиса, а 20 мая 1921 года первая партия керосина поступила в Батуми. По этому поводу В.И. Ленин писал А.П. Серебровскому: «Теперь, когда есть Батум, надо изо всех сил налечь на быстрейший обмен нефти и керосина за границей на оборудование». 
> <...> 
> Одновременно с нефтепроводом Грозный - Туапсе (1926) начинается строительство нового, Баку - Батуми, протяженностью 834,3 км с тринадцатью перекачивающими станциями. Трубы были закуплены за границей. Оборудование перекачивающих станций, за исключением трех, было изготовлено в СССР. При дальнейшей эксплуатации трубопровода было выявлено, что он не справлялся с перекачкой всей предназначенной для Батуми нефти, требовалось увеличение пропускной способности на 750 тыс. тонн. Это свидетельствовало о неверной исходной информации и непродуманных задачах, стоявших перед нефтяной промышленностью. В 1943 году этот трубопровод был демонтирован, а его трубы использовали для трубопровода Астрахань - Саратов.

 www.szmn.ru/oil_industry/1917.php   

> В годы 1-й пятилетки (1929- 1932) было завершено стр-во Туркестано-Сибирской магистрали, ж.-д. линий Акмолинск (ныне Целиноград) - Караганда, Карталы - Магнитогорск, начато сооружение Беломорско-Балт. канала, введены трубопровод Баку - Батуми (2-я нитка) и продуктопровод Армавир - Трудовая.

 
Прокладка нефтепровода Грозный-Туапсе, 1928.
Фотограф: Шайхет Аркадий (1898-1959) 
------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Об авторе стихов песни - Людвиге Ренне.  
Фото. Людвиг Ренн, 1933 г.   

> Ренн (Renn) Людвиг (22 апреля 1889, Дрезден — 21 июля 1979, Берлин) [псевдоним; настоящее имя и фамилия Арнольд Фридрих Фит фон Гольсенау (Vieth von Golssenau)] - немецкий писатель. 
> Арнольд Фит фон Гольсенау, получивший всемирную известность под литературным псевдонимом «Людвиг Ренн», родился в Дрездене в 1889 году. Его отец принадлежал к верхушке чиновной интеллигенции и готовил своих сыновей к военной карьере. 
> Окончив аристократическую гимназию, Арнольд, по семейной традиции, стал военным. Первую мировую войну он встретил уже офицером, воевал на Западном фронте, командовал сначала ротой, потом батальоном. 
> После окончания войны молодой офицер служил некоторое время в охранных отрядах и в органах безопасности Веймарской республики. Капповский путч и контрреволюция в Берлине очень скоро показали ему истинное лицо нового германского правительства, которому он сначала искренне поверил. 
> Разочаровавшись в нем, Людвиг Ренн отказался стрелять в рабочих, выступивших против реакции, за что, разумеется, был уволен из полиции. На этом и закончилась его военная карьера.  
> С 1920 года начинается период напряженной учебы и исканий. Три года Ренн изучал в Геттингене и Мюнхене юриспруденцию и мировое хозяйство, русский язык и историю искусства. Год работал продавцом в художественном салоне в Дрездене. Пешком путешествовал по Италии, Греции, Турции, Египту. В 1925-1926 годах занялся изучением археологии, истории Византии, Турции, Китая. Круг научных интересов Ренна был исключительно широк, но никогда он не замыкался в узкую сферу «чистой» науки. 
> В 1928 году он вступил в ряды Коммунистической партии Германии. В том же году вышло в свет первое произведение писателя - книга «Война», правдивый автобиографический роман о первой мировой войне. Имя главного героя этой книги, Людвига Ренна, становится литературным псевдонимом писателя.  
> Ренн дважды побывал в Советском Союзе и рассказал о своих впечатлениях в книге «Поездки по России». Эта книга была принята в штыки германскими реакционерами и бойкотировалась владельцами книжных магазинов.  
> В 1929-1932 Ренн работал в Союзе пролетарско-революционных писателей Германии в качестве одного из руководителей Союза и одного из редакторов его органа "Linkskurve". 
> ...

 
Фото. Испания, 1936-37. Слева направо: Йорис Ивенс (Joris Ivens), Эрнест Хемингуэй (Ernest Hemingway), Людвиг Ренн (Ludwig Renn).  
Фото. Испания, 1936-37. Слева направо: Роман Кармен (Roman Karmen), Эрнест Хемингуэй (Ernest Hemingway), Йорис Ивенс (Joris Ivens).  
Фото. Роман Кармен, Берлин, май 1945 г., у Бранденбургских ворот.   

> Йорис Ивенс (Joris Ivens) (1898-1989) - голландский режиссер, оператор, один из создателей кинодокументалистики. Первые работы Ивенса обратили на себя внимание  склонностью к документальному изображению реальности, близкому по эстетике французскому Авангарду:  («Дождь», 1929). Знакомство с жизнью революционной России, где он провел по приглашению В. Пудовкина три месяца, произвело на него глубокое впечатление и сделало убежденным коммунистом на многие годы. На творчество Ивенса-кинодокументалиста повлияли С. М. Эйзенштейн, В. И. Пудовкин, Д. Вертов.  С начала 30-х гг. посвящает своё творчество защите интересов рабочего класса, антиимпериалистической борьбе народов за своё освобождение. Показательны место и время съемок его картин: "Песнь о героях" (1932) — Магнитка, Советский Союз; "Боринаж" (1933, с А. Сторком) — забастовка шахтеров в Бельгии; "Новая земля" (1934) — создание грандиозной дамбы в Голландии; "Испанская земля" (1937) — гражданская война в Испании; "Четыреста миллионов" (193 — японская агрессия в Китае.  
> Фильм  «Испанская земля» снят по сценарию и с закадровым комментарием Эрнеста Хэмингуэя, который тогда находился в Испании в качестве военного корреспондента. 
> Считая своим долгом не только рассказать, но и показать американской общественности, какие испытания и какие зверства твердо выносят испанцы ради победы Республики как народ своим мирным трудом поддерживает ее, Ивенс и  Хемингуэй  с головой уходят в съемку этого фильма. В трудной и опасной боевой обстановке Ивенс  снимает эпизоды боев за Университетский городок, атаку интербригадовцев на реке Хараме, бомбежку Мадрида.   В мае 1937 Хемингуэй повез пленку в США. Ему удалось показать фильм в Белом Доме президенту Рузвельту. Он добился выпуска его в прокат,  фильм принес крупную сумму в фонд помощи Испании.  
> Во время Второй мировой войны Ивенс живет в США и монтирует фильмы о битве с фашизмом ("Наш русский фронт", 1941, с Л. Майлстоуном), "Тревога" / "Боевой пост 4" (1942), "Познай своего врага — Японию" (1945, с Ф. Капрой) и др. В 1945 создает фильм о борьбе за независимость индонезийского народа и солидарности с его борьбой трудящихся Австралии "Индонезия зовет". В послевоенные годы активно сотрудничал с движением сторонников мира. Он снимает ленты о Восточной Европе — "Первые годы" (1947), о конгрессе сторонников мира в Варшаве — "Мир победит во всем мире" (1950, с Е. Боссаком), о Всемирном фестивале молодежи и студентов в Берлине — "Мы за мир!" (1952, с И. А. Пырьевым) и др.

  

> В фильме "Песня великих рек" (1954) публицистическая идея единения всех трудящихся мира облечена в форму волнующей эпической поэмы, снятой более 40 операторами по всей планете.  
> Source : http://www.ivens.nl  
> 1947-57 Stays in Eastern Europe, forced because his Dutch passport has been confiscated, and makes some trade union films such as Lied der Ströme (Song of the Rivers) in colaboration with a.o. Brecht and Sjostakovic. 
> Director:  Joris Ivens 
> Script:  Vladimir Pozner, Joris Ivens 
> Camera:  Anatoli Kloschin, Sacha Vierny, Erich Nitzschmann, Maximilian Scheer 
> Editor(s):  Ella Ensink 
> Assistent Director(s):  Joop Huisken, Robert Menegoz 
> Music:  Dmitri Shostakovitch; songs written by Bertold Brecht and Semion Kirsanov, sung by Ernst Busch (German version) and Paul Robeson (English version) 
> ...

  

> Вместе с А. Кавальканти руководит съемками игрового фильма о судьбе женщин в современном мире "Роза ветров" (1956), а с Ж. Филипом ставит фильм "Приключения Тиля Уленшпигеля" (1956) по роману Ш. де Костера. Был удостоен Международной премии мира (1955), Международной Ленинской премии (195. Особое место в творчестве Ивенса занимает поэтическая лента "Сена встречает Париж" (1957, отмечена на фестивале в Канне), с ее экспрессивной монтажной формой, чтением стихов Ж. Превера за кадром.  
> Ивенс был не только создателем, но и миссионером документального кино, по его словам, "документальный фильм — это совесть киноискусства".  
> Он читал лекции в США в 1930-е годы, после войны много преподавал в киношколах Польши, ГДР, на киностудиях в Китае, в киноклубах Италии. В 1960 Ивенс снимает фильмы в Италии — "Италия — не бедная страна", в Мали — "Завтра в деревне Нангила". Он работает на Кубе — "Вооруженный народ" (1961), "Путевой дневник" (1961), во Вьетнаме — "Небо — земля" (1965), новелла для фильма "Далеко от Вьетнама" (1967), "17–я параллель" (1968, с М. Лоридан), создает лирические репортажи "В Вальпариасо" (1963), "Мистраль" (1965), "Роттердам — европейский порт" (1966) и др. В конце 1970-х — начале 1980-х годов работал в Китае. Последний фильм — "История ветра" — снимался с его участием в Китае в 1988. Г. С. Прожико.

----------


## Hanna

hm.. I think i've heard of him. Well, if there is a communist heaven, then he's definitely there...  But Germany has plenty of catchy socialist songs of its own... At the top of my head: 
Was wollen wir drinken, sieben Tage lang...   ::  +  ::  
Sag mir wo du stehst! (solidarity song)  ::  
Ami geh nach Hause!    ::   (actually I only know the "contemporary european" version, but it's originally German. Und für die eu immernoch ganz relevant, 50 jahre späte, imho.....)    
Oh yes, well there's also Ivan [something]-off who sings Russian folk songs in German. He always wears a kossack hat. Do you know who I mean? He must be pretty old by now. 
---------------------------------
EDIT: I simply had to find "Was wollen wir trinken" because I couldn't stop thinking of it after writing this post. What a SAD, SAD video and tragic contrast to the lyrics...   ::  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBJu8MKZEhI Nobody is helping this poor man, just filming him with their mobile or ignoring him.

----------


## FL

Among these songs I can recognize:  

> Ami geh nach Hause!   :madred:  (actually I only know the "contemporary european" version, but it's originally German. Und für die eu immernoch ganz relevant, 50 jahre späte, imho.....)

 looks like -  *1. Запись с хором.*  
Название: Ami - Go Home! - немецкий
Описание: "Go home, ami, ami, go home..."
Песня написана в 1949-50 гг. как реакция на сепаратное образование ФРГ, закреплявшее американский оккупационный статус в Западной Германии. Песня получила широкое распространение и на много лет стала символом борьбы против империализма США. Популярности песни также способствовала начавшаяся в июне 1950 г. война в Корее.
Музыка: "God Save Ireland" (George F. Root; arr. Hanns Eisler) Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 1950г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1952г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9714  *2. Запись без хора.*
Название: Ami - Go Home! - немецкий
Описание: "Go home, ami, ami, go home..."
Менее распространенный вариант записи, с несколько странной мелодией.
Музыка: "God Save Ireland" (George F. Root; arr. Hanns Eisler) Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 1950г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9798   

> Als Reaktion auf die Gründung des westdeutschen Separatstaates am 7. September 1949, der mit der Anerkennung des amerikanischen Besatzungsstatuts und dem Anschluß an den Marshall-Plan deutlich den Weg der Amerikanisierung beschritt, schrieben Busch und Eisler Anfang 1950 das Lied Ami, go home, das rasch weiteste Verbreitung fand und für viele Jahre zum Symbol des Kampfes gegen den USA-Imperialismus wurde, als dieser im Juni 1950 den Koreakrieg entfesselte. 
> Как реакцию на основание западногерманского отдельного государства 7 сентября 1949 г., которое отчетливо вступало на дорогу американизации при признании американского окупационного статута и присоединении к плану Маршалла, Буш и Эйслер написали в начале 1950 г. песню "Ami - Go Home!", которая скоро получила самое широкое распространение и стала на много лет символом борьбы против империализма США, которые в июне 1950 г. развязали войну в Корее.

  

> http://www.belousenko.com/books/Erenburg/e...g_memoirs_6.htm 
> «Холодная война» проникала во все поры человечества. В Вашингтоне работала хорошо памятная Комиссия по расследованию антиамериканской деятельности, всех, кто осмелился вымолвить «мир», она осуждала за «сочувствие к коммунизму». В день отъезда из Парижа я прочитал в газете «Франс-суар» коротенькое сообщение, что полиция задержала «четырех молодых коммунистов, которые возле здания посольства Соединенных Штатов кричали: «Мы хотим мира», и другие оскорбительные слова». 
> В 1949 году «холодная война» перешла из газетных статей не только в государственные договоры, но и в повседневный быт. Именно в том году родился Атлантический пакт. Раскол Германии принял государственные формы: в том же году в Бонне была провозглашена федеральная республика, а полгода спустя образовалась демократическая республика. 
> <В марте 1950 года на Стокгольмской сессии Всемирного Совета мира было принято обращение о запрете атомного оружия.> 
> ...я с особенным волнением вспоминаю Стокгольмскую сессию в марте 1950 года. Внешне ничего примечательного не было. Приехало человек полтораста. Заседали мы в подвальном зале ресторана (шутя мы говорили: «В катакомбах»). Шведские газеты не упоминали о сессии, и жители Стокгольма нами не интересовались. Однако в истории нашего движения Стокгольмское воззвание заняло исключительное место. Мы понимали, что обращаемся к миллионам людей... 
> За несколько месяцев до Стокгольмской сессии Советское правительство заявило, что оно было вынуждено обзавестись атомным оружием. Западная печать уверяла, что в ядерном вооружении Советский Союз никогда не догонит Америку. О третьей мировой войне говорили как о событии завтрашнего дня... 
> Много лет спустя один из военных комментаторов Соединенных Штатов признал, что пятьсот миллионов подписей под Стокгольмским воззванием заставили призадуматься Трумэна, когда во время корейской войны встал вопрос об использовании атомных бомб. Конечно, весной 1950 года мы не могли этого предвидеть, но мы расходились из «катакомб» взволнованные.

 Ami - Go Home! - немецкий
Музыка: "God Save Ireland" (George F. Root; arr. Hanns Eisler) Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 
Was ist unser Leben wert,
Wenn allein regiert das Schwert
Und die ganze Welt zerfällt in toten Sand?
Aber das wird nicht geschehn,
Denn wir wolln nicht untergehn.
Und so rufen wir durch unser deutsches Land: 
Go home, Ami! Ami, go home!
Spalte für den Frieden dein Atom.
Sag: Good bye dem Vater Rhein.
Rühr' nicht an sein Töchterlein –
Lorelei – solang du singst,
Wird Deutschland sein! 
Clay und Cloy aus USA
Sind für die Etappe da.
„Solln die „german boys“ verrecken in dem Sand“.
Noch sind hier die Waffen kalt.
Doch der Friede wird nicht alt,
Hält nicht jeder schützend über ihn die Hand! 
Go home, Ami! Ami, go home ... 
Ami, lern die Melodei
Von der Jungfrau Lorelei,
Die dort oben sitzt und kämmt ihr goldnes Haar.
Wer den Kamm ihr bricht entzwei,
Bricht sich selbst das G'nick dabei.
Uralt ist das Märchen, traurig, aber wahr! 
Go home, Ami! Ami, go home!
Laß in Ruh den deutschen Strom!
Denn für deinen „Way of Life“
Kriegst du uns ja doch nicht reif.
Gruß von Lorchen: „Bon plaisir“
Der Kamm bleibt hier! 
Ami, hör auf guten Rat:
Bleib auf deinem Länggengrad,
Denn dein Marshall bringt uns zuviel Kriegsgefahr.
Auch der Frieden fordert Kampf.
Setz' die Kessel unter Dampf.
Anker hoch! Das Schiff ahoi! Der Kurs ist klar! 
Go home, Ami! Ami, go home!
Spalte für den Frieden dein Atom.
Sag: Good bye dem Vater Rhein.
Rühr' nicht an sein Töchterlein –
Lorelei – solang du singst,
Wird Deutschland sein!  
Перевод: 
Ami - Go Home! 
Что значит наша жизнь,
Когда всем правит меч,
И весь мир разрушается в мертвый песок?
Но этого не случится,
потому что мы не хотим погибать.
И так мы кричим через всю нашу немецкую землю: 
Припев: 
Go home, Ami! Ami, go home!
Расщепление мира - твой атом.
Скажи "гуд бай" отцу Рейну.
Не трогай его маленькую дочь.
Лорелей, пока ты поешь,
Германия будет существовать! 
Clay(1) и Cloy(2) из USA
явились для своих дел сюда:
"Должны „german boys“ сдохнуть в песке".
Еще оружие холодное,
Но мир не будет долгим,
Если каждый не будет защищать его своими руками! 
Припев. 
Ami, учи легенду 
о девице Лорелей,
которая там наверху сидит и расчесывает свои золотые волосы.
Кто сломает ее гребень,
сломает себе шею.
Старая это сказка, печальная, но верная. 
Go home, Ami! Ami, go home!
Оставь в покое немецкую реку!
Потому что ты никогда не получишь нас
созревшими для твоего „Way of Life“.
Привет от Лорхен: „Хороших развлечений“.
Гребень остается здесь! 
Ami, послушай хороший совет:
Оставайся на своем градусе долготы,
Потому что твой Marshall(3) несет нам слишком большую опасность войны.
Мир тоже требует борьбы.
Ставь котел под пары.
Якорь вверх! Эй, на корабле! Курс ясен! 
Припев. 
В тексте идет ссылка на поэму Генриха Гейне "Лорелея" (см. ниже).   
Английский перевод:   

> Say, what is a life worth, 
> if the sword alone reigns 
> and the whole world falls into dead sand, 
> but this will never happen, 
> since we do want not to perish 
> and therefore we shout through our German land:  
> Go home Yank, Yank go home, 
> fission your atoms for peace, 
> say goodbye to father Rhine, 
> ...

  http://www.dhm.de/
Titel: Ami go home 
Künstler: Elisabeth Shaw, René Graetz 
Verlag/Werkstatt: Ratsdruckerei 
Ort: Dresden 
Datierung: 1950 
Material/Technik: Farboffset 
Größe (B×H): 83 × 58,5 cm 
Inventar-Nr.: p94/874   
«Не балуй!» 
Говорков В. И., 1948  http://www.plakaty.ru/posters?cid=5&so...=1948&id=47   

> http://menelik3.livejournal.com/99774.html 
> Лорелея, или Роль лени при переводе 
> Если сравнить ритм "Лорелеи" в оригинале и в переводе Блока, получается такая картина (знаком "=" отмечены строки, где схема чередования ударных и безударных слогов в переводе и в оригинале совпадает, а знаком "≠" – те, где она различается): 
> Ich weiß nicht, was soll es bedeuten,
> Daß ich so traurig bin;
> Ein Mährchen aus alten Zeiten,
> Das kommt mir nicht aus dem Sinn. 
> Die Luft ist kühl und es dunkelt,
> Und ruhig fließt der Rhein;
> ...

 ===========================================
Подробности, объясняющие, почему в песне появились упоминания о "Лорелей" (cтраница из книги, вывешенной на google books):

----------


## FL

> Sag mir wo du stehst! (solidarity song)

 Not exactly but it reminds: 
Drum links, zwei, drei!
Drum links, zwei, drei!
Wo dein Platz, Genosse, ist!
Reih dich ein in die Arbeitereinheitsfront
Weil du auch ein Arbeiter bist. 
Einheitsfrontlied Песня Единого фронта.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9603
It is also song of the great german team: Hanns Eisler (composer) - Bertolt Brecht (poet) - Ernst Busch (performer).

----------


## FL

В продолжение темы 1929 г. 
Название: Ballade von der Wohltätigkeit Баллада о благотворительности - немецкий
Описание: "Пролетарии! Не впадайте в обман! Они должны вам больше, чем дают. Они должны вам всё! Земли, шахты... Они должны вам счастье и жизнь."
Развернутая вокальная пьеса с джазовым сопровождением, разоблачающая лицемерие и ханжество буржуазии, уделяющей "от своих щедрот" какие-то ничтожные подачки рабочим. 
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Курт Тухольский (Kurt Tucholsky) 1929г. 
1. Впервые записана на пластинку в январе 1933 г.
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Studioorchester Dirigent Hanns Eisler Исполнение 1933г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9784 
2.
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Orchester unter Leitung von Walter Goehr Исполнение 1965г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9786 
Sieh! Da steht das Erholungsheim
einer Aktiengesellschafts-Gruppe;
morgens gibt es Haferschleim
und abends Gerstensuppe. 
Und die Arbeiter dürfen auch in den Park…
Gut. Das ist der Pfennig.
Und wo ist die Mark -? 
Sie reichen euch manch Almosen hin
unter christlichen frommen Gebeten;
sie pflegen die leidenden Wöchnerin,
denn sie brauchen ja die Proleten. 
Sie liefern auch einen Armensarg…
Gut. Das ist der Pfennig. Und wo ist die Mark -? 
Die Mark ist tausend- und tausendfach
in fremde Taschen geflossen;
die Dividende hat mit viel Krach
der Aufsichtsrat beschlossen. 
Für euch die Brühe. Für sie das Mark.
Für euch der Pfennig. Für sie die Mark. 
Proleten!
Fallt nicht auf den Schwindel rein!
Sie schulden euch mehr als sie geben.
Sie schulden euch alles! Die Ländereien,
die Bergwerke und die Wollfärbereien…
sie schulden euch Glück und Leben. 
Nimm, was du kriegst. Aber pfeif auf den Quark.
Denk an deine Klasse! Und die mach stark!
Für dich der Pfennig! Für dich die Mark!
Kämpfe -! 
Перевод: 
Смотри! Там стоит дом отдыха
группы акционерных обществ;
по утрам дают овсяный кисель,
а по вечерам - ячменный суп. 
И рабочие могут также в парк...
Хорошо, это - пфенниг.
А где же марка? 
Они подают вам некоторую милостыню
под христианскими благочестивыми молитвами;
они заботятся о больной роженице,
так как нуждаются в пролетариях. 
Они поставляют также нищие гробы...
Хорошо, это - пфенниг.
А где же марка? 
Марки тысячами и тысячами
в чужие карманы текут;
дивидендами с большими скандалами
наблюдательный совет управляет. 
Для вас - бульон. Для них - мясо (основа).
Для вас - пфенниг. Для них - марка. 
Пролетарии!
Не впадайте в обман!
Они должны вам больше, чем дают.
Они должны вам всё! Земли,
шахты и шерстяные красильни...
Они должны вам счастье и жизнь. 
Бери, что ты получаешь. Однако, презирай эту чепуху.
Думай о своем классе! И он станет сильным!
Для тебя пфенниг! Для тебя марка!
Борись! 
1929   

> В "Кабаре комиков" Буш и Эйслер знакомятся с выдающимся сатириком Куртом Тухольским, на стихи которого Эйслер пишет ряд остроумных песен, баллад и злободневных куплетов. 
> Один из крупнейших немецких поэтов-сатириков ХХ века, Курт Тухольский был блестящим мастером не только политического памфлета, но и исполненных едкой иронии стихов, бичевавших социальные пороки, сытое и самодовольное мещанство, чванное прусское офицерство. Деятельность Тухольского, выступавшего в печати под псевдонимами Питер Пантера и Теобальд Тигр, была связана многие годы с прогрессивным политическим журналом "Вельтбюне". Свое общественное кредо талантливый журналист и поэт-сатирик выразил так: 
> "Мы боремся полные ненависти. Но мы боремся  полные любви к угнетенным. Мы любим в людях мысли о человечестве". 
> Буш обратил внимание Эйслера на жанр политической поэзии. Заинтересовавшись новым жанром, композитор создал целую серию остроумных и ярких произведений, интонационная структура которых возникала нередко из манеры прочтения текста Бушем. 
> Г. Ш.

 Фото. Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler)  
Фото. Курт Тухольский (Kurt Tucholsky)  
Афоризмы Курта Тухольского (с http://www.zen-sms.ru/author/index.php?ELEMENT_ID=795 ): 
Опыт ничего не значит. Свою работу можно плохо и 35 лет делать.
Erfahrung heißt gar nichts. Man kann seine Sache auch 35 Jahre schlecht machen.  
Наш цивилизованный мир – всего лишь большой маскарад. 
Unsere zivilisierte Welt ist nur eine große Maskerade. 
Читателю хорошо — он может сам выбирать писателя.  
Der Leser hat es gut: Er kann sich seine Schriftsteller aussuchen. 
У человека две ноги и два убеждения. Первое — на тот случай, когда ему хорошо; второе — когда ему плохо. Оно-то и называется религией.
Der Mensch hat zwei Beine und zwei Überzeugungen, eine, wenn’s ihm gut geht, und eine, wenn’s ihm schlecht geht. Die Letztere heißt Religion. 
Преимущество ума в том, что можно прикидываться дурачком. Обратное уже труднее.
Der Vorteil der Klugheit besteht darin, dass man sich dumm stellen kann. Das Gegenteil ist schon schwieriger. 
То же по-испански:
Преимущество быть умным состоит в том, что так легче сойти за дурака. Обратное - намного труднее.
La ventaja de ser inteligente es que así resulta más fácil pasar por tonto. Lo contrario es mucho más difícil. 
Английский — простой, но очень трудный язык. Он состоит из одних иностранных слов, которые к тому же неправильно произносятся.   

> http://natapa.msk.ru/biblio/sborniki/newtr...s/tucholsky.htm
> Курт Тухольский 
> Вступительная заметка Н. Берновской 
> Курт Тухольский – самый знаменитый немецкий публицист и поэт первой трети XХ века – родился в Берлине в 1890 году. Отец, глава состоятельной еврейской семьи был директором большой торговой компании. Окончив французскую гимназию, существовавшую в Берлине со времен Великой французской революции, Тухольский поступил на юридический факультет Берлинского университета. Затем учился в Женеве и Йене. 
> Впервые короткое эссе Тухольского появилось в журнале «Ульк» в 1922 году, его двадцать третий день рождения совпал с публикацией короткой истории в театральном журнале Зигфрида Якобсона «Шаубюне». Однако вскоре молодой доктор права оказался в окопах Первой мировой воины в качестве солдата саперного батальона, впрочем затем он был переведен в Курляндию, где стал работать юристом. 
> Вернувшись с воины, Тухольский предпринял вполне успешную попытку сделать банковскую карьеру, однако сразу отказался от нее и целиком погрузился в литературную работу. В 1918 году «Шаубюне» переменила профиль и название, теперь это был журнал «Вельтбюне» общественно-политической направленности и леворадикального толка. Руководил им по-прежнему Зигфрид Якобсон. Тухольский стал его ведущим сотрудником, но публиковался и во многих других периодических изданиях. С 1924 года он жил в Париже, будучи штатным корреспондентом «Вельтбюне» и «Фоссише цайтунг». 
> Курт Тухольский давно уже признан классиком малой формы. Жанры, которыми он владел с одинаковым мастерством, это эссе, юмореска, короткая сатира, гротескная зарисовка, памфлет. Это интеллектуальный Тухольский, острый и тонкий наблюдатель, он критически анализирует о обобщает. 
> Параллельно в его творчестве шел другой поток, здесь была и проза, и стихи, в которых жил Тухольский – лирик, мечтатель, поэт. Атмосфера этого потока совсем иная – душевная тонкость и теплота, снисходительность к слабостям, стремление понять, любовь к человеку. 
> Круг тем и здесь и там примерно тот же: актуальные события немецкой и европейской политики, интерпретация истории, обстоятельства жизни и человеческие типы нелюбимой родины Германии и второй родины – Франции; литература, искусство, театр; предрассудки и человеческие слабости и т.д. Тухольский писал так много, что часто в одном номере «Вельтбюне» появлялось сразу несколько его историй. И он вышел из положения – придумал себе четыре псевдонима, Теобальд Тигер, Игнац Вробель, Петер Пантер, имели каждый свою биографию, позицию и сферу интересов. Принимая всерьез этих персонажей, читатели писали хвалебные или ругательные отзывы в редакцию. Особенно интенсивным поток этих писем становился тогда, когда Тухольский сталкивал лбами своих героев в полемике и спорах. Им же он приписывал и авторство сборников, в которые с некоторых пор объединял свои миниатюры: «Благочестивые песнопения», «Мечтания у прусских каминов», «Улыбка Моны Лизы», «Германия, Германия превыше всего». «Научись смеяться без слез» – вот их названия. А в 1928 году знаменитый немецкий издатель Эрнст Ровольт выпустил ещё один сборник Тухольского «В пять лошадиных сил». 
> ...

----------


## FL

7 ноября 1944 года в токийской тюрьме Сугамо был казнен Рихард Зорге.   
Название: Товарищ Зорге
Описание: "Человек беседует с Россией. Там в ночи, со смертью по соседству."
Музыка: Вано Мурадели Слова: Борис Дворный Исполняет: Артур Эйзен 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=tovarish 
Товарищ Зорге
Музыка: Вано Мурадели Слова: Борис Дворный 
В тишине ночной под небом синим, 
На циновке в хижине японской 
Человек мечтает о России, 
О Москве, проснувшейся под солнцем.  
Видит он простор родных полей 
И берёзки белые у Волги... 
На далёкой, на чужой земле 
Для Отчизны жил товарищ Зорге.  
И звучат в эфире позывные 
Тихо, словно стук больного сердца. 
Человек беседует с Россией 
Там в ночи, со смертью по соседству. 
И порой в улыбке пряча гнев, 
Всюду был ты бдительным и зорким. 
Для родной земли в чужой стране 
Не щадил себя товарищ Зорге.  
До конца ты был прямым и сильным. 
Шёл на смерть для мира на планете. 
И с мечтой о матери-России 
Уходил ты в славное бессмертие.  
Пред тобой простор родных полей 
И берёзки белые у Волги... 
Ты сегодня на родной земле, 
Рядом с нами наш товарищ Зорге!     

> http://www.lib.ru/PRIKL/KOROLKOW/rihard_zorge.txt 
>      "Я - Рихард Зорге - родился 4 октября 1895 года на Южном Кавказе, в Аджикенде. Отец был инженером немецкой нефтяной компании в Баку. Мать - русская, из бедной семьи железнодорожного рабочего. Семья имеет революционные традиции. Дед и его братья были активными участниками
> революции 1848 года".
>      Трехлетним ребенком Зорге очутился в Германии, провел там больше четверти века, до тех пор пока не приехал в Советский Союз.
>      "...До того времени, как началась война, - писал Зорге, - мои детские годы текли сравнительно спокойно, я жил в обеспеченной семье, принадлежащей к классу буржуазии. Наша семья не испытывала никаких материальных затруднений. Но во мне было нечто такое, что несколько отличало меня от других.
>      О текущих событиях в Германии я знал много лучше взрослых. В течение длительного времени скрупулезно изучал политическую обстановку. За это в школе меня даже прозвали "премьер-министром".
>      Детство и юность Рихарда Зорге закончились в школьные каникулы лета четырнадцатого года. 
>      "...Первая мировая война 1914-1918 годов оказала глубочайшее влияние на всю мою дальнейшую судьбу, - писал Зорге. - Если бы даже у меня не было никаких других убеждений, одной ненависти к этой войне было бы достаточно, чтобы я стал коммунистом..."
>      Война для Рихарда Зорге кончилась тем, что он возвратился домой на костылях. Он поступил в Берлинский университет. В это время в России произошла Октябрьская революция.
> ...

  

> http://www.lib.ru/MEMUARY/ZHZL/zorge.txt 
>      Приходится удивляться садистской изощренности японской контрразведки и министра юстиции: именно день 7 ноября они избрали для казни Зорге и Одзаки.
> <...>
>      ...Когда начальник тюрьмы в сопровождении палачей вошел в камеру, Рихард Зорге понял, что час настал.
>      "Сегодня ваш праздник, - сказал Ичидзима. - Надеюсь, вы умрете спокойно". Он потрогал кадык. Палачи рассмеялись. Но под суровым взглядом Зорге они мгновенно притихли. Ичидзима спросил, не добавит ли Зорге еще что-либо к своему завещанию.
>      "Мое завещание останется таким, каким я его написал!" Тогда начальник тюрьмы спросил: "Имеете ли вы что-нибудь еще сказать?" - "Да,  имею. Вы правы, господин начальник тюрьмы: сегодня у меня праздник. Великий праздник - двадцать седьмая годовщина Октябрьской социалистической революции. Я хочу добавить несколько слов к своему завещанию. Передайте живым: Зорге умер со словами: "Да здравствует Советский Союз, да здравствует Красная Армия!"
>      После этого Зорге повернулся к тюремному священнику и сказал: "Я благодарю вас за вашу любезность. Ваши услуги не понадобятся. Я готов".
>      Твердой походкой он прошел через тюремный двор. Очутившись в железобетонном мешке, не остановился перед алтарем, а направился прямо в камеру смерти, встал на крышку люка.
>      О чем он думал в последние минуты жизни?
> ...

  

> По шумному проспекту лишь пять минут ходьбы
> К воротам Александровского сада.
> Здесь в строгой тишине так много от судьбы
> Команды Зорге, Абеля и Радо.
> И вот ты здесь стоишь, к ним голову склонив.
> Ведь это их сердец огонь остался.
> И ныне, и вовек, пока последний жив,
> Не разорвать цепи, как ни пытайся.

----------


## FL

Название: Die Ballade des Vergessens Баллада о забвении - немецкий
Описание: "Забываете... Хотите отомстить... Вас ждет только одна победа - победа вашей смерти..."
Стихи написаны поэтом Клабундом (1890-192 ::  еще в 1925 году под впечатлением роста реваншистских настроений в Германии после первой мировой войны. Но призыв не забывать уроков войны актуален и сейчас. 
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Klabund (=Alfred Henschke) 1925 Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение: 1966г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9809 
Die Ballade des Vergessens Баллада о забвении - немецкий
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Klabund (=Alfred Henschke) 
1.
In den Lüften schreien die Geier schon
lüstern nach neuem Aase.
Es hebt so mancher die Leier schon
beim freibiergefüllten Glase,
zu schlagen siegreich den alt bösen Feind,
tät er den Humpen pressen...
Habt Ihr die Tränen, die Ihr geweint,
vergessen, vergessen, vergessen? 
2.
Habt Ihr vergessen, was man Euch tat,
des Mordes Dengeln und Mähen?
Es läßt sich bei Gott der Geschichte Rad,
beim Teufel nicht rückwärts drehen.
Dein Sohn, der im Graben, im Grabe schrie
nach Dir, von Würmern zerfressen...
Mutter, Mutter, Du sollst es nie,
Du sollst es niemals vergessen!  
3.
Millionen krepierten in diesem Krieg,
den nur ein paar Dutzend gewannen.
Sie schlichen nach ihrem teuflischen Sieg
mit vollen Säcken von dannen.
Im Hauptquartier bei Wein und Sekt
tät Mancher sein Liebchen pressen.
An der Front lag der Kerl, verlaust und verdreckt,
vergessen, vergessen, vergessen. 
4.
Es blühte noch nach dem Kriege der Mord,
es war eine Lust, zu knallen.
Es zeigte in diesem traurigen Sport
sich Deutschland über Allen.
Ein jeder Schurke hielt Gericht,
die Erde mit Blut zu nässen.
Deutschland, du sollst die Ermordeten nicht
und niemals die Mörder vergessen! 
5.
(Vergaßt Ihr die gute alte Zeit,
die schlechteste je im Lande?
Euer Herrscher hieß Narr, seine Tochter Leid,
die Hofherren Feigheit und Schande.
Er führte Euch in den Untergang
vom Größenwahn besessen.
Längst habt Ihr 's bei Wein, Weib und Gesang
vergessen, vergessen, vergessen.) 
6.
Der neue Krieg kommt anders daher,
als Ihr ihn Euch geträumt noch.
Er kommt nicht mit Säbel und Gewehr,
zu heldischer Geste gebäumt noch;
Und wer die Lanze zum Himmel streckt,
sich mit wehenden Winden zu messen,
der ist in einer Sekunde verreckt,
vergessen, vergessen, vergessen. 
7.
(Ihr heult von der Kriegs- und Friedensschuld
der Andern – Ihr wollt Euch rächen.
Woher nehmt Ihr den frechen Mut, von Schuld
und Sühne Euch freizusprechen?
Sieh Deine Fratze im Spiegel hier
von Haß und Raffgier besessen:
Du hast, war je eine Seele in Dir,
sie vergessen, vergessen, vergessen.) 
8.
Ihr hetzt zum Krieg, zum frischfröhlichen Krieg,
und treibt die Toren zu Paaren.
Ihr werdet nur einen einzigen Sieg:
den Sieg des Todes gewahren.
Zu Spät ist’s dann, von der Erde zu fliehn
mit etwa himmlischen Pässen.
Gott hat Euch aus seinem Munde gespien,
Gott hat Euch auf ewig vergessen! 
Перевод: 
1.
В небесах уже коршуны кричат,
жадные до новой падали.
В стольких песнях уже поднимается,
вместе с кружками бесплатного пива:
ударить победоносно по старому злому врагу, -
кубки сжимают...
Были у вас слезы, которые вы выплакали,
забываете, забываете, забываете? 
2.
Вы забыли, что сделали вам,
затачивание косы убийств и их жатва?
Это колесо истории богом остановлено,
чертом обратно не вертится.
Твой сын, который в могиле, в могиле
звал тебя, червями съедаемый...
Мать, мать, ты никогда не должна,
Ты никогда не должна забывать это! 
3.
Миллионы гибли на этой войне,
и только несколько десятков выигрывали.
Они прокрадывались после их дьявольской победы
с полными мешками оттуда.
В штаб-квартире с вином и шампанским
со своими милыми обнимались.
А на фронте парень лежал, завшивленный и искореженный,
забывают, забывают, забывают. 
4.
Процветало еще после войны убийство,
было желание пускать в ход оружие.
Германия красовалась в этом печальном спорте 
превыше всех.
Каждый негодяй судил
землю кровью поливать.
Германия, ты не должна забывать убитых
и никогда не должна забывать убийц! 
5.
(Забыли вы старое доброе время,
которое самое скверное в стране?
Ваш властитель назывался глупцом, его дочь - горем,
придворные господа - малодушие и стыд.
Он вел вас к закату,
одержимый манией величия.
Давно это было с вином, женщинами и песнями,
забывают, забывают, забывают). 
6.
Новая война приближается по-другому,
не так, как она вам мечтается.
Она не приходит с саблей и винтовкой,
с выпячиванием героических жестов;
И кто вытягивает пику к небу,
тот мерится силами со сметающими ветрами, -
он сдохнет через одну секунду,
забывают, забывают, забывают. 
7.
(Вы воете от военных и мирных долгов
другим – вы хотите отомстить.
Откуда вы берете наглую решимость долгов
и искупления не признавать?
Посмотри на свою гримасу в зеркале,
ненавистью и жадностью одержимую:
У тебя имелась, была душа в тебе.
Вы забываете, забываете, забываете). 
8.
Вы травите к войне, к освежающей веселой войне,
и покоряете глупцов.
Вас ждет только одна победа:
победу смерти увидите.
Тогда поздно будет от земли искать спасения,
Хоть бы и с небесными паспортами.
Бог выплюнул вас из своего рта,
Бог забыл вас навечно! 
1925   

> Здесь инверсия (т.к. стихотворение) 
> Es zeigte in diesem traurigen Sport
> sich Deutschland uber Allen
> - грамматически правильный порядок слов:
> Es zeigte sich in diesem traurigen Sport Deutschland uber Allen

 
Советская листовка. "Папа убит! Жалуйтесь Гитлеру, который это сделал!"   

> http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/burtsev_mi/03.html 
> Первое заседание Совета военно-политической пропаганды состоялось 16 июня 1942 г. <...> 
> Сделав небольшую паузу, А. С. Щербаков продолжал:  
> — Гитлер вытравил у своих солдат все человеческие чувства в отношении к другим людям и народам. Излишне, вероятно, напоминать вам признание фюрера: «Мы воспитали молодежь, перед которой содрогнется мир, — молодежь грубую, требовательную, жестокую. Я хочу, чтобы она походила на диких молодых зверей». Но вместе с тем немецкие солдаты оказались сентиментальны — оборотная сторона жестокости, что ли. И поэтому мы должны усилить «сентиментальную» пропаганду, чтобы таким образом воздействовать на их психику и сознание. Я помню, как летом прошлого года мне докладывали о листовке «Фатер ист тод!» — ее действие превзошло все ожидания. Мне рассказывали, что не было пленного, который не упомянул бы о ней, и что многие немецкие солдаты, поднимая руки, сжимали эту листовку как пропуск в плен.  
> Я живо вспомнил эту листовку: снежное поле, замерзшие трупы немецких солдат, а на этом фоне крупным планом плачущий ребенок — слезы градом катятся из его глаз, и под рисунком всего три слова: «Fater ist tot!» («Папа убит!») Да, многие немецкие солдаты, вероятно, понимали, что смерть за фюрера ничем не оправдана в глазах этого ребенка, их ребенка, но страх, как путами, стреножил мысль и волю этих солдат. Да еще тупое послушание...

 В песне представлен сжатый вариант баллады. 
Ее полный текст:  
Die Ballade des Vergessens  
In den Lüften schreien die Geier schon, 
Lüstern nach neuem Aase. 
Es hebt so mancher die Leier schon 
Beim freibiergefüllten Glase, 
Zu schlagen siegreich den alt bösen Feind, 
Tät er den Humpen pressen... 
Habt ihr die Tränen, die ihr geweint, 
Vergessen, vergessen, vergessen?  
Habt ihr vergessen, was man euch tat, 
Des Mordes Dengeln und Mähen? 
Es läßt sich bei Gott der Geschichte Rad 
Beim Teufel nicht rückwärts drehen. 
Der Feldherr, der Krieg und Nerven verlor, 
Er trägt noch immer die Tressen. 
Seine Niederlage erstrahlt in Glor 
Und Glanz: Ihr habt sie vergessen.  
Vergaßt ihr die gute alte Zeit, 
Die schlechteste je im Lande? 
Euer Herrscher hieß Narr, seine Tochter Leid, 
Die Hofherren Feigheit und Schande. 
Er führte euch in den Untergang 
Mit heitern Mienen, mit kessen. 
Längst habt ihr's bei Wein, Weib und Gesang 
Vergessen, vergessen, vergessen.  
Wir haben Gott und Vaterland 
Mit geifernden Mäulern geschändet, 
Wir haben mit unsrer dreckigen Hand 
Hemd und Meinung gewendet. 
Es galt kein Wort mehr ehrlich und klar, 
Nur Lügen unermessen... 
Wir hatten die Wahrheit so ganz und gar 
Vergessen, vergessen, vergessen.  
Millionen krepierten in diesem Krieg. 
Den nur ein paar Dutzend gewannen. 
Sie schlichen nach ihrem teuflischen Sieg 
Mit vollen Säcken von dannen. 
Im Hauptquartier bei Wein und Sekt 
Tat mancher sein Liebchen pressen. 
An der Front lag der Kerl, verlaust und verdreckt 
Und vergessen, vergessen, vergessen.  
Es blühte noch nach dem Kriege der Mord, 
Es war eine Lust, zu knallen. 
Es zeigte in diesem traurigen Sport 
Sich Deutschland über allen. 
Ein jeder Schurke hielt Gericht, 
Die Erde mit Blut zu nässen. 
Deutschland, du sollst die Ermordeten nicht 
Und nicht die Mörder vergessen!  
O Mutter, du opferst deinen Sohn 
Armeebefehlen und Ordern. 
Er wird dich einst an Gottes Thron 
Stürmisch zur Rechenschaft fordern. 
Dein Sohn, der im Graben, im Grabe schrie 
Nach dir, von Würmern zerfressen... 
Mutter, Mutter, du solltest es nie 
Vergessen, vergessen, vergessen!  
Ihr heult von Kriegs- und Friedensschluß – hei: 
Der andern – Ihr wollt euch rächen: 
Habt ihr den frechen Mut, euch frei 
Von Schuld und Sühne zu sprechen? 
Sieh deine Fratze im Spiegel hier 
Von Haß und Raffgier besessen: 
Du hast, war je eine Seele in dir, 
Sie vergessen, vergessen, vergessen.  
Einst war der Krieg noch ritterlich, 
Als Friedrich die Seinen führte, 
In der Faust die Fahne – nach Schweden nicht schlich 
Und nicht nach Holland 'chapierte. 
Einst galt noch im Kampfe Kopf gegen Kopf 
Und Mann gegen Mann – indessen 
Heut drückt der Chemiker auf den Knopf, 
Und der Held ist vergessen, vergessen.  
Der neue Krieg kommt anders daher, 
Als ihr ihn euch geträumt noch. 
Er kommt nicht mit Säbel und Gewehr, 
Zu heldischer Geste gebäumt noch: 
Er kommt mit Gift und Gasen geballt, 
Gebraut in des Teufels Essen. 
Ihr werdet, ihr werdet ihn nicht so bald 
Vergessen, vergessen, vergessen.  
Ihr Trommler, trommelt, Trompeter, blast: 
Keine Parteien gibt's mehr, nur noch Leichen! 
Berlin, Paris und München vergast, 
Darüber die Geier streichen. 
Und wer die Lanze zum Himmel streckt, 
Sich mit wehenden Winden zu messen – 
Der ist in einer Stunde verreckt 
Und vergessen, vergessen, vergessen.  
Es fiel kein Schuß. Steif sitzen und tot 
Kanoniere auf der Lafette. 
Es liegen die Weiber im Morgenrot, 
Die Kinder krepiert im Bette. 
Am Potsdamer Platz Gesang und Applaus: 
Freiwillige Bayern und Hessen... 
Ein gelber Wind – das Lied ist aus 
Und auf ewige Zeiten vergessen.  
Ihr kämpft mit Dämonen, die keiner sieht, 
Vor Bazillen gelten nicht Helden, 
Es wird kein Nibelungenlied 
Von eurem Untergang melden. 
Zu spät ist's dann, von der Erde zu fliehn 
Mit etwa himmlischen Pässen. 
Gott hat euch aus seinem Munde gespien 
Und vergessen, vergessen, vergessen.  
Ihr hetzt zum Krieg, zum frischfröhlichen Krieg, 
Und treibt die Toren zu Paaren. 
Ihr werdet nur einen einzigen Sieg: 
Den Sieg des Todes gewahren. 
Die euch gerufen zur Vernunft, 
Sie schmachten in den Verlässen: 
Christ wird sie bei seiner Wiederkunft 
Nicht vergessen, vergessen, vergessen.  
(Alfred Henschke) Klabund   
Фото. Клабунд (= Альфред Хеншке). 1928 г. 
Klabund (=Alfred Henschke) 
Альфред Хеншке (1890-192 :: , поэт и писатель, умер в 37 лет от туберкулеза. 
Еще его стихи (много на советские темы): http://www.gedichteportal.de/html/klabund.html

----------


## FL

Прослеживается такая закономерность: на англоязычных сайтах первой среди песен Эрнста Буша упоминается  Die Moorsoldaten ("Песня болотных солдат"), на немецкоязычных - "Небо Испании", у нас, конечно, самая известная - "Песня Единого фронта". 
Название: Die Moorsoldaten - немецкий
Описание: Песня "Солдаты болот" написана в 1933 г. коммунистами-политзаключенными в фашистском концлагере Бёргермор, расположенном на болотах. Его узники занимались «исправительными» работами – добычей торфа. Песня была переведена на многие языки, и стала песней сопротивления фашистам практически во всех европейских странах.   

> Background of "Die Moorsoldaten" reprinted from Wikipedia. 
> This song was written by prisoners in Nazi moorland labour camps in Lower Saxony, Germany. The Emslandlager("Emsland camps") - as they were known - were for political opponents of the Third Reich, located outside of Börgermoor, now part of the commune Surwold, not far from Papenburg.
> By 1933, one camp, Börgermoor, held about 5,000 Communist and Socialist internees. They were banned from singing political songs so they wrote and composed their own. The words were written by Johann Esser (a miner) and Wolfgang Langhoff (an actor); the music was composed by Rudi Goguel and was later adapted by Hanns Eisler and Ernst Busch.
> It was first performed at a Zircus Konzentrazani ("concentration camp concert") on 28 August 1933 at Börgermoor camp. Here is Rudi Goguel's description of it:
> The sixteen singers, mostly members of the Solinger workers choir, marched in holding spades over the shoulders of their green police uniforms (our prison uniforms at the time). I led the march, in blue overalls, with the handle of a broken spade for a conductor's baton. We sang and by the end of the second verse nearly all of the thousands of prisoners present gave voice to the chorus. With each verse, the chorus became more beautiful and, by the end, the SS - who had turned up with their officers – were also singing, apparently because they too thought themselves "peat bog soldiers".
> The song has a slow simple melody, reflecting a soldier's march, and is deliberately repetitive, echoing and telling of the daily grind of hard labour in harsh conditions. It was popular with German refugees in the Thirties and was used as a marching song by the German volunteers of the International Brigades during the Spanish Civil War. It was soon picked up by other nationalities and it appears in almost all the collected anthologies of Spanish Civil War songs.

----------


## FL

Концлагерь Бёргермор на карте (карта с голландского сайта).
Это болотистая местность на границе с Голландией.  
История создания песни by Wolfgang Langhoff: http://freiklick.at/index.php?option=com_c...3&Itemid=61  http://www.dhm.de/lemo/html/nazi/kun...off/index.html http://www.autorenlexikon-emsland.de/johann_esser.htm 
Об авторе слов песни "Болотные солдаты" Вольфганге Лангхоффе и его книге, где он рассказывает историю создания песни.   

> В концентрационном лагере Börgermoor в 1933 г. возникла одна из самых известных песен сопротивления, написанная политзаключенными. 
> После пожара рейхстага 27 февраля 1933 года Вольфганг Лангхофф был арестован. 
> "Солдаты болот" - это один из первых общественных документов о настоящем лице третьего рейха, и одна из первых попыток предостеречь мир и призвать к защите от угрожающей опасности. Вольфганг Лангхофф также рассказывает в своей книге историю создания песни концлагеря "Солдаты болот". Она возникла в болотных концлагерях, цепи из 15 концентрационных лагерей, которые были образованы в 1933 году в нацистской Германии и были известны под общим названием "Emslandlager" (Лагерь страны Эмса). Одним из самых известных узников был журналист и пацифист Карл фон Оссецкий, в 1935 году получивший Нобелевскую премию мира, в 1933 году он находился здесь в лагере "Esterwegen". 
> Учрежденному террору, который включал широкий набор ухищрений, актов насилия и противоречащих друг другу распоряжений, чтобы сделать из арестанта либо "народного товарища"("Volksgenossen"), либо довести его (тогда еще "только") до самоубийства, противопоставляется сопротивление  заключённых. Распорядок лагеря, который обязывал арестантов в области бараков к чему-то вроде самоуправления, позволял строить "тайное руководство", которое создало контактную сеть и на практике оказывало влияние на политическое поведение в лагере. Усилия по идеологическому уравниванию и солидарности в борьбе за существование всех групп делали возможным взаимное соглашение арестантов, о котором рассказывает песня болотных солдат. Здесь Johann Esser, член профсоюза, пишет первую редакцию "Мы - солдаты болот", вероятно, первой - и самой выдающейся - песни концлагерей, которая была переработана Вольфгангом Лангхоффом и дополнена припевом - и с мелодией Rudolf Goguel приобрела известную сегодня форму. 
> В концентрационном лагере Börgermoor около Papenburg пленники жестоко избиваются в 1933 г. ночью охраной СС. После этой "ночи длинных планок" у заключенных возникает план сделать что-то для собственной чести. Они хотят представить театральное представление в воскресенье, "Zirkus Konzentrazani", чтобы показать мучителям, что пленники не потеряли стойкости. Тайком песня "солдат болота" возникает для этого мероприятия. И в конце представления исполняется впервые. Один из авторов, Вольфганг Лангхофф, вспоминает: 
> "И тогда заключённые лагеря услышали впервые песню Бёргермура ("Börgermoorlied"), которая достигла между тем уже популярности в виде народной песни. Один сказал: "Товарищи, сейчас мы споем вам песню о Börgermoor, нашу лагерную песню. Хорошо слушайте и подпевайте, когда припев." 
> "Тяжело и мрачно в ритме марша хор начал: "Куда бы глаз ни посмотрел..." - Глубокая тишина! Как застывшие все сидели, подпевать неспособные, и слушали еще раз припев: "Мы - солдаты болота и тащимся с лопатами в болото..." (...). Тихо и грустно несколько товарищей начали подпевать. Они не смотрели направо или налево. Их глаза отворачивались к колючей проволоке - туда, где небо наталкивалось на бесконечную пустошь. (...) Я видел коменданта. Он сидел, голову вниз, и копал ногой в песке. СС - тихо и неподвижно. - Я видел товарищей. Многие плакали. (...) 
> "Сверху и снизу ходят часовые. Никто, никто не может отсюда выбраться. Побег будет всего лишь стоить жизни..." Товарищи очень тихо спели эту строфу и вступили внезапно громко и жестко с последней строфой: 
> Но у нас не имеется жалоб, 
> ...

 В ноябре 1933 г. Langhoff переводится в Лихтенбург и освобождается 31 марта 1934 в рамках пасхальной амнистии. Возобновление его актерской деятельности почти безнадежно в изменившихся политических условиях. Также ему постоянно угрожает новый арест. В 1934 г. ему удается бегство в Швейцарию. Уже в 1935 году он публикует в швейцарском издательстве свою книгу "Солдаты болот", написанную на документальной основе.

----------


## FL

*Немецкий оригинал песни:* 
DIE MOORSOLDATEN (LAGERLIED VON BÖRGERMOOR)
Text: Johann Esser, Wolfgang Langhoff, KZ Börgermoor, 1933
Musik: Rudi Goguel, KZ Börgermoor, 1933 (Melodiehearbeitung: Hanns Eisler, London, 1935) 
Песня болотных солдат (Песня лагеря Бёргермор)
Слова: Johann Esser, Wolfgang Langhoff (написаны в концлагере Бёргермор, в 1933 г.)
Музыка: Rudi Goguel (написана в концлагере Бёргермор, в 1933 г.) (Обработка мелодии: Hanns Eisler, сделана в Лондоне, в 1935 г.). 
В 1935 г. Эйслер сделал обработку мелодии, и далее песня получила широкую известность благодаря исполнению Эрнста Буша. 
1. 
Запись сделана в Москве в 1936 г. (Грампласттрест №3530). Пластинка с трещиной. 
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш Исполнение: 1936г.   http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=pesnyab3 
2.
Запись сделана в Барселоне в 1937 г.
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) и хор XI интербригады Исполнение: 1937г. http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9310 
3.
Запись 1960-х гг. От более ранних записей Эрнста Буша отличается более полным текстом.
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9433 
4.
Исполняется полный текст. Все шесть куплетов. Запись из альбома "100 Jahre Deutsches Arbeiterlied - Eine Dokumentation (Eterna 1967)".
Музыка: Rudi Goguel (обработка Kurt Greiner-Pol) Исполняет: Mitglieder des Erich-Weinert-Ensembles Chor und Orchester Leitung: Günter Löffler (ГДР) http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9841 
Примечание о вариантах Буша:
1). На ранней записи 1936 года Буш поет в быстром темпе. В записи 1937 года и последующих темп изменен.   

> "Песня вообще-то очень медленная – я как-то попросил студентов в одном баре спеть мне ее… их было человек двадцать и пели они в темпе нашей «Лучинушки».

 2). В записи 1960-х гг. он вместо слова дуб (айхен) в первом куплете поет слово ольха (Эрле).   
DIE MOORSOLDATEN 
Wohin auch das Auge blicket, 
Moor und Heide nur ringsum,
Vogelsang uns nicht erquicket, 
Eichen stehen kahl und krumm. 
Wir sind die Moorsoldaten 
und ziehen mit den Spaten ins Moor. :/ 
Hier in dieser öden Heide 
ist das Lager aufgebaut,
wo wir ferne jeder Freude 
hinter Stacheldraht verstaut. 
Wir sind die Moorsoldaten ... 
Morgens ziehen die Kolonnen 
in das Moor zur Arbeit hin
Graben bei dem Brand der Sonne, 
doch zur Heimat steht der Sinn. 
Wir sind die Moorsoldaten ... 
Heimwärts, heimwärts, jeder sehnet 
zu den Eltern, Weib und Kind.
Manche Brust ein Seufzer dehnet, 
weil wir hier gefangen sind. 
Wir sind die Moorsoldaten ... 
Auf und nieder gehen die Posten. 
Keiner, keiner kann hindurch.
Flucht wird nur das Leben kosten! 
Vierfach ist umzäunt die Burg. 
Wir sind die Moorsoldaten ... 
Doch für uns gibt es kein Klagen. 
Ewig kann 's nicht Winter sein.
Einmal werden froh wir sagen: 
Heimat, du bist wieder mein! 
Dann ziehn die Moorsoldaten 
nicht mehr mit den Spaten ins Moor. :/  
Перевод-подстрочник:  
Куда бы глаз ни посмотрел, 
Болото и пустошь только вокруг,
Пение птиц не радует слух, 
Дубы стоят голые и кривые. 
Мы - болотные солдаты 
и тащимся с лопатами в болото.:/ 
Здесь, в этой безлюдной пустоши 
Построен лагерь, 
Где вдали от всякой радости 
Нас разместили за колючей проволокой. 
Мы - болотные солдаты 
и тащимся с лопатами в болото.:/ 
Утром колонны тянутся 
в болото на работу.
Мы копаем, пока горит солнце,
Но все наши мысли обращены к родине.  
Мы - болотные солдаты 
и тащимся с лопатами в болото.:/ 
Домой, домой! 
Каждый тоскует по родителям, жене и детям, 
Из чьей-то груди вырывается стон, 
Потому что мы здесь в заключении.  
Мы - болотные солдаты 
и тащимся с лопатами в болото.:/ 
Сверху и снизу ходят часовые, 
Никто, никто не может отсюда выбраться. 
Побег будет всего лишь стоить жизни, 
Четырьмя оградами окружен лагерь.  
Мы - болотные солдаты 
и тащимся с лопатами в болото.:/ 
Но у нас не имеется жалоб, 
Зима не может быть вечной.
Однажды мы скажем радостно: 
"Родина, ты - снова моя!" 
Тогда солдаты болот не будут больше
тащиться с лопатами в болото!  :/

----------


## FL

Стихотворный перевод (дата перевода ~1935 г.): 
Болотные солдаты  
Нам лопаты давят плечи,
Нас гнетет безмерный труд.
Здесь и птицы не щебечут,
Здесь и травы не растут. 
Припев: 
Болотные солдаты,
Идем среди проклятых болот.
Болотные солдаты,
Идем среди проклятых болот. 
Тут среди пустыни голой  ( :: 
Лагеря одни окрест.
За колючкой мы с тобою
Вдалеке от милых мест. 
Припев. 
Утром тянутся колонны    ( :: 
Вглубь болот на тяжкий труд,
Но мы помним здесь с тобою
Край сей Родиной зовут. 
Припев. 
Как уйти от часового,
Как прожить короткий век?
Пуля в лоб за взгляд за слово,
Пуля в спину за побег. 
Припев. 
Но не вечны рабства годы
Встанет лето над зимой.
Мы воскликнем: "Край свободный,
Край родной, ты снова мой!" 
Мы больше не солдаты,    ( :: 
Мы бросили лопаты - домой!
Мы больше не солдаты,
Мы бросили лопаты - домой! 
Существует перевод, опубликованный в нотах для баяна. 
Перевод содержит четыре куплета. 
Оригинальный текст на немецком содержит шесть куплетов, но четвертый исполняется редко. 
( ::  - современный перевод куплета (автор перевода Иванов Е. Б.) 
Еще один стихотворный вариант перевода: 
"Песня болотных солдат" 
Нас не тешат птичьи свисты,
Здесь лишь топь да мокрый луг,
Да молчащий лес безлистый,
Как забор, торчит вокруг.
Солдат болотных рота,
С лопатами в болота
Идем. 
Мы застряли безвозвратно.
За побег ты жизнь отдашь.
Обведен четырехкратно
Частоколом лагерь наш.
Солдат болотных рота,
С лопатами в болота
Идем. 
Не томись тоской бесплодной.
Ведь не вечен снег зимы.
Будет родина свободной,
Будем с ней свободны мы!
Болотные солдаты,
В болото мы лопаты
Швырнем! 
Стихи - перевод Арк. Штейнберга
Бертольт Брехт. Театр. Пьесы. Статьи. Высказывания. В пяти томах. Т. 2
М., Искусство, 1963 
Интересно, что в 1930-х годах эту песню учили в школе (в 1980-х она тоже была в школьной программе, но ее только слушали):   

> http://witsoc.narod.ru/10.htm 
> <Воспоминания школьника 1930-х гг. > 
> Немецкий я учил с удовольствием. Мне очень нравились песни Эрнста Буша, немецкого певца и антифашиста, в 1936 году приезжавшего в СССР. Он выступал с хором наших советских ребят, учеников школы имени Карла Либкнехта. Музыка, слова и исполнение захватили нас с Вилькой до глубины наших мальчишеских душ. Эрнст Буш был нашим кумиром. Советским кумиром был А.П. Кторов, а иностранным Буш! 
> И если ты рабочий, то не жди, что нам поможет другой,
> Себе мы свободу добудем в бою своей рабочей рукой!
> Марш левой, два - три, марш левой, два - три,
> Встань в ряды, товарищ, к нам!
> Ты войдешь в наш единый рабочий фронт,
> Потому, что рабочий ты сам! 
> В школе на уроках пения мы учили эту "Песню единого фронта" и еще "Песню болотных солдат". И эти же песни мы с Вилькой пели, когда просто гуляли, сами для себя. В школе же, в драмкружке, у нас ставилась пьеса про Карла Бруннера, про немецких подпольщиков, боровшихся с фашизмом и расклеивавших листовки. Вилька был Карлом Бруннером, а я щуцманом, полицейским. Мы давно знали, что Эрнст Тельман — вождь немецких коммунистов так же, как у нас сейчас вождь Сталин, а был Ленин.

----------


## FL

Песня болотных солдат в художественных произведениях.  *1. Фильм "Болотные солдаты", СССР, 1938 г.* 
Оригинальное название: Болотные солдаты
Год выпуска: 1938
Жанр: Драма, военный
О фильме: Картина рассказывает о борьбе немецких коммунистов против фашистского режима в Германии. 
«Болотными солдатами» называли узников концентрационных лагерей. 
Коммунист-подпольщик попадает в такой лагерь. Ценой собственной жизни друзья помогают ему бежать. Что Пауль будет делать дальше…  
Фильм можно скачать на многих сайтах в интернете. 
Фото. Кинотеатр с афишей "Болотные солдаты".  
Фото отсюда http://www.supus.ru/bolot_soldat.jpg   

> http://www.belousenko.com/books/Ginzburg_L...v_Izbrannoe.htm  
> 16 марта 1943 года Иван Иванович Гордеев прибыл в Дахау. Мне он рассказывал: 
> — Как подвезли к лагерным воротам, я сразу подумал: где-то я такие ворота видел? Потом догадался: в кино. Показывали у нас до войны фильм «Болотные солдаты», про немецких антифашистов. И песня там была: 
> Болотные солдаты,
> Мы выйдем из проклятых
> Болот...
> Выйдем ли?

----------


## FL

*2. СТРАХ И НИЩЕТА В ТРЕТЬЕЙ ИМПЕРИИ (Furent und Elend des III Reiches)
Б.Брехт* 
     В основу "Страха и нищеты в  Третьей  империи"  положены  свидетельства
очевидцев и сообщения газет.   

> БОЛОТНЫЕ СОЛДАТЫ 
>                       А эти - под стражею, в сборе,
>                       Шагают, о Марксе и Бебеле споря,
>                       Друг друга берут в оборот,
>                       Пока эсэсовец сонный
>                       В лагерный карцер бетонный
>                       Всех вместе не запрет. 
>     Концентрационный лагерь Эстервеген, 1934 год. Несколько заключенных
>                                мешают цемент. 
> ...

      Сцены были написаны в 1934-1938 гг., впервые изданы в 1938 г. в  Праге,
но весь  тираж  издания  пропал  в  связи  с  немецко-фашистской  оккупацией
Чехословакии.  В  первое  издание  входило  двадцать  семь  сцен,   во   все
последующие - двадцать четыре: три сцены - "Выборы", "Новое платье"  и  "Что
помогает против  газа?"  -  Брехт  снял,  а  сцену  "Интернационал"  заменил
аналогичной ей по теме сценой "Болотные солдаты". 
     На русский язык сцены были переведены  в  1941  г.  и  тогда  же  вышли
отдельным изданием. В это издание входило  лишь  четырнадцать  сцен.  Первый
полный перевод был напечатан в 1956 г. в  однотомнике  пьес  Брехта  (изд-во
"Искусство"). 
     Первое представление состоялось в Париже 21 мая  1938  г.  на  немецком
языке. Режиссер - Златан Дудов. В ролях:  Елена  Вайгель,  Эрнст  Буш,  Эрих
Шенланк, Штефи Шпира и другие. Спектакль назывался "99  процентов",  в  него
входило восемь  сцен:  "Меловой  крест",  "Зимняя  помощь",  "Шпион",  "Жена
еврейка",  "Два  булочника",  "Правосудие",  "Крестьянин  кормит  свинью"  и
"Работодатели".  Постановка  была  организована  парижской   секцией   Союза
немецких писателей. Весь сбор  поступил  в  пользу  Немецкого  национального
комитета помощи республиканской Испании. Спектакль  имел  большой  успех  не
только чисто театральный, но и политический. Одна  из  газет  антифашистской
эмиграции писала: "Так этот спектакль, на  который  собрались  представители
всех кругов эмиграции, стал антифашистской демонстрацией  в  духе  Народного
фронта. В этом,  мы  считаем,  заключается  настоящее  и  истинное  значение
постановки сцен Брехта. Собравшиеся - мы уже давно не видели в Париже такого
сплочения сил самых различных группировок  -  были  едины  в  своей  позиции
против национал-социализма" ("Deutsche Volkszeitung", 1938, 29 мая).  
     Переводы пьес сделаны по изданию: Bertolt Brecht, Stucke, Bande  I-XII,
Berlin, Aufbau-Verlag, 1955-1959.
     Статьи и стихи о театре даются в основном по изданию:  Bertolt  Brecht.
Schriften zum Theater, Berlin u. Frankfurt a/M, Suhrkamp Verlag, 1957.   

> Стр. 192. ...крейсер вы принесли Гитлеру в  приданое.  -  Незадолго  до
> прихода  Гитлера  к  власти  социал-демократы  голосовали  в  рейхстаге   за
> ассигнование средств на строительство "броненосца А".

----------


## FL

Версии песни Die Moorsoldaten на других языках.  *Английская версия* песни Die Moorsoldaten. 
The peat-bog soldiers.
Исполняет: Поль Робсон (Paul Robeson) Исполнение: ~1940 г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9309 
The Peat Bog Soldiers - Английский 
Far and wide as the eye can wander,
Heath and bog are everywhere.
Not a bird sings out to cheer us.
Oaks are standing gaunt and bare. 
We are the peat bog soldiers,
We’re marching with our spades to the bog. 
Up and down the guards are pacing,
No one, no one can go through.
Flight would mean a sure death facing,
Guns and barbed wire grid our view. 
We are the peat bog soldiers,
We’re marching with our spades to the bog. 
But for us there is no complaining,
Winter will in time be past.
One day we shall cry rejoicing:
Homeland, dear, you're mine at last! 
Then will the peat bog soldiers
March no more with the spades to the bog. 
Doch für uns gibt es kein Klagen,
Ewig kann nicht Winter sein,
Einmal werden froh wir sagen:
Heimat du bist wieder mein. 
Dann zieh´n die Moorsoldaten
Nicht mehr mit dem Spaten ins Moor.
Dann zieh´n die Moorsoldaten
Nicht mehr mit dem Spaten ins Moor. 
Английский перевод-подстрочник немецкого оригинала: 
Literal translation  
Everywhere you watch 
Bog and marshes all around 
The chirping of the birds does not please us 
Oaks are standing bare and crooked 
Refrain: 
We are the Bogsoldiers 
And we move with the spade 
Into the bog 
We are Bogsoldiers 
And we move with the spade 
Into the bog 
Here inside this barren marshes 
Is built up the camp 
Where we are far off every joy 
Are locked up behind barbwires 
Refrain 
In the morning all of us 
Go to work in the bog 
Digging under the branding sun 
But our mind is at home 
Refrain 
Homeward, homeward we are yearning 
to the parents, wife and children 
some chests are widened with a sigh 
because we are locked up here 
Refrain 
Up and down the guards are walking 
Nobody, nobody can get away 
Escape will cost your life 
Four times the castle is secured 
Refrain 
In spite of all we won´t complain 
It can´t be an endless winter 
One day we´ll happily say 
That our home belongs to us again 
Refrain B: 
Then the Bogsoldiers will never take 
Their spades to the bog again 
Then the Bogsoldiers will never take 
Their spades to the bog again

----------


## FL

*Голландская версия* (первый вариант).
С сайта университета в Голландии.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9844  --фламандский язык 
DE MOORSOLDATEN 
Uit het concentratiekamp Börgermoor, 1934. 
Vertaling: Dirk van Esbroeck  
Waarheen wij ook mogen kijken 
Zien wij veen en hei rondom, 
Vogelzang kan ons niet verblijden, 
Bomen staan er kaal en stom.  
Wij zijn de moorsoldaten, En zwoegen heelder dagen, In 't veen. 
Heen en weer zo gaan de posten, 
Niemand kan er langs voorbij! 
Vluchten zou ons het leven kosten, 
Prikkeldraad, vier op een rij.  
Toch zal voor ons ook het uur gaan komen, 
't Kan niet eeuwig winter zijn! 
Dan roepen en zingen w' in alle tonen: 
"Land van mij, gij zijt weer vrij." 
Голландская версия (второй вариант). http://www.hannieschaft.nl/moorsoldaten.html  
DE MOORSOLDATEN  
Waarheen we de blik ook keren: 
veen en hei slechts om ons heen. 
Elk genot hier te ontberen, 
troosteloosheid straalt van 't veen  
Refrein: Wij zijn de veenbrigade 
en trekken met de spade in 't veen. 2x  
Hier op deze kale vlakte 
werd voor ons dit kamp gebouwd. 
Daar zijn wij, toen men ons pakte, 
achter 't prikkeldraad gestouwd. 
Refrein  
's Morgens strekken wij in rijen 
om te werken naar het veen. 
Graven, in de hitte lijden, 
met de wachten om ons heen. 
Refrein  
Huiswaarts, huiswaarts, de gedachten 
steeds naar ouders, vrouw en kind. 
Dat geeft ons toch weer de krachten, 
is wat ons aan 't leven bindt. 
Refrein  
Wachten zijn steeds op hun posten 
achter 'n haag van prikkeldraad. 
Vlucht zal slechts het leven kosten, 
geen kans hier voor 'n veensoldaat. 
Refrein  
Toch is er voor ons geen klagen 
eeuwig kan 't geen winter zijn. 
Eenmaal komen voor ons de dagen 
dat we zeggen: eindelijk vrij!

----------


## FL

*Французская версия* песни узников фашистских концлагерей «Die Moorsoldaten». 
Автор французского текста неизвестен. 
Chant des marais
(Песня болот) 
Musique de Rudi Goguel 
Loin vers l'infini s'étendent
Les grands prés marécageux. 
Pas un seul oiseau ne chante 
Dans les arbres secs et creux. 
Refrain:  
O terre de détresse
Où nous devons sans cesse 
Piocher, piocher, piocher. 
Bruit des pas et bruit des armes, 
Sentinelles jour et nuit 
Et du sang, des cris, des larmes, 
La mort pour celui qui fuit. 
Refrain 
Mais un jour dans notre vie, 
Le printemps refleurira 
Liberté, liberté chérie, 
Je dirai tu es à moi. 
Refrain:  
O terre, enfin libre
Où nous pouvons revivre 
Aimer, aimer, aimer.  
Поэзия вокруг нас. Кн. для чтения на фр. яз. для учащихся сред. и ст. шк. возраста. В. 2 ч. Ч. 2. / Сост. Э. М. Береговская; Пер. М. Д. Яснова. – М.: Просвещение, 1993, стр. 198. 
Перевод французского варианта песни: 
Песня болот 
Далеко к бесконечности раскинулись
Огромные болотистые поля.
Ни одна птица не поет
На деревьях сухих и дуплистых. 
Припев:  
О земля печали,
Где мы должны без остановки
Копать, копать, копать. 
Шум шагов и шум оружия,
Часовые днем и ночью,
И кровь, крики, слезы,
Смерть – для того, кто убегает. 
Припев. 
Но однажды в нашей жизни 
Весна вновь расцветет.
Свобода, свобода дорогая,
Я скажу: «Ты есть у меня».  
Припев: 
О земля, наконец, свободная,
Где мы можем снова возродиться
Любить, любить, любить.  
(Перевод a-pesni, 7.09.2006)

----------


## FL

*Испанская версия* немецкой песни «Die Moorsoldaten», написанной в 1933 г.
Песня республиканцев-заключенных. 
Los soldados del pantano
(Солдаты болот) 
Todo cuanto el ojo abarca
está muerto no hay amor
Ni un pájaro nos alegra
Los robles desnudos nos dan temor.
soldados del pantano
las palas en la mano (m.m.) 
Nos vigila la guardia dura
¿Quién podría escapar?
Huir es la muerte segura
si disparan es para matar
soldados del pantano
las palas en la mano (m.m.) 
De nada nos sirven los lamentos
El invierno pronto pasará
Llegará el día que gritemos contentos
Por fin la patria nuestra será 
Ya no habrá más soldados
sufriendo en el pantanos
Ya no! 
Ya no habrá más soldados
sufriendo en el pantano
Ya no! 
CD "¡No pasaran! Canciones de guerra contra el fasismo (1936-1939)". Con Pi de la Serra, Carme Canela, Jordi Riera, Llorenç Ametller, Quim Solé, Pep Torres. Barcelona, Horus, 1997

----------


## FL

Название: DDR Nationalhymne «Auferstanden aus Ruinen» / Национальный гимн ГДР "Восставшая из руин" - немецкий 
Описание: Одной из первых совместных работ Эйслера и Бехера было создание Государственного гимна Германской Демократической Республики - рабоче-крестьянского государства, возникшего в октябре 1949 года на территории восточных областей Германии. За создание Государственного гимна поэт и композитор были удостоены Национальной премии. Гимн принят в ноябре 1949 г. 
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер Слова: Иоганнес Бехер
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=ddrhymn 
DDR Nationalhymne «Auferstanden aus Ruinen» 
Национальный гимн ГДР "Восставшая из руин"
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер Слова: Иоганнес Бехер 
Auferstanden aus Ruinen
Und der Zukunft zugewandt,
Laß uns dir zum Guten dienen,
Deutschland, einig Vaterland.
Alte Not gilt es zu zwingen,
Und wir zwingen sie vereint,
Denn es muß uns doch gelingen,
Daß die Sonne schön wie nie
Über Deutschland scheint.
Über Deutschland scheint. 
Glück und Frieden sei beschieden
Deutschland, unserm Vaterland.
Alle Welt sehnt sich nach Frieden,
Reicht den Völkern eure Hand.
Wenn wir brüderlich uns einen,
Schlagen wir des Volkes Feind!
Laßt das Licht des Friedens scheinen,
Daß nie eine Mutter mehr
Ihren Sohn beweint.
Ihren Sohn beweint. 
Laßt uns pflügen, laßt uns bauen,
Lernt und schafft wie nie zuvor,
Und der eignen Kraft vertrauend,
Steigt ein frei Geschlecht empor.
Deutsche Jugend, bestes Streben
Unsres Volks in dir vereint,
Wirst du Deutschlands neues Leben,
Und die Sonne schön wie nie
Über Deutschland scheint.
Über Deutschland scheint. 
Перевод: 
Восставшая из руин
И обращенная в будущее, 
Позволь нам служить тебе на благо, 
Германия, единая Отчизна. 
Необходимо старую беду принуждать,
И мы принуждаем их объединенно,
Потому что это должно, все же, удаваться нам,
Чтобы солнце прекрасно, как никогда,
Над Германией светило,
Над Германией светило. 
Счастье и мир даровано
Германии, нашему отечеству.
Весь мир тоскует по миру,
Протяните народам свою руку.
Когда мы по-братски едины,
Мы разобьем врага народов!
Пусть свет мира сияет,
Чтобы никогда мать больше
Своего сына не оплакивала,
Своего сына не оплакивала. 
Давайте пахать, давайте строить,
Учиться и созидать, как никогда прежде,
И, собственным силам доверяя,
Свободное поколение поднимется.
Немецкая молодежь, лучшие стремления
Нашего народа в тебе соединены,
Ты будешь новой жизнью Германии,
И солнце прекрасно, как никогда,
Над Германией светит,
Над Германией светит.

----------


## FL

40 лет на надежной стороне.
40 лет Европа без войны,
40 лет отсидки для фашистов,
40 лет жизни и работы,
40 лет ГДР!
Всем сделавшим благодарность!

----------


## FL

Автор слов гимна ГДР - знаменитый немецкий поэт Иоганнес Бехер:  

> http://www.belousenko.com/books/Ginzburg_L...v_Izbrannoe.htm
> ...Первым немецким поэтом, которого я перевел на русский язык, был (если не считать детских упражнений, проб пера) Иоганнес Бехер. Я разыскал его новые стихи вскоре после войны, в газете «Теглихе рундшау». Это были свидетельства об отчаянии, надежде, первых проблесках света. Главная их сила — спасительная горькая правда... С первых послевоенных месяцев в потемках, в немыслимом краю развалин Бехер искал, что еще уцелело от великой немецкой культуры, что еще можно спасти. Он вытаскивал из-под руин, бережно возвращал соотечественникам слово Гёте, фуги Баха, холсты Грюневальда... Он ободрил, привлек к делу возрождения немецкого духа престарелого Гергарта Гауптмана. Он протянул руку поддержки Гансу Фалладе, Бернгарду Келлерману. Он обратился с призывом сотрудничать к писателям, оставшимся в эмиграции, — Томасу и Генриху Маннам, Лиону Фейхтвангеру. Его услышали. Сердце его исходило любовью к немцам, к Германии и леденело от ненависти к фашизму, к обезумевшим от шовинизма жестоким кретинам, которые ввергли немецкий народ в пучину безмерных страданий... 
> Он говорил: Германия — в сердце... 
> Гитлер, изгоняя из Германии писателей, ученых, думал, что лишил их Германии. Но Германия была в сердце, они обращались к ней на родном языке, и она, из глубины сердца, отвечала им по-немецки. 
> Ни один из них — ни Бехер, ни Томас и Генрих Манны, ни Ремарк, ни Брехт, ни Анна Зегерс, ни Вольф — не стал в изгнании ни хуже писать, ни хуже говорить по-немецки. Зато Германия, вернее, то, во что превратилась территория Германии, — третий рейх говорил устами фашистских фюреров, с уродливыми, фальшивыми оборотами речи, шаблонами, варварским произношением. 
> Бехер звал: спасите немецкий язык от порчи!.. 
> В Германской Демократической Республике Бехер был первым министром культуры, его стихи 50-х годов исполнены предчувствия космической эры, но тогда, в тишине мертвых, неподвижных летних немецких ночей 1945 года, Бехеру слышались слова Якоба Бёме: «И если бы горы стали горами бумаги, и моря — морями чернил, и все деревья — стволами перьев, этого все равно не хватило бы, чтобы описать страдание, существующее в мире...» 
> Поэт революционного авангарда, спартаковец, один из видных экспрессионистов 20-х годов, Бехер обратился к самым простым, исконным формам: к изречениям, проповедям, тихим народным песням. Он писал: «От таких песенок не следует отмахиваться с высокомерием, свойственным иным литераторам, ибо они, эти песенки, действительно выражают народные чувства, притом самыми народными средствами». 
> Он стоял среди развалин, среди тишины, и ему казалось, что все немцы, все человечество, весь мир вопрошают: 
> ...

  

> http://inolit.ru/17-150-00.html 
> Поэзию Бехера периода изгнания пронизывают темы по­иска Германии, ответственности перед отечеством, готовности сражаться против фашизма. На четвертый год после фашист­ского переворота он спрашивает в стихотворении "Слезы отечества, год 1937", которое перекликается со знаменитым сонетом Андреаса Грифиуса: 
> Скажи, Германия, что сделали с тобой? 
> Германия вольна? Германия - в почете? 
> Ты обрела себя в довольстве и в работе? 
> И каждый для других здесь жертвует собой? 
> "Проснись, Германия!" - таков был клич лихой. 
> Сулили всем дары, каких вы не найдете. 
> И обольщенная, ты по своей охоте 
> ...

----------


## FL

Еще одна известная песня на слова Бехера: 
Название: Dank euch ihr Sowjetsoldaten Спасибо вам, советские солдаты (Благодаря вам, советские солдаты)
Описание: Песня - благодарность советскому солдату, освободившему немецкий народ. Написана в 1946-53 гг.
Музыка: Г. Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Johannes R. Becher Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение: 1967г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9262 
Dank euch ihr Sowjetsoldaten Благодаря вам, советские солдаты
Музыка: Г. Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Johannes R. Becher 
Wer hat vollbracht all die Taten,
Die uns befreit von der Fron?
Es waren die Sowjetsoldaten,
Die Helden der Sowjetunion.
Dank euch, ihr Sowjetsoldaten,
Euch Helden der Sowjetunion! 
Wem dankt das Gute und Schöne
Der deutsche Arbeitersohn?
Er dankt es dem Blut der Söhne,
Der Söhne der Revolution!
Vergeßt nicht das Blut der Söhne,
Der Söhne der Revolution! 
Die Welt von Licht überflutet –
Wir wußten es immer schon:
Für aller Glück hat geblutet
Das Herz der Sowjetunion.
Es hat auch für dich geblutet
Das Herz der Sowjetunion! 
Sterne unendliches Glühen,
Lieder singen davon:
Es brachte die Welt zum Blühen
Das Blut der Sowjetunion.
Es brachte der Welt den Frieden
Die Macht der Sowjetunion! 
Перевод: 
Кто совершил все эти действия,
Кто освободил нас от гнета?
Это были советские солдаты,
Герои Советского Союза.
Благодаря вам, советские солдаты,
Вам, героям Советского Союза! 
Чью доброту и благородство благодарит
Сын немецкого рабочего?
Он благодарит кровь сыновей,
Сыновей революции!
Не забывайте кровь сыновей,
Сыновей революции! 
Мир залит светом –
Мы всегда знали это:
Для счастья всех кровоточило
Сердце Советского Союза.
Также для тебя кровоточило 
Сердце Советского Союза! 
Звезды беспредельная раскалённость,
Песни поют об этом:
Это кровь Советского Союза
Привела мир к процветанию.
Могущество Советского Союза
Привело мир к миру!

----------


## FL

*Куле Вампе, или кому принадлежит мир? (1932)* 
Фильм "Kuhle Wampe oder Wem gehört die Welt? (Куле Вампе, или кому принадлежит мир?)" (1932).
Первый и последний фильм, выпущенный в Германии до 1933 года, открыто пропагандировавший коммунистическую идеологию. Музыку к фильму написал Ганс Эйслер, над сценарием работал Бертольт Брехт, одну из главных ролей и две песни в фильме исполняет Эрнст Буш.
Ввиду долгой борьбы с цензурой премьера фильма состоялась сначала в Москве 14 мая 1932 г., а затем в Берлине - 30 мая 1932 г. 
"Куле Вампе" (в переводе "прохладное брюхо") - это реально существовавший палаточный лагерь недалеко от Берлина. Он находился на южном берегу Большого Мюггельзее и назывался таким образом, потому что берег там был пузатый, а вода была прохладна даже летом, так, во всяком случае, говорит путеводитель "Müggelheimer Bote". В 1913 г. он возник как база отдыха, во время мирового кризиса он служил примитивным домашним очагом для тех, кто уже не мог оплачивать аренду жилья. Съемки проходили в районе этого лагеря. На момент съемок, 1931 год, там проживало около 300 человек. Многие из них снимались в качестве статистов в фильме. 
Другой вариант понятия "Куле Вампе" ("прохладное брюхо") – подразумевает ничто иное как "пустой живот".  
Фильм можно посмотреть на сайте http://video.google.com на немецком языке, а также на немецком языке с английскими субтитрами: 
1). "Kuhle Wampe oder Wem gehört die Welt?"  http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...4215337859336#
1:08:31  
Kuhle Wampe oder Wem gehört die Welt? ist ein proletarischer Film aus der Zeit der Weimarer Republik. An seiner Erstellung arbeitete unter anderem Bertolt Brecht mit. Regisseur war der Bulgare Slátan Dudow, der kurz zuvor eine Art Dokumentarfilm über die Wohnverhältnisse der Arbeiterklasse in Berlin gedreht hatte. Entstanden ist der kommunistische Film unter massivem Zeitdruck und politischer Repression. 
2). "Kuhle Wampe (with english subtitles)" http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=90...676152094085175
1:08:31 
Kuhle Wampe - To Whom Does the World Belong? - Whither Germany? ENGLISH SUBTITLES VERSION Kuhle Wampe ( the full title is Kuhle Wampe oder Wem gehört die Welt) is a German feature film, released in 1932, about unemployment and left wing politics in the Weimar Republic. The title refers to a tent camp in the countryside near to Berlin. The script was conceived and written by Bertolt Brecht. He also directed the concluding scene: a political debate between strangers on a tram about the world coffee market. The rest of the film was directed by Slatan Dudow. The impact of this black and white film is enhanced by the cinematography of Gunther Krampf and a musical score by Hanns Eisler.

----------


## FL

> Большим событием в истории немецкой кинематографии стал звуковой фильм "Куле Вампе", сценарий которого написали Бертольт Брехт и Эрнст Оттвальд. Поставил картину талантливый режиссер Златан Дудов. Революционная классовая направленность этой картины, трактующей трагическую тему безработицы в Германии, была так ярко выражена, что хозяева Веймарской республики не на шутку встревожились и еще до выхода картины в свет наложили на нее вето. Мотивировка - "отчетливо выраженная коммунистическая тенденция, угрожающая жизненным интересам государства и общества". 
> Эта полицейская акция была встречена протестами со стороны рабочего зрителя и художественной интеллигенции Германии. Во всех левых органах печати появились заявления, резко осуждавшие запрещение фильма, требующие пересмотра постановления политической цензуры. В результате длительных переговоров между различными ведомствами и авторами фильма из него были изъяты наиболее социально острые сцены, и в таком урезанном виде фильм вышел на экраны. Успех картины был сенсационным. Финальная "Песня солидарности", которую по ходу действия поет Буш вместе с объединенным рабочим хором, была немедленно подхвачена зрителями и вскоре стала самым популярным "шлягером" в стране. Г.Ш.

 Фото. Бертольт Брехт (в кресле), Ганс Эйслер (стоит слева) и Златан Дудов (стоит справа) во время работы над фильмом "Куле Вампе", 1931 г.    

> Одновременно с репетициями «Матери» Брехт, Эйслер и сценарист Эрнст Оттвальд работают над кинофильмом «Куле Вампе, или кому принадлежит мир». Это фильм о горестных судьбах безработных, о трудном быте рабочей окраины, о боевых содружествах революционной молодежи, о необходимости революционной борьбы. С экрана звучит песня Брехта – Эйслера, призывающая к солидарности. Запевает Эрнст Буш: 
> ...Чье же утро это утро?
> Чей же мир этот мир? 
>    Фильм завершается диалогом. «Кто же изменит этот мир?» – «Те, кому он не нравится».
>    Министерство внутренних дел и министерство культуры запрещают демонстрировать этот фильм, так как он «призывает к сопротивлению государственной власти... угрожает жизненно важным интересам государства... Призывает к перевороту, к насилию... и завершается призывом изменить мир».
>    Брехт и Эйслер настойчиво требуют отменить запрет, их поддерживают не только коммунисты, но и социал-демократы и демократическая интеллигенция. Все, кто видел «Куле Вампе», считают, что это лучшее произведение немецкого звукового кино. Подавляющее большинство исполнителей не профессиональные артисты, а молодые рабочие, спортсмены, но они превосходно играют самих себя, и правда их поведения становится художественной правдой. Немецкая лига борьбы за права человека организует демонстрации протеста. Правительство вынуждено уступить, но цензура кромсает ленту. Брехт и его друзья отстаивают каждый кадр.

----------


## FL

Кадры из фильма.

----------


## FL

> В интернете есть также версия с русским переводом (Перевод: Любительский (одноголосый))  http://www.kino-xa.ru/priklyuchencheskie/k...t-die-welt.html
> Куле Вампе или Кому принадлежит мир / Kuhle Wampe, Oder wem gehort die Welt
> Год выпуска: 1932
> Страна: Германия
> Жанр: драма, пропаганда
> Длина фильма: 1:08:38
> Режиссер: Златан Дудов
> Актеры: Герда Тиеле, Марта Вольтер, Лили Шёнборн, Эрнст Буш, Адольф Фишер
> Краткое описание: Германия, последние годы Веймарской республики, глубокий экономический кризис, массовая безработица достигшая 5 млн. человек. Все члены берлинской рабочей семьи Бенике теряют работу. Сын, не выдержав, покончил с собой. За неуплату арендной платы всю семью выселяют из квартиры. Друг дочери приглашает их жить к себе, поставив им палатку, в дачном поселке Куле Вампе.
> ...

  

> http://www.kinozapiski.ru/article/246/ 
> По поводу юридического исхода своего конфликта с постановкой Пабста Брехт написал свое главное эссе о кино — «Процесс о “Трехгрошовой опере”». На следующий год он взялся за единственный кинопроект, которым он занимался от начала до конца: именно Брехт стоит у истоков фильма «Куле Вампе, или Кому принадлежит мир?» («Kuhle Wampe oder Wem gehort die Welt?», 1932) молодого режиссера болгарского происхождения Златана Дудова. Брехт сам (вместе с Эрнстом Оттвальтом и Дудовым) пишет сценарий, участвует в кинопроизводстве, присутствует на съемочной площадке. Эта независимая и хрупкая затея дарит подлинное счастье работы над фильмом. Эпизод начала (человек на велосипеде отправляется на поиски работы) — торжество брехтовской драматургии (без единой фразы диалога) и звукового контрапункта; он противостоит чисто орнаментальным «монтажным эпизодам», которые, как отголосок былой славы, появляются у режиссеров, сформировавшихся в немом кино (например, в «Сальто мортале»/«Salto mortale» Дюпона). Фильм «Куле Вампе» — изолированный случай радикальной эстетики кино (чувствующейся в игре актеров), он доказывает живой интерес писателя к кинематографу. В «Куле Вампе» речь идет о классовой борьбе в Германии в современную эпоху, чего нет ни в одном законченном произведении Брехта в то время. Это одновременно и вершина «пролетарского фильма», и его безжалостная критика — со всеми схематическими или душераздирающими историями об обретении сознательности, свойственными жанру; к нему относятся «Поездка матушки Краузе за счастьем» и «Бухгалтер Кремке»/«Lohnbuchhalter Kremke» Марии Хардер, 1932 (где маленький человек тоже доведен кризисом до самоубийства). Самоубийство безработного в «Куле Вампе» показано без всякого эмоционального участия, «как будто он овощи чистит» (упрек сметливого цензора). Фильм делает акцент на иллюзиях, которые якобы помогают жертвам кризиса выпутаться: «Куле Вампе» — название палаточного лагеря под Берлином, где живут лишившиеся собственности мелкие буржуа, перенесшие туда свой образ жизни и слушающие по радио военные марши. Беременная героиня сталкивается с афишей и песенкой из фильма студии УФА «Не повторится любовь» («Nie wieder Liebe»). Авторы противопоставляют всему этому коллективную организацию, спорт, массовый досуг и политическую агитацию. Во время финальной дискуссии в метро молодые активисты приводят свои аргументы реформистам, националистам и аполитичным персонажам; «слепое пятно» фильма — отсутствие какого бы то ни было особого указания на нацистскую угрозу. Поведение главного героя и героини опредляется обстановкой безработицы, мелкобуржуазной моралью и пафосом борьбы, в которую они в итоге включаются.

----------


## FL

*Песня солидарности (1931)* 
Название: Solidaritätslied Песня солидарности - немецкий
Описание: "Vorwärts, und nicht vergessen, worin unsre Stärke besteht! Beim Hungern und beim Essen, vorwärts, nicht vergessen die Solidarität! Вперед, и не забывайте, в чем наша сила заключается! Будучи голодными и будучи сытыми, вперед, и не забывайте - Солидарность!"
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1931г. 
Одна из классических песен рабочего движения. Первоначально песня была написана для фильма "Kuhle Wampe oder Wem gehört die Welt? (Куле Вампе, или кому принадлежит мир?)", вышедшего на экраны в 1932 году. Это был первый и последний фильм, выпущенный в Германии до 1933 г. открыто пропагандировавший коммунистическую идеологию.   

> Первой массовой песней Эйслера на стихи Брехта была широко известная во всем мире "Песня солидарности", захватывающая слушающих и поющих необычайной энергией ритма. В этой боевой песне, посвященной великой теме пролетарской солидарности, Эйслер еще раз продемонстрировал неисчерпаемую изобретательность в разработке формы массовой песни, предназначенной для активного воздействия на слушателя. Решая каждый раз по-новому форму политически заостренной массовой песни, композитор никогда не исходил из примитивно понимаемого требования "доступности", простоты запоминания мелодии. И "Коминтерн", и "Тревожный марш", и "Красный Веддинг", и "Песня Единого фронта", ставшие излюбленным песенным оружием мирового пролетариата, далеки от упрощенного "стандарта" популярной музыки, от песенных штампов немецких рабочих гезангферейнов. В каждой массовой песне Эйслер предстает во всеоружии высокого мастерства. Он никогда не позволяет себе "прибеднять" свою творческую мысль, приспосабливать ее к "уровню неподготовленного слушателя". Страстно ненавидя ходячий штамп в искусстве, Эйслер отвергает все "устоявшиеся традиции, которые якобы нельзя нарушать". Он смело нарушает их, создавая произведения, новые и революционные по содержанию и по форме. "Песня солидарности" - великолепный пример такого смелого, творческого, "нетрадиционного" подхода к проблеме рабочей песни.

----------


## FL

Оригинальная партитура "Песни солидарности" (Originalpartitur des Solidaritätsliedes).
Refrain: "Vorwärts und nicht vergessen, worin unsere Stärke besteht!
Beim Hunger und beim Essen, vorwärts, nicht vergessen - die Solidarität!"  
Эрнст Буш, 1931 г. Кадр из фильма "Куле Вампе".
"Der barrikaden Tauber" (Таубер баррикад) - прозвище Буша (в 1920-е годы в Германии был знаменит певец Таубер, с ним сравнивали Буша).  
Пластинка с песней "Solidaritätslied", выпущенная в 1932 году (на обратной стороне этой пластинки "Die Ballade von den Säckeschmeißern").

----------


## FL

Текст песни неоднократно менялся:  *1. Текст песни - версия из фильма.* 
Текст песни связан с сюжетом фильма, где в выходные левыми движениями устраивается спортивный праздник на природе для сплочения рабочих.   
Solidaritätslied
(Strophen aus dem Film) 
--Первая часть песни, которую в фильме исполняет агитпропгруппа "Красные рупора"-- 
[Refrain:]
Vorwärts, und nicht vergessen,
worin unsre Stärke besteht!
Beim Hungern und beim Essen,
vorwärts, nicht vergessen
die Solidarität!
Erstens sind hier nicht wir alle,
zweitens ist es nur ein Tag,
wo die Arbeit einer Woche
uns noch in den Knochen lag.
[Refrain...]
Erstens sind es nicht wir alle,
zweitens ist es nur ein Tag,
und zwar liegt da auf der Wiese,
was sonst auf der Straße lag.
Vorwärts, und nicht vergessen
unsre Strasse und unser Feld!
Vorwärts, und nicht vergessen:
Wessen Straße ist die Straße?
Wessen Welt ist die Welt?  
--Вторая часть песни, которую в фильме исполняет Эрнст Буш-- 
[Refrain...]
Sahen wir die Sonne scheinen
auf die Straße, auf das Feld,
konnten wir doch niemals meinen,
dies sei unsre wahre Welt.
[Refrain...]
Denn wir wissen, das ist nur ein
Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.
Aber damit kann die Sache
nicht für uns bereinigt sein.
Vorwärts, und nicht vergessen
unsre Strasse und unser Feld!
Vorwärts, und nicht vergessen:
Wessen Straße ist die Straße?
Wessen Welt ist die Welt? 
Песня солидарности
(версия из фильма) 
Припев:
Вперед, и не забывайте,
в чем наша сила заключается!
Будучи голодными и будучи сытыми,
вперед, и не забывайте -
Солидарность! 
Во-первых, здесь мы не все,
во-вторых, это только один день,
где работа целой недели
еще в наших костях лежит. 
Припев. 
Во-первых, здесь мы не все,
во-вторых, это только один день,
когда лежат на лугу те,
кто обычно на улице лежит.
Вперед, и не забывайте
нашу улицу и наше поле.
Вперед, и не забывайте:
Чья улица - эта улица?
Чей мир - этот мир? 
Припев. 
Мы видим солнце,
освещающее улицу и поле,
Однако, мы никогда не думаем,
что этот мир действительно наш. 
Припев. 
И мы знаем, это только
капля на раскаленном камне.
Но этим дело для нас
не ограничивается.
Вперед, и не забывайте
нашу улицу и наше поле.
Вперед, и не забывайте:
Чья улица - эта улица?
Чей мир - этот мир? 
Английский перевод-подстрочник:
Solidarity Song
(Strophes from the film)
[Refrain:]
Forward, and not to forget
what our strength consists of!
While starving and while eating,
forward, not to forget
solidarity!
Firstly, here we are not all of us,
secondly, it's but one day,
where one week's work,
still weighed our bones down.
[Refrain...]
Firstly, it's not all of us,
secondly, it's but one day,
and in effect now lay on the meadow,
those who otherwise lay in the street.
Forward, and not to forget,
our street and our field!
Forward, and not to forget:
Whose street is the street?
Whose world is the world?
[Refrain...]
When we saw the sun shining
on the street, on the field,
we never, though, could think
that this be our true world.
[Refrain...]
For we know, this is but a
drop on the hot stone.
But not by this can the issue
be settled for us.
Forward, and not to forget,
our street and our field.
Forward, and not to forget:
Whose street is the street?
Whose world is the world?  *2. Ранняя версия, близкая к фильму.* 
Название: Solidaritaetslied Песня солидарности - немецкий
Описание: Текст, близкий к тексту песни из фильма. 
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Studioorchester Dirigent Hanns Eisler Исполнение: 1932г.
Download mp3-file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9965 
Solidaritätslied
(Eine dem Film nahe Fassung)
Kommt heraus aus eurem Loche,
das man eine Wohnung nennt,
und nach einer grauen Woche
folgt ein rotes Wochenend.
[Refrain:]
Vorwärts, und nicht vergessen,
worin unsre Stärke besteht!
Beim Hungern und beim Essen,
vorwärts, nicht vergessen
die Solidarität!
Erstens sind hier nicht wir alle,
zweitens ist es nur ein Tag,
und zwar liegt nun auf der Wiese,
was sonst auf der Straße lag.
[Refrain...]
Denn wir sind nur ausgebrochen
aus dem Dreck, der bis zum Hals uns saß,
und wir haben nur gerochen
an der Blume und am Gras.
[Refrain...]
Und wir wissen, das ist nur ein
Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.
Aber damit kann die Sache
nicht für uns bereinigt sein.
Vorwärts, und nicht vergessen
unsre Strasse und unser Feld.
Vorwärts, und nicht vergessen:
Wessen Straße ist die Straße?
Wessen Welt ist die Welt? 
Песня солидарности
(версия, близкая к фильму) 
Выходите из вашей дыры,
называемой квартирой,
за серой неделей
следуют красные выходные. 
Припев:
Вперед, и не забывайте,
в чем наша сила заключается!
Будучи голодными и будучи сытыми,
вперед, и не забывайте -
Солидарность! 
Во-первых, здесь мы не все,
во-вторых, это только один день,
когда лежат на лугу те,
кто обычно на улице лежит. 
Припев. 
Потому что мы только вырвались
из грязи, которая нам по горло сидела,
и мы только принюхиваемся
к цветам и траве. 
Припев. 
И мы знаем, это только
капля на раскаленном камне.
Но этим дело для нас
не ограничивается.
Вперед, и не забывайте
нашу улицу и наше поле.
Вперед, и не забывайте:
Чья улица - эта улица?
Чей мир - этот мир? 
Английский перевод-подстрочник:
Solidarity Song
(A version close to the film)
Come out of your hole
that one calls accommodation,
and after a grey week
follows a red weekend.
[Refrain:]
Forward, and not to forget
what our strength consists of!
While starving and while eating,
forward, not to forget
solidarity!
Firstly, here are not all of us,
secondly, it's but one day,
and in effect now lay on the meadow,
those who otherwise lay in the street.
[Refrain...]
For we only escaped
from the dirt that reached us up to the neck,
and we only sensed
the flower and the grass.
[Refrain...]
And we know, this is but a
drop on the hot stone.
But not by this can the issue
be settled for us.
Forward, and not to forget,
our street and our field.
Forward, and not to forget:
Whose street is the street?
Whose world is the world?

----------


## FL

*3. Версия песни, записанная в эмиграции в Бельгии на фламандском языке.*   

> 9 марта 1933 года Эрнст Буш пересек голландскую границу (Прим. Нелегально с помощью друзей). Бросив свою квартиру в Берлине, оторвавшись от привычной обстановки и товарищей по работе, он должен был начинать все сначала. Так ему думалось в те трудные и горькие часы. Однако жизнь показала, что и в новых условиях, в новой стране он мог продолжать большое дело, которое уже давно стало главным в его жизни. И в Голландии, и в Бельгии у певца революции нашлось много верных друзей, предоставивших ему возможность выступать по радио и в открытых концертах. Уже 12 марта 1933 года голос Эрнста Буша зазвучал через передатчики Хильферсума - одной из самых мощных радиостанций Европы. Он пел "Коминтерн" и "Песню солидарности": призывные слова этих боевых пролетарских песен неслись над Европой, проникая в квартиры сотен тысяч немецких рабочих. Вскоре началась планомерная пропагандистская работа Буша. Изо дня в день по радиостанциям Хильферсума, Амстердама, Антверпена, Брюсселя шли предназначенные для Германии передачи, в которых принимали участие видные немецкие антифашисты. Естественно, что в этих программах центральное место занимали знаменитые песни Эйслера на стихи Эриха Вайнерта, Бертольта Брехта, Курта Тухольского, Давида Вебера. 
> Радиопередачи антифашистских песен в исполнении Буша, вызывавшие бессильную злобу нацистских заправил, привели к тому, что артист был специальным приказом гитлеровского правительства лишен германского гражданства и зачислен в черный список "еще не повешенных". 
> В Амстердаме, Брюсселе, Антверпене, Генте Буш приобрел много новых друзей - соратников по борьбе против фашизма. Изучив голландский язык, а вместе с ним и чудесные народные песни голландских моряков, старинные рыбацкие баллады и боевые рабочие марши, Буш постоянно включал их в свои радиопрограммы и концертные выступления. 
> Г.Шнеерсон "Эрнст Буш и его время", М., 1971.

 Название: Solidaritaetslied - фламандский
Описание: "Будучи голодными и будучи сытыми, помните в чем наша сила - солидарность!"
Песня из фильма "Куле Вампе, или кому принадлежит мир?" Эрнст Буш исполняет песню без хора. Запись 1930-х гг. (около 1935 или 1938 г.)
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольд Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1931г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3-file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9842  
Голландский вариант текста (не соответствует исполняемому): 
Solidaritaetslied - фламандский 
Voorwaarts en niet vergeten, 
Waaruit onze kracht bestaat! 
Bij honger en bij eten, 
Voorwaarts en nooit vergeten: 
De Solidariteit.  
De zon zal schijnen 
Op de straat op het veld 
Konden wij toch nooit geloven 
Dat dit onze ware wereld is.  
Voorwaarts....  
Als wij wisten dat het slechts 
Een druppel op de hete plaat was 
Maar daarmee kan de zaak 
Voor ons niet afgedaan zijn.  
Voorwaarts en niet vergeten 
Onze straat en ons veld. 
Voorwaarts en nooit vergeten 
Van wie is de straat? 
Van wie is de wereld?  
Отрывок из "Песни солидарности" на фламандском в исполнении Буша (декламация) есть в записи его первого послевоенного выступления по берлинскому радио 9 июля 1945 г.  
Эрнст Буш и Ева Буш в студии Берлинского радио, 9 июля 1945 г.  
Ева Буш (актриса и певица) - бывшая жена Эрнста Буша. Они были женаты в 1932-35 гг.   

> http://www.dra.de/online/dokument/2010/dok2010-1.html 
> Цитата:
> Nach dem Sieg Francos kam er nach Antwerpen und arbeitete für das dortige Radio. Am 10. Mai 1940 wurde er verhaftet und in französischen Lagern interniert. Nach einem Fluchtversuch in die Schweiz überstellte man ihn 1943 der Gestapo. Es folgte eine Anklage wegen Hochverrats und Gefängnishaft in Berlin und Brandenburg. Bei einem Bombenangriff wurde die Haftanstalt getroffen und Ernst Busch schwer verletzt – eine Gesichtshälfte blieb gelähmt. 
> Nach seiner Befreiung ging Busch nach Berlin und meldete sich am 9. Juli 1945 mit Eva Busch über den "Berliner Rundfunk" bei den Hörern zurück. In der Sendung aus der Reihe "Wir haben euch nicht vergessen" sprechen beide über ihre Emigration und geben Ausschnitte aus ihrem Lieder-Repertoire zu Gehör. Die überstandene Gefängnishaft und seine erlittene Verletzung hört man Ernst Busch in der Aufnahme nicht an. 
> Перевод:
> "После победы Франко Буш переехал в Антверпен и работал там на радио. 10 мая 1940 года (после нападения Германии на Бельгию и Голландию) он был арестован и интернирован во французском концлагере. После побега в 1943 году в Швейцарию выдан гестапо. Последовало обвинение в государственной измене и тюремное заключение в Берлине и Бранденбурге. Во время бомбардировки бомба попала в тюрьму, и Эрнст Буш был тяжело ранен - половина лица осталась парализованной. 
> После своего освобождения Советской Армией (27 апреля 1945 года из Бранденбургской тюрьмы) Буш направился в Берлин, а 9 июля 1945 года он вместе с Евой Буш сообщил по берлинскому радио о своем возращении к слушателям. В передаче из рубрики "Мы вас не забыли" они рассказывают о своей эмиграции и дают прослушать отрывки из песен из их репертуара. Перенесенное тюремное заключение и его полученное ранение, слушая  Эрнста Буша по радиоприемнику, здесь не услышать."  *Отрывок из этой беседы с Эрнстом и Евой Буш.
> Аудиофайл (1 мин. 27 сек.):* http://www.dra.de/ram/dok1001_ernst-busch-2.ram
> Эрнст Буш о своей эмиграции в Голландию 1933 году. В конце, рассказывая о своем первом выступлении по голландскому радио "Хильферсум", Буш декламирует на фоне музыки отрывок (припев) из "Песни солидарности" на фламандском языке (тогда, на радио "Хильферсум", он исполнял ее именно на фламандском языке):  
> ...

 *4. Версия первого куплета, написанная Э. Бушем в Испании, в 1937 г.*   

> http://menelik3.livejournal.com/85664.html...461920#t1461920
> Автор и певцы неоднократно редактировали текст. Например, один из лучших исполнителей песен Брехта Эрнст Буш вспоминал, что, выступая перед немецкими бригадами во время гражданской войны в Испании, он по понятным причинам выбрасывал первый куплет Kommt heraus aus eurem Loche, / Das man eine Wohnung nennt ‘Выходите из вашей дыры, которая называется квартирой’; после Второй мировой войны сам автор исправил первую строку на Kommt heraus aus euren Trümmern ‘Выходите из руин’.

 Solidaritätslied
(Von E. Busch in Spanien geschaffene Strophe, 1937)
Freiheitskämpfer aller Länder,
preist den Ruhm der Solidarität!
Denn sie ist die stärkste Waffe,
der kein Gegner widersteht.  
Песня солидарности
(версия, написанная Э. Бушем в Испании, в 1937 г.)
Борцы за свободу всех стран,
Воздайте славу солидарности!
Потому что это сильное оружие,
против которого ни один противник не устоит. 
Английский перевод-подстрочник:
Solidarity Song
(Version created by E. Busch in Spain, 1937)
Freedom fighters of all countries,
praise the glory of solidarity!
Since it is the strongest weapon,
that no adversary resists to.

----------


## FL

*5. Послевоенная версия текста "Выходите из руин".* 
Название: Solidaritaetslied Песня солидарности - немецкий
Описание: Послевоенная версия текста "Выходите из руин". Запись из альбома "Lied der Zeit - Originalaufnahmen 1946-1953 (I)". 
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3-file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=pesnyas2 
Solidaritätslied 
Kommt heraus aus euren Trümmern,
kriecht hervor aus eurer Not!
Erst wenn wir uns selbst drum kümmern,
wächst dann wieder unser Brot.
[Refrain:]
Vorwärts, und nie vergessen,
worin unsre Stärke besteht!
Beim Hungern und beim Essen,
vorwärts, nie vergessen
die Solidarität!
Daß die lange Nacht vergehe,
die uns so mit Blindheit schlägt!
Auf für alle Menschen stehe
jetzt, was Menschenantlitz trägt!
[Refrain...]
Unsre Herrn, wer sie auch seien,
sehen unsre Zwietracht gern,
denn so lang sie uns entzweien,
bleiben sie ja unsre Herrn.
[Refrain...]
Auf, ihr Völker dieser Erde!
Einigt euch, nur eins hat Sinn:
Daß sie jetzt die eure werde,
und die große Nährerin.
Vorwärts, und nie vergessen,
und die Frage konkret gestellt.
Vorwärts, nie vergessen:
Wessen Straße ist die Straße?
Wessen Welt ist die Welt?  
Песня солидарности 
Выходите из ваших развалин,
выползайте из вашей нищеты!
Только если мы сами об этом позаботимся,
Наш хлеб снова будет расти. 
Припев:
Вперед, и никогда не забывайте,
в чем наша сила заключается!
Будучи голодными и будучи сытыми,
вперед, и никогда не забывайте -
Солидарность! 
Чтобы закончилась эта длинная ночь,
которая нас так ослепляет!
Поднимитесь за всех людей сейчас,
все, кто человеческое лицо носит! 
Припев. 
Наши господа, кто бы они ни были,
смотрят на наш раздор охотно,
потому что пока они нас разделяют,
они остаются нашими господами. 
Припев. 
Вставай, народ этой Земли!
Объединяйтесь, только это имеет значение:
чтобы она сейчас нашей стала,
и большой кормилицей.
Вперед, и никогда не забывайте,
этот вопрос конкретно стоит.
Вперед, и никогда не забывайте:
Чья улица - эта улица?
Чей мир - этот мир? 
Английский перевод-подстрочник:
Solidarity Song 
Come out of your rubble,
drag yourself ahead of your distress!
Solely if we deal with it ourselves,
then our bread will grow again.
[Refrain:]
Forward, and never to forget
what our strength consists of!
While starving and while eating,
forward, never to forget
solidarity!
May vanish the long night
that strikes us so with blindness!
All that has human face, now
stand up for all human beings!
[Refrain...]
Our masters, whoever they are,
like to see our disunity,
for, as long as they divide us,
it's true that they stay our masters.
[Refrain...]
Stand up, you, peoples of this Earth!
Unite, only one thing makes sense:
That she now become yours,
and the big foster mother.
Forward, and never to forget,
and the question being asked concretely.
Forward, never to forget:
Whose street is the street?
Whose world is the world?  *6. Последняя авторская редакция: самый поздний (1947 год или позже) и самый распространенный вариант текста.* 
Название: Solidaritaetslied Песня солидарности - немецкий
Описание: Самый поздний (1947 год или позже) и самый распространенный вариант текста. Запись 1960-х гг.
Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) / Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 
Download mp3-file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9967 
Solidaritätslied
(Fassung nach dem 2° Weltkrieg)
[Refrain:]
Vorwärts, und nie vergessen,
worin unsre Stärke besteht!
Beim Hungern und beim Essen,
vorwärts, nicht vergessen
die Solidarität!
Auf, ihr Völker dieser Erde!
Einigt euch in diesem Sinn:
Daß sie jetzt die eure werde
und die große Nährerin.
[Refrain...]
Schwarzer, Weißer, Brauner, Gelber!
Endet ihre Schlächterein!
Reden erst die Völker selber,
werden sie schnell einig sein.
[Refrain...]
Wollen wir es schnell erreichen,
brauchen wir noch dich und dich.
Wer im Stich läßt seinesgleichen,
läßt ja nur sich selbst im Stich.
[Refrain...]
Unsre Herrn, wer sie auch seien,
sehen unsre Zwietracht gern,
denn solang sie uns entzweien,
bleiben sie doch unsre Herrn.
[Refrain...]
Proletarier aller Länder,
einigt euch, und ihr seid frei!
Eure großen Regimenter
brechen jede Tyrannei.
Vorwärts, und nie vergessen,
die Frage an jeden gestellt:
Willst du hungern oder essen?
Wessen Morgen ist der Morgen?
Wessen Welt ist die Welt? 
Песня солидарности
(версия, написанная после войны, на некоторых сайтах датируется - 1947 г.) 
Припев:
Вперед, и никогда не забывайте,
в чем наша сила заключается!
Будучи голодными и будучи сытыми,
вперед, и не забывайте -
Солидарность! 
Вставай, народ этой Земли!
Объединяйтесь, только это имеет значение:
чтобы она сейчас стала нашей,
и большой кормилицей. 
Припев. 
Черный, белый, коричневый, желтый!
Покончите с вашими сражениями!
Если народы сами будут говорить,
они быстро найдут согласие. 
Припев. 
Если мы хотим быстро этого достичь,
нам еще нужны ты и ты.
Кто в беде брошенным сидит,
Бросил сам себя на произвол судьбы. 
Припев. 
Наши господа, кто бы они ни были,
смотрят на наш раздор охотно,
потому что пока они нас разделяют,
они остаются нашими господами. 
Припев. 
Пролетарии всех стран,
соединяйтесь, и вы будете свободными!
Ваш большой полк
сокрушит любую тиранию.
Вперед, и никогда не забывайте,
вопрос каждому поставлен:
Хочешь ты быть голодным или сытым?
Чье утро - это утро?
Чей мир - этот мир? 
Английский перевод-подстрочник:
Solidarity Song
(Version after the 2nd World War)
[Refrain:]
Forward, and never to forget
what our strength consists of!
While starving and while eating,
forward, not to forget
solidarity!
Stand up, you, peoples of this Earth!
Unite in that sense
that she now become yours,
and the big foster mother.
[Refrain...]
Black, White, Swarthy, Yellow!
End up their bloodbaths!
Once the peoples themselves speak,
they rapidly will be united.
[Refrain...]
If we want to obtain it rapidly
we still need you and you.
Who abandons fellow beings,
solely, that is clear, abandons himself.
[Refrain...]
Our masters, whoever they are
like to see our disunity,
for, as long as they divide us,
it's true that they stay our masters.
[Refrain...]
Proletarians of all countries,
unite and you will be free!
Your big regiments
smash any tyranny.
Forward, and never to forget,
the question asked to anybody:
Do you want to starve or to eat?
Whose morning is the morning?
Whose world is the world? 
============================================= 
Стихотворные переводы последней редакции песни:  *1. Русский стихотворный перевод.* 
Песня солидарности  
Слова Б.Брехта 
Перевод С.Болотина  
Припев: 
Помни, вперед шагая, 
как мир уберечь от войны! 
Борясь и побеждая, 
помни, вперед шагая: 
единством мы сильны!  
1. 
Пусть встают земли народы, 
чтобы сила их слилась, 
чтобы стать земле свободной, 
чтоб земля кормила нас!  
Припев.  
2. 
Людям всех оттенков кожи, 
нам не нужно войн и драк. 
Если мы сплотиться сможем, 
нам не страшен общий враг.  
Припев.  
3. 
Свято берегите дружбу, 
пролетарии всех стран! 
Силой этого оружья 
будет побежден тиран!  
Припев: 
Помни, вперед шагая, 
грусть и радость с друзьями деля, 
помни в борьбе и тревоге -
чьи дороги - все дороги, 
чья земля - вся земля!   *2. Английский стихотворный перевод.*   
“Which Side Are You On?” 
Forward and let’s remember
What our strength always was and shall be
In famine or in plenty
Forward and remember, it’s solidarity! 
People’s of the earth rise up now
For this earth is now your due
It shall be the great provider
And it shall provide for you 
Forward and ask the question
What our strength concretely is worth
In famine and in plenty
Forward and remember it’s solidarity! 
And our various lords and masters
Welcome our disunity
For so long as they divide us
Lords and masters they shall be 
Black and white and brown and yellow
End the rule of sword and gun
For when once you raise your voices
All the peoples shall be one 
Whose tomorrow is tomorrow and whose earth is the earth?

----------


## FL

Иногда эту песню называют маршем «Vorwarts»:   

> Мы, Ромм и кинокамера http://seance.ru/blog/myi-romm-i-kinokamera 
> ...мы, как дотошные критики, составили себе целый реестр идей и приемов, которые позволили бы на документальном материале достигнуть художественного эффекта. 
> Вот кое-какие выдержки из этого обширного реестра. 
> ...Резкий сдвиг времени, дающий ощущение предопределенности, судьбы. 
> Например: из киносюжета «Rot Frontmarschiert» взять длинный-длинный проход ротфронтовцев и наложить на него текст о будущем: «Они еще не знают, что им предстоит: одни пойдут в лагеря, другие должны будут покинуть Германию, третьи будут убиты…». И марш Эйслера «Vorwarts», но не как марш, а как реквием.

 =================================================
Эта песня упоминалась также на допросе Брехта в Комиссии по антиамериканской деятельности (Эйслер и Брехт во время второй мировой войны жили в США, где после войны началось усиленное преследование коммунистов. В результате, Эйслер был арестован и через некоторое время выслан из страны, Брехт бежал из США, не дожидаясь своего ареста).   

> И напоследок – самая лучшая запись (mp3 бродит где-то в интернете):
> House Committee on Un-American Activities,
> 30 октября 1947 года: Комиссия по антиамериканской деятельности допрашивает Брехта. Ему зачитывают перевод «Песни солидарности» на английский, после чего происходит такой диалог: 
> – Did you write that, Mr. Brecht?
> – No, I wrote a German poem… (смех в зале) But that is very different from this thing.

 Подробнее:  

> 30 октября 1947 года: Комиссия по антиамериканской деятельности допрашивает Брехта.
> Аудиофайл: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bre...1947-10-30).ogg 
> Распечатка текста: http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Brecht_HUAC_...-30)_transcript
> Brecht HUAC hearing (1947-10-30) transcript  
> This is a transcript of some excerpts of the HUAC hearing of Bertolt Brecht on Oct 30, 1947. It is taken from an audio recording posted at wikimedia commons.   
> The speakers are as follows: 
> Brecht - Bertolt Brecht
> Thomas - HUAC Chairman J. Parnell Thomas (Republican, New Jersey)
> Stripling - HUAC Chief Investigator Robert E. Stripling   
> ...

----------


## FL

*Пьеса "Мать" (1932)* 
Бертольд Брехт. Мать (1930-32)
По роману Максима Горького
В сотрудничестве с  З. Дудовым, Г. Эйслером, Г. Вайзенворном   

> http://www.lib.ru/INPROZ/BREHT/breht1_5.txt 
> Пьеса написана в 1930-1932 гг., издана в 1933 г.
> Музыку  написал Г. Эйслер.  
> На русский язык пьеса переведена в 1933 г. Сергеем Третьяковым и вошла в изданный в 1934 г. сборник пьес Брехта - "Эпические драмы". 
> Брехт написал не столько инсценировку, сколько оригинальную пьесу по мотивам повести Горького. Сохранив русские имена, названия городов и т. п., Брехт - дабы приблизить действие к сознанию немецкого зрителя - ввел в пьесу некоторые проблемы, отсутствовавшие у Горького (например, борьба с реформизмом в рабочем движении, борьба против угрозы войны, тактика превращения войны империалистической в гражданскую и др.), но полные жгучей политической актуальности в Германии на рубеже 20-30-х гг. Из четырнадцати картин лишь в семи Брехт сохранил сюжетную связь с теми или иными эпизодами повести. Он довел действие своей пьесы до 1917 г., чтобы показать немецкому зрителю ту историческую перспективу революционной борьбы пролетариата, которая уже победоносно осуществилась  в России. Зато главную линию повести Горького - эволюцию Ниловны - Брехт, разумеется, сохранил и разработал очень тщательно и вдумчиво, хотя тоже оригинально, по-своему. 
> Характерно, что к пьесе Брехта Горький отнесся с полным пониманием и сочувствием, хотя она во многом отступала от его повести. Елена Вайгель еще в 1956 г. указала, что пьеса "Мать" была авторизована Горьким  ("Sonntag", 1956, 6 июля). Более подробно сообщает об этом Ганс Эйслер в письме от 27 июня 1957 г., присланном Музею Горького. Он рассказывает, как в 1935 г. в Москве посетил Горького: "В этот вечер кроме меня у Горького были великий французский писатель Ромен Роллан и директор Московской консерватории пианист Нейгауз. Говорили о литературе и музыке... Затем Горький поделился со мной впечатлениями от чтения пьесы "Мать". Он был очень приветлив и нашел добрые слова о работе Брехта и моей. Он попросил меня сыграть что-нибудь  из музыки к пьесе. Я сыграл ему следующие вещи: "Хвала социализму", "Хвала учению" и "Хвала диалектике". У Горького нашлись дружеские ободряющие слова, у Ромена Роллана также" (Л  М. Юрьева, М. Горький и передовые немецкие писатели XX века, М., 1961, стр. 126). 
> Премьера пьесы состоялась в Берлине в театре Комедии на Шифбауэрдамм 15 января 1932 г. Она была приурочена к тринадцатой годовщине со дня убийства Розы Люксембург. Режиссер - Эмиль Бурри, художник - Каспар Неер. В роли Пелагеи Власовой выступала Елена Вайгель, в роли Павла - Эрнст Буш. 
> Известный театральный критик Альфред Полгар так характеризовал игру главных исполнителей: "Елена Вайгель - мать. Вначале только голос, совершенно деловой, трезвый голос, выражающий минимум индивидуальности. Говорит не Пелагея Власова, а нечто посредством ее, из нее. Затем она снимает звуковую маску. Речь и игра становятся живее, человек возвращается от роли автомата к своей естественной манере, обнаруживает ум, хитрость, даже своего рода сдержанную страсть. В замечательной сцене с женщинами, сдающими медные вещи для производства патронов, госпожа Вайгель показывает себя превосходным диалектиком: здесь ее искусство обрело воздух, лучший чем спертый воздух эпического театра, и дышит спокойно, освобожденное от стиля. Примечательно, что мать в исполнении Вайгель, чем дальше по ходу действия, то есть чем больше стареет, тем моложе становится (омоложаемая  идеей?)... Эрнст Буш, светлый, резкий, как всегда, разумеется, великолепный внешне, и по голосу... с той нерушимой внутренней бодростью, которая связана с  волей, свободной от страха и сомнения" ("Die Weltbuhne", 1932, 26 января, стр. 139). 
> Большое количество хоров и сонгов придало спектаклю в театре Комедии характер своеобразного гибрида драмы (на эпической основе) и оратории. Музыка Ганса Эйслера была призвана не столько создавать настроение, сколько направлять и прояснять мысль. Ритмическое начало в ней играло большую роль, нежели мелодическое и гармоническое. Хоры и сонги сопровождались небольшой инструментальной группой в составе трубы, валторны, рояля и ударника. 
> ...

----------


## FL

Пьеса написана накануне установления фашистской диктатуры в Германии.   

> В Европе тридцатых годов, взбудораженной и приниженной, трудно было дышать. Фашизм наступал, и наступал безнаказанно. Каждое государство, да и каждый человек мечтали спастись в одиночку, спастись любой ценой, отмолчаться, откупиться. Эренбург.

 Название: Lob der Dialektik Хвала диалектике - немецкий
Описание: Поэма из пьесы "Мероприятие" (1930) Брехта, она же присутствует в пьесе "Мать" (1932) по роману М. Горького (для этой пьесы Эйслером была написана музыка). Запись 1951-53 гг.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1930г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9989 
Bertolt Brecht: Lob der Dialektik  
Das Unrecht geht heute einher mit sicherem Schritt. 
Die Unterdrücker richten sich ein auf zehntausend Jahre. 
Die Gewalt versichert: So, wie es ist, bleibt es. 
Keine Stimme ertönt außer der Stimme der Herrschenden 
Und auf den Märkten sagt die Ausbeutung laut: 
Jetzt beginne ich erst.  
Aber von den Unterdrückten sagen viele jetzt: 
Was wir wollen, geht niemals.  
--начало исполняемого в записи текста--
Wer noch lebt, sage nicht: niemals! 
Das Sichere ist nicht sicher. 
So, wie es ist, bleibt es nicht. 
Wenn die Herrschenden gesprochen haben,  
Werden die Beherrschten sprechen. 
Wer wagt zu sagen: niemals? 
An wem liegt es, wenn die Unterdrückung bleibt? An uns. 
An wem liegt es, wenn sie zerbrochen wird? An uns.  
Wer niedergeschlagen wird, der erhebet sich! 
Wer verloren ist, kämpfe! 
Wer seine Lage erkannt hat, wie sollte der aufzuhalten sein? 
Denn die Besiegten von heute sind die Sieger von morgen. 
Und aus Niemals wird: Heute noch!  
========================================= 
Перевод: 
Бертольт Брехт. Стихотворения. Рассказы. Пьесы. 
Библиотека всемирной литературы. Серия третья. 
Литература XX века. 
Москва: Художественная литература, 1972.  
ХВАЛА ДИАЛЕКТИКЕ 
/Бертольт Брехт, из пьесы "Мероприятие" (1930)/  
Кривда уверенным шагом сегодня идет до земле. 
Кровопийцы устраиваются на тысячелетья. 
Насилье вещает: «Все пребудет навечно, как есть». 
Человеческий голос не может пробиться сквозь вой 
власть имущих. 
И на каждом углу эксплуатация провозглашает: 
«Я хозяйка теперь». 
А угнетенные нынче толкуют: 
«Нашим надеждам не сбыться уже никогда».  
--начало исполняемого в записи текста--
Если ты жив, не говори: «Никогда»! 
То, что прочно, непрочно. 
Так, как есть, не останется вечно. 
Угнетатели выскажутся — 
Угнетенные заговорят. 
Кто посмеет сказать «никогда»? 
Кто в ответе за то, что угнетенье живуче? Мы. 
Кто в ответе за то, чтобы сбросить его? Тоже мы. 
Ты проиграл? Борись. 
Побежденный сегодня победителем станет завтра. 
Если свое положение ты осознал, 
разве можешь ты с ним примириться? 
И «Никогда» превратится в «Сегодня»!  
========================================= 
Еще один вариант перевода:  http://www.lib.ru/INPROZ/BREHT/breht1_5.txt 
Бертольд Брехт. Мать (1932) 
В сотрудничестве с З. Дудовым, Г. Эйслером, Г. Вайзенворном  
Перевод С. Третьякова (перевод 1933 года)
Бертольт Брехт. Театр. Пьесы. Статьи. Высказывания. В пяти томах. Т. 1 
М., Искусство, 1963 
" 
Прислуга. 
Многие говорят: никогда не исполнится то, чего вы хотите. 
Довольствуйтесь тем, что у вас есть. Мощь хозяев несокрушима. 
Вас снова и снова будут побеждать. 
Даже многие рабочие говорят - не бывать этому никогда!  
Мать (поет).  
--начало исполняемого в записи текста--
Пока ты жив, не говори - "никогда"! 
Несокрушимое - сокрушимо, 
Тому, что есть, будет конец. 
Когда властители откомандуют, 
Начнут говорить подвластные. 
Кто смеет сказать - "никогда"? 
Кто виноват, что гнет не сломлен? Мы сами. 
Кто должен его сломить? Тоже мы. 
Кто был побежден, вставай во весь рост! 
Кто погибал - бейся! 
Если ты понял все, кто сможет тебя 
удержать? 
Побежденный сегодня - победителем будет 
завтра. 
Из "никогда" рождается "ныне". 
"

----------


## FL

Фото. Бертольт Брехт и Елена Вайгель, 1 мая 1954 г.  
Сцена из спектакля "Мать", 1950-е гг.  
Фото. Эрнст Буш (слева) в спектакле "Мать".  
Фото. Эрнст Буш, 1951 г., на гастролях в Вене.

----------


## FL

Название: Песня о встречном
Описание: "Страна встает со славою на встречу дня..."
В 1930-е гг. эта песня исполнялась по радио по утрам и звала трудящихся к новым победам.
Музыка: Д.Шостакович Слова: Б.Корнилов 1932г.   

> "Песня о встречном" - одна из самых известных советских песен. Эта весёлая жизнерадостная мелодия, написанная Д.Д.Шостаковичем к кинофильму "Встречный" в 1932 году, положила начало целому направлению в советской песне, явилась как бы "образцом для подражания", оказавшим влияние на значительное число появившихся позднее мелодий самых разных композиторов. Многие песни И.Дунаевского (а позднее и ещё целого ряда авторов) скроены как бы "по образу и подобию" "Песни о встречном" (речь идёт, конечно, не о каком-либо совпадении мелодий, а о сложившейся общей стилистике советской массовой песни 30-50-х гг.).

 Пояснение к названию песни:  

> Бригаде (цеху, заводу, отрасли пром-сти) вышестоящие организации спускали план (по выпуску продукции, ремонту, наладке оборудования, строительству, освоению и пр.). Трудящиеся, при Советской власти работавшие не на карман буржуя, а на благо своей Социалистической Родины, по своей собственной инициативе, оценив свои силы и возможности, брали на себя обязательства сделать лучше, больше и быстрее. Это явление, зародившееся в самых низовых звеньях производства (бригадах), и возможное только в условиях социализма, тут же стало всесоюзным и получило название “встречный план”, или просто “встречный”.

 Название: Песня о встречном
Описание: "Страна встает со славою на встречу дня..."
Музыка: Д.Шостакович Слова: Б.Корнилов 1932г. 
Запись-оригинал, как она звучала в 1930-е гг.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=vstrechn 
Это относительно современная запись. Исполняет: Хор ВР СССР. http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=pesnya33 
Исполняет: Московский камерный хор п/у Владимира Минина http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=vstrech4 
Песня о встречном.  
Нас утро встречает прохладой, 
Нас ветром встречает река. 
Кудрявая, что ж ты не рада 
Весёлому пенью гудка?  
Не спи, вставай, кудрявая! 
В цехах звеня, 
Страна встаёт со славою 
На встречу дня.  
И радость поёт, не скончая, 
И песня навстречу идёт, 
И люди смеются, встречая, 
И встречное солнце встаёт.  
Горячее и бравое 
Бодрит меня. 
Страна встаёт со славою 
На встречу дня.  
Бригада нас встретит работой, 
И ты улыбнёшься друзьям, 
С которыми труд, и забота, 
И встречный, и жизнь - пополам.  
За Нарвскою заставою, 
В громах, в огнях, 
Страна встаёт со славою 
На встречу дня.  
И с ней до победного края 
Ты, молодость наша, пройдёшь, 
Покуда не выйдет вторая 
Навстречу тебе молодёжь.  
И в жизнь вбежит оравою, 
Отцов сменя. 
Страна встаёт со славою 
На встречу дня.  
Такою прекрасною речью 
О правде своей заяви. 
Мы жизни выходим навстречу, 
Навстречу труду и любви.  
Любить грешно ль, кудрявая, 
Когда, звеня, 
Страна встаёт со славою 
На встречу дня.  
1932   

> Еще в Берлине, общаясь с крупнейшими деятелями Коммунистической партии Германии, с передовыми немецкими писателями, композиторами, актерами, Эрнст Буш с живым интересом слушал рассказы о Советском Союзе. Он давно мечтал побывать в Москве. 
> Живя в Голландии, а затем в Бельгии, Эрнст Буш время от времени выезжал во Францию и Швейцарию, где выступал в концертах и радиопередачах. В те годы он вел переписку с писателем Сергеем Третьяковым, дружба с которым завязалась еще в конце 20-х годов в Берлине. В одном из писем Буш задал Третьякову шутливый вопрос: не нужны ли в Советском Союзе квалифицированные слесари? (Буш 6 лет работал слесарем). Ответ Третьякова гласил: конечно, очень нужны, но еще больше - революционные певцы. Вскоре пришло официальное приглашение из Москвы от Международного объединения революционного театра (МОРТ), вместе с визой. Буш собрался в путь. Ехал он кружным путем: через Париж, Цюрих, Вену, Прагу, Варшаву. 
> Эрнст Буш приехал в Москву в ноябре 1935 года. 
> ...С первых дней пребывания в Москве Буш проявлял живой интерес к советской песне. Незадолго до его приезда Международное музыкальное бюро выпустило в свет сборник избранных песен советских поэтов и композиторов с переводом на немецкий, английский и французский языки. Буш с увлечением принялся за разучивание "Песни о Родине" Дунаевского, "Песни о встречном" Шостаковича, "Конармейской" братьев Покрасс, "Дальневосточной партизанской", "Партизана Железняка" Блантера, "От края и до края" Дзержинского и нескольких других, которые вошли в его репертуар. В советской песне Буша привлекали привольная распевность мелодики, яркий оптимизм, романтика гражданской войны, пафос социалистического строительства. [1]

 Название: Песня о встречном Der Zukunft entgegen - немецкий
Описание: "Страна встает со славою на встречу дня... Entgegen dem kühlenden Morgen..."
Песня переведена на немецкий в 1935 г. и тогда же начала исполняться Эрнстом Бушем. 
Музыка: Д.Шостакович Слова: Б.Корнилов 1932г.  
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch). Запись из альбома "Lied der Zeit - Originalaufnahmen 1946-1953 (II)".
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9438 
Исполняет: В исполнении хора. Jugendchor Berlin, Ltg. Rolf L Исполнение 1976г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=zukunft 
Entgegen dem kühlenden Morgen ( Der Zukunft entgegen )  
Entgegen dem kühlenden Morgen, 
am Fluße entgegen dem Wind. 
Was sollen noch jetzt deine Sorgen, 
wenn froh unser Lied hier erklinqt! ---не совпадающая строка 
Wach auf! Steh auf! der Morgen strahlt im Feuerbrand 
|:Dem neuen Tag entgegen geht jetzt 
unser Land :|  
Vergessen sind Sorgen und Leiden, 
es wird selbst die Arbeit uns leicht, 
denn alle wir sehen mit Freuden, 
das bessere Leben sich zeigt! 
Von Ort zu Ort entbieten wir die Bruderhand. 
|:Dem neuen Tag entgegen geht jetzt 
unser Land :|  
Frisch auf! Unser Leben gewonnen! 
Die Jugend geht mutig voran! 
Was kühn ihre Väter begonnen, 
vollendet im Siege sie dann! 
Die Jugend wirkt, die Jugend lebt als Siegespfand. 
|:Dem neuen Tag entgegen geht jetzt 
unser Land :|  
Das Lied voller Herrlichkeit kündet 
von Schönheit, von Liebe und Licht, 
vom Leben, wo Arbeit nicht schändet, 
vom Brot, das uns nicht mehr gebricht. 
In Liebe und in Arbeit seht des Glückes Pfand! 
|:Dem neuen Tag entgegen geht jetzt 
unser Land :|     

> Цитата их книги "Люди 1930-х", о первой пятилетке (1929—32): 
> ...Вот уже третий год бьемся мы над выполнением напряженного плана пятилетки, цель которой в том и состоит, чтобы «на всех парах устремиться вперед». Партия поставила перед нами труднейшую задачу: в кратчайшие сроки создать в стране современную индустрию, без которой немыслимо и думать о построении основ социализма и об укреплении обороны.
> — Темпы — сверхударные. Люди устают. Далеко не все задуманное удается. Неопытные рабочие ломают станки. Как быть? 
> Конференция хозяйственников проходит под знаком острой самокритики: в прошлом году намеченные планы выполнить полностью не удалось — не хватило сил использовать имеющиеся возможности, не хватило умения правильно руководить заводами и фабриками. Некоторые хозяйственники ставили такой вопрос: а может быть, в третьем году пятилетки, 1931-м, есть смысл попридержать темпы, наверстать упущенное, а потом с новыми силами двинуться вперед? 
> Все ждали решающего слова партии. И слово это было сказано ее Генеральным секретарем — речь Сталина сейчас служит предметом всеобщего обсуждения.
> — Иногда спрашивают, — говорил он, — нельзя ли несколько замедлить темпы,  придержать движение.  Нет, нельзя, товарищи! Нельзя снижать темпы. Наоборот, по мере сил и возможностей их надо увеличивать. Этого требуют от нас наши обязательства перед рабочими и крестьянами СССР. Этого требуют от нас наши обязательства перед рабочим классом всего мира. 
> Сталин призывал хозяйственников осознать до конца всю остроту их ответственности:
> — Задержать темпы — это значит отстать. А отсталых бьют. Но мы не хотим оказаться битыми. Нет, не хотим! История старой России состояла, между прочим, в том, что ее непрерывно били за отсталость. Били монгольские ханы. Били турецкие беки. Били шведские феодалы. Били польско-литовские паны.  Били англо-французские капиталисты. Били японские бароны. Били все — за отсталость. За отсталость военную, за отсталость культурную, за отсталость государственную, за отсталость промышленную, за отсталость сельскохозяйственную. Били потому, что это было доходно и сходило безнаказанно. Помните слова дореволюционного поэта: «Ты и убогая, ты и обильная, ты и могучая, ты и бессильная, матушка Русь». Слова старого поэта хорошо заучили эти господа. Они били и приговаривали: «Ты убогая, бессильная, — стало быть, можно бить и грабить тебя безнаказанно». Таков уж закон эксплуататоров — бить отсталых и слабых. Волчий закон капитализма. Ты отстал, ты слаб — значит, ты неправ, стало быть, тебя можно бить и порабощать. Ты могуч — значит, ты прав, стало быть, тебя надо остерегаться.
> И Сталин от имени партии жестко и остро сформулировал задачу, которая стала законом нашей жизни на предстоящие годы:
> — Мы отстали от Запада на 50—100 лет. Мы должны пробежать это расстояние в десять лет. Либо мы сделаем это, либо нас сомнут...

 
Фото. Москва, фабрика-кухня (так назывались столовые на предприятиях), 1930 г. В кадре виден лозунг: "Мы отстали от Запада на 50—100 лет. Мы должны пробежать это расстояние в десять лет. Либо мы сделаем это, либо нас сомнут".
Фотограф Шайхет Аркадий (1898-1959) - Москва

----------


## FL

*На всех языках (1950-51)* 
Название: In allen Sprachen На всех языках - немецкий
Описание: "Есть еще некоторая страна в этом мире, где имеется мало "Happy - happy - days". Однако народы борются за мир и счастье. И скоро всё будет "Otschen choroscho!""
Очень идеологически содержательная песня. Запись 1950-51 гг.
Музыка: Hanns Eisler / Ernst Busch Слова: Alexander Ott Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 
In allen Sprachen На всех языках - немецкий
Музыка: Hanns Eisler / Ernst Busch Слова: Alexander Ott 
Die Sonne schickt der Erde Wärme zu und Licht.
Macht da 'ne Negerhaut und dort ein Bleichgesicht.
Ob du am Kongo, an der Elbe -
Eines bleibt dasselbe:
Blut ist rot und das verfärbt sich nicht. 
In allen Sprachen liebt man auf der Welt.
In allen Sprachen haßt man auf der Welt.
In allen Sprachen haßt man -
Ja, ja liebt man,
Ja, ja hängt man an der Welt. 
Die Welt wird wunderschön; der Wille gibt uns Kraft.
Der Menschen Fleiß und Mühe reiche Ernten schafft.
In den Fabriken ohne Ende
Schaffen fleißige Hände,
Was den Menschen erst zum Menschen macht. 
Singt da nicht jeder: Klüger wird die Welt?
Singt da nicht jeder: Reicher wird die Welt?
Singt da nicht jeder: Schöner,
Ja, ja besser,
Ja, ja glücklich wird die Welt! 
So manches Land gibt's aber noch auf dieser Welt,
Wo nicht für sich das Volk den Ackergrund bestellt.
Wo all die mächtigen Maschinen
Nicht dem Volke dienen.
Wo das Geld regiert und nur das Geld. 
Dort gibt es wenig: Happy - happy - days.
Dort gibt es wenig: Happy - happy - days.
Dort gibt es wenig happy,
Ja, ja happy
Ja, ja happy, happy days. 
Doch schon zerbrechen rings die Ketten, Stück um Stück.
Die Völker kämpfen für den Frieden, um ihr Glück.
Es kommt bestimmt einmal die Stunde
Für die Freudenskunde:
"Frei ist unsre Welt von Not und Krieg!" 
Dann singen alle: "Otschen choroscho!"
Dann singen alle: "Otschen choroscho!"
Dann singen alle: "Otschen,
Ja, ja otschen,
Ja, ja otschen choroscho!" 
Und das will heißen: Klüger ist die Welt!
Und das will heißen: Reicher ist die Welt!
Und das will heißen: Schöner,
Ja, ja besser,
Ja, ja glücklich ist die Welt! 
Перевод: 
Солнце посылает на Землю тепло и свет:
И для чернокожего, и для бледнолицего.
Будь ты в Конго или на Эльбе,
Одно остается тем же:
Кровь красная и не меняет цвет. 
На всех языках любят на свете.
На всех языках ненавидят на свете.
На всех языках ненавидят -
Да, любят,
Да, любят в мире. 
Мир становится чудесным; воля дает нам силу.
Людей усердие и забота богатые урожаи создает.
На фабриках без конца
создают усердные руки,
это только человека человеком делает. 
Поют при этом не все: Умнее становится мир?
Поют при этом не все: Богаче становится мир?
Поют при этом не все: Прекраснее,
Да, лучше,
Да, счастливым становится мир! 
Так имеется некоторая страна, однако, еще в этом мире,
Где не для себя народ возделывает пашню.
Где все эти могущественные машины
Не служат народу.
Где деньги правят и только деньги. 
Там имеется мало: Happy - happy - days.
Там имеется мало: Happy - happy - days.
Там имеется мало happy,
Да, happy
Да, happy, happy days. 
Однако цепи уже разбиваются кругом на куски.
Народы борются за мир, за свое счастье.
Приближается уже определенно час
Радостной вести:
"Наш мир свободен от нужды и войны!" 
Тогда все поют: "Otschen choroscho!"
Тогда все поют: "Otschen choroscho!"
Тогда все поют: "Otschen,
Да, otschen,
Да, otschen choroscho!" 
И это будет значить: Умнее стал мир!
И это будет значить: Богаче стал мир!
И это будет значить: Прекраснее,
Да, лучше,
Да, счастливым стал мир!

----------


## FL

*Газовая песня (1929)* 
Название: Gaslied Газовая песня - немецкий
Описание: "Ядовитое газовое облако на горизонте изгоняет армия рабочих - Красный Фронт! Поэтому становись в ряды Красного Фронта!"
Средством сатиры выражается возмущение по поводу вооружения империалистического немецкого правительства. Эта песня принадлежала, благодаря своей политической актуальности и доступному музыкальному оформлению, к самым массовым песням агитпропгруппы "Красные ракеты". Непосредственным поводом к ее написанию был взрыв контейнера ядовитого газа в Вильгельмсбурге (Wilhelmsburg) около Гамбурга в 1928 году. Запись Roter Frontkämpferbund e. V. Mech. Cop. 1929.
Слова: Max Jensen 1929г. Исполняет: Agitprop-Truppe "Rote Raketen", Berlin Исполнение 1929г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10028   

> Dieses Lied gehörte auf Grund seiner politischen Aktualität und eingängigen musikalischen Gestaltung zu den massenwirksamsten Darbietungen der Agitprop-Truppe "Rote Raketen". Unmittelbare Anlas der Entstehung war die Explosion eines Giftgasbehälters in Wilhelmsburg bei Hamburg im Jahre 1928. Mit dem Mittel der Satire wird hier der Empörung der Bevölkerung über die Kriegsrüstung der imperialistischen deutschen Regierung Ausdruck gegeben.

 Gaslied Газовая песня - немецкий
Слова: Max Jensen 
Aus ist's mit den bösen Kriegen,
sagt der Völkerbund,
Friedenstauben munter fliegen
um das Erdenrund.
Es ertönt in jedem Land Friedensmusik,
und geächtet und verbannt ist jetzt der Krieg! 
Nur zum Spaß macht man Gas,
weil's noch keiner kennt.
Panzerkreuzer sind das beste Friedensinstrument,
Tankgeschwader, Fliegerbomben -
nur für den Sport,
niemand denkt mehr an den Massenmord.
Tiefer Frieden weit und breit,
endlich die ewige Friedenszeit. 
Doch im allerliebsten Frieden explodierte was,
und der Menschheit war beschieden
bestes Phosgengas.
Allen guten Pazifisten wurde plötzlich mies,
doch den Mund weit aufgerissen
und sprachen dies: 
Mit dem Gas, das macht Spaß,
weil's noch keiner kennt,
Phosgengas,
das ist das neuste Friedensinstrument.
Gasgefüllte Fliegerbomben nur für den Sport.
Wirklich denkt niemand an Massenmord.
Tiefer Frieden weit und breit,
immer noch ewige Friedenszeit. 
Mit den Friedenslobtiraden
wirst du eingewiegt,
bis der erste Giftgasschwaden
dir im Magen liegt;
bis du wirst im Krieg verrecken an Giftgasduft;
aus dem Schlaf dich zu erwecken:
Die Rote Front ruft! 
Krieg dem Krieg!
Unser Sieg macht dem Mord ein End,
unsre Fäuste sind das beste
Friedensinstrument.
Es vertreibt die Giftgaswolken vom Horizont
das Heer der Arbeit - die Rote Front!
Erst dann wird der Frieden nicht mehr gestört,
wenn dem Proleten die Welt gehört.
Drum reih dich ein in die Rote Front! 
Перевод: 
"Покончено со злой войной," -
говорит Лига Наций.
Голубь мира бодро летает
Вокруг земного шара.
Музыка мира звучит в каждой стране,
поставлена вне закона и изгнанна сейчас война! 
Только в шутку можно пускать газ,
пока еще никто не знает.
Бронированный крейсер - лучший инструмент мира,
танковый дивизион, авиабомбы -
только для спорта,
никто не думает о массовом убийстве.
Глубочайший мир, длинный и широкий,
наконец, вечное мирное время. 
Однако в любимейшем мире взрывалось,
и человечеству был дарован
наилучший газ фосген.
Все хорошие пацифисты становятся внезапно дрянными,
когда все же разевают рот
и говорят это: 
С газом можно шутить,
пока еще никто не знает,
Газ фосген -
новый инструмент мира.
Газом начиненные авиабомбы - только для спорта.
Действительно, не думает никто о массовом убийстве.
Глубочайший мир, длинный и широкий,
наконец, вечное мирное время. 
Мирными хвалебными тирадами
будешь ты убаюкиваться
до первого ядовитого газового облака, 
тебе в желудок лёгшего,
до того, как ты на войне сдохнешь в ядовитом газовом аромате.
Ото сна пробуждайся:
Красный Фронт призывает! 
Война войне!
Наша победа положит конец убийству,
наши кулаки - лучший
инструмент мира.
Ядовитое газовое облако на горизонте
изгоняет армия рабочих - Красный Фронт!
Только тогда мир не будет больше нарушен,
когда пролетариям мир будет принадлежать.
Поэтому становись в ряды Красного Фронта! 
1929  http://www.diphis.ru/index.php?option=cont...view&id=135  

> Осуществляя свою программу подготовки войны, гитлеровское правительство лицемерно заверяло всех в своём искреннем миролюбии. В первом же воззвании нового кабинета «К германской нации» возвещалось, что новое «национальное правительство» Германии «преисполнено сознанием важности задачи содействовать сохранению и укреплению мира, в котором человечество нуждается теперь больше, чем когда бы то ни было». В этом документе от 1 февраля 1933 г. германское фашистское правительство определяло цели внешней политики Германии в двух крайне туманных пунктах: 1) «утверждение права на жизнь» и 2) «восстановление свободы». Оба эти пункта сводились к общему требованию «равноправия» Германии, в особенности в вопросе о вооружении. Германское правительство, гласила декларация, считает своим долгом добиваться отмены дискриминации в отношении Германии и «равноправия» как «инструмента мира».

 Фото. Демонстрация "Рот Фронта" против строительства броненосного крейсера (с самодельным макетом), 1928 год.

----------


## FL

*Песня о болванчиках (1932)*  *1. Запись 1932 года.*
Название: Das Lied von den Murmeln Песня о болванчиках - немецкий
Описание: "Мы - как окатыши, нас швыряют о стену, и наши головы катятся в песок, это стоит немного, это только детская игра..."
"...однажды нас командируют, и мы снова покатимся в самую середину в дерьмо... упакуемся и пойдем на войну..." Провидческая баллада о господах и болванчиках, которые не смотрят, куда их толкают. Запись Das Lied von den Murmeln, Berlin 1932, (Schellackplatte Gloria G.O. 10711).
Музыка: Harry Ralton Слова: Max Ophüls 1932г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Studioorchester Dirigent Otto Dobrindt Исполнение: 1932г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10048 
Песня строится на ассоциации с игрой в камушки (шарики): 
Цитата
В немецкоязычных странах игра в шарики (das Murmelspiel) и шарик (die Murmel) известны под многочисленными названиями: Bucker, Heuer, Klickern, Knicker, Duxer, Marbeln, Marmeln, Märbeln, Schnellern, Schussern, Wetzel - это только наиболее распространенные. Название "Murmel" происходит от мрамора (Marmor), раньше самого частого материала изготовления. Остальные имена описывают либо шум сталкивающихся шаров, либо вид их движения.  
In deutschsprachigen Ländern sind das Murmelspiel und die Murmel unter zahlreichen Namen bekannt: Bucker, Heuer, Klickern, Knicker, Duxer, Marbeln, Marmeln, Märbeln, Schnellern, Schussern, Wetzel sind nur einige gängige davon. Der Name Murmel kommt von Marmor, dem früher häufigsten Herstellungsmaterial. Die übrigen Namen beschreiben entweder das klackernde Geräusch der aneinanderstoßenden Kugeln oder die Art ihrer Bewegung.  
Das Lied von den Murmeln Песня о болванчиках - немецкий
Музыка: Harry Ralton Слова: Max Ophüls 
Sie kennen doch Murmeln.
Man nennt sie auch Klicker,
dies ist ein dünner,
und das ist ein dicker,
und der ist aus Eisen
und dieser aus Glas,
man stößt sie hin und her
zum Spaß.
Man wirft sie gegen die Wand,
die runden Köpfe roll'n in den Sand,
das kostet nicht viel,
ist nur ein Kinderspiel,
ein Kinderspiel, gespielt in jedem Land. 
Das ist auch der Menschen Los auf Erden,
wir seh'n nicht, wohin wir gestoßen werden.
Man wirft uns rücksichtslos ins Spiel,
wir kullern daneben
und nur selten ins Ziel.
Und wenn wir auch in den Pott rein roll'n,
wir fallen so, wie es die Herren woll'n;
denn wir sind nur Murmeln,
wir sind wie die Klicker,
ob du ein Dünner bist
oder ein Dicker,
ob du aus Eisen bist
oder aus Glas.
Man stößt uns hin und her
zum Spaß.
Man wirft uns gegen die Wand,
und unsre Köpfe roll'n in den Sand.
Das kostet nicht viel,
ist nur ein Kinderspiel,
ein Kinderspiel, beliebt in jedem Land. 
Und so kann's eines Tages noch passieren,
da wird man uns wieder kommandieren,
zu irgendeinem schönen Zweck
roll'n wir wieder mitten rein in den Dreck.
Und sie schreien Hurra und versprechen viel,
wir packen ein und zieh'n in den Krieg. 
Wir sind ja nur Murmeln,
wir sind ja nur Klicker,
ob du ein Dünner bist
oder ein Dicker,
ob du aus Eisen bist
oder aus Glas.
Man stößt uns hin und her
zum Spaß.
Man wirft uns gegen die Wand,
und unsre Köpfe roll'n in den Sand.
Das ist nur ein Spiel,
ist nur ein Kinderspiel,
das kostet nicht viel -
nur die Toten in jedem Land. 
Перевод: 
Они известны как болванчики,
Их также называют окатыши,
эти - тонкие,
а те - толстые,
эти - из железа,
а те - из стекла,
их гоняют туда-сюда
шутки ради.
Их швыряют о стену,
их круглые головы катятся в песок,
это стоит немного,
это только детская игра,
детская игра, в которую играют в каждой стране. 
Это также судьба людей на Земле.
Мы не смотрим, куда нас пихают,
швыряют беспощадно в игре,
мы катимся рядом
и только редко - в цель.
И даже если мы в горшок чисто катимся,
Мы падаем также, как того господа хотят.
Потому что мы - только болванчики,
мы - как окатыши,
тонкий ты
или толстый,
из железа ты
или из стекла,
нас гоняют туда-сюда
шутки ради.
Нас швыряют о стену,
и наши головы катятся в песок,
это стоит немного,
это только детская игра,
детская игра, излюбленная в каждой стране. 
И может однажды так случиться,
что нас снова командируют
для какой-то прекрасной цели,
и покатимся мы снова в самую середину в дерьмо.
А они кричат "ура" и много обещают,
и мы упаковываемся и идем на войну. 
Мы только лишь болванчики,
мы только лишь окатыши,
тонкий ты
или толстый,
из железа ты
или из стекла.
Нас гоняют туда-сюда
шутки ради.
Нас швыряют о стену,
И наши головы катятся в песок.
Это только игра,
только детская игра,
которая стоит немного -
только убитых в каждой стране. 
1932  *2. Запись 1965 года.*
Название: Das Lied von den Murmeln Песня о болванчиках - немецкий
Описание: Послевоенная версия текста. "Однажды так и случилось: нас снова командируют, и катимся мы снова в самую середину в дерьмо..."
"...Нас тренируют захватывать земли в походе на Восток. И все делают смертельный шаг по дороге к гибели..."
Музыка: Harry Ralton Слова: Max Ophüls 1932г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1965г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10049 
Das Lied von den Murmeln Песня о болванчиках - немецкий
Музыка: Harry Ralton Слова: Max Ophüls 
Sie kennen doch Murmeln.
Man nennt sie auch Klicker,
dies ist ein dünner,
und das ist ein dicker,
der ist aus Eisen
und dieser aus Glas,
man stößt sie hin und her
zum Spaß.
Man wirft sie gegen die Wand,
die runden Köpfe roll'n in den Sand,
das ist nur ein Spiel,
ein harmlos Kinderspiel,
ein Kinderspiel, gespielt in jedem Land. 
Das ist auch der Menschen Los auf Erden,
wir seh'n nicht, wohin wir gestoßen werden.
Man wirft uns rücksichtslos ins Spiel,
wir kullern daneben
und nur selten ins Ziel.
Und wenn wir auch in den Pott rein roll'n,
wir fallen so, wie es die Herren woll'n;
denn wir sind nur Murmeln,
wir sind wie die Klicker,
ob du ein Dünner bist
oder ein Dicker,
ob du aus Eisen bist
oder aus Glas.
Man stößt uns hin und her
zum Spaß.
Man wirft uns gegen die Wand.
Der kleine Mandel rollt in den Sand 
und zahlt mit Blut
dem Herren ihr Mut
und stirbt mit Blut für Krupp und Vaterland. 
So wirde's eines Tages noch passieren, 
da wird man uns wieder kommandieren,
für irgendeinem schönen Zweck
roll'n wir wieder mitten rein in den Dreck.
Mit Volksganzgeber und Heil zum Sieg
so packen wir ein und zieh'n in den Krieg. 
Wir sind ja nur Murmeln,
wir sind ja nur Klicker,
ob du ein Dünner bist
oder ein Dicker,
ob du aus Eisen bist
oder aus Glas.
Man stößt uns hin und her
zum Spaß.
Man übt mit uns geliehen Land 
mit Hakenkreuzler und 
Schlachtgesang in den Ostlandritt.
Und alle machen mit 
dem Todesschritt
auf dem Weg in den Untergang. 
Перевод: 
Они известны как болванчики,
Их также называют окатыши,
эти - тонкие,
а те - толстые,
эти - из железа,
а те - из стекла,
их гоняют туда-сюда
шутки ради.
Их швыряют о стену,
их круглые головы катятся в песок,
это только игра,
это безобидная детская игра,
детская игра, в которую играют в каждой стране. 
Это также судьба людей на Земле.
Мы не смотрим, куда нас пихают,
швыряют беспощадно в игре,
мы катимся рядом
и только редко - в цель.
И даже если мы в горшок чисто катимся,
Мы падаем также, как того господа хотят.
Потому что мы - только болванчики,
мы - как окатыши,
тонкий ты
или толстый,
из железа ты
или из стекла.
Нас гоняют туда-сюда
шутки ради.
Нас швыряют о стену.
Маленький орешек катится в песок
и платит кровью
господам своей храбростью
и умирает в крови за Круппа и Фатерлянд. 
И однажды так и произошло,
что нас снова командируют
для какой-то прекрасной цели,
и катимся мы снова в самую середину в дерьмо.
С всенародным воздаянием и пожеланием "хайль" победы,
так мы упаковываемся и идем на войну. 
Мы только лишь болванчики,
мы только лишь окатыши,
тонкий ты
или толстый,
из железа ты
или из стекла.
Нас гоняют туда-сюда
шутки ради.
Нас тренируют захватывать земли
со свастикой
и воинственными песнями в походе на Восток.
И все делают
смертельный шаг
по дороге к гибели.

----------


## FL

*Переход в третий рейх (1932)* 
Название: Der Marsch ins Dritte Reich Переход в третий рейх - немецкий
Описание: "Фюрер говорит: Теперь наступает последняя зима..."
Песня написана по следам выборов в рейхстаг 6 ноября 1932 года, когда нацисты потеряли 2 млн. голосов, и свидетельствует о распространенной тогда ошибочной оценке политической ситуации в Германии. 
Музыка: Trad./английская солдатская песня "It´s a long way to Tipperary" (аранжировка Ганс Эйслер) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1932г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Studioorchester Dirigent Hanns Eisler Исполнение: 1932г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10099 
Der Marsch ins Dritte Reich Переход в третий рейх - немецкий
Музыка: Trad./английская солдатская песня "It´s a long way to Tipperary" (аранжировка Ганс Эйслер) 
(Примечание: Tipperary: 1) Типперэри ( графство Ирландии ) 2) г. Типперэри ( Ирландия ))
Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 
Der Führer sagt: Jetzt kommt der letzte Winter,
nur jetzt nicht schlapp gemacht, ihr müßt marschiern!
Der Führer Weg fährt voran im Zwölfzylinder.
Marsch, Marsch, Marsch, Marsch, ihr dürft die Fühlung nicht verlieren! 
Es ist ein langer Weg zum Dritten Reiche.
Man soll 's nicht glauben, wie sich das zieht.
Es ist ein hoher Baum die deutsche Eiche,
von der aus man den Silberstreifen sieht. 
Der Führer sagt: Nur nicht in Lumpen laufen!
Er hat 's ja schon gesagt der Industrie:
Wir wollen neue Uniformen kaufen.
Der Hauptmann Röhm liebt uns nicht ohne die. 
Es ist ein langer Weg zum Dritten Reiche
Ein bißchen Liebe macht ihn halb so schwer.
Es ist ein hoher Baum die deutsche Eiche.
Und kameradschaftlich sei der Verkehr. 
Der Führer hat gesagt, er lebt noch lange,
und er wird älter als der Hindenburg.
Er kommt noch dran, da ist ihm gar nicht bange.
Und drum pressiert's ihm gar nicht und dadurch 
ist es ein langer Weg zum Dritten Reiche.
Es ist unglaublich, wie sich das zieht.
Es ist ein hoher Baum die deutsche Eiche,
von der aus man den Silberstreifen sieht. 
Перевод: 
Фюрер говорит: Теперь наступает последняя зима,
только сейчас, не ослабев, вы должны двигаться!
Фюрер едет по дороге впереди на 12-цилиндровом.
Марш, марш, марш, марш, вы должны не терять контакта! 
Это - длинная дорога к третьему рейху.
Невозможно поверить, как это тянется.
Это - высокое дерево, немецкий дуб,
с которого (только) серебряная полоса видна. 
Фюрер говорит: Только не в лохмотьях идти!
Он уже говорил промышленности:
Мы хотим купить новую униформу.
Гауптман Рем не любит нас без нее. 
Это - длинная дорога к третьему рейху,
Небольшая любовь вдвое облегчает ее.
Это - высокое дерево, немецкий дуб.
И по-приятельски общение. 
Фюрер говорил, он проживет еще долго,
и он станет старше, чем Гинденбург(*).
Он еще на очереди, что ему вовсе не страшно.
И потому ему вовсе не спешно, и вследствие этого: 
это - длинная дорога к третьему рейху.
Это невероятно, как это тянется.
Это - высокое дерево, немецкий дуб,
с которого (только) серебряная полоса видна. 
* Гинденбургу в это время было 85 лет. 
1932   

> Запись песни на пластинку проводилась в 1932 году для компании Lindström A.G. Однако так как звукозаписывающая компания больше не хотела выпускать песню, это взял на себя в январе 1933 года Немецкий певческий союз рабочих (Deutsche Arbeiter-Sängerbund (DAS)). В конце марта 1933 года шеллаки (сторона B: „Баллада о благотворительности“ v. Tucholsky/Eisler) конфискуются полицией. К тому времени, поэт, дирижер и исполнитель этой (нельзя сказать, чтобы пророческой) песенки-насмешки находятся уже за границей. Текст связан в выборами в рейхстаг 6 ноября 1932 года, где НСДАП заняла первое место, но имела большую потерю голосов. Ошибочная оценка политического положения разделялась Брехтом со многими другими. По словам Елены Вайгель, Брехт желал себе позже, чтобы эта песня „забвению доставалась“ (Петер Дег в Booklet CD „Брехт и я – Ганс Эйслер в беседах и песнях).

  

> Zit. n. der Schallplattenaufnahme von Ernst Busch, die 1932 für die Lindström A.G. produziert wurde. Da die Schallplattenfirma das Lied dann doch nicht mehr herausbringen wollte, übernahm dies im Januar 1933 der Deutsche Arbeiter-Sängerbund (DAS). Ende März 1933 werden die Schellacks (B-Seite: „Ballade von der Wohltätigkeit“ v. Tucholsky/Eisler) von der Polizei beschlagnahmt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt befinden sich Dichter, Dirigent und Interpret des nicht eben prophetischen Spottliedchens bereits im Ausland. Der Text nimmt Bezug auf die Reichstagswahlen vom 6. November 1932, bei der die NSDAP zum 1. Mal seit 1930 größere Verluste hinnehmen musste. Die Fehleinschätzung der politischen Lage teilte Brecht mit vielen anderen. Helene Weigel zufolge hat Brecht sich später gewünscht, dass der Song der „Vergessenheit anheimfällt“ (Peter Deeg im Booklet der CD „Der Brecht und ich – Hanns Eisler in Gesprächen und Liedern).

 О политических обстоятельствах появления песни:  www.wunderwaffe.narod.ru/HistoryBook/Ri ... slDays.htm  

> Последние дни республики: 1931-1933 годы. 
> Выборы в рейхстаг 31 июля 1932 года принесли национал-социалистской партии внушительную победу. Набрав 13 745 тысяч голосов, она получила 230 мандатов - больше, чем любая другая партия, хотя до завоевания абсолютного большинства мест в парламенте, насчитывавшем 608 членов, было еще далеко. Социал-демократы получили 133 места, то есть на десять мест меньше прежнего, - вне всякого сомнения, в результате робости, проявленной их руководителями в Пруссии. Рабочий класс склонялся на сторону коммунистов, которые получили дополнительно 12 мандатов и, имея 89 мест, стали третьей партией в рейхстаге. Католический "Центр" несколько укрепил свои позиции, получил 73 места вместо 68, но все другие партии среднего сословия, даже немецкая национальная партия Гугенберга (единственная партия, поддержавшая Папена), остались в незначительном меньшинстве. Было очевидно, что все зажиточные и богатые слои населения, кроме католиков, перешли на сторону нацистов. 
> ...Со времени последних парламентских выборов, имевших место два года назад, национал-социалисты получили дополнительно семь миллионов голосов и добились увеличения числа мест в рейхстаге со 107 до 230. За четыре года, прошедшие после выборов 1928 года, нацисты завоевали тринадцать миллионов новых избирателей. И все же большинства, которое привело бы Гитлера к власти, у партии не было. Она получила лишь 37 процентов общего числа голосов. Большая часть немцев по-прежнему была настроена против Гитлера. 
> ...  *6 ноября 1932 года* судьба и избиратели решили ряд вопросов, но не настолько основательно, чтобы определить будущее слабеющей республики. Нацисты потеряли два миллиона голосов и 34 места в рейхстаге, сохранив за собой 196 мест. За коммунистов проголосовало на три четверти миллиона больше, чем на предыдущих выборах, а за социал-демократов - на столько же меньше. В результате коммунисты получили 100 мест (было 89), а социалисты 121 (было 133). Немецкая национальная партия - единственная оставшаяся на стороне правительства - получила дополнительно около миллиона голосов (очевидно, за счет нацистов) и имела теперь 52 места (было 37). Хотя национал-социалисты и продолжали оставаться крупнейшей партией в стране, потеря двух миллионов голосов была весьма ощутимой. Впервые огромный прилив нацизма пошел на убыль, причем от точки, далеко не достигшей уровня требуемого большинства. Легенда о ее непобедимости рассеялась, как дым. Позиции Гитлера ослабели после июля и уже не позволяли торговаться с кем-либо за власть.

 Социальная структура НСДАП (1930).  
Оригинал на немецком.    

> Gesellschaft - всё общество 
> Über- / Unterrepräsentiert - отношение НСДАП / всё общество 
> Arbeiter -s, рабочий 
> Angestellte der -n, -n служащий 
> Selbständige лица, работающие не по найму ( в том числе лица свободных профессий ); лица, занятые собственным бизнесом 
> Bauer 1. -n, -n 1) крестьянин 
> Beamte der -n, -n (государственный) служащий; должностное лицо; чиновник 
> sonstige - прочие

----------


## FL

Название: Peter, mein Kamerad Питер, мой товарищ - немецкий
Описание: "Wir sangen zusammen... Мы вместе пели..."
Песня посвящена немецкому интернационалисту-санитару, погибшему в 1937 году в бою у Брунета (Испания). Исполнение под гитару. Запись 1960-х гг. (или 1974 г.??).
Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 1937г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10137   

> ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Битва_при_Брунете 
> " 
> Брунетская операция или Битва при Брунете (исп. Batalla de Brunete) (6 июля - 25 июля 1937), - проходившая в 15 милях к западу от Мадрида, являлась попыткой республиканцев снизить давление националистов на столицу и к северу от неё во время Испанской Гражданской войны. Несмотря на успешное начало, Республиканцы впоследствии были вынуждены оставить Брунете и понесли огромные потери.   http://militera.lib.ru/h/serebryakov_ag/index.html
> Серебряков А. Г. Брунетская операция республиканской армии Испании (Оперативно-тактический очерк). — М.: Воениздат НКО СССР, 1941. — 104 с. 
> "

 Peter, mein Kamerad Питер, мой товарищ - немецкий
Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
(Sanitäter, gefallen 1937 vor Brunette) 
Wir sangen zusammen das Geyer-Lied
Peter, mein Kamerad.
Wie hell klang deine Stimme dann:
"Als Adam grub und Eva spann -"
Peter, mein Kamerad! 
Wir sangen zusammen das "Weber-Lied" ( :: 
Peter, mein Kamerad.
Rebellisch klang es im Regenwind:
"Die Dreißiger die Henker sind -"
Peter, mein Kamerad. 
Wir sangen zusammen vom Vaterland
Peter, mein Kamerad.
"Wie schön ist es, wie reich, wie arm -"
Die Nacht war kalt, das Herz war warm,
Peter, mein Kamerad. 
Dein Mund ward stumm - stumm ward dein
Lied.
Peter, mein Kamerad.
Für Deutschland gabst du dein Leben hin
In Spanien, Peter aus Berlin!
Peter, mein Kamerad. 
Перевод: 
Мы вместе пели песню Гайера,
Питер, мой товарищ.
Как светло звучал тогда твой голос:
"Как Адам глубоко и как Ева протяжно," -
Питер, мой товарищ. 
Мы вместе пели песню ткачей ( :: ,
Питер, мой товарищ.
По-повстанчески звучало это при ветре с дождем:
"Тридцатые палачами стали".
Питер, мой товарищ. 
Мы вместе пели о Родине,
Питер, мой товарищ.
"Как она прекрасна, как богата, как бедна," -
Ночь была холодной, сердце было горячим,
Питер, мой товарищ. 
Твои уста стали немы - безмолвной стала твоя песня.
Питер, мой товарищ.
За Германию отдал ты свою жизнь там,
В Испании, Питер из Берлина!
Питер, мой товарищ. 
1937 
Zitiert nach Ernst Busch: Es kommt der Tag. Rote Reihe 8 auf Aurora-Schallplatten (Au  5 85 046/047), hrsg. 1974. 
Фото. Испания, 1937 г. Людвиг Ренн и бойцы XI интербригады.  
Брунетская операция, 1937 г. Советские танки поддерживают наступление республиканцев.  
( ::  О песне "Weber-Lied" (Песне ткачей), которая упоминается в тексте второго куплета: 
Wir sangen zusammen das *"Weber-Lied"*
Peter, mein Kamerad.
Rebellisch klang es im Regenwind: *"Die Dreißiger die Henker sind -"*
Peter, mein Kamerad. 
Мы вместе пели песню ткачей,
Питер, мой товарищ.
По-повстанчески звучало это при ветре с дождем:
"Тридцатые палачами стали".
Питер, мой товарищ. 
В данном куплете говорится о песне силезских ткачей:   

> http://www.agitclub.ru/museum/revolution1/...blutgericht.htm
> ВОССТАНИЕ СИЛЕЗСКИХ ТКАЧЕЙ
> (Германия - 1844 год) 
> ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ ДОКУМЕНТ, РАССКАЗЫВАЮЩИЙ ОБ ЭТОМ ВОССТАНИИ 
> - ПЕСНЯ, КОТОРУЮ ПЕЛИ СИЛЕЗСКИЕ ТКАЧИ:
> "Blutgericht"
> ("КРОВАВАЯ РАСПРАВА" )

 Текст этой песни:   

> http://www.volksliederarchiv.de/text75.html 
> Hier im Ort ist ein Gericht (Das Blutgericht) ("КРОВАВАЯ РАСПРАВА" )  
> Hier im Ort ist ein Gericht
> viel schlimmer als die Vehme
> wo man nicht erst ein Urteil spricht
> das Leben schenn zu nehmen
> Hier wird der Mensch langsam gequält
> hier ist die Folterkammer
> hier werden Seufzer viel gezählt
> ...

 В цитате имеется отличие от оригинала: 
Herren *Zwanziger*  die Henker sind (господа Цванцигеры есть палачи) => 
Die *Dreißiger* die Henker sind (тридцатые есть палачи). 
Zwanziger -s, 1) мужчина в возрасте двадцати с лишним лет 2) монета в двадцать пфеннигов
zwanzigste двадцатый
zwanzig двадцать 
Т. е. "Zwanziger" (в оригинале это фамилия фабриканта, против которого восстали ткачи) заменено на "Dreißiger" (соответственно со значением "тридцать" - 1930-е годы).   
Подробно см.:   

> http://www.agitclub.ru/museum/revolution1/...blutgericht.htm 
> Специфика ткаческого производства состояла в том, что оно было сосредоточено не в городах, а в деревнях. Капиталистическое производство фактически объединяло ряд мелких деревень в крупные. Так возникли довольно значительные центры ткачества. Наиболее крупной из них была деревня Лангенбилау, которую современники называли «силезский Лидс» в области производства хлопчатобумажных товаров». (Прим. Лидс - всемирно известный центр текстильной промышленности в Англии).  
> В Лангенбилау насчитывалось 13 тыс. жителей. Это было самое крупное селение в провинции, не считая ее центра Бреслау. Вторым по величине ткацким селением была деревня Петерсвальдау с 5 тыс. жителей. Эти две деревни стали центром восстания. 
> Неограниченным хозяином Лангенбилау был фабрикант X. Г. Дириг. Сам бывший ткач, Дириг быстро разбогател на выгодной закупке пряжи, беззастенчивом ограблении рабочих, которые превращали ее в ткань, и выгодном сбыте готовой продукции на крупнейших рынках.<..>  
> В Петерсвальдау правил фабрикант Э. Цванцигер, бывший ткач, человек необузданного нрава, настоящий грабитель рабочих. Если ткачи, сдавая приемщику ткань, униженно просили прибавить за работу один-два зильбергроша, Цванцигер нагло советовал: «Пускай лебеду едят, если голодны». Эти центры рассеянной капиталистической мануфактуры окружало множество небольших селений с мелкими фирмами, на которых было занято 100—200 ткачей. 
> <..>
> Восстание назрело. 
> ... В Петерсвальдау и окрестных селениях, на улицах и в трактирах, служивших своеобразными «клубами» обездоленных, собрались возбужденные ткачи. Они распевали столь близкую и понятную им песню «Кровавая расправа». Она стала манифестом восстания. Не случайно В. Вольф назвал ее, по аналогии со знаменитой «Марсельезой», гимном французской революции конца XVIII в., силезской «Марсельезой страждущих». 
> Силезская «Марсельеза» была направлена против конкретных врагов, фабрикантов Цванцигера, Фелькана, Гофрихтера и Камлота. Особую ненависть ткачей вызывал Цванцигер, этот необузданный кровопийца. Его богом был талер. (Прим: талер – денежная единица). Он обладал нечеловеческими способностями обирать ткачей.  
> ...

----------


## FL

*Lincoln-Bataillon (1937) Viva la XV Brigada (1937)* 
Название: Jarama Valley - английский
Описание: "Есть в Испании долина, что зовется Харама..."
Песня батальона им. А.Линкольна, воевавшего в Испании в 1936-1938гг.
Музыка: Trad. Слова: Чарльз Доннелли Исполняет: Pete Seeger Исполнение 1943г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10127 
Jarama Valley - Английский
Музыка: Trad. Слова: Чарльз Доннелли 
There's a valley in Spain called Jarama 
It's a place that we all know so well; 
It was there that we gave of our manhood 
Where so many of our brave comrades fell.  
We are proud of the Lincoln Battalion 
And the fight for Madrid that it made, 
There we fought like true sons of the people 
As a part of the Fifteenth Brigade.  
Now we're far from that valley of sorrow, 
But its mem'ry we'll never forget, 
In the midst of the struggles around us --несовпадающая строка 
Let's remember our glorious dead. --несовпадающая строка  
There's a valley in Spain called Jarama 
It's a place that we all know so well; 
It was there that we gave of our manhood 
Where so many of our brave comrades fell.   

> В записи, видимо, сокращенный вариант текста. 
> Более полный текст: 
> Jarama Valley 
> There's a valley in Spain called Jarama 
> It's a place that we all know so well; 
> It was there that we gave of our manhood 
> Where so many of our brave comrades fell.  
> We are proud of the Lincoln Battalion 
> And the fight for Madrid that it made, 
> ...

  

> The American soldiers served in what became known as the Lincoln Brigade and became part of the 15th International Brigade. Since their own governments had refused to aid the Republicans, and in some instances had tried their best to prevent people from doing so, it wasn't very surprising that the returning soldiers at the end of the war were ignored in their own countries.  
> When it became obvious that nothing was going to be done to honour their efforts, and in fact official policy has been to ignore the veterans of Spain almost entirely, Pete Seeger and the Almanac singers recorded seven songs that had been sung by the Lincoln Brigade while marching. In 1943 they were released as part of an album called "Songs Of The Lincoln Brigade". 
> P.S. Пит Сигер (1919 г.р.), в отличие от Буша. сам в Испании не был. В прошлом году отметил своё 90-летие см. http://www.peteseeger.net/biograph.htm

  

> Еще варианты текстов и исполнений этой песни см.:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=lincolne
> Jarama Valley - Английский
> Исполняет: Woody Guthrie  http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=lincolnr
> Jarama valley (Батальон Линкольна) - Русский 
> Версия песни на русском языке (но совсем не серьезная)

 
Lincoln Brigade volunteers salute. 
Название: Jarama Valley Lincoln-Bataillon - немецкий
Описание: "In dem Tal dort am Rio Jarama... В долине у реки Харамы..."
Песня батальона Линкольна о сражении на реке Хараме (Испания) в феврале 1937 года. Немецкая версия.
Музыка: Amerikan. Trad. ("The Red River Valley") Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 1937г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1963г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10128 
Jarama Valley Lincoln-Bataillon - немецкий
Музыка: Amerikan. Trad. ("The Red River Valley") Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 
In dem Tal dort am Rio Jarama
Schlugen wir unsre blutigste Schlacht.
Doch wir haben, auf Tod und Verderben
Die Faschisten zum Stehen gebracht. 
Zeigt uns wie man mit alten Gewehren
Einen Panzer-Angriff heil übersteht!
Zeigt uns wie man in offner Feldschlacht
Einem Tiefflieger-Angriff entgeht. 
Ja, wir haben die Stellung verlassen;
Denn es half auch kein: Oh, Herr – mon Dieu!
Kameraden der Inter-Brigaden
Unsern Toten ein letztes Adieu! 
Eines Tages da stehn Campesinos
Als Sieger auf spanischem Feld!
Und das tal dort am Rio Jarama
Wird gehören dem Mann, der’s bestellt! 
Перевод: 
В долине у реки Харамы
было наше самое кровопролитное сражение.
Со смертями и потерями,
но фашистов мы остановили. 
Показали мы, как со старыми винтовками
выдерживают бронированное наступление.
Показали мы, как в открытом поле
при налетах штурмовиков целыми остаются. 
Да, мы оставили позиции,
потому что врагу это не помогло: О, Господи - мой бог!
Товарищам из интербригад,
нашим погибшим, последнее Adieu (прощай)! 
Однажды там будут крестьяне,
как победители, на испанском поле!
И та долина у реки Харама,
будет принадлежать тем, кто ее обрабатывает!  
В тексте описывается действительный ход сражения у реки Харамы, подробнее см. статью: 
"Харамская битва 1937"  http://www.warconflict.ru/rus/xx/?action=shwprd&id=406 (новая ссылка)  http://historiwars.narod.ru/Index/XX...37/jaram37.htm  
В эпиграфе к статье приведена цитата из английского оригинала этой песни: 
Есть в Испании долина, что зовется Харама, 
Мы хорошо знаем эти места, 
Ибо здесь мы прощались с нашим мужеством, 
И здесь мы старели в боях. 
"Долина Красной реки" Чарльз Доннелли (ирландский поэт, интернационалист, погиб на Хараме)   
Название: Viva la XV Brigada - испанский
Описание: Песня пятнадцатой интербригады (Испания, 1936-38 гг.)
Написана на основе песни испанских партизан "¡Ay, Carmela!", сражавшихся против Наполеона в 1808 г. Песню пятнадцатой интербригады, куда входил батальон им. Линкольна, исполняет американский певец Пит Сигер.
1938г. Исполняет: Pete Seeger Исполнение 1943г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10151   

> http://www.altavozdelfrente.org/index.php?...9&Itemid=30 
> ¡Ay, Carmela! era una canción popular del siglo XIX, que cantaban los guerrilleros españoles que luchaban contra las tropas de Napoleón en 1808. En el transcurso de los años su letra se adaptó a las circunstancias sociales y políticas. En la guerra civil se cantó con diversas versiones y se la conoce con distintos títulos. Las dos versiones que presentamos hacen mención a la batalla del Ebro y a la XV Brigada Internacional.

 Viva la XV Brigada 
Viva la Quince Brigada,
rumba la rumba la rumba la.
Viva la Quince Brigada,
rumba la rumba la rumba la
que se ha cubierto de gloria,
¡Ay Manuela! ¡Ay Manuela!
que se ha cubierto de gloria,
¡Ay Manuela! ¡Ay Manuela! 
Luchamos contra los moros,
rumba la rumba la rumba la.
Luchamos contra los moros,
rumba la rumba la rumba la
mercenarios y fascistas,
¡Ay Manuela! ¡Ay Manuela!
mercenarios y fascistas,
¡Ay Manuela! ¡Ay Manuela! 
Solo es nuestro deseo,
rumba la rumba la rumba la.
Solo es nuestro deseo,
rumba la rumba la rumba la
acabar con el fascismo,
¡Ay Manuela! ¡Ay Manuela!
acabar con el fascismo,
¡Ay Manuela! ¡Ay Manuela! 
En los frentes de Jarama,
rumba la rumba la rumba la.
En los frentes de Jarama,
rumba la rumba la rumba la
no tenemos ni aviones, ni tanques ni cañones,
¡Ay Manuela!
no tenemos ni aviones, ni tanques ni cañones,
¡Ay Manuela! 
Ya salimos de España,
rumba la rumba la rumba la.
Ya salimos de España,
rumba la rumba la rumba la
a luchar en otros frentes,
¡Ay Manuela! ¡Ay Manuela!
a luchar en otros frentes,
¡Ay Manuela! ¡Ay Manuela! 
Перевод: 
Да здравствует пятнадцатая бригада!
Румба, румба, румба ла,
Да здравствует пятнадцатая бригада!
Румба, румба, румба ла,
Которая покрыта славой,
Ай, Мануэла! Ай, Мануэла!
Которая покрыта славой,
Ай, Мануэла! Ай, Мануэла! 
Мы сражаемся против мавританцев,
Румба, румба, румба ла,
Мы сражаемся против мавританцев,
Румба, румба, румба ла,
наемников и фашистов,
Ай, Мануэла! Ай, Мануэла!
наемников и фашистов,
Ай, Мануэла! Ай, Мануэла! 
У нас одно желание,
Румба, румба, румба ла,
У нас одно желание,
Румба, румба, румба ла,
покончить с фашизмом,
Ай, Мануэла! Ай, Мануэла!
покончить с фашизмом,
Ай, Мануэла! Ай, Мануэла! 
На фронте у Харамы,
Румба, румба, румба ла,
На фронте у Харамы,
Румба, румба, румба ла,
У нас нет ни самолетов, ни танков, ни пушек,
Ай, Мануэла!
У нас нет ни самолетов, ни танков, ни пушек,
Ай, Мануэла! 
Сейчас мы покидаем Испанию,
Румба, румба, румба ла,
Сейчас мы покидаем Испанию,
Румба, румба, румба ла,
Чтобы сражаться на других фронтах,
Ай, Мануэла! Ай, Мануэла!
Чтобы сражаться на других фронтах,
Ай, Мануэла! Ай, Мануэла!  
The 15th (International) Brigade at the Battle of Brunete (1937). 
Название: Ay, Carmela! (Viva la Quinta Brigada!) - Испанский - 03:10 
Описание: "Ай Кармела" - одна из самых популярных песен Гражданской войны в Испании 1936-1939. Песня пятой испанской бригады. В разные периоды войны, на разных фронтах было создано много разных вариантов песн
Слова: Федерико Гарсия Лорка ?
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=aycarmel   

> А исполняет чилийский бард, композитор и собиратель фольклора Роландо Аларкон (1930(?) - 04.02.1973). Альбом 1968 года "Canciones de la guerra civil espanola" (извините за отсутствие надстрочных знаков).

 Viva la quinta brigada (o Ay, Carmela)  
(Popular española)  
Viva la quinta brigada, 
–rumba, la rumba, la rumba, la–, 
que nos cubrirá de glorias, 
ay, Carmela, ay, Carmela.  
Luchamos contra los moros, 
–rumba, la rumba, la rumba, la–, 
mercenarios y fascistas, 
ay, Carmela, ay, Carmela.  
El ejército del Ebro, 
–rumba, la rumba, la rumba, la–, 
la otra noche el río cruzó, 
ay, Carmela, ay, Carmela.  
Y a las fuerzas invasoras, 
–rumba, la rumba, la rumba, la–, 
buena paliza les dio, 
ay, Carmela, ay, Carmela.  
En los frentes de Granada, 
–rumba, la rumba, la rumba, la–, 
no tenemos días lunes, 
ay, Carmela, ay, Carmela.  
Ni tenemos días martes, 
–rumba, la rumba, la rumba, la–, 
con los tanques y granadas, 
ay, Carmela, ay, Carmela.

----------


## FL

*Траншеи (1926)* 
Название: Der Graben Траншеи - немецкий
Описание: "Mutter, wozu hast Du Deinen aufgezogen?.. Мать, для чего ты сына растила?.."
Одно из лучших антимилитаристских произведений Эйслера. Стихотворение написано Куртом Тухольским (1890-1935) в 1926 году, а музыка в 1957-59 гг. Впервые исполнено на праздновании 70-летия Тухольского. 
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Курт Тухольский (Kurt Tucholsky) 1926г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1964г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10165   

> Постоянное общение Буша со своим другом и соседом Эйслером, несомненно, способствовало возрождению интереса композитора к творчеству замечательного публициста и поэта Курта Тухольского. На сатирические стихи Тухольского еще в 20-х годах Эйслер написал несколько песен, украсивших репертуар Эрнста Буша ("Редисочка", "Анна-Луиза", "Баллада о буржуазной благотворительности"). Новые времена властно требовали применения острого оружия политической сатиры, направленного против пережитков реакционнейшей бюргерской психологии, против возрождения реваншистских настроений у некоторой части западных немцев. Буш, как всегда, был начеку. В поэтическом наследии Тухольского он отобрал несколько десятков стихотворений - остроумных и злых, содержание которых нисколько не потеряло своей злободневности и сегодня, в условиях буржуазного быта послевоенной Европы.

 Der Graben Траншеи - немецкий
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Курт Тухольский (Kurt Tucholsky)  
Mutter, wozu hast du deinen aufgezogen?
Hast dich zwanzig Jahr mit ihm gequält?
Wozu ist er dir in deinen Arm geflogen,
und du hast ihm leise was erzählt?
Bis sie ihn dir weggenommen haben.
Für den Graben, Mutter, für den Graben. 
Junge, kannst du noch an Vater denken?
Vater nahm dich oft auf seinen Arm.
Und er wollt dir einen Groschen schenken,
und er spielte mit dir Räuber und Gendarm.
Bis sie ihn dir weggenommen haben.
Für den Graben, Junge, für den Graben. 
Drüben die französischen Genossen
lagen dicht bei Englands Arbeitsmann.
Alle haben sie ihr Blut vergossen,
und zerschossen ruht heut Mann bei Mann.
Alte Leute, Männer, mancher Knabe
in dem einen großen Massengrabe. 
Seid nicht stolz auf Orden und Geklunker!
Seid nicht stolz auf Narben und die Zeit!
In die Gräben schickten euch die Junker,
Staatswahn und der Fabrikantenneid.
Ihr wart gut genug zum Fraß für Raben,
für das Grab, Kamraden, für den Graben. 
Werft die Fahnen fort! Die Militärkapellen
spielen auf zu Euerm Todestanz.
Seid ihr hin; ein Kranz von Immortellen –
das ist dann der Dank des Vaterlands.
Denkt an Todesröcheln und Gestöhne
Drüben stehen Väter, Mütter, Söhne,
schuften schwer, wie ihr, ums bißchen Leben.
Wollt ihr denen nicht die Hände geben?
Reicht die Bruderhand als schönste aller Gaben
übern Graben, Leute, übern Graben - ! 
(Theobald Tiger (d.i. Kurt Tucholsky) in
"Das Andere Deutschland" am 20.11.1926 
Перевод: 
Мать, для чего ты своего растила?
Мучилась с ним двадцать лет?
Для чего он на твоих руках летал,
и ты тихо что-то ему рассказывала?
Пока они его у тебя не отобрали.
Для траншей, мать, для траншей. 
Мальчик, можешь ты еще своего отца представить?
Отец часто брал тебя на свои руки.
И он дарил тебе мелкие монеты,
И он играл с тобой в разбойника и жандарма.
Пока они его у тебя не отобрали.
Для траншей, мальчик, для траншей. 
А на той стороне французские товарищи
лежат вплотную с английскими рабочими.
Все они свою кровь проливали,
и, застреленные, покоятся сегодня друг около друга.
Старики, мужчины, многие мальчики
в одной огромной массовой могиле. 
Не гордитесь орденами и побрякушками!
Не гордитесь шрамами и этим временем!
В могилы посылают вас юнкеры (помещики),
государственные деятели и фабриканты.
Вы достаточно хороши для пищи (жратвы) для воронов,
для могилы, товарищи, для траншей. 
Бросайте знамёна прочь! Военные оркестры
играют ваш танец смерти (пляска смерти).
Отправляют вас туда; венок из бессмертника - 
это потом вся благодарность Отечеств.
Подумайте о смертных хрипах и стонах,
с другой стороны - отцы, матери, сыновья,
тяжело работающие, как вы, в их жалкой жизни.
Хотите вы без рук остаться?
Протяните братскую руку как самый прекрасный дар
через траншеи, люди, через траншеи! 
(Впервые опубликовано: Теобальд Тигр (псевдоним Курта Тухольского)
в журнале "Другая Германия" от 20.11.1926)   

> Стихотворный перевод, который приведен в книге "Эрнст Буш и его время", Г.Шнеерсон, М., 1971:  
> Траншеи  
> Для кого ты сына, мать, растила, 
> меру потеряв слезам? 
> У груди своей его носила, 
> сказки говорила по ночам?  
> Вот его с веревкою на шее 
> повели в холодные траншеи.  
> Своего отца ты помнишь, крошка? 
> ...

 
Берлин, 1932 г. Арест во время коммунистической демонстрации.
Подростки на фото+10 лет = "шли веселые парни по нашей стране..."   

> http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/...g07/index.html 
> И. Эренбург "Люди, годы, жизнь" Книга III 
> Поздней осенью 1921 года после сытого и спокойного Брюсселя я увидел Берлин. Немцы жили, как на вокзале, никто не знал, что приключится завтра. 
> <..>
>    Все это не мешало выдавать катастрофу за естественную, хорошо налаженную жизнь. Протезы инвалидов не стучали, а пустые рукава были заколоты булавками. Люди с лицами, обожженными огнеметами, носили большие черные очки. Проходя по улицам столицы, проигранная война не забывала о камуфляже.
>    Газеты сообщали, что из ста новорожденных, поступающих в воспитательные лома, тридцать умирают в первые дни. (Те, что выжили, стали призывом 1941 года, пушечным мясом Гитлера...)
> <..>
>    Западный Берлин и тогда был «западным»: это связано не только с ветрами истории, но и с обыкновенными ветрами: в Берлине, в Лондоне, в Париже западные районы облюбованы богатыми людьми — обычно ветры дуют с океана и заводы размещаются на восточных окраинах.
>    В западном Берлине надеялись на Запад и в то же время его ненавидели: мечты о защите против коммунистов смешивались с мечтами о реванше. В витринах магазинов можно было увидеть надписи: «Здесь не продают французских товаров»; это редко соответствовало действительности, и жене шибера не приходилось ломать себе голову над вопросом, где купить духи Герлена: патриотизм отступал перед жаждой наживы. Однако московскому Камерному театру, когда он приехал в Берлин на гастроли, пришлось переименовать французскую оперетку «Жирофле-Жирофля» в  «Близнецов»,  а  «Адриенну Лекуврер» — в «Морица Саксонского».
> ...

----------


## FL

*Не плачь, Мари (1936) В штормовую ночь (1943)* 
Название: Marie, weine nicht In Sturmesnacht Не плачь, Мари В штормовую ночь - немецкий
Описание: "Die Hitlers kommen und gehen, das deutsche Volk bestehet" (Stalin). "Гитлеры приходят и уходят, а немецкий народ остаётся" (Сталин).
Композиция из двух произведений. Первое написано в 1936 г. (эта песня из числа передававшихся радио "Коминтерн" на Германию), второе написано в 1943 г., с цитатой из приказа Сталина № 55 от 23 февраля 1942 г.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1949г.
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10213  *Deutsches Lied 1936
(Marie, weine nicht)*
Text: Bertolt Brecht / Musik: Hanns Eisler 
Sie sprechen wieder von grossen Zeiten (Marie, weine nicht).
Der Krämer wird uns schon ankreiden. 
Sie sprechen wieder von Ehre (Marie, weine nicht).
Da ist nichts mehr im Schrank, was zu holen wäre. 
Sie sprechen wieder von Siegen (Marie, weine nicht).
Sie werden mich schon nicht kriegen. 
Es ziehn die Heere, es ziehn die Heere (Marie, weine nicht).
Wenn ich wieder kehre, kehr ich unter andern Fahnen wieder.
Also weine nicht! 
Перевод (подстрочный):  *Немецкая песня 1936 года
(Не плачь, Мари)* 
Они говорят снова о великих временах (Мари, не плачь).
Лавочник станет нам уже в долг записывать. 
Они говорят снова о чести (Мари, не плачь).
Там больше нет ничего в шкафу, что можно было бы отнести <на рынок>. 
Они говорят снова о победах (Мари, не плачь).
Они меня уже не обманут. 
Идут армии, идут армии (Мари, не плачь).
Когда (если) я вернусь, я вернусь под другими знаменами.
Так не плачь, Мари! 
Перевод профессиональный (немного отходит от буквального):  *Немецкая песня 1936 года
(Не плачь, Мари)* 
Опять твердят нам про век героев (ты не плачь, Мари).
Нам в лавке вновь кредит откроют. 
Опять нам твердят о славе (ты не плачь, Мари).
Нет ничего у нас, чтоб на рынок сплавить... 
Твердят о доблестных планах (ты не плачь, Мари).
Меня теперь не обманут! 
Полки за полками... Полки за полками (ты не плачь, Мари).
Лишь бы мне вернуться, я вернусь, держа другое знамя!
Так не плачь, Мари! 
(Перевод С.Болотина)   *In Sturmesnacht*
Text: Bertolt Brecht / Musik: Hanns Eisler 
In Sturmesnacht, in dunkler Nacht ist ein Reis' erblühet,
in Ängsten bin ich aufgewacht und sah ein Reis' erblühet. 
Der blutige Spuk, der schmutzige Spuk ist nun auch verwehet.
"Die Hitlers kommen und gehen, das deutsche Volk bestehet."( ::  
Trotzt dieser Not! Trotzt dieser Kält'!
Wir müssen uns bemühen,
und und unser schönes Deutschland wird endlich allen blühen. 
*Stalin: Aus dem Befehl an die Rote Armee Nr. 55 vom 23. Februar 1942 
Перевод:  *В штормовую ночь* 
В штормовую ночь, в тёмную ночь один росток расцвёл.
От страхов я проснулся и увидел: росток расцвёл. 
Кровавое привидение, грязное привидение теперь также развеялось.
"Гитлеры приходят и уходят, а немецкий народ остаётся."( ::  
Сопротивляться этому бедствию! Сопротивляться этому холоду!
Мы должны ухаживать,
и наша прекрасная Германия будет, наконец, цвести для всех. 
*Сталин: из приказа по Красной Армии № 55 от 23 февраля 1942 г.   

> Цитата из книги Г.Шнеерсона "Эрнст Буш и его время", М., 1971 (Шнеерсон был аккомпаниатором Буша во время его пребывания в Советском Союзе в 1935-37 гг.): 
> " 
> В начале 1937 года в адрес Буша пришел пакет нот от Эйслера, среди которых была рукопись нового его произведения "Немецкая песня 1936 года" на стихи Брехта. При первом знакомстве с рукописью сочинение показалось мне очень странным, выпадающим из уже сложившегося представления о стиле эйслеровского письма. Музыка поразила меня новыми для Эйслера чертами вокальной декламации, таящей в себе глубокое эмоционально-психологическое содержание.  
> Пред нами - немецкий рабочий-антифашист, обращающий скупые слова тревоги и печали к своей жене:  
> Опять твердят нам про век героев (ты не плачь, Мари). 
> Нам в лавке вновь кредит откроют. 
> Опять нам твердят о славе (ты не плачь, Мари). 
> Нет ничего у нас, чтоб на рынок сплавить... 
> Твердят о доблестных планах (ты не плачь, Мари). 
> ...

  

> Музыка к "Deutschland (In Sturmesnacht)" "Германия (В штормовую ночь)" написана Эйслером в начале июня 1943 г. (когда были написаны стихи данных нет). Брехт и Эйслер находились во время войны в США.  
> Цитата из приказа:   http://pobeda-1941-1945.narod.ru/gal...ment/doc12.htm  
> " 
> ПРИКАЗ НАРОДНОГО КОМИССАРА ОБОРОНЫ 
> от 23 февраля 1942 года № 55 г. Москва  
> ...Иногда болтают в иностранной печати, что Красная Армия имеет своей целью истребить немецкий народ и уничтожить германское государство. Это, конечно, глупая брехня и неумная клевета на Красную Армию. У Красной Армии нет и не может быть таких идиотских целей. Красная Армия имеет своей целью изгнать немецких оккупантов из нашей страны и освободить советскую землю от немецко-фашистских захватчиков. Очень вероятно, что война за освобождение советской земли приведёт к изгнанию или уничтожению клики Гитлера. Мы приветствовали бы подобный исход. Но было бы смешно отождествлять клику Гитлера с германским народом, с германским государством. Опыт истории говорит, что гитлеры приходят и уходят, а народ германский, а государство германское — остаётся.
> "

 Это не единственная песня у Буша с цитатами из Сталина.  
Была также песня «Серп и Молот» с цитатой:  
"Und sie werden sich sehr wundern über uns, wenn wir entdecken, daß sie ihre Schweineschnauzen in unsern Sowjetgarten stecken!"  
"Если они попытаются напасть на нас, – получат сокрушительный отпор, чтобы впредь неповадно было им совать свое свиное рыло в наш советский огород".    

> http://www.krugozor.org/67/10/67_10_10.html 
> Журнал "Кругозор" 1967 №10, стр.8 
> Цитата: 
> " 
> КРАСНЫЕ ДАТЫ БУША  
> В Мадриде в 1937 году в день праздника Октября вместе с немецкими интербригадовцами я пел песню Ганса Эйслера на слова Бертольда Брехта «Серп и Молот». «Мы построили счастливую жизнь, прогнав господ, и с гордостью водрузили на наше Красное Знамя Серп и Молот. Серп и Молот – наши орудия, и Советский Союз, который мы строим, – опора всех угнетённых во всем мире. А если кто-нибудь полезет в советский сад, на них обрушится этот мирный Молот, а мирный Серп снесёт им головы». 
> "

 Упоминаемая в тексте песня Ганса Эйслера на слова Бертольда Брехта «Серп и Молот»:    

> Hammer und Sichel
> Text: Bertolt Brecht / Musik: Hanns Eisler 
> Uns ein Leben aufzubauen haben wir die Herrn vertrieben
> und auf unsre roten Fahnen Hammer und Sichel stolz geschrieben. 
> Hammer und Sichel sind unser Werkzeug
> USSR was wir baun, das hält. 
> Für die Unterdrückten aller Länder eine Festung in der Welt!
> "Und sie werden sich sehr wundern über uns, wenn wir entdecken,
> daß sie ihre Schweineschnauzen in unsern Sowjetgarten stecken!"* 
> ...

 
Предвыборный плакат КПГ, 1930 г. 
"Борись вместе с нами! Голосуй за коммунистов! Список №4".

----------


## FL

*Колонна Тельмана (1936)* 
Название: Die Thaelmann-Kolonne (Spaniens Himmel) Колонна Тельмана (Небо Испании)
Описание: "Spaniens Himmel breitet seine Sterne... Простирается звёздное небо Испании..." 
Песня посвящена немецким коммунистам из батальона им. Тельмана XI интербригады. Написана немецкими эмигрантами в Париже в 1936 г., в самом начале участия интербригад в гражданской войне в Испании, и быстро стала там "настоящим шлягером". Песня была также исключительно популярна в ГДР первых послевоенных лет.
Музыка: Paul Dessau Слова: Gudrun Kabisch 1936г. 
1. Запись сделана в Барселоне на Odeon-Studio в 1937 г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) и хор XI интербригады Исполнение 1937г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9402 
2. Запись 1963 г., исполнение очень похожее, хорошая иллюстрация к изменившимся возможностям звукозаписывающей техники.
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1963г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9401 
"Die Thaelmann-Kolonne (Spaniens Himmel)", "Колонна Тельмана" (другое название - "Небо Испании")
Музыка: Paul Dessau Слова: Gudrun Kabisch 
Spaniens Himmel breitet seine Sterne
Über unsre Schützengräben aus.
Und der Morgen grüßt schon aus der Ferne,
Bald geht es zu neuem Kampf hinaus. 
Die Heimat ist weit,
Doch wir sind bereit.
Wir kämpfen und siegen
Für Dich: Freiheit! 
Dem Faschisten werden wir nicht weichen,
Schickt er auch die Kugeln hageldicht.
Mit uns stehn Kameraden ohnegleichen,
Und ein Rückwärts gibt es für uns nicht. 
Die Heimat ist weit,
Doch wir sind bereit.
Wir kämpfen und siegen
Für Dich: Freiheit! 
Rührt die Trommel! Fällt die Bajonette!
Vorwärts, marsch! Der Sieg ist unser Lohn!
Mit der Freiheitsfahne brecht die Kette!
Auf zum Kampf, das Thälmann-Bataillon. 
Die Heimat ist weit,
Doch wir sind bereit.
Wir kämpfen und siegen
(spätere Fassung: «Wir kämpfen und sterben»)
Für Dich: Freiheit! 
Перевод: 
Небо Испании расстилает свои звезды
Над нашими стрелковыми окопами.
И утро приветствует уже издалека,
Скоро выходить для нового сражения. 
Родина далека,
Но мы готовы.
Мы сражаемся и побеждаем
Для тебя: Свобода! 
Перед фашистом мы не отступим,
Хоть он посылает пули градом.
С нами стоят товарищи беспримерные,
И обратного пути для нас нет. 
Родина далека,
Но мы готовы.
Мы сражаемся и побеждаем
Для тебя: Свобода! 
Бейте в барабаны! Примкните штыки!
Вперед, марш! Победа - это наша награда!
Со знаменем свободы разбивайте цепи!
В бой, батальон Тельмана. 
Родина далека,
Но мы готовы.
Мы сражаемся и побеждаем
(более поздняя формулировка: «Мы сражаемся и умираем»)
Для тебя: Свобода! 
Версия этой песни на английском языке:  
Название: Говорит Эрнст Тельман
Описание: "Вперёд, рабочие колонны!" В начале записи звучит "Гимн Коминтерна" в исполнении Буша, но уже с послевоенной версией текста. Затем речь Тельмана и рассказ очевидца. В конце - песня "Колонна Тельмана" (исполнение 1937 г.).
С пластинки "Кругозора" №10 (3) 1974 года
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10170  
Испания, 1937 г. Эрнст Буш (третий слева) среди бойцов батальона им. Тельмана.  
Испания, 1937 г. Бойцы батальона им. Тельмана.  
Испания, 1937 г. Бойцы батальона им. Тельмана перед боем.   

> Советская позиция по Великий Отечественной войне никогда не сводилась к обвинению всего немецкого народа, как такового, в ведении захватнических войн. Даже в самые жаркие моменты военных действий Советское правительство рассматривало немецкий народ в качестве жертвы гитлеровского режима. Именно поэтому в ГДР, в отличие от ФРГ, не проводилась кампания по психологической переделке рядовых немецких граждан, не вводилось понятие коллективной национальной ответственности. Сравнение национальной политики в ГДР и в ФРГ, кстати, очень интересно.

 В русле национальной политики ГДР особым почетом пользовались интернационалисты-участники войны в Испании. В 1946 году по поводу 10-летнего юбилея событий в Испании в Берлине проводился съезд ветеранов интербригад. В советской зоне оккупации Германии, а позднее в ГДР первых лет, песня "Колонна Тельмана" была самой часто исполняемой (она звучала чаще, чем гимн страны). 
И сейчас прослеживается закономерность: на немецкоязычных сайтах первой среди песен Буша упоминается именно "Колонна Тельмана (Небо Испании)", на англоязычных - "Болотные солдаты", у нас самая известная - "Песня Единого фронта". 
В частности, "Колонна Тельмана" в спектакле 1945 года:  

> Тюремный врач, предрекавший конец артистической деятельности Эрнста Буша, к счастью, ошибся. Благодаря хирургическому вмешательству и упорному лечению лицо артиста постепенно приобрело прежние черты, резкий шрам со временем сгладился, подвижность мышц левой щеки в значительной степени восстановилась. Но еще до того как это произошло. перед Бушем встала необходимость вернуться на сцену, принять участие в восстановлении немецкого театрального искусства. И он нашел в себе силы преодолеть физическое и моральное препятствие, лежавшее на его пути к сцене и эстраде. Когда режиссер Карл Гейнц Мартин предложил Бушу сыграть главную роль в драме английского писателя Роберта Анри "Маяк" ("Скала грома"), которую предполагалось поставить на сцене Геббель-театра в западной части Берлина, Буш принял мужественное решение: он будет играть, несмотря ни на что, несмотря на ранение, исказившее его лицо, несмотря на физическую слабость - результат тягчайших испытаний последних лет. 
> Как писал Герберт Иеринг, ранение лица сделало Буша еще упрямей в борьбе за совершенство, еще непримиримей ко всякой фальши, еще неуступчивей в исканиях правды, еще опасней для врагов. 
> Двенадцать лет Буш не выступал на сцене как актер. Двенадцать лет он не видел огней рампы. И вот в один из ноябрьских дней 1945 года в только что восстановленном здании Геббель-театра состоялась премьера "Маяка". 
> На этом спектакле присутствовал молодой офицер Советской Армии Арсений Гулыга, служивший тогда в Отделе культуры Управления Военного коменданта Берлина. В № 10 журнала "Театр" за 1968 год опубликованы его воспоминания об Эрнсте Буше, выдержки из которых я приведу: 
> "...Театр имени Геббеля расположен на территории, оккупированной американцами. У Потсдамерплац нас встречает огромный щит с надписью на четырех языках: "Вы въезжаете в американский сектор". Никакой разницы по сравнению с английским сектором, который мы только что пересекли, и русским заметить нельзя: те же развалины, та же фанера в окнах вместо стекол. 
> Театр отремонтирован и хорошо освещен, но в зрительном зале холодно; большинство присутствующих в верхней одежде. 
> Гонг. Гаснет свет, подымается занавес. На сцене - в разрезе - башня маяка, установленного на Скале грома - пустынном островке на озере Мичиган. Кроме смотрителя маяка, здесь никто не живет. Только раз в месяц прилетает инспектор, чтобы проверить документацию и доставить продовольствие. Вот сейчас на сцене двое - инспектор и летчик; смотрителя не видно. Из разговора узнаем, что смотритель - его фамилия Чарлстон - необычный человек. В недавнем прошлом талантливый журналист, привыкший находиться в гуще мировых событий, он, изверившись во всем, поселился на Скале грома и ничего не желает знать о том, что происходит вокруг. 
> ...Когда актер, игравший роль смотрителя, вышел на авансцену, в зале раздались аплодисменты. Кто-то за моей спиной отчетливо произнес: "Эрнст Буш". 
> Буш? Это имя мне было знакомо. Эрнст Буш выступал по Московскому радио; "Марш левой, два-три! Марш левой, два-три!" - учили мы в школе и пели на демонстрациях; на фронте наша звуковещательная станция заводила пластинки Буша для немецких солдат, пытаясь пробудить в них чувство классовой солидарности. Но ведь он погиб в Испании?.. Я заглянул в программу, там черным по белому стояло его имя. Неужели это тот самый Эрнст Буш?.. 
> ...

----------


## FL

Название: 'S Brent Горит - идиш
Описание: "Undser schtetl brent" "Наше местечко объято огнем, Не стойте сложа руки - наше местечко горит!" Эта песня-предчувствие написана еще до начала войны в 1938 г., в Кракове. В годы второй мировой войны стала гимном сопротивления в еврейских гетто. Запись 1960-х гг. "Аврора" ГДР. 
Музыка: Мордехай Гебиртиг Слова: Мордехай Гебиртиг 1938г. Исполняет: Lin Jaldati 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9414   

> Lin Jaldati и ее муж из числа голландских друзей Буша, которые помогали ему выступать в Голландии в 1930-е гг. См. также "Тревожный марш" в исполнении Lin Jaldati выше.

  undzer shtetl brent   
 Text und Musik: Mordekhay Gebirtig (1877-1942) 
 s’brent! briderlekh, s’brent! 
 oy, undzer orem shtetl nebekh brent! 
 beyze vintn mit yirgozn 
 raysn, brekhn un tseblozn, 
 shtarker nokh di vilde flamn, 
 alts arum shoyn brent!  
 un ir shteyt un kukt azoy zikh 
 mit farleygte hent. 
 un ir shteyt un kukt azoy zikh- 
 undzer shtetl brent!  
 s’brent briderlekh, s’brent! 
 oy, undzer orem shtetl nebekh brent! 
 s’hobn shoyn di fayertsungen 
 s’gantse shtetl ayngeshlungen- 
 un di beyze vintn hudshen- 
 undzer shtetl brent!  
 un ir shteyt un kukt azoy zikh 
 mit farleygte hent. 
 un ir shteyt un kukt azoy zikh- 
 undzer shtetl brent!  
 s’brent! briderlekh, s’brent! 
 es ken kholile kumen der moment 
 undzer shtot mit undz tsuzamen 
 zol oyf ash avek in flamen, 
 blaybn zol - vi nokh a shlakht, 
 nor puste, shvartse vent!  
 un ir shteyt un kukt azoy zikh 
 mit farleygte hent. 
 un ir shteyt un kukt azoy zikh- 
 undzer shtetl brent!  
 s’brent! briderlekh, s’brent! 
 di hilf iz nor in aykh aleyn gevendt! 
 oyb dos shtetl iz aykh tayer, 
 nemt di keylim, lesht dos fayer, 
 lesht mit ayer eygn blut, 
 bavayzt, az ir dos kent.  
 shteyt nit, brider, ot azoy zikh 
 mit farleygte hent.  
 shteyt nit, brider, lesht dos fayer- 
 undzer shtetl brent!    

> Текст этой песни на идиш в другой графике, более близкой к немецкой: 
> 'S brent Brider 'S brent 
> Oj unser orem Schtetl nebech brent 
> Bejse Windn mit Irgosen 
> Rajssn brechen un zeblosn 
> Schtarker noch di wilde Flamn 
> Alz arum schon brent  
> Un ir schtejt an kukt asoj sich 
> - mit farlejgte Hent 
> ...

 Перевод (немецкий): 
 Es brennt, Brüder, es brennt! 
 Ach, unser armes Schtetl - G-tt behüte! - brennt!  
 Böse Winde mit ihrem Brausen 
 zerren, brechen und zerzausen,  
 stärker werden die wilden Flammen, 
 alles rundum brennt!  
 Und ihr steht und blickt um euch 
 mit verschränkten Armen, 
 und ihr steht und blickt um euch- 
 unser Schtetl brennt!  
 Es brennt! Brüder, es brennt! 
 Ach, unser armes Schtetl - G-tt behüte! - brennt! 
 Es haben schon die Feuerzungen 
 das ganze Schtetl eingehüllt- 
 und die bösen Winde wüten- 
 unser Schtetl brennt!  
 Und ihr steht und blickt um euch 
 mit verschränkten Armen, 
 und ihr steht und blickt um euch- 
 unser Schtetl brennt!  
 Es brennt! Brüder, es brennt! 
 Es kann - G´tt bewahre! - der Moment kommen, 
 daß unsere Stadt mit uns zusammen 
 durch die Flammen zu Asche wird. 
 Übrig bleiben - wie nach einer Schlacht, 
 werden nur kahle schwarze Wände! 
 Und ihr steht und blickt um euch 
 mit verschränkten Armen, 
 und ihr steht und blickt um euch- 
 unser Schtetl brennt!   
 Es brennt! Brüder, es brennt! 
 Die Hilfe kann nur durch euch kommen! 
 Wenn euch das Schtetl teuer ist, 
 holt die Eimer löscht das Feuer, 
 löscht mit eurem eigenen Blut, 
 beweist, daß ihr das könnt!  
 Steht nicht, Brüder, herum und schaut  
 mit verschränkten Armen. 
 Steht nicht, Brüder, löscht das Feuer- 
 unser Schtetl brennt! http://www.klesmer-musik.de/undzer_shtetl_brent.htm 
Перевод: 
Горит, братцы, горит,
Ой, наш бедный городок, - не дай бог, - горит,
Злые ветры остервенело 
Рвут, ломают, раздувают.
Огонь становится сильнее,
Всё вокруг горит. 
А вы стоите вокруг и смотрите,
Сложа руки.
А вы стоите вокруг и смотрите -
Наш городок горит. 
Горит, братцы, горит,
Ой, наш бедный городок, - не дай бог, - горит,
Огненные языки уже 
Охватили весь городок.
Злые ветра метут,
Весь городок горит. 
А вы стоите вокруг и смотрите,
Сложа руки.
А вы стоите вокруг и смотрите -
Наш городок горит. 
Горит, братцы, горит,
Может, - не дай бог, - наступить момент,
Что наш город, с нами вместе,
В пепел будет огнем превращен.
Останутся, - как после сражения -
только пустые, черные стены. 
А вы стоите вокруг и смотрите,
Сложа руки.
А вы стоите вокруг и смотрите -
Наш городок горит. 
Горит, братцы, горит,
Только вы можете себе помочь,
Если вами городок любим,
берите ведра и тушите огонь.
Тушите его своей собственной кровью,
Докажите, что вы это можете. 
Не стойте вокруг, братья, и не смотрите,
Сложа руки.
Не стойте, братья, тушите огонь -
Наш городок горит.   

> ГЕБИРТИГ Мордехай (псевдоним; настоящая фамилия Биртиг; 1877, Краков, – 1942, Белжец, Польша), поэт-песенник. Писал на идиш. Песни Гебиртига, слова и мелодии которых он создавал в духе, близком народному песенному творчеству, приобрели широкую популярность и за пределами Польши.  
> Жил в бедности, работая столяром в своей крошечной мастерской в подвале. Там он писал стихи и сочинял к ним мелодии. Многие песни Гебиртига первоначально предназначались для популярных музыкальных спектаклей. Нот он не знал, он наигрывал свои мелодии на простой флейте, а его друг, музыкант и дирижер, – поляк Юлиан Гофман – записывал ноты. Его дочь сохранила эти записи, и благодаря ей они дошли до нас.  
> Гебиртиг был членом социал-демократической партии, и в песнях его немало говорится о тяжелой доле рабочих и необходимости борьбы за свои права. С 1906 г. тексты песен Гебиртига стали публиковаться в краковской газете «Дер социал-демократ». 
> Написанная им после погрома в местечке Пшитых в 1938 году песня «Ундзер штетл брент» («Наше местечко горит»), наряду со знаменитой «Зог нит кейн мол аз ду гейст дем лецтн вег» («Никогда не говори «иду в последний путь») (см. ниже), стала впоследствии гимном сражавшихся в гетто еврейских партизан.  Мордехай ясно представлял себе происходящее, страшную судьбу своего народа. Все это нашло отражение в его песнях из гетто. 
> Он писал песни всю жизнь. Из его сохранившихся произведений 30 песен написаны в годы войны – с сентября 1939 до 4 июня 1942 года. В этот день его застрелил шуцман, когда, стремясь приободрить идущих на казнь, он стал петь на пути к поезду, подлежавшему отправке в лагерь смерти Белжец. В одной из последних песен «А тог фун некоме» («День мести»), написанной в лагере Лагевники,  Гебиртиг  призывает верить, что наступит день мести за кровь и слезы, муки и страдания, за смерть. Но этой местью будет не жестокость и кровь... Ею станет мир, в котором палачи будут жить, испытывая муки от содеянного.  
> Ошибся Мордехай, ведь он всегда был идеалистом...

 
Название: Песня варшавского гетто (Гимн еврейских партизан) - идиш 
Описание: Партизанский гимн "Не говори, что ты идёшь в последний путь". Слова этого гимна были написаны не в варшавском, а вильнюсском гетто, но эта песня стала символом еврейского Сопротивления. Каждый год, во время отмечания годовщины восстания в варшавском гетто, хор солдат Войска Польского исполняет эту песню на идиш. 
Музыка: Д. Покрасс Слова: Гирш Глик 1942г. Исполняет: Хава Алберштэйн
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=zognitke 
zog nisht keynmol  
 zog nisht keynmol az du geyst den letsten veg, 
 khotsh himlem blayene farshteln bloye teg, 
 kumen vet nokh undzer oyfsgebenkte sho. 
 z vet a poyk tun undzer trot, mir zenen do.  
 fun grinem palmen land biz vaytn land fun shney, 
 mir kumen an mit undzer payn mit undzer vey. 
 un vo gefaln iz farshpritst man undzer blut, 
 shprotsn vet dort undzer gvure, undzer mut.  
 z vet di morgensun bagildn undz dem haynt, 
 un der nekhtn vet farshvindn mit dem faynt. 
 nor oyb farzamen vet di zun un der kayor, 
 vi a parol zol geyn dos lid fun dor tsu dor.  
 dos lid geshribn iz mit blut un nisht mit blay, 
 z iz nit keyn lidl fun a foygl oyf der fray, dos hot 
 a folk tsvishn falndike vent, dos lid gesungen 
 mit naganez in di hent.  
 Перевод (немецкий): 
 Sag niemals, dass du den letzten Weg gehst, wenn bleierne 
 Himmel den blauen Tag verdecken. Kommen wird noch  
 unsere ersehnte Stunde. Mit einem Schritt wie ein  
 Paukenschlag sind wir da.  
 Von grünem Palmenland bis zum weiten Land mit Schnee, 
 wir kommen an mit unserer Pein und unser Weh. Und wo  
 von uns ein Blutstropfen gefallen ist, wird sprießen unser   
 Kraft und unser Mut.  
 Der frühe Morgen soll uns heute vergolden, die Nacht  
 verschwinden mit dem Feind. Nur wenn die Sonne für  
 uns nicht aufgeht, wird dieses Lied wie eine Parole für 
 unsere Nachkommen sein.  
 Geschrieben ist das Lied mit Blut und nicht mit Blei, es 
 ist kein Lied von einem freien Vogel. Es ist ein Volk 
 in fallenden Wänden, das Lied mit Waffen in den 
 Händen gesungen. http://www.klesmer-musik.de/sog_nicht_kejnmol.htm 
Перевод А.БАРТГЕЙЛ: 
Не считай свой путь последним никогда, 
Вспыхнет в небе и победная звезда, 
Грянет долгожданный час и дрогнет враг, 
Мы придем сюда, чеканя твердо шаг.  
С южных стран и стран у северных морей 
Мы здесь вместе в окружении зверей. 
Где хоть каплю нашей крови враг прольет, 
Наше мужество стократно возрастет.  
Солнца луч озолотит сегодня день, 
Уничтожим мы врага и вражью тень, 
Если мы не отомстим за нашу боль, 
Полетит к потомкам песня как пароль.  
Песню кровью написал своей народ, 
Птица вольная так в небе не поет. 
С кровоточащею песней на устах 
Мы идем вперед с наганами в руках.  
Так не считай свой путь последним никогда, 
Вспыхнет в небе и победная звезда. 
Грянет долгожданный час и дрогнет враг, 
Мы придем сюда, чеканя твердо шаг.    

> http://berkovich-zametki.com/Nomer27/Glik1.htm  
> Гирш Глик – автор текста – родился 24 апреля 1921 года в Вильно (Вильнюсе) и погиб в августе 1944 года после побега из лагеря смерти Голфилд (Эстония), куда его депортировали из виленского гетто в сентябре 1943 года. Он родился в бедной семье, вынужден был прекратить учебу в школе в 1938 году из-за материальных трудностей. Работал приказчиком, рабочим на картонажной фабрике. С 1935 писал стихи на иврите, но под влиянием поэтов группы “Юная Вильна” он перешел на идиш. В 1940 - 1941 годах его стихи печатались в газете “Вильнер эмес” (“Виленская правда”), в виленском журнале “Штраль” (“Лучи”) и ковенском “Найе блетер” (“Новые страницы”). С группой сподвижников он основал журнал “Юнгвалд” (“Поросль”). В гетто он активно участвовал в объединенной партизанской организации и продолжал писать стихи. В 1942 году он написал слова партизанской песни “Штил ди нахт” (“Ночь тиха”), посвященную успешной боевой операции партизан Ицика Мацкевича и Витки Кемпнер, подорвавших немецкий воинский эшелон под Вильно. Автор музыки этой песни, к сожалению, остался неизвестным. Там же в гетто поэт написал самую известную песню на языке идиш “Зог нит кейнмол” (Никогда не говори”). Она исполнялась на мелодию братьев Данила и Дмитрия Покрасс «То не тучи — грозовые облака» (из кинофильма «Я — сын трудового народа», ст. А.Суркова, 193. Она стала официальным гимном объединенной партизанской организации виленского гетто, а затем популярной среди еврейских партизан на всей оккупированной немцами территории. Во время ликвидации виленского гетто в 1943 году Глик пытался прорваться через оцепление карателей, но был схвачен и отправлен в концлагерь Готфилд. Летом 1944 во время наступления Красной Армии в Прибалтике Гирш с группой узников бежал из концлагеря и погиб в бою с гитлеровцами.

  

> http://www.belousenko.com/books/Ginzburg_L...v_Izbrannoe.htm 
> Забудется ли эпопея варшавского гетто: конспиративные пекарни, в которых выпекали хлеб для стариков и детей, школы в катакомбах, дружины смельчаков огородников, которые под страхом смерти, вопреки фашистским запретам, выращивали на пустырях, среди развалин, картофель и овощи, чтобы отдать скудный свой урожай в распоряжение подпольного центра? Это была не просто борьба за существование, а продуманный и хорошо организованный отпор врагу, формирование боевых сил. Обнесенное каменной оградой, отрезанное от всей остальной Варшавы, гетто являлось одним из очагов антифашистского движения в Польше, связанным с тысячами братьев-поляков единой судьбой и общими целями. Нацизм потерпел здесь величайшее свое поражение: хотел разъединить народы, а они сплотились, прониклись чувствами взаимной любви и симпатии, отрешились от вековых предрассудков. 
> В феврале 1943 года варшавское гетто восстало. Пятьдесят шесть дней люди, вооруженные самодельными револьверами, кольями и ножами, вели отчаянный бой с солдатами всемогущего вермахта. Фашистское командование бросило против гетто дальнобойную артиллерию, авиацию, танки, отрезало источники водоснабжения. И все же гетто не сдалось на милость врага, продолжало сражаться до тех пор, пока в строй мертвецов не встал последний его защитник. 
> Недавно я слышал песню. Вот ее текст: 
> Ты не верь, что это твой последний шаг.
> Что уходит синий день в свинцовый мрак, —
> Громыхнут шаги, раздастся бой часов,
> Содрогнется даль от гула голосов. 
> Мы с собой сюда со всех концов земли
> ...

----------


## FL

*Юбилей: 22 января - 110 лет Эрнсту Бушу* 
Эрнст Буш (22 января 1900, Киль — 8 июня 1980, Берлин) 
немецкий актер и певец, выдающийся пропагандист революционной песни.  
Эрнст Буш (справа) с сестрой Эрной и братом Вилли, 1906 г.
(Busch rechts mit Geschwistern Erna und Willi um 1906) 
Рассказ о ранних временах:
1900 Am 22. Januar wird Friedrich Wilhelm Ernst Busch als Sohn des Maurers Friedrich Busch in Kiel geboren.
1906 – 1915 Besuch der Knaben-Volksschule in Kiel.  *Мой первый урок классовой борьбы* 
Название: Meine erste Lektion Мой первый урок классовой борьбы - немецкий 
Описание: К 110-летию Эрнста Буша. Юбиляр рассказывает о своем пути в революцию (запевая по ходу рассказа "Марш социалистов"(?) и "Интернационал"). Суть рассказа см. по тексту ниже. Запись 1960-х гг.
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш 
Download mp3 file:  http://stream.ifolder.ru/15832578    

> " 
> 22 января 1900 года в Киле, в семье потомственного пролетария, строительного рабочего Фридриха Буша и портнихи Эммы Буш родился сын Эрнст. Отец будущего певца революции был членом социал-демократической партии Германии, примыкая к ее левому крылу, остававшемуся верным марксизму.  
> С детских лет Эрнст жил в атмосфере классово-сознательной трудовой семьи, достаток которой зависел от заработков отца, не раз попадавшего в полосу сезонной безработицы. Заметным подспорьем в семейном бюджете был скромный приработок Эммы Буш, просиживавшей долгие зимние вечера за швейной машинкой. Как вспоминает Эрнст Буш, семья из пяти человек ютилась в двух небольших комнатках, лучшая комната - "гостиная" - всегда сдавалась жильцам.  
> В семье Буша много и охотно пели. Пела мать, знавшая десятки народных песен и популярных романсов. Пела старшая сестра Эрна. Неплохим баритоном обладал отец, с молодых лет неизменный участник хорового союза строительных рабочих "Гармония". Иногда он брал с собой на спевки маленького сына, и Эрнст, еще не знавший грамоты, с необыкновенной легкостью запоминал мелодии и слова многих песен, входивших в репертуар "Гармонии".  
> "Если вокальные данные я унаследовал от матери, - говорит Буш, - то мое актерское призвание, очевидно, идет от отца".  
> В архиве Эрнста Буша хранится небольшая клеенчатая тетрадка, исписанная рукой его отца. Он заносил в эту тетрадь свои сочинения, предназначавшиеся для исполнения на рабочих собраниях и вечеринках.  
> Когда строительный участок, на котором работал Фридрих Буш, был не слишком далеко от дома, маленький Эрнст обычно носил отцу судки с обедом, взбираясь на строительные леса, где его встречали веселые возгласы товарищей отца, знавших о большом музыкальном таланте ребенка и любивших слушать его звонкий голосок.  
> Первое боевое крещение Эрнста Буша произошло в 1907 году во время рабочей маевки, созванной Кильским комитетом социал-демократической партии. Семилетний Эрнст без тени смущения вышел на сцену загородного клуба "Лесной покой", расположенного в центре лесного массива в нескольких километрах от Киля, и спел запев второго куплета "Интернационала":  
> Никто не даст нам избавления - 
> ...

----------


## FL

*Константин Симонов "Немец" (1946-1949)* 
"Немец" (1946-1949) - известное стихотворение Константина Симонова, посвященное Эрнсту Бушу.   

> Все друзья Буша радовались его возвращению на сцену драматического театра, но этого было мало. Нужно было уговорить Буша начать петь для широкой аудитории, возвратить его к активной деятельности певца-трибуна. Это было не просто. Ранение, парализовавшее левую щеку, стесняло его богатейшую мимику, казалось ему непреодолимым препятствием для публичных выступлений. Кроме того, за долгие годы нацистского режима коренным образом изменился состав аудитории. 
> И все же Эрнст Буш запел. Это впервые произошло 30 мая 1946 года на торжественном открытии временного помещения театра "Фольксбюне". 
> "...Обербургомистр Берлина доктор Вернер, - вспоминает А. Гулыга, - произнес импозантную речь и передал театр интенданту Мартину. С приветствием выступили Эрих Вайнерт, Вилли Бредель, Фридрих Вольф. Потом на сцену вышел Эрнст Буш. В притихшем зале зазвучала "Песня безработного". Рядом с певцом на сцене стоял пастор Карл Клайншмидт. Борец против фашизма и узник концлагеря, он говорил о творчестве Буша, о его судьбе. С Бушем-певцом знакомила берлинцев и статья Александра Дымшица, опубликованная в этот же день в "Тэглихе рундшау". 
> А. Гулыга приводит один из откликов на выступление Буша, напечатанный в "Тэглихе рундшау": 
> "Во время открытия "Фольксбюне" мы впервые услышали Эрнста Буша. Конечно, старшему поколению, особенно тем, кто шел в нашей стране дорогой подпольной борьбы, это имя говорит бесконечно много. Но для нас, молодежи, оно ничего не значило, тем более, что мы, подчас из упрямства или отчаяния, вообще ни к чему не проявляли интереса. Но куда исчезает упрямство и юношеская глупость, когда на сцене стоит этот человек, держится просто и поет песни, в которых все кипит той жизнью, которую мы не могли и не хотели знать и, действительно, не знали. Его пение сочетается с актерским мастерством; вместе с тем это не "игра", он весь живет мыслью передать в песне свою судьбу и судьбу своих братьев, произнести обвинение и пробудить тех, кого можно привлечь на сторону добра и справедливости. Добро и справедливость! Двенадцать лет мы слышали эту басню - и чем все это кончилось! Мы недоверчивы и строптивы, но вместе с тем мы одиноки. Нам нужно помочь, но не докладами, сводками и рефератами. Дайте нам Эрнста Буша! 
> Когда он в нашем кругу запоет свою песню о батальоне Тельмана, мы сразу поймем, что интернациональные бригады - это не "скопище бандитов", как нам вдалбливали в свое время. "Песня болотных солдат" и задушевная, усталая "Солнце всходит и заходит" заставят прослезиться, как это и было. 
> Эрнст Буш - певец долгожданной свободы. Молодежи нужен великий пример, искренняя сила его искусства. Его могучий голос, то приглушенный, то металлически звонкий, поможет нам найти и познать самих себя". 
> Первое выступление Эрнста Буша произвело огромное впечатление на всех присутствовавших. Для людей старшего поколения, знавших искусство певца еще по его деятельности в догитлеровские времена, по его выступлениям в Советском Союзе, Бельгии и Испании, эти песни были волнующим воспоминанием о пережитом, живым свидетельством неумирающей и неодолимой силы социализма. Представители молодого поколения, среди которых было немало людей, с детства подвергавшихся воздействию яда нацистской пропаганды, слушали Буша, как голос из другого мира. Каждая его фраза, каждое слово обращалось к их разуму, заставляло думать, взвешивать, решать. 
> В одном из интервью на страницах журнала "Фрайе вельт" писатель Константин Симонов рассказал о своих встречах с немецкими антифашистами в Берлине вскоре после освобождения Германии от гитлеровского гнета. 
> ...

 Прямая иллюстрация к стихотворению - виден шрам, и что левая половина лица парализована (лицевой нерв перебит): 
Фото. Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Берлин, 20.10.1946 г.  
Фото. Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Берлин, 20.10.1946 г.    

> http://www.sovmusic.ru/forum/c_read.php?fname=dieherre 
> В Берлине, на холодной сцене, 
> пел немец, раненный в Испании, 
> по обвинению в измене 
> казненный за глаза заранее, 
> пять раз друзьями похороненный, 
> пять раз гестапо провороненный...  
> Эти строки повторялись вновь и вновь, когда я, еще совсем юная, слушала и смотрела его концерт в Фридрихштадтпаласте. Чувство сопричастности к Истории - это было именно тогда.

 ================================= 
Интересна также *запись первого послевоенного радиовыступления Эрнста Буша по берлинскому радио 9 июля 1945 г* (далее цитата из записи "Песня солидарности (1931)"):  

> Эрнст Буш и Ева Буш в студии Берлинского радио, 9 июля 1945 г.  
> Ева Буш (актриса и певица) - бывшая жена Эрнста Буша. Они были женаты в 1932-35 гг.  http://www.dra.de/online/dokument/2010/dok2010-1.html 
> Цитата:
> Nach dem Sieg Francos kam er nach Antwerpen und arbeitete für das dortige Radio. Am 10. Mai 1940 wurde er verhaftet und in französischen Lagern interniert. Nach einem Fluchtversuch in die Schweiz überstellte man ihn 1943 der Gestapo. Es folgte eine Anklage wegen Hochverrats und Gefängnishaft in Berlin und Brandenburg. Bei einem Bombenangriff wurde die Haftanstalt getroffen und Ernst Busch schwer verletzt – eine Gesichtshälfte blieb gelähmt. 
> Nach seiner Befreiung ging Busch nach Berlin und meldete sich am 9. Juli 1945 mit Eva Busch über den "Berliner Rundfunk" bei den Hörern zurück. In der Sendung aus der Reihe "Wir haben euch nicht vergessen" sprechen beide über ihre Emigration und geben Ausschnitte aus ihrem Lieder-Repertoire zu Gehör. Die überstandene Gefängnishaft und seine erlittene Verletzung hört man Ernst Busch in der Aufnahme nicht an. 
> Перевод:
> "После победы Франко Буш переехал в Антверпен и работал там на радио. 10 мая 1940 года (после нападения Германии на Бельгию и Голландию) он был арестован и интернирован во французском концлагере. После побега в 1943 году в Швейцарию выдан гестапо. Последовало обвинение в государственной измене и тюремное заключение в Берлине и Бранденбурге. Во время бомбардировки бомба попала в тюрьму, и Эрнст Буш был тяжело ранен - половина лица осталась парализованной. 
> После своего освобождения Советской Армией (27 апреля 1945 года из Бранденбургской тюрьмы) Буш направился в Берлин, а 9 июля 1945 года он вместе с Евой Буш сообщил по берлинскому радио о своем возвращении к слушателям. В передаче из рубрики "Мы вас не забыли" они рассказывают о своей эмиграции и дают прослушать отрывки из песен из их репертуара. Перенесенное тюремное заключение и его полученное ранение слушающий Эрнста Буша по радиоприемнику здесь не услышит."  *Отрывок из этой беседы с Эрнстом и Евой Буш.
> Аудиофайл (1 мин. 27 сек.):* http://www.dra.de/ram/dok1001_ernst-busch-2.ram 
> ...

 ================================= 
Существуют также два перевода стихотворения "Немец" на немецкий язык.   *1. Первый вариант в книге (близко к оригиналу):*     

> Константин Симонов: Друзья и враги
> Стихи лауреата Сталинской премии 1948 года на немецком языке 
> Маленький сборник стихов содержит 18 пропагандистских стихотворений, в переводе с русского Гуго Гупперта. В их числе героическая поэма об Эрнсте Буше - "Немец". В послесловии книги об этом стихотворении сказано: 
> "Глубоким драматизмом наполнено одно из лучших стихотворений этого цикла "Немец". Оно показывает трагедию целого поколения немецких антифашистов, многие из которых погибли от адских пыток в гестапо. В нарисованном поэтом героическом портрете легко узнают Эрнста Буша. (...) Стихотворение "Немец" проникнуто не только болью советского поэта, который делит по-братски печаль своего героя, который был бессилен "спасти свой город", но также предостерегает друзей из антиимпериалистического лагеря от ошибок в борьбе с опасным противником. Оно призывает быть бдительными и мобилизовать своевременно все силы демократии для борьбы против реакции". 
> Оригинал: 
> Konstantin Simonow: Freunde und Feinde
> Gedichte des Stalinpreisträgers 1948 in deutscher Sprache 
> Der kleine Gedichtband enthält 18 propagandistische Gedichte, Übertragungen aus dem Russischen von Hugo Huppert. Darunter ist auch das Heldengedicht auf Ernst Busch "Ein Deutscher". Im Nachwort des Büchleins heißt es über dieses Gedicht:  
> "Voll tiefer Dramatik ist eines der besten Gedichte dieses Zyklus: 'Ein Deutscher', - es tut die Tragödie einer ganzen Generation deutscher Antifaschisten dar, die manchen der Ihren in den Folterhöllen der Gestapo verloren haben. In dem vom Dichter gezeichneten Heldenbildnis erkennt man unschwer Ernst Busch. (...) Das Gedicht 'Ein Deutscher' ist nicht nur beseelt vom Schmerz des Sowjetdichters, der brüderlich den Kummer seines Helden teilt, welcher 'ohnmächtig war, seine Stadt zu retten', sondern es warnt auch die Freunde aus dem antiimperialistischen Lager vor Fehlern im Kampf mit dem gefährlichen Gegner, ermahnt sie, wachsam zu sein und rechtzeitig alle Kräfte der Demokratie zum Kampf gegen die Reaktion mobilzumachen."

 Ein Deutscher
von Konstantin Simonow (dt. Nachdichtung: Hugo Huppert) 
Es sang in Berlin auf kalter Bühne
ein Deutscher, in Spanien einst verwundet;
für Hochverrat im voraus zur Sühne
verbannt und geköpft; sein Kopf war gestundet.
Fünfmal von den Freunden für tot genommen,
fünfmal aus der Gestapo entkommen,
bald zerlumpt, bald geschniegelt, bald in Kerkern geprügelt,
wie die Nadel im Heu dem Auge entronnen.
Hier stand er, bleich eine Geisterbegegnung,
ein Auferstandner, entstellt von der Schramme,
ein Zeugnis vom Widerstand, von der Bewegung -
und warf sich ins Volk, wie der Wind in die Flamme. 
Er sang im zerstörten Berlin alle Lieder,
die er an der Front in Spanien gesungen -
oh, lang schon hielt er sie innerlich nieder,
sieben Jahre zum Schweigen gezwungen.
Er hatte oft seines Leibes Hüllen
vertauscht, seinen Gang, den Paß, die Gewänder,
und nur sein Gesang hielt unverändert
die Seele umfaßt und sang ihr im stillen.
Sein Lied war oft krank und tönte oft leiser,
es lag auf Pritschen in Fieberschauern,
in Folterkammern wurde es heiser
und rauh vom Hauch der Gefängnismauern.
Und hier nun erschien es in einem der Säle,
wo mans nicht gesungen ein halbes Leben;
da würgte manchem ein Schluchzen die Kehle,
und mancher wagte den Blick nicht zu heben. 
Ob dem, der ihr Lied einst mitverschuldet,
schwebte die Weise und schwieg und brannte;
und legte leise die Hand auf die Schulter
dem andern, den sie als Freund erkannte.
Und ihre Gewandung sah nun ein jeder;
da stand die, wie bei Madrid, in der gleichen
Schirmmütze mit dem "Rot-Front"-Abzeichen,
in Mantel, Pistolengurt, Jacke von Leder;
und der sie sang, schien gar nicht zu singen,
als ob er vielmehr in die Feldschlacht gehe
und von den trockenen Lippen wehe
ein Wind um die Stirn uns von heißem Ringen. 
Wir brachten ihn heim vom Konzert, den müden,
und schritten, uns wie Soldaten umfangend,
durch toter Viertel Ruinenfrieden:
hier war ich im Mai fünfundvierzig gegangen.
Nun kam ich, mit diesem Deutschen verbrüdert,
zum unlängst eroberten und verdammten,
zum langen, steinernen Friedhof wieder,
zum Aschenort, zum ausgebrannten.
Und mit diesem Deutschen betrauerte heiß ich,
daß dazumal, in Kerkern und Ketten
(schon lang ists her), im Jahr dreiunddreißig,
er ohnmächtig war, seine Stadt zu retten. 
Zitiert nach der Beilage zum Sonntag anlässlich des Tags der Befreiung 19/1964. Vgl. das Originalgedicht unten; vgl. auch den Gedichtband von Konstantin Simonow in deutscher Sprache aus dem Jahr 1950, in dem das Gedicht in der Fassung von Huppert erschien.  *2. Второй вариант (несколько более свободный перевод).* 
Der Deutsche
von Konstantin Simonow (dt. Nachdichtung: Peter Berg) 
Auf einer kalten Bühne sang
ein Deutscher. Er, den sein Germanien
bereits zum Tode durch den Strang
verurteilt hatte, der in Spanien
verwundet wurde, der fünfmal
im Buch der Lebenden gestrichen
und schon fünfmal dem Tribunal
der braunen Peiniger entwichen
- er, der im blut’gen Dornenkranz
in der Gestapogruft geschmachtet,
ward nun als Held des Widerstands
bestaunt, gepriesen und geachtet.
Er sang den Trümmern von Berlin
vom Traum Madrids, von Spaniens Tränen.
Das lange Schweigen war für ihn
wie sieben Jahre Quarantäne.
Er wechselte des Leibes Hülle,
Ausweise, Kleider, Stimme, Gang,
doch in der Seele dunkler Stille
klang Jahre lang derselbe Sang
Der röchelte zuweilen heiser
und fieberte auf nacktem Brett
quoll derber, aber niemals leiser
im Schmerz auf dem Prokrustesbett.
Nach langer Zeit erscholl er wieder
in diesem Saal, ergrimmt, erbittert.
Wer ihn erkannte, war erschüttert,
doch mancher schlug die Augen nieder.
Gehüllt in tiefes Schweigen stand
er über dem, der ihn geschunden,
und legte Freunden still die Hand
auf Male ihrer alten Wunden.
Noch von dem Licht Madrids besonnt
sah ihn die deutsche Metropole -
mit Lederjacke und Pistole
und zähem Kampfgeist der Rotfront.
Der Sänger schien nicht nur zu singen,
er sang und kämpfte stark und kühn,
und seiner trock’nen Lippen Schwingen
war wie des heißen Schlachtwinds Glühn. 
Nach dem Konzert sah man uns zwei,
mich und den Deutschen, still und müd’
durch Straßen gehen, wo ich im Mai
des Jahres fünfundvierzig schritt.
In seinen Adern floss mein Blut.
Wir gingen durch die tote Stadt,
die gestern unser Fluch zertrat,
die heute Asche war und Schutt.
Glaubt’s mir, wir grämten uns zu zwei’n,
daß er gefangen und bezwungen,
im Jahre dreiunddreißig sein
Berlin nicht freigerungen. 
Zitiert nach Ernst Busch: Canciones de las Brigadas Internacionales. Aurora 5 80 001/002. Hrsg. 1963 (Nachauflagen 1964, 1968, 1974, 1976). vgl. das Originalgedicht unten.

----------


## FL

*Anna-Luise (192* 
Название: Anna-Luise Анна-Луиза - немецкий
Описание: "Wenn die Igel in der Abendstunde... Когда ежи в вечерние часы..."
Песня остроумно и язвительно высмеивает тип самодовольного немецкого бюргера и его возлюбленной, которая, прежде чем отдаться любви, спрашивает "с немецкой гордостью, а воевал ли он на последней войне?" Запись 1960-х гг. с пианино.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Курт Тухольский (Kurt Tucholsky) 1928г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10328 
История песни:   

> Песня написана в 1929 г. (или более точно, осень 1929 г. или позже) и исполнялась тогда Бушем в политических кабаре. 
> " 
> ...В рефрене песенки звучат пародийные интонации, имитирующие пение бюргерского гезанферейна в пивном зале. Как рассказывает Буш, "Анна-Луиза" была написана Эйслером в течение десяти минут в предвкушении очень нужных ему тогда пятидесяти марок, которые Буш обещал композитору в качестве "поощерительной премии". Мелодия песенки была частично сымпровизирована самим певцом, что и отмечено Эйслером на рукописи, подаренной Бушу: "Эрнсту Бушу и от Буша". 
> "

 Anna-Luise Анна-Луиза - немецкий
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Курт Тухольский (Kurt Tucholsky) 
Wenn die Igel in der Abendstunde
still nach ihren Mäusen gehn,
hing auch ich verzückt an deinem Munde,
und es war um mich geschehn - 
Dein Papa ist kühn und Geometer,
er hat zwei Kanarienvögelein;
auf den Sonnabend aber geht er
gern zum Pilsner in'n Gesangverein -
Anna-Luise - ! Anna-Luise - ! 
Sagt' ich: "Wirst die meine du in Bälde?",
blicktest du voll süßer Träumerei
auf das grüne Vandervelde,
und du dachtest dir dein Teil dabei, 
Und du gabst dich mir im Unterholze
einmal hin und einmal her,
und du fragtest mich mit deutschem Stolze,
ob ich auch im Krieg gewesen wär ...
Anna-Luise - ! Anna-Luise -! 
Ach, ich habe dich ja so belogen!
Sprach (Original: Hab gesagt), mir wär ein Kreuz von Eisen wert,
als Gefreiter wär ich ausgezogen,
und als Hauptmann wär ich heimgekehrt - 
Als wir standen bei der Eberesche,
wo der Kronprinz einst gepflanzet hat,
raschelte ganz leise deine Wäsche,
und du strichst dir deine Röcke glatt,
Anna-Luise - ! Anna-Luise - ! 
Möchtest nie wo andershin du strichen!
Siehst du dort die ersten Sterne gehn?
Habe Dank für alle unvergesserlichen
Stunden und auf Wiedersehn! 
Denn der schönste Platz, der hier auf Erden mein,
das ist mein Heidelberg in Wien am Rhein,
Seemannslos. Seemannslos.
Keine, die wie du die Flöte bliese ...!
Lebe, lebe, lebe wohl! (Original: Lebe wohl! Leb wohl.)
Anna-Luise - ! Anna-Luise - !  
Перевод: 
Когда ежи в вечерние часы
тихо идут за своими мышами,
повис и я, засахаренный твоими устами,
и это со мной случилось - 
Твой папа отважный и землемер (1),
у него есть две канарейки;  -- (имеются в виду награды какие-то?)
по субботам однако ходит он
охотно за пильзенским в певческое общество (2) -
Анна-Луиза -! Анна-Луиза -!  
Говорю я: "Будешь ты моей вскоре?",
глядишь ты, полная сладких мечтаний,
на зеленую "Вандервельде" (3), 
и думаешь про себя -- (не высказывая мыслей вслух) (4), 
И ты даешь себя мне в кустах
один раз туда и один раз сюда,
и ты спрашиваешь меня с немецкой гордостью, 
А был ли я на войне... 
Анна-Луиза -! Анна-Луиза -!  
Ах, я так тебя обманул! -- (я так тебе наврал!)
Сказал, что меня железным крестом наградили,
как ефрейтор я ушел,
и как гауптман вернулся домой - 
Когда мы стояли у рябины,
что наследный принц когда-то посадил,
шелестело очень тихо твое бельё,
и ты разглаживала свою юбку ровно,
Анна-Луиза -! Анна-Луиза -!  
Не могла бы ты в другом месте гладить!
Видишь ты, там первые звезды появляются?
Спасибо за все незабываемые 
часы, и до свидания!  
Т.к. красивейшие места, которые здесь на земле мои,
это - мой Хайдельберг, в Вене на Рейне (5).
Без моряков... Без моряков...
Никого, кто бы, как ты, на флейте играл...! (6) -- (букв. во флейту дул) 
"Живи, живи, живи хорошо!" -- (Прощай! Всего наилучшего!)
Анна-Луиза -! Анна-Луиза -! 
1. В оригинале более витиевато: "Geometer" - "топограф", "землемер" - "Feldmesser". 
землемер Feldmesser
Messer I -s, 1) нож 2) резец; лезвие II -s, измерительный прибор; счетчик 
2. Пение бюргерского гезанферейна в пивном зале, или военное общество? 
3. "Вандервельде" - Theodoor Hendrik van de Velde.
Как раз в 1926 году вышла его книга "Die vollkommene Ehe. Ein Studie über ihre Physiologie und Technik" (Совершенный брак. Исследование о его психологии и технике). Вероятно, в зелёной обложке.   

> http://www.flibusta.net/b/100988/read
> "После каждой лекции меня засыпали вопросами, некоторые я записал: ..., «Правда ли, что вы приятель Вандервельде», ..."

 4. "du dachtest dir dein Teil dabei" 
sich sein Teil dabei denken
думать, не высказывая мыслей вслух, типо про себя. 
5. Хайдельберг (в переводе Вересковая гора) - на карте есть г. Хайдельберг на р. Рейн. 
6. Ein Tipp: обратитесь мыслями к Ван де Вельде.  
Стихотворный перевод (правда, здесь вопрос Vandervelde изящно обойден, и есть другие существенные отступления по сравнению с подстрочником):   

> http://www.treffpunkt.ru/lit/read.php?id=11067&q=4  
> Курт Тухольский
> (1890, Берлин — 1935, Гётеборг)  
> Когда под вечер 
> Для восьмиголосного мужского хора 
> Когда под вечер, голодом томим,
> Гуляет ёж и мышь сковал испуг,
> Тебя я слушаю, дыханье затаив,
> И чувствую, что мне настал каюк,
> ...

 Busch bei seinem Vortrag „Anna Luise“.
Рисунок. Эрнст Буш исполняет песню "Анна-Луиза".  
Курт Тухольский.    

> Вайнерт, Эйслер и Буш были частыми гостями на подмостках берлинских литературных кабаре, игравших немалую роль в формировании общественного мнения и вкусов немецкой публики. 
> Искусство остроумной политической сатиры, злободневной пародии-памфлета, процветавшее в лучших кабаре, оставило заметный след в истории современной немецкой поэзии, драматургии, музыки. Многие выдающиеся немецкие писатели и актеры прошли через опыт работы на сцене политических театров-миниатюр, не отягощенных грузом классических театральных традиций, требовавших от актеров универсального мастерства перевоплощения, музыкальности. Достаточно сказать, что выступлений в программах берлинских литературных кабаре не гнушались такие актеры, как Макс Рейнгардт, Густав Грюндгенс, Марлен Дитрих, такие писатели, как Бертольт Брехт, Курт Тухольский, Эрих Кестнер, Франц Ведекинд, Клабунд (Альфред Хеншке). 
> Традиция немецких кабаре восходит к популярным парижским кафе-концертам, веселым монмартрским кабачкам, к искусству французских поэтов-шансонье. Заимствовав у парижан внешнюю форму и стиль кабаретного представления, немецкие устроители кабаре первоначально довольствовались дешевыми развлекательными программами, тематика которых ограничивалась высмеиванием мелочей городского быта, семейными делами. 
> Однако с годами в этот репертуар стала просачиваться иная тематика, проникнутая политической злободневностью. Мобильность и техническая простота этих представлений позволяла быстро и оперативно откликаться на политические события дня. Лучшие кабаре, сумевшие привлечь к работе над репертуаром талантливых литераторов и музыкантов, приобрели к началу 1920-х определенный общественный вес, выработали свой стиль и форму представлений. К голосу литературных кабаре должны были невольно прислушиваться даже официальные учреждения и органы печати Веймарской республики. 
> В 1920 году в Берлине возобновило работу кабаре «Звук и дым», основанное еще в начале ХХ века Максом Рейнгардтом. На сцене этого кабаре выступали многие крупные актеры. Программы здесь оформляли замечательные мастера политической сатиры художники Георг Гросс и Джонни Хартфильд. Большой популярностью пользовались также кабаре «Рампа», где постоянно выступал Эрих Вайнерт, «Дикая сцена», на подмостках которой Бертольт Брехт читал свою знаменитую антивоенную поэму «Легенда о мертвом солдате», «Кривое зеркало», заимствовавшее название и некоторые свои номера у известного петербургского театра, основанного Н. Евреиновым и А. Кугелем. 
> По мере обострения классовой борьбы и идеологического размежевания общества в рядах немецкой художественной интеллигенции усиливались критические антибуржуазные настроения. Новые литературные кабаре, возникавшие в середине 1920-х годов в Берлине, Мюнхене, Гамбурге, Лейпциге, принимают все более определенную политическую окраску, все чаще обращаются к острой социальной тематике. Наряду с возрождением забытых в годы войны кабаретных жанров появляются новые формы эстрадного спектакля, в частности политическое ревю, все номера которого объединяет единая сквозная тема. Оппозиционные тенденции по отношению к правительству и официальной идеологии, проявляющиеся в работе лучших кабаре Берлина, способствовали тому, что в артистических кругах их стали называть «красные кабаре», а спектакли этих театриков нередко превращались в своеобразные антиправительственные демонстрации. Неудивительно, что социально направленное искусство Буша, Эйслера и Вайнерта встречало горячий отклик аудитории «красных кабаре», на сцене которых они всегда бывали желанными гостями. 
> Эрнст Буш начал свою карьеру артиста кабаре на подмостках «Ларифари», руководимого известной характерной актрисой Розой Валетти. Участвуя вместе с Бушем в спектакле Пискатора «Гоп-ля, мы живем!», она приметила и оценила талант молодого актера-певца, выдающегося представителя редкого амплуа политического шансонье. Подыскивая актеров для своего кабаре, Валетти привлекла Буша к участию в программах «Ларифари» - «сатирического зеркала эпохи», как его называла тогдашняя пресса. «Ларифари» не имело своего постоянного помещения, его спектакли проходили в разных залах столицы. Рядом с Бушем выступали Роза Валетти, Леонгардт Штекель, Густав Грюндгенс, Карола Неер, Герхард Бинерт. 
> Работа в кабаре была хорошей актерской школой. В «Ларифари», где Буш выступал с чтением «Легенды о мертвом солдате» Брехта, а затем в «Катакомбах», в «Кабаре комиков», Театре-ревю Нельсона молодой актер вырабатывал свое замечательное мастерство поющего актера, умение общаться с аудиторией. Здесь он доводит до подлинно эстрадного блеска выразительность фразы, точность жеста, поступи, мимики. 
> «Кабаре комиков» было в числе наиболее интересных политических театров той эпохи. Основанное литератором и актером Куртом Робичеком в 1924 году, оно ставило смелые и прозорливые спектакли на политические события дня. Лучшие эстрадные актеры участвовали в программах, больно задевавших общественные недостатки, очень зло пародировавших Гитлера и его клику, которые уже тогда набирали силу и исподволь готовились к захвату власти. 
> ...

----------


## FL

Клара Цеткин (нем. Clara Zetkin; 5 июля 1857, Видерау, Саксония (Германия) — 20 июня 1933, Архангельское, близ Москвы, СССР)   

> *История праздника 8 марта* 
> Возник этот праздник как день борьбы за права женщин. 8 марта 1857 года в Нью-Йорке собрались на манифестацию работницы швейных и обувных фабрик. Они требовали 10-часовой рабочий день, светлые и сухие рабочие помещения, равную с мужчинами заработную плату. Работали в то время женщины по 16 часов в сутки, получая за свой труд гроши.  
> В 1910 году на Международной конференции женщин-социалисток в Копенгагене Клара Цеткин выступила с предложением о праздновании Международного женского дня 8 марта, которое прозвучало, как призыв ко всем женщинам мира включиться в борьбу за равноправие.

 Название: *Клара Цеткин – речь на заседании рейхстага* - 02:46 
Описание: Депутаты-коммунисты встретили её троекратным "Рот-фронт".
Открывая заседание, старейший депутат рейхстага клеймит фашизм. Одно из последних выступлений революционерки, которой женщины всего мира обязаны мартовским праздником.
1932г. Исполняет: К. Цеткин Исполнение 1932г. 
Download mp3-file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=klaratse 
Цитата по записи: "Начало 30-х годов. В Германии к власти рвется фашизм. Во время выборов в рейхстаг в 1932 году нацистам удалось одержать победу. По существовавшей тогда в Германии традиции первое заседание вновь избранного рейхстага должен был открыть старейший депутат, а старейшим была Клара Цеткин..."   

> Википедия.  
> С 1920 г. Клару Цеткин регулярно выбирали в рейхстаг депутатом от Компартии, но большую часть времени она проводила в России. 
> Последний раз она приехала в Германию за год до смерти, в 1932 г на открытие вновь избранного Рейхстага. На первом заседании, председательствуя по старшинству, она выступила с воззванием противостоять нацизму всеми средствами. 
> «Я открываю первое заседание рейхстага, выполняя свой долг и в надежде, что несмотря на мою нынешнюю инвалидность, смогу дожить до счастливого дня, когда я, как старейшина, открою первое заседание съезда Советов в советской Германии» 
> «Требование момента — это единый фронт всех трудящихся для того, чтобы свалить фашизм и тем самым сохранить силу и мощь организаций, порабощенных и эксплуатируемых, и даже само их физическое существование. Перед этой настоятельной исторической необходимостью должны отступить на задний план все волнующие и жгучие разногласия — политические, профсоюзные, религиозные и мировоззренческие. Все, кому угрожает опасность, все, кто терпит притеснения от фашизма, все, кто стремится к освобождению,— в единый фронт против фашизма и его доверенных лиц в правительстве! Организация, ясное осознание своих целей трудящимися в борьбе против фашизма — вот ближайшая необходимая предпосылка единого фронта в борьбе против кризисов, империалистических войн и причины их возникновения — капиталистического способа производства». 
> После этих слов она передала председательство, согласно протоколу, представителю фракции, получившей на недавних выборах большинство голосов. Этого человека звали Герман Геринг. 
> Цеткин скончалась 20 июня 1933 г. в Архангельском близ Москвы. Ее прах помещён в Кремлёвской стене на Красной площади в Москве.

 
Встреча Клары Цеткин на вокзале в Берлине после ее возвращения из Советского Союза, 1927г. (Empfang Clara Zetkins auf dem Lehrter Bahnhof in Berlin nach der Rückkehr aus der Sowjetunion.)  
Коммунистки во время предвыборной кампании 1928 года. (Kommunistinnen auf Wahlkampftour 1928.)
Надписи на транспарантах: 
"Arbeiterfrauen, macht euch frei. Wählt Kommunisten am 20. Mai. (Женщины-работницы, освободите себя. Голосуйте за коммунистов 20-го мая)";
"Nur in Sowjet-Russland ist die Befreiung der Frau durchgeführt! (Только в Советской России освобождение женщин осуществлено!").  
Демонстрация лейпцигской группы Красного союза женщин и девушек (1925 год или позже). (Eine Demonstration der Leipziger Gruppe des Roten Frauen- und Mädchenbundes (1925 oder später). 
Похороны Клары Цеткин - выдающейся деятельницы международного и рабочего движения. 1933 г. http://s51.radikal.ru/i132/1003/79/1334f8d9658c.jpg

----------


## FL

*Lied von der Partei (1950)*  
Название: Lied von der Partei Hymne der SED Песня о партии Гимн СЕПГ - немецкий
Описание: "Die Partei hat immer recht... Партия всегда права..."
"...aus leninschem Geist, wächst von Stalin geschweißt, die Partei, die Partei, die Partei!.. ...из ленинского духа растет Сталиным спаянная партия, партия, партия!.." Гимн СЕПГ - правящей партии ГДР.
Музыка: Луис Фюрнберг (Louis Fuernberg) Слова: Луис Фюрнберг (Louis Fuernberg) Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Chor der Staatsoper Berlin und Instrumetalgruppe Исполнение 1950г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10519 
Lied von der Partei Hymne der SED Песня о партии Гимн СЕПГ - немецкий
Музыка: Луис Фюрнберг (Louis Fuernberg) Слова: Луис Фюрнберг (Louis Fuernberg) 
Sie hat uns Alles gegeben.
Sonne und Wind. Und sie geizte nie.
Wo sie war, war das Leben.
Was wir sind, sind wir durch sie.
Sie hat uns niemals verlassen.
Fror auch die Welt, uns war warm.
Uns schützt die Mutter der Massen.
Uns trägt ihr mächtiger Arm. 
Die Partei,
Die Partei, die hat immer recht.
Und, Genossen, es bleibe dabei.
Denn wer kämpft
Für das Recht, der hat immer recht
Gegen Lüge und Ausbeuterei.
Wer das Leben beleidigt,
Ist dumm oder schlecht.
Wer die Menschheit verteidigt,
Hat immer recht.
So, aus leninschem Geist,
Wächst von Stalin geschweißt,
Die Partei, die Partei, die Partei! 
Sie hat uns niemals geschmeichelt.
Sank uns im Kampfe auch mal der Mut.
Hat sie uns leis nur gestreichelt:
Zagt nicht - und gleich war uns gut.
Zählt denn auch Schmerz und Beschwerde,
Wenn uns das Gute gelingt?
Wenn man den Ärmsten der Erde
Freiheit und Frieden erzwingt! 
Die Partei ... 
Sie hat uns alles gegeben.
Ziegel zum Bau und den großen Plan.
Sie sprach: Meistert das Leben!
Vorwärts, Genossen, packt an!
Hetzen Hyänen zum Kriege -
Bricht euer Bau ihre Macht!
Zimmert das Haus und die Wiege!
Bauleute, seid auf der Wacht! 
Die Partei ... 
Перевод: 
Она дала нам всё.
Солнце и ветер. И она никогда не скупилась.
Где она была, была жизнь.
Тем, чем мы являемся, мы стали благодаря ей.
Она никогда нас не покидала.
Замерзал мир, нам было тепло.
Нас защищает мать масс.
Нас несут её сильные руки. 
Припев: 
Партия,
партия, которая всегда права.
И, товарищи, это остаётся с ней.
Так как, кто борется
за права, тот всегда прав
против (по отношению к) лжи и эксплуатации.
Кто жизнь оскорбляет,
тот глуп или недобр.
Кто человечество защищает,
всегда прав.
Так, из ленинских идей
растёт Сталиным спаянная,
партия, партия, партия! 
Она никогда нам не льстила.
Падали мы в борьбе когда-нибудь духом.
Она нас только тихо гладила:
не робей - и сразу нам было хорошо.
Подсчитывать ли боль и трудности,
когда нам удаётся (делать) добро?
Когда беднейшим на Земле
свобода и мир добывается! 
Припев. 
Она дала нам всё.
Кирпич для строительства и великий план.
Она сказала: обустроим жизнь!
Вперед, товарищи, взялись (за работу)!
Гиены травят к войне -
Сломайте вашим строительством их силу!
Стройте дом и колыбель!
Строители, будьте на посту! 
Припев.   

> О первоначальном стиле исполнения "Песни о партии":
> Некоторая специфика текста объясняется тем, что сам автор песни Луис Фюрнберг исполнял ее в другой манере, не как марш, а как "венский" шансон (оптимистично и очень тихо). "Он пел, как будто рассказывал своему сыну". 
> Видимо, к такому стилю ближе запись еще одной песни Луиса Фюрнберга "Когда огни светят снова".

----------


## FL

*Когда огни светят снова (1950)* 
Название: Wenn die Lichter wieder brennen Когда огни светят снова - немецкий
Описание: "Когда тяжелые годы были, и подвал стал нам штаб-квартирой, ты давал клятву, что мы приложим сердце и руки для мира, для мира во всем мире".
Песня с интересным текстом. "Думай о вчера и будь умнее, и разоблачай обманщиков народа". Запись 1946-1953 гг.
Музыка: Луис Фюрнберг (Louis Fuernberg) Слова: Луис Фюрнберг (Louis Fuernberg) Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10521 
Текст песни, соответствующий этой записи, не найден. 
Есть только более поздний вариант этой песни (1964 г.), частично совпадающий:  
Wenn die Lichter wieder brennen 
Text: Louis Fürnberg; Musik: Louis Fürnberg  
Als die schweren Jahre waren, 
jede Stunde voll Gefahren, 
und der Keller wurde uns zum Hauptquartier, 
wenn du dann nach Angst und Beben 
wieder rauskamst mit dem Leben, 
schwurst du da nicht hoch und heilig dir und mir:  
Wenn die Lichter wieder brennen, 
wenn wir wieder lachen können, 
wenn die Erde nicht von Kriegsgeschrei mehr gellt, 
dann hat unsre Not ein Ende 
und wir regen Herz und Hände 
für den Frieden, für den Frieden in der Welt.  
Schau, dein Land war so zerschunden, 
doch du heiltest seine Wunden, 
deiner Hände Arbeit ließ es auferstehn. 
Kannst, weil du zu kämpfen wagtest 
und die Herrenbrut verjagtest, 
deinen Kindern ruhig in die Augen sehn.  
Weil die Lichter wieder brennen, 
weil wir wieder lachen können, 
weil die Heimat nicht von Schmerz und Jammer gellt, 
und wir regen Herz und Hände, 
daß sich unser Werk vollende 
für den Frieden, für den Frieden in der Welt.  
Denk an gestern und sei klüger 
und entlarv die Volksbetrüger 
eh der Krieg dich wieder einmal überrannt. 
Halte Wacht, bewahr vor Grauen 
dieses Land, das wir erbauen, 
schütz die Heimat mit der Waffe in der Hand.  
Weil die Lichter wieder brennen, 
weil wir wieder lachen können, 
weil der Blick ins Morgen unsre Zeit erhellt: 
Lehr die Eisen- Adenhower, 
daß die Trauben viel zu sauer, 
dann bleibt Frieden, wirklich Frieden in der Welt.  
Перевод:  
Когда тяжелые годы были, 
каждый час, полный опасностей, 
и подвал стал нам штаб-квартирой, 
когда после страха и дрожи 
ты снова выходил с жизнью, 
ты давал клятву не высокую и священную, а тебе и мне:  
Когда огни будут снова светить, 
когда мы снова сможем смеяться, 
когда крики войны не будут больше раздаваться на Земле, 
тогда нашей беде будет конец, 
и мы приложим сердце и руки 
для мира, для мира во всем мире.  
Смотри, твоя земля была так ушиблена, 
однако ты вылечивал ее раны, 
Работа твоих рук позволяла ее возрождать. 
Мог, т. к. ты решился бороться 
и господский выводок прогнать, 
своим детям спокойно в глаза смотреть.  
Т. к. огни светят снова, 
т. к. мы снова можем смеяться, 
т. к. Родина не оглашается болью и плачем, 
и мы прикладываем сердце и руки, 
чтобы наша работа совершалась 
для мира, для мира во всем мире.  
Думай о вчера и будь умнее,
и разоблачай обманщиков народа, 
прежде чем, война тебя снова затопчет. 
Стой на страже, береги от ужаса 
эту землю, которую мы строим, 
защищай Родину с оружием в руках.  
Т. к. огни светят снова, 
т. к. мы снова можем смеяться, 
т. к. взгляд в утро наше время озаряет: 
Изучай Эйзен- Аденауэра,    (примеч. Эйзенхауэра и Аденауэра)
чтобы "виноград сильно скис", 
тогда останется мир, настоящий мир на Земле. 
Фото. Ленинская выставка в Восточном Берлине, 1950г. http://www.ddr-fotos.de/ddr_02.htm 
Фото. Разбор развалин, Восточный Берлин. http://www.ddr-fotos.de/ddr_17.htm  
Пластинка с записью песни "Wenn die Lichter wieder brennen (Когда огни светят снова)", ~1950г.

----------


## FL

> Луис Фюрнберг был автором текстов, музыки и исполнителем песен, частично создававшихся им для агитпропгрупп "Эхо слева" и "Новая жизнь", работавших в 1930-х годах в Чехословакии. Талантливый поэт, о котором И. Р. Бехер говорил как о прямом продолжателе народной традиции в современной немецкой литературе, Л. Фюрнберг (он умер в 1957 году) был активнейшим строителем новой, социалистической культуры ГДР. Его лирика очень органично откликается на самые волнующие вопросы современной жизни, в частности на темы, близкие молодежи.
> [1], стр. 233.

 
Фото. Луис Фюрнберг (за роялем) и группа "Новая жизнь" выступают на празднике, 1937 г.
На трубах видны эмблемы интербригад - звезда из трех лучей (III интернационал). 
См. также эту эмблему на плакате. 1936 г.  
Песня Луиса Фюрнберга 1936-38 гг.: 
Название: Halt stand, rotes Madrid
Text und Musik: Louis Fürnberg
Описание: Песня об обороне Мадрида во время испанской гражданской войны. Запись 1960-х гг.
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=madrid 
    Halt’ stand, rotes Madrid,
    halt’ stand, stolzes Madrid!
    Das Weltall dröhnt,
    die Menschheit glüht,
    der Erdball singt dein Heldenlied,
    Millionen singen mit:
    Halt’ stand, rotes Madrid! 
Und schicken dir die Faschisten
auch ihre Söldner ins Land.
Sie alle werden terbrechen
an deinem Widerstand: 
    Halt’ stand, rotes Madrid,
    halt’ stand, stolzes Madrid!
    Das Weltall dröhnt,
    die Menschheit glüht,
    der Erdball singt dein Heldenlied,
    Millionen singen mit:
    Halt’ stand, rotes Madrid! 
Und wollen sie uns verwehren,
an deiner Seite zu sein,
die kühnsten Kämpfer auf Erden
marschieren in deinen Reih’n! 
    Halt’ stand, rotes Madrid,
    halt’ stand, stolzes Madrid!
    Das Weltall dröhnt,
    die Menschheit glüht,
    der Erdball singt dein Heldenlied,
    Millionen singen mit:
    Halt’ stand, rotes Madrid!

----------


## FL

*Шестидневная гонка (1932)* 
Название: Sechstagerennen Шестидневная гонка - немецкий
Описание: "Sechs Tage im Kreis. Und kein Einzger weiß, warum? ... Шесть дней по кругу. И ни один не знает: зачем?"
Песня о капиталистических буднях, на примере шестидневной велосипедной гонки, проводившейся в Веймарской Германии. Рабочая неделя тогда тоже была шестидневной. Запись Gloria 10711, Berlin.
Музыка: Harry Ralton Слова: Carl Behr 1932г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Studioorchester Dirigent Otto Dobrindt Исполнение 1932г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10524 
Sechstagerennen Шестидневная гонка - немецкий
Музыка: Harry Ralton Слова: Carl Behr 
Mensch, tritt rin in die Pedale,
Immer rund ums Holzovale,
He! He! He! He! He!
Bohlen splittern, Reifen platzen,
Drei Musikkapellen jazzen,
He! He! He! He! He! 
Cocktailsäufer, Wurschtverkäufer,
Alle brüllen um die Wette,
Räder fallen, Fahrer knallen
Mit der Nase uff 's Parkette.
Das ist das Sechstagerennen!
Alle, die dabei sind, können nicht ins Bett! 
Sechs Tage im Kreis, immer rundherum -
Kein Sterblicher weiß: Warum nur, warum?
Alle packt es, alle treiben mit!
Alle jagt es, alle schreien mit! He!
Sechs Tage im Kreis, immer rundherum -
Und kein Einzger weiß, warum! 
Mensch, sie jagen um die Runden
Hundertfünfundvierzig Stunden
He! He! He! He! He!
Siebentausend Menschen rasen
Brüllen, toben in Ekstasen
He! He! He! He! He! 
Weiber raufen, Fahrer kaufen
Sich den Sieg auf alle Fälle
Alle trampeln, alle strampeln
Alle treten auf der Stelle.
Das ist das Sechstagerennen!
Alle, die dabei sind, können nicht ins Bett! 
Sechs Tage im Kreis, immer rundherum -
Kein Sterblicher weiß: Warum nur, warum?
Alle packt es, alle treiben mit!
Alle jagt es, alle schreien mit! He!
Sechs Tage im Kreis, immer rundherum -
Und kein Einzger weiß, warum! 
Mensch, so ist das janze Leben,
Alle woll'n nach vorne streben
He! He! He! He! He!
Erst am Schluß, da dämmert's leise:
Mensch, wir fahren bloß im Kreise.
He! He! He! He! He! 
Und der Erste, denkste, wirste,
Und du strampelst ohne Pause,
Und dann siehste: Letzter biste.
Und dann wankste bleich nach Hause
Ganz wie beim Sechstagerennen:
Alle, die dabei sind, können nicht ins Bett. 
Sechs Tage im Kreis, immer rundherum -
Kein Sterblicher weiß: Warum nur, warum?
Alle packt es, alle treiben mit!
Alle jagt es, alle schreien mit! He!
Sechs Tage im Kreis, immer rundherum -
Und kein Einzger weiß, warum! 
Перевод: 
Слушай, нажимают на педали
Всегда вокруг по деревянному овалу,
Хей! Хей! Хей! Хей! Хей!
Доски расщепляются, шины лопаются,
Три оркестра играют джаз,
Хей! Хей! Хей! Хей! Хей! 
Разливатели коктейлей, продавцы колбас,
Все орут наперегонки,
Велосипеды падают, велосипедисты хлопаются
носом об паркет.
Это шестидневная гонка!
Все, кто при ней, не могут идти спать! 
Шесть дней в круге, всегда кругом -
Ни один смертный не знает: Зачем только, зачем?
Все захвачены этим, все несутся!
Все гонятся, все кричат! Хей!
Шесть дней в круге, всегда кругом -
И ни один не знает, зачем! 
Слушай, они гонятся все
сто сорок пять часов.
Хей! Хей! Хей! Хей! Хей!
Семь тысяч людей неистовствуют,
бушуют, орут в экстазе.
Хей! Хей! Хей! Хей! Хей! 
Женщины дёргаются, велосипедисты покупаются 
на победу на всякий случай.
Все стучат, все барахтаются,
Все топчутся на месте.
Это шестидневная гонка!
Все, кто при ней, не могут идти спать! 
Шесть дней в круге, всегда кругом -
Ни один смертный не знает: Зачем только, зачем?
Все захвачены этим, все несутся!
Все гонятся, все кричат! Хей!
Шесть дней в круге, всегда кругом -
И ни один не знает, зачем! 
Слушай, такая и вся жизнь,
Все хотят стремиться вперед.
Хей! Хей! Хей! Хей! Хей!
Лишь в конце, тихо доходит:
Слушай, мы просто едем по кругу.
Хей! Хей! Хей! Хей! Хей! 
И тот, кто думает, что стал первым,
И ты, барахтавшийся без перерыва,
И потом увидивший: ты последний, -
Плетётесь потом, шатаясь, бледные домой,
Совсем как в шестидневной гонке:
Все, кто при ней, не могут идти спать. 
Шесть дней в круге, всегда кругом -
Ни один смертный не знает: Зачем только, зачем?
Все захвачены этим, все несутся!
Все гонятся, все кричат! Хей!
Шесть дней в круге, всегда кругом -
И ни один не знает, зачем! 
1932   

> Тринадцать лет жизни Германии, с 1920 по 1933 год, вошедшие в историю под наименованием «Веймарская республика», нередко иронически называют «золотыми двадцатыми годами» («Die Goldenen Zwanziger Jahre»). 
> «Это была блистательная эпоха, туго набитая событиями. На фоне хлопающих пробок от шампанского звучали удары полицейских дубинок и пулеметные очереди. Ноги кружились в чарлстоне. Союз «Спартак» стучался в двери. Капп организовывал путч, Гитлер рвался к власти, а публика увлекалась дамской борьбой...» 
> Так, несколько упрощенно, но довольно метко, расшифровывается понятие «золотые двадцатые годы» в предисловии к любопытному сборнику документов и фотографий «Die Goldenen Zwanziger Jahre», изданному в 1964 году в Гамбурге и относящемуся ко временам Веймарской республики. Нужно признать, собранные здесь материалы убеждающей подлинностью фактов выходят далеко за пределы, очерченные в предисловии, хотя их подбор, несомненно, продиктован определенной политической тенденцией и стремлением к дешевой сенсационности. 
> Политический фон «золотых двадцатых годов», - революция и ее кровавое подавление, проигранная война и голод, разруха, социальная рознь, связанные с нею, рост монополистического капитала и сплочение революционных пролетарских сил, снова кровь рабочих на мостовых Берлина и убийство вождей немецкого пролетариата, политические убийства, репрессии, «пивной» путч Гитлера, - казалось бы, далеко не располагал к веселью. И все же никогда еще в истории Германии не наблюдался столь интенсивный размах артистической деятельности, кипения идеологических и литературных страстей, безудержной погони за наслаждениями и развлечениями. 
> Театры, концерты, ревю, американские герлс, джаз-банд, дансинги, модные шлагеры, *шестидневные велосипедные гонки в Спортпаласте*, бокс - такова показная сторона берлинского быта этих лет. 
> «Человек, который в 1920-х годах приезжал в Берлин, - писал немецкий журналист Курт Пинтус, - если он не читал газет и не задумывался о политике, мог не заметить состояния тревоги и замешательства. Он мог даже уверовать в то, что живет в прекрасные «золотые времена». Казалось, Берлин переживает состояние блаженного опьянения спекуляциями, рискованными начинаниями либо, как тогда говорили, «преувеличениями» в искусстве, в промышленности, в любых делах...» 
> [1]

 Рабочая неделя в Германии тогда была шестидневной (6 рабочих дней и один выходной). 
Сходное положение в близких странах-участниках Лиги наций:  

> В 1919 году, как подразделение Лиги наций, была создана Международная организация труда. Первая Международная конференция труда, проведённая этой организацией, приняла конвенцию №1, устанавливающую 8 часовой рабочий день и 48-часовую рабочую неделю. 
> ... 
> Самый первый Кодекс законов о труде 1918 года ограничивал рабочий день 8 часами днём и 7 часами ночью. В связи с разрухой Гражданской войны требования кодекса соблюдались не всегда, однако в новом Кодексе законов о труде РСФСР 1922 года норма о 8-часовом рабочем дне стала безоговорочной. В 1927 году начался переход к 7-часовому рабочему дню. Продолжительность рабочей недели менялась, практиковались пятидневка, шестидневка и непрерывная рабочая неделя (здесь имеется в виду не число рабочих дней, а число дней в цикле труда и отдыха – четыре рабочих дня и один выходной, пять рабочих и выходной, шесть и выходной соответственно). 
> Накануне войны, в 1940 году, в СССР вновь была введена семидневная рабочая неделя (шесть рабочих и один выходной) с восьмичасовым рабочим днём. В 1941 по 1945 годы, понятно, работали по законам военного времени, практически без ограничений. Однако оплачиваемые отпуска были возвращены, а обязательные сверхурочные отменены уже в начале лета 1945 года, меньше чем через месяц после Победы. К семичасовому рабочему дню возвращались постепенно, по отраслям хозяйства, с 1956 по 1960 годы. Современный график работы с 40-часовой рабочей неделей был установлен Кодексом законов о труде 1971 года, хотя переход на пять рабочих дней с двумя выходными в неделю был осуществлён ранее, в 1967 году. Примерно в том же виде рабочая неделя существует в России до сих пор.

----------


## FL

*Песня Единого фронта (1934)* 
Записи "Песня Единого фронта" в исполнении Эрнста Буша в хронологическом порядке:  *1. Запись 1936 года (Москва).*
Название: Einheitsfrontlied Песня Единого фронта - немецкий
Описание: "Ты войдёшь в наш Единый рабочий фронт, потому что рабочий ты сам!.."
Классическая песня рабочего движения. Запись сделана в Москве в 1936 году.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1934г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1936г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=arbfront 
Пластинка Грампласттрест №3530, на обороте - "Песня болотных солдат" №3529.  http://sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=pesnyab3  
Примечание: в данной записи переставлены первый и второй куплеты. 
Das Lied von der Einheitsfront
Text: Bertolt Brecht
Musik: Hanns Eisler  
Und weil der Mensch ein Mensch ist,
drum braucht er was zu essen, bitte sehr!
Es macht ihn ein Geschwätz nicht satt,
das schafft kein Essen her. 
Refrain:
Drum links, zwei, drei!
Drum links, zwei, drei!
Wo dein Platz, Genosse, ist!
Reih dich ein in die Arbeitereinheitsfront
Weil du auch ein Arbeiter bist.  
Und weil der Mensch ein Mensch ist,
drum braucht er auch noch Kleider und Schuh'.
Es macht ihn ein Geschwätz nicht warm
und auch kein Trommeln dazu. 
Refrain. 
Und weil der Mensch ein Mensch ist,
drum hat er Stiefel ins Gesicht nicht gern.
Er will unter sich keinen Sklaven sehn
und über sich keinen Herrn.  
Refrain.  
Und weil der Prolet ein Prolet ist,
drum wird ihn kein anderer befrein,
es kann die Befreiung der Arbeiter
nur das Werk der Arbeiter sein. 
Refrain. 
Перевод-подстрочник: 
Песня Единого фронта 
И так как человек - это человек,
Ему нужно есть, и побольше, пожалуйста!
Пустой болтовней не будешь сыт, 
Из нее не сваришь обед. 
Припев:
А значит, левой, два, три!
А значит, левой, два, три!
Вот твое место, товарищ!
Вставай в Единый Рабочий Фронт,
Потому что ты тоже рабочий! 
И так как человек - это человек,
Ему нужны одежда и обувь.
Пустой болтовней не согреешь себя
И барабанным боем тоже! 
Припев. 
И так как человек - это человек,
Ему не по нраву сапог в лицо.
Он не хочет видеть под собою никаких рабов,
И никаких господ над собой. 
Припев. 
И так как пролетарий - это пролетарий,
Никто другой его не освободит.
Освобождение рабочих
Может быть только делом их самих! 
Припев. 
Перевод стихотворный С.Болотина и Т.Сикорской (~1935 г.): 
Принято считать, что он значительно уступает оригиналу:  http://left.ru/2000/10/breght.html (перевод с комментариями к тексту) 
Песня Единого фронта 
И так как все мы люди,
То должны мы - извините! — что-то есть.
Хотят накормить нас пустой болтовней –
К чертям! Спасибо за честь! 
Припев: 
Марш левой! Два! Три! 
Марш левой! Два! Три!
Встань в ряды, товарищ, к нам.
Ты войдешь в наш единый рабочий фронт,
Потому что рабочий ты сам. 
И так как все мы люди,
То нужны нам башмаки без заплат,
И нам не поможет треск речей
Под барабанный раскат. 
Припев. 
И так как все мы люди,
Не дадим бить нас в лицо сапогом!
Никто на других не подымет плеть
И сам не будет рабом. 
Припев. 
И так как ты - рабочий,
То не жди, что нам поможет другой.
Свободу себе мы добудем в бою
Своей рабочей рукой. 
Припев. 
1934  *2. Запись 1937 года (Барселона).*
Название: Einheitsfrontlied Песня Единого фронта
Описание: "Ты войдешь в наш Единый рабочий фронт, потому что рабочий ты сам..." Испанское название "Canción del Frente Unido".
Песня исполняется на четырех языках: испанском, английском, французском, немецком. Запись сделана в Барселоне в 1937 г., выпускалась с примечанием: "Дефектная печать этого диска является следствием прерываний электроэнергии во время бомбардировки".
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1934г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1937г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10534 
Интернациональная версия - 1 
(по куплету и припеву: испанский, английский, французский, немецкий): 
Canción del Frente Unido
Texto: Bertold Brecht
Música: Hans Eisler 
Y como ser humano
el hombre lo que quiere es su pan
Las habladurías le bastan ya
Porque éstas nada le dan
Pues, un, dos, tres,
Pues, un, dos, tres.
Compañero, en tu lugar!
Porque eres del pueblo afíliate ya
En el Frente Popular. 
And just because he’s human
He doesn’t like a pistol to his head
He wants no servants under him
And no boss over his head
So, left, two, three!
So, left, two, three!
To the work that we must do.
March on in the worker´s united front
For you are a worker, too. 
Tu es un ouvrier-oui!
Viens avec nous, ami, n’aie pas peur!
Nous allons vers la grande union
de tous les vrais travailleurs!
Marchons au pas,
marchons au pas,
Camarades, vers notre front!
Range-toi dans le front de tous les ouvriers
Avec tous tes frères étrangers. 
Und weil der Prolet ein Prolet ist,
Fromm sehr in Kein underer Refrain.
es kahn gib freit unter Arbeiter nur
das Werker Arbeiter sein.
Drum links, zwei, drei,
drum links, zwei, drei,
wo dein Platz, Genosse, ist!
Reih‘ dich ein in die Arbeitereinheitsfront,
weil du auch ein Arbeiter bist.
Drum links zwei, drei,
drum links zwei, drei,
wo dein Platz, Genosse, ist!
Reih‘ dich ein in die Arbeitereinheitsfront,
weil du auch ein Arbeiter bist. 
История записи:  
Пластинка с этой записью, выпущенная в Барселоне в 1937-38 г. 
Lied der Einheitsfront 
(Hanns Eisler/Bert Brecht) 
(6903-1) Brigadas Internacionales 
С этих же барселонских матриц в 1940-ом году в США Полем Робсоном был издан альбом из 6-ти песен Эрнста Буша под названием "6 songs for democracy (Шесть песен для демократии)".   
Альбом сопровождается обращением Поля Робсона, датированным 4 июля 1940 года (сам Эрнст Буш уже 10 мая 1940 года был арестован и отправлен в концлагерь):    

> "Six songs for democracy" 
> Discos de las Brigadas Internacionales  
> Here are songs recorded during heavy bombardment, by men who were themselves fighting for the "Rights of Man".  
> Valiant and heroic was the part played by the International Brigade in the glorious struggle of the Spanish Republic.  
> I was there in the course of that struggle and my faith in man - in the eventual attaining of his freedom - was strengthened a thousand fold.  
> This album helps sustain that faith. It's a necessity.  
> July 4, 1940  
> Paul Robeson

  

> "Шесть песен для демократии"  
> Это песни, записанные во время сильной бомбардировки людьми, которые сами сражались за "Права человека".  
> Доблестной и героической была роль, которую сыграли интернациональные бригады в славной борьбе республиканской Испании.  
> Я был там в ходе этой борьбы, и моя вера в человека - в конечное достижение его свободы - укрепилась в тысячи раз.  
> Этот альбом помогает поддерживать эту веру. Это необходимо.  
> 4 июля 1940 г.  
> Поль Робсон

 
Пластинка с этой записью из "Six songs for democracy". 
Пластинка имеет наклейку, аналогичную барселонской:  
" 

> La impresión defectuosa de este disco es debida a las interrupcíones de energia eléctrica durante un bombardeo".  
> "Дефектная печать этого диска является следствием прерываний электроэнергии во время бомбардировки".

 Остальные записи (пять песен) из "Six songs for democracy" (Барселона 1937-3 :: :  
1) Die Thaelmann-Kolonne Spaniens Himmel Колонна Тельмана Небо Испании  http://www.sovmusic.ru/forum/c_read.php?fr...amp;fname=s9402  
2) Die Moorsoldaten Солдаты болот  http://www.sovmusic.ru/forum/c_read.php?fr...amp;fname=s9310  
3) Lied der Internationalen Brigaden Песня интернациональных бригад  http://www.sovmusic.ru/forum/c_read.php?fr...amp;fname=s9423  
4) Hans Beimler  
5) Los quatro generales  
Из книги "Эрнст Буш и его время", Г. Шнеерсон, М., 1971 (о деятельности Буша в Испании):    

> Буш не ограничился только выпуском пяти сборников песен. Он добился выпуска четырех граммофонных пластинок, на которых записал в своем исполнении при участии небольшого вокального ансамбля из бойцов интербригад восемь антифашистских песен, в том числе: "Песня интернациональных бригад", "Песня Одиннадцатой бригады", "Колонна Тельмана", "Песня Единого фронта", "Мамита-миа", "Болотные солдаты".  
> Поэт Эрих Вайнерт, принимавший участие в записи в качестве одного из "хористов", писал:  
> "Эрнст Буш собрал и в труднейших условиях записал на грампластинки лучшие песни Одиннадцатой интербригады. Каждый, кто их слушает, пусть помнит: они были сделаны не в обстановке мирного покоя. Как часто запись или изготовление пластинок должны были прерываться из-за грохота франкистских бомб над Барселоной или из-за перерыва в электроснабжении. Но именно это должно придать особую ценность записям, ибо они создавались буквально в огне сражений. Надо надеяться, песни эти, когда их услышит мир, донесут до слушателей хоть небольшую частицу боевого духа, того огня, в котором они зародились" (.  
> На одной из пластинок есть наклейка, извещающая о том, что дефекты записи - посторонние шумы и удары - объясняются тем, что работа велась во время очередной бомбардировки Барселоны.  
> *Пластинки, о которых идет здесь речь, были получены в Москве и многократно звучали по радио.

 Выпущенный в 1963 году альбом "Canciones de las Brigadas Internacionales" (Испания, 1936-39) с новыми и старыми записями испанских песен Эрнста Буша сопровождается словами:    

> "Этим выпуском старых и новых записей испанских песен я приветствую моих погибших друзей Марию Остен и Михаила Кольцова. Только с их помощью я смог тогда, в 1937-38 годах, осуществить в Барселоне выпуск грампластинок "Песни интернациональных бригад".  
> Эрнст Буш  
> Берлин, март 1963 года.

 *3. Запись 1946-53 гг. (Берлин).*
Название: Einheitsfrontlied Песня Единого фронта - немецкий
Описание: "Ты войдёшь в наш Единый рабочий фронт, потому что рабочий ты сам!.."
Классическая песня рабочего движения. Запись сделана в Берлине
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1934г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1946-53гг.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=einheits  
Фото пластинки выпуск 1946-53 гг.  *4. Запись 1960-е гг. (интернациональная версия).*
Название: Einheitsfrontlied Песня единого фронта
Описание: "Ты войдешь в наш Единый рабочий фронт, потому что рабочий ты сам..."
Эрнст Буш исполняет песню на четырех языках: немецком, английском, французском и русском.
Музыка: Г. Эйслер Слова: Б. Брехт Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9254 
Интернациональная версия - 2 
(по куплету и припеву: немецкий, английский, французский, русский): 
Einheitsfrontlied
(internationale Version) 
Und weil der Mensch ein Mensch ist
Drum will er was zu essen, bitte sehr!
Es macht ihn ein Geschwätz nicht satt
Das schafft kein Essen her. 
Drum links, zwei, drei!
Drum links, zwei, drei!
Wo dein Platz, Genosse, ist!
Reih dich ein in die Arbeitereinheitsfront
Weil du auch ein Arbeiter bist. 
And just because he's human
he doesn't like a pistol to his head,
he wants no servants under him
and no boss over his head.  
Then left, right, left!
Then left, right, left!
To the work, that we must do.
March with in the workers united front,
For you are a worker too. 
Tu es un ouvrier – oui!
viens avec nous, ami, n'ai pas peur!
Nous allons vers la grande union
de tous les vrais travailleurs! 
Marchons au pas,
Marchons au pas,
camarades, vers notre front!
Range toi dans le front de tous les ouvriers
avec tous tes frères étrangers.  
И так как ты – рабочий,
То не жди, что нам поможет другой!
Себе мы свободу добудем в бою
Своей рабочей рукой!  
Марш левой! Два, три!
Марш левой! Два, три!
Встань в ряды, товарищ, к нам!
Ты войдешь в наш Единый Рабочий фронт,
Потому что рабочий ты сам! 
Drum links, zwei, drei!
Drum links, zwei, drei!
Wo dein Platz, Genosse, ist!
Reih dich ein in die Arbeitereinheitsfront
Weil du auch ein Arbeiter bist.    *5. Запись 1960-е гг. (с хором и симфоническим оркестром).*
Название: Einheitsfrontlied Песня Единого фронта - немецкий
Описание: "Ты войдёшь в наш Единый рабочий фронт, потому что рабочий ты сам!.."
Песню Буш поет в сопровождении хора и симфонического оркестра в великолепной инструментовке самого Эйслера, придающей особый эмоциональный тонус и масштабность звучанию этого классического произведения революционного искусства. Запись 1960-х гг.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольд Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1934г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9603

----------


## FL

*К потомкам (1938-1944)* 
Название: An die Nachgeborenen К потомкам - немецкий
Описание: "О вы, которые выплывете из потока, поглотившего нас..."
"...Когда человек человеку станет помощником, подумайте о нас снисходительно". Обращение к потомкам классика революционного искусства Бертольта Брехта (написано в 1938-1944 гг.). Запись 1950-1960-е гг.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) Исполняет: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) и Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10542 
An die Nachgeborenen К потомкам - немецкий
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 
I 
Wirklich, ich lebe in finsteren Zeiten!
Das arglose Wort ist töricht. Eine glatte Stirn
Deutet auf Unempfindlichkeit hin. Der Lachende
Hat die furchtbare Nachricht
Nur noch nicht empfangen. 
Was sind das für Zeiten, wo
Ein Gespräch über Bäume fast ein Verbrechen ist
Weil es ein Schweigen über so viele Untaten einschließt!
Der dort ruhig über die Straße geht
Ist wohl nicht mehr erreichbar für seine Freunde
Die in Not sind? 
Es ist wahr: ich verdiene noch meinen Unterhalt
Aber glaubt mir: das ist nur ein Zufall. Nichts
Von dem, was ich tue, berechtigt mich dazu, mich sattzuessen.
Zufällig bin ich verschont. (Wenn mein Glück aussetzt, bin ich verloren.) 
Man sagt mir: Iß und trink du! Sei froh, daß du hast!
Aber wie kann ich essen und trinken, wenn
Ich dem Hungernden entreiße, was ich esse, und
Mein Glas Wasser einem Verdurstenden fehlt?
Und doch esse und trinke ich. 
Ich wäre gerne auch weise.
In den alten Büchern steht, was weise ist:
Sich aus dem Streit der Welt halten und die kurze Zeit
Ohne Furcht verbringen
Auch ohne Gewalt auskommen
Böses mit Gutem vergelten
Seine Wünsche nicht erfüllen, sondern vergessen
Gilt für weise.
Alles das kann ich nicht:
Wirklich, ich lebe in finsteren Zeiten! 
II 
In die Städte kam ich zur Zeit der Unordnung
Als da Hunger herrschte.
Unter die Menschen kam ich zu der Zeit des Aufruhrs
Und ich empörte mich mit ihnen.
So verging meine Zeit
Die auf Erden mir gegeben war. 
Mein Essen aß ich zwischen den Schlachten
Schlafen legte ich mich unter die Mörder
Der Liebe pflegte ich achtlos
Und die Natur sah ich ohne Geduld.
So verging meine Zeit
Die auf Erden mich gegeben war. 
Die Straßen führten in den Sumpf zu meiner Zeit.
Die Sprache verriet mich dem Schlächter.
Ich vermochte nur wenig. Aber die Herrschenden
Saßen ohne mich sicherer, das hoffte ich.
So verging meine Zeit
Die auf Erden mir gegeben war. 
Die Kräfte waren gering. Das Ziel
Lag in großer Ferne
Es war deutlich sichtbar, wenn auch für mich
Kaum zu erreichen.
So verging meine Zeit
Die auf Erden mir gegeben war. 
III 
Ihr, die ihr auftauchen werdet aus der Flut
In der wir untergegangen sind
Gedenkt
Wenn ihr von unseren Schwächen sprecht
Auch der finsteren Zeit
Der ihr entronnen seid. 
Gingen wir doch, öfter als die Schuhe die Länder wechselnd
Durch die Kriege der Klassen, verzweifelt
Wenn da nur Unrecht war und keine Empörung. 
Dabei wissen wir doch:
Auch der Haß gegen die Niedrigkeit
Verzerrt die Züge.
Auch der Zorn über das Unrecht
Macht die Stimme heiser. Ach, wir
Die wir den Boden bereiten wollten für Freundlichkeit
Konnten selber nicht freundlich sein. 
Ihr aber, wenn es so weit sein wird
Daß der Mensch dem Menschen ein Helfer ist
Gedenkt unsrer
Mit Nachsicht.  
Перевод: 
К ПОТОМКАМ  
1  
Право, я живу в мрачные времена. 
Беззлобное слово - это свидетельство глупости. 
Лоб без морщин 
Говорит о бесчувствии. 
Тот, кто смеется, 
Еще не настигнут 
Страшной вестью.  
Что же это за времена, когда 
Разговор о деревьях кажется преступленьем, 
Ибо в нем заключено молчанье о зверствах! 
Тот, кто шагает спокойно по улице, 
По-видимому, глух к страданьям и горю 
Друзей своих?  
Правда, я еще могу заработать себе на хлеб, 
Но верьте мне: это случайность. 
Ничто 
Из того, что я делаю, не дает мне права 
Есть досыта. 
Я уцелел случайно. 
(Если заметят мою удачу, я погиб.)  
Мне говорят: 
"Ешь и пей! Радуйся, что у тебя есть пища!" 
Но как я могу есть и пить, если 
Я отнимаю у голодающего то, что съедаю, если 
Стакан воды, выпитый мною, нужен жаждущему? 
И все же я ем и пью.  
Я хотел бы быть мудрецом. 
В древних книгах написано, что такое мудрость. 
Отстраняться от мирских битв и провести свой краткий век, 
Не зная страха. 
Обойтись без насилья. 
За зло платить добром. 
Не воплотить желанья свои, но о них позабыть. 
Вот что считается мудрым. 
На все это я неспособен.  
Право, я живу в мрачные времена.  
2  
В города приходил я в годину смуты, 
Когда там царил голод. 
К людям приходил я в годину возмущений. 
И я восставал вместе с ними. 
Так проходили мои годы, 
Данные мне на земле.  
Я ел в перерыве между боями. 
Я ложился спать среди убийц. 
Я не благоговел перед любовью 
И не созерцал терпеливо природу. 
Так проходили мои годы, 
Данные мне на земле.  
В мое время дороги вели в трясину. 
Моя речь выдавала меня палачу. 
Мне нужно было не так много. 
Но сильные мира сего 
Все же чувствовали бы себя увереннее без меня. 
Так проходили мои годы, 
Данные мне на земле.  
Силы были ограничены, 
А цель - столь отдаленной. 
Она была ясно различима, хотя и вряд ли 
Досягаема для меня. 
Так проходили мои годы, 
Данные мне на земле.  
3  
О вы, которые выплывете из потока, 
Поглотившего нас, 
Помните, 
Говоря про слабости наши 
И о тех мрачных временах, 
Которых вы избежали.  
Ведь мы шагали, меняя страны чаще, чем башмаки, 
Мы шли сквозь войну классов, и отчаянье нас душило, 
Когда мы видели только несправедливость 
И не видели возмущения.  
А ведь при этом мы знали: 
Ненависть к подлости 
Тоже искажает черты. 
Гнев против несправедливости 
Тоже вызывает хрипоту. Увы, 
Мы, готовившие почву для всеобщей приветливости, 
Сами не могли быть приветливы.  
Но вы, когда наступит такое время, 
Что человек станет человеку другом, 
Подумайте о нас 
Снисходительно.  
(Перевод Е. Эткинда) 
1938-1944 гг. Бертольт Брехт. Избранная лирика. Изд-во ЦК ВЛКСМ "Молодая Гвардия", 1971. 
=======================================
О переводе (два момента):  
1) Строка:  
"Ich vermochte nur wenig. Aber die Herrschenden 
Saßen ohne mich sicherer, das hoffte ich."  
"Мне нужно было не так много. 
Но сильные мира сего 
Все же чувствовали бы себя увереннее без меня."  
Скорее, ближе будет:  
"Мои возможности были невелики. Но господствующие 
сидели бы без меня надежнее, так я надеюсь."  
2) В конце буквально: не "друг", а "помощник": 
"Ihr aber, wenn es so weit sein wird 
Daß der Mensch dem Menschen ein *Helfer* ist 
Gedenkt unsrer 
Mit Nachsicht." 
"Но вы, когда наступит такое время, 
Что человек станет человеку *помощником*, 
Подумайте о нас 
Снисходительно."   

> Zitiert nach Ernst Busch: An die Nachgeborenen. (Ernst Buschs letzte Aufnahmen aus dem Jahr 1978 erschienen dann als Langspielplatte mit 33 Umdrehungen auf Aurora 8 15 100; hrsg. 197

----------


## FL

*Потому что вы глупы (1933)* 
Название: Denn ihr seid dumm Потому что вы глупы - немецкий
Описание: "Вы бросаете зверю в человеке пищу, чтобы он рос, зверь глубоко внутри вас! Зверь в человеке должен пожрать человека".
Публицистическое произведение Эриха Кестнера, обличающее гитлеровское варварство. Содержание записи: вступление, сцена сожжения книг 1933 год, речь Геббельса, далее декламация на фоне нацистской хроники.
Слова: Эрих Кестнер (Erich Kästner) Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1969г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10545 
Denn ihr seid dumm Потому что вы глупы - немецкий
Слова: Эрих Кестнер (Erich Kästner) 
Эрнст Буш читает текст: 
"В 1967 году известный писатель Эрих Кестнер, один из виднейших немецких мастеров политической сатиры, вспоминал: 
- В 1933 году в Берлине, на площади около Государственной оперы, в мрачно-помпезной обстановке, неким господином Геббельсом были сожжены мои книги. Он торжествующе зачитал имена двадцати четырех немецких писателей, которые символически навеки изгонялись из литературы. Я был единственным из двадцати четырех, который лично присутствовал при этом театрализованном свинстве. Я стоял перед зданием университета, стиснутый толпой студентов, одетых в форму штурмовиков, - "цвете нации". Я видел, как наши книги летели в пылающий костер, слышал нагло слащавые тирады отъявленного лжеца-коротышки..." 
[Нацистская хроника: сцена сожжения книг, речь Геббельса.] 
Далее декламация: 
Denn ihr seid dumm
Text: Erich Kästner 
Ihr und die Dummheit zieht in Viererreihen
in die Kasernen der Vergangenheit.
Glaubt nicht, daß wir uns wundern, wenn ihr schreit.
Denn was ihr denkt und tut, das ist zum Schreien. 
Ihr kommt daher und laßt die Seele kochen.
Die Seele kocht, und die Vernunft erfriert.
Ihr liebt das Leben erst, wenn ihr marschiert,
weil dann gesungen wird und nicht gesprochen. 
Ihr liebt die Leute, die beim Töten sterben.
Und Helden nennt ihr sie nach altem Brauch;
denn ihr seid dumm und böse seid ihr auch.
Wer dumm und böse ist, rennt ins Verderben. 
Ihr liebt den Haß und wollt die Welt dran messen.
Ihr werft dem Tier im Menschen Futter hin,
damit es wächst, das Tier tief in euch drin!
Das Tier im Menschen soll den Menschen fressen. 
Ihr möchtet auf den Trümmern Rüben bauen
Und Kirchen und Kasernen wie noch nie.
Ihr sehnt euch heim zur alten Dynastie
und möchtet Fideikommißbrot kauen. 
Ihr wollt die Uhrenzeiger rückwärtsdrehen
Und glaubt, das ändere der Zeiten Lauf.
Dreht an der Uhr! Die Zeit hält niemand auf!
Nur eure Uhr wird nicht mehr richtiggehen. 
Wie ihr’s euch träumt, wird Deutschland nicht erwachen.
Denn ihr seid dumm, und seid nicht auserwählt.
Die Zeit wird kommen, da man sich erzählt:
Mit diesen Leuten war kein Staat zu machen! 
Перевод: 
Потому что вы глупы
Текст: Эрих Кестнер 
Вы и глупость движетесь счетверенными рядами
в казармы прошлого.
Не думайте, что мы удивляемся, когда вы кричите.
Потому что, как вы мыслите и поступаете - так это криком. 
Вы приходите и начинаете кипятить душу.
Душа кипит, и разум отмораживается.
Вы любите жизнь, только когда вы маршируете,
когда вы поете, а не говорите. 
Вы любите людей, которые умирают, будучи убитыми,
И называете их героями по старому обычаю;
потому что вы глупы, а также вы злы.
Кто глуп и зол, бежит к гибели. 
Вы любите ненависть и хотите этим измерять мир.
Вы бросаете зверю в человеке пищу,
чтобы он рос, зверь глубоко внутри вас!
Зверь в человеке должен пожрать человека. 
Вы хотели бы на развалинах строить пустоголовых,
и церкви, и казармы, как никогда прежде.
Вы тоскуете по старой династии
и хотели бы жевать помещичий хлеб. 
Вы хотите повернуть часовые стрелки вспять
и думаете, что этим измените ход времени.
Крутите часы! Никто не остановит время!
Только ваши часы не будут больше правильно идти. 
Как вам мечтается, Германия не проснется ( :: . 
Потому что вы глупы и не избранны.
Придет время, когда люди скажут себе:
С этими людьми не нужно было строить никакого государства! 
*Имеется в виду нацистский лозунг: "Проснись, Германия!" 
=================================================  http://www.flibusta.net/b/8976/read 
СОЖЖЕНИЕ КНИГ*  
После приказа властей о публичном сожжении 
Книг вредного содержания, 
Когда повсеместно понукали волов, тащивших 
Телеги с книгами на костер, 
Один гонимый автор, один из самых лучших, 
Штудируя список сожженых, внезапно 
Ужаснулся, обнаружив, что его книги 
Забыты. 
Он поспешил к письменному столу, 
Окрыленный гневом, и написал письмо власть имущим. 
"Сожгите меня! - писало его крылатое перо.
Сожгите меня! 
Не пропускайте меня! 
Не делайте этого! 
Разве я 
Не писал в своих книгах только правду? 
А вы 
Обращаетесь со мной как со лжецом. 
Я приказываю вам: 
"Сожгите меня!"  
* Стихотворение написано под впечатлением открытого письма писателя Оскара Мария Графа в связи с публичным сожжением книг гитлеровцами 10 мая 1933 года.  
Перевод Б. Слуцкого Бертольт Брехт. Избранная лирика. Изд-во ЦК ВЛКСМ "Молодая Гвардия", 1971.  
=================================================  www.inolit.ru/17-150-00.html 
"
В гитлеровском рейхе торжествует власть, вознесшая себя на культе силы. Литература стала объектом преследования. 10 мая 1933 года на площади Оперы в Берлине победа фашистов была ознаменована сожжением книг. Число неугодных писателей со временем достигнет почти шести тысяч. 
Страну стали покидать известные всему миру писатели и художники. Центры немецкой эмиграции складываются в Праге, Париже, Лондоне, Палестине, Бразилии; активно работают объединения немецких писателей в США, Мексике, Советском Союзе. Для многих немецких писателей эмиграция затянется до конца жизни, они предпочтут после разгрома фашизма не возвращаться ни в одну, ни в другую Германию: Томас Манн похоронен в Цюрихе, покончил с собою во Франции его сын Клаус Манн, автор романа "Мефисто", в Швейцарии могила Э. М. Ремарка, в США - Фейхтвангера, швейцарское подданство принял Герман Гессе. 
...Поэзию Бехера периода изгнания пронизывают темы поиска Германии, ответственности перед отечеством, готовности сражаться против фашизма. На четвертый год после фашистского переворота он спрашивает в стихотворении "Слезы отечества anno 1937", которое перекликается со знаменитым сонетом Андреаса Грифиуса: 
Скажи, Германия, что сделали с тобой? 
Германия вольна? Германия - в почете? 
Ты обрела себя в довольстве и в работе? 
И каждый для других здесь жертвует собой? 
"Проснись, Германия!" - таков был клич лихой. 
Сулили всем дары, каких вы не найдете. 
И обольщенная, ты по своей охоте 
Сдалась мучителям. 
Они творят разбой. 
(Пер. Г. Ратгауза)
" 
================================================= 
К вопросу: *Крутите часы! Никто не остановит время!* 
"История - стрела Времени, направленная в Будущее, пусть нелинейное, но обязательно восходящее движение":  http://www.kurginyan.ru/publ.shtml?cmd=add...cat=2&id=33
"
Для фашизма идеология - это осуществление заповедей Природы. А для коммунизма - это реализация воли Истории. ...люди мы постольку, поскольку восстаем против природы. 
...главный вопрос об истории. И по этому вопросу компромисса быть не может. История есть величайшая ценность. Это лестница восхождения человечества. Понятие "исторического духа" объединяет нас здесь с религиозными людьми, которые существуют в формуле модерна. Если для религиозного человека есть история – то этот человек наш союзник. Если для него история – это пакость, то это нечто совсем другое. Одно дело, когда говорится, что нынешняя вселенная, "Большой взрыв", – это сотворение богом мира и человечества. А другое дело, когда говорится, что это момент изгнания Адама из рая. 
Если вся вселенная – это момент изгнания Адама из рая, то она вся повреждена, она вся в грехе и ее можно только ликвидировать. О чем и говорят гностики. Если же мы верим в то, что нечто, которое нам дано, содержит в себе правду и красоту ("Сотри случайные черты и ты увидишь – мир прекрасен"), если мы верим, что мы предназначены для боя ("И вечный бой – покой нам только снится"), то мы движемся путем модерна. И история будет продолжена, она приобретет новые качества, она будет опираться на новый гуманизм, на нового человека. Но это будет Человек, и это будет Гуманизм. 
Тут и есть главная развилка. И в этом огне брода нет. Первым испытанием этого огня была Великая Отечественная война, в которой мы сражались с фашистами. Фашисты стояли под гностическим знаменем – но тогда мы победили...
"
=================================================  

> То, что в современности от этой философии видно на поверхности: 
> Советские фильмы (и шире, советское искусство) учили любить людей и уважать права человека, потому что люди от природы не плохи.  
> ***** фильмы учат людей ненавидеть, потому что от природы "все г**но, и, значит, всё дозволено". 
> "ВСЁ ОСТАЕТСЯ ЛЮДЯМ" - это концепт советского человека и советского искусства.
> "УМРИ ТЫ СЕГОДНЯ - Я ЗАВТРА" - концепт ***** человека и ***** искусства.

 =================================================  http://kurg.rtcomm.ru/publ.shtml?cmd=sch&vip=34 
"
...никакого понимания происходящего не может быть вне анализа ценностных мегатрендов, смысловых мегасистем... 
Главный вывод состоит в том, что есть мегасистема и мегатренд, в центре которых лежит страсть по Истории. Здесь История является не просто ценностью, а сверхценностью. История как борьба. И одновременно История как клокочущий креатив, как возможность Большой новизны, как инновационный потенциал человечества. ... 
Сказать, что основой является вера в человека - значит, ничего не сказать. В очень грубом приближении эта нитка тянется от Французской революции к русской революции 1917 года. ... на общепринятом языке эта линия называется линией проекта "Модерн". Дух свободы и гуманизма, дух прогресса (пусть нелинейного, но обязательно восходящего инновационного движения в Истории), культ человека и его космическое предназначение - вот что входит в эту линию и это понятие.  
Но реальное восхождение человека по этой лестнице шло так, как оно шло. На какой-то фазе проект "Модерн" стал секулярным, но не потерял ценностей. Возникла светская культура, давшая невероятный урожай. Возникло светское общество с новым потенциалом свободы.  
Затем все это стало пробуксовывать. Эта пробуксовка стала абсолютно очевидной к концу XIХ века. "Закат Европы" Шпенглера, пессимизм Шопенгауэра и "смерть бога" у Ницше - лишь внешние симптомы этой пробуксовки. Страшной пробуксовки, гной которой выплеснулся кровью Первой мировой войны.  
В какой-то момент казалось, что Древо - мертво. И что извечный враг Модерна (назовем этого врага "Контрмодерном") вот-вот победит, и не где-нибудь, а в Европе, на Западе. Страшным приговором здесь было исчерпание смыслов, способных включать общественную энергию. Пробусовка - лишь одна из возможных метафор. И, возможно, точнее будет сказать, что в двигателях не оказалось бензина. А может быть... Может быть, и сама конструкция исчерпала себя. Секулярная культура Модерна могла жить только съедая собственное сакральное ядро. Съев его, она остановилась, и вослед за нею остановилось всё.  
Человечество оказалось в страшном тупике. Капитуляция перед Бездной могла стать всеобщей. И стала бы всеобщей, если бы не коммунизм и Россия.  
Россия всегда была Западом, но альтернативным Западом. В простейшем смысле это совсем очевидно. Запад - это христианство. Россия - христианская, но альтернативно-христианская страна. ... 
В момент, когда История оказалась под угрозой Антагониста, Россия могла либо зажечь свой собственный (а одновременно и мировой) инновационный Огонь, либо капитулировать и исчезнуть. И она была близка к тому, чтобы капитулировать и исчезнуть. Но воля к жизни возобладала. И имела (это все понимали!) не локальный, а глобальный, более того, глобально-инновационный характер.  
Коммунизм - западная альтернативная идея. Это вдруг возникшая свежая ветвь на иссохшем Древе Модерна. Россия - западная альтернативная страна. Это часть Запада, но одновременно его Иное. Его, Запада, "бронепоезд на запасном пути", им же, Западом, ненавидимый, истребляемый. Тут не "или - или", тут "и - и". Тут самоубийственная любовь и самоубийственная же ненависть.  
Альтернативность России (в рамках Запада и Модерна) и альтернативность коммунизма (опять же - в рамках Запада и Модерна) соединились. Западный мир пришел в движение. Это понимали очень многие, и в этом был смысл массового паломничества интеллектуалов Запада в голодную ленинскую Россию.  
К тому моменту, когда этот локомотив Истории заработал, уже включился и начал раскручиваться Антимеханизм, рожденный исчерпанием Модерна, отчаянием и безысходностью Запада. Зверь ждал часа и сорвался с цепи. И имя зверю - фашизм. Фашизм - не просто Контрмодерн. Это фундаментальная альтернатива всему, что несут с собой наш мегатренд Модерна и наша мегасмысловая система. Уравнивание фашизма и коммунизма бредово. Это антиподы, фокусы двух антагонистических мегасистем.  
Вторая мировая война - это битва между Модерном и Контрмодерном, в которой коммунизм спас мир от фашизма. И это было исторически безальтернативно. В той мере, в какой западный Модерн еще существовал, он понял историческую суть случившегося. Эта суть была открыта тем, кто понимал фундаментальное значение этих ценностей.  
...Смерть Рузвельта стала стратегическим рубежом. За этим рубежом Запад вновь стал капитулировать перед фашизмом. Дело не в том, в какой степени он использовал фашистов в "холодной войне". Дело в том, что он их не просто использовал, а интегрировал в свою элиту.  
А их интегрировав, Запад стал другим. Ибо никаких собственных инновационных оснований для борьбы с коммунизмом у него не было. Старые же основания как-то подогревали жизнь, пока шла война Запада с коммунизмом, но почти мгновенно остыли сразу же по окончании этой самоубийственной войны.  
Враги Модерна были в самом Западе. А добавление к ним фашистов оказалось решающим. Запад сам стал убийцей своего Модерна, то есть себя. Фашисты же, героически перегруппировав силы (это приходится признать, особенно на фоне позорной, жалкой трусости и бесплодия коммунистической элиты), выдвинули новую доктрину. В этой доктрине уже нет места германскому нацизму. Фашизм глобализируется, европеизируется, в первую очередь. Он играет со всеми силами Контрмодерна. ... 
Важнейшим орудием в этом деле стал Постмодерн. Отсутствие инновационного потенциала Модерна привело к тому, что Модерн стал отрекаться от самого себя. Не надо иллюзий! Постмодерн - это не следующая фаза Модерна. Это невиданное предательство и подрыв во всем, что касается мегасмыслов и мегатрендов.  
Обретя Постмодерн, либерализм потерял себя. И нашел своего убийцу. К этому подводила концепция тоталитаризма, уравнявшая фашизм и коммунизм и сломавшая всю матрицу, необходимую для понимания, а значит и борьбы на новых исторических рубежах. Уравнители, создавшие модель тоталитаризма, - это предтечи Постмодерна, его интеллектуальная прислуга.  
Потом пришел он сам, заявив о смерти всего - смыслов, идеологий, ценностей, проектов, гуманизма, человека, Логоса, Истории, - что больше, куда далее? А к этому моменту человечество оказалось перед новыми эволюционными вызовами. Инновационный потенциал в этой ситуации имеет решающее значение. Постмодерн блокировал инновационный потенциал либерализма, всей западной демократии. В этих условиях защитниками Модерна оказались консерваторы. Но, как говорил герой О`Генри, "песок плохая замена овсу".  
...Что теперь может вырасти на этом иссохшем Дереве? Если не вырастет ничего - можно говорить, что мир входит в этап глобального "распечатывания" всего, что онтологически, метафизически и политически эквивалентно Бездне. ... 
Но речь идет не об обсуждении логики развертывания конца. Речь идет о том, как его не допустить.  
Осмысление сути Второй мировой войны, беспрецедентной войны в Истории, - это не дань памяти, что тоже немаловажно. Это адресация к точке сборки. ... 
Более глубокое осмысление коммунизма невозможно вне осмысления его фашистского антагониста. А этот антагонист по-настоящему проявил себя на полях сражений Второй мировой войны. Вопрос не в том, чтобы придавать второе дыхание любому нафталину, красному в том числе. Вопрос в том, каким будет альтернативный инновационный Модерн и чем он ответит своим врагам - Контрмодерну, архаизации, Постмодерну. Вопрос в том, как в очередной раз соединится альтернативная западность России с инновационными альтернативами Модерна (то есть того же Запада).  
Любая подражательность со стороны России так же глупа и бесплодна, как и отказ от самой себя и своего мегатренда. Отказ станет концом. А подражательность... Помимо того, что она ничего не дает, она еще и просто технологически невозможна, ибо подражать уже нечему.  
Вот что такое для нас сегодня осмысление Победы. Вот какова цена этого вопроса для нашего будущего. В мире есть силы - и это огромные силы, - стремящиеся "подвести черту", спрятав свое предательство Победы под маской величайшего почтения.  
Нам же не нужны пышные похороны. Пусть смысл живет хотя бы в катакомбах, но пусть живет. Ибо этому живому смыслу еще предстоит спасти планету и человечество. 
"

----------


## FL

*Песня о субботнике (1927)* 
Название: Subbotnik Песня о субботнике - немецкий
Описание: "Мы будем работать, всё стерпя, чтоб жизнь, колёса дней торопя, бежала в железном марше..."  
"...в наших вагонах, по нашим степям, в города промерзшие наши". Из поэмы В. Маяковского "Хорошо" (1927). Музыка: Г. Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: В. Маяковский (немецкий текст Hugo Huppert) 1957г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1963г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10558 
Subbotnik Песня о субботнике - немецкий
Музыка: Г. Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: В. Маяковский (немецкий текст Hugo Huppert) 
Hart ist der Winter.
Die Kälte ist groß.
Am Leib unsre Blusen,
die schweißigen.
Wir Kommunisten
Stapeln den Stoß
Holz
am Subbotnik,
am fleißigen. 
Und diesen Schweiß,
ihn heischt kein Geheiß;
wir spenden ihn gerne
und stolz:
in u n s r e Waggons,
auf u n s e r m Geleis
verladen wir
u n s e r
Holz. 
Die Arbeit ist schwer,
die Arbeit ist schier
zermürbend –
und ganz unentgeltlich.
Doch arbeiten w i r
Und schaffen hier
ein Werk
human
und ganz weltlich. 
Das Holz zu verladen
das Räderwerk jagen,
damit es noch heut
den Transport schafft:
durch u n s e r e Steppen
das U n s e r e tragen
in jede
frierende
Ortschaft. 
Перевод подстрочник: 
Зима сурова.
Мороз силен.
На теле у нас рубашки,
потные.
Мы, коммунисты,
укладываем штабеля
заготовленных дров,
на субботнике,
усердно. 
И этот пот,
его никакое приказание не требует;
мы охотно жертвуем его
и гордо:
в наши вагоны,
на наших железнодорожных путях
мы грузим
наш
лес. 
Работа тяжела,
работа быстро
изматывающая –
и полностью безвозмездная.
Но мы работаем
и выполняем здесь
дело
гуманное
и очень земное. 
Грузить дрова
в составы торопимся,
чтобы еще сегодня
транспортом пошло:
через наши степи
они понесут наши (дрова)
в каждую
замерзающую
местность. 
Оригинал текста - отрывок поэмы В. Маяковского "Хорошо" (1927): 
Холод большой.
Зима здоров_а_.
Но блузы
прилипли к потненьким.
Под блузой коммунисты.
Грузят дрова.
На трудовом субботнике.
Мы не уйдем,
хотя
уйти
имеем
все права.
В н_а_ш_и вагоны,
на н_а_ш_е_м пути,
н_а_ш_и
грузим
дрова.
Можно
уйти
часа в два, -
но м_ы -
уйдем поздно.
Н_а_ш_и_м товарищам
н_а_ш_и дрова
нужны:
товарищи мерзнут.
Работа трудна,
работа
томит.
За нее
никаких копеек.
Но м_ы
работаем,
будто м_ы
делаем
величайшую эпопею.
Мы будем работать,
всё стерпя,
чтоб жизнь,
колёса дней торопя,
бежала
в железном марше
в н_а_ш_и_х вагонах,
по н_а_ш_и_м степям,
в города
промерзшие
н_а_ш_и. 
"Дяденька,
что вы делаете тут,
столько
больших дядей?"
- Что?
Социализм:
свободный труд
свободно
собравшихся людей. 
1927

----------


## FL

*Песня о вшах (1957)* 
Название: Vorwärts, Bolschevik! Lied von den Läusen Вперед, большевик! Песня о вшах - немецкий
Описание: Песня на тему: "Или революция победит вошь, или вошь победит революцию..."
Песня написана для немецкой постановки советской пьесы 1920-х годов "Шторм" В. Билль-Белоцерковского о событиях 1919 года.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Владимир Маяковский (немецкий текст Peter Hacks / Ernst Busch) 1957г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1963г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10570 
Vorwärts, Bolschevik! Lied von den Läusen Вперед, большевик! Песня о вшах - немецкий
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Владимир Маяковский (немецкий текст Peter Hacks / Ernst Busch) 
Jetzt hast du die Macht, Prolet,
Deine Faust schreibt das Gesetz.
Und die rote Fahne wehet
Auf dem Haus des Stadt-Sowjets. 
Darum vorwärts, vorwärts Bolschewik!
Gegen Hunger, Dreck und Blut!
Für Sowjet und Republik!
Tod den Weißen und der Läusebrut! 
Doch du bist erst Herr im Haus
Kämpfer mit dem roten Stern,
Wenn zerquetscht ist jede Laus,
Die da dient den alten Herrn. 
Darum vorwärts, vorwärts Bolschewik! ... 
Kämpfen, siegen, alles wagen
Muß die Revolution!
Muß die Reaktion zerschlagen
Und die Intervention. 
Darum vorwärts, vorwärts Bolschewik! ... 
Перевод: 
Теперь у тебя власть, пролетарий,
Твой кулак пишет закон.
И красное знамя развевается
На доме городского совета. 
Припев: 
Поэтому вперед, вперед большевик!
Против голода, грязи и крови!
За Советы и республику!
Смерть белых и выводка вшей! 
Однако, ты лишь тогда хозяин в доме,
Боец с красной звездой,
Когда раздавлена каждая вошь,
Которая служит старым господам. 
Припев. 
Бороться, побеждать, на всё отваживаться
Должна революция!
Должна реакцию разбить
И интервенцию. 
Припев. 
1957  
Фото. Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) в роли Председателя укома в спектакле "Шторм" (1957-1962). 
"Песня о субботнике", "Песня о вшах" и "Левый марш" написаны для немецкой постановки советской пьесы 1920-х годов "Шторм" В. Билль-Белоцерковского. Из книги Г. Шнеерсон, "Эрнст Буш и его время", М., 1971: 
"
Давно уже мне хотелось побывать в Берлине. Наконец во второй половине декабря 1957 года это желание осуществилось. Вместе с композиторами В. А. Власовым и Г. Е. Егиазаровым я приехал в Берлин в качестве гостя Союза композиторов и музыковедов ГДР. 
… 
Смотрели мы спектакли и в драматических театрах Берлина. Еще и еще раз я радовался искусству Елены Вайгель, Анжелики Хурвиц, Вирджинии Люц, Эрнста Буша в пьесах Брехта, виденных мною еще во время московских гастролей "Берлинер ансамбля". Но об одном спектакле, не известном советскому зрителю, я хочу рассказать особо. Это "Шторм" В. Билль-Белоцерковского - одна из пьес советской драматургии 1920-х годов. Проникнутая революционным пафосом, пьеса сочетает героику и романтику борьбы за построение нового общества с сочно выписанными бытовыми эпизодами, отмеченными тонкой иронией и жизненной достоверностью. "Шторм" раскрывает неимоверные трудности и острые противоречия эпохи военного коммунизма, показывает подлинный героизм советских людей, преодолевающих в жестокой борьбе суровые испытания. Несмотря на окружающий их хаос разрухи, герои "Шторма" непоколебимо верят в победу разума и справедливости, в торжество ленинских идей. В пьесе правдиво показана организующая и вдохновляющая роль коммунистической партии в больших и малых делах строительства социализма. 
"Шторм" В. Билль-Белоцерковского поставлен Вольфгангом Лангхофом на сцене Немецкого театра. Мое место в партере оказалось рядом я известным писателем, другом Буша, Арнольдом Цвейгом. В зрительном зале много иностранцев, много западных немцев, которых обычно нетрудно отличить по более строгим вечерним туалетам и несколько настороженной манере держаться. Несмотря на неослабевающий интерес, который вызывала у меня сцена, я время от времени посматривал на публику. Казалось бы, что за дело сегодняшним берлинским зрителям до такой далекой и такой прозаической темы, как трудная жизнь городка Батырска в 1919 году, до жестокой борьбы, которую вели коммунисты против голода, разрухи, сыпного тифа, белогвардейских заговоров. 
Но велика сила большого искусства: с затаенным дыханием зал следит за развертывающимися событиями. С волнением и сочувствием слушает эта аудитория речь Председателя укома (Эрнст Буш) на заседании городского совета, посвященном борьбе против эпидемии тифа. Взрывами смеха встречают зрители его едкие реплики, разоблачающие карьеристов и шкурников. 
Образ большевистского руководителя, созданный Бушем, дышит такой жизненной правдой, во всех его речах и поступках живет такая страстная вера в правоту дела революции, что зритель невольно забывает условность спектакля. Вот, например, что пишет режиссеру спектакля В. Лангхофу жительница Западного Берлина Грета Грюмер: 
"...Я не собиралась смотреть спектакль "Шторм", но когда узнала, что в нем играет Эрнст Буш (а я большая почитательница его таланта - я видела его в "Отелло" и "Фаусте"), то все же решила пойти. Я не люблю политики и не особенно люблю коммунистов. Но испытанное мною переживание полностью захватило меня! Неожиданно для себя я оказалась не в театре: меня окружала живая жизнь. Не собираюсь доискиваться, действительно ли в России есть много таких людей, как Председатель укома. Но если их и немного, все равно нельзя уже жить с предубеждением против того, за что они борются. Мое преклонение перед талантом Буша теперь стало еще больше. Актер, который умеет так захватить зрителя, что даже человек, и не разделяющий его мировоззрения, подвергается столь сильному воздействию, - такой актер должен быть сам убежденным революционером. Меня потрясла его речь во время заседания. Его обращение к молодежи на субботнике, его разговор с мещанкой - все это замечательно! Когда слушаешь Буша, забываешь, что перед тобой актер. Для меня он человек, который показывает всем нам, как надо жить и бороться за жизнь..." 
По ходу действия "Шторма" Буш поет несколько превосходных песен Эйслера на стихи Маяковского. Эти песни звучат в записи с хором в сопровождении симфонического оркестра через мощные репродукторы на сцене и в зрительном зале. Музыка вносит в спектакль романтическую взволнованность, обобщая идейное содержание пьесы, придавая, казалось бы, "местным" событиям масштабность и историческую перспективу. Спектакль завершает призывная "Песня о Ленине" на слова Иоганнеса Бехера. Она звучит над телом убитого врагами революции Председателя укома. Песню поет Буш. Его голос славит борьбу во имя осуществления великих заветов Ленина, во имя революции, за которую отдал жизнь руководитель организации большевиков маленького, но героического Батырска... 
Опустился занавес. Бесконечные овации в честь любимого актера. Я украдкой смотрю на моего соседа: Арнольд Цвейг не скрывает слез. Впрочем, не он один. Кругом взволнованные лица, заплаканные глаза, мелькают носовые платки...
"
Стр. 199-200. 
"
… [в 1963 году] появился еще один выпуск «Авроры» - «Песни Эйслера на стихи Маяковского». Сюда вошли три песни, написанные Эйслером для спектакля «Шторм» в Немецком театре, и «Марш времени» из спектакля «Баня», поставленного в 1958 году на сцене «Фольксбюне» советским режиссером Н. Петровым. 
"Левый марш" и "Песню о субботнике" (из поэмы "Хорошо") Эйслер написал на инициативе Буша, игравшего роль Председателя укома в пьесе В. Билль-Белоцерковского "Шторм". Тогда же, в 1957 году обе песни были записаны Бушем в сопровождении симфонического оркестра и хора под управлением Вальтера Гера.  
Исполняя эти песни по-немецки в хорошем переводе Гуго Гупперта, сохраняющем ритмику оригинала, Буш великолепно передает ораторскую интонацию Маяковского: "Кто там шагает правой? Левой! Левой! Левой!"  
Маяковский - Эйслер - Буш шагают в едином строю сквозь бурю гражданской войны в России, сквозь кольцо блокады Антанты, воспевая героику свободного труда, великий почин субботников, победоносный «марш времени».
"
Стр. 231. 
"Сюда вошли три песни" - это "Левый марш", "Песня о субботнике", "Песня о вшах" ("Вперед, большевик!").

----------


## FL

*Песня Дахау (193* 
Название: Dachau-Lied Песня Дахау - немецкий
Описание: "Sei ein Mann, Kamerad, bleib ein Mensch, Kamerad... Будь мужчиной, товарищ, оставайся человеком, товарищ..."
Одна из самых известных песен, написанных в фашистских концлагерях. Песня написана в концлагере Дахау в 1938 году.
Музыка: Herbert Zipper (обработка Kurt Greiner-Pol) Слова: Jura Soyfer 1938г. Исполняет: Mitglieder des Erich-Weinert-Ensembles Chor und Orchester Leitung: Helmut Kammel Исполнение 1967г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10573 
*Erich-Weinert-ансамбль - это ансамбль Национальной Народной Армии ГДР (т. е. аналог ансамбля Советской Армии имени Александрова в масштабе ГДР). 
Dachau-Lied Песня Дахау - немецкий
Музыка: Herbert Zipper (обработка Kurt Greiner-Pol) Слова: Jura Soyfer 
1. Stacheldraht, mit Tod geladen,
ist um unsre Welt gespannt.
Drauf ein Himmel ohne Gnaden
sendet Frost und Sonnenbrand.
Fern von uns sind alle Freuden,
fern die Heimat, fern die Fraun,
wenn wir stumm zur Arbeit schreiten,
Tausende im Morgengraun. 
Doch wir haben die Losung von Dachau gelernt
und wurden stahlhart dabei:
Sei ein Mann, Kamerad,
bleib ein Mensch, Kamerad,
mach ganze Arbeit, pack an, Kamerad,
denn Arbeit, Arbeit macht frei! 
2. Vor der Mündung der Gewehre
leben wir bei Tag und Nacht.
Leben wird uns hier zur Lehre,
schwerer, als wir's je gedacht.
Keiner mehr zählt Tag' und Wochen,
mancher schon die Jahre nicht,
und gar viele sind zerbrochen
und verloren ihr Gesicht. 
Und wir haben die Losung ... 
3. Schlepp den Stein und zieh den Wagen,
keine Last sei dir zu schwer.
Der du warst in fernen Tagen,
bist du heut schon längst nicht mehr.
Stich den Spaten in die Erde,
grab dein Mitleid tief hinein,
und im eignen Schweiße werde
selber du zu Stahl und Stein. 
Und wir haben die Losung ... 
4. Einst wird die Sirene künden:
Auf, zum letzten Zählappell!
Draußen dann, wo wir uns finden,
bist du, Kamerad, zur Stell'.
Hell wird uns die Freiheit lachen,
vorwärts geht's mit frischem Mut,
und die Arbeit, die wir machen,
diese Arbeit, die wird gut! 
Denn wir haben die Losung ... 
Перевод: 
1. Колючая проволока, смертью заряженная,
натянута вокруг нашего мира.
На него небо без пощады
посылает мороз и зной.
Далеко от нас все радости,
далеко родина, далеко жены,
когда мы шагаем безмолвно на работу,
тысячи в сумерках утра. 
Однако мы выучили лозунг Дахау
и стали при этом твердыми, как сталь:
Будь мужчиной, товарищ,
оставайся человеком, товарищ,
делай всю работу, берись, товарищ,
так как работа, работа делает свободными! 
2. Перед дулами винтовок
мы живем днем и ночью.
Жизнь здесь будет нам учебой,
более тяжелой, чем мы когда-либо думали.
Никто больше не считает дни и недели,
некоторые уже (не считают) годы,
и совершенно сломлены,
и потеряли лицо. 
И мы выучили лозунг Дахау... 
3. Таскай камень и тяни телегу,
никакой груз не слишком тяжел тебе.
Каким ты был в далекие дни,
сегодня ты уже давно не являешься.
Втыкай лопату в землю,
закопай свою жалость глубоко внутрь,
и в собственном поту станешь
ты сталью и кремнем. 
И мы выучили лозунг Дахау... 
4. Однажды сирена объявит:
На последнюю поверку!
Тогда снаружи, где мы себя найдем,
будешь ты, товарищ, к месту.
Светло свобода будет улыбаться нам,
вперед дела пойдут с новой смелостью (букв. со свежим мужеством),
и работа, которую мы делаем,
эта работа, она станет хорошей! 
Потому что мы выучили лозунг Дахау... 
1938  
Фото. Юрий Зойфер (Jura Soyfer), автор слов песни, 1930-е гг. 
Фото с сайта http://www.literaturepochen.at/exil/a5640.html  *Об авторах.*
Об авторе слов этой песни: 
Jura Soyfer (* 8. Dezember 1912 in Charkow /Ukraine; † 16. Februar 1939 im KZ Buchenwald)  
Родился в Харькове в семье фабриканта. В 1920 году семья уехала из России, и в 1921 году осела в Вене.  
С 1931 года сотрудничество в социал-демократических журналах. Автор текстов для "Политического кабаре".  
После февраля 1934 года - член Коммунистической партии Австрии; активист "Красной помощи" ("Rote Hilfe"). Автор для театров малых форм. Работа над романом об упадке Социал-демократической рабочей партии "Так умирала партия". Сотрудничество с журналом "Венский день" (репортаж, театральная критика, проза). 
13 марта 1938 года Зойфер был арестован на швейцарской границе австрийскими служащими, демонстрировавшими опережающее усердие, хотя их "присяга фюреру" состоялась только 18 или 19 марта 1939 г. Через тюрьмы Bludenz, Feldkirch и Innsbruck доставлен в концлагерь Дахау. Там была создана знаменитая "Песня Дахау", мелодию к которой написал Herbert Zipper. 23 сентября 1938 года Зойфер был переведен в концлагерь Бухенвальд. Когда в Бухенвальде вспыхнула эпидемия тифа, он был назначен в команду переносчиков трупов, заразился и умер от тифа 16 февраля 1939 года.  
Об авторе музыки: 
Herbert Zipper (geb. 1904 in Wien, gest. 1997 in Santa Monica/California/ USA) 
В 1939 году он был выкуплен из концлагеря и остался жив, умер в 1997 году.  
Песня написана в августе 1938 года, когда они оба были в концлагере Дахау.   *Об истории написания.*
Цитата в переводе с сайта: http://freiklick.at/index.php?option=com_c...9&Itemid=83
"
Герберт Циппер (автор музыки) рассказал в 1988 году “Австрийскому музыкальному журналу”, как возникла эта песня: 
"В августе 1938 года в концентрационном лагере Дахау: Юра Зойфер и я должны были в течение целой недели нагружать телегу мешками с цементом, которые были сложены вне лагеря. Затем мы должны были тянуть эту телегу в лагерь и там разгружать. Поэтому мы ежедневно по 30 раз проходили через входные ворота лагеря. Однажды - это было, я полагаю, на третий или четвертый день - я сказал Юре, который двигался у той же жерди, что и я: "Ты знаешь, эта надпись на воротах "Arbeit macht frei" ("работа делает свободными")  - действительно издевка. Мы обязательно должны написать песню сопротивления, которая бы придавала некоторое мужество нашим товарищам. Юра ответил: "Да, я думаю, я работал даже уже над этим". 
Примерно через 3 дня - мы должны были работать тогда в гравийном карьере, где мы были по пояс в воде - там Юра подошел ко мне и сказал, что он уже готов и продиктовал мне текст, так как, естественно, его нельзя было записывать. Если бы нашли такой текст, то за это убили бы или очень, очень сильно обработали бы. Таким образом, я выучил текст наизусть." 
Юра Зойфер продиктовывал текст своему товарищу два или три раза. Тогда он мог начать работать над мелодией. Циппер был привычен сочинять в голове. Это было выгодно в концлагере, так как он ничего не должен был записывать - на что он даже не осмелился бы. 
Песня Дахау - это маршевая песня, в которой сами арестанты придают себе мужество.  
"Она должна быть такой, чтобы в первых трех строфах только окружающая обстановка, факты, которые описывают чувства без того, чтобы перечислять действительно пытки - избиения или повешения. Мы оба не хотели этого.  
Нет, гораздо сильнее в художественных произведениях, если речь идет о человеческом зверстве, показывать не собственно насилие, а создавать их в представлении слушателя, так как представление сильнее, чем действительность. Мы обсудили это, хотя это должно было быть боевой песней. Уже в первой строке, - "Колючая проволока, смертью заряженная", - там чувствуется уже ситуация. Или, - "Под дулами винтовок мы живем днем и ночью". Это намеки, которые описывают реальную атмосферу, но не насилие само. Мы только стремились показать, - "Таскай камень и тяни телегу", - что мы действительно имели, но не упоминать зверства." 
Герберт Циппер также вспоминает, как два гитариста и скрипач разучивали песню в концлагере, и как она распространялась.
"   

> Оригинал текста: http://freiklick.at/index.php?option=com_c...9&Itemid=83
> Herbert Zipper berichtete im Jahre 1988 der “Österreichischen Musikzeitschrift”, wie das Lied tatsächlich entstand: 
> „Im August 1938 im Konzentrationslager Dachau: Jura Soyfer und ich mußten eine ganze Woche lang einen Lastwagen mit Zementsäcken beladen, die außerhalb des Lagers gestapelt waren. Anschließend mußten wir diesen Wagen ins Lager ziehen und wieder entladen. Deshalb sind wir täglich bis zu dreißigmal durch das Eingangstor des Lagers durchgegangen. Eines Tages - es war, glaube ich, der dritte oder vierte Tag - sagte ich zu Jura, der an derselben Stange wie ich gezogen hat: 'Weißt Du, diese Aufschrift über dem Tor -Arbeit macht frei - ist wirklich ein Hohn. Wir müssen unbedingt ein Widerstandslied machen, unseren Mitgefangenen ein bißchen Mut geben.' Und Jura antwortete: ,Ja, ich glaube, ich habe sogar schon daran gearbeitet.'"
> „Es war etwa drei Tage später - wir mußten dann in einer Kiesgrube arbeiten, wo wir bis zum Bauch im Wasser gestanden sind -, als Jura zu mir kam und sagte, daß er schon fertig sei und mir den Text vortrug, denn aufschreiben konnte man ihn natürlich nicht. Wenn man einen solchen Text gefunden hätte, dann wäre das eine Todesursache gewesen oder man wäre wirklich sehr, sehr unangenehm behandelt worden. Und so habe ich den Text eben auswendig gelernt."
> Jura Soyfer sagte dem Mitgefangenen den Text zwei- oder dreimal vor. dann konnte dieser beginnen, den Text zu vertonen. Zipper war es gewohnt, im Kopf zu komponieren. Das war im KZ von Vorteil, denn er mußte nichts aufschreiben - was er sich auch nicht getraut hätte.
> Das Dachau-Lied ist ein Marschlied, in dem sich die Häftlinge selbst Mut zusprechen. „Es muß so sein, daß die ersten drei Strophen nur die Umgebung, die Tatsachen, die Gefühle beschreiben, ohne wirklich die Foltern aufzuzählen -, daß geschlagen oder aufgehängt wird. Das wollten wir beide nicht.
> Nein, es ist nämlich viel stärker, in allen Kunstwerken, wenn es sich um die menschliche Bestialität handelt, nicht die Gewalttätigkeit selbst zu zeigen, sondern sie in der Vorstellung des Zuhörers entstehen zu lassen, weil die Vorstellung immer stärker ist als die Wirklichkeit. Das haben wir besprochen, obwohl es ein Kampflied sein sollte. Schon in der ersten Zeile ,Stacheldraht mit Tod geladen', da fühlt man bereits die Situation. Oder ,Vor der Mündung der Gewehre leben wir bei Tag und Nacht'. Das sind Andeutungen, die die Atmosphäre wirklich beschreiben, aber nicht die Gewalttätigkeit selbst. Wir verlangen nur ,Heb den Stein und zieh den Wagen', was wir wirklich gemacht haben, aber erwähnen nicht die Greueltaten."
> Herbert Zipper erinnert sich auch noch, wie zwei Gitarristen und ein Geiger das Lied im KZ erlernten, und wie es verbreitet wurde. „Ich weiß noch, daß ich es ein paar Tage mit mir herumgetragen und mir gedacht habe, was ich machen soll, und dann ist mir ein sehr guter Geiger, der der Kapo war, eingefallen, der sich sofort bereit erklärte, das Lied zu erlernen. Jura hat den einen Gitarristen gekannt, und ich habe mit dem anderen gearbeitet. An einem Abend habe ich es mit dem Geiger einstudiert. Wir hatten ungefähr eineinhalb Stunden Zeit, bevor die Sirene ertönte. Danach durfte man ja nicht mehr auf sein, sonst wurde man sofort erschossen. Da habe ich ihm das Lied beigebracht, am nächsten Tag wiederholten wir es, und da haben sie es alle drei schon gesungen ...

----------


## FL

*Песня интернациональных бригад (1936)*  *1. Запись 1937 г., Барселона. Полный текст.*
Название: Lied der Internationalen Brigaden Песня интернациональных бригад - немецкий
Описание: "Vorwärts, Internationale Brigade! Hoch die Fahne der Solidarität! Вперед, интернациональные бригады! Выше знамя солидарности!"
Официальный гимн международных добровольческих отрядов в Испании в 1936-38 гг. Запись сделана в Барселоне на Odeon-Studio в 1937 г.
Музыка: Карлос Паласио (Carlos Palacio) Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 1936г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1937г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9423  *2. Запись 1946-53 гг. Композиция: Los Campesinos и Песня интербригад (в укороченном виде - два куплета).*
Название: Los Campesinos Lied der Internationalen Brigaden Крестьяне Песня интернациональных бригад - испанский и немецкий
Описание: "Somos los campesinos, Hoy somos los soldados... Мы - крестьяне, но сегодня мы - солдаты... Vorwärts, Internationale Brigade!.. Вперед, интернациональные бригады!.."
Композиция из двух песен гражданской войны в Испании: Los Campesinos (об испанских крестьянах) и гимна интербригад (в укороченном виде - два куплета). В середине - проигрыш из революционных песен. Запись 1946-1953 гг.
Музыка: Enrique Casal, Карлос Паласио (Carlos Palacio) Слова: Antonio Aparicio, Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 1936г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9591  *3. Запись 1960 гг. Песня интербригад (в укороченном виде - два куплета).*
Название: Lied der Internationalen Brigaden Песня интернациональных бригад - немецкий
Описание: "Vorwärts, Internationale Brigade! Hoch die Fahne der Solidarität! Вперед, интернациональные бригады! Выше знамя солидарности!"
Официальный гимн международных добровольческих отрядов в Испании в 1936-38 гг. Послевоенная запись (1960-х гг.) в укороченном виде (два куплета) и с оркестровой аранжировкой.
Музыка: Карлос Паласио (Carlos Palacio) Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 1936г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9424 
Примечание: текст "Песни интернациональных бригад" см. ниже.   

> La letra de esta canción es del poeta Antonio Aparicio. Enrique Casal Chapí, uno de los valores mejor dotados de la última promoción de compositores jóvenes, escribió la música en Madrid, en 1937. (Carlos Palacio, "Colección de Canciones de Lucha", Febrero 1939)

 Los campesinos (Adelante Campesinos) Крестьяне (Вперед, крестьяне) - испанский
Texto: Antonio Aparicio
Música: Enrique Casal 
Los campos heridos de tanta metralla,
los pueblos sangrantes de tanto dolor,
y los campesinos sobre la batalla,
para destrozar al fascismo traidor.
Dejando el arado tirado en la tierra,
tomando el fusil para pelear,
marchamos alegres hacia las trincheras,
para que en España haya libertad. 
Somos los campesinos,
hoy somos los soldados.
¡Adelante! 
Gritan nuestros fusiles,
gritan nuestros arados.
¡Adelante!
¡Adelante! ¡Adelante! 
--конец текста, исполняемого в записи--- 
La sangre que corre valiente a diario
ha de ahogar un día en su tempestad
a los enemigos del proletariado,
y a los enemigos de nuestra unidad.
Ya llegará el día de nuestra victoria;
la Paz por el mundo se paseará,
talleres y campos cantando la gloria
de los que cayeron por la libertad. 
Somos los campesinos,
hoy somos los soldados.
¡Adelante! 
Gritan nuestros fusiles,
gritan nuestros arados.
¡Adelante!
¡Adelante! ¡Adelante!   

> Деепричастие (Gerundio) - неизменяемая глагольная форма образуется путем прибавления к основе неопределенной формы глаголов окончаний: -ando, -iendo, -yendo, и т. п.
> Gerundio выражает действие, одновременное с действием глагола в личной форме.

 Перевод (части, исполняемой в записи): 
Поля, израненные шрапнелью,
Поселки, окровавленные болью,
И крестьяне в сражениях,
Чтобы разбить фашистских изменников (букв. предавших фашизму).
Оставляя плуг, воткнутый в землю,
Беря ружье, чтобы драться,
Идем, мужественные, в траншеи,
чтобы в Испании была свобода. 
Мы - крестьяне,
Сегодня - мы солдаты.
Вперед!
Кричат наши ружья,
Кричат наши плуги.
Вперед!
Вперед!
Вперед!  
1937 
Lied der Internationalen Brigaden Песня интернациональных бригад - немецкий
Музыка: Карлос Паласио (Carlos Palacio) Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 
Wir im fernen Vaterland geboren,
Nahmen nichts als Haß im Herzen mit.
Doch wir haben die Heimat nicht verloren,
Unsre Heimat ist heute vor Madrid. 
Spaniens Brüder stehn auf der Barrikade,
Unsre Brüder sind Bauer und Prolet.
Vorwärts, Internationale Brigade!
Hoch die Fahne der Solidarität! 
Spaniens Freiheit heißt jetzt unsre Ehre;
unser Herz ist international.
Jagt zum Teufel die Fremdenlegionäre!
Jagt ins Meer den Banditengeneral! 
Träumte schon in Madrid sich zur Parade,
doch wir waren schon da, er kam zu spät!
Vorwärts, Internationale Brigade!
Hoch die Fahne der Solidarität! 
Mit Gewehren, Bomben und Granaten
wird das Ungeziefer ausgebrannt.
Frei das Land von Banditen und Piraten,
Brüder Spaniens, denn euch gehört das Land! 
Dem Faschistengesindel keine Gnade,
keine Gnade dem Hund, der uns verrät!
Vorwärts, Internationale Brigade!
Hoch die Fahne der Solidarität!  
Перевод-подстрочник: 
Мы в дальнем Отечестве рождены, 
Не взяли с собой ничего, кроме ненависти в сердце. – 
/: Все же, мы не потеряли Родины, 
Сегодня наша родина под Мадридом.:/  
Испанские братья стоят на баррикадах, 
Наши братья - это крестьяне и пролетарии. – 
/: Вперед, интернациональные бригады! 
Выше знамя солидарности!:/  
Свобода Испании означает сегодня нашу честь; 
наше сердце интернационально. 
/: Выгнать к черту иностранных легионеров! 
Сбросить в море бандита-генерала:/  
Воображал себя уже в Мадриде на параде, 
но мы были уже там, он прибыл слишком поздно! 
/: Вперед, интернациональные бригады! 
Выше знамя солидарности!:/  
Винтовками, бомбами и гранатами 
будет паразит выжжен. 
/: Освободить страну от бандитов и пиратов, 
испанские братья, чтобы вам принадлежала эта страна!:/  
Фашистскому сброду никакой пощады, 
никакой пощады собаке, которая предает нас! 
/: Вперед, интернациональные бригады! 
Выше знамя солидарности!:/   
Стихотворный перевод (Перевод Т. Сикорской ~1936г.): 
Далека страна, где рождены мы,
в нашем сердце лишь ненависть горит.
Но в Испании родиной любимой 
стал для нас героический Мадрид. 
Наши братья идут на баррикады, 
мы с бойцами Республики слились.
В бой, Интернациональная бригада,
солидарность рабочих - наш девиз! 
В самолетах, с винтовками, на танках
бейтесь, братья, с врагами горячей!
Прогоните прочь бандита Франко,
сбросьте в море фашистских палачей! 
Палачам, пиратам нет пощады -
динамитом, народный гнев, взорвись!
В бой, Интернациональная бригада,
солидарность рабочих - наш девиз! 
1936   

> Песня написана в Москве по инициативе Эрнста Буша Эрихом Вайнертом на готовую музыку песни испанского композитора-коммуниста Карлоса Паласио, посвященной бразильскому революционеру Луису Престесу. Песню эту Эрнсту Бушу прислал из Испании Михаил Кольцов в 1936 г. Однако ее тема не отвечала политической задаче дня - нужна была песня-гимн для организовавшихся в Испании интернациональных бригад. Задача была сложная еще и потому, что поэт должен был обязательно уложить на музыку два трудных для песни слова: "интернациональные бригады". Вайнерт блистательно справился с этим заданием, создав текст знаменитого "Гимна интернациональных бригад", который вскоре зазвучал по всей республиканской Испании.

 
Фото. 1936г. Испания. Английские, немецкие, французские добровольцы, прибывшие на пункт формирования интербригад в Альбасете.  
Фото. Конец 1930-х гг. Эрнст Буш выступает на митинге "Долой Франко" ("Nieder mit Franco!").

----------


## FL

*Баллада о перепроизводстве кофе (1929-1932)*  *1. Запись 1932 года.*
Название: Ballade von den Säckeschmeißern Баллада о перепроизводстве кофе - немецкий
Описание: Буквальный перевод названия: "Баллада о мешкокидателях" - об уничтожении "излишков" продовольствия.
Баллада, посвященная трагедии трудящихся Запада в период мирового экономического кризиса 1929 года. Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Julian Arendt 1932г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Studioorchester Dirigent Hanns Eisler Исполнение 1932г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10594  *2. Запись 1964 года.*
Название: Ballade von den Säckeschmeißern Баллада о перепроизводстве кофе - немецкий
Описание: Буквальный перевод названия: "Баллада о мешкокидателях" - об уничтожении "излишков" продовольствия.
Известный политический "шлагер" 1920-30-х гг. Баллада, посвященная трагедии трудящихся Запада в период мирового экономического кризиса 1929 года. Здесь оркестр хорошо слышен, в отличие от записи 1932 года.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Julian Arendt / Ernst Busch 1932г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1964г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10595 
Текст записи 1964 года, есть несущественные отличия от записи 1932 года: 
Ballade von den Säckeschmeißern Баллада о перепроизводстве кофе - немецкий
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Julian Arendt / Ernst Busch 
Oh, mich zieht 's nach einem fernen Lande,
Wo die schlanke Tropenpalme prangt.
In Brasilien, am Rio Grande,
Werden Kaffeesackschmeißer verlangt.
Es gibt zuviel Kaffee auf der Welt.
Und darum pro Zentner zu wenig Geld.
Drum wird, so will es das Weltgewissen,
Die halbe Ernte ins Wasser geschmissen. 
Immere rin, mein Junge!
Das hat 'n Sinn, mein Junge!
Da steckt was hinter, mein Junge!
Das wird ein Winter, mein Junge! 
Ich sag allen feiernden Familien:
Marsch, marsch nach Rio in den ersten, besten Kahn!
Auf! Auf nach Brasilien!
Und rin mit dem Mokka in den Ozean! 
Und hat der Menschenhai am Rio Grande
An seinen nassen Bohnen profitiert,
Werden wir aus diesem reichen Lande
Gleich nach USA hintransportiert,
dort wächst zuviel Getreide auf dem Feld,
und das bringt pro Tonne zu wenig Geld.
Dort wäscht man die Kartoffeln mit Petroleum rein
Und heizt mit dem Weizen die Maschinen ein. 
Immere rin, mein Junge!
Das hat 'n Sinn, mein Junge!
Da steckt was hinter, mein Junge!
Das wird ein Winter, mein Junge! 
Proleten, packt eure Habe!
Die reiche Ernte hat uns die Preise verhunzt!
Brotfrucht ist Teufelsgabe!
Drum rin mit die Schrippen in die Feuerbrunst! 
Sie werfen den Weizen ins Feuer!
Sie werfen den Kaffee ins Meer.
Und wann werfen die Säckeschmeißer
Die fetten Räuber hinterher? 
Siehst du, das hat 'n Sinn, mein Junge!
Siehst du, das wird ein Winter, mein Junge
Wie er in deinem Leben nie wiederkehrt. 
Перевод: 
Баллада о перепроизводстве кофе (мешкокидателях) 
О, меня тянет в далекую страну,
где стройная тропическая пальма блистает.
В Бразилии, на Рио-Гранде,
Кидатели мешков с кофе требуются.
Имеется слишком много кофе в мире,
И поэтому за центнер слишком мало денег.
Значит будет, как хочет этого мировая совесть,
Половина урожая в воду сброшена. 
Все правильно, мой мальчик!
Это имеет смысл, мой мальчик!
Чтобы там торчать, мой мальчик!
Вот зима наступает, мой мальчик! 
Я говорю всем безработным семьям:
Марш, марш в Рио в первой лучшей лодке!
Поднялись, поднялись в Бразилию!
И подчистую весь кофе в океан! 
И извлекает человек-акула в Рио-Гранде
из своих мокрых бобов выгоду.
Будем мы из этой богатой страны
прямо в США транспортироваться,
там растет слишком много зерна на полях,
и это приносит за тонну слишком мало денег.
Там растут те, кто картофель керосином заливает
и топит пшеницей машины. 
Все правильно, мой мальчик!
Это имеет смысл, мой мальчик!
Чтобы там торчать, мой мальчик!
Вот зима наступает, мой мальчик! 
Пролетарии, пакуйте ваше имущество!
Богатый урожай испортил нам цены!
Урожай хлеба есть дьявольское дарование!
Поэтому подчистую лопатами в огонь! 
Они бросают пшеницу в огонь,
Они бросают кофе в море.
И когда бросят кидатели мешков
Этих жирных грабителей следом? 
Видишь, что имеет смысл, мой мальчик!
Видишь, вот наступает зима, мой мальчик,
Как он никогда в твою жизнь не вернется. 
1932  
Фото. Пластинка с песней "Ballade von den Säckeschmeißern" ("Баллада о перепроизводстве кофе"), выпущенная в Германии в 1932 году. На обратной стороне этой пластинки - "Solidaritätslied" ("Песня солидарности"). 
Название "Баллада о перепроизводстве кофе" взято из книги:  
"Убедительной иллюстрацией к популярной в 1920-х годах балладе Эйслера, посвященной трагедии трудящихся Запада в период мирового экономического кризиса, служит подлинная фотография, изображающая палубу грузового судна, доверху засыпанную кофейными зернами, и группу грузчиков с лопатами в руках, сбрасывающих кофе в море. Именно об этом поется в "Балладе о перепроизводстве кофе", исполняемой Бушем".  
Фотография: 
Das Bild inspirierte Ernst Busch zu dem berühmten Refrain: „Drum rin mit’m Mokka in den Ozean“.
Этой фотографией Эрнст Буш иллюстрировал знаменитый припев: "Поэтому кофе подчистую в океан".   

> Фото с сайта: http://www.secarts.org/journal/index.php?s...icle&id=690 
> "Vernichtung von überschüssigem Kaffee. Zu viele Lebensmittel, während Arbeiter Hungern. Damals wurde die Vernichtung von Lebensmitteln noch als Skandal empfunden. 
> Уничтожение излишков кофе, как и многих др. жизненных продуктов, во время голода среди рабочих. Тогда уничтожение жизненно важных продуктов воспринималось еще как скандал".

  

> http://4cms.ru/formirovanie-sovremennogo-x...9291933-gg.html 
> В 1929 г. начался самый сильный в истории капитализма мировой экономический кризис.  
> США: 
> Доходы фермеров в связи с падением цен на сельскохозяйственные продукты уменьшились вдвое. Цены на эти продукты упали больше, чем на промышленные товары: в промышленности монополии принимали меры против падения цен. Пятая часть американских фермеров разорилась. Они бросили свои земли и пошли в города, пополняя армию безработных. 
> Правительство, чтобы остановить падение цен на сельскохозяйственные продукты, организовало их скупку и уничтожение. Были уничтожены миллионы тонн зерна, кофе, сахара, риса. Было подсчитано, что из-за дешевизны пшеницы ее выгоднее использовать в качестве топлива, чем топливные брикеты. И некоторые школы и правительственные учреждения стали отапливать пшеницей. Поскольку запасов хлопка из урожаев прошлых лет было достаточно, чтобы полностью удовлетворить мировой спрос, посевы хлопка были перепаханы. Было переработано на удобрения 6 млн. свиней. 
> ----- 
> В Аргентине зерном топили топки паровозов. В Бразилии в океан было выброшено 11 млн. мешков первоклассного кофе.

----------


## FL

*Бараний марш (1943)* 
Название: Kaelbermarsch Бараний марш - немецкий
Описание: "Идут бараны и бьют в барабаны, кожу на них дают сами бараны..."
Знаменитое стихотворение Брехта - пародия на нацистский гимн. Запись 1960-х гг.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1943 Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10606 
Kaelbermarsch Бараний марш - немецкий
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 
Hinter der Trommel her 
Trotten die Kälber 
Das Fell für die Trommel 
Liefern sie selber. 
Der Metzger ruft. Die Augen fest geschlossen 
Das Kalb marschiert mit ruhig festen Tritt. 
Die Kälber, deren Blut im Schlachthof schon geflossen 
Sie ziehn im Geist in seinen Reihen mit.  
Sie heben die Hände hoch 
Sie zeigen sie her 
Sie sind schon blutgefleckt 
Und sind noch leer. 
Der Metzger ruft. Die Augen fest geschlossen 
Das Kalb marschiert mit ruhig festem Tritt. 
Die Kälber, deren Blut im Schlachthof schon geflossen 
Sie ziehn im Geist in seinen Reihen mit.  
Sie tragen ein Kreuz voran 
Auf blutroten Flaggen 
Das hat für den armen Mann 
Einen großen Haken. 
Der Metzger ruft. Die Augen fest geschlossen 
Das Kalb marschiert mit ruhig festem Tritt. 
Die Kälber, deren Blut im Schlachthof schon geflossen 
Sie ziehn im Geist in seinen Reihen mit.  
Перевод-подстрочник: 
За барабаном 
бараны шагают неуклюже.
Кожу для барабана
они дают сами. 
Мясник зовет. Глаза плотно сомкнуты,
баран марширует спокойным твердым шагом.
Бараны, чья кровь уже на бойне вытекла,
они идут мысленно в их рядах. 
Они высоко поднимают руки,
они показывают их сюда:
они уже окровавлены,
и еще пусты. 
Мясник зовет. Глаза плотно сомкнуты,
баран марширует спокойным твердым шагом.
Бараны, чья кровь уже на бойне вытекла,
они идут мысленно в их рядах. 
Они несут впереди крест
на кроваво-красном флаге,
который имеет для бедняка
большой крюк. 
Мясник зовет. Глаза плотно сомкнуты,
баран марширует спокойным твердым шагом.
Бараны, чья кровь уже на бойне вытекла,
они идут мысленно в их рядах. 
Классический стихотворный перевод (автор?): 
БАРАНИЙ МАРШ 
Шагают бараны в ряд,
Бьют барабаны,--
Кожу для них дают
Сами бараны.  
Мясник зовет. За ним бараны сдуру
Топочут слепо, за звеном звено,
И те, с кого давно на бойне сняли шкуру,
Идут в строю с живыми заодно.  
Они поднимают вверх
Ладони к свету,
Хоть руки уже в крови,--
Добычи нету.  
Мясник зовет. За ним бараны сдуру
Топочут слепо, за звеном звено,
И те, с кого давно на бойне сняли шкуру,
Идут в строю с живыми заодно.  
Знамена горят вокруг,
Крестища повсюду,
На каждом -- здоровый крюк
Рабочему люду.  
Мясник зовет. За ним бараны сдуру
Топочут слепо, за звеном звено,
И те, с кого давно на бойне сняли шкуру,
Идут в строю с живыми заодно. 
1943 
Иллюстрация, которая к этой песне прилагается:   *В чем состоит пародия:* 
Пародия состоит в следующих строках:  
Der Metzger ruft. Die Augen fest geschlossen 
Das Kalb marschiert mit ruhig festem Tritt. 
Die Kälber, deren Blut im Schlachthof schon geflossen 
Sie ziehn im Geist in seinen Reihen mit.  
Мясник зовет. Глаза плотно сомкнуты, 
баран марширует спокойным твердым шагом. 
Бараны, чья кровь уже на бойне вытекла, 
они идут мысленно в их рядах.   
Для сравнения, первая строфа из гимна нацистской партии "Хорст Весселя":  
Die Fahne hoch! Die Reihen fest geschlossen! 
SA marschiert mit ruhig festem Schritt 
Kam’raden, die Rotfront und Reaktion erschossen, 
Marschier’n im Geist in unser’n Reihen mit.  
Знамена выше! Ряды плотно сомкнуты! 
SA* марширует спокойным твердым шагом. 
Камарады, которые Ротфронтом и реакцией застрелены, 
маршируют мысленно в наших рядах. 
*SA - штурмовые отряды (гитлеровские штурмовики).  *Kalb:*
Вообще, "Kalb" по-немецки - "теленок", но в русском переводе принято - "баран". 
Видимо, какие-то смысловые различия в языке, теленки с окровавленными руками плохо представляются.

----------


## FL

*Серп и молот (1936)* 
Название: Hammer und Sichel Серп и молот - немецкий
Описание: "А те, которые попытаются напасть на нашу страну, – получат сокрушительный отпор, чтобы впредь не повадно было им совать свое свиное рыло в наш советский огород". (Сталин)
Песня построена вокруг цитаты из доклада Сталина на XVII съезде ВКП(б) 26 января 1934 г. Запись с пластинки из серии записей Э. Буша "Аврора". Пластинка выпущена в 1973 (или 1972) г. к 75-летию Г. Эйслера.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1936 Исполняет: Хор (Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) в составе хора)
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10616   

> http://www.krugozor.org/67/10/67_10_10.html 
> Журнал "Кругозор" 1967 №10, стр.8 
> Цитата: 
> " 
> КРАСНЫЕ ДАТЫ БУША  
> В Мадриде в 1937 году в день праздника Октября вместе с немецкими интербригадовцами я пел песню Ганса Эйслера на слова Бертольда Брехта «Серп и Молот». «Мы построили счастливую жизнь, прогнав господ, и с гордостью водрузили на наше Красное Знамя Серп и Молот. Серп и Молот – наши орудия, и Советский Союз, который мы строим, – опора всех угнетённых во всем мире. А если кто-нибудь полезет в советский сад, на них обрушится этот мирный Молот, а мирный Серп снесёт им головы». 
> "

 Hammer und Sichel
Text: Bertolt Brecht / Musik: Hanns Eisler 
Uns ein Leben aufzubauen, haben wir die Herrn vertrieben, 
und auf unsre roten Fahnen Hammer und Sichel stolz geschrieben.  
Hammer und Sichel sind unser Werkzeug. 
UdSSR was wir baun, das hält 
für die Unterdrückten aller Länder eine Festung in der Welt!  
"Und sie werden sich sehr wundern über uns, wenn wir entdecken, 
daß sie ihre Schweineschnauzen in unsern Sowjetgarten stecken!" ( ::   
Hammer und Sichel sind nicht nur Werkzeug. 
Wenn sie die Gewehre gegen Osten dreh'n, 
wird der Hammer auf sie niedersausen, sie die Sichel niedermäh'n!  
*Aus der Rede Joseph Stalins auf dem 17. Parteitag der kommunistischen Partei der Sowjet Union am 26. Januar 1934  
Zit. n. Ernst Busch: Lieder der UdSSR - Lieder um Stalin. (Ost-) Berlin 1949.
Schallplattenaufnahmen 1947 bzw. 1949 (Testplatten); 1972 (Aurora 5 80 045). Zumindest auf der späten Einspielung ist Busch selbst nicht als Sänger dabei, es handelt sich um Chorgesang. 
Перевод:  
Серп и молот  
Нам строить жизнь, мы прогнали господ, 
и на наших красных знаменах серп и молот гордо начертан.  
Серп и молот - это наш инструмент. 
СССР, который мы строим, держит 
для угнетаемых всех стран крепость в мире!  
"И они очень удивятся нам, если мы обнаружим, 
что они суют свои свиные рыла в наш советский сад!" *  
Серп и молот - это не только инструмент. 
Если они винтовки против Востока повернут, 
на них обрушится молот, и серп их скосит!  
*Из речи Сталина на XVII съезде ВКП(б) 26 января 1934 г.  
=============== 
В оригинале:  
"А те, которые попытаются напасть на нашу страну, – получат сокрушительный отпор, чтобы впредь не повадно было им совать свое свиное рыло в наш советский огород" (Сталин И.В., Отчетный доклад XVII съезду партии о работе ЦК ВКП(б), 26 января 1934 г.):   

> http://www.grachev62.narod.ru/stalin/t13/t13_46.htm 
> *XVII съезд ВКП(б) - это "Съезд победителей" (съезд по результатам досрочного выполнения первой пятилетки). 
> Сталин И.В.
> Отчетный доклад XVII съезду партии о работе ЦК ВКП(б)
> 26 января 1934 г.  
> 2. Обострение политического положения в капиталистических странах 
> Результатом затяжного экономического кризиса явилось небывалое доселе обострение политического положения капиталистических стран как внутри этих стран, так и между ними. 
> Дело явным образом идет к новой войне. 
> Народные массы не дошли еще до того, чтобы пойти на штурм капитализма, но что идея штурма зреет в сознании масс, – в этом едва ли может быть сомнение. Этим, собственно, и объясняется тот факт, что господствующие классы капиталистических стран старательно уничтожают последние остатки парламентаризма и буржуазной демократии. Не удивительно, что фашизм стал теперь наиболее модным товаром среди воинствующих буржуазных политиков. 
> ...

 См. также еще одну песню Ганса Эйслера на стихи Бертольта Брехта с цитатой из Сталина "In Sturmesnacht" ("В штормовую ночь") (1943) : 
"Die Hitlers kommen und gehen, das deutsche Volk bestehet" (Stalin). "Гитлеры приходят и уходят, а немецкий народ остаётся" (Сталин).  
Предвыборный плакат КПГ, 1930 г. 
"Борись вместе с нами! Голосуй за коммунистов! Список №4".  
Плакат КПГ. 1920-е гг.   

> Запись mp3 отсюда: http://zerogsound.blogspot.com/2010/01/ern...atten-rote.html 
> Ernst Busch - Aurora-Schallplatten Rote Reihe 7 - Hanns Eisler zum 75. Geburtstag (vinyl rip)  
> We celebrate his birthday with a vinyl rip of an original "Aurora-Schallplatte" honouring Hanns Eislers 75th birthday in the year 1973. This EP is a part of Ernst Busch´s recordings on the "Aurora" label between 1964 and 1974. It is a part of Busch´s great "Chronicle of the first half of the 20st century in songs and ballads".

----------


## FL

*Баллада о солдате (1929)*  *1. Запись 1932 года.*
Название: Ballade vom Weib und dem Soldaten Баллада о солдате - немецкий
Описание: "...Но наш солдат со штыком на ремне бросился вплавь и исчез в глубине, и в пучине, в пучине погиб без возврата..."
Антивоенная баллада, построенная в форме диалога между женами и одурманенными милитаристской пропагандой солдатами. Стихотворение написано в 1914-1924 гг. Музыка в ~1929-1930 гг. Запись с сокращенным текстом (без второго куплета).
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1929г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1932г.
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10608  *2. Запись 1965 года.*
Название: Ballade vom Weib und dem Soldaten Баллада о солдате - немецкий
Описание: Антивоенная баллада построенная в форме диалога между женами и одурманенными милитаристской пропагандой солдатами. Стихотворение написано в 1914-1924 гг. Музыка в ~1929-1930 гг. Запись с полным текстом. (Примечание. Здесь в записи сначала идут объяснения, которые, видимо, следуют после "Баллады о мертвом солдате".) 
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1929г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1965г.
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10609   

> О названии песни: 
> Ранний вариант названия: "Ballade vom dem Soldaten" ("Баллада о солдате"). 
> Такой вариант названия фигурирует в советской литературе.  
> Поздний вариант (и на немецком языке в интернете сейчас более распространенный): "Ballade vom Weib und dem Soldaten" ("Баллада о женах и солдатах").

  

> Из рассказа о 1929-1932 гг.: 
> " 
> Содружество Эйслера с Брехтом способствовало рождению множества вокальных произведений различных жанров. Ими были написаны замечательные баллады, отразившие в оригинальной форме самые жгучие и волнующие проблемы немецкой действительности: возрождающийся дух германского милитаризма и все более реальную угрозу фашистской диктатуры. Поэт и композитор, создавая эти произведения, имели в виду прежде всего Эрнста Буша как интерпретатора.  
> К числу самых значительных произведений этого жанра относятся «Баллада о солдате», «Баллада о дереве и ветвях» и «Песня штурмовика».  
> Первая баллада построена в форме диалога между солдатскими женами и одурманенными милитаристской пропагандой солдатами. Ни мольбы, ни уговоры жен, предупреждающих мужей о гибельности разбойного военного похода, не останавливают жаждущих воинской славы солдат...  
> Эта двуплановость стихотворения Брехта замечательно передана музыкой: гибкой речевой интонацией отмечены все реплики жен; бодрый фанфаронный «милитер» характеризует солдатню. 
> "

 Ballade vom Weib und dem Soldaten Баллада о солдате - немецкий
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 
Das Schießgewehr schießt
Und das Spießmesser spießt
Und das Wasser frißt auf, die drin waten.
Was könnt ihr gegen Eis?
Bleibt weg, 's ist nicht weis'!
Sagte das Weib zum Soldaten.
Doch der Soldat mit der Kugel im Lauf,
Hörte die Trommel und lachte darauf,
Marschieren, marschieren kann nimmermehr schaden!
Hinab nach dem Süden, nach dem Norden hinauf,
Und das Messer fängt er mit den Händen auf.
Sagten zum Weib die Soldaten. 
Ach, bitter bereut, wer des Weisen Rat scheut
Und vom Alter sich nicht läßt beraten.
Nur zu hoch nicht hinaus! Es geht übel aus!
Sagte das Weib zum Soldaten.
Doch der Soldat mit dem Messer im Gurt
Lacht' ihr kalt ins Gesicht und ging über die Furt
Was konnte das Wasser ihm schaden?
Wenn weiß der Mond überm Schindeldach steht
Kommen wir wieder, nimm es auf ins Gebet!
Sagten zum Weib die Soldaten. 
Ihr vergeht wie der Rauch,
Und die Wärme geht auch,
Denn es wärmen uns nicht Eure Taten!
Ach, wie schnell geht der Rauch!
Gott behüte ihn auch!
Sagte das Weib vom Soldaten.
Und der Soldat mit dem Messer am Gurt
Sank hin mit dem Spieß, und mit riß ihn die Furt,
Und das Wasser, das Wasser fraß auf, die drin waten.
Kühl stand der Mond überm Schindeldach weiß,
Doch der Soldat trieb hinab mit dem Eis.
Und was sagten dem Weib die Soldaten? 
Er verging wie der Rauch,
Und die Wärme ging auch,
Denn es wärmten sie nicht seine Taten.
Ach, bitter bereut,
Wer des Weisen Rat scheut!
Sagte das Weib dem Soldaten. 
Перевод-подстрочник: 
"Винтовка стреляет, и штык закалывает, 
и вода поглощает того, кто переходит вброд. 
Что вы можете против льда? 
Оставьте эту дорогу, это не разумно!" - 
жена сказала солдату. 
Но солдат, вставляя пули, 
слушал барабаны и смеялся на это: 
"Маршировать, маршировать никогда не вредно! 
Вниз на юг, на север вверх! 
А нож он сумеет поймать на лету!" - 
сказали женам солдаты.  
"Ах, горько пожалеет тот, кто избегает мудрого совета
и со стариками не советуется.
Только очень высоко не стремитесь! Это кончится плохо!" -
жена сказала солдату.
Однако, солдат со штыком на ремне
холодно смеялся ей в лицо и пошел через брод.
Чем вода могла повредить ему?
"Когда полная луна над крышей будет стоять,
мы вернемся, поминай это в молитвах!" -
сказали женам солдаты. 
"Вы уходите, как дым! И тепло также уходит,
И нас не согревают ваши дела.
Ах, как быстро уходит дым! Бог хранил бы его!" -
сказала жена солдата.
А солдат со штыком в ремне
бросился в глубину с копьем, и с мели его сорвало,
и вода, вода поглотила того, кто переходил вброд.
Холодная полная луна стояла над крышей,
однако, солдат двигался вниз со льдом.
И что солдаты сказали женам?.. 
"Он ушел, как дым, и тепло также ушло,
И нас не согревают его дела.
Да, горько раскаивается тот, кто избегает мудрого совета!" -
сказала жена солдата. 
1929  *3. Эта баллада на русском языке.*
Название: Баллада о солдате - 03:40 
Описание: "...Но наш солдат со штыком на ремне бросился вплавь и исчез в глубине, и в пучине, в пучине погиб без возврата..."
Мощная антивоенная песня знаменитого композитора.
Музыка: Г. Эйслер Слова: Б. Брехт, перев. С. Болотина и Т. Сикорской 1929г. Исполняет: Александр Ведерников, ф-но Н. Гуреева Исполнение 1964г.  
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=ballad25 
Баллада о солдате
Музыка: Г. Эйслер Слова: Б. Брехт, перев. С. Болотина и Т. Сикорской 
- Вас пули сразят
И штыки вас пронзят,
И поглотит вода без возврата...
Там громадины льда,
Не ходите туда, -
Жёны сказали солдатам. 
- Нет, наш солдат не боится гранат!
Бьёт барабан, и смеётся солдат,
Шагает, шагает, шагает куда-то -
На север, на запад, на восток и на юг,
И не выпустит винтовку он из рук! -
Жёнам сказали солдаты. 
- Ты исчезнешь, как дым,
Ты умрёшь молодым,
Не заменит ничто нам утраты.
И развеется дым,
И тепло вместе с ним, -
Жёны сказали солдатам. 
Но наш солдат со штыком на ремне
Бросился вплавь и исчез в глубине,
И в пучине, в пучине погиб без возврата.
Месяц взошел, засверкала вода, -
Мертвый солдат тихо плыл среди льда...
Что же жёнам сказали солдаты?.. 
- Он исчез, словно дым,
И тепло вместе с ним,
Он оружие поднял на брата...
Безумен и слеп,
Кто пойдёт за ним вслед! -
Жёны сказали солдатам. 
1929 
Эта баллада присутствует также в пьесе Бертольта Брехта "Мамаша Кураж и ее дети":   

> "Бертольт Брехт. Мамаша Кураж и ее дети"  http://lib.ru/INPROZ/BREHT/kurazh.txt  
> " 
> Эйлиф. Еще какой, говорят. Мать меня поэтому всегда предостерегала... Я знаю одну песню. 
> Командующий. Спой нам! (Орет.) Скоро будет обед? 
> Эйлиф. Она называется: "Песня о солдате и бабе". (Поет, отплясывая военный танец с саблей в руке.)  
> Одних убьет ружье, других проткнет копье. 
> А дно речное -- чем не могила? 
> Опасен лед весной, останься со мной -- 
> Солдату жена говорила. 
> ...

 
Фотомонтаж. "Отцы и дети". 1924 год. Худ. Джонни Хартфильд. (Fathers and Sons, John Heartfield, 1924)  http://www.erlib.com/Лев_Копелев/Брехт/8/
"
Джона Хартфильда в юности звали Хельмут Херцфельде, но в годы войны, когда миллионы немцев от генералов до воспитательниц детских садов твердили: «Боже, покарай Англию», и это проклятие красовалось на почтовых открытках, плакатах, пивных кружках и школьных тетрадках, именно тогда он перекроил свое имя и фамилию на английский лад. Хартфильд изобрел новый вид искусства — фотомонтаж. Впервые он открыл его, будучи солдатом, в окопах. Письма с фронта строго цензуровались; слова, истолкованные как «пораженческое высказывание» или оскорбление армии, государства, нации, могли привести в каторжную тюрьму. Но кто такие военные цензоры? Настоящие немецкие чиновники, способные действовать только по инструкциям. Нужно было найти нечто не предусмотренное инструкциями. Он стал вырезать из журналов и газет снимки, тексты и склеивать их в новых сочетаниях. Газетная строка: «Вся Германия охвачена единым героическим порывом», под этим два снимка: солдатское кладбище на фронте, бесконечные ряды крестов, и тут же светский бал в Берлине. Газетный заголовок: «Жертвуем всем для победы»; снимки: изможденные работницы катят тяжелую вагонетку; изящная барышня в кружевном платье, улыбаясь, протягивает цветок раненому солдату. Давно уже нет военной цензуры, но осталось новое искусство. В руках Джона Хартфильда ножницы, клей, карандаш ретушера, несколько случайных снимков становятся орудиями гневной сатиры, средствами художественного обобщения. 
"

----------


## FL

*Вопреки всему (184, (1919)*  *1. Trotz alledem Вопреки всему (1919 г.).*
Название: Trotz alledem Вопреки всему - немецкий
Описание: "Sozialismus und Weltrevolution!.."
Пламенный боевой призыв "Вопреки всему" в исполнении Эрвина Пискатора, создателя политического революционного театра. Текст из последней статьи Карла Либкнехта, опубликованной в газете "Роте фане" 15 января 1919 года, в день его убийства. Запись КПГ (KPD, 192 :: .
Слова: Карл Либкнехт (Karl Liebknecht) 1919г. Исполняет: Эрвин Пискатор (Erwin Piscator) Исполнение 1928г.
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10645 
Пояснение к записи из альбома, изданного в ГДР (1971г.):  
"Пламенный боевой призыв "Вопреки всему" в исполнении актера и режиссера Эрвина Пискатора. Текст из последней статьи Карла Либкнехта для газеты КПГ "Роте фане" от 15 января 1919 года. Вечером этого дня он и Роза Люксембург были злодейски убиты контрреволюционерами. Статья написана непосредственно после кровавой расправы с рабочим движением в январе 1919 года, когда бушевал свирепый террор над революционными рабочими.  
Эрвин Пискатор - выдающийся деятель революционного искусства, создатель революционного политического рабочего и профессионального театра (во время революционных событий 1919 года являлся членом союза "Спартак")."    

> "Der flammende Kampfruf: "Trotz alledem", vorgetragen von dem Schauspieler und Regisseur Erwin Piscator, entstammt dem letzten Aufsatz Karl Liebknechts für die KPD-Zeitung "Die Rote Fahne" vom 15. Januar 1919. Am Abend des gleichen Tages wurden er und Rosa Luxemburg von der Kontrrevolution meuchlings ermordet. Den Aufsatz hatte Karl Liebknecht unmittelbar nach der blutigen Niederschlagung der Arbeiterkämpfe um das Berliner Zeitungsviertel im Januar 1919 geschrieben, als der weiße Terror unter den revolutionären Arbeitern grausam wütete.  
> Erwin Piscator, der bedeutende Verdienste bei der Entwicklung des revolutionären Arbeiter- und Berufstheaters in Deutschland hatte, war selbst Mitglied des Spartakusbundes und eines Soldatenrates."

 
Фото. Эрвин Пискатор. 1920-е гг. 
Возможно, это часть поставленного Пискатором в 1925 году обозрения «Вопреки всему»:  http://www.100velikih.ru/view589.html 
" 
В 1925 году Пискатор ставит обозрение «Вопреки всему» — это был грандиозный монтаж подлинных речей, газетных статей, листовок, воззваний, фотографий. Этот спектакль был подготовлен режиссером по предложению Коммунистической партии Германии. На сцене была сооружена единая вращающаяся установка, ее конструкция расчленялась на ниши и коридоры, в которых и происходило действие. Обозрение состояло из 23 картин. Перед публикой в начале представления оживал Берлин 1914 года, перед Первой мировой войной. Заканчивался спектакль сценой убийства Карла Либкнехта и Розы Люксембург. В самом финале обозрения демонстрировались кадры, в которых вождь немецких пролетариев — Либкнехт — обращался к рабочим. Смыл этого финала состоял в том, что он, несмотря на убийство, продолжает жить.  
Зрители очень бурно реагировали на спектакль. Зал театра превратился в место собраний. Они топали и кричали, смеялись и угрожающе трясли кулаками. Пискатор добился своего.  
Важной частью спектакля стали плакаты, написанные Хартфильдом. Они разъясняли действие и смысл отдельных эпизодов спектакля. 
"  
==================================================  ======= *2. Trotz alledem (Juni 184 Вопреки всему (Июнь 1848 г.).*
Название: Trotz alledem (Juni 184 ::  Вопреки всему (Июнь 184 ::  - немецкий
Описание: "...die Menschlichkeit behält den Sieg trotz alledem!.. ...Человечность одержит победу, несмотря ни на что!.."
Песня написана в июне 1848 года, после поражения мартовской революции 1848 года в Германии, и выражает уверенность в конечной победе революции. Запись 1946-53 гг.
Музыка: На мелодию шотландской песни XVIII века "Lady Mackintosh's Reel" Слова: Ferdinand Freiligrath 1848г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10602 
Trotz alledem (Juni 184 ::  Вопреки всему (Июнь 184 ::  - немецкий
Музыка: На мелодию шотландской песни XVIII века "Lady Mackintosh's Reel" Слова: Ferdinand Freiligrath  
Das war 'ne heiße Märzenzeit,
Trotz Regen, Schnee und allem!
Nun aber, da es Blüten schneit,
Nun ist es kalt, trotz allem!
Trotz alledem, trotz alledem -
Trotz Parlament und allem,
Wir werden uns're Flinten los,
Soldatenwild trotz allem!
Trotz alledem!
Trotz alledem!
Trotz alledem! 
Doch sind wir frisch und wohlgemut,
Und zagen nicht trotz alledem!
In tiefer Brust des Zornes Glut,
Die hält uns warm trotz allem!
Trotz alledem, trotz alledem -
Trotz Dummheit, List und allem,
Wir wissen doch: die Menschlichkeit
Behält den Sieg trotz allem!
Trotz alledem!
Trotz alledem!
Trotz alledem! 
Drum jeder fleh' daß es gescheh',
Wie's auch geschiet, trotz allem,
Daß Geist und Wert allein geehrt
Auf Erden sei, trotz allem!
Trotz alledem, trotz alledem -
Es kommt dahin trotz allem,
Daß rings der Mensch die Bruderhand
Dem Menschen reicht, trotz allem!
Trotz alledem!
Trotz alledem!
Trotz alledem! 
Перевод: 
Было жарким время марта,
Несмотря на дождь, снег и всё остальное!
Но теперь, когда цветы осыпаются,
Теперь холодно, несмотря ни на что!
Несмотря ни на что, несмотря ни на что:
Несмотря на парламент и всё остальное.
Мы разряжаем наши ружья:
Солдатская дикость, несмотря ни на что!
Вопреки всему!
Вопреки всему!
Вопреки всему! 
Однако, мы свежи и бодры,
И не дрогнули, несмотря ни на что!
Глубоко в груди гнева жар,
Он согревает нас, несмотря ни на что!
Несмотря ни на что, несмотря ни на что:
Вопреки глупости, хитрости и всему.
Всё же, мы знаем: человечность
Одержит победу, несмотря ни на что!
Вопреки всему!
Вопреки всему!
Вопреки всему! 
Об этом каждый молит, чтобы так произошло.
Как оно сияет, вопреки всему,
Чтобы ум и ценность были уважаемы
На Земле, вопреки всему!
Несмотря ни на что, несмотря ни на что:
К этому придет, вопреки всему,
что повсюду человек человеку протянет
братскую руку, несмотря ни на что!
Вопреки всему!
Вопреки всему!
Вопреки всему! 
1848    

> Полный текст стихотворения (в песне сокращенный вариант):   http://www.emserchronik.at/Einzelansicht.4...995be22d.0.html  
> Trotz alledem! 
> Text: Ferdinand Freiligrath:  
> Das war ‘ne heiße Märzenzeit, 
> Trotz Regen, Schnee und alledem! 
> Nun aber, da es Blüten schneit, 
> Nun ist es kalt, trotz alledem! 
> Trotz alledem und alledem - 
> Trotz Wien, Berlin und alledem - 
> ...

----------


## FL

*Песня о классовом враге (1933)* 
Название: Das Lied vom Klassenfeind Песня о классовом враге - немецкий
Описание: "Однажды они зашагали, новый вздымая флаг. И кто-то сказал: «Устарело понятие «классовый враг»..."
Песня написана в 1933 году после прихода Гитлера к власти и, рассказывая об истории Германии с 1900 по 1933 год, опровергает тезис нацистов об окончании классовой борьбы. Запись 1960-х гг.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1933г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://stream.ifolder.ru/17515271 
Das Lied vom Klassenfeind Песня о классовом враге - немецкий
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht)  
-1-
Als ich klein war, ging ich zur Schule
und ich lernte, was mein und was dein.
Und als da alles gelernt war,
schien es mir nicht alles zu sein.
Und ich hatte kein Frühstück zu essen,
und andre, die hatten eins:
Und so lernte ich doch noch alles
vom Wesen des Klassenfeinds.
Und ich lernte, wieso und weswegen
da ein Riss ist durch die Welt?
Und der bleibt zwischen uns, weil der Regen
von oben nach unten fällt.  
-2-
Und sie sagten mir: Wenn ich brav bin,
dann werd ich dasselbe wie sie.
Doch ich dachte: Wenn ich ihr Schaf bin,
dann werd ich ein Metzger nie.
Und manchen von uns sah ich,
der ging ihnen auf den Strich.
Und geschah ihm, was dir und was mir geschah,
dann wunderte er sich.
Mich aber, mich nahm es nicht wunder,
ich kam ihnen frühzeitig drauf:
Der Regen fließt eben herunter
und fließt eben nicht hinauf.  
-3-
Da hört ich die Trommel rühren,
und alle sprachen davon:
Wir müssten jetzt Kriege führen
um ein Plätzlein an der Sonn.
Und heisere Stimmen versprachen uns
das Blaue vom Himmel herab.
Und herausgefressene Bonzen
schrien: Macht jetzt nicht schlapp!
Und wir glaubten: Jetzt sind's nur mehr Stunden,
dann haben wir dies und das.
Doch der Regen floss wieder nach unten,
und wir fraßen vier Jahre lang Gras.  
-4-
Und einmal, da hieß es auf einmal:
Jetzt machen wir Republik!
Und der eine Mensch ist da dem ändern gleich,
ob er mager ist oder dick.
Und was vom Hungern matt war,
war so voll Hoffnung nie.
Doch was vom Essen satt war,
war hoffnungsvoll wie sie.
Und ich sagte: Da kann was nicht stimmen
und war trüber Zweifel voll:
Das stimmt doch nicht, wenn der Regen
nach aufwärts fließen soll.  
-5-
Sie gaben uns Zettel zum Wählen,
wir gaben die Waffen her.
Sie gaben uns ein Versprechen,
und wir gaben unser Gewehr.
Und wir hörten: Die es verstehen,
die würden uns helfen nun.
Wir sollten an die Arbeit gehen,
sie würden das übrige tun.
Da ließ ich mich wieder bewegen
und hielt, wie's verlangt wurd', still
und dachte: Das ist schön von dem Regen,
dass er aufwärts fließen will.  
-6-
Und bald darauf hörte ich sagen,
jetzt sei alles schon eingerenkt.
Wenn wir das kleinere übel tragen,
dann würd' uns das größere geschenkt.
Und wir schluckten den Pfaffen Brüning,
damit's nicht der Papen sei.
Und wir schluckten den Junker Papen,
denn sonst war am Schleicher die Reih.
Und der Pfaffe gab es dem Junker,
und der Junker gab's dem General.
Und der Regen floss nach unten,
und er floss ganz kolossal.  
-7-
Während wir mit Stimmzetteln liefen,
sperrten sie die Fabriken zu.
Wenn wir vor Stempelstellen schliefen,
hatten sie vor uns Ruh.
Wir hörten Sprüche wie diese:
Immer ruhig! Wartet doch nur!
Nach einer größeren Krise
kommt eine größere Konjunktur!
Und ich sagte meinen Kollegen:
So spricht der Klassenfeind!
Wenn der von guter Zeit spricht,
ist seine Zeit gemeint.
Der Regen kann nicht nach aufwärts,
weil er's plötzlich gut mit uns meint.
Was er kann, das ist: er kann aufhör´n,
nämlich dann, wenn die Sonne scheint.  
-8-
Eines Tags sah ich sie marschieren
hinter neuen Fahnen her.
Und viele der Unsrigen sagten:
Es gibt keinen Klassenfeind mehr.
Da sah ich an ihrer Spitze
Fressen, die kannte ich schon,
und ich hörte Stimmen brüllen
in dem alten Feldwebelton.
Und still durch die Fahnen und Feste
floss der Regen Nacht und Tag.
Und jeder konnte ihn spüren,
der auf der Straße lag.  
-9-
Sie übten sich fleißig im Schießen
und sprachen laut vom Feind
und zeigten wild über die Grenze.
Und uns haben sie gemeint.
Denn wir und sie, wir sind Feinde
in einem Krieg, den nur einer gewinnt.
Denn sie leben von uns und verrecken,
wenn wir nicht mehr die Kulis sind.
Und das ist es auch, weswegen
ihr euch nicht wundern dürft,
wenn sie sich werfen auf uns, wie der Regen
sich auf den Boden wirft.  
-10-
Und wer von uns verhungert ist,
der fiel in einer Schlacht.
Und wer von uns gestorben ist,
der wurde umgebracht.
Den sie holten mit ihren Soldaten,
dem hat Hungern nicht behagt.
Dem sie den Kiefer eintraten,
der hatte nach Brot gefragt.
Dem sie das Brot versprochen,
auf den machen sie jetzt Jagd.
Und den sie im Zinksarg bringen,
der hat die Wahrheit gesagt.
Und wer ihnen da geglaubt hat,
dass sie seine Freunde sind,
der hat eben dann erwartet,
dass der Regen nach oben rinnt.  
-11-
Denn wir sind Klassenfeinde,
was man uns auch immer sagt:
Wer von uns nicht zu kämpfen wagte,
der hat zu verhungern gewagt.
Wir sind Klassenfeinde, Trommler!
Das deckt dein Getrommel nicht zu!
Fabrikant, General und Junker -
unser Feind, das bist du!
Davon wird nichts verschoben,
da wird nichts eingerenkt!
Der Regen fließt nicht nach oben,
und das sei ihm auch geschenkt!  
-12-
Da mag dein Anstreicher streichen,
den Riss streicht er uns nicht zu!
Einer bleibt und einer muss weichen,
entweder ich oder du.
Und was immer ich auch noch lerne,
das bleibt das Einmaleins:
Nichts habe ich jemals gemeinsam
mit der Sache des Klassenfeinds.
Das Wort wird nicht gefunden,
das uns beide jemals vereint!
Der Regen fließt von oben nach unten.
Und du bist mein Klassenfeind. 
1933 
Перевод (классический советский, автор (?)): 
ПЕСНЯ О КЛАССОВОМ ВРАГЕ 
1  
Меня научили в школе
Закону «мое -- не твое»,
А когда я всему научился,
Я понял, что это не все.
У одних был вкусный завтрак,
Другие кусали кулак.
Вот так я впервые усвоил
Понятие «классовый враг». 
Я понял, как и откуда
Противоречья взялись.
Так и будет всегда, покуда
Дождь падает сверху вниз.  
2 
Твердили мне: будешь послушным --
Станешь таким, как они.
Я же понял: не быть тому мясником,
Кто ягненком был искони.
Иной стремился к богатству,
И втирался к богатым он.
Я видел, как искренно он удивлялся,
Когда его гнали вон.  
А я не желал дивиться. 
Я знал уже в те года: 
Дождь может лишь книзу литься, 
Но вверх не идет никогда.  
3 
Загремели вдруг барабаны: 
«Собирайся, народ, в поход, 
В богатые дальние страны, 
Где нас место под солнцем ждет.
С три короба нам сулили 
Охрипшие крикуны, 
И жирные бонзы вопили: 
«Вы драться, как львы, должны!» 
Мы годами не ели хлеба,
Веря в радужные пути.
А дождь все струился с неба,
И вверх не хотел идти.  
4 
А потом порешило начальство, 
Что республику создадут, 
Где каждый будет свободен и сыт,
Тучен он или худ. 
Тогда голодный и битый 
Очень возликовал, 
Но толстопузый и сытый 
Тоже не унывал.  
А я говорил: «Едва ли!
Это, наверно, ложь! 
Где и когда вы видали, 
Чтобы вверх поднимался дождь?»  
5 
Они бюллетени нам дали,
А мы им -- оружье свое,
Они нам -- свое обещанье,
А мы им -- свое ружье.
Они говорили: с охотой
Должны, мол, помочь мы им.
Мы, мол, займемся работой,
Они же -- всем остальным.  
И я замолчал, беспричинно
Поверивши в чудеса.
Я подумал: дождь молодчина,
Он польется назад, в небеса.  
6 
Они нам сказали вскоре,
Что трудный момент прошел, 
Что, терпя небольшое горе,
Избегнем мы больших зол.
Мы поверили: лучше поп Брюнинг,
Лишь бы Папен не был у дел.
А потом: пусть уж юнкер фон Папен,
Лишь бы Шлейхер на шею не сел. 
И вслед за попом был юнкер,
За юнкером -- генерал,
И обрушился с неба на землю
Не ливень, а целый шквал.  
7 
Пока мы их выбирали,
Они прикрыли завод.
Голодные, мы ночевали
Под биржей труда, у ворот.
Они нам тогда говорили: 
«Дождемся мы лучших дней!
Чем будет острее кризис,
Тем будет расцвет пышней».
Я же сказал ребятам: 
«Это классовый враг говорит.
Мечтая о будущем, ищет
Он только себе профит.  
Дождь не взлетает кверху,
Он совсем не таков. 
Но он может пройти, если солнце 
Выглянет из облаков».  
8 
Однажды они зашагали,
Новый вздымая флаг.
И кто-то сказал: «Устарело
Понятие «классовый враг».
Но я узнавал в колоннах
Немало знакомых рож,
И голос, оравший команды,
На фельдфебельский был похож. 
И дождь уныло струился
Сквозь флаги ночью и днем,
И чувствовал это - каждый,
Кто ночевал под дождем.  
9 
Они стали стрелять учиться,
Они слали проклятья врагам,
Грозя кулаком границе,
Врагам своим -- значит, нам,
Потому что враги мы с ними.
Беспощадна будет борьба.
Потому что они подохнут,
Потеряв своего раба.  
И вот почему, о мести твердя, 
Они за нами гнались, 
Бросаясь на нас, как потоки дождя 
Бросаются сверху вниз.  
10  
Тот, кто от голода умер, 
В сраженье честно пал. 
Другой на площади умер, 
Убит был наповал. 
Они того удавили, 
Кто голодать не любил. 
Они челюсть тому своротили, 
Кто хлеба у них просил. 
Тот, кому обещали хлеба, 
Палачами растерзан был. 
В цинковый гроб был запрятан тот, 
Кто правды не утаил.  
А тот, кто им поверил, 
Что он им друг и брат, 
Тот, видимо, думал, что ливень 
Польется в небо назад.  
11 
Мы с тобою враги по классу,--
Надо раз навсегда сказать.
Кто из нас не отважился драться,
Отважился умирать.
Барабаном своим, барабанщик,
Не покроешь ты грома драк.
Генерал, фабрикант, помещик.
Ты -- наш классовый враг.  
Мы станем с тобой друзьями
Лишь после дождя в четверг.
Так же немыслим союз между нами,
Как дождь не польется вверх.  
12 
Напрасно ты будешь стремиться 
Замазать вражду, маляр*! 
Здесь нам обоим не поместиться, 
Нам тесен земной шар. 
Что бы ни было, помнить нужно: 
Пока мне жизнь дорога, 
Мне навеки пребудет чуждо 
Дело классового врага.  
Соглашений с ним не приемлю
Нигде, никогда, никак.
Дождь падает с неба на землю,
И ты -- мой классовый враг.  
*"маляр" - имеется в виду Гитлер, который в молодости пытался стать художником.  
1933 
===============================================  
John Heartfield: “Millionen stehen hinter mir”, 1932
"За мной - миллионы..." 1932 год. Фотомонтаж Дж. Хартфильда.

----------


## FL

Песня Бухенвальда (193 ::  
Название: Buchenwald-Lied Песня Бухенвальда - немецкий
Описание: "O Buchenwald, ich kann dich nicht vergessen... О, Бухенвальд, я не могу тебя забыть..."
Песня написана заключенными по приказанию начальника концлагеря Бухенвальд. Как маршевая песня она исполнялась лагерным оркестром при выходе и возвращении рабочих колонн. Запись 1960-х гг., "Аврора" ГДР. Текст и перевод прилагаются.
Музыка: Hermann Leopoldi Слова: Fritz Löhner-Beda 1938г. Исполняет: Хор и оркестр 
Download mp3 file: http://www.afvn.nl/buchenwald_lied.mp3
или http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10579 
Buchenwald-Lied Песня Бухенвальда - немецкий
Музыка: Hermann Leopoldi Слова: Fritz Löhner-Beda  
Buchenwaldlied  
Wenn der Tag erwacht, eh' die Sonne lacht,
die Kolonnen zieh'n zu den Tages Müh'n
hinein in den grauenden Morgen.
Und der Wald ist schwarz und der Himmel rot,
und wir tragen im Brotsack ein Stückchen Brot
und im Herzen, im Herzen die Sorgen. 
O Buchenwald, ich kann dich nicht vergessen,
weil du mein Schicksal bist.
Wer dich verließ, der kann es erst ermessen,
wie wundervoll die Freiheit ist!
O Buchenwald, wir jammern nicht und klagen,
und was auch unser Schicksal sei,
wir wollen trotzdem ja zum Leben sagen,
denn einmal kommt der Tag: Dann sind wir frei! 
Und das Blut ist heiß und das Mädel fern,
und der Wind singt leis', und ich hab' sie so gern,
wenn treu sie, ja, treu sie nur bliebe!
Und die Steine sind hart, aber fest unser Tritt,
und wir tragen die Picken und Spaten mit
und im Herzen, im Herzen die Liebe. 
O Buchenwald, ... 
Und die Nacht ist kurz, und der Tag ist so lang,
doch ein Lied erklingt, das die Heimat sang:
wir lassen den Mut uns nicht rauben!
Halte Schritt, Kamerad, und verlier nicht den Mut,
denn wir tragen den Willen zum Leben im Blut
und im Herzen, im Herzen den Glauben. 
O Buchenwald, ... 
Перевод: 
Песня Бухенвальда 
Когда день просыпается, прежде чем солнце засмеется,
колонны идут на дневные труды
в сумеречное утро.
Лес черный и небо красное,
и мы несем в хлебном мешке кусочек хлеба
и в сердце, в сердце заботы. 
О, Бухенвальд, я не могу тебя забыть,
т. к. ты - моя судьба.
Кто тебя покинул, тот лишь может судить,
как прекрасна свобода!
О, Бухенвальд, мы не причитаем и не жалуемся,
и это тоже наша судьба,
мы хотим сказать, несмотря на это, о жизни,
т. к. однажды придет день, когда мы будем свободны! 
И кровь горяча, и девушка далеко,
и ветер поет тихо, и я про нее так охотно,
когда верная она, верной она только остается!
Камни жестки, однако наш шаг тверд,
и мы несем кирки и лопаты,
и в сердце, в сердце любовь. 
О, Бухенвальд, я не могу тебя забыть... 
И ночь коротка, и день такой долгий,
однако песня звучит, которую Родина пела:
мы не должны лишаться мужества!
Держи шаг, товарищ, и не теряй мужества,
Потому что мы несем волю к жизни в крови,
и в сердце, в сердце веру. 
О, Бухенвальд, я не могу тебя забыть... 
1938 
О судьбе авторов  http://freiklick.at/index.php?option=co ... &Itemid=83 
" 
В декабре 1938 года начальник лагеря Бухенвальд приказал заключенным написать лагерную песню. Два австрийских заключенных Fritz Löhner-Beda и Hermann Leopoldi создали в короткое время три строфы песни Бухенвальда. Как маршевая песня она исполнялась лагерным оркестром при выходе и возвращении рабочих колонн.  
Уже 13 марта 1938 года (аншлюс Австрии) Löhner был арестован и доставлен в тюрьму на Elisabethpromenade в Вене. 1 апреля отправлен в концлагерь Дахау, а в сентябре - далее в концлагерь Бухенвальд. Там был создан "Марш Бухенвальд", музыку к которому написал Hermann Leopoldi. В 1942 году Fritz Löhner был переведен в концлагерь Auschwitz-Monowitz, где он умер 4 декабря 1942 года. 
" 
Hermann Leopoldi был в 1939 году выкуплен и эмигрировал в США.

----------


## FL

*Статья Дымшица о Буше (1967)* 
Александр Дымшиц - в 1945-49 гг. начальник отдела культуры в Управлении пропаганды Советской военной администрации в Берлине. 
"
АЛЕКСАНДР ДЫМШИЦ: ИЗБРАННЫЕ РАБОТЫ В ДВУХ ТОМАХ 
ТОМ ВТОРОЙ. Звенья памяти. ПОРТРЕТЫ И ЗАРИСОВКИ 
Москва («Художественная литература») 1983 
СЛОВА ЛЮБВИ И БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ 
Издательство «Советский композитор» выпустило книжку известного музыковеда и композитора Г. Шнеерсона «Эрнст Буш». Это очень хорошая книга, умно, обстоятельно и любовно повествующая о замечательном немецком революционном артисте и народном певце, о его героической жизни борца за коммунизм, о его великолепном творчестве. 
Книга Г. Шнеерсона заставила меня многое вспомнить — вспомнить и разволноваться. Я вновь и вновь испытал чувства огромной любви и благодарности к нашему (да, к нашему!) Эрнсту Бушу. Хочется, чтобы частичка этого волнения передалась читателю.
«Литературная Россия», 1963, 5 апреля; 1967, 25 августа. 
Впервые я видел и слышал Буша в середине 30-х годов. Он приехал к нам, а из СССР уехал в Испанию, на фронт гражданской войны. Был он тогда молод, строен, красив той красотой рабочего человека и воина революции, которая отличала среди немцев людей тельмановской гвардии. Я слышал, как он пел, и был потрясен и просветлен. Он пел песни на слова Мюзама, Тухольского, Брехта, Вайнерта, песни Ганса Эйслера. Он заставил нас смеяться. Внезапно, как по команде, поднимал он с мест целый зал — и казалось, он тут же мог повести нас на баррикады, в атаку, в бой. 
Потом я долго не видел Буша. Он сражался в Испании, томился во французском концлагере, его захватили гитлеровцы, судили, он был заключен в немецкую тюрьму, где его тяжко ранило во время бомбежки. Весной 1945 года мы встретились с ним в Берлине, где еще дымились руины и на каждом шагу виднелись следы войны. Советская Армия освободила Буша из заключения. Он сразу же встал в строй бойцов за новую социалистическую Германию. 
И снова — голос Буша. Этот удивительный голос, чарующий и грозный, иронический и призывный, лирический и трагедийный, звучал с прежней, несломленной силой. Он опять заставлял учащенно биться сердца, снова повелевал сотнями и тысячами. Буш пел песни о рабочей борьбе, об интернациональной солидарности, о боях в Испании и о русской революции, он звал немецкий народ строить новое отечество, он издевался над западногерманскими империалистами и над американскими колонизаторами. 
Мы часто встречались с Эрнстом в течение почти четырех лет. Мы дружили. Недавно, листая вырезки из старых газет, я увидел пожелтевшие снимки. Вот мы стоим в дружеской беседе — два силуэта; вот мы вместе с Бушем, Фридрихом Вольфом, Вилли Бределем, Гюнтером Вайзенборном на открытии театра Народной сцены. Вот западная газета, в которой Буша пытались «уколоть» нашей дружбой: он-де поет арии из оперы Вебера «Дымщиц» (перелицовка названия оперы «Фрейшютц» — «Вольный стрелок»). Помню, мы смеялись над этой дешевой остротой. 
Сколько раз я подпевал ему вместе со всем залом! Сколько раз счастливый и обновленный, выходил я с его концертов! И теперь, когда он далеко от меня, я люблю слушать пластинки с его чудесным голосом. 
В 1958 году мы, группа советских литераторов, были в гостях у Буша. Мы слушали новые записи его песен. Многое я знал и раньше, но вдруг мне открылось новое в его таланте. Он пел фольклорные, народные песни, пел песни Гете и Бетховена, Бехера и Эйслера, баллады с собственными текстами. Как сильно, как драматично и мудро пела в этих песнях народная душа! 
Г. Шнеерсон хорошо рассказывает о Буше — великом драматическом артисте. Для Буша нет рамок амплуа. От напряженнейшей трагедии до комедийного гротеска — таков его диапазон. Я видел его в «Фаусте» умнейшим и изящнейшим Мефистофелем, в «На дне» — поэтом гуманизма Сатиным, в «Кавказском меловом круге» Брехта — лиричнейшим певцом и комичнейшим судьей, в «Матросах из Катарро» Вольфа — волевым, стремительным и энергичным революционером. В «Жизни Галилея» Брехта Буш шел по всем кругам жизни человека, он «пережил» эту жизнь вместе со своим героем и заставил нас сопереживать трагедии великого ученого. А его героические роли — Павел Власов в «Матери», Юлиус Фучик в спектакле «Прага остается моей», председатель укома в «Шторме», — сколько в них боевого реализма и революционной романтики! 
Вспоминаю приезд Буша в Москву и Ленинград весной 1957 года. Тогда он гастролировал с брехтовским театром «Берлинер Ансамбль». Я просил его выступить в один из свободных вечеров в Ленинградском институте театра, музыки и кинематографии. Буш, конечно, согласился. Он радовался каждой встрече с советскими друзьями. Днем ему нездоровилось, но на вечер он приехал. Я тревожился — человеку под шестьдесят лет, за плечами такая жизнь, он утомлен, ему, должно быть, трудно... Но вот заполняется большой зал института. Буш заглянул в него, повеселел, усталость мигом исчезла. На сцене стоял молодой, красивый, веселый, обаятельный человек. Он пел, ему подпевали, это был вечер большой, сердечной дружбы. 
А я смотрел на Эрнста, на сына кильского рабочего, сына немецкого трудового народа, и вспоминал чудесные слова Энгельса о герое «Нибелунгов» Зигфриде — немецком юноше, прекрасном, смелом, отважном, справедливом молодом герое, о Зигфриде — представителе немецкой молодежи. «Родина Зигфрида» — так назвал свою статью Энгельс. Я думал и чувствовал — родина Зигфрида взрастила и воспитала Эрнста Буша, он ее сын, это она послала его в революционные бои за счастье немецкого народа и всего человечества. 
Я прочитал книжку Г. Шнеерсона, и из сердца моего вырвались слова любви и благодарности Эрнсту Бушу. Никогда не посмел бы я обнародовать их, если бы не знал, что эти слова, эти чувства не только мои, а многих и многих. У Буша много друзей в нашей стране. Я знаю, что этот мой привет отзовется и в сердце советского солдата, который весной 1945 года, встретив идущего из тюрьмы Буша и узнав его, пел вместе с ним «Песню единого фронта». Я знаю — у Буша тысячи советских друзей, умеющих ценить его беззаветную любовь к советскому народу. 
Хочется сказать спасибо Г. Шнеерсону за его хорошую книгу об Эрнсте Буше.  
— Ты, конечно, навестишь Эрнста? — спросил меня старый товарищ Ганс Роденберг.
— Я уже был у него. И буду еще, — ответил я Гансу. 
Эрнст Буш — моя старая любовь, крепкая любовь наших советских людей, — человек, которому почта всегда приносит письма от восторженных почитателей со всех концов Советского Союза. 
Не буду рассказывать о том, кто такой Эрнст Буш, — у нас это хорошо известно. Скажу лишь о том, как живет сейчас, что делает этот замечательный художник сцены, которого по праву назвали поющим сердцем рабочего класса, этот великолепный актер, этот удивительный певец — великий шансонье пролетарской революции. 
В последние годы Буш покинул сцену, ушел из театра. Он иногда выступает на концертах перед рабочими, перед молодежью. Вот уже несколько лет, как он выпускает одну за другой пластинки с записями своих песен. Песни немецкой революционной борьбы, участником которой он является всю свою сознательную жизнь, песни гражданской войны в Испании, на фронтах которой он сражался, песни русской революции, песни на слова немецких и советских поэтов — все это любовно выпускается Германской академией искусств. 
В доме на Леонгард-Франкштрассе, 11, где живет Буш, постоянно слышится музыка. Буш репетирует. Буш поет. Он работает днем и ночью (внезапно поднимается он среди ночи и бежит к роялю, чтобы проверить новый оттенок мотива). Сейчас он увлечен работой над новой, праздничной пластинкой, которую он посвящает пятидесятилетию Октября. Это наши песни, песни борьбы и труда, песенная и поэтическая летопись наших пятидесяти лет. 
Эрнст увлечен этой пластинкой превыше всего. Он выспрашивает о поэтах, об истории некоторых песен. Он перерабатывает переводы текстов, уточняет, улучшает их. Мы прослушиваем некоторые записи — Буш непрестанно стремится к их улучшению. 
Затем он показывает будущие пластинки, пока еще лишь нанесенные на лепту. Мы слушаем песни на сатирические тексты Кестнера, на патетические тексты Вайнерта, на тексты народных немецких песен. Все это изумительно сильно, поэтично, совершенно как истинное искусство. 
Бушу шестьдесят семь лет. За его плечами нелегкая жизнь — борьба, битвы, тюрьма, ранение, непрестанный нелегкий труд. Но Буш молод — молод душевно, у него спокойная, мудрая уверенность мастера. Он озабочен тем, чтобы удалась его пластинка — подарок к пятидесятилетию нашей страны, нашего Союза, который ему бесконечно дорог. 
К нашему празднику готовится еще один подарок — фильм об Эрнсте Буше — друге советских людей (режиссер К. Гасс). Немецкие товарищи хотят подарить его советским и немецким зрителям к нашему, общему празднику. 
В начале сентября Буш собирается быть с женой в Москве. Он хочет дать концерт для москвичей. Он радуется предстоящей встрече с Москвой, в которой не был десять лет.
Как всегда, мне трудно уходить от Буша, трудно расставаться с ним. Но на сей раз я предвижу скорую встречу. 
— До свидания, Эрнст! До свидания, Ирена! 
" 
Фото. Александр Дымшиц и Эрнст Буш.

----------


## FL

*Из журнала "Кругозор" (1964, 1967)*  http://www.krugozor.org/67/10/67_10_10.html
Журнал "Кругозор" 1967 №10, стр.8  

> КРАСНЫЕ ДАТЫ БУША 
>             Эрнст Буш – человек общительный. Говорить с ним – большое удовольствие. У него на всё свой взгляд, и он никогда не сдает позиций без боя. Однажды 67-летний Буш рассказал, как пришлось ему встречать даты Великого Октября:  *«7-летним мальчиком я впервые поднялся на подмостки, которые означали для меня открытый мир. В толпе бородатых поющих каменщиков в майские рабочие праздники 1907 года в Киле я запевал второй куплет «Интернационала». 
>             В 1917 году я уже был учеником слесаря на крупповской верфи «Германия» и руководителем районной социалистической организации рабочей молодёжи. В том году я пел на митинге в троицын день первую немецкую антивоенную «Солдатскую песню» Эриха Мюзама, которую он написал за год до этого, в октябре 1916 года. Это было в 1917-м. Но прошло больше года, пока волны революции докатились от Кронштадта по Балтийскому морю до Киля. 3 ноября 1918 года я был на демонстрации вместе с кильскими матросами. Они хотели освободить из тюрьмы товарищей, которые отказались идти в поход на Англию и загасили топки своих броненосцев. Этот день был подлинным началом революции в Германии, к сожалению, не такой успешной, как Октябрьская. 
>             В 1927 году мой актёрский стаж исчислялся семью годами, и я играл в пьесе А.Н.Толстого и П.Е.Щёголева. Немецкое название пьесы гласило: «Распутин, Романовы, война и народ, который восстал против них». Я играл две роли: генерала Фоша и русского рабочего. 
>             В Мадриде в 1937 году в день праздника Октября вместе с немецкими интербригадовцами я пел песню Ганса Эйслера на слова Бертольда Брехта «Серп и Молот». «Мы построили счастливую жизнь, прогнав господ, и с гордостью водрузили на наше Красное Знамя Серп и Молот. Серп и Молот – наши орудия, и Советский Союз, который мы строим, – опора всех угнетённых во всем мире. А если кто-нибудь полезет в советский сад, на них обрушится этот мирный Молот, а мирный Серп снесёт им головы».* 
>             После Испании пролетарский певец попал в лапы гестапо. В те годы и была создана его знаменитая «Песня болотных солдат» - так себя называли заключённые фашистских концлагерей. 
>             В тюрьме Буш был изувечен, казалось, что он уже не сможет петь. Но пришел 1945 год. Советские солдаты освободили Буша из тюрьмы в Бранденбурге, а советские врачи вылечили.  *«В 30-ю годовщину Великого Октября, в 1947 году, я пел в Берлинском Фридрихштадтпаласе вместе с Ансамблем Советской Армии».* 
>             На этом концерте был Константин Симонов: «В Берлине на холодной сцене пел немец, раненный в Испании, по обвинению в измене казнённый за глаза заранее. Пять раз друзьями похороненный, пять раз гестапо провороненный, то вновь иголкой в стог оброненный. Воскресший, бледный, как видение, стоял он, шрамом изуродованный, как документ сопротивления, вдруг в этом зале обнародованный». 
>             К празднику Э.Буш готовит цикл песен пролетариата. Одна из них называется «Песня о Чапаеве». 
> ...

 Цитата со звуковой страницы.   

> Эрнст Буш: "Дорогие друзья, товарищи, солдаты Красной Армии! Вы освободили меня из тюрьмы в 45-ом, вы первые дали мне тогда хлеба. Сегодня вы стоите на Эльбе - и это хорошо. Потому что, не будь вас здесь, с нами повторилась бы судьба Карфагена: вся Германия лежала бы в руинах и пепле."

  
Упоминаемая в тексте песня Ганса Эйслера на слова Бертольда Брехта «Серп и Молот»:  

> Hammer und Sichel
> Text: Bertolt Brecht / Musik: Hanns Eisler  
> Uns ein Leben aufzubauen haben wir die Herrn vertrieben
> und auf unsre roten Fahnen Hammer und Sichel stolz geschrieben. 
> Hammer und Sichel sind unser Werkzeug
> USSR was wir baun, das hält. 
> Für die Unterdrückten aller Länder eine Festung in der Welt!
> "Und sie werden sich sehr wundern über uns, wenn wir entdecken,
> daß sie ihre Schweineschnauzen in unsern Sowjetgarten stecken!"* 
> ...

----------


## FL

http://www.krugozor.org/64/3/64_03_08.html
Журнал "Кругозор" 1964 №3, стр.7  

> ПОЁТ Эрнст Буш 
>             Когда-то его назвали поющим сердцем пролетариата. 
>             Эрнст Буш! Какой он? 
>             Я это не очень представлял себе, когда ехал на улицу Генриха Манна в берлинский район Нидершёнхаузен. Калитка дома № 16 открыта. Возле неё высокий, широкоплечий человек. Выразительное лицо, изрезанное морщинами. Смешинки в уголках глаз. Эрнст Буш. 
>             В его кабинете портреты друзей – Бертольта Брехта, Ханнеса Эйслера, Элены Вагель. Книги, аппаратура для звукозаписи. Буш подошёл к проигрывателю. Зазвучала песня батальона Тельмана, песня немецких антифашистов, сражавшихся в Испании. В их рядах был Эрнст Буш. 
>             …Во время боёв за Мадрид в деревенской церкви собрались бойцы интернациональных бригад. Одни валились с ног и засыпали, едва голова касалась каменных плит пола. Другие сидели, опираясь на винтовки. В тот день франкисты в нескольких местах прорвали линию обороны республиканцев. К алтарю вышел Буш с гитарой. Он начал петь. Бойцы подтягивали. И вскоре в церкви гремела песня Тельманского батальона. 
>             «Голос певца поднимает класс»… Да, именно таков голос Эрнста Буша. 
>             Он достаёт с полки большую пластинку в нарядном бело-красном конверте. На обложке – джентльмен во фраке и дама в вечернем туалете с весьма смелым декольте выплясывают чарльстон. Пластинка выпущена в Западной Германии и называется «Золотые двадцатые годы». 
>             – Это, – говорит Буш, – их рассказ. Они собрали здесь тридцать девять певцов и четырнадцать политических деятелей. Золотые двадцатые годы… Тогда у нас было семь миллионов безработных. Я хочу сделать нашу пластинку. С нашими героями и с нашими песнями. Для нас двадцатые годы выглядели иначе, чем для них… Я хочу подготовить и записать песни, из которых сложится история последних десятилетий. Песни немецкого рабочего движения, героических борцов Испании, песни на слова Джо Хилла. Пока могу петь, буду петь! 
> ...

  
+ Отсутствующая в электронном виде:
33ГД-0003332  Кругозор 1973 N2 ( ::  Песни Матвея Блантера представляет Эрнст Буш. Партизан Железняк; Жди меня.  
P.S. В статьях есть ошибки, но не критичные.

----------


## FL

*Эрнст Буш и его харьковский двойник*  http://almanach-litera.aine.pl/sagalov/pub...rnst_bush.shtml 
Зиновий САГАЛОВ ПУБЛИЦИСТИКА, ЭССЕ: 
ЭРНСТ БУШ И ЕГО ХАРЬКОВСКИЙ "ДВОЙНИК" 
Апрель сорок пятого уже дышал пьянящим воздухом Победы. Ожесточенные схватки с гитлеровцами шли на ближних подступах к Берлину. Человечество, начинавшее свой день с военных сводок, с нетерпением ожидало, когда же отгремит последний залп этой самой кровавой и жестокой из войн.  
Ждали этого часа и те, кто томился в фашистских концлагерях. Открывались тяжелые ворота Заксенхаузена, Равенсбрюка, Бухенвальда. 27 апреля 1945 года получили долгожданную свободу заключенные Бранденбургской каторжной тюрьмы, это был один из самых страшных застенков 3 рейха.  
"В один прекрасный день дверь нашей камеры широко распахнулась, - вспоминал впоследствии один из смертников. - На пороге стоял рослый солдат с автоматом на груди и с красной звездой на ушанке... Это пришло освобождение".  
Этим узником, над которым уже витала смерть, был известный певец-антифашист Эрнст Буш. Глубокий шрам на лице и перебитый лицевой нерв неузнаваемо изменили облик артиста. Это был "подарок" с "летающей крепости" - американская бомба угодила как раз в то крыло тюрьмы, где находилась одиночка Буша. В руинах, оставшихся после бомбежки, было найдено его тело - казалось, без всяких признаков жизни. Рабочие "зондер-команды" бросили его на пол мертвецкой вместе с трупами других заключенных, погибших во время ночного налета. К счастью, один из "зондеров" услышал слабые стоны. Сердце певца еще билось...  
Десять дней Буш лежал без сознания в лазарете Бранденбургской тюрьмы. И первыми, кого он увидел, открыв глаза, был тюремный врач и какой-то гестаповский чин. "Теперь эта кривая морда уже не выйдет на сцену," - услышал он слова гестаповца.  
К великому счастью, он ошибся. В освобожденном Берлине советским хирургам удалось провести несколько тонких пластических операций (это в те-то годы и в условиях почти полевых!) и вернуть Бушу прежние черты. Уже в ноябре сорок пятого, встреченный громом аплодисментов, он вышел на сцену драматического театра, а 30 мая 1946 года впервые после войны снова запел. В переполненном зале, среди зрителей, находился военный корреспондент "Красной звезды" Константин Симонов. Впоследствии, вспоминая этот незабываемый вечер, он писал:  
"Впервые после войны я видел и слышал Эрнста Буша. Он еще не вполне оправился после ранения и производил впечатление больного и истощенного человека. Но в нем жила огромная сила и огромная страсть. А для меня этот человек... был прообразом новой Германии. Он был немцем, которого я люблю, он был символом той Германии, которую я люблю. Поэтому я посвятил одно из первых стихотворений, написанных мною после войны, немцу Эрнсту Бушу:   
Пять раз друзьями похороненный,
Пять раз гестапо провороненный,
То гримированный, то в тюрьмах ломанный,
То вновь иголкой в стог оброненный,
Воскресший, бледный, как видение,
Стоял он, шрамом изуродованный,
Как документ Сопротивления..."   
Вскоре вместе с прославленным брехтовским театром "Берлинер Ансамбль" он приезжает в Советский Союз. Спектакли " Жизнь Галилея", "Кавказский меловой круг", "Мамаша Кураж и ее дети", в которых Буш исполняет ведущие роли, триумфально проходят в Москве и Ленинграде.  
Выступая в концертных программах, он поет свои известные всему миру "шлягеры": "Красный Веддинг","Песню единого фронта", "Болотные солдаты", а также песни советских композиторов - "Священная война", "Жди меня" (кстати, на симоновские стихи), "Песню о встречном".  
К сожалению, в том городе, где я жил, в Харькове, певец ни разу не выступал. Нам довелось слышать его великолепный неповторимый голос лишь на пластинках. Но - парадокс! - именно на харьковском телевидении возникла в начале шестидесятых годов идея - создать телевизионный спектакль об Эрнсте Буше. Но уже беглое знакомство с его жизненной одиссеей, казалось, делало невозможным осуществление нашего замысла.  
Судьба этого политического шансонье, калейдоскоп событий, городов и стран никак не могли уместиться в рамках обычного полуторачасового спектакля.  
И вот, с благословения телевизионного начальства студия отважилась на рискованный эксперимент - показать этот спектакль в трех частях (сериях) в течение одной недели. Представляю себе снисходительную усмешку современного зрителя, привыкшего, скажем, к бесконечным сериалам типа "Клона" или "Санта-Барбары". Но ведь это было сорок лет тому назад, когда в природе еще, по-моему, не существовало видеомагнитофонов и передача сразу же шла в эфир.  
У истоков замысла и в процессе его воплощения стояли работавшие в ту пору на Харьковском ТВ режиссер Иван Даниленко, художник Георгий Камышанский, главный оператор Вадим Евсеев, ст. редактор Ольга Бойко. Писал сценарий автор этих строк.  
Самой важной из стоявших перед постановщикам задач был, конечно, выбор актера на роль Буша. После долгих размышлений и проб Даниленко остановился на артисте Театра им. Пушкина Болеславе Березовском. Зрители знали его по ярким театральным работам: Алексей в "Оптимистической трагедии", Разметнов в "Поднятой целине", Ведерников в "Годах странствий". Обаяние и искренность сочетались в нем с внутренней силой и энергетикой.  
Выпускник киевского театрального института им. Карпенко-Карого, отмеченный за успехи в учебе стипендией имени Немировича-Данченко, Болеслав отлично владел техникой актерского мастерства, способностью к органичному перевоплощению. Была и еще одна немаловажная грань в таланте артиста, так необходимая для создания образа певца: Болеслав Евгеньевич был не только исключительно музыкален, но и сам, как оказалось сочинял песни и великолепно исполнял их под гитару.  
Ведь с самого начала перед режиссером встал нелегкий вопрос: чей голос услышит зритель - самого Буша или артиста, исполняющего его роль?  
"У нас не музыкальный лекторий, - сказал Даниленко. - Мы создаем художественный образ певца. Должен петь тот, кого мы видим в кадре и - на русском языке".  
Из фондов Всесоюзного радио были выписаны записи песен Буша. Удалось разыскать ноты и переводы песен на русский язык. И вот, на одной из репетиций, Березовский-Буш запел. Мужественно, резко, акцентируя наиболее важные места текста:   
Нам лопаты давят плечи,
Нас гнетет безмерный труд.
Здесь и птицы не щебечут,
Здесь и травы не цветут!
Болотные солдаты,
Идем среди проклятых
Болот...  
Это была знаменитая "Песня болотных солдат", сложенная узниками фашистского концлагеря "Бергемоор" под Ганновером. Песня, облетевшая благодаря Бушу, весь мир.  
Первая на украинских студиях "трехсерийка" прошла успешно. На дружеском "чаепитии" по поводу окончания работы Болеслав пел свои, уже не бушевские песни - о любви, о фронтовых друзьях. Голос его уже тоже был другим - мягким, лиричным, задушевным - он уже вышел из образа своего героя.  
- А знаете, ребята, - сказал неожиданно Болеслав, перебирая струны гитары, - теоретически я бы мог встретиться с Бушем на берлинских улицах в мае сорок пятого. Ведь после освобождения он с советскими войсками попадает в Берлин. А наша часть, после ожесточенных боев, была расквартирована в германской столице. Вот так... 
Скромный человек, он ни разу за все время работы не обмолвился о том, что рядовым солдатом прошел всю войну до самого Берлина. А после войны участвовал в историческом Параде Победы. И одна из его песен, которые мы тогда услышали, была посвящена этому незабываемому дню.  
Не помню, кому пришла в голову мысль послать альбом фотографий из нашего спектакля самому Э.Бушу, адреса его мы не знали, написали по методе чеховского Ваньки Жукова: "Берлин, Эрнсту Бушу". Каково же было наше удивление, когда через месяц-полтора на студию пришел объемистый пакет. В нем, к нашей радости, оказалась книжечка о певце с его дарственной надписью: "Mit herzliche Dank und freundliche Grüße. Ernst Busch. März 1965 (С сердечной благодарностью и дружеским приветом. Эрнст Буш. Март 1965)", а также несколько долгоиграющих граммпластинок с его песнями. Уезжая на ПМЖ в Германию я передал все это в фонд Харьковской музыкально-театральной библиотеки им. Станиславского.  
Распространенный в те годы метод адресации:
"ГДР, Берлин, Эрнсту Бушу, певцу рабочего класса".

----------


## FL

*Ганс Эйслер. Силуэты композиторов ХХ века.*  http://www.maestroes.com/hanns-eisler.html
" *Hanns Eisler / Ганс Эйслер (1898 - 1962)*   
В конце 20-х годов в рабочих районах Берлина, а затем в широких кругах германского пролетариата, стали распространяться боевые массовые песни Ганса Эйслера - композитора-коммуниста, в дальнейшем сыгравшего выдающуюся роль в истории революционной песни XX века. 
В содружестве с поэтами Бертольтом Брехтом, Эрихом Вайнертом, певцом Эрнстом Бушем Эйслер вводит в обиход новый тип песни - песню-лозунг, песню-плакат, призывающую к борьбе против мира капитализма. Так возникает песенный жанр, приобретший наименование "Kampflieder"- "песни борьбы". К этому жанру Эйслер пришел сложным путем.  
Сборник под ред. Г. Шнеерсона, выпущенный в Москве в 1937 году издательством "Музгиз". 
Ганс Эйслер родился в Лейпциге, но прожил здесь недолго, всего четыре года. Детство и юность он провел в Вене. Занятия музыкой начались в раннем возрасте, в 12 лет он пытается сочинять. Без помощи педагогов, учась только на примерах известной ему музыки, Эйслер пишет свои первые сочинения, отмеченные печатью дилетантизма. Юношей Эйслер вступает в молодежную революционную организацию, а когда началась первая мировая война, он активно участвует в создании и распространении агитационной литературы, направленной против войны. 
Ему было 18 лет, когда он попал на фронт солдатом. Здесь впервые скрестились в его сознании музыка и революционные идеи и возникли первые песни - отклики на окружающую его действительность. 
После войны, вернувшись в Вену, Эйслер поступает в консерваторию и становится учеником Арнольда Шёнберга, создателя додекафонической системы, призванной разрушить веками слагавшиеся принципы музыкальной логики и материалистической музыкальной эстетики. В педагогической же практике тех лет Шёнберг обращался исключительно к классической музыке, ориентируя своих учеников на сочинение по строгим каноническим правилам, имеющим глубокие традиции. 
Годы, проведенные в классе Шёнберга (1918-1923), дали Эйслеру возможность изучить основы композиторской техники. В его фортепианных сонатах, Квинтете для духовых инструментов, хорах на стихи Гейне, изысканных миниатюрах для голоса, флейты, кларнета, альта и виолончели сказывается и уверенная манера письма, и наслоения разнородных влияний, в первую очередь, естественно, влияние учителя, Шёнберга. 
Эйслер близко сходится с руководителями хорового самодеятельного искусства, очень развитого в Австрии, и вскоре становится одним из наиболее страстных поборников массовых форм музыкального просвещения в рабочей среде. Тезис "Музыка и революция" становится определяющим и нерушимым на всю его жизнь. Именно поэтому он испытывает внутреннюю необходимость пересмотра эстетических позиций, привитых Шёнбергом и его окружением. В конце 1924 года Эйслер переезжает в Берлин, где так напряженно бьется пульс жизни германского рабочего класса, где влияние коммунистической партии растет с каждым днем, где выступления Эрнста Тельмана прозорливо указывают трудящимся массам на то, какую опасность таит в себе все более активизирующаяся деятельность реакции, идущей к фашизму. 
Первые выступления Эйслера в качестве композитора вызывают в Берлине подлинный скандал. Поводом для него было исполнение вокального цикла на тексты, заимствованные из газетных объявлений. Задача, которую Эйслер поставил перед собой, была ясна: нарочитым прозаизмом, будничностью нанести "пощечину общественному вкусу", имея в виду вкусы обывателей, мещан, как это практиковали русские футуристы в своих литературных и устных выступлениях. На исполнение "Газетных объявлений" критика прореагировала соответствующим образом, не скупясь в выборе бранных слов и оскорбительных эпитетов. 
Сам же Эйслер отнесся к эпизоду с "Объявлениями" достаточно иронически, понимая, что возбуждение переполоха и скандалов в обывательском болоте вряд ли стоит рассматривать как событие серьезное. Продолжая начатую еще в Вене дружбу с рабочей самодеятельностью, Эйслер получает в Берлине значительно более широкие возможности, связав свою деятельность с Марксистской рабочей школой, одним из очагов идеологической работы, организованным Центральным Комитетом Коммунистической партии Германии. Именно здесь завязывается его творческая дружба с поэтами Бертольтом Брехтом и Эрихом Вайнертом, с композиторами Карлом Ранклем, Владимиром Фоглем, Эрнстом Мейером. 
Следует помнить, что конец 20-х годов - время тотального успеха джаза, новинки, появившейся в Германии после войны 1914-18 годов. Эйслера привлекают в джазе тех времен не сентиментальные вздохи, не чувственная томность медленного фокстрота и не суматоха модного тогда танца "шимми" - он высоко оценивает четкость отрывистого ритма, нерушимой канвы маршевой сетки, на которой отчетливо выделяется мелодический рисунок. Так возникают песни и баллады Эйслера, приближающиеся по своим мелодическим очертаниям в одних случаях к речевым интонациям, в других - к немецкой народной песне, но всегда основанные па полном подчинении исполнителя железной поступи ритма (чаще всего маршевого), на патетической, ораторской динамике. Огромную популярность завоевывают такие песни, как "Коминтерн" ("Заводы, вставайте!"), "Песнь солидарности" на текст Бертольта Брехта: 
Пусть встают земли народы,
Чтобы сила их слилась,
Чтобы стать земле свободной,
Чтобы земля кормила нас! 
Или такие песни, как "Песни собирателей хлопка", "Болотные солдаты", "Красный Веддинг", "Песнь о черством хлебе", получившие известность в большинстве стран мира и испытавшие на себе судьбу подлинно революционного искусства: привязанность и любовь одних социальных групп и ненависть их классовых антагонистов. 
Эйслер обращается и к более развернутой форме, к балладе, но и здесь он не ставит перед исполнителем чисто вокальных трудностей - тесситурных, темповых. Все решает страстность, патетика интерпретации, разумеется, при наличии соответствующих вокальных ресурсов. Этот исполнительский стиль обязан в наибольшей степени Эрнсту Бушу - человеку, подобно Эйслеру, посвятившему себя музыке и революции. Драматический актер с широкой амплитудой воплощенных им образов: Яго, Мефистофель, Галилей, герои пьес Фридриха Вольфа, Бертольта Брехта, Лиона Фейхтвангера, Георга Бюхнера - он обладал своеобразным певческим голосом, баритоном высокого металлического тембра. Поразительное чувство ритма, идеальная дикция в сочетании с актерским искусством перевоплощения помогли ему создать целую галерею социальных портретов в различных жанрах - от простенькой песенки до дифирамба, памфлета, ораторского агитационного выступления. Более точного совпадения композиторского замысла и исполнительского воплощения, чем ансамбль Эйслер - Буш, трудно себе представить. Их совместное исполнение баллады "Тайный поход против Советского Союза" (Эта баллада известна под названием "Тревожный марш") и "Баллады инвалидов войны" производили неизгладимое впечатление. 
Приезды Эйслера и Буша в Советский Союз в 30-х годах, их встречи с советскими композиторами, писателями, беседы с А. М. Горьким оставили глубокий след не только в воспоминаниях, но и в реальной творческой практике, так как многие исполнители восприняли стилевые черты интерпретации Буша, а композиторы - специфическую манеру письма Эйслера. Такие разные песни, как "Полюшко-поле" Л. Книппера, "Вот солдаты идут" К. Молчанова, "Бухенвальдский набат" В. Мурадели, "Если бы парни всей земли" В. Соловьева-Седого, при всем их своеобразии, унаследовали гармонические, ритмические, в чем-то и мелодические формулы Эйслера. 
Приход фашистов к власти провел демаркационную линию в биографии Ганса Эйслера. По одну сторону оказалась та ее часть, которая связана была с Берлином, с десятилетней напряженной партийной и композиторской деятельностью, по другую - годы скитаний, пятнадцать лет эмиграции, сначала в странах Европы, а затем в США. 
Когда в 1937 году испанские республиканцы подняли знамя борьбы против фашистских банд Муссолини, Гитлера и собственной контрреволюции, Ганс Эйслер и Эрнст Буш оказались в рядах республиканских отрядов плечом к плечу с добровольцами, устремившимися из многих стран на помощь испанским братьям. Здесь, в окопах Гвадалахары, Университетского городка, Толедо звучали только что сочиненные Эйслером песни. Его "Марш Пятого полка" и "Песню 7 января" пела вся республиканская Испания. В песнях Эйслера звучала такая же непреклонность, как в лозунгах Долорес Ибаррури: "Лучше погибнуть стоя, чем жить на коленях". 
И когда объединенные силы фашизма задушили республиканскую Испанию, когда реальной стала угроза мировой войны, Эйслер переехал в Америку. Здесь он отдает свои силы педагогике, концертным выступлениям, сочинению киномузыки. В этом жанре Эйслер стал работать особенно интенсивно после переезда в крупный центр американской кинематографии - Лос-Анжелес. 
И, хотя его музыка получала высокую оценку деятелей кино и даже удостаивалась официальных наград, хотя Эйслер пользовался дружеской поддержкой Чарли Чаплина, жизнь его в Штатах была не сладкой. Композитор-коммунист не вызывал симпатий официальных лиц, особенно из числа тех, кому по долгу службы надлежало "следить за идеологией". 
Тоска по Германии сказывается во многих произведениях Эйслера. Может быть, всего сильней в крохотной песне "Германия" на стихи Брехта. 
Край моей печали,
Ты теперь вдали,
Сумерки застлали
Небеса твои.
Новый день настанет,
Вспомнишь ты не раз
Песнь, что пел изгнанник
В этот горький час. 
Мелодия песни близка немецкому фольклору и одновременно песням, выросшим на традициях Вебера, Шуберта, Мендельсона. Кристальная чистота напева не оставляет сомнений в том, из каких душевных глубин вытек этот мелодический ручеек. 
В 1948 году Ганс Эйслер был внесен в списки "нежелательных иностранцев", - так звучало обвинение. Как указывает один из исследователей, "чиновник-маккартист назвал его Карлом Марксом в музыке. Композитор был заключен в тюрьму". А спустя короткое время, несмотря на вмешательство и хлопоты Чарли Чаплина, Пабло Пикассо и многих других крупнейших деятелей искусства, "страна свободы и демократии" выслала Ганса Эйслера в Европу. 
Английские власти старались не отстать от своих заокеанских коллег и отказали Эйслеру в гостеприимстве. Некоторое время Эйслер живет в Вене. В Берлин он переезжает в 1949 году. Волнующими были встречи с Бертольтом Брехтом, с Эрнстом Бушем, но самой волнующей была встреча с народом, певшим и старые довоенные песни Эйслера, и его новые песни. Здесь, в Берлине, Эйслер написал песню на стихи Иоганнеса Бехера "Мы воспрянем из руин и построим светлое будущее", которая была Национальным гимном Германской Демократической Республики. 
В 1958 году торжественно было отмечено 60-летие Эйслера. Он продолжал писать много музыки для театра и кино. И снова Эрнст Буш, чудом спасшийся из застенков гитлеровских концлагерей, запел песни своего друга и соратника. На этот раз "Левый марш" на стихи Маяковского. 
7 сентября 1962 года Ганс Эйслер умер. Его имя присвоено Высшей музыкальной школе в Берлине. 
Далеко не все произведения названы в этом небольшом очерке. Преимущество отдано песне. Вместе с тем камерная и симфоническая музыка Эйслера, его остроумнейшие музыкальные оформления спектаклей Бертольта Брехта, музыка к десяткам фильмов вошли не только в биографию Эйслера, но и в историю развития этих жанров. Пафос гражданственности, верность идеалам революции, воля и талант композитора, знающего свой народ и поющего вместе с ним, - все это придало неотразимость его песням, могучему оружию композитора.
" 
Еще одна статья о биографии Эйслера:  http://www.classic-music.ru/eisler.html
"
ГАНС ЭЙСЛЕР (Eisler)
(1898-1962) 
Г. Эйслер занимает почетное место среди прогрессивных композиторов XX в. Его музыка воплощает наиболее острые, злободневные социальные проблемы современности. Песенное творчество Эйслера стало символом революционного пролетарского искусства, а его разнообразная творческая и общественная деятельность представляет замечательный пример политической активности и принципиальности, преданности интернациональной миссии рабочего класса и горячего патриотизма. 
Эйслер родился в семье известного философа Рудольфа Эйслера. В 1901 г. семья переехала в Вену, где будущий композитор получил общее образование в одной из гимназий. Хотя склонность к музыке и несомненную одаренность он обнаружил уже в детстве, систематические музыкальные занятия Эйслер начал лишь после первой мировой войны, которую с 16 лет прошел солдатом и был дважды ранен. Решив посвятить себя музыке и имея уже некоторый творческий опыт, Эйслер в 1919 г. поступил в Венскую консерваторию, а вскоре стал учеником А. Шенберга. За 4 года обучения (1919-23) Эйслер прошел у него великолепную профессиональную школу, сохранив на всю жизнь огромную благодарность и благоговейное почтение к учителю. Шенберг высоко ценил в начинающем композиторе оригинальность и самостоятельность мышления, считал его одним из лучших своих учеников наряду с А. Бергом и А. Веберном. 
Свой путь в творчестве Эйслер начал как представитель музыкального авангарда: его ранние сочинения (2 фортепианные сонаты, романсы, Дивертисмент для духовых инструментов) написаны в атональной манере с использованием додекафонией техники композиции. Однако дальше по пути первых своих сочинений Эйслер не пошел. Под влиянием идей Великой Октябрьской социалистической революции и Ноябрьской революции в Германии в работе с пролетарскими хоровыми объединениями формировались его идейно-политические взгляды, его отношение к искусству как оружию борьбы. Контакты с рабочим музыкальный движением укрепились с переездом в Берлин в 1925 г. Берлинский период наиболее значительный в творчестве композитора (1925-33). Эйслер оказался в самом центре прогрессивных политических и художественных проблем. Высокий накал классовой борьбы, инициатива широких трудящихся масс рождали новое искусство. Эстетической платформой для многих выдающихся немецких художников стал лозунг Фр. Вольфа "Искусство - это оружие!" Эйслер активно включился в работу по созданию боевого репертуара Рабочего певческого союза, стал музыкальным лидером самодеятельного движения агитпропа, выступал с яркими публицистическими статьями в коммунистической печати, преподавал в Марксистской рабочей школе. Основу его творчества в эти годы составляют боевые песни (Kampflieder), хоры, сатирические куплеты и эстрадные шансон, политические баллады, музыка к "красным ревю" агитпропгрупп, к драматическим спектаклям и кинофильмам. Огромную популярность Эйслеру принесли такие песни, как "Красный Веддинг", "Коминтерн", "Тревожный марш", "Песнь солидарности". Это яркие, мобилизующие несокрушимой энергией волевого ритма песни-марши, песни-призывы Броский плакатный песенный стиль рождается в них на основе синтеза традиций интернационального революционного фольклора и героической маршевости, представленной в творчестве композиторов-классиков (Л. Бетховена, Ф. Шопена, Г. Малера), влияния бытовой музыки и пафоса митинговой речи. 
Дальнейшую судьбу Эйслера определила судьба его родины. Февраль 1933 г. застал Эйслера в Вене. О возвращении в Берлин не могло быть и речи: фашисты жестоко расправлялись с представителями прогрессивной немецкой интеллигенции, на кульминации прервалось развитие революционного пролетарского искусства. 15 лет (1933-4 ::  продолжался период вынужденного изгнания. Первые 5 лет Эйслер провел в скитаниях по странам Европы - жил в Париже, Лондоне, Праге, гостил у Б. Брехта в Дании, как почетный председатель Международного музыкального бюро приезжал в Москву, совершал поездки в США и снова возвращался в Европу. В разгар гражданской войны в Испании Эйслер устремился туда, где в интернациональных бригадах сражались добровольцы из многих стран мира и среди них брат композитора Герхард и давний его друг Эрнст Буш. 
С 1938 г. Эйслер постоянно живет в США, много преподает, работает в кино и создает целый ряд инструментальных ансамблей и сюит на основе киномузыки (2 септета, 2 нонета, Камерную симфонию, квинтет "Четырнадцать способов изображения дождя" и др.). В соавторстве о Т. Адорно Эйслер написал книгу "Сочинение музыки для кино" (1947). Творчество периода эмиграции неоднородно. В первые годы появляются новые массовые песни: "Песнь единого фронта", "Песнь о Сааре", "Болотные солдаты", "Раб, кто даст тебе свободу", "Серп и молот", 4 баллады на ст. Брехта. Однако постепенно революционная действенность Kampflieder уступает место психологическим мотивам в камерной лирике. Личный тон окрашивает вокальные монолога, написанные преимущественно на тексты Брехта (в т. ч. "Голливудская книга песен" - 1942). Оригинален цикл из 9 камерных кантат для голоса и различных инструментальных ансамблей. В них преобладает сложная мелодика декламационного склада на основе своеобразно трактованной серийной техники. Продолжается работа над музыкой к пьесам Брехта: "Круглоголовые и остроголовые" (1934-36), "Страх и нищета в Третьей империи" (1945), "Жизнь Галилея" (1947), "Швейк во второй мировой войне" (1943-59). Центральные сочинения периода эмиграции - реквием "Ленин" (1937) и монументальный вокально-симфонический цикл "Немецкая симфония" (1935-39) - оба на тексты Брехта. 
Длительное пребывание Эйслера в США было прервано позорным инцидентом. Сразу после войны здесь была организована Комиссия по расследованию антиамериканской деятельности, которая предъявила Эйслеру обвинение в революционно-политической деятельности, "в распространении коммунизма с помощью песен". Композитор был выслан из страны. В Европе Эйслер жил сначала в Вене, а с 1950 г. окончательно переселился в столицу ГДР Берлин. Перед ним со всей остротой встала задача построения национальной социалистической культуры. Основу разнообразной деятельности композитора в последние годы составила педагогика: он был профессором Высшей музыкальной школы в Берлине (она носит сейчас его имя), являлся членом Немецкой академии искусств. Эйслера по праву считают главой композиторской школы ГДР. 
Творчество последнего периода отмечено прояснением музыкального языка, умиротворенностью и мудрой простотой. Совместно с И. Бехером Эйслер написал Национальный гимн ГДР (1949). По-прежнему много композитор работает в области кино- и театральной музыки. В многоликом творческом наследии Эйслера наиболее яркую страницу образуют песни борьбы. С этим жанром в первую очередь связано новаторство композитора, его основной вклад в музыкальное искусство XX в., их отголоски слышны и сегодня в песнях борьбы и протеста многих народов мира.  
В. Назарова
"

----------


## FL

*Григорий Шнеерсон (1901-1982), советский музыковед* 
ШНЕЕРСОН Григорий Михайлович [28 II (13 III) 1901, Енисейск - 6 II 1982, Москва] - советский музыковед. Засл. деят. искусств РСФСР (1979). 
В 1915-18 занимался в Петрогр. консерватории по классу фп. у H. H. Позняковской, в 1919 брал уроки игры на фп. у Н. К. Метнера, затем у К. Н. Игумнова (Москва). Работал концертмейстером в разл. коллективах Москвы (Т-р Пролеткульта, "Синяя блуза", Т-р Сатиры), Витебска (2-й Белорус. драм. театр). С 1932 ответств. секретарь муз. секции Междунар. объединения революц. театров. С 1936 секретарь Иностр. бюро CК СССР, консультант по музыке Всесоюзного общества культурной связи с заграницей (ВОКС). В 1942-48 зав. муз. отделом ВОКСа. Поддерживал дружеские связи с Э. Бушем, Э. Вайнертом, X. Эйслером, Э. Г. Майером. В 1948-1961 зав. заруб. отделом журн. "Советская музыка". С 1968 пред. Сов. комитета Междунар. реферативного каталога музыковедческих работ (RILM). Автор работ по совр. заруб. и сов. музыке. Ответств. редактор серии кн.: "Зарубежная литература о музыке" (Реферативный указатель за 1954-58, вып. 1-3, М., 1962-68; то же, за 1959-66, вып. 1-2, М., 1972-7 :: . Чл.-корр. Академии искусств ГДР (196 :: , почетный чл. итал. Академии наук, литературы и искусства (1977).

----------


## FL

http://www.dean-reed.ru/people/shneerson.html  *О Г.М.Шнеерсоне* 
У каждого творческого поколения – а они дополняются каждые 10-15 лет - свои авторитеты. Среди музыкантов, членов Союза композиторов СССР, вышедших в общественную жизнь в середине тридцатых годов прошлого века, одним из таких авторитетов стал Григорий Михайлович Шнеерсон. 
Прежде всего это был всесторонне образованный, чуткий музыкант, учившийся в разные года у великих художников (композитора и пианиста Н.Метнера, а также К.Игумнова), имевший огромный практический опыт концертно-театральной работы. Кроме того, Григорий Михайлович был европейски образованным человеком, свободно владевшим несколькими иностранными языками (что было в ту пору явлением достаточно редким). И добавлю, Шнеерсон запомнился как великолепно воспитанный человек – неизменно корректный, доброжелательный, нравственно безупречный. 
Всё это и определило его место в художественной жизни СССР, в культурной политике нашего государства. 
Григорий Михайлович Шнеерсон на протяжении десятилетий возглавлял различные общественные службы, напрямую выходившие на контакты с зарубежными государствами (иностранная комиссия в Союзе композиторов СССР, Всесоюзное общество культурных связей с заграницей (ВОКС), зарубежный отдел журнала «Советская музыка», всевозможные русские и иноязычные издательства. Перу Шнеерсона принадлежит несколько книг о западной и восточной музыке, множество газетных и журнальных статей, публикаций в различных искусствоведческих сборниках. 
Особое внимание уделял Шнеерсон демократической культуре стран Европы, Северной Америки, Китаю. Уже в тридцатые годы он познакомился и стал близким другом двух выдающихся немецких антифашистов – Ганса Эйслера – крупнейшего композитора, и Эрнста Буша – легендарного певца. Их песенное творчество было необычайно популярно в Советском Союзе. Горячо поддерживал Шнеерсон в последующие десятилетия художественное творчество композиторов и артистов, связанных с народной культурой – выступления, в частности, английских и американских певцов – пропагандистов «фолк-культуры» - массовой песенно-танцевальной культуры, опирающейся на народные истоки. 
Наделённый цепкой памятью, редчайшей интеллектуальной способностью к классификации самых различных явлений искусства, неутомимой работоспособностью, Григорий Михайлович на протяжении многих десятилетий вёл переписку с огромным количеством зарубежных корреспондентов. Его статьи и книги до сих пор сохраняют своё значение для российской музыкальной культуры современности, являясь источником уникальной информации и добрых намерений служения родному искусству. 
Ю.С.Корев - специально для сайта http://www.dean-reed.ru

----------


## FL

*Памяти Друга* _(Статья публикуется с купюрами. – прим. ред. сайта)_ 
Не стало Григория Михайловича Шнеерсона. Это – большая, невосполнимая утрата для нашего музыкознания, для всей нашей музыкальной культуры. Более полувека этот исключительно работоспособный, знающий, умный человек – музыкант, учёный, пропагандист – осуществлял на практике наши музыкально-культурные связи с зарубежными странами. Мне иногда казалось, что Шнеерсон – не просто активный музыковед-международник: он как бы являл собой в едином лице целое негласное учреждение по музыкально-культурным связям. Оно действовало бескорыстно и безотказно на протяжении более полувека, постоянно информируя зарубежных друзей о музыкальных событиях в СССР и столь же систематично распространяя у нас информацию о зарубежной музыке. В этом плане он всегда оказывался удивительно оперативным, заинтересованным, поистине влюблённым в своё дело. К нему обращались люди со всех континентов мира, присылали ему ноты, книги, диски; он знакомил их с нашими музыкальными достижениями, пропагандировал зарубежное творчество в наших журналах, показывал их музыку советской аудитории. Под редакцией Шнеерсона и с его предисловиями выходили в свет нотные сборники и клавиры, библиографические справочники, пластинки. Он был одним из первых, кто знакомил нашу публику с искусством Г.Эйслера и Э.Буша, Дж.Гершвина и П.Робсона, П.Сигера и К.Паласио. Любой московский композитор или музыковед мог обратиться к Шнеерсону по поводу современной зарубежной музыки, и он охотно делился своими знаниями. У него постоянно консультировались молодые исследователи зарубежной музыки; он никому не отказывал. Каждый день почта доставляла ему письма из Франции, Италии, ФРГ, Англии, США – запрашивали о новостях советской музыки, интересовались вышедшими нотами, предлагали выступить со статьёй, консультировались – и Шнеерсон мгновенно откликался на запросы друзей. …  
Шнеерсон был истинным полиглотом: я не знаю, кто из наших музыкантов – после легендарного И.И.Соллертинского – так свободно владел основными европейскими языками. Он разговаривал по-немецки, по-английски, по-французски, знал испанский, который с увлечением освоил в дни памятных событий в Испании 30-х годов; он читал по-итальянски, по-польски, а в 40-е годы, уже немолодым человеком, усердно изучал китайский и тогда же написал первую на русском языке книгу о музыке Китая. 
Юность Шнеерсона совпала с началом нашей Революции. Он родился в семье педагога-революционера, отбывавшего политическую ссылку в Восточной Сибири (место рождения – город Енисейск). Он рассказывал, как 16-летним студентом вступил в ряды народной милиции и с красной повязкой на рукаве нёс службу охраны порядка на улицах революционного Петрограда. В 1918 году успешно совмещал учёбу в Московской консерватории (у Н.К. Метнера) с работой в качестве пианиста в студии Пролеткульта. В первую годовщину Октябрьской Революции в составе Пролеткультовской концертной группы выступал на праздничном вечере перед В.И. Лениным и Н.К. Крупской – это был предмет особой гордости Григория Михайловича, о чём он неоднократно вспоминал всю свою жизнь…[1] 
В 20-е годы Шнеерсон – сотрудник Музыкального бюро МОРТа – Международного объединения революционных театров. Здесь завязалась его личная дружба со многими зарубежными писателями, музыкантами, посвятившими себя борьбе за идеалы социализма. Его хорошо знали Артур Пик, Фридрих Вольф, Эрих Вайнерт. Его ближайшим другом, с начала 30-х годов стал великий певец германского рабочего класса Эрнст Буш. Тесная дружба с Бушем длилась более сорока пяти лет: Шнеерсон был аккомпаниатором Буша во время его выступлений в СССР, разучивал с ним новые советские песни, снабжал его нотами. В тяжкие для артиста годы заключения в лагере интернированных московский друг отправил ему продовольственную посылку, чудом дошедшую через все кордоны и рогатки. Потом уже, когда Буш, спасшись от фашистского каземата, стал активным строителем музыкальной культуры ГДР, - Шнеерсон по его приглашению многократно выезжал в Берлин, чтобы вместе со старым товарищем готовить песенный репертуар для новых альбомов грамзаписей. Я не раз наблюдал, с какой трогательной нежностью Буш относился к Григорию Михайловичу, обращаясь к нему: «Lieber Grischa!». Так же тепло, как к близкому товарищу, относился к нему и Эрнст Майер, всегда навещавший его во время приездов в СССР. Мне казалось, что в личных симпатиях немецких товарищей к Г.М. Шнеерсону как бы конденсировалась их любовь и преданность к нашей стране, к советской культуре. 
Много лет – с середины 30-х годов и до конца 40-х – Шнеерсон возглавлял музыкальный отдел ВОКСа – Всесоюзного общества по культурным связям с зарубежными странами. Сколько добрых дел было сделано им в те годы, особенно в период Великой Отечественной войны. Тогда советская симфония – во главе с пламенной Седьмой Шостаковича – потрясала умы и сердца миллионов зарубежных слушателей, и в этом триумфальном продвижении нашей музыкальной классики на Запад – толика участия Григория Михайловича. 
Где бы ни трудился этот добрый и скромный человек – в аппарате Союза композиторов, в редакции журнала «Советская музыка»[2], - он неизменно проявлял свои превосходные деловые и душевные качества – внимание к людям, воспитанность, знание дела, увлечённость дорогим ему искусством. Мало кто знает, что Григорий Михайлович был не только журналистом, автором книг, организатором наших зарубежных связей, но и отличным пианистом, когда-то выступавшим на эстраде, а также композитором, писавшим массовые песни (несколько его песен исполнял Эрнст Буш). В первые месяцы войны он оказался и дирижёром, возглавляя один из дивизионных ансамблей. 
Но, конечно, главной заслугой Г.М. Шнеерсона была интересная музыковедческая деятельность, представленная двумя десятками книг и сотнями журнальных и газетных статей. Он впервые знакомил советских читателей с новыми произведениями Эйслера, Э.Майера, Бриттена, Буша, Хенце, Мессиана, Дютийё, Акутагавы. Много сил и знаний посвятил он критическому развенчанию, в частности на страницах «Советской музыки», новейших авангардных систем, которыми так изобиловала западная музыкальная практика 50-60-х годов. Эти его усилия получили концентрированное выражение в широко известной книге «О музыке живой и мёртвой», вышедшей двумя изданиями (1960 и 1964). Естественно, что последующие исследователи, обращавшиеся к этой тематике, заметно расширили и обогатили наши знания о музыкальном творчестве XX века, некоторые положения монографии ныне показались бы слишком общими, а порой – чрезмерно резкими. Однако основной пафос книги – убеждённое неприятие формальных эксцессов принципиальной деидеологизации искусства, унылой аэмоциональности, пагубного отрыва музыкантов от публики – и сегодня остаётся злободневным. 
Два издания выдержала обширная монография Шнеерсона о французской музыке, заключающая в себе богатый фактический материал, во многом новый для советских читателей. Ещё одна его капитальная работа, вызвавшая особое удовлетворение в музыкальных кругах ГДР, - книга об Эрнсте Буше – вероятно, самая полная и самая личная из всех книг, посвящённых этому всемирно известному певцу-антифашисту: ведь книгу писал близкий друг и соратник артиста, прошагавший с ним рядом полжизни, сохранивший его письма, рукописи нот, живые воспоминания о совместных выступлениях. По материалам книги ставились документальные фильмы и телепередачи. За этот ценный труд - как и другие исследования, связанные с революционным искусством Германии, - Шнеерсон был удостоен избрания в члены-корреспонденты Академии искусств ГДР [3]. 
В конце 70-х годов появилась знаменательная работа Шнеерсона о современной музыке США («Портреты американских композиторов», М., 1977), основанная на изучении множества партитур, дисков, книг, собранных автором за сорок лет. Рецензировавший эту книгу американский музыковед Н.Слонимский очень высоко оценил труд советского коллеги: «Без преувеличения могу сказать, что книга Шнеерсона открывает – даже американскому читателю – новые волнующие стороны развития композиторской школы США»[4]. 
Григория Михайловича хорошо знали и ценили большие наши композиторы, часто привлекавшие его к сотрудничеству при написании статей или воспоминаний. Он не раз помогал в тех или иных литературных начинаниях Р.Глиэру, Д.Шостаковичу, А.Хачатуряну, Т.Хренникову. … В его архиве хранятся ценнейшие письма к нему Н.Мясковского, С.Прокофьева, Д.Шостаковича, связанные с пропагандой их сочинений за рубежом. Часть этих материалов опубликована в воспоминаниях Григория Михайловича (см. его авторский сборник, изданный в 1974 году), а кое-что ещё ждёт своей публикации. Помню, как он записывал под диктовку Глиэра его рассказы о встречах с юным Прокофьевым. …  
Меня поражало, что Григорий Михайлович – очень немолодой, перешагнув восьмой десяток лет – сохранял исключительно высокую жизненную активность, страстное желание служить любимому делу. Казалось, можно было бы почить на лаврах, отдохнуть в кругу детей и внуков. Но Шнеерсон до последних дней жизни не расставался с письменным столом и пишущей машинкой, со своей единственной в своём роде библиотекой, писал письма и статьи, читал корректуры, посещал творческие вечера и совещания. …  
Внезапная смерть 6 февраля 1982 года прервала многие важные начинания маститого музыковеда. Остался неосуществлённым замысел большой книги о музыке в Японии; обширный материал для неё был собран Г.М. Шнеерсоном во время недавней поездки в Токио по приглашению группы японских друзей. Могла бы быть написана и солидная книга воспоминаний – ведь он близко общался со столькими интересными людьми искусства и мог бы так много рассказать о художественных событиях за шестьдесят с лишним лет. …  
Иногда говорят: нет незаменимых людей. Думается, что пример Г.М. Шнеерсона подтверждает неточность, поверхностность этой казённой формулировки. Он был действительно незаменимым в своей области, столь важной для нашей культуры. Понадобится несколько молодых, просвещённых, высокоэрудированных и преданных делу музыковедов-международников, чтобы заменить на творческом посту этого уникального специалиста. Их у нас почти нет, их надо воспитать, выдвинуть. Хочется от души пожелать, чтобы они были так же неутомимы, так же принципиальны, так же влюблены в своё дело, как ушедший от нас незабвенный Григорий Михайлович Шнеерсон. 
И.Нестьев 
[1] См.: Г. Шнеерсон. Незабываемый вечер. «Советская музыка», 1978, № 11, с. 108. 
[2] Более десяти лет – с 1948 по 1960 год - Григорий Михайлович заведовал иностранным отделом журнала; в общем же его сотрудничество в нашем журнале продолжалось без малого 50 лет – от первых заметок 1933 года до последней статьи в № 3 за 1981 год. 
[3] Кроме того, он был заслуженным деятелем искусств РСФСР, членом итальянской Академии наук, литературы и искусства, лауреатом французской Академии изящных искусств. 
[4] «Советская музыка», № 6, 1982 г.

----------


## FL

Фото. Беседа с корреспондентом американской газеты. Справа композитор Н.Я. Мясковский, в центре Г.М. Шнеерсон. Подмосковье, Николина Гора, 1946 г.
С сайта http://www.myaskovsky.ru/?id=6&id1=51&pg=7

----------


## FL

Фото. Григорий Шнеерсон и Эрнст Буш в Академии искусств ГДР, Берлин, 1975 г.

----------


## FL

http://nature.web.ru/db/msg.html?mid=1188648&s=  *Фонд Г.М. Шнеерсона в ГЦММК им. М.И. Глинки* 
Тартаковская Н.Ю. Фонд Г. М. Шнеерсона в ГЦММК им. М.И. Глинки // Вестник архивиста. 2002. - 2 (6 ::  С. 231-234  
Фонд Г.М Шнеерсона - один из пятисот личных фондов композиторов, музыкантов-исполнителей и музыковедов, хранящихся в нашем Музее.  
Григорий Михайлович Шнеерсон (1901-1982) был выдающимся музыковедом, ученым с мировым именем, член-корреспондентом Немецкой академии искусств и почетным членом итальянской Академии наук, литературы и искусства, тором книг по истории современной советской и зарубежной языки Французская музыка XX века, О музыке живой мертвой, Эрнст Буш и его время, Портреты американских композиторов. Еще при жизни Шнеерсон подарил Музею музыкальной культуры музыкальные рукописи и письма Д. Шостаковича, Р.М. Глиэра, С.С. Прокофьева. Д.Б. Кабалевского и многих других деятелей отечественной музыкальной культуры. После смерти Григория Михайловича его дочь безвозмездно передала в дар Музею существенную часть архива, научное описание которого продолжается по настоящее время. Фонд Г. М. Шнеерсона насчитывает свыше полутора тысяч единиц хранения и охватывает более чем полувековой период его научной деятельности.  
"Я прожил свыше семидесяти лет в музыке и с музыкой," - писал Шнеерсон. В 1915 г. он присутствовал на последнем концерте А.Н. Скрябина, а в 1980-м выступал на международной конференции Искусство и общество в 2000 году. В молодости Шнеерсон был музыкальным руководителем и дирижером Синей блузы и сохранил в своем архиве уникальные афиши и программы этого популярного самодеятельного эстрадного коллектива. Долгие годы он работал в зарубежном отделе журнала Советская музыка. Творческие, деловые и дружеские контакты с музыкантами разных стран начались в 1936 г. во время работы в Иностранном бюро Союза композиторов. В 1942-1948 гг. Шнеерсон работал в музыкальном отделе ВОКС (Всесоюзного общества культурных связей) организации, осуществлявшей обмен корреспонденцией советских композиторов с западными музыкантами, пересылку музыкальных сочинений и прессы. Шнеерсон был организатором и непременным участником творческих встреч с зарубежными музыкантами, приезжавшими в СССР, -И. Менухиным, И. Стерном, Р. Гаррисом, Э. Сигмейстером, Д. Ридом, С. Барбером и др. В архиве хранятся их фотографии, многие с дарственными надписями Шнеерсону, письма и другие интереснейшие документы - как, например, текст выступления Дина Рида в Москве (1970), автограф его разрешения на публикацию песен и фотографий в книге, выходящей в СССР, текст выступления в Москве Пита Сигера по телевидению, подстрочные переводы текстов песен, выполненные советскими поэтами. 
В архиве Шнеерсона сохранились программы, газетные вырезки и прочие документальные материалы, связанные с исполнением произведений советских композиторов за рубежом. В их числе специальные бюллетени советского посольства в Вашингтоне, посвященные исполнению Седьмой симфонии Д. Д. Шостаковича в Америке в 1942 г. под управлением А. Тосканини и других выдающихся дирижеров. В архивах Музея хранится благодарственная телеграмма Шостаковича Тосканини в связи с первым исполнением Седьмой симфонии. Шнеерсон регулярно получал материалы зарубежной прессы об исполнении сочинений Шостаковича, Прокофьева и других советских композиторов; многие из этих материалов вошли в подготовленные им тематические обзоры Жизнь музыки Шостаковича за рубежом, Леди Макбет Шостаковича на Западе и др.  
Шнеерсон состоял в переписке с музыкантами всего мира, со многими его связывали не только деловые контакты, но и дружеские отношения на протяжении десятков лет. В его архиве аккуратнейшим образом систематизированы подборки писем композиторов и музыкантов русского зарубежья: А. Н. Черепнина (своего рода автобиография, изложенная в 107 письмах), Николая Малько и Николая Слонимского, итальянского дирижера Пьетро Арженто, английского композитора Алана Буша, всемирно известного виолончелиста Пабло Казальса, руководителя французской фирмы грамзаписи Жана руара, американских музыкантов Леопольда Стоковского, Эли Сигмейстера, Лана Адомяна, Дина Рида, Пита Сигера, немецких композиторов Пауля Дессау и Ханса Эйслера.  
Особое место в архиве занимает собрание материалов, присланных Шнеерсону Эрнстом Бушем. С великим немецким актером и певцом Шнеерсон познакомился в 1936 г. во время его первого приезда в СССР и очень скоро стал его близким другом и биографом. Помимо писем от самого Буша и его жены Ирены, Шнеерсон регулярно получал фотографии, газетные вырезки, программы, документальные материалы по истории Германии первой половины XX столетия. В адрес Шнеерсона приходили и многочисленные корреспонденции советских почитателей таланта Эрнста Буша, необычайно популярного в свое время в нашей стране. Многие из этих материалов вошли в книгу Шнеерсона "Эрнст Буш и его время". После смерти музыканта в 1980 г. Шнеерсон работал над вторым изданием книги, но смерть помешала ему закончить работу. В архиве осталась вступительная статья ко второму изданию воспоминание о последней встрече с тяжело больным артистом.  
На протяжении полувека велась переписка Шнеерсона с Николаем Слонимским американским музыковедом и композитором, редактором музыкальной энциклопедии Томпсона и биографического словаря музыкантов Бейкера. В 37 письмах, отправленных Слонимским в период с 1963 по 1982 год из Нью-Йорка и Лос-Анджелеса, где он преподавал в Калифорнийском университете, раскрывается образ остроумнейшего человека завидной энергии и работоспособности, сохранившего до глубокой старости отлично тренированную память и юношеское восприятие жизни. Переписка началась в 1934 г., когда Николай Слонимский работал над своей книгой Музыка с 1900 года, содержавшей объективную и тщательно проверенную - не без помощи Шнеерсона - информацию о музыкальной жизни в СССР. Благодаря Вам, - писал впоследствии Слонимский, я оказался первым в Америке, который опубликовал биографии советских композиторов младшего (а теперь уже маститого!) поколения. По настоятельным просьбам Слонимского Шнеерсон постоянно сообщал ему фактологические сведения о советской музыке, уточнял даты, высылал программы первых исполнений музыкальных новинок. В свою очередь Слонимский щедро одаривал своего московского коллегу рецензиями и обзорами советской музыки из зарубежной прессы, материалами о современной зарубежной музыке, занимательными описаниями концертов авангардной музыки. В архиве сохранился и музыкальный автограф Николая Слонимского - Вариации на тему DSCH, написанные в честь Д. Шостаковича и опубликованные в 1976 г. в сборнике Дмитрий Шостакович. Статьи и воспоминания под редакцией Шнеерсона.  
Одновременно с научной обработкой материалов фонда Шнеерсона в музее осуществляются публикации наиболее интересных документов. Письма АН. Черепнина частично вошли в недавно вышедшую монографию Л.3. Корабельниковой. Письма и прочие документы, связанные с Эрнстом Бушем, были представлены в 1990 г. на коллоквиуме, организованном Обществом друзей Буша в Берлине. Письма Н. Слонимского в настоящее время готовятся к публикации в Альманахе Музея.  
Н.Ю. Тартаковская, зав. отделом архивно-рукописных материалов Государственного центрального музея музыкальной культуры им. М. И. Глинки

----------


## FL

*Песня штурмовика (1932 (или 1931?))* 
Название: Das Lied vom SA-Mann Песня штурмовика - немецкий
Описание: "Я знаю - будет расплата, судьба решилась моя! Я знаю - в час гибели брата, с ним вместе погиб и я."
Песня обличающая нацистскую демагогию, благодаря которой фашизм вооружил одну часть голодных против других голодающих. Текст и перевод прилагаются.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1932г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1967г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10684 
Das Lied vom SA-Mann Песня штурмовика - немецкий
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht)  
Als mir der Magen knurrte, schlief ich
Vor Hunger ein.
Da hört ich sie ins Ohr mir
Deutschland erwache! schrein. 
Da sah ich viele marschieren
Sie sagten: ins dritte Reich.
Ich hatte nichts zu verlieren
Ich lief mit, wohin war mir gleich. 
Als ich marschierte, marschierte
Neben mir ein dicker Bauch
Und als ich „Brot und Arbeit“ schrie
Da schrie der Dicke das auch. 
Ich wollte nach links marschieren
Nach rechts marschierte er
Da ließ ich mich kommandieren
Und lief blind hinterher. 
Und die da Hunger hatten
Marschierten matt und bleich
Zusammen mit den Satten
In irgendein drittes Reich. 
Sie gaben mir einen Revolver
Sie sagten: Schieß auf unsern Feind!
Und als ich auf ihren Feind schoß
Da war mein Bruder gemeint. 
Jetzt weiß ich: drüben steht mein Bruder.
Der Hunger ist 's, der uns eint
Und ich marschiere, marschiere
Mit seinem und meinem Feind. 
So stirbt mir jetzt mein Bruder
Ich schlacht' ihn selber hin
Und weiß nicht, daß, wenn er besiegt ist
Ich selber verloren bin. 
Перевод-подстрочник: 
Перевод-подстрочник: 
Когда у меня живот урчал, я спал
от голода однажды.
Там услышал я, они мне в ухо:
"Германия, проснись!" - орут. 
Тут я увидел, многие маршируют,
они говорили: в третий рейх.
Мне нечего было терять,
я побежал вместе, куда - мне было все равно. 
Когда я маршировал, маршировало
рядом со мной толстое брюхо,
и когда я кричал: "Хлеба и работы!",
там кричал толстяк это также. 
Я хотел маршировать налево,
направо пошел он,
тут мог я сам себе скомандовать,
но побежал следом слепо. 
И которые голодные были,
маршировали усталые и бледные,
вместе с сытыми
в какой-то третий рейх. 
Они дали мне револьвер,
они сказали: "Стреляй в нашего врага!"
И когда я в их врага выстрелил,
там мой брат подразумевался. 
Теперь я знаю: напротив стоит мой брат,
голод - это то, что нас объединяет,
и я марширую, марширую
с его и моим врагом. 
Так умер сейчас от моих рук мой брат,
я сразил самого себя там,
и не знаю, что, когда он побежден был,
я сам погиб. 
1932

----------


## FL

Стихотворный перевод, классический советский (автор(?)): 
ПЕСНЯ ШТУРМОВИКА 
От голода в брюхе была трескотня, 
Я спал и видел рай. 
Вдруг хриплый рев разбудил меня: 
«Германия, вставай!» 
Шагали широкоплечие,
Знамен развевался шелк...
Ну, мне терять было нечего,
И я за ними пошел.  
Я шел и думал: «Покушать мне бы...» 
А рядом толстяк отмеривал шаг, 
И когда я кричал: «Работы и хлеба!» --
«Работы и хлеба!» -- кричал толстяк.  
Блестели сапог его голенища,
В моих башмаках было множество дыр.
Плечом к плечу богатый и нищий
Шагали в какой-то неведомый мир. 
Я налево свернуть стремился,
Но направо направился он.
И покорно я потащился
В хвосте одной из колонн.  
Трубили марш походный...
Играй, труба, играй!
За сытыми шел голодный
В какой-то их третий райх.  
Они мне сунули в руки револьвер: 
-- Стреляй! Вот наш враг стоит! 
Я выстрелил -- и вскрикнул невольно: 
Мой брат был мною убит,  
Обоих нас мучил голод,
Мы оба смотрели во мрак,
И вот одного на другого
Послал нас наш общий враг.  
Я знаю -- будет расплата,
Судьба решилась моя!
Я знаю -- в час гибели брата,
С ним вместе погиб и я. 
1932

----------


## FL

*Из истории песни* 
В записи говорится, что песня 1931 года, в литературе она датируется 1932 годом. Возможно, она была написана в 1931 году, а напечатана в 1932-ом. 
"Эрнст Буш и его время", Г. Шнеерсон, М., 1971:  
" 
Содружество Эйслера с Брехтом способствовало рождению множества вокальных произведений различных жанров. Ими были написаны замечательные баллады, отразившие в оригинальной форме самые жгучие и волнующие проблемы немецкой действительности: возрождающийся дух германского милитаризма и все более реальную угрозу фашистской диктатуры. Поэт и композитор, создавая эти произведения, имели в виду прежде всего Эрнста Буша как интерпретатора.  
К числу самых значительных произведений этого жанра относятся «Баллада о солдате», «Баллада о дереве и ветвях» и «Песня штурмовика». ...  
Огромной убеждающей силы достигают поэт и композитор в «Песне штурмовика» и «Балладе о дереве и ветвях». Первое произведение - выхваченная из жизни уличная картинка: втянутый обманом в ряды нацистских громил-штурмовиков рабочий шагает по улицам Берлина. В одной шеренге с ним печатает шаг «толстое брюхо», по приказу которого он должен стрелять в своих братьев-пролетариев... 
"   
Эта запись была издана в 1960-е гг. в брехтовском альбоме "Авроры", охватывающем период между 1925 и 1934 годами: 
" 
В альбоме помещено пояснение самого Брехта:  
"Во время войны мною была написана "Легенда о мертвом солдате" (191 ::  ...  
Четырнадцать лет спустя я был вынужден вновь написать подобное стихотворение - "Балладу о штурмовике". Фашизм вооружил одну часть голодных против остальных голодающих. В отрядах нацистов-штурмовиков маршировали братья, выступавшие против братьев. Эта баллада была в 1932 году напечатана в "Красном обозрении" в Берлине и потом повсюду исполнялась пролетарским певцом Эрнстом Бушем. Она была также записана на пластинку, и эта запись, как мы знаем, еще и сегодня имеется во многих пролетарских квартирах в Германии". (Эта заметка Брехта была написана в середине 30-х годов).   
В "Песне штурмовика" и в "Балладе о дереве и ветвях" Эрнст Буш, как и былые годы, с удивительной силой передает всю страсть, всю ненависть революционного борца против подлой нацистской демагогии. Буш не боится искажать звучание своего голоса - делать его хриплым, "злым", неприятно резким, когда этого этого требует характер и содержание песенной строфы. Он хорошо знает, как можно интонацией и тембром воплощать самую суть образа, о котором рассказывает поэт. 
"

----------


## FL

*Легенда о мертвом солдате (191* 
Название: Legende vom toten Soldaten Легенда о мертвом солдате - немецкий
Описание: "Четыре года длился бой, а мир не наступал..."
Антивоенная сатира на милитаристскую машину кайзеровской Германии, которая сделала известным Бертольда Брехта. В 1933-ом году пришедшие к власти фашисты указали на эту поэму как на причину лишения Брехта немецкого гражданства.
Музыка: Bertolt Brecht / Ernst Busch Слова: Бертольд Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1918г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1967г.
Download mp3-file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9577 
Цитата из книги "Эрнст Буш и его время", Г. Шнеерсон, 1971: 
"
... ярким произведением, разоблачающим дух прусской военщины, является знаменитая "Легенда о мертвом солдате" (191 :: . Поэт рисует мрачно-фантастическую картину возвращения в строй убитого немецкого солдата ради поддержания мощи разваливающейся империи Гогенцоллернов. Уже в 20-е годы Буш читал на подмостках кабаре эту легенду, в которой зловещий гротеск доведен до политической аллегории-сатиры. Сейчас он поет ее на музыку самого Брехта в сопровождении электрооргана, создающего странный, призрачный звуковой фон.  
<...> 
В альбоме помещено пояснение самого Брехта: 
"Во время войны мною была написана "Легенда о мертвом солдате". Весной 1918 года кайзеровский генерал Людендорф в последний раз прочесывал всю Германию от Мааса до Мемеля, от Этша до Бельта, чтобы набрать людской материал для своего большого наступления. В солдатские мундиры одевали семнадцатилетних и пятидесятилетних и отправляли на фронты. Слово "KV", означающее "Kriegsverwendungsfähig" (годный для несения военной службы), еще раз поражало ужасом миллионы семей. В народе говорили: уже людей вырывают из могил для военной службы..." 
" 
Legende vom toten Soldaten Легенда о мертвом солдате - немецкий
Музыка: Bertolt Brecht / Ernst Busch Слова: Бертольд Брехт (Bertolt Brecht)  
Und als der Krieg im vierten Lenz
Keinen Ausblick auf Frieden bot
Da zog der Soldat seine Konsequenz
Und starb den Heldentod. 
Der Krieg war aber noch nicht gar
Drum tat es dem Kaiser leid
Daß sein Soldat gestorben war:
Es schien ihm noch vor der Zeit. 
Der Sommer zog über die Gräber her
Und der Soldat schlief schon
Da kam eines Nachts eine militär-
ische ärztliche Kommission. 
Es zog die ärztliche Kommission
Zum Gottesacker hinaus
Und grub mit geweihtem Spaten den
Gefallnen Soldaten aus. 
Der Doktor besah den Soldaten genau
Oder was von ihm noch da war
Und der Doktor fand, der Soldat wär k. v.
Und er drücke sich vor der Gefahr. 
Und sie nahmen sogleich den Soldaten mit
Die Nacht war blau und schön.
Man konnt', wenn man keinen Helm aufhatt'
Die Sterne der Heimat sehn. 
Sie schütteten ihm einen feurigen Schnaps
In den verwesten Leib
Und hängten zwei Schwestern in seinen Arm
Und ein halb entblößtes Weib. 
Und weil der Soldat nach Verwesung stinkt
Drum hinkt ein Pfaffe voran
Der über ihn ein Weihrauchfaß schwingt
Dass er nicht stinken kann. 
Voran die Musik mit Tschindrara
Spielt einen flotten Marsch
Und der Soldat, so wie er 's gelernt
Schmeißt seine Beine vom Arsch. 
Und brüderlich den Arm um ihn
Zwei Sanitäter gehn
Sonst flög er noch in den Dreck ihnen hin
Und das darf nicht geschehn. 
Sie malten auf sein Leichenhemd
Die Farben Schwarz-Weiß-Rot
Und trugen 's vor ihm her; man sah
Vor Farben nicht mehr den Kot. 
Ein Herr im Frack schritt auch voran
Mit einer gestärkten Brust
Der war sich als ein deutscher Mann
Seiner Pflicht genau bewußt. 
So zogen sie mit Tschindrara
Hinab die dunkle Chaussee
Und der Soldat zog taumelnd mit
Wie im Sturm die Flocke Schnee. 
Die Katzen und die Hunde schrein
Die Ratzen im Feld pfeifen wüst:
Sie wollen nicht französisch sein
Weil das eine Schande ist. 
Und wenn sie durch die Dörfer ziehn
Waren alle Weiber da
Die Bäume verneigten sich, der Vollmond schien
Und alles schrie hurra. 
Mit Tschindrara und Wiedersehn!
Und Weib und Hund und Pfaff!
Und mitten drin der tote Soldat
Wie ein besoffner Aff. 
Und wenn sie durch die Dörfer ziehn
Kommt 's, dass ihn keiner sah
So viele waren herum um ihn
Mit Tschindrara und Hurra. 
So viele tanzten und johlten um ihn
Daß ihn keiner sah.
Man konnte ihn einzig von oben noch sehn
Und da sind nur Sterne da. 
Die Sterne sind nicht immer da
Es kommt ein Morgenrot.
Doch der Soldat, so wie er 's gelernt
Zieht in den Heldentod. 
Перевод: 
ЛЕГЕНДА О МЕРТВОМ СОЛДАТЕ 
1 
Четыре года длился бой,
А мир не наступал.
Солдат махнул на все рукой
И смертью героя пал. 
2 
Однако шла война еще.
Был кайзер огорчен:
Солдат расстроил весь расчет,
Не вовремя умер он. 
3 
На кладбище стелилась мгла,
Он спал в тиши ночей.
Но как-то раз к нему пришла
Комиссия врачей. 
4 
Вошла в могилу сталь лопат,
Прервала смертный сон.
И обнаружен был солдат
И, мертвый, извлечен. 
5 
Врач осмотрел, простукал труп
И вывод сделал свой:
Хотя солдат на речи скуп,
Но в общем годен в строй. 
6 
И взяли солдата с собой они.
Ночь была голубой.
И если б не каски, были б видны
Звезды над головой. 
7 
В прогнившую глотку влили шнапс,
Качается голова.
Ведут его сестры по сторонам,
И впереди - вдова. 
8 
А так как солдат изрядно вонял -
Шел впереди поп,
Который кадилом вокруг махал,
Солдат не вонял чтоб. 
9 
Трубы играют чиндра-ра-ра,
Реет имперский флаг...
И выправку снова солдат обрел,
И бравый гусиный шаг. 
10 
Два санитара шагали за ним.
Зорко следили они:
Как бы мертвец не рассыпался в прах -
Боже сохрани! 
11 
Они черно-бело-красный стяг
Несли, чтоб сквозь дым и пыль
Никто из людей не мог рассмотреть
За флагами эту гниль. 
12 
Некто во фраке шел впереди,
Выпятив белый крахмал,
Как истый немецкий господин,
Дело свое он знал. 
13 
Оркестра военного треск и гром,
Литавры и флейты трель...
И ветер солдата несет вперед,
Как снежный пух метель. 
14 
И следом кролики свистят,
Собак и кошек хор -
Они французами быть не хотят.
Еще бы! Какой позор! 
15 
И женщины в селах встречали его
У каждого двора.
Деревья кланялись, месяц сиял,
И все орало "Ура!" 
16 
Трубы рычат, и литавры гремят,
И кот, и поп, и флаг,
И посредине мертвый солдат
Как пьяный орангутанг. 
17 
Когда деревнями солдат проходил,
Никто его видеть не мог -
Так много было вокруг него
Чиндра-ра-ра и хох! 
18 
Шумливой толпою прикрыт его путь.
Кругом загорожен солдат.
Вы сверху могли бы на солдата взглянуть,
Но сверху лишь звезды глядят. 
19 
Но звезды не вечно над головой.
Окрашено небо зарей -
И снова солдат, как учили его,
Умер как герой. 
Перевод С.Кирсанова
Бертольт Брехт. Избранная лирика.
Изд-во ЦК ВЛКСМ "Молодая Гвардия", 1971.

----------


## FL

Еще один вариант перевода: 
1
Когда война и к четвёртой весне
Маршрут не закончила свой,
Сказал солдат: «Надоело мне!»
И пал в бою как герой. 
2
Война тем не менее дальше шла,
И кайзер о том сожалел,
Что ратные воин оставил дела,
И в землю уйти посмел. 
3
Тут лето пришло и мир за-сия-л.
Но спал солдат, как в берлоге зверь.
И явилась к нему комис-сия
Врачебная из милитер. 
4
Явилась комиссия в божий предел
Глухою порой ночной.
Поскольку кайзер того хотел,
Поскольку он нужен живой. 
5
И когда из могилы он выкопан был,
То доктор его осмотрел:
Ну, что ж, он прекрасно себя сохранил –
Для ратных пригоден дел. 
6
И взяли тут же солдата с собой,
А ночь была – благодать.
И если б не каска, то над головой
Он звёзды б мог созерцать. 
7
И влили в него они водки штоф –
В его разложившийся труп.
И проститутку приставили, чтоб
Стал мир ему снова люб. 
8
А так как был трупный запах силён,
Поп впереди шагал,
Будто в экстазе, кадилом он,
Махал, чтобы тот не вонял.  
9
А музыканты с чиндрара
Играли весёлый марш.
И ноги выбросывал солдат от бедра,
Выпрыгивая из гамаш.  
10
Под руку с ним в тот торжественный час
Два санитара шли:
Что ж, ведь того чтоб упал он в грязь 
Они допустить не могли. 
11
Размалевали его мундир
В чёрно-бело-красный флаг,
Чтобы дерьмо, что текло из дыр
Вдруг не увидел враг. 
12
Один господин шагал впереди
С видом героя – он 
Рад был бы в жертву себя принести,
Ведь немец тому научён. 
13
И шли они с музыкой чиндрара
Далее – по грунтовой.
И болтался солдат под крики «ура»,
Будто в метель слепой.  
14
Котам и собакам – им только б выть,
А с поля – крысиный хор.
Они не хотели французами быть,
Ведь это такой позор. 
15
И когда через сёла они шли,
Вдовы встречали его.
Деревья кланялись издали,
И всё было – в честь него.  
16
С чиндрара и до новой судьбы!
До новых смертей и ран! 
И мёртвый солдат посреди толпы,
Как обезьяна пьян. 
17
И когда через сёла они шли,
То был он закрыт толпой.
Так много их было – тех, кто вели 
Его на грядущий бой. 
18
Орали вокруг из последних сил
И в честь него пели они.
Единственно б сверху он виден был,
Но сверху – лишь звёзды одни. 
19
Но звёзды – они, увы, не всегда:
Утро вспыхнет зарёй.
И только солдат всё идёт туда,
Где он умрёт как герой.  
Перевод: Виталий Штемпель, 2009

----------


## FL

"Двадцати лет, будучи военным санитаром во  время  первой  мировой  войны,  я  написал балладу, на которую спустя пятнадцать лет гитлеровский режим указал как на причину лишения меня германского гражданства. Стихотворение было  направлено против войны и тех, кто хотел ее затянуть." www.lib.ru/INPROZ/BREHT/breht5_1_2.txt

----------


## FL

"
"Легенда о мёртвом солдате" зафиксировала в поэтике Брехта не только утверждение социальных проблем, но и новаторских принципов действительности. Невероятное с точки зрении элементарной логике "воскрешение из мёртвых" помогает постигнуть всю абсурдность мира, где господствуют идеи капитала. Не потому ли само понятие "героическое" осознаётся Брехтом как насилие над человеческой природой. Благодаря воспроизведению АЛОГИЗМА обыденного (призывная комиссия свидетельствует мертвеца на предмет его годности к строевой службе!), Брехт не только показывает античеловечность, противоестественность войны, но и абсурдность мира с воинствующим пангерманизмом. Закономерно поэтому, что в 1933 году пришедшие к власти фашисты указали на "Легенду о мёртвом солдате" как на причину лишения Брехта немецкого гражданства: фашистская диктатура в Германии увидела в стихотворении, написанном ещё в 1918 году, прямой вызов собственным идеологическим и политическим установкам. В стихотворении "Легенда о мёртвом солдате" сатирические приёмы напоминают приёмы романтизма: солдат, идущий в бой на врага, - давно уже только призрак, люди, провожающие его, - филистеры, которых немецкая литература издавна рисует в облике зверей. И вместе с тем стихотворение Брехта и сейчас злободневно – в нём и интонации, и картины и ненависть к войне вообще (хотя речь шла о времени первой мировой войны).
" www.BestReferat.ru/referat-40184.html

----------


## FL

*1. Запись "О, Сюзанна" 1934 года.*
Название: O Suzannah Alabama-Song - фламандский
Описание: "O Suzannah!.." Песня получила свое продолжение в последующем варианте 1951 года: "No - Susanna!.."
Популярная американская песенка «О, Сюзанна!» с новым текстом, развенчивающим легенду о величии и славе воинских дел, свершаемых ради наживы финансовых магнатов Америки и Европы.
Музыка: Trad. arr. Hanns Eisler Слова: Carl Zuckmayer, Martien Beversluis 1928г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1934г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10648 
Цитата по книге Шнеерсона: 
"Большой успех сопровождал выступление Буша в роли американского солдата в антивоенной пьесе Максвелла Андерсона «Цена славы» («Соперники»), поставленной Пискатором в театре Брановского в марте 1928 года. Здесь Буш исполнял популярнейшую американскую песенку «О, Сюзанна!» с новым текстом, развенчивающим легенду о величии и славе воинских дел, свершаемых ради наживы финансовых магнатов Америки и Европы."   *2. Запись "No - Susanna!" 1951 года.*
Название: No - Susanna! - немецкий
Описание: "Bei Krupp und Ford steigt der Profit, doch wer trägt das Gewehr?.. Круппу и Форду доход прибывает, однако кто понесет винтовку?.."
Антивоенная песня, написана в 1951 году по поводу вступления ФРГ в НАТО. Песня призывает не становиться наемниками американского империализма.
Музыка: Musik: Trad. (Arr.: Stephan Forster) Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 1951г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1951г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10647 
No - Susanna! - немецкий
Музыка: Stephan Forster Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)  
Es bracht der Eisenhower
von Wall Street übers Meer,
Befehl an Adenauer:
"Schaff uns das Fußvolk her!"
Bei Krupp und Ford steigt der Profit,
doch wer trägt das Gewehr?
Und wer marschiert im Ami-Tritt
ins Massengrab nachher? 
Oh, oh, oh, oh, Susanna,
oh, Ami-Legionär,
wo Bomber ihren Teppich rolln,
gibt's keine Liebe mehr!  
Der Teufel lebt vom Sterben
als Rüstungsmilliardär.
Doch - was hab'n wir zu erben
vom Nordatlantikheer?
Man will uns, links der Elbe, drilln
als Ami-Legionär,
den Bruder, rechts der Elbe, killn
für Wall Street - danke sehr! 
No, no, no, no, Susanna,
küß keinen Legionär,
mit einem toten Bräutigam
gibt's keine Hochzeit mehr!  
Uns freut ein goldnes Ährenfeld -
doch nicht das "Feld der Ehr",
und Frieden bringt der schönen Welt
kein Bonner Söldnerheer.
Das Leben braucht die Sichel,
doch nicht das Schießgewehr,
doch ohne deutschen Michel
gibt's keinen Weltkrieg mehr. 
Ja, ja, ja, ja, Susanna,
das Leben ist nicht schwer.
Wer Frieden will
und Deutschland liebt,
wird niemals Legionär. 
Перевод: 
Проломился Эйзенхаур
с Уолл-Стрит через море.
Приказал Аденауэру:
"Создать нам здесь подножный народ!"
Круппу и Форду доход прибывает,
однако кто понесет винтовку?
И кто помарширует американским шагом
в массовые могилы потом? 
О, о, о, о, Сюзанна,
О, американский легионер,
Где бомбардировщик свой ковер расстилает,
никакой любви больше нет! 
Дьявол живет с убитых,
как оружейный миллиардер.
Но - что получаем мы
С североатлантического?
Хотят нас, слева от Эльбы, муштровать,
как американских легионеров,
чтобы братьев, справа от Эльбы, убивать
для Уолл-Стрит - большое спасибо! 
Нет, нет, нет, нет, Сюзанна,
не целуй никакого легионера,
с мертвым женихом
никакой свадьбы не будет дальше! 
Нас радует золотое поле колосьев,
но не "поле чести",
мир приносит прекрасный мир,
а никакой не боннский армейский наемник.
Жизнь нуждается в серпе,
но не в винтовке.
Однако без немецкого михеля
больше никакой мировой войны нет. 
Да, да, да, да, Сюзанна,
жизнь не тяжела,
кто мир хочет
и Германию любит,
не будет никогда легионером. 
1951  *Слово «oorlog».  
В записи песни "О, Сюзанна" 1934 года на фламандском языке (см. выше) можно услышать необычное слово «oorlog» [Война (голландск.)]. Далее цитата на эту тему:*  
И. Эренбург (ЭРЕНБУРГ, ИЛЬЯ ГРИГОРЬЕВИЧ (1891-1967), советский писатель, поэт, публицист.)
"Люди, годы, жизнь" Книга I 
Цитата (о начале первой мировой войны):  http://flibusta.net/b/91165/read
"
Смена календарных дат всегда волнует, и вот менялась цифра не года, а столетия. (В действительности девятнадцатый век прожил больше положенного - он начался в 1789 году и кончился в 1914-м.) Все говорили о «конце века», загадывали, каким будет новый. ...не думаю, чтобы кто-нибудь из них догадывался, каким будет этот век. <...> 
Лето 1914 года началось для меня хорошо. <...> 
Лето было необычайно ясным, жарким, с редкими сильными ливнями. Все буйно цвело. Неожиданно я получил деньги из двух редакций и решил направиться в Голландию ...  
(Мне странно теперь представить себе, что можно было отправиться в другую страну, не заполнив анкеты, не проводя недели в ожидании - впустят или не впустят; но слово «виза» я услышал впервые во время войны; прежде не спрашивали даже паспорта - на границе в вагон приходили только таможенники.) 
Голландия оказалась тихой и живописной. Чепчики были действительно белыми; действительно кружились крылья ветряных мельниц. <...> 
Повсюду были музеи, и утром, проглотив побольше бутербродов с сыром, чтобы не обедать, я направлялся в какой-либо музей. Обычно голландскую живопись определяют как сугубо реалистическую, говорят, что она вдохновлялась повседневной жизнью. Сюжеты картин как бы подтверждают такие суждения... в Голландии меня удивил разрыв между искусством прошлого и действительностью.  <...> 
Все это не относится к Рембрандту: от него я не мог оторваться, он меня заражал своим беспокойством. Видимо, он не жил в стороне от людей; его страстность смущала, а порой и возмущала современников. Вряд ли и другим художникам XVII века нравились негоцианты или епископы; но процветающим купцам нравились холсты художников, за картины хорошо платили, ими украшали дома. Теперь именем Рембрандта называют и улицы, и гостиницы, и марки сигар. А при его жизни было не то - имущество художника описывали, продавали с торгов; бывали годы, когда никто не стучал молотком в дверь его дома. 
Я бродил вдоль каналов, мимо опрятных домов и думал о судьбе художника, не обращая внимания на прохожих. Может быть, это в климате Голландии? Недавно я читал письма Декарта к Гезу де Бальзаку. Декарт писал, как он проводит время в Голландии (он прожил в этой стране двадцать лет): «Каждый день я прогуливаюсь среди множества людей и чувствую такую же свободу, такой же отдых, как вы, когда вы гуляете по вашим аллеям, и люди, которых я встречаю, для меня те же деревья, которые вы видите в вашем лесу…» Я вспомнил и потому о Декарте, что в то время впервые начал его читать, думал о существенности сомнений: «Я мыслю, следовательно, я существую».  *Был жаркий день; я шел, как всегда, по улицам Амстердама, не вглядываясь в лица прохожих; внезапно что-то меня озадачило; все взволнованно читали газеты, говорили громче обычного, толпились возле табачных лавок, где были вывешены последние известия. Что приключилось? Я попытался понять сообщения; повсюду повторялось одно слово «oorlog» [Война (голландск.)] - оно не походило ни на немецкие, ни на французские слова. Сначала я решил вернуться в гостиницу и почитать Декарта, но мною овладело беспокойство. Я купил французскую газету и обомлел; я давно не читал газет и не знал, что происходит в мире. «Матэн» сообщала, что Австро-Венгрия объявила войну Сербии, Франция и Россия собираются сегодня объявить о всеобщей мобилизации. Англия молчит. Мне показалось, что все рушится - и беленькие уютные домики, и мельницы, и биржа…* 
Я попробовал обменять русские деньги - у меня было двадцать рублей; но в банках отвечали, что со вчерашнего дня меняют только золотые монеты. На гостиницу денег не хватило, я оставил там вещи и побежал на вокзал. 
В ночь на второе августа я добрался до последней бельгийской станции - во Францию поезда больше не шли. Бельгийцы отвечали, что их страна при любых условиях останется нейтральной (немцы вторглись в Бельгию на следующий день). Нужно было перейти пешком границу. Светало. Мы шли между золотых тяжелых колосьев, потом был зеленый луг; пели жаворонки. Мои попутчики молчали. По пустой дороге прошло стадо, звенели бубенцы коров. Наконец вдали показался человек - это был французский часовой; он зачем-то выстрелил в воздух, и среди тишины сельского утра выстрел меня потряс: я вдруг понял, что моя жизнь раскололась на две части. Какие-то солдаты нестройно затянули «Марсельезу». Навстречу шли немцы и немки, с ребятишками, с тяжелыми узлами - они пробирались в Германию. Часовой как-то неопределенно - не то осуждающе, не то беспечно - сказал: «Вот и война!..» 
В последний раз я оглянулся назад - на белую пустую дорогу, на стадо коров, на бельгийскую деревушку. Я не знал, что через несколько дней деревню сожгут и по дороге двинутся к югу германские дивизии, не знал, что война надолго (все говорили «месяц, может быть, два»), но чувствовал, что в мире все перевернулось. Теперь я знаю: как бой часов обозначает условное начало нового года, бесцельный выстрел часового где-то возле Эркелини обозначил начало нового века.  *Я навсегда запомнил тот летний день. Часто говорят, что значит в жизни человека первая любовь. А то была первая настоящая война - и для меня, и для людей, меня окружавших. Сорок четыре года - немалый срок; участники франко-прусской войны успели умереть или одряхлеть (примечание: имеется в виду франко-прусская война (1870-1871 гг.); над их рассказами молодые смеялись. Никто из нас не знал, что такое война. 
Ко второй мировой войне долго готовились, успели привыкнуть к тому, что она неизбежна; накануне Мюнхенского соглашения французы увидали генеральную репетицию: проводы запасных, затемнение. А первая мировая война разразилась внезапно - затряслась земля под ногами.* Только много недель спустя я вспомнил, что «Эко де Пари» призывала вернуть Эльзас и Лотарингию, что еще в России на собраниях я клеймил союз Франции с царем - «царь получил аванс под пушечное мясо», что владелец булочной много раз говорил мне: «Нам нужна хорошая, настоящая война, тогда сразу все придет в порядок». А когда я проезжал через Германию, я видел заносчивых немецких офицеров. Все готовилось давно, но где-то в стороне, а разразилось внезапно. 
... 
Конечно, первая мировая война была черновиком. Различные правительства выпускали сборники документов - «белые книги», «желтые», «синие»,- пытались доказать, что не они начали войну. Немцы, разрушая Реймсский собор, ратушу Арраса или средневековый рынок Ипра, уверяли, что они неповинны в вандализме. Четверть века спустя бомбардировочная авиация перестала заглядывать в историю искусств. Немцы, французы, русские возмущались дурным обращением с военнопленными; никому не могло прийти в голову, что в годы следующей войны фашисты будут преспокойно убивать всех неработоспособных. Немцы в американских газетах негодовали: войска великого князя Николая Николаевича насильственно эвакуируют польских евреев. Гиммлеру тогда было четырнадцать лет, он гонял собак и не думал об организации Освенцима или Майданека. 22 апреля 1915 года немцы впервые применили удушливые газы. Это показалось всем неслыханным; и действительно, это было зверством. Разве мы могли вообразить, что такое атомная бомба?.. 
... 
С каждым годом умирают люди, пережившие первую мировую войну; входит в жизнь поколение, не знавшее и второй. Мы кончаем жить, я говорю о моих сверстниках (примечание: Эренбург 1891 года рождения); забыть мы ничего не можем. Пятнадцать последних лет я отдаю почти все свои силы, почти все время одному: борьбе за мир. Я пишу эту книгу между двумя поездками, часто откладываю недописанную главу. Друзья иногда говорят, что я поступаю глупо, мог бы посидеть, написать еще роман. А романов на свете много… Я вспоминаю 1916 год - наше бессилие, отчаяние...
"

----------


## FL

*Детский гимн (1950)* 
Название: Kinderhymne Детский гимн Anmut sparet nicht noch Mühe Не жалей труда и силы - немецкий
Описание: "Чтоб не ужас и не муку приносили мы с собой, чтобы мог на дружбу руку нам подать народ любой!"
Брехт и Эйслер задумали эту песню как песню для детей. Это своего рода урок новейшей истории, сконцентрированный в пределах небольшой, но необычайно емкой по мысли и эмоциям песни. 
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 1950г.    

> Цитата ("Эрнст Буш и его время", Г. М. Шнеерсон, 1971):  
> " 
> Среди первых произведений, написанных Эйслером в 1950 году* и впервые исполненных Бушем, - поэтичная и благородная по мелодическому рисунку песня на стихи Брехта "Не жалей труда и силы", воспевающая новую мирную Германию.  
> Брехт и Эйслер задумали ее как песню для детей. Буш, исполняющий ее с покоряющей убедительностью и простотой, без тени ложного пафоса, говорит, что песня должна звучать, как ласковое, взволнованное обращение учителя к юной аудитории. Это своего рода урок новейшей истории, сконцентрированный в пределах небольшой, но необычайно емкой по мысли и эмоциям песни. 
> " 
> стр. 182.  
> *Т. е. после возвращения из эмиграции в 1949 году.

 *1. Запись - "Kinderhymne Детский гимн" исполняет сам композитор Ганс Эйслер.*
Исполняет: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Исполнение: между 1950 и 1962 гг.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10756  *2. Запись - "Kinderhymne Детский гимн" исполняет Эрнст Буш.*
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение: Запись 1950-53 гг.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10757  
Kinderhymne Детский гимн Anmut sparet nicht noch Mühe Не жалей труда и силы - немецкий
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Бертольт Брехт (Bertolt Brecht) 
Anmut sparet nicht noch Mühe,
Leidenschaft nicht noch Verstand,
daß ein gutes Deutschland blühe,
wie ein andres gutes Land. 
Daß die Völker nicht erbleichen
wie vor einer Räuberin,
sondern ihre Hände reichen
uns wie andern Völkern hin. 
Und nicht über und nicht unter
andern Völkern wolln wir sein,
von der See bis zu den Alpen,
von der Oder bis zum Rhein. 
Und weil wir dies Land verbessern,
lieben und beschirmen wir's.
Und das liebste mag's uns scheinen
so wie andern Völkern ihrs. 
Перевод (подстрочник): 
Не жалей ... силы,
страсти и разума,
чтобы хорошая Германия цвела,
как другие хорошие страны. 
Чтобы народы не бледнели,
как перед разбойницей,
а протягивали свои руки
нам, как другим народам. 
И не выше, и не ниже
других народов хотим мы быть,
от моря до Альп,
от Одера до Рейна. 
И поэтому мы эту страну улучшаем,
любим и оберегаем.
И она самой дорогой нам кажется
так, как другим народам их.  
Стихотворный перевод: 
Не жалей труда и силы 
Перевод С. Болотина и Т. Сикорской, 1959 год или ранее 
Не жалей труда и силы
для Германии родной,
чтобы стать отчизне милой
мирной доброю страной. 
Чтоб не ужас и не муку
приносили мы с собой,
чтобы мог на дружбу руку
нам подать народ любой!
Нам подать народ любой! 
И не лучше и не хуже
всех других мы стать должны
от альпийских льдов жемчужных
и до северной волны! 
И прекрасной, светлой жизнью
пусть Германия цветет,
чтоб гордились мы отчизной,
как любой другой народ,
как любой другой народ. 
1950   
Фото. После Победы, 1945 г. Немецкие дети, играющие с брошенным оружием (винтовки, пистолеты-пулеметы) на одной из улиц Берлина.
Фото отсюда http://waralbum.ru/15101/

----------


## FL

*Баллада Одиннадцатой бригады (1936)*   *1. Запись 1946-1953 гг.*
Название: Ballade der elften Brigade Баллада Одиннадцатой бригады - немецкий
Описание: "In Spanien stands um unsre Sache schlecht... В Испании наши дела были плохи..."
Песня посвящена Одиннадцатой (немецкой) интербригаде, сражавшейся в Испании в 1936-1938 гг. Сокращенный текст, без предпоследнего куплета. Запись 1946-1953 гг.( :: 
Музыка: Григорий Шнеерсон Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 1936г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10777 
*Запись звучит похоже на 1930-е гг., но она послевоенная. Это следует не только из выходных данных, но и из текста "И продолжается так еще семь лет," 1938+7=1945.   *2. Запись 1963 года.*
Название: Ballade der elften Brigade Баллада Одиннадцатой бригады - немецкий
Описание: "In Spanien stands um unsre Sache schlecht... В Испании наши дела были плохи..."
Песня посвящена Одиннадцатой (немецкой) интербригаде, сражавшейся в Испании в 1936-1938 гг. Исполняется полный текст.
Музыка: Григорий Шнеерсон Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 1936г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1963г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s107775 
Ballade der elften Brigade Баллада Одиннадцатой бригады - немецкий
Музыка: Григорий Шнеерсон Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 
In Spanien stands um unsre Sache schlecht,
Zurück gings Schritt um Schritt.
Und die Faschisten brüllten schon:
Gefallen ist die Stadt Madrid.
Da kamen sie aus aller Welt
mit einem roten Stern am Hut.
Im Manzanares kühlten sie 
Dem Franco das zu heiße Blut. 
        Das waren Tage der Brigade Elf
        und Ruhm für ihre Fahne. (später: "Und ihrer Freiheitsfahne.")
        "Brigada International!"
        ist unser Ehrenname. 
Bei Guadalajara im Monat März,
In Kält’ und Regensturm,
Da bebte manches tapfre Herz
Und in Torija selbst der Turm.
Da stand der „Garibaldi“ auf.
"André", "Dombrowsky"ihm zur Seit’!
Die brachten bald zum Dauerlauf
Die Mussolini-Herrlichkeit. 
        Das waren Tage ... 
Bei Quinto gab es nichts als Staub
Vom Himmel fiel nur "Schmutz"
Und Quinto selbst war ausgebaut
nach deutschem Plan und Musterschutz.
Der Ton, der da vom Kirchturm pfiff,
kam nicht vom heiligen Gral -
Wir fanden in dem Kirchenschiff
von Krupp ein ganzes Arsenal. 
        Das waren Tage ... 
Jetzt wird es bald ein zweites Jahr (später: "Und dauert’s auch noch sieben Jahr,")
dass wir im Kampfe stehn –
Doch jeder Krieg wird einmal gar -
wir werden Deutschland wiedersehn!
Dann ziehen wir zum deutschen Tor
Mit  P a s a r e m o s  ein!
Was übrig bleibt vom Hakenkreuz,
versenken wir im Vater Rhein. 
        Das werden Tage der Brigade Elf
        Und ihrer Freiheitsfahnen. (später: "Und ihrer Freiheitsfahne.")
        Wir grüßen dann Ernst Thälmann selbst (später: „Brigada International!“)
        und nicht nur seinen Namen! (später: "Bleibt stets ein Ehrenname.") 
Перевод: 
В Испании наши дела были плохи,
отступали шаг за шагом.
И фашисты орут уже:
пал город Мадрид.
Тогда пришли они, со всего мира,
с красной звездой на шапке.
В Манзанаресе охладили они
Франко слишком горячую кровь. 
Припев: 
Это были дни Одиннадцатой бригады
и слава для ее знамен. (позже: "и ее знамен свободы".)
"Интернациональная бригада"
- это наше почетное имя. 
У Гвадалахары, в марте месяце,
в холоде и штормовых ливнях,
дрожали многие храбрые сердца,
и в Торихе даже сама башня.
Там стоял "Гарибальди".
"Андре" и "Домбровский" ему в помощь.
Они устроили вскоре длительную пробежку
великолепию Муссолини. 
Припев. 
У Quinto не было ничего, кроме пыли,
С неба падала только "грязь", (т.е. бомбы)
И сам Quinto был перестроен
по немецкому плану и образцам укреплений.
Звук, который там с колокольни раздавался,
не от святого грааля шел -
Мы нашли в церковных галереях
целый крупповский арсенал. 
Припев. 
Теперь уже скоро второй год, (позже: "И продолжается так еще семь лет,")
как мы ведем борьбу.
Однако любая война когда-нибудь завершается -
мы Германию снова увидим!
Тогда придем мы однажды к немецким воротам
с "Pasaremos" (мы пройдём)!
Что останется от свастики,
мы утопим в водах Рейна.  (буквально: "в отце-Рейне") 
Это будут дни Одиннадцатой бригады
и ее знамен свободы.
Мы проприветствуем тогда Эрнста Тельмана самого, (позже: "Интернациональная бригада")
а не только его имя! (позже: "остаётся всегда почетным именем.") 
1936 
Цитата по книге Шнеерсона: 
"Несколько позже, когда из Испании пришло письмо с просьбой прислать песню, посвященную Одиннадцатой (немецкой) интернациональной бригаде, сражавшейся под стенами Мадрида, Буш сам написал стихи и буквально приказал мне написать к ним музыку. Не исполнить этот «приказ» было невозможно. В результате появилась «Баллада Одиннадцатой бригады», которая вскоре стала официальным гимном этого боевого соединения немецких антифашистов".  
Фото. Эрнст Буш (единственный, кто на фото без униформы) среди бойцов Одиннадцатой интербригады, Испания, 1937 год.

----------


## FL

*Статья "Песни Эрнста Буша", автор Борис Ефимов (художник-карикатурист), газета "Известия", 12 декабря 1936 г.*
(большое спасибо http://ihistorian.livejournal.com/ за предоставленное фото): *1. Фото статьи.*   *2. Распечатка текста статьи.* 
"  *Песни Эрнста Буша* 
Бор. Ефимов 
С каждым выступлением растет популярность Эрнста Буша. Этот германский революционный певец встретил самое горячее признание сотен и тысяч советских слушателей, до которых с удивительной силой и обаянием, несмотря на непонятность чужого языка, доходит пламенная, страстная песня певца-агитатора. Выступление Буша 10 декабря в Колонном зале собрало полную аудиторию. 
Эрнст Буш просто и незаметно появляется на подмостках. Это – невысокий, худощавый парень со светлыми волосами, зачесанными назад. Под высоким лбом блестят зоркие, лукавые глаза. Он подходит к рампе, весело и приветливо оглядывает аудиторию, на минуту задумывается и начинает петь без всяких театральных жестов и эффектов, просто и сердечно, как на товарищеской встрече. 
У Буша звонкий и гибкий голос, удивительно четкая дикция, исключительное богатство интонаций. Каждое слово доходит до слушателя с предельной ясностью, не теряя ни единого атома страсти и чувства, которые вкладывает в него певец. Гнев, боль, ненависть, ирония, сарказм звучат с одинаковой убедительностью и силой в устах Эрнста Буша: у него скупая, но необычайно красноречивая жестикуляция и мимика. 
Вот Буш поет боевой марш красного Веддинга. Он сжимает кулаки, слегка подается вперед всем телом, весь в порыве и боевом устремлении баррикадного бойца. Вот Буш поет страшную «Песню болотных солдат». Он как бы устало переминается с ноги на ногу, искусными модуляциями голоса создает до жути реальное ощущение хора измученных в фашистских лагерях людей, устало бредущих со своими лопатами в походном строю. Но вот движения Буша становятся более энергичными и упругими, голос его крепнет, унылая мелодия болотных солдат незаметно приобретает маршевый темп и заканчивается жизнеутверждающим аккордом, говорящим о борцах, которых никто и ничто сломить не может. 
Буш преображается на наших глазах. Он поет трогательную и наивную песенку «Алабама». Он исполняет ее в веселом, почти фокстротном темпе. Перед нами уже не узник фашизма, а легкомысленный, неунывающий американский солдат, которого разлучили с подругой и везут во Францию умирать за чьи-то прибыли. Он подмигивает и веселится, но какая-то щемящая горечь на дне этого веселья. 
С незабываемой силой и страстью Буш исполняет ставшую широко известной «Песню единого фронта». Припев этой песни незаметно для себя подхватывает зрительный зал. Песня Буша электризует и подымает аудиторию. Это уже не концерт, где с одной стороны - актер-исполнитель, а с другой - слушающая его публика. Зал подымается с поднятыми сжатыми кулаками. Это своеобразный митинг, где слово поэта, музыка и голос певца собирают в себе, как в фокусе, настроение людей, объединенных чувством международной солидарности. И мысль как-то сама собой устремляется туда, где это чувство солидарности проявляется в наиболее реальной, наиболее волнующей, наиболее романтической форме - к окопам и баррикадам Мадрида, к интернациональной бригаде, к центурии Тельмана, к бойцам, отдающим свою  кровь и жизнь за свободу испанского народа. И, как бы отвечая этому порыву, голос Буша зазвенел страстными словами испанских революционных песен. 
Огромный успех имели советская «Конармейская песня» и песня о Тельмане. 
Вечер оставил большое, неизгладимое впечатление. Удачно аккомпанировал Бушу хоровой кружок немецкой школы им. Карла Либкнехта. С неподдельным энтузиазмом и увлечением ребята подхватывали рефрены боевых песен революции. 
*** 
Горячей овацией публика Колонного зала приветствовала присутствовавшего на концерте знаменитого антифашистского писателя Лиона Фейхтвангера. 
"

----------


## FL

> Вечер оставил большое, неизгладимое впечатление. Удачно аккомпанировал Бушу хоровой кружок немецкой школы им. Карла Либкнехта. С неподдельным энтузиазмом и увлечением ребята подхватывали рефрены боевых песен революции.

 http://school1768.narod.ru/history/libkn/aroseva.htm  
Ольга Александровна Аросева.
Из книги "Без грима" 
Все эти годы - с 1933-го по 1937-й - мы, три сестры Аросевы, учились в немецкой школе, на Кропоткинской, недалеко от Академии художеств. ... 
Пение одно время преподавал бежавший из Германии Эрнст Буш — тот самый, знаменитый, брехтовский. Он строил нас в колонну, мы выходили на Кропоткинскую и, печатая шаг, орали во все горло: “Друм линкс, цвай-драй...” — песню красного Веддинга, берлинских рабочих предместий. Прохожие ошалело смотрели. Галстуки пионерские, но вроде бы не пионеры. У мальчиков — иностранные, короткие брюки-гольф, клетчатые или в полоску носки, ботинки па толстой подошве, не белые, а защитного цвета рубашки. И у всех остроугольные испанские шапочки с кистью на затылке.    http://www.mkset.ru/news/person/6272/
Легендарный разведчик Маркус Вольф перед смертью попрощался с Башкирией 
— Что оставило самые яркие воспоминания о московском детстве?
... Мы попали вначале в немецкую школу имени Карла Либкнехта в Москве. Здесь учились дети эмигрантов из Германии и других стран, ребята из русских семей с «немецкой» основой — то есть родители работали во внешнеторговых организациях и дипломатических службах в Германии и хотели, чтобы их дети совершенствовались в языке… 
— Судя по воспоминаниям актрисы Ольги Аросевой, которая училась в одном классе с вашим младшим братом Конрадом, жизнь в бывшей Петер Шуле была бурной, веселой и разнообразной. Она пишет, например, что пение некоторое время преподавал знаменитый Эрнст Буш. 
— Здесь, по-моему, Ольгу немного подводит память. Пение он у нас не преподавал. Но правда то, что мы пели в хоре Эрнста Буша, когда он был в Москве. Это был относительно короткий период. И я участвовал в этом хоре, выступал вместе с Эрнстом Бушем. Вы говорите о наиболее ярких воспоминаниях… 
Вот это и было одним из самых ярких событий для меня — выступление с Эрнстом Бушем в Колонном зале Дома Союзов. И, по-моему, мы еще несколько раз с ним выступали. В здании, где теперь театр оперетты. Тогда это был, кажется, Дом народного творчества. И вот эти песни — революционные, рабочие — они запомнились на всю жизнь. Я и сейчас еще мог бы их спеть. И они заложили какую-то основу нашего мышления на будущее. 
Это знакомство с Бушем стало началом долгой дружбы. Мы много раз встречались, и даже работать нам одно время пришлось вместе — на радио, непосредственно после войны, когда он из тюрьмы вернулся. Он был контужен во время бомбежки, и ему очень трудно было вернуться на сцену. Мы — я и брат мой, он был президентом Академии искусств — много общались с Эрнстом. И последняя работа брата, как кинорежиссера, была посвящена Бушу. Это была серия из шести телевизионных фильмов «Буш поет. История века».

----------


## FL

*Помни об этом, Марлен Когда солдаты (1950-1953)* 
Название: Denk daran, Marleen Помни об этом, Марлен - немецкий
Описание: "Aus dem Reich der Toten... Из царства мертвых..."
"...и от волжского изгиба не было никакого возвращения..." Песня с интересным текстом-предостережением. Написана как продолжение и на мелодию "Лили Марлен". Написана в 1950-53 гг. Исполнение 1950-53 гг.
Музыка: Norbert Schultze, arr. Hanns Eisler Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10779 
Denk daran, Marleen Помни об этом, Марлен - немецкий
Музыка: Norbert Schultze, arr. Hanns Eisler Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 
Aus dem Reich der Toten
Aus der Erde Grund
Steigen die Muschkoten*)
Und öffnen ihren Mund:
Tod bracht uns das Kasernegehn
Ach kurz war das Laternestehn
Mit dir, Lili Marleen 
Unser beider Schatten
Sah wie einer aus
Daß wir sehr lieb uns hatten
Das sah man gleich daraus
Dann kam der Befehl, ins Feld zu gehn
Du bliebst bei der Laterne stehn
Mit meinem Kind, Marleen 
Millionen standen
So mit ihre Braut
Millionen fanden
....
Sie (Sind) ... Wiedersehen
Und geht bei der Laterne stehn
Mit dir, Lili Marleen 
Sind ins Feld gezogen
Nicht zu Deutschlands Ehr,
Und vom Wolgabogen
Gabs keine Wiederkehr
Dort starben unser neun von zehn
Und über uns die Raben krähn:
Leb wohl, Lili Marleen! 
Denk daran, Marleene,
Eh' Dein Sohn marschiert:
Heult erst die Sirene
Dann ist es bald passiert -- Dann ist es schon passiert
Nie wirst Du jemand glücklich sehn,
Wo Ami Söldners (am) Posten stehn -- (позже: Wo die Atomraketen stehn)
Und Kruppsgranaten drehen -- (позже: Denk stets daran, Marleen!) 
Für den Adenhower keine ...
Für den Eisenhower ...
Deutschland ... frei und schön
Mit Osten West zusammen stehn,
Und Friedensfahnen wehn. 
*Muschkote
m -n, -n пренебр. рядовой, служивый (солдат); серая скотинка 
Перевод: 
Из царства мертвых,
из земной толщи
поднимаются мушкетники*)
и открывают рот:
Смерть сломала нам гуляния у казармы.
Ах, коротко было стояние у фонаря
с тобой, Лили Марлен. 
Наши две тени
выглядели, как одна,
что мы очень друг другу дороги,
отсюда было очевидно.
Когда пришел приказ в поле выходить,
ты осталась у фонаря стоять
с моим ребенком, Марлен. 
Миллионы стояли
так с их невестами.
Миллионы считали
....
Они ... свидания
И ходили у фонаря стоять
С тобой, Лили Марлен. 
Двинулись в поле
не к чести Германии,
и от волжского изгиба
не было никакого возвращения.
Там умерли наши 9 из 10,
и вороны над нами каркали:
Всего хорошего, Лили Марлен! 
Подумай об этом, Марлен,
прежде чем твой сын помарширует:
Ревет уже сирена,
что это скоро случится.
Никогда не будешь счастливым,
Где американские наемники стоят, --(позже: где атомные ракеты стоят,)
И крупповские гранаты точатся. --(позже: помни всегда об этом, Марлен!) 
Для Аденауэра никакого ...
Для Эйзенхауэра ...
Германия ... свободной и прекрасной,
Восток-Запад вместе стоять,
и мирные знамена веять. 
1950-53   

> Для сравнения.
> Оригинальный текст песни, написанный Ляйпом (Hans Leip) в 1915 году (однако она была положена на музыку и получила широкое распространение в 1941 году). 
> 1. Vor der Kaserne
> Vor dem großen Tor
> Stand eine Laterne
> Und steht sie noch davor
> So woll'n wir uns da wieder seh'n
> Bei der Laterne wollen wir steh'n
> |: Wie einst Lili Marleen. :|  
> ...

  

> Естественно, столь популярную песню не могли обойти вниманием специалисты по разложению войск противника – сотрудники отдела пропаганды среди войск противника. Пародию сочинил писатель Лев Копелев. Вскоре она зазвучала в радиопередачах советской контрпропаганды, которые транслировались для немцев. Позднее Иосиф Бродский перевел пародию Копелева с немецкого на русский язык.

 Переложение "Лили Марлен" Иосифа Бродского: 
Возле казармы, в свете фонаря
кружатся попарно листья сентября,
Ах как давно у этих стен
я сам стоял,
стоял и ждал
тебя, Лили Марлен,
тебя, Лили Марлен. 
Если в окопах от страха не умру,
если мне снайпер не сделает дыру,
если я сам не сдамся в плен,
то будем вновь
крутить любовь
с тобой, Лили Марлен,
с тобой, Лили Марлен. 
Лупят ураганным, боже помоги,
я отдам Иванам шлем и сапоги,
лишь бы разрешили мне взамен
под фонарем
стоять вдвоем
с тобой, Лили Марлен,
с тобой, Лили Марлен. 
Есть ли что банальней смерти на войне
и сентиментальней встречи при луне,
есть ли что круглей твоих колен,
колен твоих,
Ich liebe dich,
моя Лили Марлен,
моя Лили Марлен. 
Кончатся снаряды, кончится война,
возле ограды, в сумерках одна,
будешь ты стоять у этих стен
во мгле стоять,
стоять и ждать
меня, Лили Марлен,
меня, Лили Марлен.  
====================================== 
Еще одна подобная песня. 
Название: Wenn die Soldaten Когда солдаты - немецкий
Описание: "Когда солдаты через город шагают - нужда и смерть..."
Известная немецкая песня с новым антивоенным текстом. "Dollarisierung (??) Bombenregen bringt.... Долларизация (??) бомбовый дождь приносит..." Написана в 1950-53 гг. Исполнение 1950-53 гг.
Музыка: Trad. arr. Hanns Eisler Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10780

----------


## FL

*Статья "Антифашисты-подпольщики в Германии", "Правда", 7 апреля 1939 г.*   
Оригинал статьи, ссылка на которую приведена в книге "Эрнст Буш и его время", Г. Шнеерсон: 
"Рискуя жизнью, немецкие антифашисты распространяли записанные во время московских радиопередач слова песен Брехта, Вайнерта и самого Буша. 
...Не видно нас, не слышно нас -
Мы словно воздух, ветер, дым,
Для вражьих глаз, для злобных глаз
Наш легкий след неуловим... 
(Перевод С. Болотина и Т. Сикорской) 
Это рефрен одной из популярных песен антифашистского подполья, так называемой «Illegales Flüsterlied» («Нелегальная песня-шепот» на текст Фрица Брюгеля). Песню, написанную мною по инициативе Буша, певец в течение нескольких ночных передач разучивал по радио со своими предполагаемыми слушателями. Как показала жизнь, усилия не были затрачены напрасно. Песня была услышана и подхвачена антифашистами-подпольщиками в Германии и других странах. Об этом рассказывают Клаус и Эрика Манн (дети Томаса Манна) в своей книге «Вопреки гестапо», посвященной подпольной деятельности немецких антифашистов. ( ::  
*«Правда» от 7 апреля 1939 года. 
Я вспоминаю ночные московские радиоконцерты, направленные на Германию. Буш не только напевал фразу за фразой «Песню-шепот», вкладывая в каждое слово всю убежденность бойца, всю ненависть к фашизму, - он разговаривал со своей невидимой аудиторией, помогал ей запомнить мелодию все новыми и новыми повторениями. Его вдохновляла сама мысль, что новой песней он вносит вклад в духовное вооружение своего народа, дает борцам Сопротивления новое оружие мобилизации масс против гитлеровских палачей. Уже после окончания второй мировой войны и освобождения Германии от нацизма Эрнст Буш стал получать из разных городов обеих Германий письма от незнакомых ему людей, которые вспоминают о том, как они слушали в те черные годы его московские передачи и как много для них значили эти песни".  
Песня с похожим названием (записана на пластинку в 1949 г.) (ps: все-таки, "Die Illegalen" - это другая песня): http://ernst-busch.net/index.php?page=cat&catid=8  _Auszüge aus dem unveröffentlichten Tagebuch des Komponisten Kurt Schwaen (1909-2007)  
1949 
03.02. Mit Busch geprobt. Über den neuen Stil von Eisler gesprochen. Er änderte in seinen alten Songs die Akkorde, machte sie weicher, zum C-Moll fügte er zum Beispiel ein A hinzu. Eisler war mit den Leuten vom Rundfunk nicht zufrieden. Als einziger habe ich ihm gefallen, aber ich müsse noch lernen. 
Song „Lied der Illegalen“ (Wolf). 
05.02. Busch. Lange Gespräche, über Platten, Modelle von Plattenschildern ausgesucht. So ging die Zeit rum. 
06.02. Mit Hedwig bei Busch. „Die Illegalen“ mag er wegen des Textes nicht. Welche Zeit?_

----------


## FL

*Статья "Антифашисты-подпольщики в Германии", газета "Правда", 7 апреля 1939 г.*  
(большое спасибо http://ihistorian.livejournal.com/ за предоставленное фото): *1. Фото статьи.*

----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL

*2. Распечатка текста статьи.* 
"  *Антифашисты-подпольщики в Германии*  _Клаус и Эрика Манн, дети германского писателя-антифашиста Томаса Манна, эмигрировавшего в США, в ближайшее время выпускают книгу о Германии при фашистском режиме. Отрывок из этой книги напечатан в американской периодической печати под заглавием «Вопреки Гестапо». Мы воспроизводим этот отрывок, где описана подпольная работа германских антифашистов._ 
Очень важно, чтобы мир знал правду о Германии. Но еще важнее, чтобы Германия знала правду о том, что делается на свете. Путей, связывающих Германию с внешним миром, много, они запутаны и тернисты. Здесь на каждом повороте стоит смерть. Мы преклоняемся перед теми безоружными и беззащитными героями, которые идут сейчас по этим путям. Мы говорили со многими из них и знали многих из тех, кто погиб в бою. Вот история одного борца за свободу Германии, погибшего недавно под топором палача. 
Ему было лет двадцать, когда Гитлер пришел к власти. Он был членом социал-демократической организации. Этот молодой рабочий рассказывает нам о своей нелегальной антифашистской работе. 
- Самое главное, - говорит он, - это распространять правду. Если бы только наш народ знал всю правду, с Гитлером было бы очень скоро покончено. 
- Как же, однако, вы распространяете правду, если за это карают смертью? 
- Я квалифицированный рабочий. На фабрике, где я работаю, у меня «хорошая репутация». Большинство моих товарищей по работе - процентов 60-70 - против Гитлера. Мы, конечно, не можем открыто разговаривать между собою, - ведь часто даже, если нас трое или четверо соберутся вместе, и то один может оказаться шпиком. Но вот, к примеру, я начинаю рассказывать о радиопередаче, которую я слушал накануне вечером. Конечно, это фашистская радиопередача! Я делаю вид, что восхищаюсь всем, что слышал. Потом, говорю я, - вдруг что-то, по-видимому, случилось и германскую станцию перекрыла какая-то иностранная. Я ничего не мог поделать, само собой разумеется, говорю я и, конечно, не верю, что они там с этой иностранной радиостанции передавали. Мои собеседники спрашивают: - Что же все-таки там передавали? - «О, - говорю я, - всякие иностранные выдумки». Потом я начинаю рассказывать, что говорила английская оппозиция в палате общин по поводу германской интервенции в Испании, цитирую какое-нибудь антифашистское выступление. Вот, говорю, прямо поразительно, как люди врут. - Да, говорят мои слушатели, удивительное дело, как они врут. Но глаза их загораются ненавистью к подлинным лгунам. 
- Откуда вы получаете информацию? 
- Из разных источников. Слушаем передачи германской нелегальной «радиостанции свободы», а также из листовок и брошюрок, которые нам дают здесь или присылают из-за границы... Курите, пожалуйста! 
Молодой человек вдруг протягивает нам только что распечатанную пачку папирос: 
- Германские папиросы «Ремстма № 3». 
Мы закуриваем. Молодой человек внимательно следит за нами. 
- Вы ничего не замечаете? Посмотрите на дым! Когда папиросы дают так много дыма - мы уже знаем, в чем дело. Дайте-ка мне вашу папиросу. 
Он разворачивает папиросу. Появляется довольно большой листок тонкой бумаги, весь покрытый мельчайшим, но все же хорошо различимым печатным текстом. 
- В день рождения Гитлера, - рассказывает дальше молодой человек, - на заводах раздавали эти папиросы «Ремстма № 3». Мы подменили тысячи пачек. По виду они точь-в-точь такие же, как обыкновенные папиросы. Но рабочие, как только закурят, сразу замечают, что слишком много дыму, значит много бумаги. Тогда они разворачивают и читают... 
Этот парень успел несколько раз побывать за границей, - он привозил в Германию нелегальную антифашистскую литературу. В дешевеньких обложках с названиями туристских брошюрок и произведений классиков, эти брошюры выглядели так же невинно, как и папиросы «Ремстма». Но содержание их было не менее зажигательно... 
- А если вас поймают? 
- Ну, тогда все кончено. - Он выразительным жестом провел рукой вокруг шеи. 
Мы смотрели на молодого человека. У него самая заурядная наружность. Темные волосы, средний рост, никаких особых примет. Говорил он спокойно, даже сухо. Нам стало стыдно, что когда говорят о борьбе против фашизма, то называют наши имена, а не его... 
Этот наш приятель, 25-летний рабочий-металлист, был казнен в своем родном городке в средней Германии. Гестапо не удалось сломить его мужество. Он не выдал друзей, не назвал имен товарищей. Ему отрубили голову топором... 
То, что происходит сейчас в Германии - это война. Оружие армии бойцов за свободу - шепотом сказанные слова, их бомбы - это тонкие листочки папиросной, покрытой мелкой печатью бумаги. Но эти бойцы ежеминутно рискуют жизнью... 
Нас не видать,
Нас не догнать,
Руке врага нас не поймать.
Как воздух мы неуловимы,
Как струйка вешних вод... 
Это начало песенки о «слухах», которую поют в Германии. Она называется «песенка о нелегальном шепоте». Ее простые слова поются с подлинно-революционным воодушевлением... 
Германская нелегальная «радиостанция свободы» в течение нескольких лет каждый вечер кончает свою передачу словами: «До свиданья, завтра вечером, в то же время, на волне такой-то. Вопреки Гестапо!» 
Вопреки Гестапо эти люди разъезжают по всей Германии со своей небольшой радиопередаточной станцией, которую нужно все время переносить с места на место. С моторной лодки, из гоночного автомобиля, из грузовика, стоящего на темном шоссе или в открытом поле несется голос: «Алло, алло, говорит германская «радиостанция свободы»!..
"
«Правда», 7 апреля 1939 года.

----------


## FL

Дополнение:
Цитата по книге "Друзья не умирают", Маркус Вольф (глава разведки ГДР): http://flibusta.net/b/150811/read
"
Сегодня во многих случаях стесняются воздать должное как героям тем женщинам и мужчинам, которые отдавали жизнь в борьбе с гитлеровским фашизмом. Многие имена, многие волнующие истории так никогда и не были преданы гласности и попросту забыты. …чтобы разобраться в этом основательно, нужно ознакомиться с труднодоступными архивами. На основании изучения этих документов могла бы родиться, видимо, довольно объемистая история, которая помогла бы восполнить «Эстетику Сопротивления». Если время позволит мне сделать это, я хотел бы выступить против их забвения. 
<…> 
Как известно, немецким органам удалось после 1941 года дешифрировать радиотелеграфную переписку между агентами и Центром в Москве. Следствием этого было раскрытие в Германии и странах Западной Европы агентурной сети, которая вошла в историю под названием «Красной капеллы». Переплетение агентурных связей привело к смертным приговорам и казням сотен женщин и мужчин из антифашистского Сопротивления. 
<…> 
…после окончания курса обучения нас направили работать в непосредственной близости от руководящего центра КПГ в изгнании. Вольфганг попал в редакцию радиостанции Национального комитета «Свободная Германия», Гельмут и я были посланы в здание на окраине Москвы, носившее таинственное название «Институт 205».  
В этом здании вплоть до роспуска в 1943 году находился Коминтерн. Под его крышей работали радиостанции различных коммунистических партий, которые теперь оказались без прикрытия: Георгий Димитров, до того времени бывший Генеральным секретарем Коминтерна, перешел на работу в Центральный Комитет ВКП(б). 
Наше радио называлось «Немецкая народная радиостанция, голос национального движения за мир». Наша станция, как и другие, вещавшие оттуда на языках стран, занятых вермахтом, создавали видимость того, что мы работаем нелегально в каждой из тех стран, для которых предназначались наши передачи. Уже во время гражданской войны в Испании использовался этот метод. Тогда немецкоязычный передатчик, руководимый КПГ, можно было слушать на волне 29,8 метра. 
...в работе для этой радиостанции нашли применение знания по созданию фиктивных групп сопротивления и комитетов движения за мир. В отличие от большинства других станций, которые передавали ориентировки для действительно существовавших в этих странах организаций сопротивления, таких возможностей в Германии, страдавшей под диктатурой Гитлера, давно уже не было. И все же установки московского руководства в изгнании для наших передач имели значение для деятельности трудно выявляемого, но все же существовавшего антифашистского сопротивления.
"

----------


## FL

Дополнение о песне  «Illegales Flüsterlied» («Нелегальная песня-шепот» на текст Фрица Брюгеля):  
Фото. Страница из песенника "Canciones de las Brigadas Internacionales", изданного Эрнстом Бушем в Испании в 1938 году. 
Название: Illegales Flüsterlied (Flüsterlied) Нелегальная песня-шепот - немецкий
Описание: "Man sieht uns nicht, man kennt uns nicht, wir tragen keine Zeichen. Der Haß des Feinds verbrennt uns nicht, er kann uns nicht erreichen..." "Не видно нас, не знают нас, мы не носим никаких знаков. Ненависть врага нас не обжигает, она не может до нас дотянуться..."
Музыка: G.M. Schneerson Слова: Fritz Brügel 1936 
1.
Man sieht uns nicht, man kennt uns nicht,
Wir tragen keine Zeichen.
Der Haß des Feinds verbrennt uns nicht,
Er kann uns nicht erreichen. 
Wir sind wie Atem, Luft und Wind,
Der Feind kann uns nicht greifen.
Er starrt sich seine Augen blind
Und fühlt nur, dass wir reifen.  haben. 
2.
Man fängt uns nicht, man hört uns nicht,
Wir leben nicht im Hellen.
Die List des Feinds zerstört uns nicht
Das Netz der roten  Zellen. (*) 
Wir sind wie Atem, Luft und Wind,
Der Feind kann uns nicht greifen.
Er starrt sich seine Augen blind
Und fühlt nur, dass wir reifen. 
3.
Wir spinnen unsre Fäden fort,
Das Netz wird immer dichter,
Von Stadt zu Stadt, von Ort zu Ort
Trotz Henker, Kerker, Richter. 
Die heut im Grau des Dämmerlichts
Die schmalen Wege graben:
Sie haben nichts, sie haben nichts,
Sie werden alles haben. 
Перевод: 
1.
Не видно нас, не знают нас,
мы не носим никаких знаков.
Ненависть врага нас не обжигает,
она не может до нас дотянуться. 
Мы как дыхание, воздух и ветер,
враг не может нас схватить.
Он пристально смотрит своими слепыми глазами
и только чувствует, что мы созреваем. 
2.
Не поймать нас, не услышать нас,
мы не живем на свету.
Хитрость врага не уничтожит нас,
сеть красных ячеек. 
Мы как дыхание, воздух и ветер,
враг не может нас схватить.
Он пристально смотрит своими слепыми глазами
и только чувствует, что мы созреваем. 
3.
Мы прядем наши нити дальше,
Сеть становится все плотнее,
От города к городу, от места к месту
Вопреки палачу, тюрьме, судье. 
Сегодня в сером свете сумерек
Узкие ходы (дороги) роют:
У них ничего нет, у них ничего нет,
У них будет всё. 
1936  
Примечания: 
1. Опубликовано:
Fritz Brügel: Flüsterlied. In: Das Wort. I.Jahr, 1. Moskau 1936, S. 43. 
2. Первая строка по-голландски:
"Eerste regel: Men ziet ons niet, men kent ons niet..." 
3. Был также вариант с музыкой Hauska (?):
"Nehmen wir ein Beispiel: das Flüsterlied von Brügel, Musik von Hauska. Das 
Flüsterlied ist vielen sicherlich schon durch die Wiedergabe von Ernst Busch ..."

----------


## FL

*Солидарность с Чили (1973)* 
Название: Rettet Luis Corvalán Спасем Луиса Корвалана - немецкий
Описание: "Soll er nicht wie Thälmann fallen... Не должен он погибнуть, как Тельман..."
Песня призывает бороться за освобождение Луиса Корвалана, ген. секретаря Компартии Чили, который после переворота 1973 г. попал в руки хунты Пиночета. Запись с пластинки "Solidarität mit Chile", 1975 г. (или 1973 ?).
Музыка: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Instrumentation: Rolf Lukowsky Слова: Heinz Kahlau 1973г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Studiochor Berlin, Instrumentalgruppe Berlin, Leitung: Rolf Lukowsky Исполнение 1975г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10786 
P.S. Луис Корвалан был обменян в декабре 1976 года. Жил в СССР, потом, изменив внешность, нелегально вернулся в Чили (где его ждал уже подписанный смертный приговор). Продолжал свою деятельность.   
Rettet Luis Corvalán Спасем Луиса Корвалана - немецкий
Музыка: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Instrumentation: Rolf Lukowsky Слова: Heinz Kahlau 
Als des Volkes Tag zu Ende
und die Junta-Nacht begann,
da erschossen sie Allende,
und in die Faschistenhände
fiel auch Luis Corvalan. 
Weil er die Genossen führte
in der Unidad Popular,
Chiles Kraft und Hoffnung schürte,
das am neuen Leben spürte,
was der Sozialismus war. 
Soll er nicht wie Thälmann fallen,
weil er für die Freiheit steht,
liegt sein Leben bei uns allen
muß der Ruf des Zorns erschallen
unsrer Solidarität. 
Wie die Feinde es auch schänden,
Chiles neuer Tag bricht an.
Soll das Joch der Junta enden,
dann entreißt den Mörderhänden
unsern Luis Corvalan. 
Перевод: 
Когда день народа кончился,
и ночь хунты началась,
они расстреляли Альенде,
и в фашистские руки
попал также Луис Корвалан. 
Так как он вел товарищей
в Unidad Popular,
силу и надежду Чили разжигал,
которая в новой жизни чувствовалась, -
то, чем социализм был. 
Не должен он погибнуть, как Тельман,
потому что он за свободу стоит,
его жизнь зависит от всех нас,
должен раздаваться гневный призыв
нашей солидарности. 
Как враги ни насильничают,
новый день Чили начнется.
Должно ярмо хунты кончиться,
тогда вырвем из рук убийц
нашего Луиса Корвалана. 
1973

----------


## FL

Название: Сальвадор Альенде - Из последнего радиообращения к нации - 06:20 
Описание: Наполненная трагичным пафосом речь легендарного революционера Сальвадора Альенде 11-го сентября 1973-го года.
1973г. Исполняет: Сальвадор Альенде
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=izposled

----------


## FL

Фото. "Rettet Luis Corvalan" Komposition: Ernst Busch 1973 (Faksimile der Handschrift) (факсимиле рукописи).

----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL

*Вторая песня с этой пластинки "Bandiera Rossa":*  *1. Запись 1946-1953 гг.*
Название: Bandiera Rossa - 02:59 
Описание: Песня итальянских комсомольцев. Песня итальянского батальона им. Гарибальди, сражавшегося в Испании в 1936-1938 гг. Запись 1946-1953 гг.
Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=bandier1  *2. Запись 1975 г.*
Название: Bandiera Rossa - итальянский немецкий русский
Описание: "Вперед, товарищи, восстанем дружно, Нас знамя красное зовет на бой!"
Итальянская революционная песня. Последний куплет исполняется на русском языке. Запись с пластинки "Solidarität mit Chile" (Eterna 4 15 140), 1975 г. (или 1973 ?).
Музыка: Ломбардийская народная мелодия Слова: Carlo Tuzzi (нем. текст Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)) Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch), Studiochor Berlin Orchester des Tanzensembles der DDR. Leitung: Rolf Lukowsky Исполнение 1975г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10784  
Bandiera Rossa - итальянский немецкий русский (текст записи 1975 года)
Музыка: Ломбардийская народная мелодия Слова: Carlo Tuzzi (нем. текст Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)) 
Avanti popolo, alla riscossa,
bandiera rossa, bandiera rossa.
Avanti popolo, alla riscossa,
bandiera rossa trionfera. 
Bandiera rossa trionfera,
bandiera rossa trionfera,
bandiera rossa trionfera.
Evviva la pace e liberta. 
Freiheit jedem Volk gilt's zu erringen
Die rote Fahne wird es erzwingen
Ob schwarz ob weiß die Haut, es muß gelingen
Die rote Fahne vereint die Welt 
Bandiera rossa trionfera,
bandiera rossa trionfera,
bandiera rossa trionfera.
Evviva la pace e liberta. 
Вставай, рабочий люд,
На бой за право
Под красным стягом,
Под красным стягом. 
Вперед, товарищи,
Восстанем дружно,
Нас знамя красное 
Зовет на бой! 
Bandiera rossa trionfera,
bandiera rossa trionfera,
bandiera rossa trionfera.
Evviva la pace e liberta. 
193х

----------


## FL

*Спутник (1957)* 
Название: Sputnik Спутник - немецкий
Описание: "Herr Dulles möchte so gerne, neun Kilo wär'n sein Traum... Господин Даллес так хотел этого, девять кг было бы его мечтой..."
Песня о советских спутниках, намного превзошедших мечты Даллеса. Автор слов - Kurt Barthel ("Was in der Welt von gestern").
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Kurt Barthel (KuBa) 1957г. Исполняет: Gisela May, Leitung: Hanns Eisler (Klarinette, Altsaxophon, Trompete, Posaune, Giarre, Schlagzeug, Klavier, Kontrabass) Исполнение 1957г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10803 
Sputnik Спутник - немецкий
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) Слова: Kurt Barthel (KuBa) 
Herr Dulles möchte so gerne, neun Kilo wär'n sein Traum,
zwei stramme Sowjetsterne umkreisen uns im Raum.
Der erste fünfzig Kilo, der zweite zehnmal mehr,
die fliegen wie im Spiel so im Weltenraum umher.
Zwei stramme Sowjetsterne umkreisen uns im Raum. 
Herr Dulles möcht' so gerne, neun Kilo wär'n sein Traum.
Er träumt von keinem Hündchen, geschweige einem Hund.
Er träumt von achtzehn Pfündchen, geschweige tausend Pfund.
Herr Dulles möcht' so gerne, neun Kilo wär'n sein Traum,
zwei stramme Sowjetsterne umkreisen uns im Raum.  
Перевод: 
Господин Даллес так хотел этого, девять кг было бы его мечтой,
две здоровых советских звезды вращаются вокруг нас в пространстве.
Первый - 50 кг, второй - в 10 раз больше,
они летают, как играют, в космическом пространстве.
Две здоровых советских звезды вращаются вокруг нас в пространстве. 
Господин Даллес так хотел этого, девять кг было бы его мечтой.
Он не мечтает ни о какой собачке, не говоря уже о целой собаке.
Он мечтает о 18 фунтиках, не говоря уже о 1000 фунтах.
Господин Даллес так хотел этого, девять кг было бы его мечтой,
две здоровых советских звезды вращаются вокруг нас в пространстве. 
1957

----------


## FL

Фото. Ганс Эйслер и Гизела Мэй (исполнительница песни "Sputnik"), 1961 год.

----------


## FL

Описанное в песне соответсвует реальности (за исключением того, что первый советский спутник был весом не 50 кг., а 83,6 кг.): 
Первый спутник (4 октября 1957) - 83,6 кг.
Второй спутник (с собакой Лайкой) (3 ноября 1957) - 508,3 кг. 
Первый спутник США (1 февраля 195 ::  - массой в 10 раз меньше ПС-1. 
==================================================  == 
Материал из Википедии:
"
Спутник-1 — первый искусственный спутник Земли, был запущен на орбиту в СССР 4 октября 1957 года. 
Кодовое обозначение спутника — ПС-1 (Простейший Спутник-1). Запуск осуществлялся с 5-го научно-исследовательского полигона министерства обороны СССР «Тюра-Там» (получившего впоследствии открытое наименование космодром Байконур), посредством ракеты-носителя «Спутник» (Р-7). 
Параметры полёта
Начало полёта — 4 октября 1957 в 22 ч 28 мин по московскому времени
Окончание полёта — 4 января 1958
Масса аппарата — 83,6 кг;
Максимальный диаметр — 0,58 м.
Наклонение орбиты — 65,1°.
Период обращения — 96,7 мин.
Перигей — 228 км.
Апогей — 947 км.
Витков — 1440
"

----------


## FL

http://www.lidorenko.ru/ns1.htm
"
Первый в мире искусственный спутник Земли. Взлёт человечества  
В начале 1957 года С. П. Королев обратился в правительство с просьбой разрешить ускорить подготовку и проведение первых пусков двух ракет для вывода на орбиту искусственных спутников Земли. При этом указывалось, что на базе межконтинентальной ракеты разрабатывается ракета-носитель искусственного спутника Земли с массой спутника около 1200 кг. В США в это же время велась весьма интенсивная подготовка к запуску ИСЗ по проекту "Авангард" . Американский спутник должен был представлять собой шаровидный контейнер диаметром 50 см и массой около 10 кг. 
... 
4 октября 1957 года в 22 ч 28 мин по московскому времени ярчайший всплеск света осветил ночную степь, и ракета с гулом ушла вверх. Ее факел постепенно слабел и скоро стал неразличим на фоне небесных светил.  
Первая космическая скорость, вычисленная еще Ньютоном, теперь, три столетия спустя, была впервые достигнута творением ума и рук человеческих.  
После отделения спутника от последней ступени ракеты начали работать передатчики и в эфир полетели знаменитые сигналы "Бип...бип...бип". Наблюдения на первых витках показали, что спутник вышел на орбиту с наклонением 65°6', высотой в перигее 228 км и максимальным удалением от поверхности Земли 947 км. На каждый виток вокруг Земли он тратил 96 мин 10,2 с. В 1 ч 46 мин 5 октября 1957 года спутник прошел над Москвой.  
Эта маленькая рукотворная звездочка словно подняла на орбиту рубиновые звезды Кремля, сделала зримыми для всего мира успехи нашей страны.  
Русское слово "спутник" сразу вошло в языки всех народов мира. Аншлаги на первых полосах зарубежных газет тех исторических октябрьских дней 1957 года были полны восхищения подвигом нашей страны. "Величайшая сенсация века", "Воплощенная в жизнь заветная мечта человечества", "Окно во Вселенную открыли Советы", "Эта великая победа является поворотным пунктом в истории цивилизации", "Уже сейчас ясно, что 4 октября 1957 года навеки войдет в анналы истории" - вот некоторые из тогдашних заголовков мировой прессы.  
Всему миру стало ясно, что успех Советского Союза не случаен: достижения в космосе - зеркало его грандиозной созидательной работы на Земле. В США на смену милитаристскому психозу пришло трезвое понимание значения наших успехов в освоении космоса. Там поняли, что космическим взлетом СССР обязан прежде всего широкой демократической системе образования, позволяющей любому способному человеку подняться к вершинам знания. Поняли, что советская космическая техника выросла на мощном фундаменте развитой науки, техники и индустрии. Все измышления о "слабости" России предстали в своем истинном свете. И это отрезвление сыграло огромную политическую роль. Советские спутники вызвали ослабление "холодной войны" и по сути стали прологом к политике разрядки.  
... 
Первый в истории человечества спутник просуществовал как космическое тело сравнительно недолго - 92 суток, совершив 1440 оборотов вокруг Земли. 21 сутки из космоса шли сигналы первой рукотворной "Луны". Но их "эхо" слышно по сей день. Ведь это было началом великой эпохи практического освоения космоса. 
" 
"
Спутник летал 92 дня, до 4 января 1958 года, совершив 1440 оборотов вокруг Земли (около 60 млн км), а его радиопередатчики работали в течение двух недель после старта. 
Общепринятое в то время представление, что без специальной оптики, визуально, мы наблюдаем ночью подсвечиваемый солнцем спутник, неверно. Отражающая поверхность спутника была слишком мала для визуального наблюдения. На самом деле наблюдалась вторая ступень — центральный блок ракеты, который вышел на ту же орбиту, что и спутник. Эта ошибка многократно повторялась в средствах массовой информации. 
— Б. Е. Черток "Черток «Ракеты и люди» книга 2
"  
"
Через месяц после вывода первого спутника на орбиту, СССР запустил второй спутник с пассажиром на борту (собака Лайка).  
Спутник-2 — второй космический аппарат, запущенный на орбиту Земли 3 ноября 1957, впервые выведший в космос живое существо — собаку Лайку. Спутник-2 представлял собой конической формы капсулу 4-метровой высоты, с диаметром основания 2 метра, содержал несколько отсеков для научной аппаратуры, радиопередатчик, систему телеметрии, программный модуль, систему регенерации и контроля температуры кабины. Собака Лайка размещалась в отдельном опечатанном отсеке. 
Общий вес аппаратуры, подопытного животного и источников электропитания—508,3кг. Второй спутник получил орбитальную скорость св. 8 000 м/сек. Максимальное удаление спутника от поверхности Земли составляло 1 671 км, а минимальное составляло 225 км; время одного полного оборота в начале движения — 103,75 мин. Угол наклона орбиты к плоскости экватора был равен примерно 65°.
" 
"
Многие американские газеты заранее предвкушали успех США в космической гонке, и вот «Нью-Йорк таймс» сообщает: «90 процентов разговоров об искусственных спутниках Земли приходилось на долю США. Как оказалось, 100 процентов дела пришлось на Россию…»[2]. Запуск первого спутника США состоялся лишь 1 февраля 1958 года, когда со второй попытки был запущен «Эксплорер-1», массой в 10 раз меньше ПС-1.
"

----------


## FL

*1. Газета о первом спутнике.*
Передовица газеты "Правда", посвящённая запуску спутника. (6 октября 1957)    

> 5 ОКТЯБРЯ 1957г. Вечерняя Москва №236 (10292).  http://www.oldgazette.ru/vm/05101957/index1.html 
> Страница 1: (Открыть в формате DjVu (405kb) http://oldgazette.ru/vm/05101957/05101957-1.djvu )
> ... 
> Первый в мире искусственный спутник Земли - сообщение ТАСС. 
> "Огромный успех советской науки и техники" - заметка.  
> В этом же номере -
> Страница 3: (Открыть в формате DjVu (431kb) http://oldgazette.ru/vm/05101957/05101957-3.djvu ) 
> ...
> Берлин возрождается (К.Мюллер) - фото и заметка.

 Газета "Вечерняя Москва", 5 октября 1957 г. 
Кликнуть "Увеличить" до читабельного состояния.  *2. Газета о втором спутнике.*   

> 4 НОЯБРЯ 1957г. Вечерняя Москва №261 (10317). http://www.oldgazette.ru/vm/04111957/index1.html 
> Сегодня в номере: 
> Страница 1:  (Открыть в формате DjVu (221kb) http://oldgazette.ru/vm/04111957/04111957-1.djvu )  
> ... 
> Великий триумф передовой советской науки и техники 
> За первым - второй! - сообщение ТАСС. 
> Гордость за нашу страну (В.Дикушин) - заметка. 
> Во имя мира (Л.Ленч) - заметка. 
> Здорово, земляк! (М.Вайсворд) - рисунок. 
> ...

 Газета "Вечерняя Москва", 4 ноября 1957 г. 
Кликнуть "Увеличить" до читабельного состояния.

----------


## FL

- Здорово, земляк! Рис. Вайсворда.  
Стихотворение из газеты "Вечерняя Москва", 4 ноября 1957 г.:  *Вокруг третьей "луны"* 
Вокруг появившейся третьей "луны"
Идет свистопляска в эфире.
И слово привета из каждой страны, 
И вопль поджигателей новой войны
По радио слышатся в мире. 
Вот новый сигнал до Вселенной дошел...
В немногих словах - вся эпоха!..
"Чувствует лайка себя хорошо -
Правительство Даллеса - плохо!". 
Александр Безыменский.

----------


## FL

Газеты о первом и втором спутнике и полете Гагарина (можно скачать в DjVu): 
Вечерняя Москва  http://www.oldgazette.ru/vm/index1.html 
1957 год 
№236(10292) от 5 октября 1957г. - суббота 
№261(10317) от 4 ноября 1957г. - понедельник  
1961 год 
№87(11372) от 12 апреля 1961г. - среда 
№89(11374) от 14 апреля 1961г. - пятница 
№90(11375) от 15 апреля 1961г. - суббота. 
№91(11376) от 17 апреля 1961г. - понедельник   
И З В Е С Т И Я. http://www.oldgazette.ru/izvestie/index1.html 
1961 год 
№88(13634) от 12 апреля 1961г. - среда 
№90(13636) от 14 апреля 1961г. - пятница 
№91(13637) от 15 апреля 1961г. - суббота   
Литературная газета http://www.oldgazette.ru/litera/index1.html 
1961 год 
№38(4317) от 28 марта 1961г. - вторник. 
№45(4324) от 13 апреля 1961г. - четверг. 
№46(4325) от 15 апреля 1961г. - суббота. 
№47(4326) от 18 апреля 1961г. - вторник. 
№48(4327) от 20 апреля 1961г. - четверг. 
№49(432 ::  от 22 апреля 1961г. - суббота. 
№55(4334) от 9 мая 1961г. - вторник.

----------


## FL

Название: Музыка из кинофильма "Укрощение огня" - 05:09 
Описание: Музыка из хорошо известного фильма об отечественной космонавтике.
Музыка: Андрей Петров 1972г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=ukroshen

----------


## FL

Название: Перед дальней дорогой - 03:04 
Описание: "Давай, космонавт, потихонечку трогай и песню в пути не забудь!"
Известная песня о наступлении космического века.
Музыка: Матвей Блантер Слова: В.Дыховичный, М.Слободской 1962г. Исполняет: Артур Эйзен
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=pereddal 
Перед дальней дорогой
Музыка: Матвей Блантер Слова: В.Дыховичный, М.Слободской 
Тогда не знавали обычаев новых, 
В те дальние дни и года. 
Коней ожидая на трактах почтовых, 
Все путники пели тогда:  
Присядем, друзья, перед дальней дорогой, 
Пусть легким окажется путь! 
Давай же, ямщик, потихонечку трогай 
И песню в пути не забудь!  
И верст, и веков пролетело немало, 
Составы по рельсам бегут, 
Но все ж на тревожных перронах вокзалов 
Опять по старинке поют:  
Присядем, друзья, перед дальней дорогой, 
Пусть легким окажется путь! 
Давай, машинист, потихонечку трогай 
И песню в пути не забудь!  
Пусть нынче ракеты со скоростью света 
Проносятся звездным путем! 
Мы все ж перед стартом, не глядя на это, 
Опять по старинке споем:  
Присядем, друзья, перед дальней дорогой, 
Пусть легким окажется путь! 
Давай, космонавт, потихонечку трогай 
И песню в пути не забудь!  
1962 
Немецкий перевод этой песни, выполненный Эрнстом Бушем (судя по скану страницы из рабочего дневника (см. ниже) и запись этой песни должна существовать): http://erinnerungsort.de/Kosmonautenlied-print453.html 
Kosmonautenlied
Text: В.Дыховичный, М.Слободской 1962г. (нем. текст Ernst Busch); Musik: Matwej Isaakowitsch Blanter 
Wie schön ist der Brauch
aus den Urväterstagen
der Schlitten- und Postkutschenzeit:
die stille Minute beim Abschied am Wagen,
Großväterchens Vers zum Geleit: 
Üb Eile mit Weile, dann wird es gelingen,
wenngleich auch der Weg noch so weit.
Trab los, Postillon, vergiß nicht zu singen
das Lied von der kommenden Zeit! 
Heut trägt uns das Dampfroß
mit hundertzig Meilen,
noch schneller das Flugzeug ans Ziel.
Vor Abfahrt - wie ehemals -
das stille Verweilen,
noch immer das uralte Spiel: 
Üb Eile mit Weile, dann wird es gelingen,
wenngleich auch der Weg noch so weit.
Maschinist und Pilot, vergeßt nicht zu singen
das Lied von der kommenden Zeit! 
Bringt morgen das Raumschiff
uns hin zu den Sternen
mit Weltraumgeschwindigkeit Zwei,
begleitet uns bis in die weitesten Fernen
Urväterchens Erdenschalmei: 
Üb Eile mit Weile, dann wird es gelingen,
wenngleich auch der Weg noch so weit.
Glück auf, Kosmonaut, vergiß nicht zu singen
das Lied von der kommenden Zeit!
Glück ab, Kosmonaut,
die Menschheit wird singen
das Lied ihrer kommenden Zeit! 
Text: В.Дыховичный, М.Слободской 1962г. (dt. Fassung): Ernst Busch
Musik: Matwej Isaakowitsch Blanter 
Zit. n. Tribüne v. 16.6.1967, S. 4. Das Lied wurde von Ernst Busch im Eröffnungsprogramm der Arbeiterfestspiele vorgetragen.
Цитата по газете "Трибуна" от 16.6.1967, стр. 4. Песня была исполнена Эрнстом Бушем на открытии театрального фестиваля рабочих.  
Фото. Страница из рабочего дневника Эрнста Буша о записи песни "Kosmonautenlied".

----------


## Lampada

> *Перед дальней дорогой* 
> Музыка: Матвей Блантер 
> Слова: В.Дыховичный, М.Слободской 
> Исполняет хор.
> Солист Евгений Беляев  
> Тогда не знавали обычаев новых, 
> В те дальние дни и года. 
> Коней ожидая на трактах почтовых, 
> Все путники пели тогда:  
> ...

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTgWl-CtQd8

----------


## FL

*Niggersong (1929)* 
Примечание: Автомат забил название, но какое это слово понятно. 
Название: Niggersong ( :: 
Описание: "Das bürgerliche Pressereptil hat auch das Ziel: Haß zwischen Schwarz und Weiß zu säun... Буржуазные ящеры прессы имеют цель: ненависть между черными и белыми сеять..." "Черный ли, белый ли, мы тянем одну и ту же лямку". Песня о солидарности трудящихся всего мира в борьбе с угнетателями. Запись Firma: Versandhaus "Arbeiter-Kult" Mech. Cop. 1929. 
Музыка: Kollektiv Agitprop-Truppe "Rote Raketen", Berlin Слова: Kollektiv Agitprop-Truppe "Rote Raketen", Berlin 1929г. Исполняет: Agitprop-Truppe "Rote Raketen", Berlin Исполнение 1929г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10904 
*Niggersong - такое "неполиткорректное" название в оригинале, который датируется 1929 годом. 
Потом, по ходу общих изменений в обществе, по-видимому, в языке происходили изменения. Например, у Эрнста Буша есть песня на эту же тему, где в записи 1930-х гг. присутствует слово "Nigger", в записи 1960-х оно заменено на "Neger" (негр).  
"Niggersong" принадлежала к постоянному репертуару агитпроп-группы "Rote Raketen" ("Красные ракеты") (Берлин) и была написана самими рабочими-исполнителями этого коллектива. Во время исполнения она сценически оформлялась: два солиста были гримированы под негров и отбивали чечетку под музыку. Эта песня представляет одну из многих агитпроп-песен, в которых содержательные слова в эффективной форме были соединены с запоминающейся и темпераментной, шлягерообразной мелодией.  
Der Niggersong gehörte zum festen Repertoire der Agitprop-Truppe "Rote Raketen", Berlin, und war im Kollektiv der Arbeiterspieler entstanden. Beim Vortrag wurde er szenisch gestaltet. die drei Solisten waren dunkel geschminkt und steppten zur Musik. Dieses Lied steht stellvertretend für eine Anzahl von Agitprop-Songs, deren Texte zur wirksameren Gestaltung der inhaltlichen Aussage in einprägsame und schwungvolle, schlagerartige Melodien eingekleidet wurden.  
Niggersong
Музыка: Kollektiv Agitprop-Truppe "Rote Raketen", Berlin Слова: Kollektiv Agitprop-Truppe "Rote Raketen", Berlin 
In Vergnügungsstätten der Bourgeois
tanzt ein Nigger - ha,ha,ha.
Begeistert schreibt der Zeitungsmob!
- Halt, stop! -
Versklavtes, schwarzes Arbeiterheer,
steht auf, steht auf!
Will nicht mehr!
Wutgeheul
in der Geldsackzeitung:
Negergreuel!
- Halt, stop! - 
Refrain: 
Ob schwarz, ob weiß,
wir ziehn am selben Strick.
Ob Kanton, Budweis,
Berlin, Kamerun -
nur eins ist zu tun:
Dem Unterdrücker ans Genick!
Werft sie raus, werft sie raus,
die Despoten,
macht eure Länder frei.
Schwenkt eure Fahnen, die roten,
befreit euch aus Sklaverei! 
Das bürgerliche Pressereptil
hat auch das Ziel:
Haß zwischen Schwarz und Weiß zu säun,
uns uneinig zu machen.
Wir wissen und lachen,
denn jetzt
keiner gegeneinander aufhetzt! 
Refrain: 
Ob schwarz, ob weiß... 
In einem Sechsteil der Welt
der Arbeiter hoch hält
die rote Fahne der Freiheit.
- Halt, stop! -
Dies leuchtende Beispiel
ist auch unser Ziel!
Drum ran, drum ran,
ob schwarz, ob weißer Mann! 
Refrain: 
Ob schwarz, ob weiß... 
Перевод: 
Niggersong 
"В злачном заведении буржуазии
танцует один ниггер - ха, ха, ха", -
в восторге пишет газетная шваль!
- Стой, стоп! -
Порабощенные, черная рабочая армия,
поднимайся, поднимайся!
Не бывать больше!
Бешеный вой
в газетах денежных мешков:
"Негры наводят ужас!"
- Стой, стоп! - 
Припев: 
Черный ли, белый ли,
мы тянем одну и ту же лямку.
Кантон, Будвайс,
Берлин, Камерун -
только одно к делу:
Угнетателю в затылок!
Выбрасывайте их прочь, бросайте их прочь,
деспотов,
сделайте ваши страны свободными.
Разворачивайте ваши знамена, красные,
освободите себя от рабства! 
Буржуазные ящеры прессы
имеют также цель:
ненависть между черными и белыми сеять,
чтобы нас разделять.
Мы знаем и смеемся,
потому что сейчас
никто друг против друга не подстрекается! 
Припев. 
В шести частях света
рабочий высоко держит
красное знамя свободы.
- Стой, стоп! -
Этот блестящий пример
есть также наша цель!
Поэтому вперед, поэтому вперед,
черный ли, белый ли человек! 
Припев. 
1929

----------


## FL

"Красные ракеты" - одна из самых известных агитпроп-групп 1920-х гг. 
Группа была образована осенью 1927 года во время подготовки к празднику газеты "Роте Фане" (центрального органа КПГ) и в дальнейшем организационно была тесно связана с "Союзом красных фронтовиков" (Roten Frontkämpferbund (RFB)) - "Рот Фронт". 
Они выступали с фортепианным аккомпанентом, а также с джазовым ансамблем. Исполняемые песни частью были написаны самим коллективом. По городам группа сначала ездила поездом, а позже на своем грузовом автомобиле, который также использовался как сцена. Среди известных песен группы:  
1. Niggersong; 
2. Газовая песня (1929)(см. выше по теме), автор Max Jensen, песня протеста против перевооружения, создана во время дебатов о строительстве броненосных крейсеров в Веймарской республике; 
3. Выходная песня группы - Марш "Красных ракет" (1929) (см. выше по теме). 
Многие песни были записаны на пластинки, в том числе и советские революционные песни. 
После Кровавого Мая 1929 года и последующего запрета "Рот Фронта" ("Союза красных фронтовиков"), тексты и автомобиль "Красных ракет" были также конфискованы. Однако группа, частично с новыми участниками, продолжила свою работу под названием "Sturmtrupp Alarm", прежде всего, чтобы поддерживать кампанию за отмену запрета "Союза красных фронтовиков".

----------


## FL

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rote_Raketen 
"Rote Raketen war eine bekannte Agitprop-Truppe der 1920er Jahre. 
Die Roten Raketen gründeten sich im Herbst 1927 anlässlich eines Pressefestes der Roten Fahne, des Zentralorgans der KPD, und waren in der Folge organisatorisch eng mit dem Roten Frontkämpferbund (RFB) verbunden. Sie traten mit Klavierbegleitung oder mit einer Jazzkapelle mit teilweise im Kollektiv verfassten Liedern auf und reisten erst mit dem Zug zu ihren Auftritten, später mit einem Lkw, den sie auch vor Ort als Bühne nutzten. Bekannte Lieder der Gruppe waren der Niggersong und das Gaslied von Max Jensen, letzteres ein Protestlied gegen die Wiederaufrüstung anlässlich der Panzerkreuzer-Debatte in der Weimarer Republik. Zahlreiche Plattenaufnahmen entstanden, teils auch mit Liedern der sowjetischen Revolution. 
Nach dem Blutmai 1929 und dem folgenden Verbot des Roten Frontkämpferbundes wurden auch Musikinstrumente, Texte und der Lkw der „Roten Raketen“ beschlagnahmt. Die Gruppe setzte, mit zum Teil neuen Mitgliedern, ihre Agitprop-Arbeit fort, jetzt unter dem Namen „Sturmtrupp Alarm“ und vor allem mit dem Ziel, die Kampagne zur Aufhebung des Verbots des Roten Frontkämpferbundes zu unterstützen."

----------


## FL

Фото. Агитпроп-группа "Красные ракеты", 1928 г.
Rote Raketen Berlin 1928 Tourneeauto"Der Wundergaul - genannt 'Die große Koalition'".
Это фото крупнее http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Mk9-6...feat=directlink

----------


## FL

Фото. Агитпроп-группа "Красные ракеты". http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Zd ... directlink 
Кадр из документального фильма:
"Die Zwanziger Jahre: Propaganda, Parteienkampf, Medienkampf" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvgKXJliNcM

----------


## FL

Фото. Эрнст Тельман во главе колонны демонстрации в Берлин-Трептов во время Второго Всенемецкого съезда "Союза красных фронтовиков" ("Рот Фронта") (Roten Frontkämpferbund (RFB)), 1926 год.

----------


## FL

Фото. Барабанщики "Рот Фронта". Tambourkorps des RBF.

----------


## FL

Фото. Spielmannszug des RBF Halle.
Участники агитпроп-группы "Рот Фронта", г. Галле.

----------


## FL

*Мыльная песенка (192* 
Название: Seifenlied Мыльная песенка - немецкий
Описание: "Wir haben die Revolte zertreten... Das Blut von den roten Proleten, das klebt noch an unsrer Hand... Мы растоптали революцию и установили порядок. Кровь красных рабочих все еще липнет к нашим рукам..."
Во время выборов 1928 года немецкие социал-демократы выпустили сотни тысяч маленьких кусочков мыла, на которых красовался призыв: «Голосуйте за СДПГ!». Эта песня появилась как реакция на «мыльный» избирательный трюк. 
Музыка: Otto Stranzky Слова: Julian Arendt 1928г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1964г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10768 
Seifenlied Мыльная песенка - немецкий
Музыка: Otto Stranzky Слова: Julian Arendt 
Wir haben unsre Brüder mit Wahlkampfseife bedacht.
Das tun wir das nächste Mal wieder;
es hat sich bezahlt gemacht. 
Refrain:
Wir schlagen Schaum.
Wir seifen ein.
Wir waschen unsre Hände wieder rein... 
Wir haben ihn gebilligt
den großen heiligen Krieg.
Wir haben Kredite bewilligt,
weil unser Gewissen schwieg. 
Wir schlagen Schaum ... 
Dann fiel'n wir auf die Beine
und wurden schwarz-rot-gold.
Die Revolution kam alleine;
wir haben sie nicht gewollt. 
Wir schlagen Schaum ... 
Wir haben die Revolte zertreten 
und Ruhe war wieder im Land.
Das Blut von den roten Proleten,
das klebt noch an unsrer Hand. 
Refrain. 
Wir schlagen Schaum ... 
Wir haben unsre Brüder
mit Wahlkampfseife bedacht.
Das tun wir das nächste Mal wieder;
es hat sich bezahlt gemacht. 
Wir schlagen Schaum ... 
Перевод: 
Мы обеспечили мылом наших братьев для предвыборной борьбы. 
И в следующий раз сделаем так же, 
это себя оправдывает.  
Припев:  
Мы мыльную пену взбиваем и 
вмыливаемся в доверие. 
Мы дочиста умываем руки… 
Мы согласились с ним (кайзером)
на великую священную войну.
Мы проголосовали за кредиты,
потому что наша совесть молчала. 
Припев. 
Потом мы опустились (упали) на ноги
и стали черно-красно-золотыми.
Революция пришла однако сама собой,
мы ее не хотели. 
Припев. 
Мы растоптали революцию, и покой
снова был в стране. 
Кровь красных рабочих 
все еще липнет к нашим рукам.  
Припев. 
Мы обеспечили мылом наших братьев для предвыборной борьбы. 
И в следующий раз сделаем так же, 
это себя оправдывает. 
Припев. 
1928

----------


## FL

Bei der Reichstagswahl 1928 ließen die Berliner Sozialdemokraten Toilettenseife verteilen mit dem Aufdruck: "Wählt SPD"
Auf dem dazugereichten Flugblatt stand: "Nimm dieses Stückchen Seife, auf daß es Dich erfreu' und schenke deine Stimme der SPD-Partei."   *История песни* 
"Эрнст Буш и его время", Г. М. Шнеерсон, Москва, "Советский композитор", 1971: 
" 
Во время кампании выборов в рейхстаг осенью 1928 года заправилы социал-демократической партии замыслили ловкий трюк: чтобы завоевать побольше голосов обывателей, они выпустили сотни тысяч маленьких кусочков мыла в цветастых обертках, на которых красовался призыв: «Голосуйте за список социал-демократической партии!».  
Буш и его друзья немедленно откликнулись на этот «мыльный» избирательный трюк остроумной песенкой, текст которой написал Юлиан Арендт, музыку – Отто Странский. Так родилась знаменитая «Seifenlied» («Мыльная песенка»), сыгравшая свою роль в подрыве политического авторитета правых социал-демократов на выборах в рейхстаг. Пропагандистский замысел «вмыливания» в сознание берлинских трудящихся был сильно подорван удачной контрпропагандой Буша и его соратников.  
Wir haben unsre Brüder mit Wahlkampfseife bedacht. 
Das tun wir das nächste Mal wieder; 
es hat sich bezahlt gemacht.  
Refrain: 
Wir schlagen Schaum. 
Wir seifen ein. 
Wir waschen unsre Hände wieder rein...  
Wir haben die Revolte zertreten und Ruhe war wieder im Land. 
Das Blut von den roten Proleten, 
das klebt noch an unsrer Hand.  
Refrain.  
(Мы обеспечили мылом наших братьев для предвыборной борьбы. И в будущем сделаем так же, это себя оправдывает. Припев: Мы мыльную пену взбиваем и вмыливаемся в доверие. Мы дочиста умываем руки… Мы растоптали революцию и установили порядок. Красная кровь рабочих все еще липнет к нашим рукам. Припев…)  
Эта простая песенка крепко запоминалась слушателям с первого раза. Ее припев немедленно подхватывала любая аудитория. «Wir schlagen Schaum…» – пел Буш, делая характерный жест намыливания рук. И зал повторял за ним не только слова, но и жест. В следующих рефренах Буш уже не произносил слова, но лишь повторял под музыку свой жест. По этому сигналу неслись слова припева, разоблачающие сущность демагогических лозунгов социал-предателей.  
Вот характерный эпизод, рассказанный одним из свидетелей, присутствовавшим на выступлении Буша и Эйслера в Большом зале берлинского Общества учителей. Вечер был организован «Союзом литографских рабочих», во главе руководства которого стояли социал-демократы.  
«…Превосходная программа: Бах, Рахманинов, Гервег, Гейне. Гейне – это уже небезопасно. Совсем дикий парень этот Гейне! Но он, по крайней мере, мертвый. Тухольский, возможно, не так дик, но он еще живой…  
Выступают композитор Ганс Эйслер и актер-певец Эрнст Буш. Грандиозный успех, молодежь топает от восторга. Требования бисов. Выкрики: «Штемпельную»! Когда Буш поет «Holde Rationalisierung - singt dir die Gewerkschaftsführung» («Прелестная рационализация – так поют тебе профсоюзные руководители»), кое-кто в зале пытается шикать.  
После «Штемпельной» овации достигают такого накала, что один из профсоюзных чиновников сам начинает просить исполнить «Мыльную песенку». Буш кое-что подозревает и вместо «Мыльной» поет «Балладу о буржуазной благотворительности». Аплодисменты разгораются с новой силой. «Мыльную песню»! «Мыльную песню»! – несутся со всех сторон требования. Тогда профсоюзные бонзы выскакивают на сцену, подымают крик, захлопывают крышку рояля. Молодежь в восторге от всего происходящего. Буш напоминает бонзам, что зал все-таки украшают красные флаги… Дикая толкотня. Бонзы велят оркестру играть…» 
"

----------


## FL

Краткое пояснение к теме по книге: 
Б. Фогараши. Германия 
Книга знакомит читателя с краткой историей Германии, с ее территорией и населением, рассказывает об экономике и государственном устройстве современной Германии. 
Глава о вооруженных силах Германии написана И. А. Степановым. 
Сдано в производство 29.7.40. Подписано к печати 30.12.40. 
Год: 1941 
Издательство: Воениздат. народного комиссариата обороны СССР (Москва : Набрано в 3-й тип. Упр. Воениздат. НКО, отпечатано в 1-й тип. Упр. Воениздат. НКО)
Место издания: Москва
Шифр БАН: EB_1941_AKS_00000434
Сведения об ответственности: АН СССР. Ин-т мирового хозяйства и мировой политики 
Количество страниц: 127 c. : ил., табл., карт., 3 л. карт.   http://nauka1941-1945.ru/catalog/id/1505/
(сайт БАН "Наука в СССР в годы Великой Отечественной войны")

----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL

*Кантата о Сталине (193*  *1. Оперный вариант записи с довоенной пластинки.*
Название: Кантата о Сталине - 06:04 
Описание: “От края до края, по горным вершинам, где горный орел совершает полёт..."
Оперный вариант песни, медленно и величественно.
Музыка: А. Александров Слова: М. Инюшкин 1938г. Исполняет: Краснознаменный анс. п/у А. Александрова
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=kantata1   

> "Кантата о Сталине" до 1953-го года звучала по радио чуть ли не каждый день, а все праздничные концерты (и не только праздничные) в Колонном зале или Большом театре неизменно начинались с ее исполнения Краснознаменным ансамблем.

 Кантата о Сталине
Музыка: А. Александров Слова: М. Инюшкин 
От края до края, по горным вершинам, 
Где горный орел совершает полет, 
О Сталине мудром, родном и любимом 
Прекрасную песню слагает народ.  
Летит эта песня быстрее, чем птица, 
И мир угнетателей злобно дрожит. 
Ее не удержат посты и границы, 
Ее не удержат ничьи рубежи.  
Ее не страшат ни нагайки, ни пули, 
Звучит эта песня в огне баррикад, 
Поют эту песню и рикша, и кули, 
Поет эту песню китайский солдат.  
/* -- этой части в записи нет --
И песню о нем поднимая, как знамя, 
Единого фронта шагают ряды; 
Горит, разгорается грозное пламя, 
Народы встают для последней борьбы.  
И мы эту песню поем горделиво 
И славим величие Сталинских лет, 
О жизни поем мы, прекрасной, счастливой,
О радости наших великих побед! 
----- */ 
От края до края, по горным вершинам, 
Где свой разговор самолеты ведут, 
О Сталине мудром, родном и любимом 
прекрасную песню народы поют. (в записи: прекрасную песню народ весь поет).  
1938

----------


## FL

*2. Инструментальный вариант записи (без слов) 1939 г.*
Название: Кантата о Сталине - 02:26 
Описание: Марш на музыку Александрова
Музыка: А. В. Александров, инстр. С. Чернецкого 1938г. Исполняет: Образцово-показательный орк. НКО п/у С. А. Чернецкого, Исполнение 1939г.  
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=kantatao 
Фото. Этикетка экспортной пластинки 1943 года (инструментальный вариант).

----------


## FL

*3. Запись на китайском языке.*
Название: Кантата о Сталине - китайский
Описание: "О Сталине мудром, родном и любимом ..."
Кантата на китайском языке в исполнении хора.
Музыка: А. Александров Слова: М. Инюшкин 1938г. Исполняет: Государственный центральный концертный хор и оркестр Пекинской филармонии
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10088

----------


## FL

*4. Запись на немецком языке (композитор Ф. Сабо (Ferencz Szabo))*  
Название: Lied über Stalin (Песня о Сталине) - Интернационал - 02:13 
Описание: "Das Lied über Stalin, dem alle vertrauen, zu dem wir in Liebe und Freundschaft erglühn."
Переложение на немецкий песни из довоенной кантаты.
Музыка: Ф. Сабо (Ferencz Szabo) Слова: М.Инюшкин / нем. текст Erich Weinert 1938г. Исполняет: Хор ГДР 
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=liedstal 
Lied über Stalin (Песня о Сталине) - немецкий
Музыка: Ф. Сабо (Ferencz Szabo) Слова: М.Инюшкин / нем. текст Erich Weinert 
Es schwingt über Gipfel und Täler und Auen
mit Schwingen des Adlers ein herrliches Lied.
Das Lied über Stalin, dem alle vertrauen,
zu dem wir in Liebe und Freundschaft erglühn. 
Wir lassen mit Stolz unser Sturmlied erklingen.
Wir führen zum Siege den Stalinschen Plan.
Wenn wir unser glückliches Leben besingen,
wir wissen, mit wem wir das Tagwerk getan. 
Es schwingt über Gipfel und Täler und Auen,
wo Flieger sich grüßen in Wolken und Wind,
das Lied über Stalin, dem alle vertrauen,
dem alle wir treu und verantwortlich sind. 
1938 
Перевод песни на немецкий язык:  
Фото. Страница из песенника "Canciones de las Brigadas Internacionales", изданного Эрнстом Бушем в Испании, в Барселоне, в 1938 году.  
Перевод песни на английский язык (почти подстрочник):  
Фото. Страница из песенника "Canciones de las Brigadas Internacionales", изданного Эрнстом Бушем в Испании, в Барселоне, в 1938 году.

----------


## FL

*Еще одна довоенная песня - Пiсня про Сталiна (оригинальный текст песни написан на украинском языке).* 
Название: Пiсня про Сталiна - 02:36 
Описание: "...Із-за гір, та з-за визоких сизокрил орел летить..."
На украинском языке. Одна из самых популярных довоенных песен о вожде.
Музыка: Л. Ревуцкий Слова: М. Рыльский 1935г. Исполняет: Укр. гос. засл. капелла "Думка", симф. орк. УРК п/у Г. Адлера Исполнение 1937г. 
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=pisnya   

> Znayu 3 perevoda na russki yazyk: I.Shleymana, M.Tarlovskovo i Andreya Globy.

 Пiсня про Сталiна
Музыка: Л. Ревуцкий Слова: М. Рыльский 
Із-за гір, та з-за високих 
Сизокрил орел летить... 
Не зламати крил широких, 
Того льоту не спинить!  
На вершини всі ми линем, 
Сонце променем в очах... 
Льотом сонячним орлиним 
Вождь показує нам шлях.  
Хай шумить земля піснями 
В цей крилатий, горний час!.. 
Слово Сталіна між нами, 
Воля Сталіна між нас!  
Нам скорились темні води, 
В ноги нам лягли поля, 
Розпівалися заводи, 
Оновляється земля!  
Уперед полком єдиним 
Більшовицька сила йде, 
Льотом сталінским, орлиним 
Мудрий вождь усіх веде.  
Пурпуровими вогнями 
Нам новий сіяє час... 
Слово Сталіна між нами, 
Воля Сталіна між нас!  
1935 
Вариант песни "Пiсня про Сталiна" ("Lied vom Adler") на немецком языке 
был записан Эрнстом Бушем на пластинку в 1950-м году (альбом "К 70-летию Сталина"), запись в mp3 отсутствует. 
Цитата по:  http://www.erinnerungsort.de/index2.php?ar...&PHPSESSID= 
Lied vom Adler  "Пiсня про Сталiна" на немецком языке 
Text: Maxim Rylksy; Musik: W. Juvrowsky (В. Юровский???) 
Über Gipfel, Wald und Hügel
Zog der Adler seinen Flug.
Mächtig spannt' er seinen Flügel,
Der ihn in die Weiten trug. 
Wolkenflug ist unsre Wonne,
Wo das Licht sich aufgetan.
Mit dem kühnen Flug zur Sonne
Wies der Adler uns die Bahn. 
Erde, blüh' von jungen Küssen
Unsrer stolzen Gegenwart!
Stalins Wort gibt uns das Wissen.
Stalins Wille macht uns hart. 
Flüsse, Felder und Geräte
Nehmen wir in unsre Hand.
Werke wuchsen breit wie Städte.
Wie ein Frühling ward das Land. 
Einig schaffen wir und siegen.
Bolschewikenkraft ist gut.
Denn mit seinen Adlerflügen
Gab uns Stalin Licht und Mut. 
Aus der Nacht emporgerissen,
Leuchtend unser Leben ward.
Stalins Wort gibt uns das Wissen.
Stalins Wille macht uns hart.  
Text: Maxim Rylksy (Deutsch von Erich Weinert)
Musik: W. Juvrowsky  
Zitiert nach Ernst Busch (Hrsg.): Lieder der UdSSR. Lieder um Stalin. Berlin (Lied der Zeit) 1949, S. 80-81. Schallplattenaufnahme 1950 auf Eterna; enthalten auf dem Album "Zum 70. Geburtstag Stalins".

----------


## FL

*Клятва наркому (1941)* 
Название: Клятва наркому - 02:26 
Описание: "...и вышли миллионы на беспощадный бой за Родину свою..."
Песня - клятва бить фашистов, одна из первых песен Великой Отечественной войны.
Музыка: Д. Шостакович Слова: В. Саянов 1941г. Исполняет: Центральный Ансамбль ВМФ, сол. Н. Волчков Исполнение 1942г. 
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=klnarkom 
Клятва наркому
Музыка: Д. Шостакович Слова: В. Саянов 
Великий день настал, и вышли миллионы 
На беспощадный бой за Родину свою.
Клянется вся страна наркому обороны: 
Мы выполним приказ, мы победим в бою.  
От черноморских вод до зыби океана 
Один победный клич гремит во всех краях: 
Клянемся ускорять победу неустанно 
Всей доблестью в труде, всей храбростью в боях.  
Клянемся победить и, мужество утроив, 
На море, на земле и в небе бить врагов. 
Нам приказал нарком, и встал народ героев, 
И станут наши дни легендою веков.  
И пусть трепещет враг, мы все стеною встали 
На грозных рубежах своей страны родной. 
Великий час настал - ведёт к победе Сталин. 
Его приказ - закон, смелее в грозный бой!  
1941  
Вариант песни "Клятва наркому" ("Schwur an Stalin") на немецком языке был записан Эрнстом Бушем на пластинку в 1950-м году (альбом "К 70-летию Сталина"), запись в mp3 отсутствует: 
Цитата по:  http://erinnerungsort.de/schwur-an-stalin-_168.html 
Schwur an Stalin
Text: W. Sajanow (Deutsche Nachdichtung von Kuba); Musik: Dmitri Schostakowitsch 
Die Prüfungszeit begann - das Herz der Millionen
ein rotes Hammerwerk: So schwur das Sowjetland.
So schwur das Volk, sein Blut und Leben nicht zu schonen,
und hielt sich selbst den Schwur, das rote Herz bestand. 
Den Sieg vom Schwarzen Meer zum Pazifik zu tragen,
Sowjetland schwur und griff zu Hammer und Gewehr.
Zu kämpfen, schwur das Volk und dreifach zuzuschlagen,
und trug den Sieg vom Pazifik vom Schwarzen Meer. 
Zu siegen in der Luft und auf dem Meeresgrunde,
Sowjetland schwur, und dieser Schwur flog wie ein Stein -
Und ein Hurra aus millionenfachem Munde,
so schwur das Volk und fegte Meer und Himmel rein. 
So schwur das Volk! Und Stalin galten alle Eide!
Wie eine Mauer standen wir und voller Mut.
Stalin hielten wir im Glück und bittrem Leide -
die Prüfungszeit begann, und wir bestanden gut.  
Zitiert nach Ernst Busch (Hrsg.): Lieder der UdSSR. Lieder um Stalin. Berlin (Lied der Zeit) 1949, S. 100-101. Schallplattenaufnahme 1950 auf Eterna; enthalten auf dem Album "Zum 70. Geburtstag Stalins".

----------


## FL

Песня интернационального батальона Чапаева, сражавшегося в Испании в 1936-39 гг. 
Фото. Страница из песенника "Canciones de las Brigadas Internacionales", изданного Эрнстом Бушем (Ernst Busch) в Испании, в Барселоне, в 1938 году.  
Название: *Tschapajew - Sturmbataillon*
Описание: Песня интернационального батальона Чапаева, сражавшегося в Испании в 1936-39 гг.
Dieses Lied wurde von unserem unvergesslichen Genossen Walter Fuchs gedichtet, der an der Teruelfront gefallen ist. 
Эта песня была написана нашим незабываемым товарищем Вальтером Фухсом, который погиб на Теруэльском фронте.
Melodie: Roter Armeemarsch. 
Мелодия - марш Красной Армии ("Белая армия, черный барон снова готовят нам царский трон..." ( :: ) 
1.
Zweimal zehn Jahre vergangen sind schon,
Da siegte in Russland die Revolution.
Lenin rief laut. Und zum Sieg führte an,
Vorwärts, Tschapajew, der Partisan. 
Wir werden Francos Plan zerstören.
Tschapajew selbst geht uns voran.
Heut liegt die Freiheit in den Gewehren.
No pasaran! No pasaran! 
2.
Leuchtfeuer rot, das in Russland entfacht.
Leuchtet hinein in die finstere Nacht.
Ruft der Faschismus zum blutigen Krieg,
Zeigt uns das Feuer den Weg zum Sieg. 
Wir werden Francos Plan zerstören... 
3.
Franco und Hitler, ihr rechnetet schlecht.
Wir schützen Spaniens Freiheit und Recht.
Jeder von uns ist Tschapajews Sohn.
Vorwärts, zum Sieg! Erstes Sturmbataillon. 
Wir werden Francos Plan zerstören... 
~1937 
Перевод:   

> Источник:
> "Чапаев. Батальон двадцати одной национальности", Государственное изд. "Худ. литература", Москва, 1939 год. Очень интересная книга о легендарном батальоне. Там, кстати, упоминается некая "Чапаевская песня". Текст Ульриха Фукса [Вальтер Ульрих], убитого под Теруэлем. На мотив "Белая армия, чёрный барон"(.

 *Чапаевская песня*   
Славных прошло два десятка лет 
Революционных в России побед. 
Ленин позвал, - и на вражеский стан 
Храбрый Чапаев повёл партизан.  
Припев:
Все планы Франко 
Мы в прах разрушим, 
Наш вождь - Чапаев-партизан. 
Несём свободу 
На дулах ружей. 
Но пасаран, но пасаран!  
Красный маяк, что Советы зажгли, 
Светит нам ярко средь ночи и мглы. 
Кровью фашизм заливает поля, 
Путь освещают нам звёзды Кремля.  
Припев. 
Франко и Гитлер, плох ваш расчёт. 
Мы защищаем испанский народ. 
Каждый из нас Чапаева сын. 
В штурм, на победу, вперёд, как один! 
Припев. 
~1937 
* "Белая армия, черный барон" ("Красная Армия всех сильней") - советская песня (1920). Автор слов - поэт П. Григорьев (Горинштейн, 1895-1961), музыки - пианист и композитор Самуил Покрасс. Написана для войск Киевского военного округа. За границей известна под названием "Марш Красной Армии". С новыми текстами - "Марш венских рабочих", "Марш красных резервов" (Венгрия), "Марш батальона имени Чапаева" в Испании (во время гражданской войны) и др.

----------


## FL

Смирнов Б.А. "Небо моей молодости". — М.: Воениздат, 1990: http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/smirnov_ba/01.html 
Цитата:
"
Еще до нашего появления в Мадриде на Центральный фронт прибыл батальон имени Чапаева. Это замечательное подразделение, слава о нем давно перекинулась через границы Испании. Его одинаково хорошо знают друзъя и враги республики. Радио Саламанки захлебывается от ненависти при одном упоминании о Чапаевском батальоне. Чудом минуя тьму почтово-таможенных преград, к чапаевцам доходят восторженные письма из многих уголков земли.  
Батальон организовался в Альбасете в октябре 1936 года. В его состав вошли антифашисты двадцати одной страны. «Батальон двадцати одной нации», — говорят о нем. Каждый боец — это героическая биография. Люди, не раз томившиеся в фашистских застенках, опытнейшие подпольщики, годами мечтавшие об открытой, с оружием в руках, борьбе с фашизмом как о самом большом долге в жизни.  
И вот они встали в строй — слесари и горняки, поэты и ученые; немцы и итальянцы, французы и шведы. Тогда среди них еще не было ни одного русского, но все бойцы с восторгом поддержали чье-то предложение присвоить Интернациональному батальону имя русского героя Василия Чапаева.  
Накануне своего первого боя под Теруэлем батальон разучил «Песню чапаевцев». Ее пели на мотив песни «Белая армия, черный барон». В ней были такие слова:  
Франко и Гитлер, погибель вас ждет. 
Здесь мы — Испании вольный оплот. 
Сын ведь Чапаева каждый из нас! 
Близок победы решительный час!  
Автор этого гимна и боевого марша Чапаевского батальона немецкий поэт-антифашист Ульрих Фукс погиб под Теруэлем. Слова песни стали святыми для чапаевцев.  
По всей Испании о них ходят легенды. Прошло немного дней, как мы приехали сюда, а уже слышали и от авиамехаников и от жителей, как в феврале этого года (23 февраля — в день праздника Советской Армии) Чапаевский батальон осуществил необычайный по дерзости маневр в горах Сьерра-Невада, отбил у фашистов семь деревень, в том числе самую высокогорную в Испании деревню Треволес, захватил много оружия и боеприпасов, освободил окруженных фашистами в горах, измученных, полуголодных и почти безоружных восемьсот республиканских бойцов, и все восемьсот тотчас же встали в строй. 
"

----------


## FL

*В атаку, Пятый полк! (1936)*   

> Большая советская энциклопедия:  
> «Пятый полк», объединение добровольных военных формирований компартии Испании, созданное в августе 1936 и предоставленное в распоряжение республиканского правительства. Назван так потому, что до фашистского мятежа, начавшегося 17—18 июля 1936, в Мадриде дислоцировалось четыре регулярных полка. «Пятый полк» отличался чёткой воинской организацией, дисциплиной. Его ядро составили 400 рабочих-коммунистов. Всего через «Пятый полк» прошло около 70 тыс. чел., из которых 50% были коммунистами, 25% — социалистами, 15% — левыми республиканцами, 10% — беспартийными. Штаб «Пятый полк» находился в Мадриде, а десятки батальонов — во всех крупных городах республики, где готовились бойцы и командиры всех родов войск. «Пятый полк» стал ядром Народной армии республики. В декабре 1936 компартия передала «Пятый полк» под полный контроль правительства Народного фронта.

 "В атаку, пятый полк!" 
Музыка С.Фейнберга, слова Луиса Де Тапиа, перевод А.Гатова. 
С оружием спешат
По улицам отряды.
Мадрид их видеть рад,
Горят штыки и взгляды. 
B cлаще нет отрады,
Чем выполнить свой долг.
В атаку, Пятый полк!
В атаку, Пятый полк! 
Все в ярко голубом,
Как небо голубое.
В солдате небольшом
Есть мужество большое. 
Их знамя боевое -
Шумящий красный шелк.
В атаку, Пятый полк!
В атаку, Пятый полк! 
Бойцы идут вперед,
За ними мать и братья,
И храбреца народ
Берет в свои объятья. 
Мы шлем врагам проклятья.
Дрожи, фашистский волк!
В атаку, Пятый полк!
В атаку, Пятый полк! 
Мадриду на спасенье в победное сраженье,
В атаку, Пятый полк! 
1936

----------


## FL

Нотное издание "В атаку, пятый полк!" Музыка С.Фейнберга, слова Луиса Де Тапиа, перевод А.Гатова. Музгиз 1936 год.

----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL

Еще один вариант музыки этой песни был написан композитором Чемберджи. Выходные данные печатного издания этих нот: 
Чемберджи, Н. 
В атаку, пятый полк! [Ноты] : для пения с фп. / сл. Де-Тапиа. - М. : Музгиз, 1936. - 3с. ; 30см. - 25к.[MFN: 9910] 
UDC: 784.66.02-62(470) 
• Де-Тапиа, Л. (сл.);  
До войны песня была записана на пластинку именно на музыку Чемберджи и с русским текстом.  
Фото. Страница из песенника "Canciones de las Brigadas Internacionales", изданного Эрнстом Бушем в Испании, в Барселоне, в 1938 году.
"В атаку, Пятый полк!" (Музыка Н. Чемберджи, Слова Л. де Тапиа, русский перевод А.Гатова). 
В песеннике (см. последнее фото) приведен русский и испанский текст( ::  на одной странице, хотя это разные песни.  
*Примечание: см. также El Quinto Regimiento (эта же песня, другой вариант текста): http://www.altavozdelfrente.org/index.php?...2&Itemid=30 
Первые восемь строк из этого испанского текста с фото звучат в документальном фильме "Испания" ("Мосфильм", 1939). 
Скачать фильм можно здесь:  http://film.arjlover.net/info/ispanija.avi.html 
Там же выложен фрагмент-превью. Песня есть в этом фрагменте, в промежутке 3:30 - 4:30., а следом за ней звучит еще одна песня о Пятом полке.   

> Испания.
> Режиссер Э. Шуб, операторы Р. Кармен, Б. Макасеев. "Мосфильм". 1939. Звуковой кинофильм.
> РГАКФД. 7880.
> Боевые действия Республиканской армии и армии генерала Франко. Разрушенные города, беженцы, пленные. Быт мирных жителей, бойцов-республиканцев и франкистов. Выступления Д. Ибаррури на митингах. Заседание военного совета с участием М. Залки. Хосе Диас на баррикадах. Встреча в порту Барселоны советского парохода "Зырянин". Пейзажи Испании. Виды городов Мадрида, Барселоны, Гвадалахары. 
> (Фильм также выложен на YouTube в 12 частях  см. по поиску "Spanish Civil War 1936-39").

 Вторая песня о Пятом полке в фильме это "Марш Пятого полка" (Hanns Eisler/Herrera Petera).  
В фильме звучат слова:  http://www.altavozdelfrente.org/index.php?...6&Itemid=30 
" 
Marcha del Quinto Regimiento 
Letra: Herrera Petera 
Música: Hanns Eisler  
... 
Adelante, camaradas; 
campo abierto a los soles y a los vientos; 
fuerte pisada y al frente mirar, 
donde se unen la tierra. y el cielo. 
Pueblo en armas, luchadores, 
al combate con ánimo de hierro; 
llena las calles y plazas la voz: 
¡Viva el 5º Regimiento! 
"

----------


## FL

Заметка из испанской газеты "ABC" (24 октября 1936 г.) о выходе печатных изданий испанских песен в Советском Союзе. В том числе упоминается "В атаку, Пятый полк!" 
"ABC. Sabado 24 de octubre de 1936. Edicion de la mañana. Pag. 15."  http://hemeroteca.abc.es/nav/Navigate.exe/.../10/24/015.html

----------


## FL

[quote name='FL1' date='25.06.2010, 00:17']
Poesía de la guerra civil española Авторы: César de Vicente Hernando  http://books.google.es/books?id=v46przNhAC...nto&f=false  
Испанский оригинал текста (скорее всего). Хотя слов "В атаку, Пятый полк!" нет, в остальном, текст по смыслу близок. (Фраза "В атаку, Пятый полк" равна по размеру "Quinto regimiento".)  
Тоже есть ссылка: опубликовано в "Milicia Popular".      
[/quote]

----------


## FL

*Статья "Певец-агитатор / Эрнест Буш в Москве", Сергей Третьяков, "Правда", 25 ноября 1935 г.* 
Оригинал статьи, ссылка на которую приведена в книге "Эрнст Буш и его время", Г. Шнеерсон: 
"...через несколько дней (примечание: после приезда Буша в Советский Союз) в популярном в те годы подвальчике Клуба работников искусств в Старо-Пименовском переулке состоялось первое публичное выступление Эрнста Буша в Москве. Никогда не забуду удивительную атмосферу этого вечера, собравшего весь цвет московского артистического мира. Концерту предшествовало вступительное слово Сергея Третьякова, рассказавшего о деятельности Буша и его соратников, напомнившего о роли искусства в борьбе народов за мир, демократию и свободу. 
...Эрнст Буш на эстраде. Непривычная, совсем не актерская манера держаться на подмостках, никакого стремления к внешним эффектам, к самопоказу. На эстраде - простецкий с виду, светловолосый рабочий парень в скромном пиджаке поверх красной шерстяной сорочки с открытым воротом. Спев несколько песен, он снимает пиджак и вешает его на стул аккомпаниатора, с которым по ходу программы все время поддерживает очень непосредственный дружеский контакт.  
Впрочем, этот контакт немедленно устанавливается и со зрительным залом, до краев заполненным московскими актерами, литераторами, музыкантами. Есть что-то общее в поведении Буша с манерой Маяковского, так же уверенно и целеустремленно «работавшего» на эстраде. 
Приведу выдержку из статьи С. Третьякова, напечатанной в «Правде» 25 ноября 1935 года, о первом выступлении Буша в Москве: 
«...Сейчас Эрнст Буш в Москве. В Клубе работников искусств был его вечер. Поражало и радовало высокое мастерство фразировки, мимики, дикции, интонации. Пред нами был большой артист и замечательный политический агитатор, у которого следует - да еще как! - поучиться советским эстрадникам. Когда он мастерски спел (вернее, сыграл) «Песню болотных солдат» (так себя называют заключенные фашистских концентрационных лагерей), песню простую, печальную и грозную, сложенную ими самими, то зал ответил таким приветствием, которое, преодолевая пределы клуба, превратилось во взволнованный привет нашим мужественным товарищам, подвергающимся пыткам за колючими оградами фашистских лагерей, но никогда не сдающимся, как и подобает коммунистам»."  *Статья "Певец-агитатор / Эрнест Буш в Москве", Сергей Третьяков, "Правда", 25 ноября 1935 г.*
(большое спасибо  http://ihistorian.livejournal.com/ за предоставленное фото):  *1. Фото статьи.*        *2. Распечатка текста статьи.* 
"  *Певец-агитатор 
Эрнест Буш в Москве* 
«Баррикадный Таубер» (Таубер - это фамилия величайшего певца Германии), «коммунистический Зигфрид» - иронически называли его враги. 
Друзья же, - а ими были миллионы германских рабочих, - в веселом задоре хлестали прибоем аплодисментов об эстраду, на которой стоял он - простецкий по виду гамбургский парень, беловолосый, скуластый, с лицом, ежесекундно играющим каждой складкой, каждой улыбкой лукавых губ. 
Они шумели, требовательно выкрикивая названия: 
- Песню безработного! Нет, про спартаковца! Про горняка! Песню солидарности! Песню о мыльце! (том самом, которое избирателям раздавалось с надписью «Голосуйте за с.-д.»). 
- Про негра! Про солдата!.. 
Буш пел, и песня его всегда попадала в фокус политического кипения. По списку его песен так же можно читать историю коммунистических боев немецких пролетариев, как по монтажам Джона Гартфильда, как по стихам Эриха Вейнерта. 
Сын кильского штукатура, сам слесарь, он строил на кильских верфях подводные лодки. В одной из них затонул на пробном плавании и провел сорок два часа на морском дне. Буш еще мальчишкой шнырял в толпах матросов в тот первый день германской революции, когда в ответ на требование моряков освободить арестованных товарищей раздались залпы и первые восемь убитых и тридцать раненых упали на кильскую мостовую. 
Еще в союзе молодежи полюбилось ему читать стихи - то на марше, то на привале. Эта читка, своеобразно переплетаясь с пением, впоследствии сделала Буша крупнейшим мастером политической эстрады. 
Даже враги вынуждены признать Буша «лучшим речевиком... фанатиком слова... народным певцом высокого стиля...» 
А если учесть, что песня Буша не только исполнялась с эстрады, но и шла в пролетарские массы сотнями тысяч граммофонных пластинок, станет понятен жалобный финал хвалебной рецензии буржуазного критика: «Как жаль, что Буш стал добычей пролетарской эстрады». 
Уйдя из цеха в театр, он переиграл сотни ролей. Бродяжил с песнями по Европе, попал в театр Пискатора, где познакомился с композитором-коммунистом Гансом Эйслером. И с тех пор пара Буш-Эйслер стала неотъемлема от германской пролетарской эстрады. 
Буш был на своем концертном посту и в тот вечер, когда запылал рейхстаг. Заметка фашистской газеты «А известно ли, что «баррикадный Таубер» в Германии?» дала ему предупредительный сигнал. Он ушел в антифашистскую эмиграцию, где продолжал свою политическую работу везде, где только понимают по-немецки: работал в Голландии, выступал в Брюсселе и Цюрихе, напевал пластинки в Лондоне, работал киноактером. 
И песни Буша, сильные словом таких мастеров, как Брехт, Вейнерт, Мюзам, были всегда начеку, злободневные и своевременные. 
«Саарский пролетарий», «Прозревший штурмовик», «Единый фронт» - вот заглавия некоторых из его последних песен. 
Сейчас Эрнест Буш у нас в Москве. В клубе работников искусства был его вечер. Поражало и радовало высокое мастерство фразировки, мимики, дикции, интонации. Перед нами был большой артист и замечательный политический агитатор, у которого стоит - да еще и как! - поучиться советским эстрадникам.  
Когда он мастерски спел (вернее, сыграл) «Песню болотных солдат» (так себя называют заключенные фашистских концентрационных лагерей), песню простую, печальную и грозную, сложенную ими самими, то зал ответил таким приветствием, которое, раздвигая узкие пределы клуба, превратилось в взволнованный привет мужественным нашим товарищам, подвергающимся пыткам за колючими оградами фашистских лагерей, но не сдающимся никогда, как и подобает коммунистам. 
С. Третьяков.
"
«Правда» от 25 ноября 1935 г.

----------


## FL

*Бухенвальдский набат (195* 
Цитата по: http://www.belcanto.ru/eisler.html 
"
Приезды Эйслера и Буша в Советский Союз в 30-х годах, их встречи с советскими композиторами, писателями, беседы с А. М. Горьким оставили глубокий след не только в воспоминаниях, но и в реальной творческой практике, так как многие исполнители восприняли стилевые черты интерпретации Буша, а композиторы - специфическую манеру письма Эйслера. Такие разные песни, как "Полюшко-поле" Л. Книппера, "Вот солдаты идут" К. Молчанова, "Бухенвальдский набат" В. Мурадели, "Если бы парни всей земли" В. Соловьева-Седого, при всем их своеобразии, унаследовали гармонические, ритмические, в чем-то и мелодические формулы Эйслера.
"
============================================= 
"Бухенвальдский набат"  - песня, похожа по структуре на "Тревожный марш": такие же переходы на ораторскую декламацию. 
Название: Бухенвальдский набат - 04:03 
Описание: "Люди мира, на минуту встаньте..."
Самая известная песня об узниках фашистских концлагерей (если внимательно слушать слова, будет понятно, что эта песня посвящается не только узникам концлагерей, а всем жертвам от "заживо сожжённых" жителей белорусских деревень до "вихрем атомным объятых" жителей Хиросимы и Нагасаки).
Музыка: В. Мурадели Слова: Александр Соболев 1958г. Исполняет: М. Магомаев 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=buchenw 
Бухенвальдский набат
Музыка: В. Мурадели Слова: Александр Соболев 
Люди мира, на минуту встаньте! 
Слушайте, слушайте: гудит со всех сторон – 
Это раздается в Бухенвальде 
Колокольный звон, колокольный звон. 
Это возродилась и окрепла 
В медном гуле праведная кровь. 
Это жертвы ожили из пепла 
И восстали вновь, и восстали вновь! 
И восстали, 
И восстали, 
И восстали вновь!  
Сотни тысяч заживо сожженных 
Строятся, строятся в шеренги к ряду ряд. 
Интернациональные колонны 
С нами говорят, с нами говорят. 
Слышите громовые раскаты? 
Это не гроза, не ураган - 
Это, вихрем атомным объятый, 
Стонет океан, Тихий океан. 
Это стонет, 
Это стонет 
Тихий океан!  
Люди мира, на минуту встаньте! 
Слушайте, слушайте: идут со всех сторон – 
Это раздается в Бухенвальде 
Колокольный звон, колокольный звон. 
Звон плывет, плывет над всей землею, 
И гудит взволнованно эфир: 
Люди мира, будьте зорче втрое, 
Берегите мир, берегите мир! 
Берегите, 
Берегите, 
Берегите мир! 
1958 
Немецкий перевод: 
BUCHENWALDS MAHNGELÄUT  
Halt, ihr Menschen aller Kontinente! 
Höret ihr, höret ihr den mahnend, dumpfen Klang? 
Haltet inne, arbeitsame Hände! 
Es läutet hohl und bang! Es läutet hohl und bang! 
Buchenwald, in deinem Mahngeläute 
pocht Millionen Opfer Herzensblut, 
aller, die hier auferstanden heute 
aus der Öfen Glut, aus der Öfen Glut, 
auferstanden, auferstanden 
aus der Öfen Glut.  
Alle, die hier eingeäschert, kommen, 
richten sich, richten sich in Reihen, Mann an Mann. 
Internationale ziehn Kolonnen. 
Seht, sie treten an! Seht, sie treten an! 
Und ein Tosen, Grollen aus den Tiefen 
rollt wie Donnerschlag auf uns zurück. 
Vom Atomsturm unheilvoll ergriffen, 
stöhnt der Pazifik, stöhnt der Pazifik, 
stöhnt und grollet, stöhnt und grollet, 
stöhnt der Pazifik.  
Halt, ihr Menschen aller Kontinente! 
Höret ihr, höret ihr den mahnend dumpfen Klang? 
Haltet inne, arbeitsame Hände! 
Es läutet hohl und bang! Es läutet hohl und bang! 
Dies Geläut umschwebt die ganze Erde, 
und im Äther rauscht es immerfort: 
Menschen, wachsam seid, dаss Frieden werde, 
Frieden allerort! Frieden allerort! 
Hütet, Menschen ihr, den Frieden, 
Frieden allerort!  
============================================= 
Автор: Улин В. В. "...рассказ о моем путешествии в ГДР в 1983 году..." 
"
Буковый лес 
   Именно так переводится страшное слово "Бухенвальд". 
   Ставшее символом ужаса и бесчеловечности для людей всего мира. 
   Впрочем, про людей "всего мира" я говорю с позиций восемьдесят третьего года; сейчас мне опять придется пояснить. <...> 
При захвате лагерь был сожжен союзниками; на месте бараков остались прямоугольники, обозначающие их местоположение. Невредимым сохранился каменный блок крематория и гросс-лазарета, а также длинный и приземистый надзирательский корпус у входа. 
   В восемьдесят третьем году этот жуткий памятник находился в идеальном состоянии.  
   Неподалеку располагался мемориал жертвам фашизма и знаменитая "Glockenturm" - башня, на вершине которой висел колокол, который качался от ветра и звонил сам по себе. Про этот ужасный колокол, живущий собственной жизнью, в свое время была сложена мощная и страшная песня.  
   "Люди мира, на минуту встаньте: 
   Слышите, слышите ? Звучит со всех сторон. 
   Это раздается в Бухенвальде 
   Колокольный звон, колокольный звон. 
   Это возродилась и окрепла 
   В медных звуках праведная кровь. 
   Это жертвы ожили из пепла 
   И восстали вновь, и восстали вновь..."  
   Не сомневаюсь, что эту песню теперь уже никто не помнит. 
   Как не помнит вообще почти ничего... 
... 
   Однажды нас повели на экскурсию в Музей немецкой истории (г. Берлин, ГДР). Огромный, по-немецки подробный и донельзя унылый. 
   Меня интересовал всего один отдел: посвященный фашизму...
   Отдел гитлеровского периода имелся. И информации там оказалось достаточно. Как печатной, так и наглядной. 
   В одном из углов зала стояла прикрытая шторой стеклянная витрина. 
   Я подошел туда, заранее предчувствуя, что драпировка висит не зря; что там нечто ужасное, переворачивающее человеческие понятия.  
   Хотя что особенного мог увидеть я, прекрасно знавший чудовищные выходки фашизма? 
   Отодвинув штору, я содрогнулся.  
   В витрине была выставлена небольшая деревянная гильотина. Страшное изобретение Французской революции, возрожденное немцами после заговора 20 июля 1944 года. Когда к казни через повешение прибавилось отсечение головы. И варварский аппарат французов стал применяться в Третьем Рейхе. 
   Казалось, на тщательно выскобленных деревянных планках проступали неустранимые следы крови...  
   Рядом лежал абажур. 
   И сумочка из человеческой кожи. 
   Тошнотворные на вид: грязно-оранжевого цвета, с расплывчатыми узорами прижизненных татуировок. Ради которых эсэсовцы сдирали конкретный кусок кожи с тела узника. Которого умерщвляли с этой целью. 
   И еще стояла вещь настолько омерзительная, что меня едва не вырвало. 
   Отрезанная и засушенная в натуральном виде человеческая голова. 
   С сохранившимися волосами и даже щетиной на подбородке, с открытыми глазами и застывшим выражением предсмертного ужаса на восковом лице. Голова взрослого человека. Пожалуй - даже старика.  
   Но размером с кулак.  
   На стене висело подробное объяснение, что эсэсовцы изготавливали такие сувениры из отрубленных человеческих голов, заимствовав метод у людоедских племен Северной Америки (одни дикари нашли понимание в истории других). Голова высушивалась при очень высокой температуре в раскаленном песке, и не просто мумифицировалась, а все ткани, включая кости, уменьшались в размерах.  
   Прежде я о подобном читал. Но увидев изделие людоедов ХХ века, поверил, что такое было в самом деле.  
   Уходя, я испытывал желание вымыться, по возможности промыть глаза и память - чтобы забыть увиденное. 
   Но это была история.  
<...> 
   Но еще страшнее стало от мысли, что подобное могло распространиться на весь мир. По крайней мере, на значительную его часть, если бы Гитлеру удалось осуществить планы. 
   А его подручные успели бы отрубить, а затем высушить в песке по дикарскому методу головы многих миллионов.  
   К счастью для человечества, Германия войны не выиграла. 
" 
============================================= 
Муслим Магомаев: Бухенвальдский набат (с немецкими субтитрами) (mit deutscher Übersetzung) 
В ролике, в видеоряде есть фото с "отрезанными и засушенными в натуральном виде человеческими головами".  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvS0oZLTZx4   
Фото. Нюрнбергский процесс. Доказательства обвинения. На стенде - человеческая кожа, из которой изготавливались абажуры. В зале суда. 1945-1946. 
Фотограф ХАЛДЕЙ Евгений (1917-1997) - Москва  
Источник: http://www.fotosoyuz.ru/ru/?idSearchReset=1

----------


## FL

Название: Lied der Volksfront Песня Народного фронта - немецкий
Описание: "Was einst geschlecht sich um geschlecht in heißem kampf errang... Что поколения за поколениями в горячей борьбе добивались..."
Народный фронт - коалиция коммунистов, социалистов и всех демократических сил, созданная для борьбы с фашизмом в Испании в 1936 г.
Был также советский вариант песни в пер. В.Б. Азарова. Запись из альбома "100 Jahre Deutsches Arbeiterlied - Eine Dokumentation (Eterna 1967)".
Музыка: Виктор Томилин (обработка Kurt Greiner-Pol) Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 1937г. Исполняет: Karl-Heinz Weichert, Hermann Hähnel, Männerchor und Blasorchester Leitung: Heinz Arenz 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9411 
Название: Lied der Volksfront Песня Народного фронта - немецкий
Описание: "Was einst geschlecht sich um geschlecht in heißem kampf errang... Что поколения за поколениями в горячей борьбе добивались..." 
Народный фронт - коалиция коммунистов, социалистов и всех демократических сил, созданная для борьбы с фашизмом в Испании в 1936 г.
Одна из тех песен, которые Эрнст Буш исполнял в Испании в 1937-38 гг. Запись 1960-х гг. Памяти композитора Виктора Томилина - погиб 1 декабря 1941 г. в бою под Ленинградом у Невской Дубровки. В данной записи текст сокращенный - без второго куплета.
Музыка: Виктор Томилин Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert) 1937г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch)  
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9412  
Lied der Volksfront Песня Народного фронта - немецкий
Музыка: Виктор Томилин Слова: Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert)  
1. 
Was einst Geschlecht sich um Geschlecht 
In heißem Kampf errang, 
Die Freiheit und das Menschenrecht, 
Das steht am Untergang.  
Wo der Faschist zur Macht erstand, 
Ward alles Recht zerschlagen! 
Noch ist es Zeit, von Land zu Land 
Den Angriff vorzutragen!  
Refrain: 
Volksfront, werde Front der Völker! 
Gegen Hunger, Blut und Brand! 
Schlag die Räuber und Barbaren! 
Recht und Frieden fest zu wahren, 
Liegt in deiner starken Hand! 
Liegt in deiner starken Hand!  
2. 
Noch sind Europas Wunden nicht 
Geheilt vom großen Krieg, 
Und wieder reckt sich das Gezücht, 
Das aus dem Dunkel stieg.  
Hier hilft nicht Klage, noch Gebet, 
Sie legen schon die Brände. 
Erst wenn das Volk zum Sturm aufsteht, 
Hat dieser Spuk ein Ende!  
Refrain.  
3. 
Wenn der Faschist die Welt umkrallt, 
Ist unser Tag vorbei: 
Statt Frieden - Krieg, statt Recht - Gewalt, 
Statt Freiheit - Sklaverei.  
Noch hat die Welt die Hände frei, 
Es gilt, sie zu verwenden! 
Die Volksfront schlägt der Barbarei 
Die Waffen aus den Händen!  
Refrain.  
Перевод:  
1. 
Что поколения за поколениями 
в горячей борьбе добивались, 
свобода и права человека, 
это стоит на закате.  
Где фашист власть приобрел, 
были все права уничтожены! 
Но есть еще время, от страны к стране 
в наступление перейти!  
Припев: 
Народный фронт стал фронтом народов! 
Против голода, крови и пожара! 
Бей разбойников и варваров! 
Права и мир твердо хранить 
Лежит в твоей сильной руке! 
Лежит в твоей сильной руке!  
2. 
Еще раны Европы не исцелены 
после большой войны, 
И снова стягивается отродье, 
которое из темноты поднялось.  
Здесь не помогут ни жалобы, ни молитвы, 
они уже разжигают пожары. 
Только если народ поднимется в атаку, 
будет этой нечисти конец!  
Припев.  
3. 
Когда фашист в мир вцепился, 
наш день кончился: 
Вместо мира - война, вместо прав - сила, 
Вместо свободы - рабство.  
Еще есть у мира свободные руки, 
Нужно использовать их! 
Народный фронт бьет варваров 
и выбивает оружие из их рук!  
Припев.   
1937  *Об авторах песни:* 
"
Осенью 1936 года Эрнст Буш вместе с Эрихом Вайнертом приехал в Ленинград.
<...>
С большим подъемом прошли встречи с ленинградскими композиторами, проявившими горячий интерес к искусству певца и к его репертуару. Особенно увлекся Бушем и Вайнертом молодой композитор Виктор Томилин, не пропускавший ни одного выступления, ни одной встречи с немецкими друзьями. Он приходил на наши занятия с Бушем, беседовал с ним, стремясь постигнуть тайну воздействия певца на слушателей. Тогда завязалась творческая дружба Томилина с Эрихом Вайнером, на стихи которого композитор написал несколько отличных песен, посвященных теме антифашистской борьбы испанского народа. 
Г. Шнеерсон
"  
Фото. On 24 August 1930, Albert Kuntz, Walter Ulbricht, and Erich Weinert spoke to the masses in the Neukölln Stadium (Berlin).  
Фото. Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) и Эрих Вайнерт (Erich Weinert).   http://www.musenc.ru/html/t/tomilin.html
"
ТОМИЛИН Виктор Константинович [2 (15) V 1908, Бердичев - 1 XII 1941, погиб в бою у Невской Дубровки, под Ленинградом] - советский композитор.  
В 1927 окончил Киевский муз.-драм. институт им. Н. В. Лысенко, в 1927-28 учился в Ленингр. центр. муз. техникуме по классу композиции у П. Б. Рязанова, в 1932 окончил Ленингр. консерваторию по классу композиции у В. В. Щербачёва. Участник фольклорных экспедиций в Крым, Чувашию, Кабардино-Балкарию. Успешно работал в области массовой песни (осн. темы - революционная, Гражданской войны); лучшие песни Т. получили широкое распространение, среди них «Песня о Тельмане», «Гибель Чапаева», «Песня о Щорсе». Значит. внимание уделял музыке для детей. Преподавал в муз. школах Киева и Ленинграда, с 1934 - в Муз. техникуме при Ленингр. консерватории (ныне Муз. уч-ще им. Н. А. Римского-Корсакова), руководил коллективами художеств. самодеятельности. 
Соч.: оперы - опера-хроника 1905 год (совм. с В. В. Желобинским, Ю. В. Кочуровым, И. И. Туския, 1931), Семён Котко (не окончена); детский балет - Волк, лиса и рогатая коза; для орк. - сюиты Эпизоды из Гражданской войны (из музыки Т. к фильму «Федька», 1936), Из детских лет (из музыки Т. к фильму «Детство маршала», 1937), Крымская (193 :: ; струн. квартет; для фп. - Альбом юного путешественника (также авторское переложение для орк. нар. инструментов); романсы на сл. М. Ю. Лермонтова, П. Б. Шелли; песни, в т. ч. Песня о Тельмане (сл. Е. И. Рывиной, 1934); Песня советских моряков (сл. Рывиной, 1937), Песня народного фронта (сл. Э. Вайнерта, рус. пер. Вс. Б. Азарова, 1937), Песня о Долорес Ибаррури (1937), Лина Одена (сл. Е. Г. Полонской, 1937), Пауль Лукач (сл. Азарова, 193 :: , На дубу зелёном (слова народные, 1941), Батарейная, Песня Народного ополчения и Артиллерийская (1941); музыка к драм. спектаклям и фильмам.
(Источник: Музыкальная энциклопедия, 1973-1982) 
"  http://unilib.chel.su:81/news/source/mir.htm
"  
Томилин Виктор Константинович (1908-1941). 
Окончил Ленинградскую консерваторию по классу композиции В.В.Щербачева. Большую творческую работу он сочетал с общественной. В списке его сочинений опера "Семен Котко", симфонические сюиты ("Эпизоды гражданской войны", "Крымская сюита"), сочинения для оркестра народных инструментов, песни и романсы, мелодии к спектаклям и кинофильмам, музыка для детей и др. В начале войны Виктор Томилин поступил в школу младших лейтенантов, по окончании ее сражался на передовой и погиб в декабре 1941 года под Ленинградом. 
В предвоенные тридцатые годы молодые композиторы были полны энтузиазма, разнообразны были их творческие устремления. Они отражали в своих сочинениях не только глобальные темы своей эпохи, но и внутренний мир современника. Они могли еще творить, талант их только расцветал, обретая силу, глубину, зрелость. Но в годы войны многие композиторы ушли добровольцами на фронт, многие из них погибли в боях за Родину или в оккупации. "Если бы они были живы, они стали бы гордостью нашей музыкальной культуры. Они отдали за Родину самое дорогое - жизнь",- так писал о них композитор Тихон Хренников.
" 
Концерт «Все остается людям...», на котором прозвучат произведения ленинградских композиторов, погибших во время блокады, состоится в большом зале Санкт-Петербургской филармонии 28 января (2009 г).  http://www.petroconcert.spb.ru/presreliz_65let.htm
"
«ВСЕ ОСТАЕТСЯ ЛЮДЯМ…» 
Программа концерта уникальна – в архивах Публичной библиотеки, Петербургского дома радио, консерватории были найдены произведения ленинградских композиторов, погибших во время блокады Ленинграда и на фронтах. Произведения, написанные до войны в мирное время, дают представление о стиле композиторов, сочинения же, созданные в начале войны для исполнения на фронте и по радио для жителей и защитников города, ярко отражают настроение людей того времени, атмосферу военного времени.  
Даже если эти сочинения покажутся нам сегодня, искушенным жителям музыкальной столицы, в чем-то наивными, их авторы достойны того, чтобы вспомнили их имена: Сергей Бершадский, Всеволод Гамалея, Борис Гольц, Василий Калафати, Дмитрий Морозов, Леонид Николаев, Виктор Томилин, Вениамин Флейшман, Михаил Фрадкин, Владимир Фризе. 
Они не пережили блокаду и погибли в осаждённом Ленинграде или защищая его. Погибли, не сдавшись, веря в победу и борясь нее своим трудом, своим творчеством. Остались их произведения. И у нас есть возможность их услышать...
"  http://www.opentextnn.ru/music/epoch%20/XX/?id=3375
"
В. ЗАБОРСКИЙ
ЛЕНИНГРАДСКИЕ КОМПОЗИТОРЫ В МЕСЯЦЫ БЛОКАДЫ 
Почти вся композиторская молодежь ушла в ряды Народного ополчения и многие из них пали в боях за свободу Родины. Так погиб даровитый Б. Флейшман, автор оперы «Скрипка Ротшильда», написанной по одноименному рассказу А. П. Чехова; так погибли талантливый композитор Б. Гольц и способный музыковед Н. Шастин, не успевший еще в полную меру раскрыть свои творческие замыслы.
На фронт отправились, после окончания училища младших лейтенантов, композиторы Т. Оганесян, В. Томилин, В. Фризе и М. Глух. Первые трое были убиты в боях под Ленинградом, а М. Глух, после ранения, вернулся к композиторской деятельности. В рядах Красной Армии находились члены Союза И. Добрый, В. Иванишин, А. Цурмилен, Л. Энтелис и другие.
" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------  
Появление идеи Народного фронта – это следствие наступления фашизма и осознания его левыми партиями главной опасностью для демократии и рабочего движения. Сначала, как правило, возникал единый рабочий фронт, – объединение социалистов и коммунистов, – затем он становился центром притяжения всех демократических антифашистских сил – так появлялся Народный фронт. Толчком к началу сближения социалистов и коммунистов во Франции стала попытка фашистского переворота 6 февраля 1934 года.  http://bse.sci-lib.com/article080198.html
Большая Советская Энциклопедия
"
Народный фронт, форма организации широких народных масс (рабочего класса, крестьянства, городских средних слоев, прогрессивной интеллигенции), сложившаяся в ряде стран в целях сплочения масс на борьбу против фашизма и войны, за демократию, социальный прогресс и национальную независимость. 
Впервые идея Народный фронт (форма орг-ции нар. масс) получила практическое осуществление после попытки фашистского переворота в феврале 1934 во Франции, где в 1935 Народный фронт (форма орг-ции нар. масс) был создан по инициативе коммунистов в составе коммунистической партии, социалистической партии, партии радикалов и радикал-социалистов и др. организаций. В том же году комитеты Народный фронт (форма орг-ции нар. масс) стали возникать в Испании и в Чили. 
Всестороннее обоснование и глубокий анализ тактики Народный фронт (форма орг-ции нар. масс), которая определила линию коммунистического движения на многие годы, были даны на 7-м конгрессе Коминтерна (1935) в докладе Г. Димитрова («Наступление фашизма и задачи Коммунистического Интернационала в борьбе за единство рабочего класса против фашизма»).  
Проведение компартиями тактики Народный фронт (форма орг-ции нар. масс) принесло им значительные успехи. В апреле — мае 1936 партии Народный фронт (форма орг-ции нар. масс) во Франции одержали победу на парламентских выборах. Правительства, опиравшиеся на Народный фронт (форма орг-ции нар. масс) (коммунисты поддерживали эти правительства, не входя в их состав), которые находились у власти во Франции в 1936—38, провели законы о повышении зарплаты рабочим, о введении 40-часовой рабочей недели, оплачиваемых отпусков, о расширении профсоюзных прав, льготном кредите для мелких торговцев и ремесленников, частичной национализации военной промышленности, запрещении фашистских организаций, улучшили положение крестьян. Осуществление тактики Народный фронт (форма орг-ции нар. масс), несмотря на его раскол лидерами социалистов и радикалов в 1938, предотвратило установление фашистской диктатуры во Франции; 16 февраля 1936 на выборах в Испании победил Народный фронт (форма орг-ции нар. масс), созданный в общенациональном масштабе в начале января 1936 (в него вошли компартия, социалистическая партия, Всеобщий союз трудящихся и др. организации). Под руководством Народный фронт (форма орг-ции нар. масс) республиканские силы Испании в течение трех лет (1936—39) сражались против испанских фашистов и немецко-итальянских фашистских интервентов. 
"

----------


## FL

*Александр Дымшиц "Певец борьбы" (Об Эрихе Вайнерте) (1966)* 
Цитата по: 
Журнал "Знамя", том 36 Союз советских писателей СССР, 1966 
" *Звенья памяти: портреты и зарисовки 
Александр Дымшиц  
Певец борьбы* 
Есть образы, которые прирастают к сердцу. Пока жив, с ними не расстаешься. Для меня один из них — образ Эриха Вайнерта, поэта немецкой антифашистской борьбы, поэта-коммуниста. 
Эриха Вайнерта я увидел впервые в ленинградском Доме писателя, на интернациональном вечере, посвященном XIX годовщине Октября. «Центром» этого вечера был Эрнст Буш. Он пел брехтовскую «Песню единого фронта», «Бандера роха», «Болотные солдаты», «Алабама», сатирические песни - «Революццер» Эриха Мюзама и «О, Сюзанна...». Буш поистине владел залом, он увлекал наши чувства. Мы подпевали ему хором, мы были взволнованы и счастливы. 
К этому вечеру, который состоялся 5 ноября 1936 года, готовились усердно. Поэт Михаил Фроман переводил тексты немецких песен на русский язык. Вышла небольшая книжечка этих песен, которую вручили слушателям. На самом вечере председательствовал переводчик Валентин Стенич. Аккомпанировал Бушу композитор и музыковед Григорий Шнеерсон. Вместе с Бушем пришел Вайнерт. 
Был Вайнерт тогда если и не очень молод, то очень моложав. За плечами его была уже большая и напряженная борьба - политическая и литературная. Уже выработался его стиль поэта-трибуна, поэта-песенника. Вайнерт был широко известен как боевой противник гитлеризма, как деятель тельмановской гвардии коммунистов. 
Эрих Вайнерт сразу подружился с ленинградскими поэтами Всеволодом Азаровым и Еленой Рывиной, с их другом - молодым композитором Виктором Томилиным. Для В. Томилина Вайнерт написал текст «Песни народного фронта». На русский язык песню перевел В. Азаров. В. Томилин положил ее на музыку. 
Песня эта хорошо известна. Мне хочется рассказать о том, что она была написана по своего рода социальному заказу. В ленинградском Союзе композиторов существовала комиссия по интернациональной работе. У нее была своя программа (текст которой сохранился у В. Азарова). В ней после изложения общих принципов говорилось, что «комиссия выдвигает следующие положения», среди которых первым пунктом была названа «работа по созданию произведений на интернациональную тематику («Песня единого фронта», «Песня об Антикайнене», создание в музыке портретов героев-борцов международного рабочего движения)». Виктор Томилин был активным деятелем этой комиссии, - он писал музыку к «Песне о Тельмане» Елены Рывиной, он работал с Эрихом Вайнертом. 
Еще до приезда Вайнерта в Ленинград Томилин и Азаров были заочно с ним знакомы. Текст песни для них был создан осенью 1935 года, о чем свидетельствует письмо поэта в ленинградский Союз композиторов, посланное 20 октября 1935 года из Гагры, — письмо сохранилось в архиве В. К. Томилина. Вот это письмо (в переводе с немецкого): 
«Дорогие товарищи! 
В прошлом месяце я Вам писал из Москвы, что из-за поездок не мог написать текста песни, который Вы хотели получить, - я пообещал Вам написать его не позже 10 октября. К сожалению, и этот срок отодвинулся, так как, приехав сюда, я не сразу получил квартиру, в которой мог бы работать. Только в последние дни все устроилось так, что я приступил к работе.  
При сем шлю Вам обещанный текст. Вы видите, что я избрал темой не единый фронт, а то, что сейчас особенно важно, - народный фронт. Я прошу Вас подтвердить мне получение текста. Я был бы также очень рад, если бы в скором времени узнал Ваше мнение относительно пригодности этого текста. 
С товарищеским приветом  
Эрих Вайнерт». 
Я привел это письмо целиком не только потому, что оно повествует о том, как родилась одна из лучших песен поэта, но и потому, что оно говорит об удивительной скромности, столь характерной для Эриха Вайнерта. Поэт с широкой международной известностью, знаменитый политический лирик, сатирик, публицист, фельетонист, мастер массовой песни, был настолько скромен, что что дорожил каждым критическим суждением о его работе.  
Так было в середине тридцатых годов. Эрих Вайнерт, как и Эрнст Буш, вскоре оказался в сражающейся Испании, он был там воином и поэтом, создал песни, которые удивительный голос Буша разнес из окопов Интернациональной бригады по всему свету. 
22 июня 1941 года Эрих Вайнерт был в Москве. Его ленинградские друзья и поклонники в этот грозный день стали солдатами великой вооруженной битвы против гитлеризма. Всеволод Азаров ушел во флот, Елена Рывина и Виктор Томилин - в армию. 
Осенью 1941 года пал в бою под Невской Дубровкой Виктор Константинович Томилин — молодой, стремительный, живший в мире звуков, в мире мысли и борьбы. В суровый час с грустью и болью я узнал о его смерти, находясь на другом участке Ленинградского фронта. 
Об Эрихе Вайнерте мы услышали не сразу. Позднее москвич Григорий Шнеерсон рассказал нам, бывшим ленфронтовцам, что поэт с первого часа войны встал в ряды тех, кто словом и делом боролся против вторгшихся в Советский Союз гитлеровских войск. Г. М. Шнеерсон вспоминал, что в самом начале войны в Московской консерватории, в ее тонфолевом кабинете, стали изготовлять пластинки с песнями Эрнста Буша. Они предназначались для звукопропаганды среди солдат гитлеровской армии. Вайнерт проверял тексты, точность их записей. 
Тогда же он создал песню «Оружие против Гитлера!», обращенную к немецким солдатам и призывавшую к неповиновению. Музыку к этой песне написал композитор Матвей Блантер, для записи ее исполнил Гуго Тиц, и некоторое количество пластинок было тотчас отправлено на фронт. Текст этой песни сохранился у Григория Шнеерсона (а музыка к ней — у М. Блантера). Он никогда не печатался в книгах Вайнерта, - вероятнее всего, поэт забыл об этой песне. И лишь в последнее время, чуть ли не через четверть века, и это стихотворение Эриха Вайнерта и музыка М. Блантера стали известны в Германской Демократической Республике. 
Активность Эриха Вайнерта - поэта и политического борца - в годы великой войны советского народа против фашистских захватчиков общеизвестна. Недолго пробыл он в Москве, затем в эвакуации в Казани. Путь его вел к фронтам, к боям; он был участником исторической битвы под Сталинградом, сыгравшей поворотную роль в течении военных событий.  
Мне не приходилось видеть Эриха Вайнерта во время войны. Но вести о нем были частыми. Я встречал его фотопортреты в газете «Свободная Германия», знал о его руководящей роли в Национальном комитете немецких антифашистов, читал его листовки-стихи. Вайнерт был безупречным бойцом за коммунистические идеи. Меня, сидевшего в землянках и окопах под Ленинградом, радовало, что в его стихотворении «Говорит Ленинград», написанном в Казани в грозном 1941 году, так громко звучали идеи ленинского интернационализма. Схваченные за горло железной рукой фашистской осады, мы, ленинградцы, не переставали верить в нашу победу над фашизмом, в отрезвление немецкого народа, в будущую свободную Германию. В этом смысле Эрих Вайнерт, его стихи-листовки были нам очень близки по духу. Вероятно, поэтому так проста и естественна была наша с ним встреча в освобожденном Берлине, когда я приехал к нему на Вальштрассе, где он временно проживал, вернувшись на родину. Мы встретились как люди одной «веры». 
В период моей работы в Берлине мы часто встречались с Эрихом Вайнертом. Бывали у нас разговоры и на разные литературные темы. 
Однажды я слышал, как он читал знаменитое стихотворение Георга Гервега «Партия», и не мог не сказать ему, что он читал его словно «свое», как собственное. Он был поэтом партии, и традиции его шли именно отсюда — от поэтического манифеста Гервега, от поэзии «Новой Рейнской газеты» - этого детища Маркса и Энгельса, от немецких рабочих хоров, которые так ценил Ленин, от песен Беранже и Потье, — словом от поэзии баррикадных битв за революцию. Недаром в русской поэзии Эрих Вайнерт так любил и так проникновенно чувствовал Некрасова и Маяковского, недаром он с такой любовью говорил о Шевченко. 
Мне трудно припомнить все наши встречи, все разговоры с Эрихом Вайнертом, которых было довольно много. Но некоторые его мысли запомнились, и о них я скажу.
Помню, как однажды я спросил Вайнерта, не отвлекает ли его от поэзии работа в Управлении народного образования, где он занимал весьма ответственный пост. На то последовал ответ, очень характерный для поэта. Вайнерт сказал, что писатель-социалист не может творить вне постоянного общения с народом, жизнью. Конечно, добавил он, его работа нередко бывает чрезмерной, но кто же будет возводить здание будущего государства, если не те, для кого это дело является делом жизни. И тут Вайнерт вспомнил Маяковского, его работу в РОСТА, его слова - «наступать на горло собственной песне».  
Был у нас и еще один крепко запомнившийся разговор. Я получил книгу Вайнерта «Вторая глава мировой истории», книгу стихов, посвященную Советскому Союзу, и мне захотелось сказать поэту о моих впечатлениях от его переводов, составивших солидный раздел в сборнике. Я помню, что хвалил Вайнерту переводы из Александра Блока («На поле Куликовом»), «Песню о Родине» В. Лебедева-Кумача, песню «Смерть Чапаева» (столь проникновенно исполняемую Бушем), стихотворение Константина Симонова «Ты помнишь, Алеша, дороги Смоленщины...», посвященное Алексею Суркову. Меня поразила в этих переводах - и я сказал это Вайнерту - широта охвата различнейших художественных явлений, проникновенность понимания столь разных стилей, глубина овладения языком русского фольклора и русской поэзии. И тогда Вайнерт сказал мне, что, живя в России, он полюбил не только русскую жизнь, но и русское слово. Он вошел во внутренний мир, понял дух русского народа и только поэтому смог найти эквиваленты для русского слова-образа в немецком языке. И тогда же Вайнерт сказал, что проблема перевода - важнейшая проблема, что хороший перевод - это настоящая победа в германо-советской дружбе. 
Эрих Вайнерт был большим другом советских людей и советской культуры. Однажды он развернул передо мной целую программу переводов из русских классиков на немецкий. Нужно, говорил он, открыть немецкому народу не только Пушкина, но и Лермонтова, нужно дать немецким читателям Некрасова и Шевченко. Очень важно перевести революционных демократов - Белинского, Добролюбова, Чернышевского.  
Эрих Вайнерт был горячо любим хорошими людьми везде и всюду, где он появлялся. Большим почетом, глубоким уважением он был окружен и у себя на родине, в молодой Германской Демократической Республике. Он еще много сверх созданного мог бы сделать для немецкой поэзии, для немецкой социалистической культуры Но тяжелая болезнь - туберкулез - подсекла его силы, оборвала его жизнь. 
Болезнь не красит человека. Но я не видел Эриха Вайнерта тяжелобольным. Я знал его полным творческой энергии. И память моего сердца хранит его живой образ. Я и сейчас вижу его подтянутым, энергичным, с высоко поднятой курчавой головой, с открытым взглядом светлых глаз, с веселой, чуть иронической улыбкой.
Я вижу Эриха Вайнерта таким, каким он живет в его книгах, - поэтом-бойцом. 
"

----------


## FL

*И. Нестьев "Памяти великого артиста", "Советская музыка" (1980)* 
Цитата по: Советская музыка, том 44; выпуски 7–12, Министерство культуры, Государственное Музыкальное издательство, 1980 
" *ПАМЯТИ ВЕЛИКОГО АРТИСТА 
И. Нестьев*  
23 июня 1980 года немецкий народ проводил в последний путь своего великого сына, пламенного певца Революции Эрнста Буша. С его кончиной завершилась одна из удивительнейших страниц современной художественной летописи. Вместе с Маяковским и Брехтом, Эйслером и Давиденко, Робсоном и Сигером он достойно представлял плеяду открыто политических художников ХХ века, подчинивших свою музу высоким целям социалистического переустройства общества. Его называли поющим сердцем рабочего класса. Друг артиста, композитор Эйслер, доверивший ему исполнение своих песен на стихи Маяковского, говорил: «Буш поет неподражаемо. Нет на свете человека, который смог бы спеть лучше. Он хорошо поет их потому, что он хорошо их понимает. Буш действительно гениальный певец!» 
Весь облик этого актера, революционера, трибуна, «агитатора, горлана-главаря» решительно противостоит привычному амплуа «любимца публики», сладкогласого воспевателя «красивой жизни». В противовес потребительскому отношению к музыке, как уютному украшению быта, поверхностно-комфортному развлечению - Буш видел в современной песне мощное средство идейной борьбы трудящихся. Прямой, бескомпромиссный, порой грубоватый, колючий и ироничный, он всем своим творческим существом опровергал всяческое самовлюбленное позерство и угождение мещанским вкусам. 
Большая жизнь Буша (1900 - 1980) - одна из самых волнующих, поистине легендарных артистических биографий текущего столетия. Сын кильского каменщика, члена социал-демократической партии, он уже семилетним мальчиком исполнял народные песни на рабочих маевках, в которых участвовал его отец. Песня и театр были главными увлечениями его юности. Шесть лет молодой Эрнст проработал слесарем на кильской судостроительной верфи. Всю жизнь потом он гордился своей принадлежностью к рабочей гвардии, и когда в годы наступления фашизма ему - уже знаменитому артисту - угрожали безработица и нищета, он шутя писал советским друзьям: «Не требуется ли вам в Москве хороший слесарь?» 
Восхождение Эрнста Буша к вершинам артистической славы было стремительным и победоносным: любительская сцена в родном городе, актерские дебюты в Киле и Франкфурте-на-Одере, переезд в Берлин, где его талант драматического актера приметили видные режиссеры Эрих Энгель и Эрвин Пискатор. Буш играл на сцене «Политического театра» Пискатора вместе с прославленными мастерами Александром Гранахом и Розой Валетти. Бурный успех и критические баталии сопровождали такие остропублицистические спектакли, как «Гоп-ля, мы живем», «Швейк», «Берлинский купец». Молодой Буш покорил столичную аудиторию силой актерского темперамента, характерностью сценического рисунка. Его стали приглашать на радио, он выступал на подмостках политических кабаре, пел заглавную песенку в нашумевшем спектакле «Трехгрошовой оперы» Брехта - Вайля.  
Но особенно удавались молодому артисту те роли, в которых требовалось специфически музыкальное дарование шансонье. В ряде спектаклей Буш с неподражаемым мастерством исполнял боевые песни, сатирические куплеты, песни, издевательские шлагеры, бичующие мерзости буржуазного образа жизни. Эти хлесткие песенные номера становились художественными центрами лучших политических представлений. Многих поражала стихийная одаренность Буша-певца, точность и рельефность его интонационной манеры, свобода владения голосом - сильным, металлически звонким, блестящее умение передавать любые нюансы музыкального текста - от громогласной патетики до печального лиризма или язвительной насмешки. Трудно поверить, что этот уникальный певец не получил почти никакой профессиональной вокальной выучки, а овладевал своим редким искусством в процессе длительной и самостоятельной творческой практики...  
Песня сближает Буша с молодым Гансом Эйслером, который в те 20-е годы связывает свою судьбу с Коммунистической партией Германии, неистово трудится над созданием боевого репертуара для пролетарских агитпропгрупп и певческих ферейнов. С тех пор, как в 1929 году композитор и певец начали сотрудничать на репетициях «Берлинского купца», их творческие судьбы неразделимы, отныне Буш - неподражаемый интерпретатор всех лучших песен и баллад Эйслера, и всемирно прославленный «красный композитор» не мыслил себе иного сподвижника. Их содружество продолжалось много лет, до самой смерти Эйслера.  
Именно Буш был лучшим исполнителем «Песни солидарности», «Красного Веддинга», «Тревожного марша», «Песни единого фронта» и других широкоизвестных произведений Ганса Эйслера. При участии Буша впервые осуществлены ставшие классическими революционные спектакли Брехта - Эйслера - начиная с «Высшей меры» и «Матери». Не раз оба друга, Эйслер и Буш, выступали вдвоем на массовых собраниях и митингах, в скромных помещениях пригородных трактиров перед преданной им аудиторией берлинских пролетариев. Люди с восторгом принимали горькую «Штемпельную» песенку про безработного парня, выброшенного на улицу, или саркастические куплеты, высмеивающие социал-реформизм и буржуазную благотворительность. Каждая новая песня вызывала бурю оваций и непрерывные просьбы петь еще и еще. Один из таких концертов метко описал в своем очерке русский друг Эйслера и Буша московский поэт Сергей Третьяков: «Певец Буш. Без пиджака. Рубаха с заправкой в брюки. Руки в карманах. Независимая поза... Ничего на этом Буше нет схожего с фраком солиста, ни с крахмалом его пластрона (...) Я не слыхал еще такой дикции и фразировки, как у Буша. Нет ни одного слова, которое бы смазалось патокой мелодии. Сразу не поймешь даже - песня ли то, - так это похоже на разговор по душам, на рассказ издевательских анекдотов о враге» ( :: . 
* С. Третьяков. Люди одного костра, М., 1962, с. 529. 
Рубеж 30-х годов - кульминация артистических успехов Буша в догитлеровской Германии. Он много снимался в кино, исполняя главные роли в прогрессивных фильмах, бичующих милитаризм, безработицу, бесправие рабочих. Так рождались ленты-плакаты «Ничейная земля», «Товарищество», «Куле Вампе». На подмостках берлинских театров он играл в пьесах Шекспира и Шиллера, Ибсена и Кайзера, Брехта и Фридриха Вольфа. Вместе с Эйслером, Бехером, Вайнертом, Пискатором, Людвигом Ренном он смело отстаивал идеи германской Компартии, предупреждая народ о нараставшей угрозе фашизма... 
Через несколько дней после нацистского переворота Буш нелегально покинул родину, опасаясь неминуемой расправы. Началась его двенадцатилетняя эпопея изгнания, исполненная труднейшей борьбы за существование и страшных потрясений. Буша встречали в Голландии, Бельгии, Швейцарии, Франции, Испании. Всюду он выступал как стойкий борец против фашистской чумы, призывая своими песнями к защите мира и свободы. Он выпускал в свет сборники антифашистских песен, пел по радио, записывался на грампластинки, утверждал новый демократический репертуар, общаясь с композиторами и поэтами разных национальностей. В этом репертуаре наряду с немецкими антифашистскими песнями Эйслера, Фюрнберга, Дессау, были и произведения испанских авторов - Рамоса и Паласио, венгра Рейница, русских советских композиторов В. Кочетова, В. Томилина. Он с неподражаемым совершенством пел народные напевы - не только немецкие, но и американские, испанские, французские. Потрясающая своим драматизмом песня «Болотные солдаты», сложенная узниками нацистского концлагеря, нашла в нем несравненного интерпретатора. 
С осени 1935 года по весну 1937 года Буш живет и работает в Москве, куда он приехал по приглашению МОРТ - Международного объединения революционных театров. Он проводит десятки концертов в различных аудиториях Москвы, Ленинграда, Энгельса. Певца с восторгом слушают виднейшие наши писатели, художники, артисты. Среди поклонников его таланта М. Кольцов и С. Третьяков, художник Б. Ефимов, актеры В. Качалов, И. Москвин, Н. Хмелев.  
Я никогда не забуду один из концертов Эрнста Буша в Москве, в Малом зале Московской консерватории. В первых рядах партера сидели немецкие коммунисты-эмигранты во главе с Вильгельмом Пиком. Каждая песня Буша воспринималась нами со все возрастающим энтузиазмом, особенно когда чеканные припевы-лозунги подхватывались звонким хором немецких школьников, расположенных на галерее Малого зала. Нам, молодым, казалось тогда, что этот неистовый человек, то лукаво ухмыляющийся, то неистово грозный, пришел к нам из того далекого от нас, неспокойного мира, где сражаются насмерть богатые против бедных, фашисты против пролетариев, где честные и отважные люди стремятся предотвратить надвигающуюся бурю войны. 
В Москве Буш встретил верного товарища и единомышленника, с которым с тех пор неизменно сотрудничал на протяжении сорока пяти лет. Это - пианист и музыковед Григорий Михайлович Шнеерсон, ставший его аккомпаниатором, консультантом в выборе репертуара, советчиком и помощником. Мне представляется, что трогательная привязанность Буша к Г. Шнеерсону была органической частицей его любви и преданности к СССР, к нашей советской культуре. В последующие годы Григорий Михайлович постоянно снабжал его песенными новинками, пропагандировал его искусство в статьях и книгах, выручал его в трудные годы продовольственными посылками. (Одна из посылок, отправленных Бушу, томившемуся во французском концлагере, чудом дошла до него.) А позже, уже живя в столице ГДР, выдающийся артист постоянно привлекал московского друга для совместной работы над новыми альбомами дисков, составившими грандиозную по масштабам «Песенную хронику ХХ века». ( ::  
* В 1971 году Г. Шнеерсон выпустил в свет превосходную книгу «Эрнст Буш и его время» - пожалуй, самое капитальное исследование о жизни и творчестве выдающегося певца (на биографических материалах этой книги в значительной мере основана и настоящая статья). 
Буш постоянно пропагандировал на Западе лучшие советские песни: в его репертуаре были «Песня о Родине», «Встречный», «По долинам и по взгорьям», «Партизан Железняк», «Эх, дороги», «Гибель Чапаева», «От края и до края»... Незабываемое впечатление производила пластинка «Священной войны», где ораторский голос Буша-чтеца четко возглашал немецкий перевод песни на фоне гремящего звучания краснознаменного ансамбля. Или не менее впечатляющая запись испанских антифашистских песен, в которых поющий голос Буша сплетался с голосом В. Качалова, читавшего стихи в защиту революционного Мадрида. 
1937-1938 годы Буш - в Испании, где его песни звучат подобно набату, вдохновляя бойцов интернациональных бригад на борьбу против франкистских фаланг. Дальнейшие перипетии его судьбы кажутся невероятными: тягостное заключение в лагере для интернированных, голод, унижения, одиночество. Призрак смерти неоднократно витал над головой великого артиста. Бомбежки в Мадриде, французский лагерь в Сен-Сиприене - среди выжженных солнцем скал, густо населенные бараки в лагере Гюрс - в окружении вишийских жандармов, наконец - после отчаянного побега из лагеря - мрачные застенки гестапо. Долгое время схваченный нацистами актер провел в одиночной камере берлинской тюрьмы Моабит - той самой, в которой были казнены Джалиль, Фучик и другие жертвы фашизма. Американская бомба, угодившая в здание тюрьмы, жестоко искалечила Буша; только крепкое здоровье и необычайная сила духа помогли ему вынести ужасы голодного существования в тюремных госпиталях.  
В те тяжелые времена артист и не подозревал, что его голос, его песни не переставали служить делу борьбы с фашизмом. Каждую ночь мощные радиопередатчики Советской Армии гремели у самого переднего края, неся правду о войне и нацизме тысячам обманутых немецких солдат. И почти непременно политические призывы агитаторов сопровождались песнями, песнями Буша. Один из бывших солдат вермахта впоследствии вспоминал, как голос Буша, звучавший со стороны русской обороны, потряс его душу и вывел из состояния апатии. «Этот голос знал то, чего не знал я. Этот голос знал, что человек, разум, правда восторжествуют... Это был голос немца, голос немецкого рабочего класса».  
И вот пришел день свободы: в камеру, где сидел больной, истощенный Буш с перекошенным от ранения лицом, ворвался русский автоматчик, принесший спасение узникам Бранденбургской каторжной тюрьмы. Освобожденный Буш - счастливый и возбужденный - вернулся в свою уцелевшую берлинскую квартиру.  
А уже в ноябре 1945 года он выступал в качестве ведущего драматического актера в столичных театрах. Начался новый расцвет его артистической карьеры. Буш играет в Немецком театре, а затем в Брехтовском театре «Берлинер ансамбль». Ему поручают главные роли в пьесах Горького, Шекспира, в «Шторме» Билль-Белоцерковского, в «Галилее» и «Кавказском меловом круге» Брехта. О своей встрече с непобедимым и неувядаемым Бушем тогда же вдохновенно рассказал горячий поклонник его творчества Константин Симонов, посвятивший ему стихотворение «Немец». 
Советский поэт с восхищением писал о мужестве певца-коммуниста, не склонившего головы перед карательной машиной гитлеризма: 
Казненный за глаза заранее,
Пять раз друзьями похороненный,
Пять раз гестапо провороненный,
Воскресший, бледный, как видение,
Стоял он шрамом изуродованный, 
Как документ Сопротивления...  
И - замечательная строка:  
Я с этим немцем шел, как с братом... 
Почти тридцать лет вел свою кипучую работу драматического актера, певца, режиссера, активного общественного деятеля неутомимый Эрнст Буш в послевоенной демократической Германии. Ему довелось пережить почти всех своих старых друзей и соратников... <...> ...ся перед усиливавшейся болезнью, работал до последних дней над новыми записями, стремясь еще и еще пополнить свою многотомную «Песенную хронику ХХ века». 
Нет больше с нами великого певца. Но повсюду звучат и будут звучать сотни тысяч его дисков, запечатлевшие незабываемую эпопею самоотверженной борьбы людей труда за справедливость на земле. 
Песенное наследие Буша принадлежит к классическим вершинам международного социалистического искусства. На нем нужно учиться истинной гражданственности, высокому оптимизму революционного творчества - без трескотни и звона. Следовать традиции Буша - значит совершенствовать и возвышать современную песню, насыщать ее нравственной силой и публицистической яростью - в противовес дешевой манерности модничающих «звезд». 
Эрнст Буш останется с нами. Его голос не умолкнет никогда... 
"

----------


## FL

Фото. Эрнст Буш, конец 1940-х гг.   *Цитата по книге книге "Эрнст Буш и его время", Г. Шнеерсон:*  
" 
В один из январских вечеров (примечание: 1949 года) Союз писателей организовал в своем Доме на улице Воровского вечер Эрнста Буша. Председательствовал Константин Симонов. Буш спел большую программу из старых и новых песен. Он пел с прежней силой, с неугасимым темпераментом бойца.  
Прежде чем закончить вечер, К. Симонов прочел свое стихотворение, посвященное Эрнсту Бушу.  
После концерта мы собрались в гостиной Дома литераторов и здесь за дружеским столом Эрнст Буш рассказывал нам о годах скитаний, о самых драматичных эпизодах жизни в фашистском плену и о том, как пришло освобождение. 
"    *Воспоминания Константина Симонова об этом вечере в Доме Союза писателей:* 
" 
...то, что он рассказал о себе тогда, в свой первый московский вечер, я в ту же ночь, вернувшись домой, записал, и мне хочется привести хотя бы часть тогдашнего рассказа этого замечательного немца... 
"   *Константин Симонов "Воспоминания. Об Эрнсте Буше" (1965)* 
Цитата по книге: http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/S/SIMONOV_K ... K._M..html
Константин Михайлович Симонов Воспоминания Собрание сочинений в 10 томах. Том 10. (М.: Художественная литература, 1984)    *ОБ ЭРНСТЕ БУШЕ* 
Я хочу рассказать о встрече с одним немцем, о существовании которого я помнил все годы войны, хотя и не знал, жив он или нет. Он оказался жив, и я встретился с ним после войны в Москве, в Союзе писателей, в одной из комнат старого московского дома, в котором собрались старые, довоенные друзья. 
Схватясь одной рукой за спинку стула, а другой придерживая искалеченную раной щеку, стоял и пел невысокий коренастый человек с хмурым лицом. Голос у него был хрипловатый, низкий, сильный, а песни были песнями немецкой и испанской революции, песнями гамбургских рабочих и бойцов интернациональных бригад [87]. Это были песни, в которых звучали слова: Мадрид, Харрама [88], Тельман, Рот фронт... 
Эти песни пел Эрнст Буш, немецкий певец, коммунист, антифашист, боец интербригад [89], узник фашистских лагерей и тюрем. Один из тех немцев, вместе с которыми мы воевали против немецкого фашизма. 
Песни Буша я знал с юности, их мне не надо было записывать. Но то, что он рассказал о себе тогда, в свой первый московский вечер, я в ту же ночь, вернувшись домой, записал, и мне хочется привести хотя бы часть тогдашнего рассказа этого замечательного немца. 
После поражения испанской революции [90] Буш вместе с другими интербригадовцами перешел французскую границу и попал в концлагерь. Там, в этом французском концлагере, в который потом пришли немцы, он провел почти три года. В дюнах, около Средиземного моря. Кругом была вода, бараки стояли на маленьких островах. Умирало много народу. На целый барак был всего один гроб, в котором хоронили людей. Он был устроен как пенал с крышкой, только перевернутый. Гроб ставили над вырытой в песке ямой, потом выдергивали эту крышку, труп падал вниз, а гроб забирали для следующих похорон. 
Когда вместо петэновцев в лагерь пришли немцы [91], они, опознав Буша, потащили его сначала в гестапо в Париж, а потом в Германию. Он сидел в одной тюрьме, потом в другой, потом попал в знаменитый Моабит [92]. Там он сидел семь месяцев в ожидании суда. Допросы шли один за другим. Наконец однажды глубокой ночью, когда он только что вернулся с очередного допроса, началась очередная бомбежка. Он почувствовал, что бомбы рвались совсем близко вокруг тюрьмы. Он постучал в стену соседу и сказал ему на тюремной азбуке, чтобы тот слез с койки и лег, прижавшись к внутренней стене тюрьмы. Посоветовал соседу и то же самое сделал сам - лег, прижавшись щекой к стене. Это было последнее, что он помнил. 
Он очнулся через десять дней в тюремном госпитале. Его сочли мертвым и снесли в мертвецкую и только потом заметили, что он жив. У него до сих пор не работает половина лица, левая сторона губ, и ему стоит огромного физического напряжения петь. Но поет он все равно замечательно, мне кажется, что еще лучше, чем в тридцатые годы, когда я слушал его в Москве впервые [93]. 
Его подлечили в госпитале, чтобы посадить на скамью подсудимых. Ему вручили обвинительный акт из трех пунктов. По одному из них ему причиталось 15 лет тюрьмы, по другому - пожизненная каторга, по третьему - казнь. 
Судебный приговор пошел на утверждение, а его тем временем, в конце сорок четвертого года, перевели в другую тюрьму - в Бранденбург. Там он несколько дней сидел в общей камере, рядом с немецким летчиком, посаженным за трусость. Именно от этого летчика он узнал, что немецкие самолеты не смогли разбомбить Москву - такой силы была ее противовоздушная оборона. 
Летчик говорил ему: «Я не враг себе, я не хотел идти на верную смерть. Конечно, я поворачивал. Так же делали многие другие». 
Так Буш узнал, что Москва цела. Раньше он думал, что она разрушена дотла. 
- Два витамина поддерживали меня в тюрьме - ненависть и месть. 
И вот настал день, когда они услышали в тюрьме стрельбу из орудий и приближающийся грохот танков. Во двор ворвались советские солдаты. Автоматчик открыл камеру и сказал: «Выходите». Они вышли во двор. Тюремная стража бежала. Русские боялись, что фашисты, отступая, начнут обстреливать тюрьму из артиллерии, и просили заключенных как можно скорее расстаться с тюремным двором. 
Он нашел себе попутчика и два дня и две ночи шел к Берлину вслед за наступавшей Советской Армией. На вторую ночь на перекрестке дорог их остановил советский автоматчик. Он сказал:
- Стойте. Кто вы?
Они показали тюремные карточки и сказали:
- Мы заключенные.
Он не понял или не поверил и сказал:
- Ложись.
Они легли на землю. Тогда он снова переспросил:
- Кто вы такие?
- Мы заключенные, антифашисты, - сказал Буш.
Автоматчик стоял рядом с ними и думал. Несколько минут думал, потом сказал:
- Встаньте. Идите. 
На третий день ходьбы Буш встретил советского лейтенанта, немножко знавшего немецкий язык. Он оказался москвичом и, когда Буш стал ему объяснять, что он Буш, сразу узнал его:
- Я же вас слышал в Москве! - И начал петь его песню: - «Друм линкс, цвай, драй...» [94]
«Да, это мой человек», - подумал Буш, услышав, как поет этот советский лейтенант. 
На следующую ночь их снова задержали. Была слышна близкая перестрелка на окраинах Берлина. Их привели в штаб. В штабе за столом сидел и дремал очень усталый русский майор. Он поднял голову, протер глаза и спросил:
- Кто вы?
Буш сказал, что они заключенные, антифашисты. Тогда майор еще раз протер глаза, посмотрел на Буша и сказал:
- Тогда идите.
Они пошли дальше. 
Они переправились на лодке через канал и наконец попали в Берлин, в город, где когда-то стоял дом, где жил Буш, и где теперь почти все было разбито.
Наконец Буш дошел до своей улицы. Что-то со страшной силой тянуло его к тому месту, откуда он ушел ровно двенадцать лет назад, после того как Гитлер пришел к власти. 
Буш знал про жену, что она была тоже где-то в фашистских концлагерях. Он шел, решительно ни на что не рассчитывая. И вдруг среди многих разбитых домов увидел свой дом, совершенно целый, как ни странно. Дверь была приоткрыта. Он толкнул ее ногой и вошел. 
Дом был целый, и там, внутри, в доме, было даже все прибрано. Все стояло как стояло двенадцать лет назад. Его до того потрясло это, что он не мог оставаться в доме и вышел на улицу. 
Вышел и увидел - напротив дома на улице стоят две женщины. Они стояли и смотрели в его сторону. Потом одна из них сказала, не двигаясь с места:
- Боже мой, да это ж Буш!
Это была его собственная жена, которая тоже вернулась из концлагерей два дня назад.
Так они встретились через двенадцать лет около своего дома. Гитлер, от которого в тридцать третьем году он бежал в Советскую Россию, был мертв, а Советская Армия стояла в Берлине. 
Вот и все, что я записал в свой дневник тогда, после своего первого свидания с Бушем - антифашистом, знаменитым певцом, великим актером.
Именно о нем я написал стихи «Немец», которые начинались так: 
В Берлине, на холодной сцене,
Пел немец, раненный в Испании,
По обвинению в измене
Казненный за глаза заранее,
Пять раз друзьями похороненный,
Пять раз гестапо провороненный,
То гримированный, то в тюрьмах ломанный,
То вновь иголкой в стог оброненный.
Воскресший, бледный, как видение,
Стоял он, шрамом изуродованный,
Как документ Сопротивления,
Вдруг в этом зале обнародованный... 
Для меня как для поэта Эрнст Буш с юности и до седых волос был и остался символом антифашистской Германии. 
1965  
ОБ ЭРНСТЕ БУШЕ
Впервые - в РСТ.
Печатается по тексту СИД-2.
Буш Эрнст (1900-1980).
[87] Интернациональные бригады - боевые формирования добровольцев из 54 стран, сражавшихся на стороне Испанской республики против фашистов во время войны 1936-1939 гг.
[88] Харрама - река в Испании, где республиканские войска в феврале 1937 г. нанесли крупное поражение фашистам.
[89] ...боец интербригад... - Буш был бойцом 11-й интернациональной бригады в 1937-1939 гг.
[90] После поражения испанской революции... - Испанская революция пала под ударами превосходящих сил немецко-итальянских интервентов и испанских фашистов в марте 1939 г.
[91] ...вместо петеновцев в лагерь пришли немцы... - Петеновцы - сторонники французского маршала Петена, возглавлявшего в 1940-1944 гг. капитулянтское, а затем коллаборационистское правительство Виши. В ноябре 1942 г. юг Франции, где до этого правил режим Виши, был оккупирован немецко-фашистскими войсками.
[92] ...попал в знаменитый Моабит... - Тюрьма в Берлине, в которой гитлеровцы содержали особо важных политических заключенных.
[93] ...когда я слушал его в Москве впервые... - Буш гастролировал в Москве в 1936 г.
[94] ...петь его песню: - «Друм линкс, цвай, драй...» - слова из «Песни единого фронта» (1934) (стихи Б. Брехта, музыка X. Эйслера).

----------


## FL

Название: Frieden heißt Sieg Мир значит победа - немецкий - 02:37 
Описание: "Sowjetsoldaten, Sowjetkolonnen stehen im Osten... Советские солдаты, советские колонны cтоят на Востоке..."
Песня посвящается победе в войне и восстановлению послевоенной жизни. Запись 1949-1953 гг.
Музыка: Stefan Wolpe Слова: D. Ussowa 1946г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=sovetski 
Frieden heißt Sieg Мир значит победа - немецкий
Музыка: Stefan Wolpe Слова: D. Ussowa  
1. Sowjetsoldaten, Sowjetkolonnen
Stehen im Osten, bewaffnet, bereit.
Schützen die Freiheit, im Kampfe gewonnen,
Schützen das Land, das vom Knechtschaft befreit. 
2. Das Land, wo Fabriken, die Acker und Wälder
Allen gehören und keinen mehr knecht.
Arbeiter, Bauern sind Herren der Felder
Und der Maschinen - ein freies Geschlecht. 
3. Es kämpften mit Opfern die Sowjetsoldaten
Auch uns zu befreien von Knechtschaft und Krieg.
Und ein Wille eint unsre Staaten
Kampf für den Frieden - Frieden heißt Sieg! 
4. Tausende Kämpfer in Kerkern gefangen
Fielen der Besten vergossen ihr Blut
Manche verzagten...  von uns geganen
Wir doch erstarkten, der Kämpe stellten gut. 
5. In Städten und Dörfern, Fabriken und... Örter(?)
Wächst in den Massen der Wille zur Tat.
Es baut sich das Volk, das dem Frieden verschworen,
Erde und Himmel, sichselber die Staat. 
6. Es kämpften mit Opfern die Sowjetsoldaten
Auch uns zu befreien von Knechtschaft und Krieg.
Und ein Wille eint unsre Staaten
Kampf für den Frieden - Frieden heißt Sieg! 
Перевод: 
1. Советские солдаты, советские колонны
Стоят на Востоке, вооруженные и готовые.
Защищают свободу, в борьбе завоеванную,
Защищают страну, которую от кабалы освободили. 
2. Страна, где фабрики, пашни и леса
Принадлежат всем и никто больше не порабощен.
Рабочие, крестьяне - хозяева полей
И машин - свободная семья. 
3. Боролись с жертвами советские солдаты,
Чтобы освободить нас от кабалы и войны.
И одна воля объединяет наши государства:
Борьба за мир - мир значит победа! 
4. Тысячи борцов, в тюрьмах заключенные,
Погибали лучшие, проливали свою кровь,
Некоторые падали духом... от нас уйдя,
Все же, мы окрепли, бойцы стояли крепко. 
5. В городах и деревнях, фабриках и... местах(?)
Растет в массах воля к делу.
Строит для себя народ, который дал клятву мира,
Земля и небо, свое собственное государство. 
6. Боролись с жертвами советские солдаты,
Чтобы освободить нас от кабалы и войны.
И одна воля объединяет наши государства:
Борьба за мир - мир значит победа! 
1946  
Фото пластинки. "Мир значит победа", выпущена в 1949-1953 гг.
Ernst Busch - Sehnsucht Nach Der Heimat / Frieden Heißt Sieg
Label: ETERNA VEB DEUTSCHE SCHALLPLATTEN German Democratic Republic (GDR) 
Catalog#: 1 10 099
Format: Shellac, 10", 78 RPM 
B: 10-2415 Frieden Heißt Sieg
Ernst Busch Mit LdZ-Ensemble  -  Frieden Heißt Sieg  S. Wolpe / D. Ussowa   
Фото пластинки. Обратная сторона - "Тоска по Родине" (из кинофильма "Встреча на Эльбе").
A: 10-2411 Sehnsucht Nach Der Heimat aus dem Film "Begegnung an der Elbe" Dolmatowski / Schostakowitsch
Ernst Busch - Fjedor Lapkin Mit Chor Und Instrumentalbegleitung  -  Sehnsucht Nach Der Heimat   *"Песня о Родине" (другое название "Тоска по Родине")  (из кинофильма "Встреча на Эльбе", 1949 г.).*   *1.  Исполняет Георгий Виноградов.*
Название: Песня о Родине - 03:05 
Описание: "Слышен голос Отчизны родимой от свободных просторов вдали."
Из кинофильма "Встреча на Эльбе" (1949 г.).
Музыка: Дмитрий Шостакович Слова: Евгений Долматовский 1949г. Исполняет: Георгий Виноградов и КрАПП СА имени А.В. Александрова  
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=toskapor  *2. Исполняет Надежда Обухова.*
Название: Тоска по Родине (из кинофильма "Встреча на Эльбе") - 06:13 
Описание: "Слышен голос Отчизны родимой от свободных просторов вдали."
В фильме песню исполняла именно Н.А.Обухова.
Музыка: Дмитрий Шостакович Слова: Евгений Долматовский 1949г. Исполняет: Надежда Андреевна Обухова Исполнение 1949г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=toskapo3 
Тоска по Родине (из кинофильма "Встреча на Эльбе")
Музыка: Дмитрий Шостакович Слова: Евгений Долматовский 
Слышен голос Отчизны родимой 
От свободных просторов вдали. 
Ничего нет на свете любимей 
И дороже Советской земли.  
Ничего нет на свете красивей, 
Ничего нету в мире светлей 
Нашей матери, гордой России, 
У которой не счесть сыновей.  
Повидали мы дальние страны, 
Но в разлуке нам снятся всегда
Наши реки, березы, поляны 
И под красной звездой города. 
Ничего нет на свете красивей, 
Ничего нету в мире светлей 
Нашей матери, гордой России, 
И не счесть у нее сыновей.  
Нашу правду с открытой душою 
По далеким дорогам несем. 
Сердце русское очень большое -
Вся великая Родина в нем.  
Ничего нет на свете красивей, 
Ничего нету в мире светлей 
Нашей матери, гордой России, 
И не счесть у нее сыновей. 
1949    *Немецкий вариант песни.*  *1. Запись 1949-1953 гг.*
Название: Тоска по Родине Sehnsucht nach der Heimat - немецкий
Описание: "Слышен голос Отчизны родимой от свободных просторов вдали."
Немецкий вариант известной песни из к/ф "Встреча на Эльбе". Запись 1949-1953 гг. Текст и манера исполнения отличаются от записи 1967 года.
Музыка: Д. Шостакович Слова: Е. Долматовский (немецкий текст Э. Буш) 1946г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) и Федор Лапкин (второй исполнитель советский) *(см. фото пластинки выше).*
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10000   *2. Запись 1967 г.*
Название: Тоска по Родине Sehnsucht nach der Heimat - немецкий
Описание: "Слышен голос Отчизны родимой от свободных просторов вдали." 
Немецкий вариант известной песни из к/ф "Встреча на Эльбе". Запись из альбома "Красный Октябрь" (1967).
Музыка: Д. Шостакович Слова: Е. Долматовский (немецкий текст Э. Буш) 1946г. Исполняет: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) Исполнение 1967г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9999 
Тоска по Родине Sehnsucht nach der Heimat - немецкий
Музыка: Д. Шостакович Слова: Е. Долматовский (немецкий текст Э. Буш)
(текст цитируется по записи 1967 года) 
Süße Stimme vom heimatlichen Wald und Feld,
Immerzu hör' ich dich in der Fern!
Und die Sehnsucht wird groß nach dem Himmelszelt,
Nach der Heimat, dort unter'm roten Stern. 
Auf der ganzen, großen weiten Erde,
Ist das Schönste für uns Sowjetrußland.
Unsre Mutter bist du, Heimaterde,
Wo wir spielten als Kinder im Sand. 
Manche Städte und Länder sah'n wir, fremd und schön,
Doch im Traume nur dich, ach so fern,
Mit den Birken, den Feldern, den großen Seen,
Liebe Heimat, dort unter'm roten Stern. 
Auf der ganzen, großen weiten Erde ... 
Unsre Sprache ist kühn und voller Freundlichkeit,
Unser Tun hat Verstand und Sinn.
Und das russische Herz ist groß und weit
Wie die Wolga strömt zum Meer dahin. 
Auf der ganzen, großen weiten Erde ... 
1949   
Фото. Освобожденная Прага. Поэт Евгений Долматовский (фото с сайта http://www.fotosoyuz.ru/ru/?idSearchReset=1 )
Время и место:   Европа / Чехия, 1945. 
Фотограф БОДЕ Наталья (1914-1996) - Москва   
Фото. Фронтовой портрет советского поэта Евгения Долматовского. С 1939 по 1945 год Долматовский в качестве военного корреспондента находился в действующих частях cоветской армии. В 1941 году попал в окружение и был взят в плен, из которого бежал (эти события отражены в написанной им повести «Зеленая брама»). http://waralbum.ru/15247/ 
Фото. Митинг красноармейцев у Бранденбургских ворот
Солдаты слушают выступление поэта Евгения Долматовского у Бранденбургских ворот. http://victory.rusarchives.ru/index.php?p=...mp;photo_id=189 http://waralbum.ru/12921/ http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/grinnol.../110297?page=4
На танке выступает поэт Долматовский (в шинели с листком бумаги). Историю снимка в своём интервью рассказал Е. Халдей: 
"...Этот снимок я «организовал» — у него своя предыстория. За год до Победы, в 1944-м, я подобрал в освобожденном Севастополе маленькое немецкое фото: на фоне Бранденбургских ворот ликующая толпа встречает победителей, возвращающихся из покорённой Франции. Целый год я протаскал этот снимок в своем блокноте. А когда дошел до Бранденбургских ворот, решил сделать свой снимок. Созвали мы с Долматовским солдат, подогнали танк — все тогда снимались охотно. Я говорю Жене: «Читай стихи». И он начал читать только что сочиненные строчки: «Идут гвардейцы по Берлину и вспоминают Сталинград.» 
Берлин в фотографиях. Май-июль 1945-го. http://lukas-pro.livejournal.com/1021533.html

----------


## FL

*Более подробно о жизни и творческом пути Эрнста Буша можно прочитать в книге:*  *Эрнст Буш и его время* 
Издание: "Эрнст Буш и его время", Григорий Михайлович Шнеерсон, Москва, Всесоюзное издательство "Советский композитор", 1971 год.   *Книга (с дополнениями и иллюстрациями) выложена на сайте:* http://sites.google.com/site/ernstbush/ ... -ego-vrema 
Аннотация: В книге известный советский музыковед Г. М. Шнеерсон (1901-1982) рассказывает о жизненном и творческом пути великого немецкого революционного певца и актера Эрнста Буша (1900-1980). В книгу включены очерки об истории рабочего музыкального движения и революционного театра в Германии в период Веймарской республики и в ГДР в послевоенные годы, о Б. Брехте, Г. Эйслере, Э. Пискаторе и других классиках левого крыла немецкой культуры первой половины ХХ века.

----------


## heartfelty

Can somebody post the song "Where Russia Begins". I'm kind of curious how it goes. Putin sang it with the swapped spies! Don't get me wrong. I am really just curious. I might compose a song too for Philippine intelligence.

----------


## Lampada

> Can somebody post the song "Where Russia Begins". I'm kind of curious how it goes. Putin sang it with the swapped spies! Don't get me wrong. I am really just curious. I might compose a song too for Philippine intelligence.

 viewtopic.php?f=61&t=5437&p=171155#p171155

----------


## FL

*Песня красных летчиков (193х)* 
Название: Lied der Roten Flieger Песня красных летчиков - русский
Описание: "Банкиров стан за рубежами опять готовит нам удар, мы впишем в небо виражами: "Крепи единый фронт труда!"..."
Одна из известных боевых песен Ганса Эйслера 1930-х годов. Запись ГДР: исполняет немецкий хор на русском языке.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler)
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10983 
Текст:  
Припев: 
Вверх, вверх, вверх
берет самолет разбег, 
Ввысь, ввысь, ввысь
в синее небо ...  
Блистают крылья наши в звездах, 
Проверим двигателя стук, 
Мы прорезаем плавно воздух, 
Ведя спокойный полукруг.  
Припев.  
В кабинах красные пилоты, 
На руль положена рука, 
И если надо к пулемету, 
Мы пустим штопором врага!  
Припев.  
Банкиров стан за рубежами 
Опять готовит нам удар, 
Мы впишем в небо виражами: 
"Крепи единый фронт труда!" 
193х

----------


## FL

*Авиамарш (1921)* 
Самая известная песня о советском воздушном флоте. 
Название: Авиамарш - 02:26 
Описание: "Мы рождены, чтоб сказку сделать былью..."
Известнейший довоенный марш. Сомневающимся в советском происхождении "Авиамарша" советую прочитать эту статью: http://mai.exler.ru/mailogo/aviamarch/german.html
Музыка: Ю.Хайта Слова: П.Герман 1921г. 
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=marshair 
Авиамарш
Музыка: Ю.Хайта Слова: П.Герман 
Мы рождены, чтоб сказку сделать былью, 
Преодолеть пространство и простор, 
Нам разум дал стальные руки-крылья, 
А вместо сердца — пламенный мотор. 
Припев:  
Всё выше, и выше, и выше 
Стремим мы полёт наших птиц, 
И в каждом пропеллере дышит 
Спокойствие наших границ.  
Бросая ввысь свой аппарат послушный 
Или творя невиданный полёт, 
Мы сознаём, как крепнет флот воздушный, 
Наш первый в мире пролетарский флот.  
Припев. 
Наш острый взгляд пронзает каждый атом, 
Наш каждый нерв решимостью одет, 
И, верьте нам, на всякий ультиматум( ::  
Воздушный флот сумеет дать ответ!  
Припев. 
1921 
* Вероятно, речь о ноте, которую в июле 1920 г. министр иностранных дел Великобритании Керзон направил Советскому правительству. В ней содержалось требование прекратить наступление Красной Армии на линии, рекомендованной Верховным советом Антанты в декабре 1919 г. в качестве восточной границы Польши (см. «Линия Керзона»).
Не исключено также, что имеется в виду так называемый ультиматум Керзона, но он был предъявлен Советский России в 1923 г., что расходится с датой написания «Авиамарша».   
Об истории песни http://www.sovmusic.ru/forum/c_read.php?fname=marshair : 
Источник: книга киевского историка Николая Рыбакова "Крещатик: известный и неизвестный" - Краеведческие очерки, изд-во "Кий", 2003 г - см. сс. 113-119. Книга на украинском языке, тираж 5 тыс экз. 
"
Короткая справка об авторе текста: П. Герман (1894-1952), уроженец Каменца-Подольского появился в Киеве с началом Первой Мировой. В 1917 году вышла первый сбориник романсов - текстом которых он написал. Вот названия некоторый из них: "Все, что было пережито", "Быть может, да... Быть может, нет", "Ну, целуй, не балуй". Автор музыки этих романсов - то самый легендарный Дм. Покрасс.
П. Герман писал скетчи, юмористические пьески для Киевских театров и театриков в годы гражданской войны. Входил в известный киевский литературно-художественнй клуб "ХЛАМ" (художники-литераторы-артисты-музыканты). 
Авиамарш появился в связи с работой П. Германа в Малом театре Политуправления Киевского военного округа (Крещатик, 43 - дом не сохранился после 1941 года). Осенью 1920 года он с другом - композитором Юрием Хайтом посетил один из Киевских аэродромов, где дислоцировались красные летчики. Это был или аэродром в Святошино (сейчас - аэродром Киевского авиазавода "Авиант" и ОКБ Антонова), или Жуляны (сейчас - одноименный аэропорт в черте Киева). Под впечатлением и с надеждой на развитие авиации они написали "Авиамарш"! Напомню, тогда шла советско-польская война, началось польское контрнаступление, после разгрома Тухачевского под Варшавой и активизировались военные действия на Юге против Врангеля в Северной Таврии и на Каховском плацдарме. Презентация публике "Авиамарша" произошла в эвакуационном пункте Киевского ж/д вокзала, для красноармейцев, которые отправлялись на фронт. Марш стал настолько популярным, что его стали исполнять на вокзале каждый день - спасибо политуправлению КВО! В 1922 году появилось первое официально издание нот и музыки "Авиамарша", которое тоже обеспечили политорганы. Авиамарш начал шагать по стране Советов! 
" 
Комментарий http://www.sovmusic.ru/forum/read.php?id=30177&part=0 :
"
Воздушный флот у страны Советов в 1920 году был, хотя небольшой и изношенный. Согласно книге Шаврова "История конструкций самолетов в СССР" к концу Гражданской войны в Красной Армии осталось около 300 самолетов. За 1918-1920 годы в РСФСР построили 558 самолетов и около 150 захватили в качестве трофеев. Среди иномарок преобладали французские. На Киевском аэродроме Хайту и Герману показали старые перелатанные аппараты. Но воображение нарисовало "могучий флот". В предвидении не откажешь.
"

----------


## FL

Немецкий вариант песни "Авиамарш": 
Название: Rote Flieger (Roter Luftfloten March) - Немецкий - 02:19 
Описание: "Drum höher und höher und höher, wir steigen trotz Haß und Hohn. Ein jeder Propeller singt surrend (das Lied): Wir schützen die Sowjetunion. "
Запись 1930 года. Исполняют немецкие коммунисты-тельмановцы (агитпропгруппа). Именно этот вариант популярной в Германии музыки послужил нацистам как образец для их "творчества".
Музыка: Юлий Хайт 1921г. Исполнение 1930г. 
Download mp3 file:  http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=vsyovish 
Rote Flieger (Roter Luftfloten March) 
музыка — Юлий Хайт
автор текста не установлен 
Wir sind geboren, Taten zu vollbringen,
zu überwinden Raum und Weltenall,
auf Adlers Flügeln uns empor zu schwingen
beim Herzschlag sausen der Motoren Schall. 
Ref.: ||: Drum höher und höher und höher,
wir steigen trotz Haß und Hohn.
Ein jeder Propeller singt surrend (das Lied):
Wir schützen die Sowjetunion. :|| 
Wir reißen hoch die Riesenapparate,
mit festem Griff die Hand das Steuer hält,
so kreiset, wachend über Sowjetstaate,
die erste rote Luftarmee der Welt. 
Ref. 
Ein jeder Atem, jeder unsrer Blicke,
erfüllt ist jede Faser mit Entscheid —
was man uns für ein Ultimatum schicke:
Wir sind zur Antwort jederzeit bereit. 
Ref. 
Перевод: 
Песня красного воздушного флота 
Мы рождены, чтоб совершать поступки,
Преодолеть пространство и простор.
Чтоб вознести нас на орлиных крыльях,
Под стук сердец работает мотор. 
Припев:
Все выше, и выше, и выше
Мы поднимаемся вопреки ненависти и насмешкам, (*)
Каждый пропеллер поет жужжа [песню]:
Мы защищаем Советский Союз! 
Бросаем ввысь большие аппараты,
Держа штурвал уверенной рукой.
Покой краёв советских охраняет
Наш первый в мире пролетарский флот. 
Припев. 
И в каждом вздохе, в каждом нашем взгляде,
И в жилке каждой — только лишь одно:
Какой бы ультиматум ни прислали,
Мы дать ответ готовы всё равно. 
Припев. 
* Откуда в песню попала эта строка разобрано здесь: http://vilavi.ru/pes/aviamarsh/avi3.shtml

----------


## FL

Немецкий вариант песни "Авиамарш" упоминается в романе немецкого писателя-коммуниста Вилли Бределя "Твой неизвестный брат" (~1935г.),
посвященном антифашистскому подполью. 
Цитата по http://nauka1941-1945.ru/catalog/id/1157/
Антифашисты в подполье : о творчестве В. Бределя
Авторы: Нора Галь, (Гальперина Э.Я.) (1912-1991)
Год: 1941
Издательство: ОГИЗ : Гос. изд-во худож. лит. (Москва : 18-я Тип. треста 'Полиграфкнига')

----------


## FL

Отрывок из романа, где упоминается песня: 
Цитата по http://nauka1941-1945.ru/page/954/id/1088
Гитлер должен пасть, стихи и проза писателей-антифашистов.
Год: 1941
Издательство: Изд-во АН СССР (Москва : 1-я Образцовая тип. ОГИЗа РСФСР треста 'Полиграфкнига')

----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL



----------


## FL

Иллюстрация из более ранних времен - 1929 год. 
Обстоятельства появления надписи: С декабря 1928 года в Берлине были запрещены демонстрации. Социал-демократический полицай-президент Карл Цергибель отказался снять этот запрет для традиционной первомайской демонстрации трудящихся 1 мая 1929 года.  
Надпись: "Свободные улицы 1 Мая КПГ" ("Strasse frei am 1. Mai der KPD"), 1929 г.
Title: Stuttgart, KPD-Werbung     
==================================================  ======================= 
P.S.  
Картинка уже сильно баян, но в тему: 
"КОГДА-ТО МЫ УМЕЛИ ЛЕТАТЬ... 
Мы просто это забыли... но мы вспомним... обязательно вспомним..."

----------


## FL

Песня "Рабочие Вены" (1934) возникла в 1934 году, когда в городах Линц и Вена рабочие с оружием в руках восстали против фашистов. Восстание было жестоко подавлено. 
Это одна из известных песен, написанных на музыку популярного в те годы за границей советского марша "Белая армия, черный барон" (1920). Другой пример такой песни - "Батальон Чапаева" (1936-1937): см. в теме выше.  *"Белая армия, черный барон" (1920)*  
Название: Белая армия, черный барон - 02:43 
Описание: "Мы раздуваем пожар мировой! Церкви и тюрьмы сровняем с землей!" "Ведь от тайги до британских морей Красная Армия всех сильней!"
Один из первых революционных маршей
Музыка: Самуил Покрасс Слова: П. Григорьев 1920г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=belarmia  
Белая армия, черный барон
Музыка: Самуил Покрасс Слова: П. Григорьев 
Белая армия, чёрный барон 
Снова готовят нам царский трон, 
Но от тайги до британских морей 
Красная Армия всех сильней.  
Припев:  
Так пусть же Красная 
Сжимает властно 
Свой штык мозолистой рукой, 
И все должны мы 
Неудержимо 
Идти в последний смертный бой!  
Красная Армия, марш, марш вперёд! 
Реввоенсовет нас в бой зовёт. 
Ведь от тайги до британских морей 
Красная Армия всех сильней!  
Припев.  
--этого куплета в записи нет----
Мы раздуваем пожар мировой, 
Церкви и тюрьмы сровняем с землёй. 
Ведь от тайги до британских морей 
Красная Армия всех сильней!   
1920 
------------------------------------------------------------------------  *История песни.* 
Цитата по Е. Долматовский «Рассказы о твоих песнях»: 
" *От тайги до британских морей.* 
Это песня 1920 года. Ее сочинили в Киеве по заданию Политуправления Киевского военного округа Самуил Покрасс и Павел Григорьев, тогда молодые авторы, - Самуилу Покрассу было лишь двадцать три года. Гражданская война тем летом достигла особой остроты на подступах к Крыму – «последнему оплоту генеральской контрреволюции», как сказано было в обращении Центрального Комитета партии, мобилизовавшего народ на борьбу с бароном Врангелем. Песня Покрасса и Григорьева была частицей политработы, которую необходимо было провести, чтобы вселить бодрость в души бойцов, прошедших уже долгий и тяжелый путь. 
И песня достигла своей цели – она стала могучим оружием, мощность которого трудно определить. Она сплачивала людей, давала им веру в свои силы. 
Удивительная музыкальная семья Покрассов на двух участках фронта – в Ростове и в Киеве – почти одновременно, с интервалом в полгода, создала две песни-марша, вошедшие в историю советского песенного творчества и полюбившиеся миллионам бойцов как выражение мыслей, чувств и взглядов небывалого войска (примечание: вторая песня - Дм. Покрасс "Марш Буденного": "Мы красная кавалерия, и про нас..."). 
Павел Григорьев нашел слова, ставшие железной формулой: 
Ведь от тайги до британских морей
Красная Армия всех сильней! 
В некоторых публикациях, касающихся этой песни и ее авторов, говорится, что «Красная Армия всех сильней» - первое боевое сочинение Самуила Покрасса, что раньше он сочинял только легкую музыку, эстрадные песенки и романсы. Это не совсем точно. Еще до знаменитого марша Самуилом Покрассом была написана песня революционных матросов. Она забыта, но мне хочется привести несколько строк из ее текста: 
Довольно, матросы, страдать,
Противна нам публика светская.
Пора всему свету сказать,
Что власть будет только советская. 
Сейчас уже трудно разыскать, кто был автором этих слов, - возможно и вероятно, что тот же Павел Григорьев. 
Песню «Красная Армия всех сильней», по свидетельству Н. К. Крупской, любил слушать в Кремле Владимир Ильич: под нее маршировали кремлевские курсанты, их голоса залетали в ленинский кабинет. 
Я не могу не упомянуть, что одна из первых песен на смерть Владимира Ильича Ленина была сочинена Самуилом Покрассом (в содружестве с Владимиром Агатовым) в январе 1924 года. 
Павел Григорьев (1895-1961) до последних своих дней жил в Киеве, писал песни и частушки, одноактные пьесы и тексты для эстрады. Поклонники эстрадной пары – Юрия Тимошенко и Ефима Березина – может быть, полагают, что популярные сатирики просто разговаривают на сцене. Нет, их разговор всегда написан заранее, автором многих их интермедий был Павел Григорьев. 
В 1924 году судьба забросила Самуила Покрасса за границу. Он написал музыку к ряду фильмов, в том числе знаменитое «Вара-вари-вари-вари» (в фильме «Три мушкетера»). Вернувшийся из-за границы знаменитый композитор Сергей Прокофьев рассказывал, как Покрасс живет в Голливуде и тоскует по Киеву. Он умер в 1939 году, не успев осуществить свою мечту о возвращении на родину. 
А песня о Красной армии, которая всех сильней, продолжала свой боевой путь. 
Как «Марш красных резервов» она звучала на антифашистской демонстрации в Вене в 1934 году. 
На ее мелодию в панской Польше была создана песня о революционере, убитом фашистами, - «Товарищ Гарнам». 
В боях за республиканскую Испанию батальон Интернациональной бригады, носивший имя Чапаева, избрал ее своим маршем. Только назвали ее испанскими словами «Но пасаран» - паролем, утверждавшим, что враг не пройдет. 
Эта песня вселяла бодрость в сердце приговоренного в смерти чешского коммуниста Юлиуса Фучика. 
Норвежский поэт Арне Поше Оссен написал на эту мелодию слова песни для первого отряда норвежцев, которые шли освобождать свою родную землю вместе с советскими бойцами с нашей территории – из Мурманска. Между прочим, в составе этого отряда был Тур Хейердал, ставший впоследствии знаменитым путешественником и ученым. Норвежские воины маршировали с пением этого марша. Его и ныне играет сводный оркестр во время парадов на Красной площади в Москве.
" 
==================================================  === *Рабочие Вены (1934)*  *1. Запись с хоровым исполнением.*
Название: Die Arbeiter von Wien Рабочие Вены - немецкий - 01:55 
Описание: "Wir sind das Bauvolk der kommenden Welt... Мы - строители грядущего мира..." 
Марш на музыку "Белая армия, чёрный барон". Песня возникла в 1934 году, когда в городах Линц и Вена рабочие с оружием в руках восстали против фашистов. Восстание было жестоко подавлено.
Музыка: Самуил Покрасс Слова: Fritz Brügel 1934г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/download.php?fname=arb_wien  *2. Запись с хоровым исполнением (более поздний вариант).*
Название: Die Arbeiter von Wien Рабочие Вены - немецкий
Описание: "Wir sind das Bauvolk der kommenden Welt... Мы - строители грядущего мира..." 
Марш на музыку "Белая армия, чёрный барон". Песня возникла в 1934 году, когда в городах Линц и Вена рабочие с оружием в руках восстали против фашистов. Запись ГДР (?).
Музыка: Самуил Покрасс Слова: Fritz Brügel 1934г. 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s11041  *3. Запись с исполнением под гитару.*
Название: Die Arbeiter von Wien Рабочие Вены - немецкий    
Описание: "Wir sind das Bauvolk der kommenden Welt... Мы - строители грядущего мира..." 
Песня возникла в 1934 году, когда в городах Линц и Вена рабочие с оружием в руках восстали против фашистов. Исполнение под гитару.
Музыка: Самуил Покрасс Слова: Fritz Brügel Исполняет: Chris 4er Peterka 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10014 
Die Arbeiter von Wien Рабочие Вены - Немецкий
Музыка: Самуил Покрасс Слова: Fritz Brügel  
Wir sind das Bauvolk der kommenden Welt, 
wir sind der Sämann, die Saat und das Feld. 
Wir sind die Schnitter der kommenden Mahd, 
wir sind die Zukunft und wir sind die Tat!  
Refrein:
So flieg du flammende, du rote Fahne 
voran dem Wege, den wir ziehn! 
Wir sind der Zukunft getreue Kämpfer, 
wir sind die Arbeiter von Wien.  
Herrn der Fabriken, ihr Herren der Welt, 
endlich wird eure Herrschaft gefällt. 
Wir, die Armee, die die Zukunft erschafft, 
sprengen der Fesseln engende Haft. 
Refrein. 
Wie auch die Lüge uns schmähend umkreist, 
alles besiegend erhebt sich der Geist,
Kerker und Eisen zerbricht seine Macht, 
wenn wir uns rüsten zur letzten Schlacht. 
Refrein. 
Перевод:  
Мы - строители грядущего мира, 
мы - сеятели, семена и поле. 
Мы - жнецы наступающей жатвы, 
мы - будущее и мы - действие!  
Припев:
Так лети, пылающее красное знамя, 
впереди по дороге, по которой мы идем! 
Мы - будущего верные бойцы, 
мы - рабочие Вены.  
Хозяева фабрик, хозяева мира, 
ваше господство в конце концов рухнет. 
Мы армия, которая создает будущее, 
взрываем оковы тесного заточения. 
Припев. 
Как ни кружится, клевеща, ложь вокруг нас, 
преодолевая все, поднимается дух. 
Тюрьму и железо разрушит его сила, 
когда мы вооружимся для последней битвы. 
Припев. 
1934  
Фото. Страница из песенника, изданного Эрнстом Бушем в Испании в 1938 г.

----------


## FL

Фото. Вена. Вид на фасад жилкоммуны им. Карла Маркса с бронзовой фигурой "Сеятель" (скульптор Otto Hofner), 1929 г.
Источник (см. фотогалерею): http://www.dasrotewien.at/online/page.php?P=11897  
Фото. Вена. Открытие жилкоммуны им. К. Маркса  12 октября 1930 г.  
Фото. Вена. Группа музыкантов шуцбунда в жилкоммуне Ottakring.
Источник: Шуцбунд (см. фотогалерею): http://www.dasrotewien.at/online/page.php?...4&bid=12319  
Фото. Документальный киножурнал № 11, СССР, 1932 г. (Zweiwöchentliches Journal Nr. 11, UdSSR 1932)
Источник: http://filmarchiv.at/show_content.php?sid=...mp;mode=preview  
Фото. Оружие шуцбундовцев, февраль 1934 г.

----------


## FL

Цитата по: Большая Советская Энциклопедия (БСЭ) :   *Шуцбунд* (нем. Schutzbund — Союз обороны), военизированная организация Социал-демократической партии Австрии в 20—30-х гг. 20 в. Шуцбунд был создан в 1923 по требованию народных масс в целях обороны против вооруженных организаций реакции. Социал-демократические лидеры проводили капитулянтскую политику в отношении реакции, удерживали Шуцбунд от активных действий, запретили приём в Шуцбунд коммунистов. В феврале 1934 шуцбундовцы Линца, затем Вены и многих других городов Австрии выступили с оружием в руках против реакции и фашизма (см. Февральское вооружённое выступление 1934). Вместе с шуцбундовцами сражались коммунисты и беспартийные рабочие. По вине социал-демократических лидеров шуцбундовцы действовали без руководства, они не были поддержаны основными силами рабочего класса. После нескольких дней ожесточённых боев выступление было жестоко подавлено. Многие шуцбундовцы вышли затем из Социал-демократической партии и вступили в Коммунистическую партию Австрии.   *Февральское вооружённое выступление 1934 в Австрии*, вооружённое выступление австр. пролетариата в защиту демократии, против фашистской угрозы. Явилось ответом на действия реакции, взявшей курс на ликвидацию демократических свобод и установление фашистской диктатуры. 12 февраля шуцбундовцы (см. Шуцбунд) Линца, затем Вены и др. городов с оружием в руках выступили против реакции, начавшей массовые аресты и разгром социал-демократических и профсоюзных организаций. Вместе с шуцбундовцами сражались коммунисты и беспартийные. На подавление выступления были брошены правительственные войска, полиция и хеймвер, пустившие в ход тяжёлые орудия, миномёты, броневики. Политический курс руководства Социал-демократической партии, лидеры которой долгие годы занимали капитулянтские позиции, был одной из главных причин поражения этого выступления после нескольких дней героической борьбы. Тысячи участников выступления были брошены в тюрьмы, наиболее активные из них казнены, рабочие организаций разгромлены. Расправа с пролетариатом значительно ослабила единственную силу в стране, которая могла отстоять её независимость перед угрозой аншлюса. После событий 1934 многие шуцбундовцы вступили в компартию Австрии.

----------


## FL

*Илья Эренбург. Спецкор газеты "Известия" в Австрии, 1934 год.* 
12 февраля 1934 года провалился фашистский путч во Франции, а 13 февраля Эренбург в Париже получил телеграмму «Известий»: надо срочно выехать в Вену, где начались вооруженные столкновения рабочих с полицией. 
Цитата по: И. Эренбург "Люди, годы, жизнь", книга IV.  http://flibusta.net/b/100989/read или http://www.pseudology.org/Literature/Erenburg/41.htm (с подставленными ссылками по историческим действующим лицам)
"
Двенадцатое февраля стало для Франции большой датой. Казалось, ничего не произошло, и на следующее утро Париж выглядел как прежде. Фашистская демонстрация 6 февраля свалила правительство, а теперь все министры оставались на своих постах. Но именно 12 февраля многое изменило: не состав кабинета - Францию. Как-то сразу заглохли догадки, когда фашисты снова выступят и кого они прочат в фюреры. Все поняли, что сила у народа, 12 февраля было первой черновой репетицией Народного фронта, который два года спустя потряс Францию. 
Весь день я бродил но улицам довольный, возбужденный, вечером написал статью и отнес на телеграф. А на следующий день пришла телеграмма от редакции: в Вене начались вооруженные столкновения рабочих с полицией; я должен срочно запросить австрийскую визу и как можно скорее выехать. 
Двенадцатое февраля меня окрылило; я видел повсюду победы. Вслед за Парижем - Вена… Видимо, приближается тот «последний и решительный», о котором пели парижские рабочие в туманную ночь. Обидно, что человеку с советским паспортом нельзя стрелять: остается выполнять работу военного корреспондента… 
4  
Я понимал, что австрийцы въездной визы мне не дадут, и решил прибегнуть к хитрости: сказал, что еду в Москву через Вену и прошу транзитную визу. А про себя думал: «Останусь в Вене столько, сколько будет нужно; да еще неизвестно, кто победит…» Австрийцы, однако, тянули два дня с выдачей транзитной визы. 
Когда я приехал в Вену, падали большие хлопья снега, как будто стараясь прикрыть свежие раны; чернели дыры домов, разбитых артиллерией хеймвера. Во Флоридсдорфе пахло гарью. Из окон выглядывали клочья простынь, носовые платки - белые флажки капитуляции. Среди щебня я увидел неубранный труп женщины. Хеймверовцы останавливали прохожих, некоторых тщательно обыскивали. Все это походило на Пресню в декабре 1905 года. 
Один журналист мне рассказал, что накануне, когда еще шли бои, судили рабочего Мюнихрайтера; он был тяжело ранен, и в здание суда его принесли на носилках. Три часа спустя его повесили. За первым смертным приговором последовали другие. 
Я попытался разыскать знакомых, расспрашивал; все были запуганы, неохотно отвечали. Я узнал, что многим шуцбундовцам удалось добраться до чехословацкой границы. 
После победы в Париже я увидел в Вене поражение. Я не знал, в какую эпоху мы вступаем, и разгром шуцбундовцев меня поразил. 
Я вспомнил, что, когда в 1928 году я был в Вене, я получил приглашение осмотреть рабочие дома; приглашение было на красивой бумаге, с гербом столицы и подписано бургомистром, социал-демократом. Меня сопровождал один из муниципальных советников, тоже социал-демократ. Я увидел прекрасные дома со скверами, со спортивными площадками, с просторными читальнями. Заметив мое восхищение, провожатый обрадовался. Он пригласил меня в кафе, где сидели рабочие, изучавшие десяток газет различного направления. Помню, там я поделился с любезным австрийцем моими сомнениями: «Дома изумительные! Но не кажется ли вам, что вы строите их на чужой земле?..» Мой собеседник начал мне объяснять, что социализм победит мирным путем - ведь на последних выборах в Вене семьдесят процентов избирателей голосовали за социал-демократов… 
Теперь эти чудесные дома, названные именами Маркса, Энгельса, Гёте, Либкнехта, чернели, продырявленные снарядами… 
Я услышал выстрел: хеймверовец упал. Это было последним слабым раскатом прошедшей грозы. На Ринге кафе были заполнены элегантными посетителями. Расклеивали театральные афиши: «Бал в Савойе», «Девушка с темпераментом», «Мы хотим мечтать». 
Я уехал в Братиславу и там нашел шуцбундовцев. Один из них сказал, что спас многие документы. Это был социал-демократ, рабочий. Он долго мне рассказывал о трагических событиях, показывал протоколы заседаний, предшествовавших февральским дням, донесения районных начальников. Он сказал: «Мне все равно, что вы коммунист. Я читал ваши книги. Напишите правду. Пусть все знают, что мы не струсили. Конечно, оказались предатели, как Корбель, но таких было немного. Ужасно, что наши лидеры слишком долго колебались!… Это хорошие люди, я с ними проработал двенадцать лет. Но когда начался бой, они растерялись…» 
Я внимательно прочитал документы, записал рассказы рядовых участников боев. Можно было бы сесть за работу, но мне сказали, что в Брно находится один из руководителей шуцбунда Юлиус Дейч. Я поехал в Брно. Дейч хмурился; потом стал рассказывать. Он возмущался тем, что Дольфус и Фей спровоцировали восстание. Меня поразил разлад между политическим оппортунизмом его рассуждений и характером человека - жестким, скорее неуступчивым. Он вел себя лучше, чем думал. (Его дальнейшая судьба также изобиловала противоречиями: он был в Испании во время гражданской войны; его произвели в генералы, и социал-демократы на него дулись - он слыл «левым». Да и потом он часто ссорился со своими товарищами, его исключали из партии, снова принимали.)
Я увидел человека, подавленного событиями; его обиды мне многое объяснили. 
Брно расположен поблизости от австрийской границы. Все время приходили люди, удравшие от расправы, рассказывали про виселицы, про казармы, куда загнали три тысячи рабочих. В газете я прочитал, что среди других «марксистских организаций» распущен «Союз владельцев маленьких садиков и кролиководов». Это было смешно, но я не улыбнулся. 
В Брно я написал очерки для «Известий», получилась небольшая книга, и в газете они печатались с продолжением. 
Мне хотелось не только описать события, но и постараться понять происшедшее. Рабочие Австрии были хорошо организованы. Может быть, потому, что коммунисты были куда слабее, чем в Германии, австрийские социал-демократы выглядели иначе, чем их немецкие товарищи; они, например, создали боевые дружины - шуцбунд, скрыли от властей винтовки, пулеметы. Почему же все решилось в два-три дня?… 
В нашей печати социал-демократов тогда именовали «социал-фашистами»; это было хлестко, но неубедительно. Конечно, среди немецких социал-демократов нашлись предатели, быстро приспособившиеся к режиму нацистов. Но социал-демократы не были фашистами; это было ясно любому человеку, знакомому с жизнью Запада. Фашисты не боялись социал-демократов, но социал-демократы смертельно боялись фашистов, и если они не решились выступить против фашизма, то только потому, что не менее фашистов боялись коммунистов, пытались стать «третьей силой», а на самом деле теряли всякую силу, вели рабочих от капитуляции к капитуляции. 
Венские события для меня были поучительными. Я увидел некоторых австрийских социал-демократов, людей вполне честных, лично смелых, но политически малодушных, сделавших против своей воли все, чтобы обеспечить победу канцлера Дольфуса и вождя хеймверовцев князя Штаремберга. 
В начале февраля вице-канцлер Австрии Фей заявил: «В течение ближайшей недели мы очистим Австрию от марксистов». Что сделали в ответ руководители социал-демократов? Они уговаривали депутатов левого крыла христианско-социальной партии присоединиться к протесту. А полиция тем временем арестовывала одного за другим районных руководителей шуцбунда. Всеобщую забастовку откладывали со дня на день. Когда рабочие Линца отказались сдать винтовки и вступили в бой, в Линц пришла телеграмма из Вены, где шла речь о здоровье тети Эммы: это был условный язык - Вена предлагала снова отложить выступление. Только когда рабочие Флоридсдорфа забастовали и вытащили припрятанное оружие, руководители шуцбунда разослали телеграмму «Карл заболел», это означало, что всеобщая забастовка объявлена. 
Я писал в «Известиях»: «Социал-демократические лидеры правы, заверяя, что бой был принят ими против воли. Они хотели сохранить не оружие, но погоны - право в фашистском государстве именоваться социал-демократами, и в этом праве Дольфус им отказал. Тогда перед социал-демократами осталось на выбор: либо пасть ниц, как сделали их германские собратья, либо защищаться. Я знаю, что многие социал-демократы проявили в февральские дни подлинное мужество. Они не боялись смерти. Но победы они боялись…» Редакцию газеты несколько смутили эти строки, но они были напечатаны. 
Венские события заставили меня задуматься не только над политической беспомощностью руководителей социал-демократов, я спрашивал себя, как им удалось привить части рабочего класса благодушие, даже благонамеренность. Рабочие-печатники Вены не забастовали. Трудно их заподозрить в несознательности. Они понимали, что канцлер Дольфус не сулит им счастья, но, сочувствуя шуцбундовцам, они набирали и печатали газеты, где их товарищи назывались «насильниками», «убийцами», «наемными агентами»; печатники знали, что это неправда, но, не веря в успех сопротивления, они боялись потерять заработок, а зарабатывали они неплохо. Отказались примкнуть к забастовке и железнодорожники; это дало возможность правительству перебрасывать военные отряды, подавить сопротивление в провинции. В вооруженной борьбе в первый день приняло участие около двадцати тысяч рабочих, во второй и третий день сопротивлялись семь-восемь тысяч. Это меня не удивило; так бывало в истории не раз. Поразительно другое: всеобщая забастовка сразу же провалилась, и сражавшиеся шуцбундовцы оказались без тыла. 
Я понял, что победа Гитлера не была одиноким, изолированным событием. Рабочий класс был повсюду разъединен, измучен страхом перед безработицей, сбит с толку, ему надоели и посулы, и газетная перебранка. Я спрашивал себя, что же будет дальше - Париж или Вена, отпор или капитуляция? 
Тысяча девятьсот тридцать четвертый год, который я встретил с такими надеждами, становился годом разуверений. Замелькали фашистские мятежи, перевороты - от Латвии до Испании. Осенью горняки Астурии попытались повернуть ход событий, но были разбиты. 
Я не могу сказать, что австрийская буржуазия радовалась в феврале 1934 года победе хеймверовцев. Конечно, она была довольна, что шуцбундовцы разбиты, в то же время она побаивалась фашизма. Ей наивно хотелось вернуть далекое прошлое - беззаботность, легкомыслие габсбургских лет, остроумные фельетоны, вышучивающие режим, министерские кризисы, опереточных военных на Ринге. Век, однако, не церемонился. В феврале канцлер Дольфус разгромил рабочих и провозгласил новую конституцию, которая пахла солдатней Берлина и ладаном Ватикана. Я видел Дольфуса в Вене; он походил на карлика, его мог бы хорошо написать Веласкес. Он удовлетворенно улыбался. Вскоре он поехал в Италию, подписал договор с Муссолини - хотел спасти Австрию от Гитлера. А в июле его убил сторонник фюрера. Когда два года спустя я снова оказался в Вене, победители февраля выглядели довольно плачевно. Князь Штаремберг занялся физкультурой, бывший вице-канцлер Фей служил в пароходной компании. Канцлером был осторожнейший Шушниг; он знал, что нельзя гневать ни господа бога, ни Гитлера. Когда в марте 1938 года гитлеровцы ворвались в Австрию, Шушниг предложил австрийцам не оказывать сопротивления. Нацисты все же посадили его в концлагерь. Веселым венским бюргерам пришлось умирать за великую Германию на Дону и на Волге. Такова была развязка трагедии, начавшейся в феврале 1934 года. 
" 
См. также *"Рассказ участников флоридсдорфских боев", К.Гофман (от специального корреспондента "Правды"). Брно (Чехо-Словакия). Март.* 
Газета "Правда", 5 марта 1934 г. ( http://oldgazette.ru/pravda/05031934/text4.html )

----------


## FL

Вена. Антифашистское восстание. 12-16 февраля 1934 г.
Восставшие установили контроль в рабочих жилкоммунах им.К.Маркса, им.Гете и др. и столичном предместье Флоридсдорф.  
Примечание: После первой мировой войны социал-демократы имели решающее большинство в Городской ратуше Вены. Они приняли обширную программу строительства жилья для рабочих - жилкоммун. Эти жилые комплексы стали очагами сопротивления в феврале 1934 года. Крупнейшим таким комплексом была жилкоммуна им. К.Маркса 1 382 квартиры, около 5 000 жильцов.  
Фото. Вена. Жилкоммуна им. К. Маркса. Общий вид: главный корпус и два крыла. Современное фото.  
Фото. Мемориальная плита на фасаде жилкоммуны им. К. Маркса.
Надпись: "Первыми в Европе австрийские рабочие 12 февраля 1934 г. мужественно выступили против фашизма. Они сражались за свободу, демократию, и республику. Никогда не забудем социалистических борцов за свободу."  
Фото. Вена, Флоридсдорф, февраль 1934 г. Artillerieeinsatz in Floridsdorf. Правительственные войска используют тяжелую артиллерию, минометы, танки, бронемашины, авиацию.

----------


## FL

Фото. Вена, февраль 1934 г. Броневик полиции после обстрела жилкоммуны.  
Фото. Вена. Жилкоммуна им. К. Маркса (Karl Marx - Hof см. на плане), конец 1920-х - начало 1930-х гг. ( см. также http://www.dieselpunks.org/profiles/...ers-versailles
и http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl-Marx-Hof )  
Фото. Вена, февраль 1934. Орудия, направленные на жилкоммуну им. К. Маркса.  
Фото. Вена. Жилкоммуна им. К. Маркса (Karl Marx - Hof см. на плане), февраль 1934 г.   
Фото. Вена. Жилкоммуна им. К. Маркса (Karl Marx - Hof см. на плане), февраль 1934 г.  
Фото. Вена. Жилкоммуна им. К. Маркса (Karl Marx - Hof см. на плане), февраль 1934 г.

----------


## FL

Фото. Вена. Жилкоммуна Schlinger-Hof (см. на плане), февраль 1934 г.   
Фото. Вена. Жилкоммуна Schlinger-Hof (см. на плане), февраль 1934 г.   
Фото. Вена. Жилкоммуна им. Гете (Goethe-Hof см. на плане), февраль 1934 г.   
Фото. Вена. Жилкоммуна им. Гете (Goethe-Hof см. на плане), февраль 1934 г. (другой ракурс).

----------


## FL

Фото. Вена. Жилкоммуна Arbeiterheim Ottakring (Ottakr. Arbeiterheim см. на плане), февраль 1934 г.  
Фото. Вена. Жилкоммуна Arbeiterheim Ottakring (Ottakr. Arbeiterheim см. на плане), февраль 1934 г. (другой ракурс).  
Фото. Вена. Жилкоммуна Arbeiterheim Ottakring (Ottakr. Arbeiterheim см. на плане), февраль 1934 г. (другой ракурс).  
Фото. Вена, февраль 1934 г.  
Фото. Вена, февраль 1934 г.

----------


## FL

Фото. Вена, февраль 1934 г. Солдаты перед зданием Оперы.  
Фото. Вена, февраль 1934 г. Пленные шуцбундовцы.

----------


## FL

"
...памятный знак о Шуцбунде, был сделан австрийцами, отдыхавшими в санаториях Кавминвод. На скальной стене, неподалеку от города Железноводска, они вырубили большую пятиконечную звезду, серп и молот и под ними надпись: «В память убитых во время февральских боев в Австрии. День (отмщения) придет! Мы отомстим за вас!».
" 
Фото. 1930-е гг. Памятный знак Шуцбунда в Железноводске.

----------


## FL1

*Песня красных матросов (1928)* 
Название: Roter Matrosensong Песня красных матросов - немецкий
Описание: "Wir von der "Comintern", vom "Roten Oktober"... Мы с "Коминтерна", с "Красного Октября"... "
Песня из ранних произведений Эйслера для агитпропгрупп. В песне упоминается Советский Всемирный Союз. Запись ГДР.
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler) 1928 
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s11066  *Roter Matrosensong (Song der Roter Matrosen) Песня красных матросов - немецкий*
Музыка: Ганс Эйслер (Hanns Eisler)  
Wenn Herr Scheidemann (в записи Штреземан (Stresemann)) 
Und Herr Schämberlän 
Vom Frieden sprechen und 
Dabei ein bischen grienen 
Und mit einem Kleinen Auge 
Nach Sowjet-Rußland sehn. 
Sagen wir: Bitte sehr, 
Wir werden Sie gleich bedienen!  
Setzt die Flagge am Heck! 
Spricht von "Frieden" so ein Schuft 
Jungens, macht Klar an Deck! 
Die Burschuis bauen wieder 
Dicke Luft.  
Wir von der "Comintern"
Vom "Roten Oktober" 
Und 
Von der "Marat". 
Unsere Meinung ist: 
Frieden, sehr gern! 
Aber mit diesen 
Herrn - 
Nicht zu nah!  
Wenn die Arbeiter im Westen 
Und 
Die Arbeiter im Osten 
Ahoi! Unserm Beispiel 
Sind gefolgt. 
Na, dann mögen unsere Rohre 
Schon im Ostsee-Modder rosten, 
Ob die "Marat", ob die 
"Comintern" verkolkt!  
Nehmt die Flagge vom Heck 
Und hisst sie am Berliner Dom 
Denn was hat das noch fürn Zweck 
In der Sowjet-Welt-Union.  
Wir von der "Comintern" 
Vom "Roten Oktober" 
Und 
Von der "Marat". 
Unsere Meinung ist: 
Macht Schluss mit euren Herrn 
Und der Friede 
Auf der ganzen Welt 
ist da! 
Перевод-подстрочник: 
Когда господин Шейдеман (в записи Штреземан (Stresemann)) 
и господин Чемберлен 
говорят о мире и 
при этом, оскалившись 
и сощурясь, 
на Советскую Россию смотрят, 
Мы говорим: Пожалуйста, 
мы одинаково вас обслужим!  
Поднимай флаг на корме! 
Когда такой подлец говорит о "мире", 
Юнги, надраивай палубу (наводи готовность на палубе *)! 
Буржуи снова строят 
"толстый воздух" **.  
* klar 1. adj мор., ав. готовый (к отплытию, к полёту, к бою) klar Schiff! — корабль готов! 
** "толстый воздух" (es ist) dicke Luft! — разг. (внимание) опасность!; мор. разг. полундра!  
Мы с "Коминтерна", 
с "Красного Октября" 
и 
с "Марата". 
Наше мнение: 
Мир - очень охотно! 
Но с этими 
господами - 
и близко нет!  
Когда рабочие на Западе 
и 
рабочие на Востоке, 
(Эй!) нашему примеру 
последуют. 
Ну, тогда наши стволы (орудия) могут 
уже в тине Балтийского моря ржаветь, 
будь то "Марат", будь то 
"Коминтерн" заколенный!  
Берите флаги с кормы 
и поднимайте их на Берлинском соборе, 
Т. к. это то, что (еще приближает) ведет к цели, 
в Советский Всемирный Союз.  
Мы с "Коминтерна", 
с "Красного Октября" 
и 
с "Марата". 
Наше мнение: 
Покончите с вашими господами 
и мир 
на всей Земле 
будет! 
1928 
Примечание: 
Шейдеман, Филипп (1865-1939) — немецкий социал-демократ, в 1918 г. участвовал в кабинете Макса Баденского; после революции член Совета народных уполномоченных, с февраля по июнь 1919 г. министр-президент. 
Штреземан, Густав (1878-1929) — государственный и политический деятель Германии, лидер Немецкой народной партии. 13 августа 1923 г. возглавил коалиционное правительство Германии. Пресек гитлеровский «пивной путч» 1923 г. в Мюнхене. 23 ноября 1923 г., когда социал-демократы покинули коалиционное правительство, был вынужден подать в отставку. Затем до самой смерти оставался министром иностранных дел Веймарской республики.  
Рисунок. Song der Roter Matrosen Песня красных матросов. Aus: "5 Jahre R.F.B., S. 23. (Из: "5 лет Рот-Фронту", стр. 23).

----------


## FL1

*Дополнение: Крейсер "Коминтерн"* 
(http://russ-flot.narod.ru/x-0004_komintern.htm , http://navsource.ru/photos/02/026/index.html , http://russ-flot.narod.ru/z-0004_foto-list__bogatir.htm ).  
Фото. Крейсер "Коминтерн" во время восстановительного ремонта в Севастополе, 1923 год.
Полный размер фото: http://www.navy.su/1850-1917/cruiser...rkuriya_04.jpg  
Фото. Крейсер "Коминтерн". Общий вид. 1920-е гг.  
Фото. Крейсер "Коминтерн". Общий вид с другого ракурса. 1920-е гг.

----------


## FL1

Еще корабль под названием "Коминтерн":  
Фото. Завод Красное Сормово. СУДА ДОВОЕННОЙ ПОСТРОЙКИ. Морские танкеры "Коминтерн" и "В.К.П.б."
Источник: http://www.riverships.ru/sormovo/foto_d_vov.htm

----------


## FL1

*Мы пройдем (1936) Песня Одиннадцатой бригады (1937)* 
Название: Мы пройдем 
Описание: "Нашу жизнь и кровь отдадим мы на защиту Испании родной!" Другие названия песни: "Враг не пройдет", "Но пасаран".
Музыка: В. Кочетов Слова: Т. Сикорская 1936г. Исполняет: Б. Дейнека, хор и орк. ВРК п/у А. Орлова Исполнение 1937г.
Download mp3 file: http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s11314  *Мы пройдём*
Музыка: В. Кочетов Слова: Т. Сикорская 
Вперёд, вперёд, 
Железной станем стеной. 
Нашу жизнь и кровь отдадим мы 
На защиту Испании родной! 
Смелей, смелей, 
Пощады нет для врагов. 
Мы отгоним воронов Франко 
От свободных испанских берегов!  
Припев: 
Наш клич - "Мы пройдём!" 
Наш зов боевой - "Pasaremos". 
Все к оружью, час победы бьёт - 
Дни свободы и радости близки. 
Ведь прямо в гущу вражеских полков 
Бьют без промаха меткие стрелки. 
Все к оружью, час победы бьёт - 
К ней идём мы под реками свинца. 
... 
Бесстрашно сердце в груди бойца.  
Вперёд, вперёд, 
Народный фронт победит. 
У границ республики нашей 
Ты погибнешь, предатель и бандит! 
Смелей, смелей, 
Солдат свободной страны! 
Целый мир своею победой 
Мы спасём от насилья и войны.  
Припев.  
1936  *Примечание:* "¡Pasaremos!" (Мы пройдём!) - этот лозунг возник как продолжение "¡No pasarán!" (Они не пройдут), после того, как наступление войск Франко на Мадрид было остановлено.   
Плакат. "¡No pasarán! ¡Pasaremos!" ("Они не пройдут! Мы пройдём!")
Фотомонтаж Дж. Хартфильда (Helmut Herzfeld, aka John Heartfield), 1936 г. 
Описание: Two giant vultures wearing the Nazi swastika and the Falangist yoke and arrows tower over Madrid, but are held back by bayonets, November 1936. Underneath is the famous anti-fascist slogan 'No Pasaran! Pasaremos!' ('They shall not pass! We shall pass!'). A photomontage by German artist Helmut Herzfeld, aka John Heartfield, representing the Siege of Madrid during the Spanish Civil War, when General Franco's Nationalist troops besieged the capital. Original Publication : Die Volks-Illustrierte (VI Prag) - pub. 25th November 1936. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *Дополнение* 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Лозунг "¡Pasaremos!" (Мы пройдём!) также присутствует в песне "Баллада Одиннадцатой бригады" (1936) (см. в теме ранее) : 
Название: Ballade der elften Brigade Баллада Одиннадцатой бригады - немецкий 
Описание: "In Spanien stands um unsre Sache schlecht... В Испании наши дела были плохи..." 
Песня посвящена Одиннадцатой (немецкой) интербригаде, сражавшейся в Испании в 1936-1938 гг. 
Музыка: Григорий Шнеерсон Слова: Эрнст Буш (Ernst Busch) 1936г.  http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s10775 
Отрывок из песни "Ballade der elften Brigade" ("Баллада Одиннадцатой бригады"): 
Dann ziehen wir zum deutschen Tor 
Mit P a s a r e m o s ein!
 Тогда придем мы к немецким воротам 
с "Pasaremos" ("Мы пройдём")!

----------


## FL1

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *История песни*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Цитата по журналу "Октябрь", 1951 год: 
" 
Из Испании Буш прислал поэтам Болотину и Сикорской много песен Интернациональной бригады. Песни шли из СССР в Испанию и из Испании к нам. Наиболее интересна в этом смысле история песни «Враг не пройдет», написанной Т. Сикорской и композитором В. Кочетовым в подарок испанскому народному фронту. Эта песня была переведена на испанский язык и издана в Барселоне. Затем поэт Эрих Вайнерт перевел ее на немецкий язык, и она сделалась гимном Интернациональной бригады. В этом измененном виде песня снова была прислана в СССР, где Сикорская перевела ее на русский язык – круг замкнулся.  
Так зачастую шла песенная эстафета – от сердца к сердцу, от народа к народу. 
"  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Заметка из испанской газеты "ABC" (24 октября 1936 г.) о выходе печатных изданий испанских песен в Советском Союзе.* 
В том числе упоминается песня композитора Кочетова, наиболее вероятно, это песня "Мы пройдем". 
"ABC. Sabado 24 de octubre de 1936. Edicion de la mañana. Pag. 15." ABC (Madrid) - 24/10/1936, p. 15 - ABC.es Hemeroteca   
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *Немецкий вариант песни*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Название: Die Elfte Brigade (Lied der Elften Brigade) Одиннадцатая бригада (Песня Одиннадцатой бригады) - немецкий*
Описание:  Песня посвящена Одиннадцатой интербригаде, сражавшейся в Испании в 1936-1938 гг. Написана на музыку песни "Мы пройдем" ("Враг не пройдет", "Но пасаран").
Text: Erich Weinert 
Musik: nach der Musik: "No pasaran" von W. Kotschetow (на музыку: "No pasaran" В. Кочетов) 
Год создания: 1937 г. 
Немецкий текст 
1. 
Blutiges Jahr, wir haben es ertragen. 
Tod und Gefahr, sie fochten uns nicht an. 
Unsre Brigade hat sich gut geschlagen. 
Elfte voran! Wir standen unsern Mann!  
Refrain:  
Rot-Front! Sturmbereit! 
Bis Spaniens Volk und Land befreit! 
Der Menschheit Zukunft steht im Feld, 
Denn unser Sieg befreit die ganze Welt! 
Und immer: 
Rot-Front! Sturmbereit! 
Bis Spaniens Volk und Land befreit! 
Der Menschheit Zukunft steht im Feld, 
Denn unser Sieg befreit die ganze Welt!  
2. 
Holt sie zurück; die Dörfer und die Städte. 
Frei wird das Land; das unser Fuss betritt. 
Denkt an Jarama, Quinto und Brunete. 
Elfte voran! Wir standen vor Madrid.  
Refrain: 
Rot-Front...  
3. 
Spanien zum Sturm! Es geht um Land und Rechte. 
Hier ist das Feld. Der Freiheit Schlacht begann. 
Rom und Berlin, wir schlagen eure Knechte. 
Elfte voran! Ernst Thälmann führt uns an!  
Refrain: 
Rot-Front... 
Die Elfte: Voran! 
Перевод-подстрочник 
1. 
Кровавый год, мы вынесли это. 
Смерть и опасность, они не поколебали нас. 
Наша бригада хорошо дралась. 
Одиннадцатая, вперед! Мы отстаиваем наших людей!  
Припев:  
Красный фронт! К бою готов! 
До тех пор пока не освободит народ Испании и страну! 
Будущее человечества стоит в поле, 
Потому что наша победа освободит весь мир! 
И всегда: 
Красный фронт! К бою готов! 
До тех пор пока не освободит народ Испании и страну! 
Будущее человечества стоит в поле, 
Потому что наша победа освободит весь мир!  
2. 
Возьмём их обратно: и деревни, и города. 
Свободной будет земля, где наша нога ступает. 
Помните Хараму, Кинто и Брунете. 
Одиннадцатая, вперед! Мы стоим перед Мадридом!  
Припев:
Красный фронт! ...  
3. 
Испания, на штурм! Дело идет о стране и правах. 
Вот поле. Освободительная битва начиналась. 
Рим и Берлин, мы бьем ваших слуг. 
Одиннадцатая, вперед! Эрнст Тельман ведет нас!  
Припев: 
Красный фронт! ... 
Одиннадцатая, вперед! 
1937  
Фото. Страница из песенника "Canciones de las Brigadas Internacionales", изданного Эрнстом Бушем в Испании в 1938 году.

----------


## Eric C.

I once heard the "Victory day" song ("День победы" in Russian), in German. The song was called "Tag des Sieges", and that seemed to be a nice one to me. But unfortunately, I didn't manage to pick up the words from its text. So, if anyone's got its lyrics, please post them here or post a link to them, if you can. Thanks! 
PS. I have tried Google services but still got nothing...

----------

